# Vertikalangeln in Holland!



## zanderzone (1. November 2007)

Moin Jungs und natürlich auch Mädels!

Hab mir gedacht, mach mal nen Thread übers Vertikalangeln in Holland auf!

Dort können sich die Vertikalfreaks mal austauschen!

Was geht in Holland?
Welche Flüsse oder Seen gehen gut bzw. gar nicht!
Welche Köder bevorzugt Ihr?
Material (Rute, Rolle, Schnurr etc)
Welches Boot? (Tipps und Trichs im Bootbereich)

Hoffe dieser Thread findet Anhänger! Würde mich jedenfalls sehr freuen, da ich ein begeisterter Vertikalangler bin!

Mache dann mal den Anfang!

War gestern in Deventer auf der Ijssel mit meinem Cousin und wir haben sehr gut gefangen! Hatten zusammen 30 Zander! Allerdings keine großen, sondern nur die Einheitsgröße von um die 50 cm! Wir haben zwischen den Buhnen gefischt in ca. 6-7  Metern! Wisst Ihr, warum die großen in der Iissel nicht mehr beissen?? War auf jeden fall ein super Tag mit richtig geilem Wetter!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war letzte Woche mit Bertus Rozemeijer vertikal angeln. Den Bericht gibt es auf meiner Homepage...


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin. Zanderzone sieht aus wie Matthias?? Ob´s stimmt?


----------



## zanderzone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin gpsjunckie!

Stimmt, der vorne ist Matze! Geh ja auch immer mit ihm los! Ist mein Cousin! Er hält gerade meinen Zander in der Hand! Der hintere mit der Angel, das bin ich! Also keine Angst ;-)

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## carphunter85 (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren letzte Woche an nem ziemlich großen See in Holland vertikalen.
Hatten zu dritt 22 Zander, 3 Barsche und einen Hecht. Allerdings hauptsächlich recht kleine Fische, Zander bis ca.50cm, Barsche alle knapp über 40cm und der Hecht etwa 60cm.
Fische alle auf etwa 14m gefangen.


----------



## zanderzone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Woran liegt es denn, dass nur diese kleinen von um die 50 cm gefangen werden? Haben uns an der Slippe mit dem Holländer unterhalten, der so drei mal die Woche vertikal auf Zander geht! er sagt, von 2000 Zandern die er und seine Kumpels im letzten Jahr gefangen hätten wär einer von 67 dabei gewesen! Das gibs doch gar nicht.. Wo sind die großen denn hin?? Oder warum beißen sie nicht? Ich hab keine Erklärung!


----------



## zanderzone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carphunter85 schrieb:


> Fische alle auf etwa 14m gefangen.


 
14 m ist aber schon sehr tief! Wir haben se in der Ijssel auf 6-8 gefangen und im See auf 9-11! Tiefer ging eigentlich gar nichts!


----------



## Fishingfre@k (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Versuch mal in Tieferen zu Fischen, gerade jetzt in der Jahreszeit ist es immer gut.
Oder verwende mal eine andere Köderfarbe, das hat mir beim letzten Vertical Angeln die größeren Zander gebracht.

:m

Gruss:
Fishingfre@k


----------



## zanderzone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kannste machen wat de willst.. Geht gar nichts! wir angeln im tiefen im flachen wechseln die Köder, aber immer nur um die 50zig!! Aber ich sag immer hauptsache es zappelt was an der Rute ;-)


----------



## Fishingfre@k (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da hasse recht wenigsten man fängt etwas, aber in Holland ist ehh immer mehr Stückzahl anstatt große.

Gruss:
Fishingfre@k


----------



## Rute=Krumm (5. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wir fischen jetzt seit 8 monaten in holland vertikal und haben auch schon viele große zander gefangen die größten hatte mein vater gefangen von 92 cm und vor einer woche einen zander von 94 cm. Wir haben auch viele 70 gefangen. 
die dreimal an denen wir jetzt wieder nach einer LÄNGEREN pause angeln waren haben wir die fische in 11-17 meter tiefen wasser gefangen 


:vik::vik: CATCH&RELEASE:vik::vik:


----------



## zanderzone (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Rute=Krumm schrieb:


> Also wir fischen jetzt seit 8 monaten in holland vertikal und haben auch schon viele große zander gefangen die größten hatte mein vater gefangen von 92 cm und vor einer woche einen zander von 94 cm. Wir haben auch viele 70 gefangen.
> die dreimal an denen wir jetzt wieder nach einer LÄNGEREN pause angeln waren haben wir die fische in 11-17 meter tiefen wasser gefangen


 
Nicht schlecht! Da sag ich mal glückwunsch! mit was für Köder fischt Ihr denn?? Ich bevorzuge den FinS von Luncker City!


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! Da sag ich mal glückwunsch! mit was für Köder fischt Ihr denn?? Ich bevorzuge den FinS von Luncker City!



Na Zanderzone. Ich denke das wird Dir keiner ehrlich beantworten. Das ist wie beim Wettkampfangeln. Da geht man ständig los, findet für sich was raus, erzählt das aber keinem. Staatsgeheimnis. Ein Arbeitskollege von mir ist auch ständig in Holland vertikalen. Der steht auf ne Sorte die hier schwer zubekommen ist. Wir haben uns die besorgt, aber noch nix damit gefangen. Ich denke das jeder sein eigenen Gufi finden sollte.


----------



## mot67 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ich denke das jeder sein eigenen Gufi finden sollte.



so seh ich das auch #6


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, kein Problem! War ja nur ne Frage! 20.000 verschiedene Vertikalköder gibt es hier ja auch nicht wirklich zu bekommen! Aber ich denke, es kommt eher auf die Technik als auf den Köder an! Wenn man nicht die richtige Technik hat, dann kanns auch noch so ein toller Köder sein!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Tommi-Engel (7. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, es kommt eher auf die Technik als auf den Köder an!


 
Ich glaube, am meisten kommt es auf die richtige Stelle an...


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, am meisten kommt es auf die richtige Stelle an...


 
Das kommt dann natürlich auch noch hin zu


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Boardies!

Waren am Sonntag noch mal in Holland! Sind trotz den Wetterumständen los und hatten richtig glück! Mit zwei Schauern konnten wir gut leben! Fangergebnis war überrragen!
Wir haben mit zwei Mann (Kollege 19 und ich 32 Zander) 51 Zander überlisten können! Und haben viele nicht bekommen! 

Also, geht nu ans Wasser! Die Zander beißen!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## aixellent (16. November 2007)

*Mein neues Vertikalboot*

Hi,

nach langem Zaudern habe ich mich rechtzeitig zur Vertikalsaison für die Anschaffung eines eigenen Vertikalbootes entschieden. Am vergangenen Mittwoch gab es dann trotz Wetterumschwungs noch fünf Zander ans Band.
Danke Bernd und Gregor für das wunderbare Boot. Es macht echt höllischen Spaß. 

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## rainer1962 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

geniales Teil Aix....


----------



## marca (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mensch aix,
auch meinen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot.
Da haste dir aber auch wirklich was Feines geleistet.
Da haben Gregor und Bernd ja wohl dem richtigen ihr Böötchen vermacht,will ich meinen!


----------



## aixellent (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@rainer, marca

Danke Jungs. Hier noch ein ein paar Impressionen des Tages.

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## aixellent (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und das noch! Es war einfach nur schön (kalt)!
Der Kampf mit der Kamera war heftig. Nach der ersten Erfahrung habe ich mir für die Zukunft aber eine entsprechende Fotoausrüstung geschossen, so daß hoffentlich schon die nächsten Bilder leichter zu machen sind und Fänger und Fisch auf dem Foto vereinen.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## PetriHelix (16. November 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Vertikalboot*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach langem Zaudern habe ich mich rechtzeitig zur Vertikalsaison für die Anschaffung eines eigenen Vertikalbootes entschieden. Am vergangenen Mittwoch gab es dann trotz Wetterumschwungs noch fünf Zander ans Band.
> Danke Bernd und Gregor für das wunderbare Boot. Es macht echt höllischen Spaß.
> ...



Hi,

ja wir wünschen Dir natürlich viel Spaß mit unserem alten Boot 
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.

Gregor


----------



## aixellent (16. November 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Vertikalboot*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ja wir wünschen Dir natürlich viel Spaß mit unserem alten Boot
> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal.
> ...



Hi Gregor,

würde mich sehr freuen, wenn wir den nächsten Termin mal weniger hektisch und angelnd über die Bühne kriegen würden. Mein Angebot diesbezüglich steht. Wie Du siehst, ist der Mittwochtermin jetzt fix. Klappt übrigens alles ganz prima! 
Wollte Dir auch noch gemailt haben! So, grüß mir auch den Bernd!

René


----------



## marca (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Gregor meldet sich nach Jahren nochmal im AB!!

Deine Einladung aufs Boot konnte ich ja nun nicht wahrnehmen,leider.
Da aber bestimmt noch von mir handgefertigte Teile an Bord sein müssten,werde ich bestimmt mal vom aixelent einen Ortstermin bekommen,haha...


----------



## PetriHelix (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Marca: Eigentlich gucke ich nur noch ganz selten hier rein, war wohl eher Zufall  
@René: Ja schauen wir mal. Ich bin derzeit ziemlich unter Zeitdruck und kann mir keinen Tag frei nehmen. Aber es ist schonmal schön zu hören das Du mit dem Boot gut zurecht kommst. Mach keine Beulen rein 

Werde mich jetzt mal auf die "Rolle" setzen und für den kommenden Mallorca Urlaub trainieren


----------



## marca (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann bleib mir aber vom EPO ab,du alter Streber!!


----------



## minden (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@aixellent

Petri zum schönen Boot,...da ist es also hingewandert! Viel Spass damit...


----------



## aixellent (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



marca schrieb:


> Der Gregor meldet sich nach Jahren nochmal im AB!!
> 
> 
> Da aber bestimmt noch von mir handgefertigte Teile an Bord sein müssten,werde ich bestimmt mal vom aixelent einen Ortstermin bekommen,haha...



Hi Marca,

was denn für handgefertigte Teile von Dir? Klar können wir mal einen Ortstermin vereinbaren.


@minden: Thanks a lot! 

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## PetriHelix (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi Marca,
> 
> was denn für handgefertigte Teile von Dir? Klar können wir mal einen Ortstermin vereinbaren.
> 
> ...




Markus hatte mir mal freundlicherweise ein paar Dinge fürs Boot (Leihboote, etc.) gemacht. Am Alumacraft ist davon aber nichts verbaut worden.


----------



## marca (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Gregor!!
Haste mir meinen ganzen Akkord kaputt gemacht.
Hatte aber gedacht,dass zumindest der Geberstangenhalter aus reinstem Flugzeugaluminium noch am Boot verbaut ist.

Aber danke,aix für das überaus nette Angebot.
Wir sollten wirklich mal in Kontakt treten!
Würde mich wirklich über eine Einladung auf deinen Luxuskahn freuen!


----------



## PetriHelix (16. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Marca: Die Stange liegt wohlbehalten hier bei mir zuhause. Wer weiss wozu ich sie nochmal brauche. Beim Alumacraft wurden die Geber fest am Boot verbaut.


----------



## BSZocher (21. November 2007)

*AW: Mein neues Vertikalboot*



aixellent schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nach langem Zaudern habe ich mich rechtzeitig zur Vertikalsaison für die Anschaffung eines eigenen Vertikalbootes entschieden. Am vergangenen Mittwoch gab es dann trotz Wetterumschwungs noch fünf Zander ans Band.
> Danke Bernd und Gregor für das wunderbare Boot. Es macht echt höllischen Spaß.
> ...



Moin!
Na herzlichen wünsch ich da.
Selbst durfte ich ja schon mit Gregor und Bernd von diesem Boot aus Fischen. Da haste nix falsch gemacht mit dem Böötchen!!!
Viel Petri wünsch ich..... #6


----------



## aixellent (21. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@BSZocher

Danke Dir! Bist Du nicht auch mit einem eigenen Boot dort unterwegs?

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## BSZocher (22. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn ich denn mal Zeit finde:
JA. :m
Also:
Man sieht sich #6


----------



## PetriHelix (23. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@René: Der BSZocher fährt aber nur noch mit Booten raus wo Kaffeemachinen mit an Bord sind


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (23. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hej René, da hat sich das lange hin und her ja gelohnt. Super geiles Teil      lg Flo


----------



## aixellent (24. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@flo
Danke! Was macht die Baitcasterei? Schon was ordentliches mit der neuen JP-Combo ans Band gekriegt?

@gregor
Nutzt BSZocher Hausboote zum Vertikalen oder wie?:q


Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nur Schniepelhechte.... Die stehen bei uns irgendwie nicht auf schläge, sondern nur auf Monotones einholen Aber für nächstes Jahr gibts ne schwerere Combo bis ca. 30g damit auch mal was anständiges beißt

mfg Flo


----------



## rainer1962 (24. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Aber für nächstes Jahr gibts ne schwerere Cobo bis ca. 30g damit auch mal was anständiges beißt
> 
> mfg Flo


 

MB Rekkai und die Antares DC:l:l:l:l


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oder ne Steezcombo:k


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

für Gewichte um die 30gr würde ich die Steezcombo  nicht dauerhaft einsetzen....


----------



## aixellent (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@flo, rainer

Flo, für soetwas habe ich mir die GunCraft Killers zugelegt. Aber die Zillion dazu macht mir nicht wirklich viel Freude. Bislang komme ich größtenteils mit meiner Lieblingscombo MB Elite/Daiwa-Presso zurecht. Zwar wurden nur kleine Wobbler von drei bis 8 Gramm gefischt, aber die Ergebnisse sind ja bekannt. 

Die nächst schwerere Kategorie fische ich mit der MB Bearing down/Steez-Combo. Zur Elite ein wahres Schwergewicht, aber trotzdem wunderbar feinfühlig und ausgewogen. Hier sehe ich Regelwurfgewichte ab 8 bis 20 Gramm.  Da erst relativ spät im Jahr angeschafft, wird der Kampf um die Lieblingscombo nächstes Jahr neu ausgeschrieben. Ebenfalls für leichte Gummianwendungen gedacht. 

Für die Klasse Imakatsu Javallon Hardbait usw. und fürs Diagonalen bzw. alles was ich der MB Bearing Down/Steetz nicht zumuten möchte, wurde besagte GunCraft Killers gekauft. Da werde ich aber noch etwas feilen müssen. Fühlt sich noch nicht harmonisch an. 

Super geil, aber ich fische nicht so gerne schwere Anwendungen, ist die MB Destruction 78XX/Shimano Calcutta 201 DC-Combo. Daran gibt es nichts zu mäkeln und die fischt auch leichte Anwendungen gut. Die geht ja bis 4,25 oz WG. 

Das Problem Zillion werde ich nächstes Jahr angehen. 
Zur Zeit geht es ja mehr ums Vertikalen bei mir. Drei Dauerbrennerruten sind ja schon im Einsatz und einige andere Erfahrungswerte zu Ruten habe ich ja auch schon in der Vergangenheit gesammelt. Jetzt sind noch zwei Ruten hinzu gekommen, mit dem Ziel, für jeweilige Tiefe und unterschiedliche Gewässersituation (Strömung) die beste Lösung zu finden. Zur HSTitan und normalen Godfather habe ich ja schon Referenzwerte durch Angelkollegen. Ich selber fische die Illex Hardbait Versatile, Godfather Parabolic und eine von CMJ aufgebaute Rute jeweils mit Daiwa Viento. Ich versuche da eine ordentliche Benchmark aufzubauen. Stefan besucht mich demnächst mit einer von Robert aufgebauten Rute. Rainers Daiko würde mich natürlich hierzu auch mal im Liveeinsatz interessieren. Kriegen wir ja vielleicht bald mal hin.

So, schönen Sonntag noch!
Greeetz
Aix


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

was die Hornet von MAD betrifft, da wirste echt positiv überrascht sein, sensibel in der Spitze dabei ein sehr gutes Köderfeeling und das enttsprchende Rückgrat für großzander


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal schauen was da kommt... muss halt den Bereich 15-30g abdecken

mfg Flo


----------



## aixellent (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@rainer
Wenn der Name Programm ist, wird die Hornet schon stechen. Bin ich sehr gespannt drauf. Ich habe noch von Henk Thielens die Vertical Lightning gekauft und hoffe die vor Weihnachten in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Der macht eigene Gummifische und beliefert ein paar Jungs bei der NKS. Von den Rahmendaten und Bildern her, macht das Teil einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Dann hatte ich einem Bericht über einen gewerblichen Guide entnommen, das dieser ausschließlich mit Shimano Stimula Ruten vertikalt. Ist zwar schon was älterer Bericht gewesen, hat mich aber trotzdem interessiert und habe bei Ebay US zugeschlagen. Im Doppelpack incl. Versand und allem drum und dran für unter 50 $ zusammen für zwei Ruten. Kann man doch nicht meckern. Du wirst lachen, aber die machen sogar einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Gefischt habe ich sie nicht, da erst am Freitag bekommen. Werde ich aber nächste Woche nachholen. 


Greeetz
Aix


----------



## rainer1962 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

der Name ist programm (zum meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach)
die HT macht nicht den schlechtesten Eindruck, was ich nicht so dolle finde ist dass man sie sowohl als Statio wie auch als Multi bestücken kann, das kann zum, bei ner Multi nur nen Kompromiss sein oder?????(kann mich natürlich irren)
wie ist denn die Rute im vergleich zur 30iger Godfather bzw. zur Paraboloc????
Die HT Baits habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, sind aber im Preis ganz schön heftig, wenn sie so fängig sind wie sie preislich liegen, dann wiederum hätte ich kein problem damit#6 Gib mal Laut wie sie sich im gegensatz zum Gambler Flappin, zu den Fine Fis, fin S Fish u.ä machen o.k???


----------



## zanderzone (26. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> der Name ist programm (zum meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach)
> die HT macht nicht den schlechtesten Eindruck, was ich nicht so dolle finde ist dass man sie sowohl als Statio wie auch als Multi bestücken kann, das kann zum, bei ner Multi nur nen Kompromiss sein oder?????(kann mich natürlich irren)
> wie ist denn die Rute im vergleich zur 30iger Godfather bzw. zur Paraboloc????
> Die HT Baits habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, sind aber im Preis ganz schön heftig, wenn sie so fängig sind wie sie preislich liegen, dann wiederum hätte ich kein problem damit#6 Gib mal Laut wie sie sich im gegensatz zum Gambler Flappin, zu den Fine Fis, fin S Fish u.ä machen o.k???


 
Moin!
Bei der Godfather musst Du aber Gas geben, da SPRO sie aus dem Programm genommen hat! Titan und Godfather sind raus! Würd aber nicht zur Parabolic greifen, weil wie der Name schon sagt sie viel zu weich ist! Wische die Titan und bin da mehr als mit zufrieden!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (26. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Rainer 1962:

*Gambler Flappin*

Wo kann ich die beziehen??


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei der Godfather musst Du aber Gas geben, da SPRO sie aus dem Programm genommen hat! Titan und Godfather sind raus! Würd aber nicht zur Parabolic greifen, weil wie der Name schon sagt sie viel zu weich ist! Wische die Titan und bin da mehr als mit zufrieden!
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone


 
glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden oder????
fische die Godfathers, deshalb wollte ich ja den vergleich der Ht dazu haben, denn die kenn ich noch nicht#h


----------



## rainer1962 (26. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ Rainer 1962:
> 
> *Gambler Flappin*
> 
> Wo kann ich die beziehen??


 

z.b. AS Tackle


----------



## honeybee (26. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin!
> Bei der Godfather musst Du aber Gas geben, da SPRO sie aus dem Programm genommen hat! Titan und Godfather sind raus!



GodFather kommt aber nochmal ne Ladung Anfang 2008 :g......dann allerdings letztmalig.

Dafür gibts ne neue Serie...


----------



## aixellent (27. November 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone:

Also ich würde die Parabolic nie für die normale Godfather und erst recht nicht für die Titan hergeben. Die beiden letztgenannten bringen nur Vorteile, wenn es auf Tiefen größer 15 Meter geht. Tiefer versuche ich nicht zu fischen, was streng genommen den Gebrauch härterer Ruten nicht wirklich nötig macht. Weil beide zu hart sind, produzieren Titan und normale Godfather zu viele Aussteiger. Mit der Parabolic habe ich bislang so gut wie keinen Aussteiger gehabt. Da ich in der letzten Saison mit meinem Kollegen verticaalt habe, der parallel die Godfather zu meiner Parabolic fischt, habe ich hier sehr gute Vergleichsmöglichkeiten. Er hat doch eine ziemlich hohe Ausstiegsquote. Ein zugeladener Gast mit der Titan hat hier eine noch höhere Negativquote produziert. Die Qualität beider Angler ist -meiner subjektiven Einschätzung nach- sehr hoch anzusiedeln, woraus ich Schlüsse auf das eingesetzte Material ziehe. 
In Sachen Feinfühligkeit und Sensibiltät ist die Godfather Parabolic schon ganz weit oben. Zusätzlich hilfreich ist die bessere Bisserkennung in der Spitze, wenn die Sensibelchen wieder ganz zart beissen, als bei harten Ruten. Bis 12 Meter kommt der Anschlag sehr gut durch. Ab 12 bis 15 Meter grenzwertig. Hier ist die Illex HBV besser. In Tiefen größer 15 Meter oder bei starker Strömung kämen bei mir erst harte Ruten zum Einsatz. Die Einsatzgrenzen der Ruten sind für mich somit fließend und gewässer- und situationsabhängig, aber auf keinen Fall gibt es die Rute, die alle Anwendungen gleich gut beherrscht. 
Diese Ausführungen gelten selbstverständlich nur für mich. Es ist die Conclusio aus eigenen Erlebnissen und Beobachtungen. Die HS Titan ist auch eine gute Rute, würde bei mir aber ein anderes Arbeitsspektrum bekommen. Wichtig ist aber lediglich, das du dich damit wohl fühlst und das du damit gut klar kommst. Ob die Vertikale nun hart oder weich sein sollte, spaltet sicher die Lager und sollte jeder nach seiner Veranlagung entscheiden. Ist genauso eine Diskussionsgrundlage wie bei den Jigruten. Darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten, aber hier muß jeder seinen Weg finden.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geht keiner mehr Vertikalangeln?? Könnte noch so einiges schreiben!! Aber wo für?? Für mich alleine??


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



honeybee schrieb:


> GodFather kommt aber nochmal ne Ladung Anfang 2008 :g......dann allerdings letztmalig.
> 
> Dafür gibts ne neue Serie...



Die alten Ruten laufen in 2008 aus. Sie werden aber für 2008 noch lieferbar sein. Mein Händler hat eine recht große Menge für sein Lager bestellt und hoffe damit für 2008 genügend alte Modelle zur Hand zu haben.

Die neue Serie soll nicht so toll sein. Konnte aber noch kein Modell testen.


----------



## Rute=Krumm (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

damit du nicht so alleine bist^^ 
dieses wochenende war wichteln von pikepoint. wir waren ein große gruppe aber leider haben die zander sehr spitz gebissen und wir konnten nicht wirklich viel fangen.... unser boot hat 3 zander und 1 barsch gefangen. aber wir hatten jede menge bisse die ich aber trotz angsthacken nicht erwischt habe:r wir haben die fische so in 15-24m gefangen

gruß Torben


----------



## bennyhill (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Geht keiner mehr Vertikalangeln?? Könnte noch so einiges schreiben!! Aber wo für?? Für mich alleine??


 
Hallo Leute
Ich suche einen Angelkameraden mit Boot zum Verticalfischen, vorzugsweise in Holland event. NRW. Über einen Mitangler mit Erfahrung im beangeln von Poldern usw. würde ich mich auch freuen.
Bin Zeitlich relativ flexibel, und *eine Unkostenbeteiligung meinerseits, ist selbstverständlich.
*Gruß bennyhill


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, ich fahre erst wieder am 27ten und 30ten:vik:. Dann gibbet auch wieder Berichte auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## theundertaker (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kann da nur sagen: (siehe Signatur ^^)
----------------------


----------



## Maassnoek (18. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Rene,
um auf dein letztes Posting zurückzukommen, im Bezug auf zu harte oder zu weiche Ruten , kann ich dir meine Erfahrungswerte weiter geben, die ich über die Jahre und einigen Gästen an Bord gesammelt habe.Ich würde immer, wenn ich zwei Ruten an Bord zur Auswahl hätte, zur härteren Rute greifen,da es aus meiner Sicht wichtiger ist, den Haken tief zu setzen(hartes Zander Maul) u.den Fisch an gut gestellter Bremse und weicher Führung zu landen.
Ich erlebe es immer wieder, das Gäste bei Einsatz von weichen Ruten den Haken nicht gesetzt bekommen und dann den Fisch im Drill verlieren.
Meine erste Wahl Spro *The Godfather.#6*

Gruß H. Schoddel


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Godfather ist wie gesagt zu hart.. Da würd ich doch lieber die SPRO Titan nehmen.. Is ein bissel weicher aber immer noch hart genung um jeden biss zu erkennen und den Anschlag hart genug durch zubekommen!!

haben am Sonntag bei der NKS mitgemacht! haben 11 Zander gefangen, aber leider keinen Maßigen!! Würd sagen einfach PECH gehabt.. Am 13ten Januar werden wir den nächsten versuch bei der NKS starten.. Haben uns aber nicht schlechter geschlagen als die Holländischen Pros!!  Kanns jedem Vertikalangler nur empfeheln!! Is ein super geiles Erlebnis!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## PetriHelix (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja zur NKS muss man aber auch folgendes beachten

- man fährt hier mitten in der Nacht los und ist rund 3h pro Strecke unterwegs (mit Boot darf man ja nur 80km/h fahren)
- da man vorher noch slippen, parken, anmelden/bezahlen muss und der starthafen nicht immer der hafen ist wo man slippt, sollte man gegen 7:30 auf dem wasser sein
- die Benzinkosten für die Fahrt hin und zurück sind nicht ohne (meist 1 Tankfüllung)
- Startgebühr von 50 Euro
- Angelzeit von 6h
- Rückfahrt von mind. 3h

Man sollte sich also vorher überlegen ob man das wirklich will. Wenn man dort ankommt ist man spätestens gegen 11:00 auf dem Wasser so richtig müde und auch nicht mehr voll konzentriert. Auf der Rückfahrt ist man dann aber erst so richtig heftig übermüdet. Man zahlt weit über 100 Euro (wenn man das Boot vorher im Hafen holen muss geht nochmals Zeit und Geld dafür drauf) für 6h Angelzeit und fährt mind. genau so lange Auto an dem Tag. Und wenn man die Fangzahlen sieht kann man nicht gerade sagen das es sich lohnt. Ihr hattet jetzt bei dem Wettkampf noch Glück, es gibt genug Wettkämpfe wo viel weniger gefangen wird.


----------



## marca (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Immer dran denken: Bei der Qual beginnt die Leistung!!


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Naja zur NKS muss man aber auch folgendes beachten
> 
> - man fährt hier mitten in der Nacht los und ist rund 3h pro Strecke unterwegs (mit Boot darf man ja nur 80km/h fahren)
> - da man vorher noch slippen, parken, anmelden/bezahlen muss und der starthafen nicht immer der hafen ist wo man slippt, sollte man gegen 7:30 auf dem wasser sein
> ...


 
4 Uhr los!
Start war 8:30 um 7.45 im Wasser!
fahrt 2,5 Std. man kann auch mal 100 fahren ,-)
50€ sind weg pro Mann, aber dann geht man halt mal einen Samstag weniger raus und man macht es nciht jede Woche
ABER:
Super geile Erfahrung mal den richtigen Vertikalcracks zu zugucken,
Mal geil zu sehen, wie einige Leute 30.000 € für ein Angelboot ausgeben! Und da waren Boot, das ging gar nicht!
Super nette Holländer, die jeden NEUEN sofort freundlich aufnehemen!! Und ne richtig geile Party am Abend!( waren leider nur ne Std. da, weil wir ja auch noch 2,5 Std. zurück mussten!!) Wer die Chance hat: *MACHEN und wer nicht will: NICHT MACHEN!!*

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## PetriHelix (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich sagte ja ihr hattet jetzt Glück ... Fahr z.B. mal hoch zum Haringsvliet. Alleine von der Slippe bis zum Hafen wo man sich einschreiben musste brauchte man 30 Minuten übers Wasser. Dann musst Du früher da sein. Um 4:00 sind wir nie los gefahren, eher 2:00-2:30.
Ein geiles Angelboot konnte ich mir lange genug angucken da ich mit einem Kumpel ein Alumacraft hatte. 
Es sieht natürlich gut aus wenn beim Start 50 Boote weg ballern 

Ich will ja niemaden davon abhalten, man sollte nur vorher drüber nachdenken.


----------



## sa-s (19. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



rainer1962 schrieb:


> Die HT Baits habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, sind aber im Preis ganz schön heftig, wenn sie so fängig sind wie sie preislich liegen, dann wiederum hätte ich kein problem damit



hallo rainer,

kann die ht-baits nur empfehlen.
habe beim vertikal-guiding von dietmar isaiasch den tottershad, ich glaube in bleeding smelt an die angel gebunden bekommen und an dem tag waren die zander echt wild da drauf.

an der donau hab ich die noch nicht probiert, da war ich bis jetzt zu geizig zu ;-)
grüsse

sepp


----------



## aixellent (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Maassnoek schrieb:


> Hey Rene,
> um auf dein letztes Posting zurückzukommen, im Bezug auf zu harte oder zu weiche Ruten , kann ich dir meine Erfahrungswerte weiter geben, die ich über die Jahre und einigen Gästen an Bord gesammelt habe.Ich würde immer, wenn ich zwei Ruten an Bord zur Auswahl hätte, zur härteren Rute greifen,da es aus meiner Sicht wichtiger ist, den Haken tief zu setzen(hartes Zander Maul) u.den Fisch an gut gestellter Bremse und weicher Führung zu landen.
> Ich erlebe es immer wieder, das Gäste bei Einsatz von weichen Ruten den Haken nicht gesetzt bekommen und dann den Fisch im Drill verlieren.
> Meine erste Wahl Spro *The Godfather.#6*
> ...



Hi Helmut,

das mit dem Hakensetzen habe ich bei der Parabolic nicht negativ erlebt. Hier müßte man mal beobachten, ob das wirklich so greift. Ich habe nach Bissen m. E. nicht wirklich weniger gehakt als du und deine Gäste haben ja auch einen sehr unterschiedlichen Erfahrungsschatz und Performance. Daher ist das für mich nicht die Benchmark. Wenn man also von der harten Rute überzeugt ist, ist die Godfather m. E. auch die bessere Wahl als die Titan.

Greetz
Aix


----------



## krauthi (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

die godfather/titan ist schon die richtige entscheidung  aber !
ich fische selber auch beide ruten und habe mir mitlerweile auch mal die neue berkley skeletor 2vertic zu gelegt 
die rute ist top so lange es nicht tiefer als 10-12 meter geht und der jig nicht schwerer als 18 gramm ist 
alles was tiefer und schwerer befischt wird da sind die anderen zwei erste wahl
die godfather parabolic hatte ich auch mal  und habe sie nach einigen monaten wieder  verhökert  da  ich mit  der rute nicht klar gekommen bin 
 mir  war die  zu weich  und ich hatte nur  fehlbisse und aussteiger damit

man sollte  einfach mal   jede rute  in der hand bzw  mal gefischt haben   um sich dan zu entscheiden welche rute  die richtige  für einen ist 



gruß Krauthi


----------



## zanderzone (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



krauthi schrieb:


> man sollte einfach mal jede rute in der hand bzw mal gefischt haben um sich dan zu entscheiden welche rute die richtige für einen ist


 

Wenn man die Kohle hat sich jede Rute zu kaufen und dann wieder wegzugeben, dann ist das natürlich kein Problem ;-)
Ich sag immer: Jeder macht seine eingenen Erfahrungen und wenn es "DIE" Vertikalrute geben sollte, dann müsste sie ja jeder fischen!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

man muss nicht direkt jede rute kaufen  sondern    wenn man  mal auf einer fachmesse geht  und sich dort  die ruten mal in die hand nimmt merkt man schon  vorab  welche   rute  es sein soll 
wer zb  ein gutes  verhältniss mit seinem tackledealer hat   wird bestimmt  auch mal eine rute zum testen mit  ans wasser nehmen können


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gutes Verhältnis, aber er wird dif. niemals ne rute verleihen! VIIIIIEEEl zu knauserich!!


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja ok ich denke mal das ist von händler zu händler verschieden 
meiner würde das machen  #6( aber auch nicht bei jedem )


gruß Krauthi


----------



## aixellent (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey, dann produzieren die die Godfather Parabolic nur für mich. |rolleyes

Aix


----------



## krauthi (21. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Perch Hat Damals  Meine  Parabolic übernommen Und  Fischt  Die Auch Gerne


----------



## aixellent (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



krauthi schrieb:


> Perch Hat Damals  Meine  Parabolic übernommen Und  Fischt  Die Auch Gerne



@krauthi: Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Als ich mal mit Perch raus war, teilte er mir mit, das er die Parabolic gerne abgeben möchte, weil er mehr auf die Harten steht. Da ich von der weichen Rute überzeugt bin, war ich durchaus an einem Erwerb interessiert. Da ihr ja mehr zusammen rausfahrt und einem Verein angehört, wird es beim Tackle sicherlich viele Überschneidungen geben. Naja, mir ist es recht! Dann bleiben mehr weiche Ruten für mich übrig!:g

Greeeetz
Aix


----------



## krauthi (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja  das stimmt  er war mal  mit dem gedanken am spielen die wieder abuzgeben   aber  er fischt sie immer noch und das auch mit erfolg

was meinst du mit einem verein ????
meinst du  das hier www.pikepoint.de :l 


das ist kein verein  sondern unsere webseite
wo jeder mit machen  kann #6 

die skeletor 2 vertic  ist auch eine weiche rute   hat aber im bezug  der aktion nicht die parabolic kurve  wie  die godfather parabolic


----------



## aixellent (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ krathi
was meinst du mit einem verein ????
meinst du  das hier www.pikepoint.de :l 


das ist kein verein  sondern unsere webseite
wo jeder mit machen  kann #6 


Yepp, das meinte ich! Habe ich etwas salopp formuliert, war mir aber bewußt, das ihr nicht als Verein organisiert seid. 


Greetz
Aix


----------



## perch (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



aixellent schrieb:


> @krauthi: Das stimmt ja so nicht ganz. Als ich mal mit Perch raus war, teilte er mir mit, das er die Parabolic gerne abgeben möchte, weil er mehr auf die Harten steht. Da ich von der weichen Rute überzeugt bin, war ich durchaus an einem Erwerb interessiert. Da ihr ja mehr zusammen rausfahrt und einem Verein angehört, wird es beim Tackle sicherlich viele Überschneidungen geben. Naja, mir ist es recht! Dann bleiben mehr weiche Ruten für mich übrig!:g
> 
> Greeeetz
> Aix



Juhhuu Aix und Krauthi :vik:,

he,he...muß Euch beiden Recht geben.
Ich fische die Parabolic nicht gerne beim Vertikalen,weil sie
mir dafür definitiv zu weich ist.
Ich fische die Parabolic gerne beim twitchen
mit Kleinwobblern.

Gruß und gesellige Tage auch den anderen Boardis #h

Perch

@ Aix, irgendwann finden wir auch ne´n Termin auf deinem
Boot.-im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## minden (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@krauthi
Ah...meinst du die neue Vertig -36g?
Die würde ich mir auch gerne mal ansehen...
Wie ist sie im Vrgl. zur Para, du kennst ja beide.

Fische mom. die Titan, werde mir aber entweder noch die Para oder ne andere weiche Alternative zulegen...


----------



## krauthi (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

also die neue berkley skeletor 2 vertic- 36 gr  ist eine klasse rute  wenns  nicht  so tief gehen soll und der jig nicht zu schwer  ist 
also optimal ist die bis 10-12 meter  und  der jig sollte nicht  shwerer  als 18 gr. sein 
alles tiefere  oder schwerere    ist  dan sache  der titan


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo. Zu welchem Händler gehst du denn ? A aus N Oder N aus N Oder T aus N???

13 Januar?? Muss mal sehen ob ich einen Bootsjungen bekommen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ok Volkerak ist doch etwas heavy. Da lass mal andere hin fahren.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!

N aus N ;-) Is schon echt ne Hammerstrecke! Aber egal!! Sprit kostet doch im Moment nichts |bla: Aber das steht bei uns auch noch nicht fest!Wünsche jeden falls allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest!

mfg
Zanderzone


----------



## aixellent (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



perch schrieb:


> Juhhuu Aix und Krauthi :vik:,
> 
> 
> @ Aix, irgendwann finden wir auch ne´n Termin auf deinem
> Boot.-im nächsten Jahr.





Yepp, machen wir. Dir auch ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch.

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, ich wollte mal meine groß angekündigten Berichte verfassen.

Am 27 ten sind wir an die Ijssel gefahren, um in einem Baggersee den Stachlrittern nach zustellen. An der slippe dann der Schock. Obwohl er Fluss 433cm Höhe haben sollte, lag da noch reichlich Schlamm vom Hochwasser (max stand war über 7m). Demnach war die Slippe bei dem Hochwasser ca 1m überflutet. In dem ganzem Slippbereich lag eine Schlammschicht von ca 3cm. Man, das Auto und der Trailer sahen aus wie Sau. Egal wir sind hier und jetzt slippen wir auch. Gesagt getan und auf gings in Richtung Angelziel. 

Dort angekommen, erstmal mit schönen grellen Gufis angefangen (weil die Wasserfarbe noch sehr Trübe war), die Farbe wurde immer dunkler aber wir hatten keine Bisse. Das ging bis nach  dem Frühstück so.  Dann hatte ich wieder auf meine Lieblingsfarbe Grün-Glitter mit roten Rücken gewechselt, und nach 10 m der erste Anfasser.

Beim dritten Anfasser kam ein 55er Zander an Bord. Die Freude stieg. Dann hatte mein Bootskollege den nächsten. Der hatte 50 cm. Keine besonderen großen, aber wenigstens die Rute krumm. Wir hatte dann noch einige Anfasser, die wir aber nicht verwerten konnten.

Es war super kalt, und ich wurde trotz aller Thermosachen nicht richtig warm. Da meine drei Mädels alle die Grippe hatten, und ich nicht auch Bock darauf hatte, zogen wir es vor gegen 13,30 wieder zurück zufahren. Hat aber nix gebracht.#q

Nachmittags war dann noch Boot und Auto waschen angesagt. Na ja jetzt hat die Ijssel wieder etwas weniger Schlamm, und meine Hofeinfahrt lag voll davon.|gr:

Dann wollten wir ja eigentlich noch am 30ten (also heute) los. Aber wie konnte es anders sein: Schnoddernase, Fieber, Halsschmerzen, Kopfschmerzen und Regen.#q#q:r

Also bin ich lieber zu Hause geblieben, um mir nicht noch mehr einzufangen.#c

Angelscheine sind aber geholt für nächstes Jahr, und jetzt gehts dann mal an die Planung.

@Timo evtl dann mal mit uns??? Ich habe jetzt die gelbe Karte.:vik:

So jetzt Schnodder ich mal weiter:v. Machts jut.


----------



## krauthi (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

gute besserung Jochen   und  einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr 


gruß Krauthi


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Frank, danke für die Genesungswünsche. Heute tränt das Auge schon nicht mehr stark. 

Auch ich wünsche Dir einen guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2008.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is jemand dabei, der beim nächsten NKS Wettbewerb mit macht??

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## carphunter85 (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kenn jemanden der da mitmacht...


----------



## BSZocher (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is jemand dabei, der beim nächsten NKS Wettbewerb mit macht??
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone



Wart mal bis Samstag ob das überhaupt was gibt.
Wird wohl abgesagt und gestrichen. Zuviel Wind
ansonsten sieht man sich am Sonntag #h


----------



## PetriHelix (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Arne: Wie sieht es denn im moment aus bei euch (NKS und Co)? Ich muss dich unbedingt mal anrufen...


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, so wars beim letzten mal ja auch! Waren auch schon im Nordseekanal dabei! Ich denke auch das es abgesagt wird! Welche grössere Stadt ist denn in der nähe?? Würd wohl gerne mal bei wetter.com gucken! Sonst sehen wir uns Sonntag!


----------



## aixellent (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> @Arne: Wie sieht es denn im moment aus bei euch (NKS und Co)? Ich muss dich unbedingt mal anrufen...



Sehr viel anglerische Sehnsucht für jemanden, der nur noch Rad fahren will |supergri.

Greetz
Aix


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, guckst Du hier.


----------



## PetriHelix (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



aixellent schrieb:


> Sehr viel anglerische Sehnsucht für jemanden, der nur noch Rad fahren will |supergri.
> 
> Greetz
> Aix



Na wir reden nur über "privates" Zeugs


----------



## zanderzone (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Jochen! 
Dann fällt das wohl flach am Sonntag! 20 Knoten sind doch ca. 4btf oder?? Dann gehts wohl Sonntag auf den alt bekannten See! Wenn ich das Kloatscheeten Samstag überlebe!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, die Knotenumrechnung kannst Du links anklicken. 

Und Kloatscheeten darf ich Samstag auch. Aber in Wietmarschen.|kopfkrat

Und altbekannter See ist gut. Ich habe am So einen Barsch von 46cm gefangen. Schönes Teil. 

Am So ist wieder Familie..


----------



## BSZocher (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> @Arne: Wie sieht es denn im moment aus bei euch (NKS und Co)? Ich muss dich unbedingt mal anrufen...



Jo das tu wohl mal. Bei Sturm ist schlecht Radeln.
Was macht eigentlich der "Kampftrompeter" ? Da läuft nur der AB.

Nordzeekanal war wieder lustig:
Sag ich vor dem Start zu Eric: Du ich glaub gleich fang ich mir erstmal nen Plattfisch.
Eric: Kabeljau wär besser...dickere Filets. :q

Es kam wie es kommen mußte: Erster Fisch Dorsch von ca. 45cm.....zweiter Fisch war dann ne Scholle so um die 30cm. |uhoh:


----------



## zanderzone (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es war bei mir ähnlich! Hab auch nen Plattfisch gefangen! War allerdings nicht mein erster! Dorsch?? Wie geil is dat denn?ß Dat schlimmste is aber an der ganzen geschichte, man freut sicha auf nen guten Zander und dann kommt da so ein plattes Ding oder ein dorsch hoch!! Echt klasse!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Timo, die Knotenumrechnung kannst Du links anklicken.
> 
> Und Kloatscheeten darf ich Samstag auch. Aber in Wietmarschen.|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 
Moin Jochen! 
Ja, haste erzählt! Wir sind bei Staehlberg.. Soll aber nichts mehr los sein! Hoffe es wird nicht all zu schlimm und ich komm Sonntag raus! Hoffe Sonntag hüpft ma wieder ne richtige Granate an den Haken!!!

PS Danke für den Tip!


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alles klar, mit Sonntag hat sich auch erledigt! Nur Regen und Windstärke 6! Dann werd ich mir heute ma richtig einen hinter die Binsen schmettern! Am Kloatscheeten bei dem Wetter is auch klasse!!

Na dann men PROST!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## seko (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Technik ist auf jeden Fall ausschlaggebend. So fangen bei sämtlichen Guiding-Tours doch immer wieder die Guides selber die meisten und oft größten Fische. Wobei jedoch im kunstköderverwöhnten Holland auch die Wahl des richtigen Köders eine oft bedeutende Rolle spielt. Dadurch, dass fast alle gefangenen Fische unversehrt zurück ins Wasser gelangen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass diese das Imitat beim zweiten, dritten oder gar x-ten mal auch als solches erkennen. Bei einem Fisch der größer und dementsprechend auch älter ist besteht nätürlich eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr,  daß dieser schon diese Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Um noch einmal zu der Technik zurück zu kommen so ist es meines Erachtens nach einfach nur wichtig die Beute der Fische möglichst gut zu imitieren, ohne dabei jedoch bei trüben Wasser den Köder für die Fische zu unauffällig wirken zu lassen. An Tagen mit wechselndem Wind und Luftdruck und im kalten Winter bewegen sich die kleinen wie die großen Fische sehr langsam. Bei stabilen Wetterlagen oder in den warmen Monaten bewegen sich auch die Fische schneller. Dementsprechend sollte man auch seinen Führungsstil anpassen.


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Die Technik ist auf jeden Fall ausschlaggebend. So fangen bei sämtlichen Guiding-Tours doch immer wieder die Guides selber die meisten und oft größten Fische. Wobei jedoch im kunstköderverwöhnten Holland auch die Wahl des richtigen Köders eine oft bedeutende Rolle spielt. Dadurch, dass fast alle gefangenen Fische unversehrt zurück ins Wasser gelangen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass diese das Imitat beim zweiten, dritten oder gar x-ten mal auch als solches erkennen. Bei einem Fisch der größer und dementsprechend auch älter ist besteht nätürlich eine wesentlich höhere Gefahr,  daß dieser schon diese Erfahrung gesammelt hat. Um noch einmal zu der Technik zurück zu kommen so ist es meines Erachtens nach einfach nur wichtig die Beute der Fische möglichst gut zu imitieren, ohne dabei jedoch bei trüben Wasser den Köder für die Fische zu unauffällig wirken zu lassen. An Tagen mit wechselndem Wind und Luftdruck und im kalten Winter bewegen sich die kleinen wie die großen Fische sehr langsam. Bei stabilen Wetterlagen oder in den warmen Monaten bewegen sich auch die Fische schneller. Dementsprechend sollte man auch seinen Führungsstil anpassen.



Und was willst Du uns jetzt damit sagen?????|bigeyes


----------



## seko (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

sorry bin erst gerade dabei im forum. wollte auf einen anfänglichen tread antworten. Voll aus der Luft gegriffen^^


----------



## seko (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wo fahrt ihr denn immer so hin?? Wollen nächstes WE nach Doesburg zur Ijjsel zum Zwarte Schaar und Umgebung. Haben immer nur vom Rand aus geangelt bislang und ganz gut gefangen. Aber jetzt mit Boot... Hat da scon einer Erfahrung in dem Gebiet??


----------



## The/Godfather (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wie schauts aus ist keiner mehr aufm wasser unterwegs gewesen? 
wir waren am wochenende 1 mal und haben auch richtig ******* gefangen.... aber ganz lag es nicht an uns da das wetter einfach nur ******* war. haben nur einen zander und 2 bisse gehabt. aber wir waren wegen dem wind auch nicht sehr lange draußen: 

wie schauts den bei euch aus ??????? 


PS  bin Rute=Krumm aber mein/unser account wurde gespert


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren letzte Woche Sonntag noch mal los! Haben mit Mühe und Not 8 Zander aus dem See gelogen! Aber bei dem Hochwasser ist das ja auch kein Wunder! Am Sonntag wollen wir noch mal bei der NKS mitmachen! Hat jemand Erfahrung im Haringvliet! Falls er mir ein paar Tipps geben kann auch bitte per PN! Waren dort noch nicht! Sind auch mal schlappe 250 km von uns aus!
Wäre über jeden Tipp Dankbar, damit wir uns noch einigermaßen verkaufen!

Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Trollingfischer (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin ,

hat denn schon jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Fire-Ball- System und Stint als Köder gemacht ? Wollte das mal nächstes WE ausprobieren !

Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, habe wir! bei der letzten NKS hat der Stint alles abgeräumt! Wurde auch viel am Fireball gefischt! Also, wenn Stint dann jetzt!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Trollingfischer (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ja, habe wir! bei der letzten NKS hat der Stint alles abgeräumt! Wurde auch viel am Fireball gefischt! Also, wenn Stint dann jetzt!!
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone



Na da bin ich ja guter Hoffnung ! Danke für die Info Zanderzone !

Gruß


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hi,

kann mir jemand hierzu ne gute rute - oder generell ruten specifications nennen (laenge, wg, aktion etc.)

danke

mike


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also, ich fische die Titan von SPRO! ist ne klasse Rute! 1,8m lang und ich glaube 15-30 gr. wurfgewicht. ist eine sehr harte rute! Aber auch nicht ganz billig! kostet 135,00 Euro!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## minden (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die beiden Ruten kenne ich vom fischen, sind vom Köderspektrum und den Spezifikationen ähnlich hart.

-HS Titan, 180cm 30g
-Godfather, 180cm 30g

Für den schmalen Geldbeuten kann ich auch die vertical jigging von Rozemeijer empfehlen, is auch weicher als die ersten beiden.


----------



## zanderfan1987 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo die Rozemeijer Vertical Jigging fische ich auch und die ist Super.:vik:


----------



## aixellent (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



powermike1977 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> kann mir jemand hierzu ne gute rute - oder generell ruten specifications nennen (laenge, wg, aktion etc.)
> 
> ...



Gegenfrage:
Gewässer? Strömung? Tiefe? Multi oder Statioanwender?

Greeetz
Aix


----------



## KHG (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich angele auch rund um den Ijsselstrand, Boot seit neuestem vorhanden.
Würde mich freuen, Dich mal kennenzulernen

Karl-Heinz


----------



## Steph75 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Männers
Ich war am letzten WE in der Ecke um Groningen.War nicht viel, 1 Zander von 63cm und noch 4-5 vorsichtige Fehlbisse. Später an der Slipanlage trafen wir zwei Angler,die recht erfolgreich mit Stint am Fireball gewesen waren. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich Stinte bekommen kann?


----------



## bagsta343 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hi steph75... stinte kannst du dir in einigen fischläden bestellen... musst allerdings glück haben bei der grösse...
.....................................................................................

hallo vertikaler...|wavey:
war gestern zum vertikalen bei roermond auf den maas plaaten...
einige schöne zander über 60 gefangen... fische standen alle zwischen 15 u 25 metern... nicht ganz meine lieblings tiefe...
releasen gestaltet sich dann nicht immer so einfach...aufgrund der höhen und druckverhältnisse...
auf fireball (stinte und rotaugen) kaum bisse gehabt...

gruss der bagsta


----------



## BSZocher (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



bagsta343 schrieb:


> hallo vertikaler...|wavey:
> war gestern zum vertikalen bei roermond auf den maas plaaten...
> ... fische standen alle zwischen 15 u 25 metern... nicht ganz meine lieblings tiefe...
> ...
> ...



Moin!
Hab mir gestern auch ein paar Fischleins dort zusammengefangen. Morgens noch zwischen 13-15 Metern wanderten die Fische immer tiefer je höher die Sonne stand.
Gegen Mittag noch ein paar von der Kante bei 17m auf den Jig gelockt. Jedoch hab ich die Stinger abgemacht und die Fische nach 1-2 m Drill aussteigen lassen.
Danach standen die meisten Fische tiefer als 18m und dann hab ich mehr den Tag genossen als geangelt..... :g
Gegen Abend kamen dann noch ein paar Fische.


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



aixellent schrieb:


> Gegenfrage:
> Gewässer? Strömung? Tiefe? Multi oder Statioanwender?
> 
> Greeetz
> Aix




Hi,

hausgewaesser ist die maas bei maastricht und deren seiten arme. stroemung ist deswegenunterschiedlich - aber generell eher maessig. die tiefe ist max 6m und ich bin statio-anwender.

habe noch ne 2,10m 15-30g wg von daiwa (fuer 6,30 - bei fp) die ich dafuer verwenden wuerde. ist eher weich in der spitze - ist das ok?


----------



## aixellent (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Powermike1977,

aus meiner subjektiven Sicht ist eine weichere Rute bei 6 Meter Angeltiefe und mässiger Strömung perfekt! Da ich aber sowieso eher zu einer weichen Vertikalen tendiere und damit einen Kontraindikator zu den meisten hier im Board abbilde, ist das ausschließlich meine Sicht der Dinge. 

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## Trollingfischer (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Ich war am letzten WE in der Ecke um Groningen.War nicht viel, 1 Zander von 63cm und noch 4-5 vorsichtige Fehlbisse. Später an der Slipanlage trafen wir zwei Angler,die recht erfolgreich mit Stint am Fireball gewesen waren. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich Stinte bekommen kann?



Moin , 

hier ne Adresse für Stinte im Versand : www.koederfisch.eu

haben damit am Sa. am Oolderplasen bei einer Tiefe bis zu 33 m gefangen!

Gruß


----------



## Peter Eberz (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Moin Männers
> Ich war am letzten WE in der Ecke um Groningen.War nicht viel, 1 Zander von 63cm und noch 4-5 vorsichtige Fehlbisse. Später an der Slipanlage trafen wir zwei Angler,die recht erfolgreich mit Stint am Fireball gewesen waren. Habt ihr ne Ahnung wo ich Stinte bekommen kann?




Versuch es mal hier: http://www.koederfisch.eu/startseite.htm?gclid=CIaxrKelnJECFSFYEgodEQ76PQ


----------



## Peter Eberz (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir waren letzte Woche Sonntag noch mal los! Haben mit Mühe und Not 8 Zander aus dem See gelogen! Aber bei dem Hochwasser ist das ja auch kein Wunder! Am Sonntag wollen wir noch mal bei der NKS mitmachen! Hat jemand Erfahrung im Haringvliet! Falls er mir ein paar Tipps geben kann auch bitte per PN! Waren dort noch nicht! Sind auch mal schlappe 250 km von uns aus!
> Wäre über jeden Tipp Dankbar, damit wir uns noch einigermaßen verkaufen!
> 
> Jetzt schon mal vielen Dank!
> ...



Die Neugierde:
Wie war´s denn so? 
Wo hast Du am Haringvliet gefischt?
Welche Erfolge hattest Du und die Anderen auf dem Wasser?

Ich war leider im letzten Jahr nur einmal dort. Ist auch für mich sehr weit zu fahren. Und wenn mann denn dort ist und der Wind frischt auf, hilft nur noch der Kanal. Dann kann ich auch auf Maas und Issel bleiben.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Peter Eberz schrieb:


> Die Neugierde:
> Wie war´s denn so?
> Wo hast Du am Haringvliet gefischt?
> Welche Erfolge hattest Du und die Anderen auf dem Wasser?
> ...


 
Erstmal war es ein super geiler Tag! hammer Wetter, kein Wind und super nette Leute! Das war der Sektor vorm jachthafen! War das erste mal, das wir im Haringvliet waren und deswegen waren wir wohl ein bissel benachteiligt! Vorallem hatten wir keine Stinte! Die haben alle abgeräumt! Habe 5 maßige Zander gefangen und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Wir haben erst so auf 13-15 meter gefischt. Aber das war wohl ein Fehler. Die meisten wurden auf 9-10 metern gefangen. Aber fürs erste mal in so einem "kleinen" Gewässer war das dif. in Ordnung. Es wurden insgesamt 587 maßige Zander gefangen. kannst du aber auch alles auf http://www.nksnoekbaarsvissen.nl/ nachlesen. einfach auf uitslagen 2007-2008 klicken! Wir hatten glück!! Windstärke 1-2 ;-)

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderfan1987 schrieb:


> Jo die Rozemeijer Vertical Jigging fische ich auch und die ist Super.:vik:


 
Die habe ich am Anfang auch gefischt! Wirst Du aber nicht lange glücklich mit! Kauf Dir lieber gleich ne Vernünftige! Wirst Du auf Dauer eh machen und deswegen kannst Du Dir die doppel Investition sparen!

PS: Bevorsuge die Titan vor der Godfather, weil die Godfather NOCH härter ist!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## seko (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi!
Hätte da mal eine Frage. Mit welchen Elektromotoren seit ihr so unterwegs??? Es gibt ja gewaltige Preiunterschiede zwischen den stufenlosen und den 5/3ern bzw. 5/2ern. Ist man beim Backtrolling im 1. Gang vorwärts bzw. rückwarts bei Winstille schon zu schnell zum kontrollierten angeln??? Waren jetzt 2 mal auf der Ijssel und haben auch ohne diese Hilfe dank passendem Driftwind ganz ordentlich gefangen. Jetzt sind wir heiss geworden und brauchen ganz dringend den E-Motor!
Für nützliche Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Peter Eberz (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es sprechen viele Vorteile für einen starken - 12V- stufenlosen E-Motor. 
Vorteile:
- weniger Strom bei gleicher oder höherer Leistung
- Fernsteuerbar, Serienmäßig über Fußpedal. Habe mir jedoch 
   eine Joystick-Ansteuerung selbst gebaut. Rechte Hand
   Rute, Linke Hand Joystick. 
   Am Bug montiert und auch das herauf-
   und herunterfahren habe ich automatisiert.
- optionale Fernsteuerung über Funk
- Bugbefestigung (Boot wird gezogen). Das erleichtert
   ungemein die Steuerung und kostet erheblich weniger
   Strom.
   Bessere Konzentration aufs Angeln.
- co- und Autopilot möglich.
- Bei der Bugbefestigung ist man auch dem Wind (wichtig im
   Winter) nicht so ausgesetzt.
- Sonargeber eingebaut.

Immer den Motor so groß wie möglich wählen. Wenn es auf der Issel mal richtig ab geht (gerade bei Hochwasser beissen die Zander besonders gut) brauchst Du jedes Watt - ich habe schon Profis gesehen, die fahren dann mit zwei Motoren (einer vorn und einer hinten) um nicht auf zu laufen. Wenn dann noch ein Schuber kommt geht die Luzie ab.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## seko (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die gute Info!!!
Würd mich wohl noch interessieren wie schnell man mit einem 5/3er im ersten Gang vorwärts und rückwärts fährt mit einem 100 kg Boot GFK Boot.


----------



## Bass Assasin (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mit den E-Motoren ist das so eine Sache.Ich hatte auch erst einen mit Schaltstufen.Die erste Stufe reicht beim Vertikalangeln aus.Aber wehe die Batterie wird schwach. Dann schaltest du ständig in den 2ten um schneller zu werden weil die 1ste es nicht mehr bring und du bist zu schnell .Hast du viel Wind schaltst du schonmal kurz in den 4ten und so weiter. Investier mehr Geld,kauf dir nen Stufenlosen und du wirst glücklich sein.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is genau wie bei ner Vertikalrute!
Kauf Dir lieber gleich nen Guten, weil irgendwann wirst Du damit nicht glücklich sein und schon haste wieder ne Doppelinvestition!

Empfehle daher nen Stufenlosen!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## Peter Eberz (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Erstmal war es ein super geiler Tag! hammer Wetter, kein Wind und super nette Leute! Das war der Sektor vorm jachthafen! War das erste mal, das wir im Haringvliet waren und deswegen waren wir wohl ein bissel benachteiligt! Vorallem hatten wir keine Stinte! Die haben alle abgeräumt! Habe 5 maßige Zander gefangen und bin damit sehr zufrieden! Wir haben erst so auf 13-15 meter gefischt. Aber das war wohl ein Fehler. Die meisten wurden auf 9-10 metern gefangen. Aber fürs erste mal in so einem "kleinen" Gewässer war das dif. in Ordnung. Es wurden insgesamt 587 maßige Zander gefangen. kannst du aber auch alles auf http://www.nksnoekbaarsvissen.nl/ nachlesen. einfach auf uitslagen 2007-2008 klicken! Wir hatten glück!! Windstärke 1-2 ;-)
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone


In welchen Bereichen wurde denn am Besten gefangen? Nur vorn am Jachthafen und im Bereich Middelharnis oder gibt es noch einen Hot-Spot?
Ich frage mich nur, warum beißen die Zander so gut auf Stinte? Ziehen diese auch ins Haringvliet?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Peter, letztes Jahr stand in einer Rute und Rolle Ausgabe das die Stinte auch in das Haringsvliet ziehen. Letztens habe ich gelesen, das die Schleusen vom Haringvliet immer auf sind und man deshalb auch einen Gezeitenstrom haben soll. Der auflaufende soll schwächer sein als der ablaufenden (oder war es anders rum|kopfkrat). Wenn du Holländisch kannst les doch beim Gewinner des letzten Haringvlietsangeln: hier


----------



## Peter Eberz (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen,
im vergangen Jahr habe ich mehrfach die Schleuse genutzt und mich darüber gewundert, warum mann überhaupt für den geringen Unterschied von nur wenigen Zentimetern beinahe eine halbe Stunde mit dem schleusen verbringt.  Aber vielleicht ist das nicht immer so oder denkst Du eher an die Schleuse zum Grevelingmeer? -- Die ist nicht  immer geschlossen. Dafür gibt es jedoch noch keine Zander dort, denn das Wasser ist noch sehr salzig.  
Gruß
Peter


----------



## seko (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is genau wie bei ner Vertikalrute!
> Kauf Dir lieber gleich nen Guten, weil irgendwann wirst Du damit nicht glücklich sein und schon haste wieder ne Doppelinvestition!
> 
> Empfehle daher nen Stufenlosen!
> ...



alles klar besten dank dann halt doch nen stufenlosen!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Peter, habe gerade nochmal nachgelesen. In der Aktuellen Ausgabe von R&R. dort steht: Das Haringvliet steht durch schleusen, die fast immer leicht geöffnet sind in unmittelbarer Verbindung mit dem Meer - Gezeitenströme sind die Folge.

Also werden die Stinte da auch rein huschen.

Steht übrigens ein großer Bericht von Joop Folkers über das Haringsvliet drin.

Und das Grevelinger kenne ich. Dort war ich jetzt zweimal zum Heringsangeln.:vik: Macht voll Spaß da.


----------



## Steph75 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,Moin.
Besten Dank für die Infos betreffend der Stintbeschaffung.
Petri Heil


----------



## Peter Eberz (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Du hast wohl recht Jochen. Erst gestern habe ich mit Willem Stolk Verbindung aufgenommen. Er hat bestätigt, dass es im Haringvliet Stinte gibt.
Das Grevelinger Meer ist nicht nur für Heringe gut. Andere Angler haben in einem Bereich auf Aal gefischt, da ist mir die Spucke weck geblieben. Auch habe ich schon Finte und Wittlinge gefangen. Da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr.
Der ganze Bereich von der Osterschelde, über Haringvliet bis zum Volkerak sind super Angelgewässer.
Keine, oder nur wenig Erfolg hatte ich auf der anderen Seite des Damm´s. Die Nordsee scheint tot. Im Sommer Makrele und Wolfsbarsch vereinzelt. Plattfisch muss man suchen und für Kabeljau ja bis bald nach England (!!) fahren.
Hat jemand andere Erfahrung gemacht?

Peter


----------



## seko (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi!
War noch wer auf dem Wasser am WE? Warem am Rhederlaag und hatten nur zwei Zander und einen großen Barsch. Zweiten Tag woanders mit keinem Erfolg...Hat noch wer gut gefangen am WE??
Schöne Grüße


----------



## Peter Eberz (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie war es denn überhaupt diesen Winter am Rhederlaag. War leider schon Monate nicht mehr dort. Bin eher im Bereich der Maas (Maasbommeln).

Peter


----------



## seko (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wir sind noch nicht so lange dabei. waren jetzt drei mal da und haben bis aufs letzte mal gut zander und jedes mal schöne barsche gefangen(40-45). zander sind leider eher klein aber es gibt mit sicherheit zur passenden Jahreszeit Große! Ansonsten viele Boote :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern auch in Holland. Wir hatten ein Zander von 20cm. Ein anderes Boot hatte 18 massige|gr:. Und ich würde schwören das die alle abgeschlagen haben. Also nix mit Catch und release. Und das waren Holländer|gr:. Auf jeden Fall haben wir 10 Stk gesehen die in die Kühlbox gewandert sind. Und das mit zwei man.|evil:


----------



## seko (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tja sind nicht immer nur die deutschen. habe sowas selber aber noch von keinem holländer erlebt. aber schwarze schafe gibts überall...#d


----------



## zanderzone (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Hi!
> War noch wer auf dem Wasser am WE? Warem am Rhederlaag und hatten nur zwei Zander und einen großen Barsch. Zweiten Tag woanders mit keinem Erfolg...Hat noch wer gut gefangen am WE??
> Schöne Grüße


 
Ja, dann müsster wir uns ja gesehen haben;-)! Wir hatten 5 Zander, hab aber noch nen schönen von 72 cm überlisten können.. War aber auch echt ******* mit dem Wind! 
Februar ist halt nicht der top Monat!!! Ist eigentlich überall nicht so pralle!!


----------



## zanderzone (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch in Holland. Wir hatten ein Zander von 20cm. Ein anderes Boot hatte 18 massige|gr:. Und ich würde schwören das die alle abgeschlagen haben. Also nix mit Catch und release. Und das waren Holländer|gr:. Auf jeden Fall haben wir 10 Stk gesehen die in die Kühlbox gewandert sind. Und das mit zwei man.|evil:


 

Solche Penner gibt es halt überall!!! Hauptsache wir können ein reines Gewissen wahren ;-)


----------



## PetriHelix (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern auch in Holland. Wir hatten ein Zander von 20cm. Ein anderes Boot hatte 18 massige|gr:. Und ich würde schwören das die alle abgeschlagen haben. Also nix mit Catch und release. Und das waren Holländer|gr:. Auf jeden Fall haben wir 10 Stk gesehen die in die Kühlbox gewandert sind. Und das mit zwei man.|evil:



Für die Fälle gibts auch eine Telefonnummer bei der Polizei. Die kannst Du anrufen.


----------



## The/Godfather (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Hat noch wer gut gefangen am WE??




wir waren auf der kuehweide... haben nicht gut gefangen 3 zander und einen 42 er barsch ansonsten noch viele fehlbisse


----------



## The/Godfather (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Solche Penner gibt es halt überall!!! Hauptsache wir können ein reines Gewissen wahren ;-)



|good:


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo PetriHelix, ich sage Dir mir kochte das Blut (auch weil wir nicht sogut gefangen haben). Das mit der Nummer hatte ich schon mal gelesen. Aber ich hatte am Sonntag keine dabei bzw ich weiß sie nicht mehr.|supergri


----------



## gimli (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die niederländische Polizei erreicht man landesweit unter 0900 8844. Ist Gefahr in Verzug auch unter der internationalen Nummer 112.

Melde Fischwilderei und illegale Angelei beim AID (Algemene Inspectie Dienst) unter 045-546 62 30.

Sollte man für den Fall der Fälle immer im Handy haben. #6


----------



## krauthi (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Meldungen bitte beim AID, unter Telefon: (+31 ) 45-546 62 30

das ist die nummer  die jeder bei sich haben sollte  wenn ma soetwas beobachtet  und melden  möchte 


gruß Krauthi
www.pikepoint.de


----------



## seko (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, dann müsster wir uns ja gesehen haben;-)! Wir hatten 5 Zander, hab aber noch nen schönen von 72 cm überlisten können.. War aber auch echt ******* mit dem Wind! 
Februar ist halt nicht der top Monat!!! Ist eigentlich überall nicht so pralle!! 		 	 		 		 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________



Wenn ihr orangene Westen getragen habt haben wir uns gesehen#h
Naja wie gesagt wir haben "noch" keinen E-Motor und dann bei dem  ........Wind war nicht einfach. Aber immerhin was gefangen!
schöne grüße


----------



## zanderzone (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Ja, dann müsster wir uns ja gesehen haben;-)! Wir hatten 5 Zander, hab aber noch nen schönen von 72 cm überlisten können.. War aber auch echt ******* mit dem Wind!
> Februar ist halt nicht der top Monat!!! Ist eigentlich überall nicht so pralle!!                                                                                                  __________________
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne, hatten wir nicht an! Mein Cousin hat wohl nen orangen Schwimmanzug. Wir haben ein grünes Quicksilver! Ohne E-Motor bei dem Wind kannste wohl vergessen! Aber immerhin nicht Schneider ;-) Leider ist die Zeit bald vorbei:c

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## seko (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ne, hatten wir nicht an! Mein Cousin hat wohl nen orangen Schwimmanzug. Wir haben ein grünes Quicksilver! Ohne E-Motor bei dem Wind kannste wohl vergessen! Aber immerhin nicht Schneider ;-) Leider ist die Zeit bald vorbei:c
> 
> mfg
> zanderzone




Dann gehts auf Karpfen fürn paar monate


----------



## zanderzone (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Seko: Dafür kann ich mich gar nicht mehr begeistern! Drei Ruten rein und warten bis der Biss kommt! Der Biss muss gleich in die Hande! Das ist Angeln


----------



## lumpi737 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Vertikalfreaks
Mach mal Werbung in eigener Sache schaut mal bei Tackleboerse.de nach verkaufe mein 1,5 Jahre altes Alumacraft.
Weiterhin Top Fänge wünscht Lumpi


----------



## krauthi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wer  noch was gescheites zum raubfisch/vertikalangeln sucht http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=121571

gruß Krauthi


----------



## Ostfriese77 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann mir einer sagen, wo man am besten in Holland mit Gummifisch auf Zander angeln kann ( wohne nähe Grenzübergang Leer/Bunde) ?


----------



## gimli (7. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf die gezielte Frage nach Holland: Meiner Erfahrung nach Südholland.


----------



## dauertest (10. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte mal schauen, ob jemand weiß wie die Zander momentan so drauf sind. Ich fahre oft an die Maas und deren Baggerlöcher in der nähe von Kleve, aber auch an den Lek oder so. 
War mal jemand in den letzten Tagen am Wasser?

MfG dauertest #h


----------



## lumpi737 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Dauertest
Tolles Boot! Gestern war's nicht so toll. Machst du Montag Gleitzeit? Dann fahren wir Samstagnachmittag mit 3 Booten los.
Gruß Lumpi


----------



## dauertest (10. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Lumpi,
hättest du mir auch morgen an der Arbeit sagen können.
Würd gern Montag frei machen, geht aber nicht da ich mit Dominik allein bin und Cheffe was dagegen hätte wenn ich den Stoffel alleine los lasse.
Was heißt war gestern nicht so gut?
Wie hat Dietmar gefangen?

MfG dauertest


----------



## zanderzone (14. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Morgen gehts wieder los ))))


----------



## The/Godfather (14. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Morgen gehts wieder los ))))




auf jeden fall!!!
endlich ferien:vik:


----------



## 97 a (16. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moinsen ZANDERZONE!

Hast es geschafft, da ist ER!:m

Und wie wars am Samstag? Hast Du auch nen guten Kapitän gehabt, der Dich zu den Zandern geführt hat?


                          ......het is de nacht!

geiler TAG!!


----------



## zanderzone (17. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



97 a schrieb:


> Moinsen ZANDERZONE!
> 
> Hast es geschafft, da ist ER!:m
> 
> ...


 
Moin 97 a!!

Sehr geil! Dann kann ich Dir hier ja auch ein paar Tips geben ;-)! Aber nach Samstag, sollte ich lieber Tips von Dir annehmen!
12:8 klarer Sieg Deinerseits!! Der Kapitän hat sich zu den Zandern geführt und mich zu.... Aber mit Draht zu angeln, ist auch ne schwierige geschichte ;-) 

*Het is een nacht, die je normaal alleen in films ziet*
*Het is een nacht, die wordt bezongen in het mooiste lied*
*Het is een nacht waarvan ik dacht dat ik hem nooit beleven zou*
*Maar vannacht beleef ik hem met jou*

Damit Du nächstes mal auch mitsingen kannst|director:


Mfg
zanderzone (97B)


----------



## Holger (17. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Samstag wollen Boardie Steph75 und ich wieder nach Holland rüber zum Vertikalangeln. Ziel ist der Eemskanaal zwischen Delfzijl und Groningen. Mit der Jigrute sind wir alte Hasen, beim Vertikalen aber absolute Nobodies (3. Mal jetzt gemeinsam) und hatten bisher auch mäßigen Erfolg.
Für Tipps jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar, vor allem jetzt im März.
PS Weiß einer, wo man Stinte kriegen kann ? Jedes örtliche Fischgeschäft in NL ?


----------



## 97 a (18. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Zone!

Hatte eigentlich nochmal Freitag ins Auge gefaßt, aaaaber wie so oft diesen Winter zwingt uns das wetter vor den Kamin. Zum Heulen.#d Hoffentlich klappts nochmal vor der SZ.


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Matze!

Das Wetter ist echt ne Farce!! Aber was willste  machen.. Werd nu erst mal zu Naber fahren und mir ne neue Scnur holen, damit der Draht von der Rolle kommt ;-) Danke ich werd mir wieder die Crystal holen..


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Holger schrieb:


> Am Samstag wollen Boardie Steph75 und ich wieder nach Holland rüber zum Vertikalangeln. Ziel ist der Eemskanaal zwischen Delfzijl und Groningen. Mit der Jigrute sind wir alte Hasen, beim Vertikalen aber absolute Nobodies (3. Mal jetzt gemeinsam) und hatten bisher auch mäßigen Erfolg.
> Für Tipps jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar, vor allem jetzt im März.
> PS Weiß einer, wo man Stinte kriegen kann ? Jedes örtliche Fischgeschäft in NL ?


 
Guter Tip: Köder dran, Angel rein und warten bis einer beißt!!
Übung macht den Meister! Als einzigen Tip kann ich Dir geben, 
den Köder langsam zu führen, da das Wasser noch sehr kalt ist.
Aber als alter Hase der Gummifischerei brauche ich Dir das bestimmt nicht erzählen!

Wünsche Euch aber viel ERFOLG!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## seko (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi!!!
Wer kennt sich mit Batterien aus. Haben jetzt nen Minn Kota Maxxum 40. Brauchen aber noch gute Batterien. Hatte erst an eine 100AH normale Autobatterie gedacht, aber wie lange hält die wohl??? Wollte davon dann zwei kaufen. Wie lange kann man wohl mit einer dieser Batterien vertikal angelnd fahren???
Oder doch lieber ne Gelbatterie???
Für Tipps währe ich dankbar.
Achja, Freitag gehts endlich mal wieder los


----------



## Hooked (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auto -oder LKW-Batterien funktionieren zwar, aber nicht lange 
Die werden Dir sofort leer gesaugt und sind eigentlich nicht für sowas ausgelegt.


Ich würde sagen, hol Dir lieber was vernünftiges...


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Seko, also das mit den Batterien ist so eine Sache. Am besten sind Gelbatterien. Aber Achtung Du brauchst auch ein Ladegerät das eine bestimmte Ladungskurve (die billigen aus dem Baumarkt haben die nicht:g)hat.

Ich würde Dir normale Verbrauchsbatterien empfehlen. Die haben eine Entladekurve die erst am Schluss der Kapazität nach unten geht. Starterbatterien haben eine Kurve die nur am anfang  Spitzenwerte liefert. 

Ich habe zur Findung der richtigen Batterie erst immer die Batterie aus meinem Sprinter genommen. Die hat 88 AH und ist nach nur einer Saison am Ende gewesen. Jetzt haben wir zwei 60 AH Verbrauchsbatterien. Die habe ich mit Kabeln verbunden ( plus an Minus------ und Minus an plus) dadurch haben wir zwei Batterien mit ner Leistung von 120 AH. Auf meiner Homepage kannste mein Boot sehen, das Boot bewege ich 8 STd bei Wind um 3 BFT. Und die Ladungs anzeige meines Zebco Rhino noch ne glatte 5. Bei vollen BAtterien zeigt die Anzeige ne 7 an.

Aber hier im Board gibt es einen Fred der sich intensiv mit der Thematik beschäftigt. Musst mal suchen.
Hab für dich gesucht: schau

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Holger schrieb:


> .
> PS Weiß einer, wo man Stinte kriegen kann ?


http://www.echsen-shop.de/Futter/Frostfutter/Petman-fish-Stinte-ganz-100g::1421.html


----------



## minden (20. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...oder auch hier....:

http://brandungsangelshop.de/


----------



## BSZocher (20. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Holger schrieb:


> ...
> PS Weiß einer, wo man Stinte kriegen kann ? ....



Bei uns in OBI


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Bei uns in OBI


Ist das ernst gemeint?|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (26. März 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Letzte Chance in Holland!!
Wer schlägt denn noch ma zu??
Ich kann leider nicht:c


----------



## seko (8. April 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja wir haben noch ganz gut gefangen am letzten we in der saison. waren an der maas und hatten zu zweit 22 zander einen hecht und mehrere gute barsche. und wer hat sonst noch so presens gezeigt???
haben auch noch anglerische prominenz getroffen. war mal ganz witzig!


----------



## wilder_wombel (11. April 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wuerd ich nicht tuen !!!

schonzeit ist vom 1.april bis ende mai

gruss


----------



## Ostfriese77 (11. April 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Holger schrieb:


> Am Samstag wollen Boardie Steph75 und ich wieder nach Holland rüber zum Vertikalangeln. Ziel ist der Eemskanaal zwischen Delfzijl und Groningen. Mit der Jigrute sind wir alte Hasen, beim Vertikalen aber absolute Nobodies (3. Mal jetzt gemeinsam) und hatten bisher auch mäßigen Erfolg.
> Für Tipps jeglicher Art bin ich dankbar, vor allem jetzt im März.
> PS Weiß einer, wo man Stinte kriegen kann ? Jedes örtliche Fischgeschäft in NL ?





Hallo Holger,
wollte mal fragen wie euer "Vertikal-Trip" so war? Ich suche auch noch nach guten Gewässern in Holland wo ich mal das Vertikal Angeln testen kann. Bin noch ein Greenhorn im Vertikal - und Drop-Shot Angeln.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will angeln :-(


----------



## BSZocher (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich will angeln :-(



RRRUUUHHHIIIGGGGG ganz ruhig bleiben.
Nicht mehr lang. Nicht mehr lang ...........
Nächsten Samstag darfst ja wieder....... |wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, gott sei dank!

Dann gehts wieder ab..


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War schon jemand los am ersten??


----------



## BSZocher (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

..auch am 2ten |rolleyes

Samstag war ganz gut. Als Beifang nen 92cm Snoek. Aus 3 Metern Wassertiefe am Vertical-Stöckchen. Macht schon Laune. Camera hatte natürlich "Akku leer" also nur HandyFoto. Stell ich noch rein.
Sonntag war durchwachsen. Dort wo wir gefischt haben ist nachts ein Unwetter durch. Fische voll durcheinander.


----------



## minden (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren am Sa und den halben So los....Sa lief es bei beiden Booten gut So mussten sie gesucht werden,...wurden aber auch gefunden|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stückzahl der Zander??


----------



## minden (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....schau mal hier|wavey:

http://www.jigfanatics.de/angelberichte/fangberichte2008/03c1989ab60017901/index.html


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden: Sehr sehr geil..


----------



## seko (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist mal n bericht!!! Fettes LOB an die Jigfanatics!!!
Wie war denn bei euch anderen der Start in die Saison??? Waren jetzt auch "schon" drei mal auf der ijssel und nebengewässe und können uns nicht beklagen. Auch mal mehrere Fische über 65. Morgen gehts wieder los. Wer will denn sonst noch angreifen???
Peace


----------



## zanderzone (1. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren vor ein paar Wochen noch los.. Mehrere um die 55 und ein schöner von 75..

Und mein Kumpel hatte noch ne Granate drauf! Keine Chance den hoch zu bekommen.. muss ne richtige Granate gewesen sein.. Geil war, dass der Jig-Kopf von Profi-Blinker (die ja bekanntlich gute Köpfe produzieren) aufgebogen war.. 

Wollen die Tage auch noch mal los.. muss aber erst ein bissel kälter werden..

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## dauertest (14. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich fahre vom 22. bis zum 5. in meinen wohlverdienten Angelurlaub (bei der Chefin nur Urlaub genannt) und wollte mal hören wie es so läuft bei Kollege Zander.
In der ersten Woche kurve ich mit nem Hausboot durch Nordholland und in der Zweiten wollte ich von meinem Alumacraft aus die Zander ein wenig ergern (denke an der Maas bei Plasmolen und dem Lek bei Heteren). War von euch dort in der letzten Zeit mal jemand unterwegs?

Wünsche schöne Fische und C&R nicht vergessen.

MfG dauertest


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Demnächst geht es für uns auch wieder los. Was meinste Zanderzone: finden wir diese Saison mal einen oder mehrere Termine?


----------



## zanderzone (19. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Demnächst geht es für uns auch wieder los. Was meinste Zanderzone: finden wir diese Saison mal einen oder mehrere Termine?


 
Da geh ich ja mal von aus! Wollen Samstag nach Amsterdam zum Nordseekanal! Im Sommer soll das da Top sein!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da geh ich ja mal von aus! Wollen Samstag nach Amsterdam zum Nordseekanal! Im Sommer soll das da Top sein!!!



Ich gehe mal davon aus das Ihr meistens am Samstag fahrt? Für Samstags bräuchte ich noch einen Mitfahrer. Mal sehen ob sich noch was ergibt.


----------



## zanderzone (25. August 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, weil ich sonntags immer ein Spiel habe! Ausser im Winter.. Da geht das.. Aber nen Termin werden wir auf alle fälle noch finden!!!


----------



## zanderzone (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moinsen!

Wie siehts mit dem Fangerfolg aus?? Wart Ihr noch mal los?

Waren in den letzten Wochen zwei mal in Amsterdam im Nordseekanal.

Bei der ersten Fahrt waren es 31 Zander und einige Barsche.

Beim zweiten Turn waren wir mit Jochen alias gps junkie dort und wir konnten 22 Zander erbeuten! Die Größe ist bekanntlich nicht so wahnsinnig dort, aber wir haben sehr viele Bisse bekommen..

Und bei Euch? Wo wart Ihr und was ging??


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, ich denke Ihr habt euch gestern in den Axxxx gebissen. Wir hatten fast nur Sonne auf der Ijssel, und 5 Zander gepaart mit 6 Barschen. Man hat das Laune gemacht.

Auch mit meiner Englischen Lady in den Buhnen ging es besser als ich dachte. Nur nach fast 7 Stunden mit den E-Motor - meistens in Stufe 5 in die eine Richtung und Stufe zwei in die andere Richtung- ging den 125 AH doch etwas die Luft aus.

Und auf dem See (auf dem Gerd dann doch noch einen verlor) haben wir schon in der Sonne gefrühstückt. So um eins glaube ich.

Das schlimme war, das die meissten Gufis in der Dose bleiben konnten.#6


----------



## zanderzone (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!

Ja, das haben wir.. Hab mit Matze noch mittags telefoniert.. Haben uns ganz schön geärgert! Aber da konnte ja keiner mit rechnen!! Nur Ihr hattet wohl den richtigen Riecher ;-)

Und in der Strömung machts ja noch viel mehr Spaß als in dem See.. Aber jetzt schon im See zu angeln halte ich für ein bissel früh.. Was ja auch bestätigt wurde durch den einen Zanderbiss..

Aber dann hattet Ihr ja einen geilen Tag.. Dickes PETRI!!! Denke wir werden die Tage auch noch mal zur Ijssel fahren.. Sage Dir dann bescheid, vielleicht wollt Ihr ja mit..


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, bedenke bitte das meine Familie und ich vom 11 ten bis 18 ten Oktober zur Ostsee fahren. Dadurch fallen also wenigstens 2 We aus. 

Zum Thema richtigen Richer. Also laut Windfinder war das abzusehen. Und die Gier nach Angeln war zu groß.:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann viel Spaß an der Ostsee und dicke Fische#:

Kannst Dich ja nachem Urlaub mal melden..


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, die Ostsee hat wieder ein paar Große Fische weniger.:g

Was ist denn mit euch??? Ward ihr noch mal zum Vertikalen los?


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Min Jochen!

Wie war das Wetter denn??  Ich war auch nciht mehr los, aber Matze und Bernd ein paar mal in der Ijssel und hatten immer über 20 Zander.. Scheinen nun gut zu beissen..

Hoffe Ihr hattet gutes Wetter!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, jo das Wetter war für Oktober recht gut. Teilweise 17 Grad und Sonne. Schönen Tag noch im Hansa Park gehabt, die Kinder hat es gefreut. Den Papa haben die 16 Dorsche, 20 Platte und 3 Wittlinge gefallen. Der Mama hat die Woche gefallen.

So nu zu den Zandern. Am 2ten November (ist ein Sonntag) werden Gerd und ich wieder aufschlagen. Wollte heute noch ein paar Gufis bestellen, und dann richtig zuschlagen.

Termin für uns werden wir noch finden.


----------



## Panafax1 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Zusammen 

Hab mal eine bescheidene Frage kann mich jemand von euch mal mitnehmen und mir das Vertikalangeln beibringen ? Ich angel in Holland sonst nur vom ufer aus auf zander schau aber schon eine weile nach einem boot wäre echt klasse


----------



## zanderzone (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Panafax1 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Hab mal eine bescheidene Frage kann mich jemand von euch mal mitnehmen und mir das Vertikalangeln beibringen ? Ich angel in Holland sonst nur vom ufer aus auf zander schau aber schon eine weile nach einem boot wäre echt klasse


 
Tut mir leid.. bei mir ist es leider nicht möglich.. 
Angel immer mit meinemm Cousin und ihm gehört das Boot..
Zweitens hab ich nicht mal ein Führerschein..
Konzentrier mich lieber aufs angeln;-)


----------



## zanderzone (6. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie siehts aus Jungs?? Was machen meine Lieblingsfische??


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, wie du weißt schwimmen unsere wieder. Kommt ihr am WE los? Ich leider nicht muss morgen auf einen 70 jährigen Geb. und Sonntag ist Familientag.


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!

Konnte am WE leider nicht, aber Matze war noch an dem See in G. Er hatte 8 Zander und einen schönen von 70.. Aber am WE war Rekord: 16 Boote und 15 Bellys!
Unglaublich, was da abgeht.. So macht es auch keinen Spass.. ist ja wie am Forellensee ;-) Am Sonntag wollen wir wieder bei der NKS mitmachen.. Diesmal am Haringvliet.. hoffe das wetter wird besser.. sonst kannste die sache da wohl knicken!


----------



## Heiko112 (10. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Deshalb war ich am Sonntag da. Da waren es nur 8 Boote und 2 Bellys. Konnta aber auch nur 8 Fische verhaften. Der Wind war nicht ganz ohne. Aber die meisten Fische waren über 50 cm was ja schon fast groß ist für G.

HEIKO


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sonntags weniger als Samstags.. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.. Die aus der letzten Saison sind wahrscheinlich 5 cm gewachsen ;-) Is wirklich schon aussergewöhnlich für G.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal schauen wollen Sonntag wenn das Wetter stimmt vielleicht nochmal an den NZK.

So langsam müsste da ja mal richtig was gehen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Soll glaub ich sehr gut gehen dort im Moment.. Allerdings die Größe soll nicht so berauschend sein.. aber das ist ja bekannt..


----------



## Heiko112 (14. November 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja die größe ist die letzten paar male schon nicht der Brüller gewesen.

Aber in der Hausstrecke kennt man die biester ja bald schon mit Vornamen :m.


----------



## seko (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moinsen.
Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?? Suche nach vernünftigen Shads mit Fransen. Habe schon das komplette Netz nach den Dingern durchstöbert aber kann die nicht finden. #cKennt jemand den Franzenlipper?? Der ist von der Form und von der Länge schon perfekt aber nicht in den gewünschten Farben erhätlich! Den Skip Jack Minnow HighTide in 12,5 cm habe ich bereits aber der ist noch nicht der Fisch.
Weiß das gehört eigentlich woanders hin aber wenn es wer weiss dann wohl einer von euch!
Für nützliche Tips oder einen Link währe ich sehr dankbar.#6


----------



## Fishing-Conny (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

also als vernünftigen fransenköder würde ich den octotail von rozemeijer bezeichnen ...ich selber fische die dinger vertikal von spundwänden und am drop shot rig ...sind echt der bringer ...gerade die farbe pink scheinen unsere zander zu mögen 

PS:ich glaub die sind schwul ...aber PSSSSST!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hier hast du ein link

http://www.camo-tackle.de/gummikÃ¶d....html?osCsid=752e7240f176ee676229af417e94fbcb


----------



## Heiko112 (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und wie schauts aus, war am vergangenen Wochenende 2 x mal los und konnte an beiden Tagen recht gut fangen. Die Jungs waren richtig in Beißlaune und die Bisse kamen hammerhart.

Wie war es bei euch??


----------



## ahinkel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Moin,

bei uns war´s mehr als besch...
Wir waren am Sonntag mit zwei Booten los und haben nur einen Barsch gefangen...
So schlecht haben wir noch nie gefangen. Dabei haben wir sämtliche Köder und Tiefen ausprobiert. Zwei Bisse mit 5 Mann... :v
Mich würde mal interessieren ob wir nur am falschen Gewässer waren oder die Fische allgemein schlecht gebissen haben...


----------



## zanderzone (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Fische beissen z. Z. sehr gut.. war vorletztes WE noch mal los und hatten in die 20 Zander.. Aber sehr viele nicht bekommen.. Die Fische standen aber sehr sehr tief.. Tiefer als 15 Meter.. Und die Bisse, die kamen knüppel hart.. hat ne menge Spaß gemacht.. nu ist und bleibt die beste Zeit!!


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann müssten wir uns ja gesehen haben. Denke das du auch auf dem Loch warst.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild von deinem Boot einstellen, die Leute sind ja immer so vermummt die erkennt man ja garnicht.

Das ist ist mein Schinken


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



> Die Fische standen aber sehr sehr tief.. Tiefer als 15 Meter..



Ja, ist ein schönes angeln, auch wenn die Fische halb tot und mit dicken Backen nach oben kommen. Haben die wenigstens geschmeckt?


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Gunni77 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ein schönes angeln, auch wenn die Fische halb tot und mit dicken Backen nach oben kommen. Haben die wenigstens geschmeckt?




Gunni wieso glaubst du das die Fische halb Tot sind oder das Zanderzone 20 Zander mitnimmt zum Essen. 

Glaubst du das die Fische alle Sterben wenn sie aus Tiefen größer als 15 metern kommen??


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heiko... Lass gut sein!! Wer keine Ahnung hat:
Einfach mal die Klappe halten!! Schaut Dir mal den aktuellen Thread an:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=142659

Da wollen es auch einige nicht verstehen!!

hab keine Ahnung wie man hier Bilder einstellt! Gib mir mal deine mail Adresse über PN, dann schick ich Dir mal ein Foto.. Das Boot gehört aber nicht mir, sondern meinem Cousin.. ist ein grünes Quicksilver!

Ja, waren im Loch.. Wart ihr woanders??



PS: Schickes Böööötchen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Wacken-Conny schrieb:


> also als vernünftigen fransenköder würde ich den octotail von rozemeijer bezeichnen ...ich selber fische die dinger vertikal von spundwänden und am drop shot rig ...sind echt der bringer ...gerade die farbe pink scheinen unsere zander zu mögen
> 
> PS:ich glaub die sind schwul ...aber PSSSSST!


 
Der Köder ist gut, aber die Weichmacher eine Katastrophe #q
Greifen sofort den Bleikopf und den Stinger an.. Ergibt dann so eine schönes weisse schleimiege Schicht.. Wenn, dann erst beim angeln aufziehen und direkt danach wieder runter..
Sonst kannste den Köder direkt in die Tonne kloppen!!


----------



## Heiko112 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn ich das dann mal hochrechne dürften am Wochenende auf einen See dann knapp 900 Zander gestorben sein.#q#q#q


Tjja natürlich weiss ich worauf Gunni hinaus wollte, hatte auch ein wenig Lust zu diskutieren aber Zanderzone hat recht 

er ist nur einer von vielen und ich fühle mich jetzt doch nicht mehr berufen diese Jungs zu bekehren #h


----------



## Gunni77 (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

na, dann ist ja alles klar. Schön wenn da bei euch nichts passiert, vielleicht habt ihr den Trick mit dem Druckausgleich ja zufriednestellend gelöst. Ich wäre da für Hinweise dankbar, denn dann könnte ich endlich auch hemmungslos in den Löchern rumangeln, einfacher ist es da allemal. |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

in ne druckkabine, nach dem fang.. das ist am besten!

Einfacher ist es?? das haben schon viele gesagt!!


----------



## wilhelm (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*15 Meter sind 1,5 Bar zum Druckausgleich!!!*
*Ihr  Experten.*


----------



## HHMarkus (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glaubst du das die Fische alle Sterben wenn sie aus Tiefen größer als 15 metern kommen??


Wen man sie hochdrillt wie bekloppt; aus Angst den Fisch verlieren zu können, ja dann gehen die schon hops. Wir waren im Januar am Haringsvliet und Volkerag. Die Fische standen tief und meinem ersten Zander drückte es auch alles aus dem Maul. Das war mir eine Lehre und ich drillte langsamer.
Da man pro Angler nur 3 Fische entnehmen durfte setzten wir über 50 Fische zurück. Der größte Zander hatte 94cm|supergri.
Das WE werde ich nie vergessen. kontrolliert wurde wir auch jeden Tag und das sehr gründlich.|uhoh:


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann haben se Euch wohl die Angeln und Papiere weggenommen, wenn ihr 3 entnommen habt! In Holland dürfen pro Mann nur 2 entnommen werden!

Man kann es nie verhindern, dass mal der Magensack rauskommt, das habe ich auch schon bei Zandern gebabt, die ich auf 8 Metern gefangen habe..

Aber Haringvliet ist schon das beste Zandergewässer, dass ich kenne!!


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Faktenlage ist für mich eigentlich klar. Ich habe, obwohl ich keine Ahnung habe, schon bei acht Metern Zander gehabt, die fertig waren, ab zehn Metern steigt die Ausfallquote deutlichst an. Die Symptome werden üblicherweise als Trommelsucht bezeichnet, richtiger wäre Gasblasenkrankheit. Das ist mit der Taucherkrankheit bei Menschen vergleichbar und ähnlich tödlich. 

Sie entsteht wenn der Gasdruck des Fischblutes höher ist als der des umgebenden Wassers und die Zeit zum Druckausgleich nicht ausreicht. Die Ursache für die Entstehung der Gasblasen im Blut liegt in der Entspannung der im Wasser gelösten Gase beim Übertritt von Wasser aus einem unter Druck stehendem Abschnitt (tief) in Bereiche mit geringeren Druckverhältnissen (flach). 

Mir ist klar das es einigen nicht ins Weltbild passt, aber jeder der sagt bei ihm würden die Fische das alles überleben der lügt schlicht und ergreifend. Fische, bei denen man die Symptome schon sieht sind fertig, das erkennt man spätestens beim ausnehmen. Die Gasblasen im Blut kann man sehen, es wirkt schaumig.

Dazu kommt bei den Barschartigen noch die geschlossene Schwimmblase, die sich ausdehnt und reißen sowie die inneren Organe beschädigen kann. Das sieht man an den dicken Augen, einem aufgeblähtem Körper und anderen Dingen, ganz einfach. Hier mal ein schöner Link dazu. Einfach unter Berichte auswählen, da sieht es jemand ähnlich wie ich und eine kleine, unwissende Minderheit.

Ich habe das Gefühl, das die Probleme insbesondere im Winter auftreten, wenn der Stoffwechsel der Fische stark verlangsamt ist. Im wärmeren Wasser bekommt man seltener Probleme, die Fische sind "fitter" und können ihren Gashaushalt scheinbar besser regulieren. Langsames drillen mag bei Grenzfällen helfen, aber erstens hat keiner Lust, eine Viertelstunde an einem Zander rumzudrillen und zweitens hilft es meiner Erfahrung nach auch nicht unbedingt.

 Ein ziemlich prominenter Profiangler, der unter anderem sehr erfolgreich an den einschlägigen Wettangeln teilnimmt, hat mal zu einem mir bekannten Angler gesagt, sinngemäßes Zitat: "Klar gehen die Fische kaputt und man müsste sie eigentlich mitnehmen. Ich setze sie trotzdem zurück, denn wenn einer sieht wie ich Fische mitnehme, bin ich erledigt". Ich erinnere mich da vage an den Bericht eines Tauchers, der in den Maasplassen unterwegs war und von zahlreichen toten Zandern am Grund berichtete, aber das muss ich noch mal suchen.

Ich bin sehr für C&R und praktiziere es auch sehr kompromisslos. Aber wenn Fische wirklich hinüber sind sollte man auch konsequent sein. Natürlich ist es so, das die Zander im Winter sehr tief stehen und in der Folge würde das bedeuten, dass man von vielen Baggerseen die Finger lassen müsste. Am meisten nerven mich die so genannten "über-die-Kante-Rutscher", Leute die bei jeder Gelegenheit betonen das sie nicht tiefer als zehn Meter angeln und die dann bei drei über den Löchern hängen wenn mal wieder nichts beißt. Es gibt in diesem bereich genung Profilneurotiker, die um jeden Preis Fische fangen wollen, da kann man einfach nichts gegen machen. 

Noch ein Punkt zum nachdenken: Der Rückgang der Zander in den Maasplassen in Limburg hat nur einen Grund. Es sind nicht mehr Pottangler als früher unterwegs und die Kormorane gibt es auch schon lange. Der Boom der Vertikalangelei fällt mancherorts mit einem deutlichen Rückgang der Bestände zusammen. Zander können sich vermehren wie nie Karnickel, deswegen sind überall große Mengen kleiner Zander unterwegs, aber große Fische...nunja, ich kann ja einfach nicht angeln, das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



> Man kann es nie verhindern, dass mal der Magensack rauskommt, das habe ich auch schon bei Zandern gebabt, die ich auf 8 Metern gefangen habe..



Es geht doch...genau das meine ich. Was denkst du, wie viele Fische die Gasblasenkrankheit hatten, ohne das es schon zum Endstadium mit rausgedrückter Schwimmblase samt Magensack gekommen ist? Und was machst du dann? Zurücksetzen um das Limit nicht zu überschreiten? Ich würde sagen...erwischt.



> Wer keine Ahnung hat:
> Einfach mal die Klappe halten!!



Gut, das stimmt natürlich. Dann lass mal hören, du bist doch Profi....



> Glaubst du das die Fische alle Sterben wenn sie aus Tiefen größer als 15 metern kommen??



Vielleicht nicht alle aber viele. Bedründung oben.



> Wenn ich das dann mal hochrechne dürften am Wochenende auf einen See dann knapp 900 Zander gestorben sein.#q#q#q



Irgendwie ein unschöner Gedanke, nicht wahr? ...stell dir mal vor, die Mortalität wäre nur ein Drittel oder meinethalben auch ein Viertel... dann könnte es passieren, das in einer Region die Zandersbestände in wenigen Jahren stark zurückgehen. Passiert ja zum Glück nicht, deswegen habe ich ja unrecht.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gunni!!! Was willst Du uns hier nu erzählen?? Denkst Du, was Du uns erzählst ist alles neu für uns??
Dann mach nen neuen Thread auf und diskutiere da mit irgendwelchen Experten drüber, aber Spam diesen Thread hier nicht mit Deinem Müll voll!!!!

Es geht hier nicht um Trommelsucht, Gasbildung etc. es geht hier um VERTIKALANGELN!!
Haste nu verstanden, oder??
Ich kann es echt ncith mehr hören!!!!


----------



## PetriHelix (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei uns läuft es seit ein paar Wochen wieder recht ordentlich was die Fänge angeht. Und man fängt in den Seen auch auf 8-10m seine Fische!

Zum Trommelsuchtproblem haben wir damals mal einen Bericht geschrieben klick


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So - und ab hier wieder in freundlichem Umgangston |wavey:

Es ist schon komisch, dass es nur in einigen Bereichen des AB nicht ohne Gezanke geht.
Ihr seid doch erwachsen genug, auch andere Meinungen gelten zu lassen und sachlich zu argumentieren.
Oder klappt das nicht ?


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie war das mit dem bellen noch gleich? Ich habe eigentlich nichts anderes erwartet, aber es ist doch schön, zu sehen, wie sich Vorurteile bestätigen. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, wieso du dich so aufregst, wenn du eh schon alles weißt und ich keine Ahnung habe? Unbequeme Dinge einfach ignorieren wäre mein Tipp, wenn du keinen Bock drauf hast, ganz einfach. Wenn du mit dir im reinen bist ist doch alles gut, ich kann deine emotionale Reaktion nicht ganz nachvollziehen. 

Ich hatte ja keine Ahnung, das hier einige Leute so empfindlich sind, aber jetzt, wo du so viele Ausrufezeichen gemacht hast verstehe ich tatsächlich langsam, was Sache ist.

Apropos Vertikalangeln, um mal zum Thema zurückzukehren: Ich bin am Wochenende auch unterwegs, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. Man darf gespannt bleiben, der Wetterbericht sagt ja zumindest kaum Wind an. Schön, schön...


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hoppla...zu spät.

@ goeddoek Sollte ich zu unfreundlich gewesen sein, tut es mir leid.

@ PetriHelix Richtig...und den Bericht meinte ich. Danke! Aber irgendwie hat das was von Don Quijote und seinen Windmühlen, also quasi Zeitverschwendung, auch wenn ich mich wieder habe hinreißen lassen.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also, die Zeit is nu sehr gut.. Wolen am WE wahrscheinlich noch mal bei der NKS mitmachen.. Wetteraussichten sind Top, nur leider sehr sehr kalt, aber da gegen kann man ja was machen.. Und nu bitte nicht mehr über irgendwelche anderen Dinge diskutieren, wurden schon 1000 mal durch gekaut.. Und wir wissen auch alle denke ich mal beischeid..

Danke!!!


----------



## Luiz (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

schöner post gunni! Ich frage mich nur wie man mit 27 jahren so eine einseitige denkweise haben kann, einige sind da schon weiter. Soll keine beleidigung sein, sondern eine feststellung . Ich versteh hier auch nicht warum ständig stress im hollandboard herrscht.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe keine einseitige Denkweise! Aber was will man ändern?? Das ist halt beim Vertikalangeln so. Ich kanns nu mal nicht ändern.. ich tue wenigstens das Beste dafür, dass die Jungs durchkommen! wenn es halt nicht so ist, dann kann ich es auch nicht ändern. Aber ich muss mir hier nicht von irgendwelchen Leuten sagen lassen, die noch nie vertikal geangelt haben, was richtig und was falsch ist.. und da hat ja wohl bitte jeder verständnis für.. ich kann dir sagen warum stress herscht.. es ist neid und nichts anderes!! und nu ist es auch wirklich gut gewesen..

danke..


----------



## wilhelm (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich habe keine einseitige Denkweise! Aber was will man ändern?? Das ist halt beim Vertikalangeln so. Ich kanns nu mal nicht ändern..
> 
> 
> Das ist ja wohl nicht dein ernst??????
> ...


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> zanderzone schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe keine einseitige Denkweise! Aber was will man ändern?? Das ist halt beim Vertikalangeln so. Ich kanns nu mal nicht ändern..
> ...


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und nochmal ein wenig ÖL ins Feuer.

Ich habe mit dem Auto ein Anfahrtsweg von über einer Stunde, Slippen und mit dem Boot zum Hot Spot nochmal 25 Min.

das ganze auch zurück, da sind wir dann bei knapp über 2 Stunden.

Ich angle dann also 15 Minuten schlage 2 Zander ab und fahre dann wieder nach Hause oder was. Ich habe doch keine Pfeile im Kopf.

Angle ich dann unter 10 Meter werde ich keinen Zander mehr fangen den ganzen Tag lang. Vielleicht ein Barsch oder zwei aber das war es dann auch.

Und KEINER von euch angelt dann auf unter 10 Meter wenn 15 Boote 20 Meter neben euch einen Zander nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser holen.

Und jeder der noch nicht in dieser Versuchung bzw diesen Genuss kam, der soll sich mal aus solch einer Diskusion raushalten


----------



## kaipiranja (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die Fische beissen z. Z. sehr gut.. war vorletztes WE noch mal los und hatten in die *20 *Zander.. Aber sehr viele nicht bekommen.. Die Fische standen aber sehr sehr tief.. Tiefer als 15 Meter.. Und die Bisse, die kamen knüppel hart.. hat ne menge Spaß gemacht.. nu ist und bleibt die beste Zeit!!


 

...evtl. solltest du deine Denkweise generell nochmal überdenken, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr in der Anglerprüfung so gelernt habt und wieviele Fische ihr mit nach Hause nehmen könnt - bei uns sind es max 5! ...dann fährt man halt nach Hause und fängt nicht noch 15 (egal ob released).



> Aber was will man ändern?? Das ist halt beim Vertikalangeln so. Ich kanns nu mal nicht ändern..


 
Was du hier an den Tag legst ist Gleichgültigkeit und Respektlosigkeit der Kreatur gegenüber.



> ...es ist neid und nichts anderes!!


 
...bestätigt deine Denkweise zum Thema Angeln, sind hier auf einen Wettkampf oder wie, ist es dir Wichtig mehr zu fangen als andere!?

KAI


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also nochmal:

- Öl wird hier gar nicht ins Feuer gekippt

- wer sich hier an der Diskussion beteiligen darf, entscheidet nicht der Einzelne, sondern die AB-Regeln ( die dürft ihr Euch gerne nochmal zu Gemüte führen ) und der ( von mir eigentlich von erwachsenen Leuten erwartete ) gute Umgangston.

Allns kloor ?


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...evtl. solltest du deine Denkweise generell nochmal überdenken, ich weiß ja nicht was ihr in der Anglerprüfung so gelernt habt und wieviele Fische ihr mit nach Hause nehmen könnt - bei uns sind es max 5! ...dann fährt man halt nach Hause und fängt nicht noch 15 (egal ob released).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Zu1) denkst du ich nehme 20 Zander mit nach hause? da wo heiko angelt, angel ich auch.. er hat die formel ja gerade mal aufgestellt.. meistens nehme ich keinen mit und die gehen alle wieder über board. in holland daft man 2 entnehmen.

zu2) Es ist so, dass man mit dieser Angelmethode halt sehr viel fängt. Und 2 Zander habe ich oft an einigen Tagen nach 10 min. soll ich dann einpacken und wieder ne Std. nach hause fahren.. mit slippen biste dann bei 1,5 std.. 
einmal überlegen bitte.. unmöglich..

zu3) Es ist Neid!! Du angelst doch auch vertikal!!! Warum denn?? es ist doch, so wie es hier dargestellt wird ein "verbrechen"! Dann musst du ganz schnell damit aufhören und dich an deinen Kanal setzten.. fängt man auch nciht so viel!

Ich bedanke mich in der allerschärfsten Form!!!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und nochmal ein wenig ÖL ins Feuer.
> 
> Ich habe mit dem Auto ein Anfahrtsweg von über einer Stunde, Slippen und mit dem Boot zum Hot Spot nochmal 25 Min.
> 
> ...


 
und dem ist nicht hinzu zu fügen!!#6


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> 
> - Öl wird hier gar nicht ins Feuer gekippt
> 
> ...




Natürlich dürfen sich ALLE an diesem Thread beteiligen, das wird nicht in Frage gestellt. 

Das ging in die Richtung derer die sich hier hinstellen und Sachen und handlungen anprangern von den Sie selbst keine Ahnung haben.

Der ganze Thread besteht wiedermal nur aus BEHAUPTUNGEN, VORWÜRFEN, UNGESUNDES HALBWISSEN und nicht einmal eine Frage wie oder was da so an einem Angeltag abgeht.

Wie schon geschrieben hier dürfen sich alle äußern und ich darf alle Ignorieren die hier Sachen posten die absoluter Blödsinn sind.


----------



## Debilofant (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nun ja, ich war zwar auch noch nicht auf holländischen Gewässern in solchen Wassertiefen angeln, aber zu aussichtslos verfestigter Ignoranz/ungezügeltem Egoismus und gleichwohl denkbaren Abhilfemöglichkeiten fällt mir sogar in meiner Eigenschaft als Nicht-Mod etwas ein.

Das Problem dürfte vor allem ein gewässerspezifisches mit einer jahreszeitlich gefärbten Note sein, weil Winterstandplätze in Gewässern von (ich sag jetzt mal so eine Tiefe, ab der mitunter eben bereits die fragliche Todeszone beginnt) ab 8 Metern...

Nun gibt es Angler, die sind mit ausreichend Verantwortsbewusstsein und der Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion gesegnet, was einen konsequenten VERZICHT der Beanglung solcher Wassertiefen bzw. ein Ausweichen auf andere Gewässer/Fischarten bis hin zum Einmotten der Angelgerätschaften über den Winter zum Ergebnis hat, Punkt!

Hinreichend nachlesbar gibt es aber auch solche Angler, deren Einstellung nach das eigene Angelerfolgserlebnis mit der allergrößten Selbstverständlichkeit über allem an allererster Stelle zu stehen hat und somit auch wichtiger ist als das ernsthaft anzuzweifelnde Schicksal der unter solchen Bedingungen aus solchen Wassertiefen an die Oberfläche beförderten Winterfische, also der Verantwortung für die Kreatur. 

Für genau solche Leute, denen allein die begründete Besorgnis, dass es ein nennenswerter Teil der Fische im Ergenbnis nicht oder eben nur 1-2 Tage überleben wird, noch nicht Argument genug ist, besser daheim zu bleiben, sind dann einzig und allein Vorschriften und Verbote das geeignete und in Deutschland bereits vielfach bewährte Mittel, um die sich nicht einstellende Besinnung dann eben abzunötigen...

Das Dumme an solchen Verboten ist zumeist aber, dass sie noch weiter reichen und radikaler sind als der Sache nach erforderlich...

Wie mir scheint, für besagte Gewässer/Angelzeit/Fischart/Bootsnutzung womöglich alles nur noch eine Frage der Zeit...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Heiko 112

Und woher beziehst Du die Kenntnis, dass "die Anderen" davon keine Ahnung haben ? Ich finde, das ist eine Unterstellung - oder kennst Du jeden Einzelnen hier ?

Ich finde es unhöflich, die Meinung anderer als "Blödsinn" abzutun. Selbst wenn man das Gegenteil zu einem Argument beweisen kann.
Wortwahl ist auch eine Sache, die man üben kann 


Vollkommen richtig - die "ignore-Funktion" ist eine, zu oft übersehene und zu selten genutzte Sache, um hier Ruhe einkehren zu lassen.


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@goeddoek

Sowas bezieht auf aussagen wie " Die Spucken ihre Schwimmblase aus" und ahnlichen wie z.b. auch im Thread "KIEMENGRIFF IN FRAGE GESTELLT".

Aber hier zeigt sich mir leider doch zu stark der Unterschied zwischen der "DEUTSCHEN- " und der "Niederländischen-" Haltung zu dieser Problematik.

Ich denke ich kann sehr gut für meine Art der Angelei einstehen. Auch wenn ich hier mit meinen Postings das Bild erzeugt habe um jeden Preis (und auf Kosten der Fische) die Fische zu drillen und halbtot wieder ins Wasser zu werfen.

Dem ist nicht so.
Und andere Leute an den Pranger stellen statt mal nachfragen was Sache ist, ist  nunmal leichter.

Und wenn jedes Wort hier auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird wie z.B.
"Kennst du jeden USER hier im einzelnen" dann spare ich mir hier jeden weiteren Post!

Denn ich denke es dürfte auch dir klar sein das ich nicht jeden USER kenne und auch nicht über den einzelnen Wissensstand derer Informiert bin.

Und in einem Thread wo so kleinlig gelesen wird, werde ich mich zu solch ein Thema nicht mehr äussern.


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Doch, doch, ich weiß was da so an einem Angeltag abgeht, dass ist ja das Problem. Mir war so, als hätte hier jemand erklärt:



> hatten in die 20 Zander.. Aber sehr viele nicht bekommen.. Die Fische standen aber sehr sehr tief.. Tiefer als 15 Meter..



Und das, liebe Freunde der gepflegten Abendunterhaltung, ist meiner Meinung, die ich auch begründen kann, nach, nicht in Ordnung. Kein Generalverdacht oder Pauschalurteil ala "alle außer mir haben keine Ahnung" sondern ein konkreter Fall, der aber wohl kein Einzelfall ist, ebenfalls aus eigener Beobachtung bekannt.

Natürlich ist die Versuchung da, wenn man die Fische auf dem Echo sieht und die Musik wieder bei 17 Metern spielt. Aber, und da habe ich sicherlich auch Recht, beinhaltet die Möglichkeit, eine besonders effektive Angelmethode einsetzen zu können auch eine größere Verantwortung. Klar kann man an einem guten Tag an einem guten Gewässer wirklich viel fangen, aber genau deswegen gilt es auch, sich selbst zu hinterfragen. Der Kollege, der hier 20 Fische in 20 Metern Tiefe fängt tut das nicht und genau das darf man auch ruhig einmal sagen. Wenn du ehrlich bist weißt du, das es so ist. 

Die Anfahrt ist kein Argument, denn es gibt ja auch flachere Gewässer. Ich werde morgen 500 Kilometer pro Richtung fahren um drei Tage zu angeln. Sollten die Zander nur so tief zu fangen sein werde ich gepflegt schneidern, aber ich glaube nicht daran. Da fängt dann nämlich können an, sich einfach über das tiefste Hafenbecken setzen kann jeder. Ich weiß, das es dort Bisse gibt, relativ einfach sogar, DAS haben wir schon herausgefunden.  Ich verzichte trotzdem und genau das unterscheidet mich vom 15-Meter-Mann. Wir haben auch schon herausgefunden, was mit Zandern aus großen Tiefen passiert, ich gebe das zu und habe etwas daraus gelernt. Ich bleibe dabei, wer die Problematik schönredet oder abstreitet, lügt sich in die Tasche.

@Debilofant

Moin und danke, schön zusammengefasst. Die Sache mit der Verboten wird kommen, wenn es zu spät ist. Solche Überlegungen wie ein Angelverbot für Seen, die tiefer als 10 Meter sind, gab es in NL. Das wurde geknickt, die Lobby und die Abhängigkeit der Hafenbetreiber sind da nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## kaipiranja (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



> zu3) Es ist Neid!! Du angelst doch auch vertikal!!! Warum denn?? es ist doch, so wie es hier dargestellt wird ein "verbrechen"! Dann musst du ganz schnell damit aufhören und dich an deinen Kanal setzten.. fängt man auch nciht so viel!



Nein, es ist kein Neid, ich habe schon an einer anderen Stelle geschrieben das ich Spaß am Angel habe und ich halte mich auch an die Regeln, nutze kein Echolot und keinen Fischfinder. Wenn ich mal auf 5 Zander kommen sollte, pack ich mein Zeugs und fahre nach Hause ich muß mich nicht damit brüsten das ich Massen gefangen habe - ich fange fürn Pot!

Ich muss aber fairerweise dazu sagen das ich keine Anfahrt oder sonstige Schwierigkeiten habe aufs Wasser zu kommen.

KAI


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Heiko 112

Schade, dass Du nicht Stellung nehmen möchtest!

Leider machst Du exakt das, was Du anderen ankreidest. Anstatt sachlich zu argumentieren ( das ist nicht allein auf Dich bezogen ) wird hier die "verbale Keule" geschwungen.

Komischerweise herrscht dieser unfreundliche Ton nur im NL-Forum #c

Die Postings der meisten Boardies zeigen doch, das es auch anders geht :m 


Und das hier "Denn ich denke es dürfte auch dir klar sein ...." halt ich zu deinen Gunsten mal für 'ne stilistische Entgleisung


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tut mir leid wenn meine Postings einseitig und Stumpf rüber kommen. Und es tut mir auch leid das jeder der sagt "Ja ich angle bis 15" meter gleich als Tierquäler, Mensch ohne achtung vor der Kreatur, Massenhafter Winterfischmörder, unverbesserlicher Tiefseeangler und dergleichen abgestempelt wird.

Respekt habe ich vor aussagen wie z.B. GUNNI77
der 1000 km fährt um dann im zu flachen Strecken zu angeln.
Ja ich gebe zu das würde mir PAUSCHAL nicht passieren.

Wenn ich unter 10 nichts fange teste ich halt die 12 meter an.
Geht es gut und die Tagesform der Zander lässt es zu wird die 12 Meter beangelt.
Ich brauche denke ich mal nichts zu der Art und Weise sagen wie man die TIEFSEEFISCHE zu drillen hat. 

Das mit der größeren Verantwortung wird mir hier ja gerade abgesprochen obwohl noch nicht wirklich viel dazu gesagt wurde.

Es ging um 15 Meter und gleich um knapp 900 tote Fische am Wochenende. Die Zahl ist nicht übertrieben wenn man dann mal rechnet das 

Pro Wochenendtag im Schnitt 20 Zander gefangen wurden pro person.

Der befischungsdruck ist enorm, 20 Boote meist mit 2 angler besetzt + im Schnitt mehr als 10 Bellys auf einem See der gerade mal 300 Meter durchmesser hat pro Tag am Wochenende. Die Jungs in der Woche und Uferangler nicht mitgerechnet. 

Man kann ja recht leicht errechnen wieviele Zander da am Tag nach oben kommen. Und das geht schon über Jahre so in den Gewässern in denen wir angeln. Und die gleichbleibenden Fänge zeugen davon das man so ein Gewässer also mit C&R erhalten kann.

Das spricht nicht für den jeweiligen Zander der dann doch nicht überlebt. Wie schon geschrieben hängt es von den äusseren bedingungen ab die man meistens einschätzen kann. Aber auch von Faktoren die man erst merkt, wenn der Fisch an der Oberfläche ist.

Die 10 Metergrenze halte ich für eine Grenze die so gewählt wurde weil es schön "glatt" ist.

Wie die so oft zitierte 1000 € grenze für den neuen LCD-Fernseher. (Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Media Markt)|bigeyes

Habe vorletzes Wochenende auf Schlagmarke 12 Meter ca 15 Zander gefangen KEINER der Zander hatte anzeichen der Trommelsucht.

Die gefürchteten 15 Meter wurden garnicht erst angetestet.

Die Zander die letztes Wochenende den Druckausgleich nicht geschafft haben, waren die Möwen zuständig. 


Und jetzt vermute ich mal, und lasse mich in diesen Punkt auch gerne belehren

Ein großteil der Zander die mit dem Druckausgleich nicht zurechtkommen, kommen nach ca 5 Minuten wieder an die Oberfläche. Selber schon erlebt bei den Fischen die auch die 10 und 11 meter nicht verkraftet haben. 

Wenn die Zander dann zu klein sind, werden die Jungs von den Kormoranen und Möwen gefuttert und wenn sie ordentliches Maß haben, gehen sie mit. 


Ein Zander am vergangenes Wochenende von über 70 cm hatte einen kleinen 20 cm Zander ausgespuckt der vielleicht auch mit dem Druckausgleich nicht klar kam und auf dem Grund lag, oder der ü70 hat geraubt.

So haben auch die toten Zander zumindest noch eine kleine Funktion.<--- Soll keine ausrede sein. #h

Ich denke wenn man das im verantwortlichen Maße macht ist es möglich über 90 % der Zander wieder so zu releasen das sie noch einmal davon kommen.

Dazu gehört auch nicht um jeden Preis die 15 Meter zu beangeln nur um sagen zu können das man 25 Stück gefangen hat. Die fange ich im Sommer in den Buhnen auch.
Zanderzone und ich beangeln die gleichen Gewässer und ich denke mal das auch er niedriger Fischen würde wenn die meisten Zander ihn mit glubschaugen ansehen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

N'abend...

Wen ich den ganzen Mist der hier geschrieben wurde aufs Meerforellenangeln übertragen würde und mich dabei verhalten würde wie die Jungs die hier 20 Zander aus der Tiefe holen, wäre ich wohl der "Geächtete" 

Die Kunst beim Angeln liegt auch in der Selbstbeschränkung.

Vielleicht sollten einige hier wirklich mal in nen Coffeeshop gehen und beruhigende Kräuter zu sich nehmen 

Ich glaube auch nicht, daß Angler dafür da sind Möwen und Kormoranfutter bereitzustellen.

Debilofant hat da schon ganz recht, wenn er sagt:



> Nun gibt es Angler, die sind mit ausreichend Verantwortsbewusstsein und der Fähigkeit zur Selbstreflexion gesegnet, was einen konsequenten VERZICHT der Beanglung solcher Wassertiefen bzw. ein Ausweichen auf andere Gewässer/Fischarten bis hin zum Einmotten der Angelgerätschaften über den Winter zum Ergebnis hat, Punkt!


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

steffen was machst du hier...?????raus aus diesem trööt mensch der ist ausschließlich für die vertikal profis hast du nicht gelesen in kiemengriff in frage gestellt solche leute wie du und ich die sich mit der sache nicht auskennen und nicht jedes wochenende 30zander pro tag fangen haben hier nix zu melden.......:vik::vik::vik::vik:



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> N'abend...
> 
> Wen ich den ganzen Mist der hier geschrieben wurde aufs Meerforellenangeln übertragen würde und mich dabei verhalten würde wie die Jungs die hier 20 Zander aus der Tiefe holen, wäre ich wohl der "Geächtete"
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> N'abend...
> 
> Wen ich den ganzen Mist der hier geschrieben wurde aufs Meerforellenangeln übertragen würde und mich dabei verhalten würde wie die Jungs die hier 20 Zander aus der Tiefe holen, wäre ich wohl der "Geächtete"
> 
> ...




tzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> steffen was machst du hier...?????raus aus diesem trööt mensch der ist ausschließlich für die vertikal profis hast du nicht gelesen in kiemengriff in frage gestellt solche leute wie du und ich die sich mit der sache nicht auskennen und nicht jedes wochenende 30zander pro tag fangen haben hier nix zu melden.......:vik::vik::vik::vik:






tzzzzzzz
tzzzzzzz


----------



## goeddoek (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderlui 

Ich hatte es hier schon mal geschrieben.




goeddoek schrieb:


> Also nochmal:
> 
> - Öl wird hier gar nicht ins Feuer gekippt
> 
> ...




Nun ist hier endlich wieder Ruhe eingekehrt und kommst mit "kleinen Spitzen" daher ?

Das lass mal lieber   Wenn ihr irgendwas miteinander zu klären habt, macht das per PN #h


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nein, ich schreibe nicht was ich denke..... nein, nein, nein...
> 
> Wenn Du so ein Post in einem Mefo- oder Karpfen- Trööt verzapft hättest, würde man Dich für das Mövenfutter und der Gleichen zig-mal verbal Kielholen.....





Man man man und ich schreibe noch extra dahinter das es keine ausrede sein soll.

Das sollte nur verdeutlichen das die meisten Zander NACH OBEN kommen wenn sie es nicht verkraften und dann kann man Kormoran und Möwe beim futtern zusehen.

Und wegen solche antworten werde ich zu diesen Thema nichts mehr schreiben auch wenn ich das oben wirklich etwas wage formuliert habe.


Ich schreibe einfach kommendes Wochenende hier wie immer rein 
WIE GUT ICH DOCH ANGELN KANN
WIEVIELE ZANDER ICH DOCH GEFANGEN HABE


und dann könnt ihr anhand eurer 
gefange Zander * mal die TIEFE in Meter = die Todesrate in Prozent ausrechnen ihr EXPERTEN


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

JA
wenn ich ein Eisvogel sehe der sich ein kleines Rotauge im Sturzflug aus einem See holt finde ich es niedlich, interessant und sehenswert und würde es am Liebsten fotografieren.

Wenn der Vogel jetzt größer ist, schwarz, und als FISCHVERNICHTUNGSMASCHINE angesehen wird dann ist es immer noch interessant zu sehen. JAAAAAA.


----------



## Gunni77 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Eigentlich ging es garnicht um dich, aber du wirfst dich hier so in die Bresche...



> Respekt habe ich vor aussagen wie z.B. GUNNI77
> der 1000 km fährt um dann im zu flachen Strecken zu angeln.


Was heißt zu flach? Ich bin eigentlich ziemlich sicher, da nicht zu schneidern. Am besten einfach flache Gewässer suchen, da können die Fische nicht auf 15 Meter runter, zumindest nicht ohne Schaufel. Ich muss auch nicht 20 Fische fangen, zumindest nicht im Winter. Wenn ich nen Massenfang brauche, hole ich mir den eben im Sommer ab, kein Problem. Lieber weniger fangen als mit nem miesen Bauchgefühl unterwegs sein...

Nur noch mal so zur Sache:



> Habe vorletzes Wochenende auf Schlagmarke 12 Meter ca 15 Zander gefangen KEINER der Zander hatte anzeichen der Trommelsucht.


Die Gasbläschenkrankheit sieht man äußerlich nicht unbedingt und sie kann auftreten, lange bevor die anderen Anzeichen auftreten. Dann allerdings ist es lange zu spät. Sprich: Ich Zander gefangen, Fisch äußerlich in Ordnung. Fisch wirkt lahm und taucht nicht ab, ergo abgeschlagen. Ergebnis: Schaumiges Blut...



> Ein Großteil der Zander die mit dem Druckausgleich nicht zurechtkommen, kommen nach ca 5 Minuten wieder an die Oberfläche.


Frag mal einen Teich- oder Aquarienbesitzer, wie viele sterbende Fische einfach zum Grund sinken und welcher Teil oben schwimmt. Nicht oben schwimmen = nicht tot funktioniert so nicht. Ab davon werden sicherlich einige Fische erst nach Stunden und Tagen eingehen.



> Die fange ich im Sommer in den Buhnen auch.


Ja, genau.



> Ich schreibe einfach kommendes Wochenende hier wie immer rein
> WIE GUT ICH DOCH ANGELN KANN
> WIEVIELE ZANDER ICH DOCH GEFANGEN HABE


Man muss Prioritäten setzen, ganz klar.


----------



## PetriHelix (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Das sollte nur verdeutlichen das die meisten Zander NACH OBEN kommen wenn sie es nicht verkraften und dann kann man Kormoran und Möwe beim futtern zusehen.



Nein das tun sie leider in den meisten Fällen nicht. Die Tiere sinken zum Boden und gehen dort nach ein paar Stunden ein. Es gab dazu schon Versuche von bekannten Anglern in NL. 

Hier ist aber meiner Meinung nach der falsche Platz um soetwas zu diskutieren. Genau diese Themen kommen jedes Jahr im Winter in den Foren hervor und es gibt genau durch diese Themen immer wieder Ärger.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Isiasch, Luc Coppens, Henk Rozemeijer und wie sie alle heissen sind alle Verbrecher!
Ich werde es genau so handeln wie Heiko! Werd mich zu dem Thema auch nicht mehr äußern.
Manch kann ich hier einfach nicht verstehen. Aber die Götter in grün und ner Angel in der Hand wissen natürlich über alles bescheid.

@Heiko: Wir sind einfach dumm, unwissend und naiv. Deswegen können wir auch gar nicht mitreden!


----------



## PetriHelix (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Isiasch, Luc Coppens, Henk Rozemeijer und wie sie alle heissen sind alle Verbrecher!



Damit wäre ich vorsichtig, nicht das jemand von den Jungs mal hier rein guckt. Und ich denke das kann man so auch nicht stehen lassen.

Die Jungs leben vom Angeln...


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das war natürlich PURE Ironie!!!! Wollte damit ausdrücken, dass diese Jungs genau die gleiche Angelei wie ich ausüben, und es ja so verwerflich ist, dieses Vertikalangeln..
Das wollte ich damit sagen! Also nichts als ironie..


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> ... und Ihr seid die Allwissenden vorm Herrn - wer's glaubt wird seelig!!
> 
> Kommt mal runter von eurem imaginären Thron und nehmt die rosa Brille ab.....


 
Hab doch gesagt, wir sind dumm, unwissend und naiv..

Dies mal keine ironie ;-)


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ob die Jungs Verbrecher sind sei mal dahingestellt aber ich verstehe was Zanderzone meint.

Jeder von euch kann mal auf die Seite des Veranstalters gehen der die Niederländische Zandermeisterschaft ausrichtet.

Dort klickt ihr mal auf die Gewässer und schon wisst ihr in welchen Tiefen die Profis angeln. 

Die Strecken sind vorgegeben.

Dann schaut mal in das Ranking und ihr werdet so machen Namenhaften angler darunter finden.


Wenn also in euren Augen jeder ein "Verbrecher" ist der in diesen Tiefen angelt dann sind die Leute auch "Verbrecher".

Das war jetzt aber wirklich mein letztes Posting zu dem Thema.

Den Thread werde ich trotzdem leserisch weiterverfolgen und mir meine Gedanken dazu machen.


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt, wir sind dumm, unwissend und naiv..
> 
> Dies mal keine ironie ;-)



Einspruch, Eure Inkonsequenz: ...gewissenlos, ignorant und bockig trifft es wohl eher... 

Nochmal, oder vielleicht etwas anders angesetzt:

Es ist nicht die Vertikalangelei im Allgemeinen, die Dir hier die äußerst zweifelhafte Aufmerksamkeit beschert, sondern es sind die je nach Bedingungen unstreitig kritischen Wassertiefen, die Du dafür ansteuerst.

Wie kannst Du es mit Deinem Gewissen, sofern dieses angestrengt wird, vereinbaren, dass ein Zander beim Zurücksetzen sinnlos um die Ecke gebracht wird? Gehören solche Kollateralschäden für Dich etwa zur sportlichen Ausübung der Vertikalangelei mit dazu??

Bin mal gespannt, ob diesmal statt einer der peinlichen Trotzreaktionen auch mal was Argumentatives oder gar Reflektiertes, was man als Diskussionsbeitrag bezeichnen könnte, von Dir kommt...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## goeddoek (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, ob diesmal statt einer der peinlichen Trotzreaktionen auch mal was Argumentatives oder gar Reflektiertes, was man als Diskussionsbeitrag bezeichnen könnte, von Dir kommt...
> 
> Tschau Debilofant #h



Ich auch. Sollte das hier weiterhin nur bei Stänkerei und diesem Kindergartenstreit ( er hat aber angefangen, aber er hat gesagt ) bleiben, ist das Ding hier ruckzuck zu.

Ich hab Besseres zu tun, als mir dieses - mittlerweile peinliches - Geheule anzuschauen und alle naselang drauf hinzuwiesen, einen gewissen Umgangston zu wahren.

So und das war jetzt definitive mein letztes Posting in diesem Thread - wie meine nächste Handlung aussieht sollte jetzt bekannt sein.


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Einspruch, Eure Inkonsequenz: ...gewissenlos, ignorant und bockig trifft es wohl eher...
> 
> Nochmal, oder vielleicht etwas anders angesetzt:
> 
> ...


 
Was die Jungs dort machen, haben sie sicherlich von den Einheimischen gelernt.
Die angeln schon seit vielen Jahren so und fangen jedes Jahr diese hohen Stückzahlen. 
Wenn die Mortalitätsrate wirklich so hoch ist, warum sind die Fangstatistiken weiterhin stabil? Die Fische müssten doch irgendwann mal alle totgeangelt sein, oder?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was mich interessieren würde:
Worin liegt der Reiz begründet, 25, 50 oder noch mehr Zander am Tag fangen zu wollen?

Es sage nun niemand, es ginge hier um "Spaß". Spaß, ins Kino zu gehen, Spaß beim Stadionbesuch - meinetwegen. Aber Spaß, einen Zander nach dem anderen im Minutentakt nach oben zu befördern? Hört nicht spätestens nach dem 5. Zander der Spaß auf und beginnt da nicht zwangsläufig die Arbeit?

Diese Frage hat übrigens auch Zanderlui im Kiemengriff Thread gestellt und mehrmals wiederholt. Eine Antwort kam allerdings keine - bis auf die Vermutung, es würde sich um reinen Neid handeln. 
#d


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das ist es dennert! ich  bzw. heiko fahren schon jahrelang an diesen besagten see.. ist ein nebensee der ijssel. am wochenende bei gutem wetter sind dort im schnitt 10 boote.. und im schnitt werden dort pro boot 20 zander gefangen( wenn nicht noch mehr.. aber wir nehmen mal 20 an).. der see ist 500x300 meter breit.. sagen wir mal an einem "normalen" tag kommen dort 200 fische aus dem wasser. und 30% schaffen es nicht durchzukommen.. das wären von 200 fisch: 60fische, die jeden tag verändern würden.. 60 Fische.. in 6 Monaten um nur die wochenenden zu zählen, wären es 24 wochenenden.. bei 24 wochenenden, die ja bekanntlich 2 Tage haben wären es 48 Tage.. 48x60sind 2880 Zander, die über eine Wintersaison jedes Jahr verenden würden.. ich mache es nur seit 4 Jahren, das wären dann 11520 Zander.. Nach eurer rechnung und ich habe nur mit 30% gerechnet..
in jedem jahr, sind die fangstatistiken gleich.. ich habe noch keinen angler gesprochen der gesagt hat: in den letzten zwei-drei jahren ist es hier sehr sehr mau geworden..
ganz im gegenteil, die leute fahren dort hin, weil es dort mit c&r funktioniert. in deutschland wäre das bei dem angeldruck nicht möglich.. 

also kann die rechnung mit 30% nicht aufgehen, denn sonst würden dort keine zander mehr drin sitzen.. also was wahres muss ja an meiner these dran sein..

ich hoffe ich konnte nu einige mal ein bissel umstimmen, denn in holland funktioniert das spiel.. wer es nicht glauben mag, der soll sich das doch einfach mal anschauen..

Nen NETTEN Gruß
zanderzone


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde:
> Worin liegt der Reiz begründet, 25, 50 oder noch mehr Zander am Tag fangen zu wollen?
> 
> Es sage nun niemand, es ginge hier um "Spaß". Spaß, ins Kino zu gehen, Spaß beim Stadionbesuch - meinetwegen. Aber Spaß, einen Zander nach dem anderen im Minutentakt nach oben zu befördern? Hört nicht spätestens nach dem 5. Zander der Spaß auf und beginnt da nicht zwangsläufig die Arbeit?
> ...


 
du sprichst  mir aus der seele-gut das du es geschrieben hast ich kann den umgangston bei  solchen sachen nicht immer so wahren


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde:
> Worin liegt der Reiz begründet, 25, 50 oder noch mehr Zander am Tag fangen zu wollen?
> 
> Es sage nun niemand, es ginge hier um "Spaß". Spaß, ins Kino zu gehen, Spaß beim Stadionbesuch - meinetwegen. Aber Spaß, einen Zander nach dem anderen im Minutentakt nach oben zu befördern? Hört nicht spätestens nach dem 5. Zander der Spaß auf und beginnt da nicht zwangsläufig die Arbeit?
> ...


 
Auch diese frage werde ich dir nun vernünftig beantworten..
Erst mal ist es ein riesen aufwand, so ein angeltag! eine std. hinfahrt, mit slippen bis zum see ne halbe std..
1,5 std. weg!!

dann hat man gute 8 std. die du auf dem see verktikal angeln kannst.. 2 fische darf man entnehmen, die habe ich in der regel nach ca. ner halben std. dann soll ich wieder zurück? halbe std. bis das boot auf dem trailer ist und ne gute std. nach haus.. das würde niemand machen!!

es artet nie in arbeit aus.. du sitzt auf deinme gepolsterten stühlchen, hast ne 1,8 vertikalrute in der hand und wartest jede sek. ab, wann endlich der hammerarte biss direkt unter dir in die rute pfeffert. und du bist immer auf spannung, da es ja auch jede sek. so weit sein kann.. es wird also auch nie langweilig!! es ist und bleibt einfach die geilste angelmethode..

nicht zu vergleichen mit uferangeln!
und wer es noch nicht gemacht hat, der kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen.. ist wie ne sucht.. kann man auch nicht mehr mit aufhören!!

das ist der reiz!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Auch diese frage werde ich dir nun vernünftig beantworten..
> Erst mal ist es ein riesen aufwand, so ein angeltag! eine std. hinfahrt, mit slippen bis zum see ne halbe std..
> 1,5 std. weg!!
> 
> ...


 

also quälst du unnötig die fische weil es sich ja nicht lohnt nur zwei zu fangen zum mitnehmen???aha.........


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also quälst du unnötig die fische weil es sich ja nicht lohnt nur zwei zu fangen zum mitnehmen???aha.........


 
wer quält die denn?? was machen den weissfischangler und karpfenangler? die schmeissen auch alle wieder rein.. 

davon mal abgesehen, was machen hochseefischer die die lengs aus 200 metern nach ober pumpen?? ihr wart doch auch schon hochseeangeln.. könnt ihr das mit eurem gewissen vereinbaren? 

man muss mal ein bissel von dem moralaposteltum wegkommen..

denn ihr macht bestimmt auch nciht alle richtig.. und wie du an meiner rechnung erkennen kannst, können gar nciht so viele zander drauf gehen..


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> also quälst du unnötig die fische weil es sich ja nicht lohnt nur zwei zu fangen zum mitnehmen???aha.........


 

Dann geh du mit beispiel vorran und hör auf zu Angeln,weil du sagst er quält fische,was machst du dann beim Angeln???
Streichelst du sie und gibst Kussy?Oder haust du ihn nen Haken durchs Maul und drillst sie?
lg


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja die bei mir gedrillt wurden und ein haken im maul hatten kommen aber auch in den pott.....

so und nun los angriff auf den kochtopfangler


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> das ist es dennert! ich  bzw. heiko fahren schon jahrelang an diesen besagten see.. ist ein nebensee der ijssel. am wochenende bei gutem wetter sind dort im schnitt 10 boote.. und im schnitt werden dort pro boot 20 zander gefangen( wenn nicht noch mehr.. aber wir nehmen mal 20 an).. der see ist 500x300 meter breit.. sagen wir mal an einem "normalen" tag kommen dort 200 fische aus dem wasser. und 30% schaffen es nicht durchzukommen.. das wären von 200 fisch: 60fische, die jeden tag verändern würden.. 60 Fische.. in 6 Monaten um nur die wochenenden zu zählen, wären es 24 wochenenden.. bei 24 wochenenden, die ja bekanntlich 2 Tage haben wären es 48 Tage.. 48x60sind 2880 Zander, die über eine Wintersaison jedes Jahr verenden würden.. ich mache es nur seit 4 Jahren, das wären dann 11520 Zander.. Nach eurer rechnung und ich habe nur mit 30% gerechnet..
> in jedem jahr, sind die fangstatistiken gleich.. ich habe noch keinen angler gesprochen der gesagt hat: in den letzten zwei-drei jahren ist es hier sehr sehr mau geworden..
> ganz im gegenteil, die leute fahren dort hin, weil es dort mit c&r funktioniert. in deutschland wäre das bei dem angeldruck nicht möglich..
> 
> ...



Na geht doch, womit ich zunächst mal den Ton und das Auftippen von Argumenten meine.

Zur überschlägigen Rechnung - abgesehen davon, dass hoffentlich auch ein paar Boote in weniger kritischen Wassertiefen fangen (und releasen), geht es mir da auch weniger darum, ob dadurch der gesamte Bestand platt geangelt bzw. releast wird, sondern in erster Linie natürlich um jeden einzelnen Fisch, der ins Ungewisse entlassen wird.

Dass die Fangzahlen als solche scheinbar konstant bleiben, heißt für mich noch nicht, dass letztlich auch alle bzw. die allerallermeisten (der aus großen Tiefen) releasten Zander überleben.

Mal davon ausgehend, dass es sich offensichtlich um ein sehr produktives Zandergewässer handelt, sollte der Bestand - solange er nicht in kürzester Zeit massivst geschädigt wurde - sich dem Potenzial des Gewässers entsprechend auch bis zur entsprechenden (gewässerspezifischen/gewässerverträglichen) Zandergesamtmasse wieder regenerieren können, jedenfalls, und das scheint mir hier ein klares Indiz zu sein, bis zu halbstarken/handlichen Stückgrößen, die ihr ja im Regelfall ganz überwiegend als Beute habt. 

Wenn ich denn aber in diesem Thread (ich hoffe ich erinnere mich jetzt korrekt) gelesen habe, dass es verwunderlich war/ist, dass ihr zwar viele, dafür aber ganz überwiegend Einheitsgröße fangt, dafür aber nur selten bzw. immer seltener Altfische dabei habt, obwohl das Gewässer ja so riesig nicht ist, dann ist doch die Frage, weshalb dann die Alterspyramide sich so entwickelt hat? Müßten nicht all jene Zander, die ihr und andere seit Jahren weitestgehend releast, irgendwann auch mal größer werden und dann auch mal öfter gefangen werden??

Für mich sieht es jedenfalls so aus, dass eben ein guter Teil der releasten Fische dann eben nicht durchkommt (sonst müssten auch öfter ältere Fische dabei sein) und die stabilen Fangzahlen sich aus reproduziertem Nachwuchs zusammensetzen, der es ohne gefangen zu werden halt im Regelfall (nur) bis zu einer bestimmten Größe schafft, sich im Winter in großen Tiefen an den Köder vorbeizumogeln.

So betrachtet, liegt in den erwähnten stabilen Fangzahlen kein Beweis dafür, dass alle Fische nach wie vor putzmunter weiterschwimmen. 

Und, nach meinem Dafürhalten ist jeder Einzelfisch, der nicht durchkommt, schon einer zu viel, um es nicht besser sein zu lassen bzw. wie nachstehend eingeräumt, kaum noch sein lassen zu können - bedenklich:



			
				zanderzone schrieb:
			
		

> und wer es noch nicht gemacht hat, der kann es auch nicht nachvollziehen.. ist wie ne sucht.. kann man auch nicht mehr mit aufhören!!


Tschau Debiolfant #h


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das mit den altfischen, da muss ich dir recht geben!
meiner meinung liegt es daran, das in der woche viele"schwarze" schafe auf den seen unterwegs sind. dort kommt viel in den sack.. und das ist genau das problem, was wir vertikalangler schon oft diskutiert haben.. die kleinen gehen wieder rein und die großen kommen in den sack! und in holland darf man natürlich auch die berufsfischer nicht vergessen..


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ja die bei mir gedrillt wurden und ein haken im maul hatten kommen aber auch in den pott.....
> 
> so und nun los angriff auf den kochtopfangler


 

Und der fisch der dir abreißt,ausschlitzt etc.was mit diesen fischen,kannst du das vereinbaren mit deinem Gewissen?
Und geschonte und untermäßige?Du hast sie gedrillt und gequält und must sie laut Gesetz zurück setzen.
Jetzt erklär mir warum diese fische zurück dürfen und massige nicht?Weil ne hand voll Papenheimer vor 20Jahren meinten sie könnten damit das Angeln mehr oder weniger in eine grauzone rücken und damit auf dauer die eigenen reihen zersplittern lassen,wenn man ein paar Gesetze ändert wird Angeln auf dauer schon untergehn.
Und ob du jeden fisch in Topf haust oder nicht ist mir sowas von latteee das glaubst du gar nicht.
Aber nochmal ich steh dazu,ein Angler der sagt Angeln ist Qual für die fische hat sein Hobby verfehlt und sollte mit Reiten anfangen,das ist schonender und besser mit dem Gewissen zu vereinbaren,oder Vögel in Käfigen züchten,oder fische in ein Glaskasten einsperren,und sich Afrikanische Maulbrüter aus Wildfängen beim Händler kaufen alles schöne Hobbys die auch besseres ansehn in Deutschland haben als ein Angler der fische quält oder ein Jäger der aus Spaß tötet das sind die schlimmsten in Deutschland lebenden Menschen.
Und das nächste mal wenn du ein fisch fängst solltest du ihn besser töten egal ob geschont oder untermaß,damit du ihn nicht unnütz gequält hast und er sich nicht weiter quälen muß,berufen tust du dich dann auf dem Tierschutzgesetz niemand darf ein Tier ohne.......Schmerzen...etc.Da haste dann gute Karten mit weil du ja nach Tierschutzgesetz handelst.Aber das Gesetz ist schon nicht leicht zu verstehn.
lg


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ja die bei mir gedrillt wurden und ein haken im maul hatten kommen aber auch in den pott.....
> 
> so und nun los angriff auf den kochtopfangler


 
kein kommentar und guten hunger!

PS: die meisten.. den rest quälst du und das unnötig ;-)


----------



## minden (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...eigentlich wollte ich mal garnix sagen,..mach ich auch nicht wirklich,...denn ich finde mich so ziemlich in Gunni wieder,...und kann mich fast allem anschließen was er schreibt.

Auch wenn in NL viele Leute auf 15-20m uns Co fischen, heißt es nicht das ich es auch machen muss/kann/darf/sollte.

Zum Thema Aufwand...naja ich fahre auch ab und an mehr als 500km ONE WAY um Zander zu fangen, würde aber wenn ich so weit fahren würde, und die Zander nur auf 20m stehen, nicht dort fischen. In dem Falle würde ich sagen "shit druff,...dann such ich halt Hechte oder Fische die auch flacher stehn", wenn ich dann nur einen Fisch fange, dann ist das halt ne ganz besonderer 1000km Fisch,...

Desweiteren,...auch schonmal beschrieben, falls Fische nicht wieder hoch kommen heißt es nicht das sie überleben. Viele liegen am Grund oder sterben vielleicht nach 2 Tagen erst ab...auch wenn sie dann 2 tage länger leben können ist das wahrscheinlich für die Fische dennoch kein 6er im Lotto

Soll ja jeder halten wie er mag,...aber find sowas keinen feinen Zug und würde mir dann in der Zeit wünschen, das man die Zander einfach Zander sein läßt, wenn sie sich halt nur in der Tiefsee aufhalten...


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gründler schrieb:


> Und der fisch der dir abreißt,ausschlitzt etc.was mit diesen fischen,kannst du das vereinbaren mit deinem Gewissen?
> Und geschonte und untermäßige?Du hast sie gedrillt und gequält und must sie laut Gesetz zurück setzen.
> Jetzt erklär mir warum diese fische zurück dürfen und mässige nicht?Weil ne hand voll Papenheimer vor 20Jahren meinten sie könnten damit das Angeln mehr oder weniger in eine grauzone rücken und damit auf dauer die eigenen reihen zersplittern lassen,wenn man ein paar Gesetze ändert wird Angeln auf dauer schon untergehn.
> Und ob du jeden fisch in Topf haust oder nicht ist mir sowas von latteee das glaubst du gar nicht.
> ...


 

seht ihr und das ist es da wird man wieder doof angemacht weil man nach dem gesetz handelt und maßige fische zum verzehr entnimmt......wenn sie nach dem gesetz untermaßig schon zeit oder was dann kommen sie zurück-da ich aber in schonzeit die fische nicht beangel kommt es relativ selten vor.......

somit quäle ich sie nicht da ich sie nicht aus dem wasser hole mich nicht mit ihnen hin stelle fotografiere oder sie raus hole anschaue und dann aus spaß wieder schwimmenlasse und das vorallem nicht mit so vielen ....denn bei mir sterben höchstens soviele fische an einem tag wie ich entnehmen darf......

und was ist das für ein grund mit dem ausschlitzen?????bei euch schlitzen keine aus???


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> ...eigentlich wollte ich mal garnix sagen,..mach ich auch nicht wirklich,...denn ich finde mich so ziemlich in Gunni wieder,...und kann mich fast allem anschließen was er schreibt.
> 
> Auch wenn in NL viele Leute auf 15-20m uns Co fischen, heißt es nicht das ich es auch machen muss/kann/darf/sollte.
> 
> ...


 

er hats verstanden worum es geht...nämlich nicht auf deuwel komm raus fische fangen wollen....


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ minden: Es fischt auch keiner auf 20 meter! unser see ist nich mal 20 meter tief..
ab 15 ist schluss! nu sagen viel, aber bei 12, ne bei 10 sollte schluss sein.. 
wann es brenzlich wird ist nicht bewiesen.. nur wie immer diese c&r geschichte schlecht geredet wird, kann ich nicht gut heissen, genau so wenig wie die kochtopfgeschichte schlecht geredet wird.. soll jeder so handeln wie er es mit sich vereinbaren kann..
wie schon mal geschrieben: ändern kann man es eh nicht..


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @ minden: Es fischt auch keiner auf 20 meter! unser see ist nich mal 20 meter tief..
> ab 15 ist schluss! nu sagen viel, aber bei 12, ne bei 10 sollte schluss sein..
> wann es brenzlich wird ist nicht bewiesen.. nur wie immer diese c&r geschichte schlecht geredet wird, kann ich nicht gut heissen, genau so wenig wie die kochtopfgeschichte schlecht geredet wird.. soll jeder so handeln wie er es mit sich vereinbaren kann..
> wie schon mal geschrieben: ändern kann man es eh nicht..


 
nur dürft ihr euch auch icht besser darstellen als jemand der für seinen kochtopf angelt wenn der 2 entnimmt und ihr 50fang und davon vielleicht 5oder mehr sterben und darum gehts  hier....


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> denn bei mir sterben höchstens soviele fische an einem tag wie ich entnehmen darf......
> quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> Für mich sieht es jedenfalls so aus, dass eben ein guter Teil der releasten Fische dann eben nicht durchkommt (sonst müssten auch öfter ältere Fische dabei sein) und die stabilen Fangzahlen sich aus reproduziertem Nachwuchs zusammensetzen, der es ohne gefangen zu werden halt im Regelfall (nur) bis zu einer bestimmten Größe schafft, sich im Winter in großen Tiefen an den Köder vorbeizumogeln.
> 
> Tschau Debiolfant #h



Oder es liegt an dem Berufsfischer der dort Pacht drauf hat und mit Netz den Fischen nachstellt. Und zum Zeiten liegt es daran das nicht jeder Zander released wird sondern sehr viele Deutsche, Niederländer, Polen und wi sie nicht alle herkommen jeden Tag 2 GROße also 60+ absschlagen.

Und das legal. Das man alle Fische released ist für mich selbstverständlich und das ich spaß am, angeln habe auch.

Noch mehr spaß habe ich daran wenn ich ein Fisch im Drill habe, und deswegen lieber 15 Zander fange als 3.

ES IST UND BLEIBT AUCH BEI DER STÜCKZAHL JENSEITS DER 10 FISCHE SPAß dabei.


Jetzt wird hier sogar die Stückzahl angeprangert also darf ich auch keine 15 Fische aus 5 Metern Tiefe fangen.

Und da ICH zum angeln fahre um auch Fische zu fangen und selbst das Hobby an sich hier in frage gestellt wird war das jetzt aber echt mein letzter Beitrag zu den Thema.

Denn eins sind wir doch alle ANGLER.
Die einen bessere und die anderen schlechtere.

MORALISCH gesehen natürlich.


Achja einen 94er  einen 90 und ein haufen 70er konnte ich dort übrigens auch dieses Jahr schon fangen.
nur soviel dazu wieviel ist denn jetzt ein großer teil von viel


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> was machen hochseefischer die die lengs aus 200 metern nach ober pumpen?? ihr wart doch auch schon hochseeangeln.. könnt ihr das mit eurem gewissen vereinbaren?


Diese Fische verwandeln sich eigentlich immer binnen kürzester Zeit in schmackhaftes Filet, kein Hochseeangler würde auf die Idee kommen einen Leng der aus 200m Tiefe hochkommt zurückzusetzen...





zanderzone schrieb:


> meiner meinung liegt es daran, das in der woche viele"schwarze" schafe auf den seen unterwegs sind. dort kommt viel in den sack.. und das ist genau das problem, was wir vertikalangler schon oft diskutiert haben.. die kleinen gehen wieder rein und die großen kommen in den sack! und in holland darf man natürlich auch die berufsfischer nicht vergessen..


So einfach legt man sich eine für sich passende Theorie fest, phänomenal 

Hauptsache die "heiligen" Vertikalangler haben keinerlei Einfluß darauf.



Ich versuche es ja zu verstehen, gelingt mir bloß nicht...

Ich weiß auch nicht warum man immer wieder betont ein Vertikalangler zu sein... ich für meinen Teil bin Angler, ob ich nun vertikal oder schräg von oben fische, ob ich am Ufer sitze und nem Wurm ins Wasser halte oder an der Küste meinen Blinker immer wieder gen Horizont hämmere um dann doch nix zu fangen  

Es ist ja schön, wenn euch diese Art der Angelei gefällt aber manchmal bringt man sich selbst um die Vielfältigkeit die die Angelei zu bieten hat.

Bricht man sich nen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn man die Fische einfach mal in der "gefährlichen Zeit" in Ruhe läßt, sich anderen Methoden widmet?


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zanderlui schrieb:
> 
> 
> > denn bei mir sterben höchstens soviele fische an einem tag wie ich entnehmen darf......
> ...


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> er hats verstanden worum es geht...nämlich nicht auf deuwel komm raus fische fangen wollen....


 
ne, aber wenn die fische nicht tief stehen, dann fängt minden auch seine ... stück.. 
so ist es halt beim vertikalangeln.. da hört man nciht bei 2 fischen auf..


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> seht ihr und das ist es da wird man wieder doof angemacht weil man nach dem gesetz handelt und maßige fische zum verzehr entnimmt......wenn sie nach dem gesetz untermaßig schon zeit oder was dann kommen sie zurück-da ich aber in schonzeit die fische nicht beangel kommt es relativ selten vor.......
> 
> somit quäle ich sie nicht da ich sie nicht aus dem wasser hole mich nicht mit ihnen hin stelle fotografiere oder sie raus hole anschaue und dann aus spaß wieder schwimmenlasse und das vorallem nicht mit so vielen ....denn bei mir sterben höchstens soviele fische an einem tag wie ich entnehmen darf......
> 
> und was ist das für ein grund mit dem ausschlitzen?????bei euch schlitzen keine aus???


 
Klar schlitzen bei uns auch welche aus,aber ich sage auch net es quält.Und wenn zehn man sagen spring vom Haus kannste das machen ich nicht,es gibt aber leute die sehn diese Gesetze als völligen Blödsinn was es auch ist.Fisch ist fisch ob groß oder klein,und wenn wir es richtig nehmen dürfte es nur ein Gesetz geben,nicht 2 zwiespaltige.
Und ich mache dich nicht dumm an,ich zähle dir auf was es für tolle Gesetze gibt,und was du oder andere machen ist mir egal.Aber als Angler was von qual zu erzählen sollte nochmal überdacht werden(futter für die andere Seite). 
lg


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderlui: Nen untermaßigen mitnehmen?? da machst du dich doch strafbar und handelst nicht nach dem Gesetz! so was machst du?? meine güte..kannst du da noch wohl ruhig schlafen? ;-)

Und ein steht auch fest, was heiko und ich auch schon geschrieben haben:
Es macht einfach SPAß! wer auch schlimm wenn nciht..

um noch mal auf die hochseeangelei zurück zu kommen:
ja, es werden filiets raus gemacht, aber was ist das für eine qual aus 200 metern nach oben gepumpt zu werden und nicht wie hier beschrieben: 15!
leid fügt man einem fisch immer zu egall ob es ein rotauge oder ein hecht ist..
denn jeder fisch wird plötzlich aus seinem element gerissen!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gründler schrieb:


> Klar schlitzen bei uns auch welche aus,aber ich sage auch net es quält.Und wenn zehn man sagen spring vom Haus kannste das machen ich nicht,es gibt aber leute die sehn diese Gesetze als völligen Blödsinn was es auch ist.Fisch ist fisch ob groß oder klein,und wenn wir es richtig nehmen dürfte es nur ein Gesetz geben,nicht 2 zwiespaltige.
> Und ich mache dich nicht dumm an,ich zähle dir auf was es für tolle Gesetze gibt,und was du oder andere machen ist mir egal.Aber als Angler was von qual zu erzählen sollte nochmal überdacht werden(futter für die andere Seite).
> lg


 

es scheinen hier echt die ,,vertikaler" zu sein die mit 18jahren in der vierten klasse aufgegeben haben....oider wie muss ich das verstehen das ihr hier post immer so hindreht wie ihr sie grade braucht??????

wie hat es hier einer schön in seinem avatar zu stehen: diskutiere nie mit einem dummen denn um ihn gewachsen zu sein musst du auf sein niveau runter und dort schlägt er dich dann mit seiner erfahrung......

von daher ihr wollt es nicht kapieren und habt keine guten gründe fische zu angeln bis zum umfallen um diese dann wieder reinzu werfen.....und da ihr die nicht habt müsst ihr die ganzen gegenargumente so hinbiegen das es euch passt oder die andere seite-kochtopfangler- als schlimmer da zu stellen als ihr seit.....denn macht mal ich lasse mich nämlich jetzt nicht auf das dummen niveau runter-denn erfahrungen haben einige hier ja genug um mich dann dort zu schlagen was sie ja auch schon im kiemengriff trööt geübt haben....

wenn du das gesetz kennen würdest zz das wüsstes du das du auch einen untermaßigen mitnehmen musst wenn er dem tode geweiht ist und nicht mal mehr das schwimmen lassen mit haken im maul ihm helfen würde!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#hDoch hier!!!!! ich hab ein argument:

Spass!!!


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> #hDoch hier!!!!! ich hab ein argument:
> 
> Spass!!!


 
siehst du beim lesen scheiterts schon ich hatte geschrieben gründe!!!!das ist die mehrzahl als sind deine gründe jetzt spasse ja   :q:q:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> um noch mal auf die hochseeangelei zurück zu kommen:
> ja, es werden filiets raus gemacht, aber was ist das für eine qual aus 200 metern nach oben gepumpt zu werden und nicht wie hier beschrieben: 15!
> leid fügt man einem fisch immer zu egall ob es ein rotauge oder ein hecht ist..
> denn jeder fisch wird plötzlich aus seinem element gerissen!



Natürlich ist das nicht schön für den Fisch aber darum gehts und ging es doch eigentlich gar nicht |kopfkrat
Angeln ist für den Fisch nie schön, wäre es das, bräuchten wir diese Diskussion ja nicht zu führen 

Es geht EINZIG darum, was mit dem Kerl nach dem zurücksetzen passiert...

Ich gönne euch ja euren Spaß, nur muß man diesen wirklich um jeden Preis haben?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@all...konstruktiv haben zu diesem aktuellen Thema in diesem Tread nur Minden und gunni77 etwas geschrieben...warum kann man sich selber auch nicht mal eingestehen vll. im Rausch der Bisse zu vergessen was mit dem Zander nach dem Releasen passiert! Kenne das nur zu Genüge beim Dorschangeln in Norwegen, 15 kg sind erreicht, und trotzdem wird weitergeangelt...man hat ja Urlaub...und von den dann releasten Fischen schafft es auch nicht jeder...Sturzflug die Möwen kommen...

Klar ist das Mist, es aber konsequent drauf anzulegen ist mehr als fraglich!


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> #hDoch hier!!!!! ich hab ein argument:
> 
> Spass!!!




Wenn das das Einzige ist und Deiner Meinung nach reicht, dann bist Du ein recht armseliger Angler der den Fischen gegenüber meiner Meinung nach nicht den nötigen Respekt entgegen bringt, den man als aufrechter und verantwortungsvoller Angler haben sollte. Vielleicht sollte man das einfach als Angel Ethik bezeichnen!


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> es scheinen hier echt die ,,vertikaler" zu sein die mit 18jahren in der vierten klasse aufgegeben haben....oider wie muss ich das verstehen das ihr hier post immer so hindreht wie ihr sie grade braucht??????
> 
> wie hat es hier einer schön in seinem avatar zu stehen: diskutiere nie mit einem dummen denn um ihn gewachsen zu sein musst du auf sein niveau runter und dort schlägt er dich dann mit seiner erfahrung......
> 
> ...


 
Ich kenne etliche Satzungen wo steht tot oder lebendig zurück,das mitnehmen geschonter untermaß etc. ist verboten.
Und ich bin kein Vertikaler,obwohl ich ein eigenes Boot habe und auch ab und zu Räuber fange,ich bin Stipper fange im Jahr etliche Tonnen fisch und freue mich darüber das die fische in anderen Gewässern weiter schwimmen.
Zb. beim letzten Cup wurden 1,8Tonnen fisch gefangen und umgesetzt in ein Kormoran geschädigtes Gewässer,4,8kg sind eingegangen 4,8kg von 1,8 Tonnen,nach Hältern in Setzis und zusätzlichen Transport+umsetzten aber laut einiger sterben ja so viele dadurch.Mir gehts hier nicht um Topf C&R etc.sondern um sätze wie du quälst also fische.
Und ein Angler der von qual redet sollte besser mit Reiten anfangen,das ist schonender für Pferd und fische.
lg


----------



## Zanderlui (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich kenne etliche Satzungen wo steht tot oder lebendig zurück,das mitnehmen geschonter untermaß etc. ist verboten.
> Und ich bin kein Vertikaler,obwohl ich ein eigenes Boot habe und auch ab und zu Räuber fange,ich bin Stipper fange im Jahr etliche Tonnen fisch und freue mich darüber das die fische in anderen Gewässern weiter schwimmen.
> Zb. beim letzten Cup wurden 1,8Tonnen fisch gefangen und umgesetzt in ein Kormoran geschädigtes Gewässer,4,8kg sind eingegangen 4,8kg von 1,8 Tonnen,nach Hältern in Setzis und zusätzlichen Transport+umsetzten aber laut einiger sterben ja so viele dadurch.Mir gehts hier nicht um Topf C&R etc.sondern um sätze wie du quälst also fische.
> Und ein Angler der von qual redet sollte besser mit Reiten anfangen,das ist schonender für Pferd und fische.
> lg


 

scheinst ja schon ahnung zu haben wa.....denn gebe mal langsam komplett das angeln auf...


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ähhh... Gründler...

Es geht hier um ZANDER die aus großen Tiefen heraufgeholt werden und nicht um WEIßFISCHE die gefangen und umgesetzt werden.
Das sind völlig andere Voraussetzungen.

Wenn man sich schon verbal die Köppe einschlägt, dann doch wenigstens mit der richtigen Themenkeule


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum angelt ihr denn?? natürlích aus spass, oder weil ihr eure familie ernähren müsst?? nen fisch kannste auch an jeder bude essen!
Also nu mal ehrlich.. es wird ne endlosdiskussion!
Und ich bzw. andere vertikalangler haben hier schon 100 mal geschrieben, wenn die fische an trommelsucht leiden, dann angelt man nicht in dieser tiefe weiter und ab 15 metern ist eh schluss..


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> scheinst ja schon ahnung zu haben wa.....denn gebe mal langsam komplett das angeln auf...


 
Kann man mit 21 J. noch nicht verstehn,es sei dir verziehen.
Und nach 28 Jahren Angel leben und einigen etlichen Jahren Jägerleben schlaf ich noch ganz gut,obwohl ich schon tausende tiere getötet habe,arme kleine Rehe erschossen habe,Zander Hechte etc.Schweine Rinder Hühner Gänse Putten Kaninchen usw.getötet habe,ich bin ein echter Massenmörder.oder wie sagen einige auch quäler.Und solche diskus über Sinn und unsinn,habe ich zu genüge hinter mir,und solange ich das Amt noch ausübe auch noch weiterhin vor mir haben werde,von Aufsehern Politikern Schützer etc.Immer wieder das gleiche alte lied.
lg


----------



## krauthi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das ganze gelaber bringt doch eh nichts
die jenigen die noch nie vertikalangeln gemacht haben können sich garkein urteil darüber erlauben wie es an so einem tag abgeht 

es gibt immer eine Pro und eine Kontra seite und es wird keinem gelingen einen von der anderen seite zu überzeugen das seine ansicht die richtige ist 

also geht lieber ans wasser (oder Reiten) und macht hier nicht so einen endlostread draus


----------



## gründler (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Ähhh... Gründler...
> 
> Es geht hier um ZANDER die aus großen Tiefen heraufgeholt werden und nicht um WEIßFISCHE die gefangen und umgesetzt werden.
> Das sind völlig andere Voraussetzungen.
> ...


 
Lieber Steffen wahr nur als beispiel.
Mir geht es mal wieder um diese gewissen Sätze,mindestens einmal die Woche nen thema darüber.Wenn ich Schützer wäre könnte ich nen Agumentenbuch schreiben gegen Angler nur mit Post aus dem Anglerboard,und das schlimme ist ach ne egal bin raus habe meine meinung zum thema qual gesagt,alles andere will und mag ich net berurteilen wollen.
Fakt ist jeder angelt aus Spaß,und wenn es beißt packt keiner freiwillig ein,nur hier im Board wird vorbildlich eingepackt,am Wasser im Drillrausch ist keiner je gewesen,und nach 2 gefangenen fischen wird aufgehört zu angeln|rolleyes.
lg


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Warum angelt ihr denn?? natürlích aus spass, oder weil ihr eure familie ernähren müsst?? nen fisch kannste auch an jeder bude essen!



Wenn es mir wirklich nur um Spaß gehen würde, dann könnt ich auch tausend andere Hobbys betreiben und ich müsste nicht Angeln gehen. Angeln kann sooooooo viel mehr sein als nur Spaß haben zu wollen :vik: 
Dir brauch ich das aber nicht zu schreiben, ich habe mittlererweile nicht das Gefühl das Du das verstehst.:c
Deswegen belasse ich es dabei.


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|good:





krauthi schrieb:


> das ganze gelaber bringt doch eh nichts
> die jenigen die noch nie vertikalangeln gemacht haben können sich garkein urteil darüber erlauben wie es an so einem tag abgeht
> 
> es gibt immer eine Pro und eine Kontra seite und es wird keinem gelingen einen von der anderen seite zu überzeugen das seine ansicht die richtige ist
> ...


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



DRU schrieb:


> Wenn es mir wirklich nur um Spaß gehen würde, dann könnt ich auch tausend andere Hobbys betreiben und ich müsste nicht Angeln gehen. Angeln kann sooooooo viel mehr sein als nur Spaß haben zu wollen :vik:
> Dir brauch ich das aber nicht zu schreiben, ich habe mittlererweile nicht das Gefühl das Du das verstehst.:c
> Deswegen belasse ich es dabei.


 
Argumente??


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zanderzone:
ich bin nun wirklich keiner, der es zu eng sieht und natürlich angele ich weil es mir Spaß macht, nur muß ich nicht um jeden Preis meinen Spaß haben, ich kann auch Verzicht üben, würde einigen mal ganz unanbhängig von der Angelei sehr zugute kommen.

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist die Tatsache, daß man es unbedingt tun muß, um jeden Preis.

Warum muß man in der kritischen Zeit denn unbedingt vertikal auf Zander fischen? Es gibt dutzende von Methoden. Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit dem "Spaß-Argument". 
Wer sich auf eine kleine Sparte einer großen Angelegenheit versteift bringt sich doch selbst um viele tolle Erlebnisse.


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Argumente??



Naja hmmm,.....

Jetzt ohne Witz, Angeln kann für manch Leute auch echt was philosophisches sein und wenn man sich dann genauer Gedanken über die Lebewesen macht, dann stellt man auch eine gewisse Ethik mit verbundenen Respekt gegenüber den Fischen auf!

Ich glaube aber irgendwie nicht, dass Dir so was auch nur im Geringsten in den Sinn kommt. Und ich habe letztlich auch keine Lust mich mit jedem der da mit mir  an den Samstagen in der Ostkurve des Weserstadions steht Lust über Fußball zu unterhalten,.....


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

warum jetzt? weil es nun die beste zeit ist..
die zander ziehen aus den flüssen ab und parken in den baggerseen.. 
et is nu mal so.. und ich kann sagen: ich hau keinen 90 zander in die pfanne!
is doch auch mal was, oder? kann auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zunächst einmal sollten wir diese künstlichen Gruppeneinteilungen ad acta legen. Die Gruppe der Vertikalangler gegen die Gruppe der Uferangler usw. 
Keiner von uns gerhört irgendeiner elitären Vereinigung an, letztlich sind wir einfach nur Angler.
Und reden wir nicht so viel vom angeblich notwendigen "Geschick", das wir da benötigen. Einen Zander vom Ufer aus zu jiggen ist nicht weiter schwer, ihn vertikal zu beangeln übrigens auch nicht. Voraussetzung für den Erfolg ist lediglich ein guter Bestand und sonst gar nichts. Wir neigen dazu, uns in die eigene "Kunst" zu sehr zu verlieben.

Vielleicht mal meine eigene Einstellung zum Bootsangeln: 
Ich besitze weder GPS noch Echolot. Keines von beiden will ich jemals haben. Ich will meine Fische nicht "berechnen", sondern aufspüren. Dazu benötige ich nicht mehr als eine Lot- oder Schleppangel und ein wenig Beobachtungsgabe. Auch auf diese Weise habe ich meine Gewässer kennengelernt. Treffe ich die heilsbringende Kante mal nicht, habe ich halt Pech gehabt. Meine Fische sind hingegen immer Überraschungen, mal ein Zander, meist ein Hecht, und manchmal gar nichts. Dennoch bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meinen Bootsausflügen. Klar könnten technische Wunderdinge dazu beitragen, das Ergebnis klar zu steigern. Ich will aber mehr das "der alte Mann und das Meer"-Feeling, und das stellt sich ohne Technik einfach eher und unmittelbarer ein. 

Ich möchte damit niemanden überzeugen, aber vielleicht kennen ja einige diese "alte" Art der Bootsangelei und schätzen sie auch heute noch. Und so ganz nebenbei: Wer nicht das Maximum fängt, der trägt ganz automatisch zu Bestandsschutz bei, ob er seine Fische jetzt mitnimmt oder auch nicht.


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal sollten wir diese künstlichen Gruppeneinteilungen ad acta legen. Die Gruppe der Vertikalangler gegen die Gruppe der Uferangler usw.
> Keiner von uns gerhört irgendeiner elitären Vereinigung an, letztlich sind wir einfach nur Angler.
> Und reden wir nicht so viel vom angeblich notwendigen "Geschick", das wir da benötigen. Einen Zander vom Ufer aus zu jiggen ist nicht weiter schwer, ihn vertikal zu beangeln übrigens auch nicht. Voraussetzung für den Erfolg ist lediglich ein guter Bestand und sonst gar nichts. Wir neigen dazu, uns in die eigene "Kunst" zu sehr zu verlieben.
> 
> ...




Sehr Gutes Posting

Den einzigen Punkt in den ich dir persönlich wider sprechen muss ist die Geschichte mit dem alten Mann und das Meer.
Das ist auch reizvoll aber ich persönlich sehe das anders.

Ich freut es die Fische mit LOT und GPS, ordentliches Material, beobachtungsgabe, Konzentration und all dem was dazu gehört zu Überlisten und so GEZIELT wie ebend möglich zu fangen. 

Am liebsten noch mit ansage und dazu noch mit nem selbstgegossenen Gummifisch.

Und das unterscheidet mich jetzt vielleicht von einen kleinen Teil der Bootsangler der auch an ihre Stückzahlen kommt aber die vielleicht nicht ganz so verbissen rangehen.

So sind halt die Unterschiede und das ist auch gut so. Für mich ist nicht entscheiden sagen zu können ich habe 25 Stück gefangen, sondern ich habe das bestmögliche raus gemacht.

Aber das dachte ich damals mit 18 Jahren schon in der 4 Klasse und freute mich über jede "ausreichend" #q#q#q

Und wenn ich heute mit der Gabel jeden Tag durch die Innenstadt laufe und Müll aufsammel freue ich mich auf über jede Dose die ich finde . #q#q#q


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



krauthi schrieb:


> das ganze gelaber bringt doch eh nichts
> die jenigen die noch nie vertikalangeln gemacht haben können sich garkein urteil darüber erlauben wie es an so einem tag abgeht


 
Genauso sieht es aus.
Wir (also meine Kumpel und ich) angeln seit letztem Winter vertikal und jeder von uns findet es hammergeil. 
Wir angeln nicht in Holland, weil`s zu weit ist, haben hier aber auch Gewässer, wo man super fängt. Zwar nicht so die Stückzahlen, aber dafür sind die Durchschnittsgrössen recht ordentlich im Gegensatz zu Holland  
Erst letzte Woche hat ein Kumpel 2 Meterhechte innerhalb von 1h auf Pimpel gefangen, der grösste Zander hatte an diesem Tag immerhin 73cm und alle waren deutlich über 50cm.#6
Was ist man früher am Ufer rumgetrampelt, um solche Fische zu fangen. Gäbe es dafür Kilometergeld, wär ich heute schon Millionär. 

Ich möchte mal die Leute, die sich hier gegen diese Angelei aussprechen sehen, wenn sie mal auf so einem Ausflug mit von der Partie sind. Wenn in den Nachbarbooten permanent die Ruten krumm sind, da wird das eigene Boot mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sicherlich auch "mal" über die Kante rutschen (natürlich versehentlich |rolleyes)

Und dann kommen hier komische Argumente.
Einerseits löst die geringe Grosszanderqote Verwunderung aus und man versucht dies mit der Mortalität beim Vertikalen zu erklären, noch dem Motto - da haben wir ja den Beweis.
Andererseits fällt im selben Beitrag das Stichwort Alterspyramide. #d 

Also erstmal selber probieren, dann urteilen.
Dann weiss man auch, um was geht, hatte mal das Feeling, kann sich Zander, die aus 15m hochgepumt werden anschaun usw.


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja nicht ums Vertikalen an sich, sondern darum, ab einer bestimmten Tiefe das Fische zu vermeiden, bzw sich eben selbst zu beschränken - einige schaffen es andere wollen aber eben nur Spass haben....


 
Wenn Du was fangen willst, musst Du in der Tiefe angeln, wo der Fisch steht. Alles andere ist Humbug.
Wenn ich angeln fahre, weiss ich von vorn herein, dass es für einige Fische kein Schonwaschgang wird.
Sonst könnte man jeden Schönwetterangler verurteilen. Jeder Drill bei 25°C Wassertemperatur im sauerstoffarmen Wasser ist für Zander genauso gefährlich wie das Hochpumpen aus 15m Tiefe!
Martin, ich hoffe, Du angelst niemals nie im Hochsommer


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Doch, nur beißt bei uns im Hochsommer leider kein Zander in den Baggerseen bei 25° Wassertemperatur - da "müssen" wir in den kühleren Fluss ausweichen....
> 
> Ich glaube, wenn wir solche Gewässer "vor der Türe" hätten, würde ich persönlich während dieser Zeit eine "schöpferische Pause" einlegen, aber genau dies wollen ja die Freunde der "Spassgesellschaft", zu der ich Dich ausdrücklich hier NICHT zähle, nicht einsehen.


 
Die Flüsse sind im Sommer meist noch wärmer, da ja meist flacher  Elbwasser z.B. ist im Hochsommer so warm wie Pis..

Ich glaube, die meisten Angler würden diese Zeit schon richtig nutzen (also die mit den endsprechenden Gewässern und nicht zu vergessen - dem nötigen Kleingeld). Wer das nicht tut, um die Fische vor (eventuellen) Schäden zu bewahren - Respekt und Hut ab.
Mir würden da Pfoten so jucken, ich glaub, ich müsste amputieren lassen |supergri


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Martin Obelt: Sehe ich genauso, dass das gebrachte Beispiel mit den 25 Grad mächtig hinkt - bei tatsächlich herrschender Sauerstoffarmut hätte ich als Zander andere Sorgen als wüste Jagd- und Fressorgien zu veranstalten... ...und wenn sie bei solchen Temperaturen beißen, dann an Stellen, die von Sauerstoffarmut weit entfernt sind... 

Ansonsten kann ja jeder mal einen Blick in die Lernunterlagen zur Fischereiprüfung riskieren, wahlweise auch in die Bestimmungen der jeweils einschlägigen Fischereiordnung, um sich der Dimensionen eines winterlichen Treibens über den absolut tiefsten Gewässerstellen, an denen die Fische sich zu konzentrierten Ansammlungen einfinden, etwas bewusster zu werden. Das kommt nämlich zum Problem der Releasbarkeit noch ganz grundsätzlich hinzu.

Beispielhaft mal einen Blick in § 15 Absatz (3) BbgFischO werfen: http://www.angeltreff.org/gesetze/deutschland/brandenburg/bb_ordnung.html

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> @ Martin Obelt: Sehe ich genauso, dass das gebrachte Beispiel mit den 25 Grad mächtig hinkt - bei tatsächlich herrschender Sauerstoffarmut hätte ich als Zander andere Sorgen als wüste Jagd- und Fressorgien zu veranstalten... ...und wenn sie bei solchen Temperaturen beißen, dann an Stellen, die von Sauerstoffarmut weit entfernt sind...


 
...und die muss man dann anschliessend durch die sauerstoffärmeren Stellen  drillen, denn irgendwann musst Du ja an den Fisch herankommen. Ich glaube kaum, dass der Sauerstoffbedarf beim Drill genauso hoch ist wie bei der Jagd, das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.
Bevor man über andere Techniken die Nase rümpft lieber erstmal drüber nachdenken, was man selber falsch macht...


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennert schrieb:


> ...und die muss man dann anschliessend durch die sauerstoffärmeren Stellen  drillen, denn irgendwann musst Du ja an den Fisch herankommen. Ich glaube kaum, dass der Sauerstoffbedarf beim Drill genauso hoch ist wie bei der Jagd, das kann man überhaupt nicht vergleichen.
> Bevor man über andere Techniken die Nase rümpft lieber erstmal drüber nachdenken, was man selber falsch macht...



Man kann auch in den Krümeln suchen...

Wann kapieren die Leute endlich, daß es im Kern der Sache gar nicht ums Vertikalangeln geht?


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Bevor man über andere Techniken die Nase rümpft lieber erstmal drüber nachdenken, was man selber falsch macht...



Mal abgesehen davon, woher Du bitte schön wissen möchtest, wo und wann ich meine Zanderangel bade und wie es dort um den Sauerstoffgehalt (den ich auch noch nie gemessen habe) bestellt ist #c, wäre wohl die nächste Frage, was daran falsch sein soll, einen gefangenen maßigen Zander ggf. waidgerecht zu versorgen? 

Also, bitte nicht vom Thema winterliches Vertikalangeln in holländischen Gewässern von mehr als 10 bzw. 15 Metern mit +/- 20 releasten Zandern ablenken...

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> was daran falsch sein soll, einen gefangenen maßigen Zander ggf. waidgerecht zu versorgen?


 
Da ist nichts falsch dran, wer hat das geschrieben?|supergri
Kann man mit nem Trommelsüchtling auch machen.
Die Kuchenkrümel hat bisher nur eine Seite gesucht, jetzt wo auch andere Methoden mal durchleuchtet werden ist man plötzlich kleinlich...
.


----------



## Steffen23769 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Die Kuchenkrümel hat bisher nur eine Seite gesucht, jetzt wo auch andere Methoden mal durchleuchtet werden ist man plötzlich kleinlich...
> .



Hut ab, vor soviel "Ich lege mir die Worte hin wie es mir paßt..." muß ich leider endgültig kapitulieren und verabschiede mich ins Wochenende, welches im im Kreise meiner lieben Verwandten verbringen werde 

Schönen abend noch und Gruß nach Holland  #h


----------



## Hulk16 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wow das ist ja ganz großes Kino, Angler Vs Angler.
Was ist der Sinn dieser Aburteilung der Vertikalangler?
Es können ja noch mehr Gesetze und Verordnungen geschaffen werden, am besten eins welches das Angeln auf 10 Angeltage im Jahr regelt so das jeder Angler seinen Zander fangen kann.
Sonst besteht das Problem das Angler mit 100 Angeltagen oder mehr nur zum Vergnügen Fische fangen.
Aber was soll es, einfach mal verbal auf die Kollegen drauf hauen, die Kompetenz dieser Kollegen anzweifeln und nicht weiter denken.
Wenn ich die Aussagen lese wie viel Fisch jetzt im Winter beim Vertikalangeln den Druckausgleich nicht schaffen soll und deswegen stirbt, dann frage ich mich wer da wohl angelt und solche Statistiken belegen kann……
Als Angler muß ich oft Entscheidungen im Bezug zu dem Umgang mit dem Fisch treffen und ich denke das ich es für mich Verantworten kann.
Das ist wichtig für den Einklang mit der Natur und der inneren Zufriedenheit.
Nur was ihr macht ist das Übel unter Anglern überhaupt, erfahrenen Anglern diese Kompetenz abzusprechen wie bei kleinen Kindern.
Wirklich ganz großes Kino……..


----------



## Debilofant (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Kann man mit nem Trommelsüchtling auch machen.



...wenn jemand schon sein Handwerk in Tiefen mit Trommelsuchtgefahr betreibt und einen Zander fängt, dann sollte/müßte er meiner Meinung nach sogar so anständig sein, den bei bestimmten Tiefen grundsätzlich zweifelhaft werdenden Überlebenschancen ein kurzes schmerzloses Ende zu bereiten, und zwar unabhängig von bloßen äußerlich erkennbaren Anzeichen, da es eben auch die inneren, nicht sichtbaren Blutturbulenzen schleichend zu richten vermögen. Konsequenterweise wäre dann aber eben auch spätestens beim Erreichen der zulässigen Entnahmemenge Feierabend auf diesen Stellen. Warum sich dann aber nicht anschließend oder eben gleich von Anfang an auf Stellen konzentrieren, an denen in jedem Falle ein bedenkenfreies Releasen möglich und gewährleistet ist, unabhängig von der "Tagesform" in Sachen klarer und nur äußerlich gewürdigter Mitgenommenheit der Fische? 

Es läuft immer wieder auf dieselbe Frage hinaus, was denjenigen denn nun wichtiger ist - Verantwortung gegenüber der Kreatur in jedem Einzelfall oder ihr auf möglichst zahlreiche Erfolge ausgerichtetes Angelerlebnis?

Ihr könnt doch meinetwegen weiterhin Vertikalangeln, halt bitte nur an anderen Stellen, wo der Umgang mit hochgedrillten Zandern entschieden weniger bedenklich für die Fische ist. 

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vertikalangeln ist eine interessante Methode,
Holland ein interessantes Angelland 

...

aber beides hat nichts mit dem Charakter gewisser Angler zu tun. Und dieser ist wahrlich nicht interessant ...


----------



## Hulk16 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Welt ist schon schlecht, der Mensch ist schlecht, die Angler besonders, lebende Tiere wie Wurm u. Maden zum Vergnügen auf einen Haken spießen, kleine Fische zerstückeln und anfüttern um wiederum einen großen Fisch zu quälen, intakte Gewässer mit Anfutter kaputt machen……..
Die Welt ist ja so schlecht…. 
Vertikalangler sind die übelsten, die fangen im Winter 30 Zander an einem Tag wovon 29 danach sterben, habe ich im Internet gelesen.
2010 ist der Zander bestimmt ausgestorben und Schuld sind die Vertikalangler…….
Glückwunsch, das wahre Übel wurde präzise erkannt und rechtzeitig hier an den Pranger gestellt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennert schrieb:


> Wenn Du was fangen willst, musst Du in der Tiefe angeln, wo der Fisch steht. Alles andere ist Humbug.
> Wenn ich angeln fahre, weiss ich von vorn herein, dass es für einige Fische kein Schonwaschgang wird.




Sag mal, was ist das eigentlich für eine Wortwahl?
Es wird für einige Fische kein "Schonwaschgang". 
Aber da müssen die durch, die Zander, denn schließlich kommen nur die Harten in den Garten, oder was?

Kein Schonwaschgang, ich fasse es nicht. Wer so einen geistigen Erguss zum besten gibt, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn einen die nichtangelnde Bevölkerung UND ein großer Teil der Angler hier im Board als absolut grenzwertig einstuft. 

Das ganze krankt nicht an der Methode, Vertikal, horizontal und wegen mir auch noch quadratisch-elliptisch, wen interessiert das eigentlich? Keinen Menschen. 
Nein, um diese selbstbezogene Rücksichtlosigkeit geht es. 
Da muss man halt ins Tiefe, ganz klar...
Man Dennert, damit hast du den Anfang einer ernsthaften Diskussion mit einem einzigen Satz schon wieder verballert. 
Aber diskutieren willst du ja gar nicht, stimmts? Ah so, ich vergaß, du bist ja Vertikalangler und wir sind die ungläubigen und außerdem unfähigen Normalos. 

Schlimm, schlimm so was. Aber glaube mir, extra für dich schaffen sie auch noch ein Gesetz, anders geht es ja nicht auf Dauer.


----------



## Dennert (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Sag mal, was ist das eigentlich für eine Wortwahl?
> Es wird für einige Fische kein "Schonwaschgang".


 
Ok, da geb ich Dir völlig Recht. War sehr schlecht ausgedrückt. Sry für das Wort "Schonwaschgang" - das meine ich ernst. 
Also nochmal:
Wenn ich angeln fahre bin ich mir bewusst, dass es durchaus nicht unmöglich ist, dass ich während des Angelns einen Fisch so stark verletzen könnte, dass dieser eventuell daran verenden könnte. Und ich bin mir auch bewußt, dass das Risiko ab einer gewissen Tiefe evt. grösser sein könnte beim zu schnellen Hochpumpen des Fisches. 

Zu diskutieren gibt es leider eh nix mehr - wie eigentlich immer bei solchen Themen. 
Denn solche Bemerkungen wie 



			
				Kohlmeise schrieb:
			
		

> Ah so, ich vergaß, du bist ja Vertikalangler und wir sind die ungläubigen und außerdem unfähigen Normalos


 und andere aus der Luft gegriffene Behauptungen muss man sich nicht antun.


----------



## honeybee (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich angle zwar nicht in Holland.....kann aber diese Diskussion teilweise nachvollziehen. Und ich verfolge sie auch schon den ganzen Tag.

Ich sag es jetzt mal so...wer in "Badewannen" fischt, wird eh nie in die Versuchung kommen, tief zu fischen. Bzw. liegt die Definition "tief" dann ganz wo anders.

Bedeutet für mich z.B flach ein Bereich von 4-6m ist das für andere schon tief.

Ich selber fische auch tief. Tief bedeutet für mich mehr wie 10m. Ich stand dieses Jahr auch schon auf 19m und da ist immer noch viel mehr Spielraum nach unten.
19m ist dann aber schon die Kotzgrenze, wo ich auf dem Boot sitze und ein schlechtes Gewissen habe.

Im Normalfall sind es so 10-15m wo ich mich noch "wohl fühle". Klar passiert es, das man auch mal einen Fisch aus 13m hoch holt der die Trommelsucht hat....das ist mir voriges Jahr 1x passiert. So ein Fisch wird auch nicht zurück gesetzt....

Widerlich finde ich es, wenn man auch Biegen und Brechen versucht einen Zander, darum geht es ja, egal wie tief, an den Köder zu bekommen.
Und da hört für mich der "Spaß" dann auf und ich habe für sowas auch keinerlei Verständnis.

Und ja, ich war jetzt schon 5 Wochen nicht mehr Angeln....a) stehen mir die Biester hier im unteren Bereich der Sperre zu tief b) hab ich auf verangelei keinen Bock...man kann ja kein Schild unten ran machen "bitte erst ab 50cm beissen" c) fehlt mir z.Zt. auch die Zeit

Und das gleiche gilt auch für den Barsch, denn der hat mit dem Druckausgleich genau die selben Probleme und bevorzugt jetzt im Winter genau wie der Zander die tiefen Regionen.

Von daher sollte jeder mal so in sich gehen. Der Angler, der für Filet angelt, den wird es eh nicht interessieren. Der Angler, der sich die Bestandsschonung zu Herzen nimmt, muss halt den inneren Schweinehund besiegen und sich ein "Tiefenlimit" setzen.....anders gehts halt nicht.

Die Diskussion hier bringt so oder so nix. Man kann nur auf die zu erwartenden Folgen hinweisen. 
Entweder es wird aus Fehlern gelernt oder es gibt noch mehr Reglementierungen.


----------



## aixellent (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also Honeybee´s Beitrag fand ich jetzt richtig gut! Ich vertikale übrigens auch und bin bis maximal 15 Meter unterwegs. Sollte der Fisch tiefer stehen, dann ist er in der Regel vor mir sicher, es sei denn, mein Kollege hat konkret vor, sein erlaubtes Tageskontingent von 2 Fischen zu füllen. Ansonsten ist es für mich halt eine Fairnessfrage, da ich Releaser bin. Der Tag ist trotzdem schön, auch wenn es dann halt weniger Fisch gebracht hat und dieser, jahreszeitlich bedingt, hart erkämpft wurde. Wenn man dann in den flachen Bereichen regelmäßig seine Fische fängt, dann ist das m. E. ein Ausdruck von anglerischer Qualität. Hier muss man sich noch richtig was einfallen lassen, was auch nicht wirklich schädlich ist. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, wenn man sich dem Ganzen ausschließlich mit Kunstködern widmet. Im tiefen Loch findet den Fisch auf kurz oder lang übrigens dann wohl jeder und würde mich auch nicht stolz erfüllt zur Kamera greifen lassen. Es ist halt eher eine Frage des Anglertypus. Der Angler, der konsequent den Fisch auch in vakanten Tiefen sucht, ist halt Produktangler. Er zielt lediglich auf das Erlebnis Biss oder Drill oder beides ab, aber der Weg dorthin ist ihm nicht wichtig. Breites Thema für einen anderen Tröt. Das ausschließliche Vertikalen würde mir auch mächtig auf den Sack gehen. Daher kann ich einem Vorredner nur zustimmen, der den Facettenreichtum des Angelns hervorhebt und das man Vieles machen kann, was der anglerischen Qualität sicherlich nicht abträglich ist. Da kann ich ihm nur voll und ganz zustimmen und versuche meine Datenbank an Techniken so breit wie möglich aufzustellen. Geilheit - hier halt Fischgeilheit - schaltet schon mal so manche Gewissensfrage aus. Allerdings kann ich mich in manchen Situationen auch nicht davon freisprechen, dennoch sind das eher Ausnahmen als die Regel. Somit bin ich auch keine Mutter Theresa und werde nicht mit dem Zeigefinger auf andere zeigen. So, mal wieder ein paar andere Reizpunkte gesetzt und mit dem Wissen, nichts damit zu ändern, wünsche ich Euch trotzdem den Fisch, den ihr verdient!|rolleyes

Viele Grüße
Aix


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...kleines Beispiel aus der Taucherwelt...
...20 Meter 3 Bar Druck...
...20 Meter...5 minuten Dekompressionsstopp auf 5 Meter...
...wenn ein Mensch aus der Tiefe ohne Druckausgleich aufsteigt gibt es arge Probleme...
...das Zander schon auf Aussendruckveränderung sehr schlecht reagieren wissen wir alle...
...den Rest sollte sich jeder selbst beantworten...


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Noch einer, der nicht verstehen will, dass es den meisten hier darum geht, dass manche das Wort "Selbstbeschränkung" für sich nicht verinnerlichen können.
> 
> Nochmal: Warum muss jemand, der das ganze Jahr über Zander an einem wirklich klasse Gewässer in Holland beangeln kann (Schonzeit ausgenommen) in der jetzigen Jahreszeit dort in Tiefen fischen, die für die gefangenen Zander kritisch sind???? Reicht es nicht, dass man den Rest vom Jahr im Flachern gut fängt - Nein, jetzt wo die Fische konzentriert in tiefen Löchern stehen, müssen diese dort gezielt befischt werden - und das nur mal so zum Spass?? - ganz tolles Kino!!!



Du hast es verstanden!!! Die beste zeit zum vertikalangeln ist jetzt!! Und da wird mich auch keiner von abhalten!! Bestimmt nicht solche Moralaposteln, die hier immer wieder einiges zum Besten geben!


----------



## rallye-vid (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Als c&r Mensch muss ich zugeben, dass Martin Recht hat. Sorry #h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du hast es verstanden!!! Die beste zeit zum vertikalangeln ist jetzt!! Und da wird mich auch keiner von abhalten!! Bestimmt nicht solche Moralaposteln, die hier immer wieder einiges zum Besten geben!



Dann geh halt Vertikalangeln!
Fang 2 aus einem tiefen Loch, tüte sie ein und schlepp danach halt einfach noch ein wenig auf Hecht! 
Oder wir könnten es auch anders machen: Komm zu uns an die Seen, ich hole mir auch eine Karte und schaue dir ein wenig zu. Höchstwahrscheinlich darfst du zwei Stunden später deinen Schein abgeben, aber ich glaube, das wäre es mir wert. 

Du bezeichnest alle, die auf dich einwirken wollen, als "Moralapostel". Warum?
Niemand will dir irgendeine Moral reindrücken.
Den Leuten ist eine solche aufs Maxiumum ausgerichtete Angelei, die ganz nebenbei den eigentlich nicht gewollten Tod einer Menge Fische völlig unbeeindruckt in Kauf nimmt, einfach zu krass. 

Was ich hier herauslesen kann, ist folgendes: Neben den Boardis, die einfach nur veruchen, ans Gewissen zu appelieren, hat hier auch schon ein Hobbytaucher seine Ansicht kundgetan und ich glaube, ein Tierarzt ist auch unter uns. Alles Experten, die von Fakten reden und nicht von Moral. 

Aber auch das interessiert natürlich nicht. 
Es ist doch wie immer. Wenn alles nichts hilft, kommt zwangsläufig der Gesetzgeber und sorgt dafür, dass die Meinung der Majorität durchgesetzt wird. Dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß, denn das Gesetz macht eben überhaupt keine Ausnahmen und drückt auch kein Auge zu. Dann muss eben alles mitgenommen werden. Toll, oder?


----------



## Debilofant (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderzone: Sei doch mal so nett und berichte uns, wie Du das mit dem Releasen konkret anstellst, wenn Du auf dem Spielplatz "Zandertodeszone" zugange bist. 

Wie Du ja schon selbst, natürlich ohne zu hinterfragen, erwähntest, gibt es ja diverse, dem Namen nach vielen Anglern bekannte Vorturner, die sich zur Gewissensberuhigung ganz tolle Techniken für das Zurücksetzen haben einfallen lassen, von denen sie sich und Nachahmern versprechen, dass es die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Überlebens spürbar begünstigt...

So wurde beispielsweise unter Berufung auf Herrn Isaiasch mal berichtet und angeraten, Zander aus den fraglichen Tiefen am besten (!) im hohen Bogen zurück ins Wasser zu befördern, um Ihnen sozusagen mit ordentlich Schwung "Starthilfe" beim Abtauchen zu geben, wobei in meinen Augen Versenken der passendere Begriff wäre... Zumindest verrät dieser Ratschlag ein in Ansätzen vorhandenes Problembewusstsein, allein der "Lösungsansatz" scheint mir untauglich, weil dieser mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zuvorderst einseitig psychologisch im Sinne einer Gewissensberuhigung "funktioniert", ganz nach dem seit Menschengedenken erprobten Prinzip, "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn", je zügiger, desto besser...

Also, wie machst Du das, wenn Du einen Spielkameraden zurück ins besonders tief herabreichende Element schickst, den Du ja als c&rler eigentlich am allerliebsten irgendwann noch einmal gerne wieder sehen wollen würdest?

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Dennert (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Ich selber fische auch tief. Tief bedeutet für mich mehr wie 10m. Ich stand dieses Jahr auch schon auf 19m und da ist immer noch viel mehr Spielraum nach unten.
> 19m ist dann aber schon die Kotzgrenze, wo ich auf dem Boot sitze und ein schlechtes Gewissen habe.
> 
> Im Normalfall sind es so 10-15m wo ich mich noch "wohl fühle".


 
Ich hab schon Zander mit ausgekotztem Magensack in 7-8m Wassertiefe gefangen.
Wenn man wirklich sicher sein will, muss man bei 6m aufhören. Das habe *ich* jetzt mal nur geschätzt. Eventuell muss man noch flacher angeln.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Debilofant schrieb:


> So wurde beispielsweise unter Berufung auf Herrn Isaiasch mal berichtet und angeraten, Zander aus den fraglichen Tiefen am besten (!) im hohen Bogen zurück ins Wasser zu befördern, um Ihnen sozusagen mit ordentlich Schwung "Starthilfe" beim Abtauchen zu geben, wobei in meinen Augen Versenken der passendere Begriff wäre... Zumindest verrät dieser Ratschlag ein in Ansätzen vorhandenes Problembewusstsein, allein der "Lösungsansatz" scheint mir untauglich, weil dieser mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit zuvorderst einseitig psychologisch im Sinne einer Gewissensberuhigung "funktioniert", ganz nach dem seit Menschengedenken erprobten Prinzip, "Aus den Augen, aus dem Sinn", je zügiger, desto besser...



Debilofant, es geht noch derber, glaub mir. 
Manche haben sich eine physiologische Releasemethode für Winterzander ausgedacht, auf die wirklich gar kein normaler Mensch kommen kann.

Oder wie kann man das Anstechen der Schwimmblase von außen, z.B. mit einer Ködernadel, sonst noch bezeichnen?
Perversion, Tierquälerei, vollkommen daneben?

Ach was, haben mir die Experten versichert: das verwächst sich wieder....
Ja, ja.


----------



## kaipiranja (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Debilofant, es geht noch derber, glaub mir.
> Manche haben sich eine physiologische Releasemethode für Winterzander ausgedacht, auf die wirklich gar kein normaler Mensch kommen kann.
> 
> Oder wie kann man das Anstechen der Schwimmblase von außen, z.B. mit einer Ködernadel, sonst noch bezeichnen?
> ...




...das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ?!?

KAI


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...das ist nicht dein Ernst oder ?!?
> 
> KAI



Leider doch, kaipiranja. Das ist mein voller Ernst. 
Da fällt einem dann auch nichts mehr ein, deswegen kommt von meiner Seite auch kein Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Oder wie kann man das Anstechen der Schwimmblase von außen, z.B. mit einer Ködernadel, sonst noch bezeichnen?
> Perversion, Tierquälerei, vollkommen daneben?
> .


 
Ist leider wirklich so....:c
Ein bekannter holländischer Raubfischangler (wenn sich sogar der bekannteste) verfährt leider auch so....
Auf meine Frage hin warum er solche Zander nicht lieber mitnimmt...

Zitat: "Bist Du verrückt, wenn man auf meinem Boot einen toten Zander sieht, ist mein Ruf im Eimer." |bigeyes


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ist leider wirklich so....:c
> Ein bekannter holländischer Raubfischangler (wenn sich sogar der bekannteste) verfährt leider auch so....
> Auf meine Frage hin warum er solche Zander nicht lieber mitnimmt...
> 
> Zitat: "Bist Du verrückt, wenn man auf meinem Boot einen toten Zander sieht, ist mein Ruf im Eimer." |bigeyes




Das kannst du getrost als äusserst dämliche ausrede abhaken.
Denn jeder auch der bekannteste Raubfischangler der Niederlande hat ein beispielsweise Lund, Alumacraft, Sylvan oder ähnliches an Boot mit Livewell und anderen großen Staufächern zum "beschützen seines guten Rufes"


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Debilofant: Kann ich Dir sagen, wie ich das mache! Hoher Bogen und ab dafür! Was willste sonst machen?? Werde leider nicht zu Deinem See kommen, denn dort ist C&R verboten! Und in Holland ist es legal und wie man am holländischen Bestand sieht, "funktioniert"das Spielchen da!
Ihr könnt mir soviel ins Gewissen reden wie ihr wollt.. Werde bestimmt nicht die vertikalangelei im winter dafür aufgeben! Und in dem See auf Hecht zu schleppen, ist genaus so wie mit Schwimmbrot auf Zander!
Funktioniert nicht.. Angel da nu 4 Jahre und habe noch nie einen Hecht an die Oberfläche kommen sehen! Also, brauch ich auch nicht drauf angeln.. Haben dort auch schon mehrere schleppen sehen,aber völlig aussichtslos!Ich angel da wo die Fische sind und die sind nicht auf 6 Metern, sondern tiefer! Aber ich erwähne es auch noch einmal, werde meinen Jig nicht auf 20 Meter runter schicken, denn das ist "sogar" mir zu tief!Und ich denke, viele die hier dagegen wettern, die angeln nicht vertikal und können deswegen auch gar nicht beurteilen, was wir auf den Seen so machen. Und Schmimmblase anstechen, etc. da brauchen wir hier auch nicht drüber diskutieren.. Auf so eine Idee würde nicht einer von uns kommen.


----------



## theundertaker (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schiebt mal nen ruhigen ;-)

Jeder muss selber mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, in welcher Art und Weise er angelt...und obs dem Fisch nach dem Releasen soooo schlecht geht oder auch garnicht mehr gut, dass kann keiner so wirklich beurteilen...

Also Leutz....Peace in diesem Thread und jeder, der Fänge zum Vertikalangeln posten möchte, der sollte das hier tun, die anderen sollten einfach nix schreiben...

Viele Grüße
von einem Nicht-Vertikal-Angler ;-)


----------



## alizander1 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Schiebt mal nen ruhigen ;-)
> 
> Jeder muss selber mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren, in welcher Art und Weise er angelt...und obs dem Fisch nach dem Releasen soooo schlecht geht oder auch garnicht mehr gut, dass kann keiner so wirklich beurteilen...
> 
> ...


 

Das sehe ich genau so.....

Gruss
Alex


----------



## theundertaker (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Mister ;-)


----------



## alizander1 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Immer, gerngeschehen....:m|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War jemand noch am WE los?


----------



## BSZocher (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War jemand noch am WE los?



Ja..... Samstag und Sonntag.....
... und da hier genug Leute sich solange am Kopf kratzen, bis sie ein Haar in der Suppe finden......
... kein weiterer Kommentar........


----------



## Ollek (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone

Unabhängig ob ich die Art von C&R gutheisse oder nicht, muss ich auch sagen solange du dich an geltendes Recht und eigene Auflagen (Tiefe etc) hällst mach dein Ding und lass dir nicht reinreden denn wie schon oft von mir genannt hat jeder ne eigene Nase an die es sich zu fassen lohnt.

Von daher von meiner Seite aus weiter mit Fangmeldungen und Montagen.
#6


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Siehst Du BSZocher! Das kommt dabei rum.. Du willst schon nciht mehr posten!
Ganz stark gemacht Jungs! Ähmmmm. Wie war das Wetter denn;-)


Danke, Ollek!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....jetzt stellt euch mal nicht an...
...habe auch schon vertikal jenseits der 10 m geangelt...
...nur geht es auch ein wenig darum sich selber mal zu hinterfragen und nicht nur von seinem hohen Ross herab zusagen...
...so wie ich angeln überleben die Fische...
...Fakt ist das Du bei keinem Fisch eine Überlebensgarantie aussprechen kannst wenn sie aus einer bestimmten Tiefe kommen...
...siehe meinen Beitrag zum Tauchen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und natürlich auch Mädels!
> 
> Hab mir gedacht, mach mal nen Thread übers Vertikalangeln in Holland auf!
> 
> ...


 

Da offenbar bei einigen Das topic des Themas verloren gegangen ist, hier noch mal der Eröffnungsbeitrag des Themenstarters. 

Es kann nicht Sinn eines Themas sein, die halbe Moderatorenmannschaft permanent zu beschäftigen. 
Daher werden ab sofort jegliche Kommentare und Beiträge über Waidgerechtigkeit etc.pp. mit einer Verwarnung und ggfs. dem Ausschluß aus unserem Forum quittiert. Das gilt auch für Kommentare zu diesem posting hier.

Fest versprochen.


----------



## sditges (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
wir waren am Samstag von 8:30 bis 14 Uhr unterwegs,

war nicht so der Hit, aber schweine kalt 


...mehr trau ich mich gar nicht zu posten :k


----------



## sditges (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und nun noch zum Ursprungsthema:

-Was geht in Holland?

_So wie ich das mitbekommen habe, noch nicht allzuviel._

-Welche Flüsse oder Seen gehen gut bzw. gar nicht!
-Welche Köder bevorzugt Ihr?
_Ich bevorzuge die Fin-S in 5,75" und Fire balls 21gr. mit kleinen Rotaugen oder Bresen, ca 8-10 cm_
-Material (Rute, Rolle, Schnurr etc)
_SERIES ONE SKELETOR 2 Cast - 2,40m 04-20g, Daiwa Viento 100, TufLine 15 LB_
-Welches Boot? (Tipps und Trichs im Bootbereich)
_Den Alizander seins _
_Quicksilver fish in 410 SL mit Mercury 5 PS_

_Ich hoffe hier kommen jetzt ein paar weitere informative Posts :l_


----------



## BSZocher (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> .. Du willst schon nciht mehr posten!
> ... Ähmmmm. Wie war das Wetter denn;-)
> Danke, Ollek!



Wenn dem Ersten so wär, wüsstes du nicht, daß ich los war |kopfkrat 

Wetter war ganz gut.....trocken...
... Samstag auch erst um 10:00 angefangen weil KALT 
.....mittags zunehmender Wind....
....aber da ich Samstag gegen 14:00 Uhr und Sonntag gegen 13:00 Uhr "meine Fische" (sind ja nun wieder wech und somit Allgemeingut) gefangen hatte.....
...ab nach Hause......


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollen evtl. am ersten Weihnachtstag noch mal los.. Schaun mer mal.. die Jungs beissen ja z. Z. ganz gut!


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Zanderzone, junge habe ich hier was verpasst. Aber nun gut. Also Ihr wollt ersten Weihnachstag los??? Nix mit Familie? Wie sieht es denn zwischen den Tagen aus? Ich habe da Urlaub und würde mich freuen wenn was geht.

@Heiko112 gute Besserung.


----------



## Heiko112 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke danke.

Wird schon besser denke anfange der Woche wird wieder angegriffen.

Melde mich bei dir wenn es wieder los geht, dann finden wir schon wohl ein passenden Termin.


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen..

Ja, hier gings ab.. und das nicht zu knapp..
Ne, meine Freundin muss eh arbeiten.. von daher.. kannste besser angeln gehen;-)
Das weiss ich noch nicht.. muss nämlich eigentlich arbeiten.. aber kann schon sein, dass wir an einem Tag noch mal loskommen.. sag dir dann auch bescheid..

Gute Besserung, heiko!!


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heute losgewesen an der Hausstrecke. 
Leichtes Hochwasser, aber noch gut befischbar.

Zu zweit ca 25 bis 30 Zander aber leider ist das durchschnittsmaß auf um die 40 cm gesunken.

Fische standen auf 12 Meter tiefe, und los leute haut drauf auf  die Tiefseeangler.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Möchte nur mal bissel Insider Wissen hier mitteilen für die Leute, die oft auf dem "Loch" in G vertikal auf Zander angeln. Das Loch wird aller voraussicht nach kommendes Jahr zu gemacht werden, sprich der Zulauf zur Ijssel! Das Loch selber soll auf 5-6m Tiefe zugesandet werden...der Verein plant aber in diesem Fall trotz alle dem irgendwie einen Zugang zur Ijssel offen zu lassen (Rohre eventuell). 
Wenn dieses Vorhaben so durchgesetzt wird wird das Vertikalangeln auf dem Loch in G der Vergangenheit angehören das steht fest. Ich habe mir dieses erst Heute beim Penningmeester in G alles so sagen lassen. 

Übrigens  muss ich leider immer wieder fest stellen, das auf dem Loch in G viel zu viel Fische mitgenommen werden von einigen Spezies..Deutschen wie Holländern! Mitten in der Woche sind Leute erwischt worden die zuvor die zuviel gefangenen Zander über Bord geschmissen haben. Sie wurden allerdings im Mhaven... an der Slippe von der Polizei gestoppt und haben eine Bekeuring (Strafe) von 300 Euro zahlen müssen und sind nun keine Mitglieder mehr  was mich sehr freut. Ich habe selber mitbekommen wie ein anderes Boot (Lund) während die Polizei ein anderes Boot am kontrollieren war sich heimlich aus dem Staub machen wollte..wieso warum kann ich nicht sagen, nur, das das Polizeiboot reagiert hat und auch hier hinterher ist*fg*
Ich bin übrigens selber an Wochenenden höchstens mal Zuschauer vom Ufer aus weil mir das ganze Treiben dann auf dem Loch überhaupt nicht gefällt und wo ich nur sagen kann...10 Boote sind eigentlich schon 5 zuviel auf diesem Loch! Ich selber fische dort ausschliesslich vom Bellyboot aus ) macht mir einfach mehr Spass und der Wendekreis ist gigantisch bei so einem Ding , das bekommen die Zander manchmal garnicht mit wie ich über sie kreise *lach*  Aber leider bald wohl vorbei dort aber das kommt den Zandern trotzdem zugute denn ich bin der Meinung dieser enorme Druck dort bezüglich Vertikalen.. wie auch unter der Woche und erst Recht an den Wochenenden tut den Zandern nicht wirklich gut! Und es werden sehr viel Zander entnommen da muss man sich nichts vormachen...vom Verschnitt mal abgesehen. Dazu schreibe ich gleich nochmal was mehr dazu.


Das Loch in D ist übrigens für Motorboote gesperrt, hatte ich aber im Forum bereits mal geschrieben aber einige halten sich immer noch nicht daran. Nur Bellyboote sind dort erlaubt und natürlich das Angeln vom Ufer aus!!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So nun mal was zu der Sache die hier so heiss diskutiert wurde was.
Wenn wie hier behauptet so viele Zander durch den Druckausgleich es nicht schaffen würden das zu überleben, frage ich mich allerdings folgendes. Wenn diese Zander verenden..oder ein Grossteil von denen, wo bleiben diese? Wenn sie angenommen auf dem Grund liegen bleiben wird das Loch (Wasser) irgendwann anfangen erbämlich zu stinken, denn selbst wenn Wasser wie jetzt ziemlich kalt ist, fängt der Fisch an zu verotten und zu stinken. 
Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Zander nicht alle samt sofort wieder im Fluss verschwinden um dort zu verenden oder;+
Es wird hier 4 Wochen lang fleissig Fisch gefangen und das meist auf Tiefen zwischen 13 bis 21 Metern....10 Meter eher seltener. Klar lässt das Beissverhalten irgendwann rapide nach und die Stückzahlen gehen auch stark runter aber das liegt eher an den übermässigen Angeldruck der dort herrscht. Angenommen es sind so viele Fische kaputt gegangen wie man vermutet ist der Grund irgendwann rappel voll mit Laichenkörpern von Zandern.! 

Die werden, wenn sie so angeschlagen sind wie behauptet nicht mehr die Flucht zum Fluss schaffen! Wenn dann weiterhin der Jigkopf den Grund "abklopft" müsste nach dieser Zeit und der Menge an toter Fische häufiger einer am Haken kleben bleiben. Und spätestens nach 8 Wochen durch Gasbildung und Verwehsung müssten grössere Anzahlen am Ufer angeschwemmt werden...ist aber ebenfalls nicht der Fall. Kleinere Fische sind manchmal am selben Tag am Ufer "halb tot" zu sehen...sie haben dann meist tatsächlich den Druckausgleich nicht geschafft. Mir ist das persönlich mit grösseren Fischen 2-3 passiert das sie kurz nachdem ich sie zurück gesetzt hatte doch wieder hoch kamen...öfter nicht und ich fische auf dem Loch schon knappe 15 Jahre!!! Und ich "pumpe" sie meist möglichst schnell  zur Oberfläche und habe oft das Gefühl das den Zandern dieses sogar wesentlich besser bekommt als das zu langsame nach oben drillen. Selbst dicke Brummer vertragen das meist sehr sehr gut und ich hatte nie den Eindruck, das sie am "Ende" waren sondern ganz im Gegenteil, völlig fit. Dieses mache ich aufem Rhederlaag oder sonst wo genauso, und auch auf Tiefe und die Fische kommen NICHT wieder hoch oder verenden da bin ich mir ganz sicher. Vorteil dieser Methode ganz einfach..der Fisch powert sich auch nicht so aus wenn er schneller hoch geholt wird und ein Fisch hat keine Lungen. Gebt mir den wissenschaftlichen medizinischen Beweis das all diese Zander schaden nehmen oder verenden und ich lasse das vertikalen sofort sein.

Aber das ist überhaupt nicht der Fall! Selbst wenn einige die Flucht zum Fluss noch schaffen sollten müssten sie irgendwann auch in grösserer Stückzahl irgendwo angeschwemmt werden und ich lese und höre nichts über Fischsterben in Holland oder der Ijssel.
Die Bestände, besonders der grossen Zander, nehmen ab weil einfach zuviel entnommen wird und immer mehr zum Vertikalangeln gekommen sind. Und ein Hauptgrund dazu ....die illegale Berufsfischerei die in Holland extrem zugenommen hat. Da meinen viele sie können in jedem Gewässer Stellnetze..Reusen aufstellen soviel sie wollen. Und viel "Angler" meinen sie könnten räuben wie sie wollen und alles am Kopf hauen. Die Zeiten haben sich geändert aber das haben viele garnicht gemerkt oder begriffen...die guten alten Zeiten wo Zander im Überfluss da waren sind schon längst vorbei. Wenn die Löcher wie in G auch mal voll stehen heisst das noch lange nicht das die Bestände ok sind das trügt über vieles hinweg und ich denke ich weiss wovon ich spreche schliesslich angel ich seit 25 Jahren auf Zander in Holland und das nicht nur vertikal...das erst seit ca 15 Jahren davor viel im Fluss und an Poldern und anderen Binnengewässern in NL. Und die Großzander (80+) sind noch nie so rar in dieser Region gewesen wie in den letzen Jahren. Ich habe auch gelesen das im Ijsselmeer die % der grösseren Zander in diesem Jahr bei nur 1nem Prozent liegt hingegen sonst die Jahre bei 50%. Bedenklich wie ich finde.

http://www.snoekbaarsvissers.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=16&Itemid=162


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Das Loch wird aller voraussicht nach kommendes Jahr zu gemacht werden, sprich der Zulauf zur Ijssel! Das Loch selber soll auf 5-6m Tiefe zugesandet werden...der Verein plant aber in diesem Fall trotz alle dem irgendwie einen Zugang zur Ijssel offen zu lassen (Rohre eventuell).
> Wenn dieses Vorhaben so durchgesetzt wird wird das Vertikalangeln auf dem Loch in G der Vergangenheit angehören das steht fest. Ich habe mir dieses erst Heute beim Penningmeester in G alles so sagen lassen.


Sicherlich ist der Angeldruck da sehr hoch. Wir haben selber schon 18 Boote und 6 Belly`s dort gehabt. Nur denke ich das der Penningmeester in den Ruhestand will *nachdenk*. Ich könnte mir vorstellen dass das mit sehr vielen Vereinsaustritten einher gehen wird. Ich persönlich kenne einige die nur wegen der Möglichkeit Zander in diesem Loch zu angeln dort im Verein sind.

Mal sehen was es mit der Schließung auf sich hat. Und wenn ich die Gewässer sehe die auf Holländischen Seiten zusehen sind, kann man auch zur jetzigen Zeit in kleineren und flacheren Gewässern angeln und gegebenen falls Zander fangen. 

In diesem Sinne Gesundes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2009.:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Waren gestern nochmal in G! Habe 18 Zander gefangen! Bisse kamen wieder knüppelhart.
Morgens bissen se sehr gut und dann war für 3 Std. sense.. keinen Zupfer.. gegen späten Nachmittag fingen se dann wieder an und alle ganz ordentliche Grösse!!

@Zanderangler: Ich glaub das erst, wenn das Loch dicht ist! Was soll das für nen Sinn haben? Der Verein schneidet sich doch ins eigene Fleisch!! Kanns mir nicht vorstellen!!!


----------



## DRU (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> So nun mal was zu der Sache die hier so heiss diskutiert wurde was.
> Wenn wie hier behauptet so viele Zander durch den Druckausgleich es nicht schaffen würden das zu überleben, frage ich mich allerdings folgendes. Wenn diese Zander verenden..oder ein Grossteil von denen, wo bleiben diese? Wenn sie angenommen auf dem Grund liegen bleiben wird das Loch (Wasser) irgendwann anfangen erbämlich zu stinken, denn selbst wenn Wasser wie jetzt ziemlich kalt ist, fängt der Fisch an zu verotten und zu stinken.



Hi,

es gibt sicherlich keine Studie darüber. Jedoch herrschen dort unten Kühlschrank Temperaturen und es ist doch bestimmt davon aus zu gehen, dass es in dem See Aale, Krabben und Krebse gibt und das wird für sie ein traumhaftes Mal sein. Da bleibt dann letztendlich nicht viel von übrig! 
die meisten Kadavar sinken anstatt zu schwimmen, dass weiss man.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderangler1 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone..wieviele Boote waren denn am 1 Weihnachtstag aufem Wasser...sicher nicht viele oder..denn sonst ist ein Schnitt von 18 GUTEN Zandern  dort sicher die Ausnahme.

Der Verein hat auch nicht unbedingt Interesse daran, daß das Loch zugemacht werden soll, aber das Schiffahrtsamt und Wasseramt in Holland will das so. Das muss wohl was mit der Versandung und dergelichen was zu tun haben und halt mit den Bojen in der Ijssel an dieser Stelle, aber genaueres weiss ich nicht.
Es ist aber schon wohl länger die Rede davon, daß der Einlauf geschlossen werden soll und das Loch flacher gemacht wird.
@Zanderzone..der Verein gibt ja KEIN Geld für Besatz aus....also keine Kosten nur Einnahmen, klar würden die das gern so weiter laufen lassen. Aber da dort auch andere Mitglieder im Verein sind wie nur Zanderangler, haben die es sicherlich manchmal nicht gerne ,wenn an Samstagen oder Sonntagen und das gerade an Spätherbst und Wintertagen so viele Boote das Gewässer "belagern". Und in den Sommermonaten muss dort scheinbar auch schon so manches schlechtes Ding abgelaufen sein wenn am Ufer Schilder stehen wie "Alkohol verboten". Und das dort viele Schwarzangler unterwegs waren ist auch sicher....und tut mir Leid..Russen und andere Ostdeutsche die ihr Unwesen dort getrieben haben.  

Abwarten und Tee trinken aber ich denke schon das in G was passieren wird.und machen wir uns nichts vor........eine Herausforderung ist das Zanderangeln auf dem Loch in G für einen versierten Zanderangler nicht. Es macht Spaß klar und hauptsächlich dann, wenn an anderen näheren Gewässern nicht viel läuft oder das Wetter sprich der Wind das vertikalen an anderen Gewässern unmöglich macht.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zur Zeit die Ausnahme meinte ich natürlich!


----------



## minden (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie tief is den eigentlich "DAS LOCH"|rolleyes


----------



## PetriHelix (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Wie tief is den eigentlich "DAS LOCH"|rolleyes



Wenns ein Loch ist muss es tief sein |supergri

Bei mir ging heute nix ... War mit einem Arbeitkollegen und seinem Junior raus. Konnten nur knapp 3h auf dem Wasser bleiben und in dieser Zeit wollte kein Z-Tier an die Köder gehen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Echolot hatte letztens eine 62 fuss Anzeige.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen #h
Ist es das Loch, welches ich auch kenne?


----------



## Tim78 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wo Ihr schon soviel zum Loch schreibt ....Hat mal jemand in den Letzten 2Tagen versucht da in der Gegend zu slipen ????? Hatte vorgestern ein "paar" Kilometer weiter echte Probleme mit ner vereisten Slipe.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mit dem Bellyboot runter rutschen macht jetzt Spaß )))


----------



## Tim78 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne danke !
Das muß ich nicht haben .
Wenn Gott gewollt häte das ich kalte E... bekomme hätte er uns keine boote gegeben!!!!
Klapte mit dem Slippen besser als ich dachte man sollte nur nen Eimer Salz beihaben .


----------



## zanderzone (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderangler: 18 ist gut?? Ist für uns erher winig! Der Schnitt liegt bei ca 25! Und das ist kein Scherz! War natürlich nichts los, wegen 1. Weihnachtstag! Aber die beissen immer noch sehr gut.. Und weswegen?? Catch and Release natürlich ;-)
Das Loch ist an der tiefsten Stelle 21 Meter!


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> @ Jochen #h
> Ist es das Loch, welches ich auch kenne?



Hallo Tommi, wennste unsere Ausfahrt meinst, ne dann ist es das nicht.

Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches 2009.:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Tommi, wennste unsere Ausfahrt meinst, ne dann ist es das nicht.


 
Jep, die meinte ich..#h


----------



## Tim78 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So wünsche euch allen noch nen guten Rutsch und ein Frohes neues Jahr !
Bei mir fängt das neue Jahr morgen Hoffentlich gut an beim vertikalen
in nl .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

18 Zander am Tag sind immer gut@Zanderzone!! Die Ansprüche die man sich stellt sind oft viel zu gross..fahr mal auf ein grosses "Loch" wie Kraijenbergse Plaasen oder ähnlichem und versuch dort mal 18 gute Fische am Tag am Band zu bekommen!! Da bist froh wenn du überhaupt mal welche gefunden hast und das oft erst nach Stunden.

Auch für das Loch in G sind 18 Fische an den meisten Tagen im Jahr ordentlich (sind ja eigentlich nur die Wintermonate dort), wenn man "ALLEINE" 18 Zander über die 50-55cm Marke gefangen hat. Ich höre auch immer oft, das die Fische so um die 60 oder 60+ hatten oder ähnliches. Entweder waren vom Zollstock oft die ersten 10cm nicht dran oder die Fische waren alle gute 50cm, aber keineswegs 60cm und mehr, oder es wurde ganz einfach sehr gut geschätzt! ) kenne einige dieser Experten die immer gute Fische hatten. Macht ihr euch ne Strichliste wieviel ihr genau gefangen habt?? Ich verzähle mich spätestens nach den 7 oder 8 Fisch und höre dann meist auch auf genau zu zählen...Hauptsache ist doch das man fängt..wieviel ist doch eigentlich dann Schnurz oder. Mir macht das Angeln Spaß und das ist das wichtigste und ein Wettbewerb sollte es nicht werden.


Ich hatte die letzen drei vier Mal wo ich dort war in ca. 3 Std Angelzeit jedesmal ca. 30- 35? Stck und kaum kleine Fische um die 40 aber genauso gut wenige über die echten 60cm! 70cm auch nur ganz wenige und über oder um die 80 gerade mal 2 Stück.
Früher hatte ich mit nem Kollegen dort auch schon öfters Tagesfänge von +- 100 Stück und das zu Gummianfangszeiten  aber G ist trotzdem kein Masstab für andere Gewässer und dortig zu erwartende Tagesfänge und allgemein nicht.
Das Loch in De war übrigens zu früheren Zeiten an manchen Tagen ein ganz anderer Bringer wie das Loch in G und oft noch besser..... mein absolut grössten Zander stammen meist von dort allerdings hat sich das wesentlich verschlechtert dort.


Heilig Abend wo ich letzes Mal in G ...hatte ich allerdings nur noch ca 10 Fische..bissen absolut passiv und kaum gute Fische dabei. War aber auch erst Mittags dort.....ich schlafe gern etwas länger *gg*
Ist das Loch eigentlich los jetzt??


----------



## zanderzone (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich sag ja nicht, dass 18 schlecht sind.. Aber für G eigentlich normal! Die Grösse ist auch besser geworden.. kaum noch welche um die 40..
G kann man wirklich nicht mit anderen Gewässern vergleichen! Aber im Nordseekanal oder Haringvliet ist das eigentlich auch kein Problem..
ich glaube das loch ist offen.. kann ich dir aber auch nicht genau sagen!


----------



## seko (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!

Weiss zufällig jemand, ob die an die Flüsse angrenzenden Seen im Moment frei sind???
Wollen morgen los aber vielleicht ist ja auch alles schon zu!


----------



## krauthi (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

mit sicherheit ist alles zu


----------



## seko (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alles klar dann muss es eben ein Warmwassereinlauf im Kanal werden. Besten Dank!!#6


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gerade Bilder gesehen von Seen die letztes Wochenende noch frei waren und jetzt 4 cm dickes Eis haben.

Die Bilder waren von gestern.

Also befahrbar sind die Seen 




aber nur mit Schlittschuhe.


Für uns gehts am Wochenende nicht angeln sondern nach Winterberg.  :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## PetriHelix (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Immerhin können die Jungs ohne Boot nun auch mal vertikal im See fischen


----------



## zanderzone (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann grüß Siggi noch von mir;-)

Und pass auf Deine Knochen, bzw. Hände und Arme auf;-)


----------



## seko (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin.
Weiß wer wies jetzt mit dem Eis aussieht??
Die Seen an den größeren Flüssen müssten doch wohl wieder frei sein denke ich.
Wer weiß genaueres?? Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

immer noch alles dicht!


----------



## Bass Assasin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!

Wir fahren heute auch rüber nach Holland.In welcher Gegend ist denn alles dicht?


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei Arnhem konnte man auf den Seen nach am Mittwoch Schlittschuhlaufen.


Dazu kommt das der Wasserstand brutal niedrig war (vielleicht noch immer ist).

Die meisten Slipstellen kamen nicht bis ins Wasser.


----------



## Bass Assasin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na wir werden sehen wie es läuft.Wenn die Seen zu sind gehts auf den Rhein.Obwohl da wohl nicht die Menge an Fisch stehen dürfte.


----------



## Bass Assasin (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also war auch Rhederlaag dicht?Da is doch eigentlich immer Schiffsverkehr...


----------



## zanderzone (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Rhederlaag ist kein Schiffsverkehr! Hab da jedenfalls noch nie nen Pott gesehe.! Warum sollte dort auch Schiffverkehr sein? An der einen Seite gehts rein und an der anderen gehts wieder ruas. Warum sollte ein Schiff durch Rhederlaag fahren? Die fahren einfach die Ijssel weiter!


----------



## seko (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber Hafeneinbecken mit Baggerloch in Verbindung sind doch bestimmt frei, oder?


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Rhederlaag ist kein Schiffsverkehr! Hab da jedenfalls noch nie nen Pott gesehe.! Warum sollte dort auch Schiffverkehr sein? An der einen Seite gehts rein und an der anderen gehts wieder ruas. Warum sollte ein Schiff durch Rhederlaag fahren? Die fahren einfach die Ijssel weiter!




Das ist dann genau wie mit den Hechten die es nicht in G. gibt.

Wie kommt denn wohl der Sand da weg der da mit den großen Schwimmbagger rausgepumpt wird. Das Eis wird in regelmäßigen abständen gebrochen und teilweise übereinander geschoben was die Sache auch nicht einfacher macht, zumindest auf dem See auf dem Gebaggert wird.

Aber auch hier ist das angeln wenn man überhaupt ins Wasser kommt und dann auf den ersten See nur an sehr wenigen Stellen möglich und lohnt nicht den Versuch.


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ok.. Gib Dir ja Recht.. Hab da nur noch nie ein Schiff gesehen! 
Sorry! Lasse mich gerne belehren ;-)


----------



## seko (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War noch einer los letzes weekend??
Haben unser Glück noch versucht aber haben schlecht gefangen. Wie siehts bei euch aus??
Das Tief kam natürlich genau Sonntag, mit zudem viel Wind und auch ansonsten schlechten Bedingungen mit zu klarem Wasser und sehr niedrigem Pegel#d.
Wie siehts sonst aus hatte noch wer Erfolg??


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne, waren nicht los.. aber wollen nächste Woche noch einmal angreifen!


----------



## bertman (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,

also am Rhederlaag war am Wochenende im Hafen noch 15cm Eis, und man konnte um die Boote rumlaufen!

Wollte nächstes WE nochmal los. Vllt. hat ja jemand genaue Infos gegen Ende der Woche!?

Gruss Robert


----------



## Bass Assasin (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also Rhederlaag war Gestern frei.Und Schiffe fahren da wirklich!Zwar keine ganz Grossen aber zum Wellen machen reichts...


----------



## seko (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War noch wer los am we?? Waren seit langem mal wieder am rheederlag. war aber nicht gut haben zwar welche gefangen aber eher mau. und bei euch??


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Waren gestern in G! War echt schlecht! Z. Z Hochwasser bei ca. 5,30m, bedeutet braune Suppe im Loch! Also waren es schon von Anfang an schlechte Vorzeichen. Hatten ca. 10 bisse und konnten 4 Zander fangen. Die Bisse kamen sau vorsichtig! Lohnt sich also im Moment nicht dort hin zu fahren, aber vllt. siehts am WE schon wieder anders aus!
Waren noch 3 andere Boote dort und bei denen natürlich das gleiche Spielchen.


----------



## bertman (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,

waren am Wochenende auch unterwegs und haben nen paar Zander und wenige Barsche bekommen. Auffällig war, dass der Wasserstand innerhalb des Tages gefallen ist. Ca.40 bis 50cm!!! 
Die Fische haben sehr sporadisch gebissen.

Gruss Robert


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei uns wars genau anders rum.. Montag war der Wasserstand noch 4,90m und gestern Morgen 5,30m! Aber kannste dann knicken.. macht keinen Sinn..


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Niemand los gewesen am warmen Wochenende?^^


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Doch, aber ich will nicht geschlagen werden.


----------



## seko (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren auch mal wieder im gesegneten land. esiger ostwind, zugefrorene schnur und ringe den ganzen tag über. zu zweit sechs zander und kaum bisse. und kein weiteres boot. sollte vielleicht manchmal einfach zu hause bleiben...aber man kann es ja nich lassen...#t


----------



## zanderzone (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Doch, aber ich will nicht geschlagen werden.



Wo wart ihr denn, Jochen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Timo, wir waren da wo Ihr auch immer seit. War richtig aufregend. Mein Boot hätte jetzt Titanic2 heissen können. An der Slippe um das Tankschiff und |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes zugefroren....... Die ganze Steganlage. Aber mit vereinten Kräften haben wir das Eis gebrochen (hihi). Gefangen hat unser Boot nix. Das andere Boot hatte 2 Stk die anderen drei Boote hatten so gut wie auch nix. Ausser bei einem Boot die Hatten einen um die geschätzten 90cm.  So Jungs und jetzt haut drauf.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und...Genickschlag bekommen der 90iger? Denke es hat sich langsam augezandert in G so langsam für diese Saison. Kenn da nen alten Käskopp der wird immer ganz nervös wenn er nen Grossen Zander am Haken hat...und schwups landet der auch schon in seiner Kiste oder wird direkt filitiert #c und weiss von nix.


----------



## zanderzone (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann man nicht unbedingt sagen.. Ist schon schlecht im Februar in G! Das stimmt, aber ich denke es hängt auch mit dem Hochwasser zuwammen.. Haben auch schon gut gefangen im feb.. Aber ich denke, wenn es im März ein bissel milder wird, sind die erfolge in G schon besser! Ist schon fast wieder rum die zeit.. Echt ätzend, vorallem, weil man im ganzen Jan. nicht angeln konnte!

@Jochena hättet ihr aber mit rechnen können, dass das zu gefroren war.. Ist ja auch Winter ;-) Habt ihr denn wenigstens nen biss bekommen, denn bei uns haben die so vorsichtig gebissen, das ging gar nicht.. Alle Bisse kamen so auf 12-15 Meter.. Im hinteren Bereich.. Vorne haben wir nicht einen Biss bekommen!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja leider isses schon bald wieder vorbei :-( mit dem Hochwasser haste Recht. das ist in G wie in D immer schon Mist gewesen, obwohl es nicht mal richtiges Hochwasser war diese Jahr, aber trotzdem. Das Wasser unten ist dann einfach zu sehr durcheinander gewirbelt, so das auch nicht mehr wirklich eine Sprungschicht da ist. Die Zander stehen dann dort wie im "Durchzug" und das mögen sie garnicht deshalb fängt man sie dann eher auch flacher sogar ganz flach. Habe dann oft tolle Tage im Fluss erlebt beim vertikalen wenn das Wasser wieder am sinken war. Das muss man erlebt haben wenn die Bisse so hart kommen, das sie dann einem fast die Rute aus der Hand reissen  und in den Seen nur Zupfer kommen. Aber zu niedrige Temperaturen sind überall schlecht bis auf wenigen Ausnahmen. Sie Seen waren danach meistens nie mehr so prikelnd wie zu Anfang wenn Hochwasser war.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Timo, ich durfte kurz an meiner neuen Abu Fantasista Yabai (wirklich schönes Teil) einen Fisch drillen. Aber ich bin nach 3 Std vergeblichen suchen, zupfen und jiggen eeeetwas Reaktionslos. Deswegen  durfte der Zander im warmen Wasser bleiben und brauchte nicht an den doch etwas kalten Ostwind. Und @ Zander, neee der schöne Fisch bekam ein Küsschen und glitt wieder gen 10m da wo er gefangen wurde. Der war aber schon aus der Entfernung ein guter Fisch. Kurzes Bild und schwupps war er wieder drin.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und?? was hat das wochenende so gebracht?? bin leider nicht losgekommen.. aber habs schon gehört.. in g ging nicht so viel.. wenn nicht besser zu sagen.. gar nichts..
und bei den anderen?? maas auch so schlecht??


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, angst vorm Regen gehabt? Platz wär auf`m Boot doch gewesen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Konnte leider Samstag nicht! Angst?? Hab ich doch nicht^^ Und bestimmt nicht vorm Regen;-) Aber es soll schon überl gewesen sein, mit dem Wetter!


----------



## Heiko112 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren am Sonntag los gewesen. 

Schnee, Regen, Hagel das volle programm. Und als ob das noch nicht schlimm genug gewesen ist haben die Zander auch nicht mitgespielt. 4 Fische haben wir uns zu zweit hart erkämpft.


Bericht gibt es auf meiner Seite.


http://www.raubfischfreun.de


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, jo dass das übel war kann ich bestätigen. 

@Heiko112..... netter link. #6 Und sehe ich da ne Yabai????? So sieht die im Drill aus???? Mhhh dann muss ich auch mal wieder los. Meine soll auch so aussehen. hehe


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen, jau ist eine Yabai.

Ist schon wohl ein echt feiner Stock.

 Und wenn ich jetzt mal so nach draussen schaue dann geh ich jetzt gleich erstmal Boot sauber machen.


----------



## seko (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und, war noch wer los dieses WE?? Waren ja ganz gute Bedingungen glaug ich, oder??
Wir wollen morgen los. Endlich Urlaub!


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War noch jemand los am WE?


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

nö wir nicht. Aber nächsten Sonntag (wenn das Wetter mit spielt).


----------



## zanderzone (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wo gehts denn hin, Jochen??


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nach Holland. hihi. Denke an die bekannte Stelle. Ist aber noch nicht raus. Aber wenn ich so den Wasserstand sehe. UUUUuuuuuhhhhh mal sehen.


----------



## zanderzone (12. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da brauchste nicht im geringsten drüber nach denken! Aktuell 6,29m! Das bedeutet Land unter! Nicht mal die Slippe wirst Du sehen!! Auch wenn das möglich ist, wird dort nach nem Hochwasser wahrscheinlich nichts gehen! Fahr lieber wo anders hin.. Rhederlaag wär vllt. ne Option, obwohl ich das Gewässer hasse! Aber G kannste inne Tonne kloppen!

Wer denn die NKS nichts für Dich? Wollen am Sonntag hin! Haringvliet ist angesagt!!! Sensationell da!


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, Wasser steigt und steigt. Denke das mit G hat sich voll erledigt. Wir wollen evtl nach G. Nur damit jetzt die Verwirrung perfekt ist. Dieses G ist aber ein Randmeer und heisst Gooimeer. hehe Mal sehen wo wir landen. Aber Haringvliet ist mir dev. zu weit. Ich wünsche euch aber alles gute da. Werden ja zur Zeit große Damen da gefangen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, irgentwie habe ich mich verlesen. Bei Dir steht Haringvliet ist angesagt, aber in wirklichkeit muss da stehen: Haringvliet ist abgesagt. Ist schon ein Krux mit dem Wind. Wir wollen aber trotzdem los. Mal sehen wie das mit teilweise 5Bft geht.


----------



## zanderzone (16. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!

Is ein absoluter Witz! Freitag Samstag Windstärke 2 und Sonntag 4-5 bft genau kommend von der Nordsee! Also Wind fekgte komplet übers Haringvliet! Heute herrscht wieder 2 bft! Ist echt verflucht! Genau an dem Tag kam ein "Sturmtief" über die Nordsee! Spät abends war der Spuk wieder vorbei! Die NKS hat echt pech dieses Jahr. Wie wars denn bei Euch!
Hoffe Ihr hattet mehr Glück!


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, also wir hatten auch den Wind. Hihi. Aber wir hatten auch keinen Fisch. Gerd mein Bootskumpel hat noch einen schönen Hecht von geschätzten 90cm kurz vorm Kescher verloren. Nadda Stahlvorfach. Die anderen mit denen wir geschprochen haben hatten 2stk (zwei Mann), 4stk (alleine), 6stk (alleine). Und bestimmt ne nette 5 quer auf dem Wasser. War sehr schwer mit der Shetland aber kurz vor knapp werden wir noch mal angreifen ( ende des Monats). Muss doch dieses Jahr noch mal klappen mit den Glasaugen.


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm.. Schaden um den Hecht.. Aber so ist das ohne Stahl;-)
Dass lass uns doch zusammen los! Wenn ihr los wollt, dann sag mir doch einfach bescheid.. vllt. können Matze und ich da ja! Aber is schon ******** mit dem Wind! Wenn das Wasser in den nächsten Tagen fallen sollte, dann könnte man es vllt. auch in der Ijssel versuchen!


----------



## bertman (18. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

HI Ihr,

werden wohl am WE endlich wieder mal los kommen. Mal sehen, wie es wird, aber sieht ja schonmal ganz gut aus mit dem Wind.

Gruss Robert


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, da ja Ostern vor der Tür steht, muss dieses We der Rasen vertikultiert werden. Wir haben das übernächste We den Samstag ins Auge gefasst. Müsste der 28te März sein. Zur Visma bekomme ich keinen mit. Die ist an dem We auch in Rotterdam. Wäre ich sonst hingefahren. Danach ist ja wieder Fehmarn angesagt. Mal sehen ob es mit den Dorschen besser klappt.


----------



## Tim78 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei dem Wetter am oder im Rasen rumschnipseln ????????|kopfkrat
Dat kan ja net sein .#q
Da fällt mir ja doch was besseres ein super Luftdruck die letzten tage gleich bleibend endlich ....
Keine Windstärke jenseits von gut und böse...
UND noch trocken....
So hoch oder dicht kann die Wiese gar nicht stehen das die rufe vom Loch "g" nicht ankämmen .#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Tim78, warum nicht am Rasen rum spielen??? Ist doch eh nur gezüchtetes Unkraut. Ich mach das immer wie ich Zeit habe. Und wenn kein Beifahrer da ist, nächste we aber wohl dann mache ich das so wie es passt. 

Und wie gesagt: Nachdem Schonzeitbeginn ist schon fast Ostern, dann ruft die Ostsee. Wenn ich von da wieder zurück bin, wird die Shetland skalpiert. Die Kajüte kommt ab, bootstühle drauf und auch ne Ordentliche Konsole. Noch sieht sie so aus: http://seeangeln.de/Boot/das_boot.html danach ist es ein schönes Konsolenboot. Und ich wollte den Umbau bis ende MAi abgeschlossen haben. Da ist keine Zeit für Rasen. Nur Zeit für Flex, Polyester und Farbe.:m:m

Danach soll sie in etwas so http://www.shetland.owners.org.uk/gallery/gallery.asp?g=1&pagemode=view&recID=26  (bis nach unten scrollen) aussehen.

Und dann schreit mich "g" förmlich an. Aber auch die "i". mit Ihren Buhnen.


----------



## Tim78 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab es auch so gemacht wie es passte ,Samstag bei schönsten Wetter und guten Fängen in "G" war der obligatorische Familien Tag .
:c
Heute war ich ab mittag dann dort und wie soll es anders sein .........:v
Starker Wind so das die Wellen schon Schaumkronen werfen und Kollege Glasauge zupft so vorsichtig am köder das man ihn fast nicht spürt.
Konnte mit viel Glück dann aber noch vier erwischen#6
Wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg beim Umbau deines Bootes ,ist aber eigentlich schade drum für die Ostsee ist die Kabine doch echt praktisch oder?


----------



## zanderzone (23. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!

Waren gestern in Amsterdam auf dem Nordseekanal! Was soll ich sagen?!?
Wir wären fast weg geweht.. Hammer Wind, der komlett übern Kanal lag!
Also keine Chance sich zu verstecken.. haben noch 4 erwischen können und noch einige Bisse versemmelt! Dazu kam dann noch ein Barsch und ne Platte! aber auch auf den anderen Booten konnte ich nicht einen Zander erblicken.. 
Wir sind extra nicht nach G gefahren, bei dem Hochwasser! Kannste dann vergessen da.. Aber naja.. Du hast auch 4 gefangen und bist um einige Kilometer drumrum gekommen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Wünsch dir noch viel Erfolg beim Umbau deines Bootes ,ist aber eigentlich schade drum für die Ostsee ist die Kabine doch echt praktisch oder?



Hallo Tim, das mit der Kajüte mag wohl sein. Wenn ich in der Nähe von der Ostsee wohnen würde, wäre das auch kein Thema. Aber ich verbringe mehr Zeit auf Zander und mit meiner Familie auf dem Wasser, und da ist sie doch ehr hinderlich. Für die Ostsee werde ich mir ein Windschutz den ich Hochklappen kann Quasi als Klappkajüte bauen. Zum gegen den Windfahren ist die dann hoch. Aber ich habe auch einen guten Floater der Wasserdicht ist. Also für die ca 45 std im Jahr auf der Ostsee wäre ich gerüstet.

@ Timo. Für solche Unternehmungen muss man auch ein ganz harter sein. Habt Ihr eigentlich kein zuhause? Oder warum lässt man sich auf dem NZK so weg blasen? Naja wir haben auch wieder den Samstag ins Auge gefasst. Aber wohin müssen wir erstmal abwarten. LT Wind wird das wohl nix.


----------



## zanderzone (27. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

haben wir wohl, aber so viele möglichkeiten gibt es ja nicht mehr ;-) 
Wollt ihr denn noch mal los am WE? Wenn ja, wohin??


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, nee das wird am We nix. Nur Regen und hochwasser. Neee für mich war es das fürs erste.


----------



## zanderzone (29. März 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir sind auch nicht los gegangen.. Matze wollt evtl. aber hats sich dann auch anderes überlegt.. nu heisst es: 2 Monate warten!!!!


----------



## zanderzone (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nur noch einen Monat :´(


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und ich schleife und spachtel und schleife und spachtel.................. wenigstens noch einen Monat. Oh man ist das ne plackerei. Aber dann gehts los. Welch ein Platz auf meiner Lady. Bilder kommen mal wenn man wieder ein Boot erkennen kann. @ Timo. Hier sind von mir mal cyber Streicheleinheiten (streichel, streichel, streichel). Das mit dem Monat wirste schon schaffen. Und wenn Du mal lust hast dir die Zeit bis dahin zuvertreiben, komm doch einfach zum schleifen vorbei. hehe


----------



## dauertest (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Noch 22 1/2 Tage dann gehts endlich wieder los! Und ein langes Wochenende ist es auch noch, wenn dann noch das Wetter und Kollege Zander mitspielt. Wird das schön...:m


----------



## zanderzone (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen! Ich komm die Tage mal vorbei und schau mir Dein Boot an.. Was denkst du, wie lange brauchst Du noch? 
hat der der Lady echt die Rüber abgeschnitten.. unfassbar ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Timo, jo ich habe der Lady die Frisur geklaut. guckst Du.....

Nach meiner Rechnung so ca mitte bis ende Juni. Habe hier Probleme mit dem Epoxy, dann braucht die Grundierung 5 Tage zum aushärten. Ich denke in einer Woche werde ich das Boot wieder umdrehen und auf den Trailer bekommen. Dann kommt der Innenausbau.


----------



## zanderzone (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sehr geil.. Werd mir Dein Boot einfach mal anschauen! Ich rufe Dich dann vorher an.. Ok? also, Pils kalt stellen;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, keller kalt ist das Pils immer. DAs zweite kommt dann aus dem Gefrierer. Das mit dem Anruf ist OK. Morgen (Samstag) werde ich endlich die Grundierung aufbringen. Natürlich nach dem Schleifen.


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War von Euch schon jemand los?


----------



## BSZocher (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War von Euch schon jemand los?



Schonzeit


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich dussel! Hab mich um eine Woche vertan? Bin ich denn bescheurt???


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich dussel! Hab mich um eine Woche vertan? Bin ich denn bescheurt???



Junge Junge, gut das der Zander nur 2 Monate gesperrt ist. Nicht auszudenken was mit Timo ist wenn das länger dauern würde.:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## dauertest (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was ein Glück, von Samstag bis Montag geht´s wieder los!|bla:
Ist von euch auch jemand unterwegs?
Ich werds im Umfeld um Arnhem auf dem Lek/Ijssel und bis hin zum Rhein probieren. Wo startet Ihr in die Saison?|kopfkrat

Wünsche allen reichlich Zander zum Saisonstart!#6

P.S.: Was für Rollen fischt ihr vertical? Ich hab bislang Shimano Stradics in der 1000er Größe gefischt. Da sich die Rollen nun aber nach ca. 5 Jahren fischen anhören wie eine Kaffeemühle muss was Neues her. Die aktuelle Stradic (FC) ist mir aber zu schwer geworden. Hat von euch schon mal jemand das Japanmodell der Twin Power MG gefischt? Von ihren Daten macht sie einen guten eindruck, ich will sie aber nicht einfach so aus Japan bestellen ohne mal Erfahrungsberichte gehört zu haben.


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische auch die Stradic 1000 FB! Aber mit ner Twin Power kann man dif. nicht falsch machen.. Mein Cousin fischt auch ne Twin Power. Allerdings nicht zum Vertkalen, sonder an der Gummifischrute.. Er hat ne 2500er.. Geiles Teil.. Also ich denke mal, dass man bei Shimano in der Preisklasse eh nicht falsch machen kann!

@ Jochen: Ich bin wirklich fast durchgedreht ;-)


----------



## Tim78 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey , war letztes WE keiner draußen ?|bigeyes
Wollte nächstes WE wohl zu Issel .Hat da schon jemand was gefangen beim gufischen oder Schleppen .#c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

an der Issel läuft es gar nicht mal so schlecht...konnte am we ein paar zander überlisten...hier einer der größeren  [FONT=&quot]exemplare[/FONT]


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

geiles ding bad boy!! Hast du vom ufer geangelt???


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> geiles ding bad boy!! Hast du vom ufer geangelt???



ja genau...hatte alle bisse in ufer nähe und tags über kein einzigen biss...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Slippen am Rhederlaag  nun 10 Euros zur normalen Zeit..Wucher! 25% teurer wie im Vorjahr, wer sich das noch lange leisten will ,wenn man jede Woche los will und zusätzlich noch Spritkosten tragen muss etc, wunderbar. Da fisch ich doch lieber mal öfters vom Ufer aus. :-( und zum Herbst hin machts vertikalen eh mehr Spaß.
ich war noch nicht los.....demnächst mal wenn der erste Druck weg ist.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Achso, ich fische die Twin Power 1000FB vertikal..einfach ein Sahne Teil!! Früher habe ich immer die 1000 Stradic gefischt zum vertikalen, die heute noch besitze und die auch toll sind. Bei der neueren Stradic hatte Kollege immer das Problem das sich die Schnur nähe des Röllchen verhakte und beim Anschlag unfreiwillig der Bügel öfters mal umklappte..das Problem gibts bei der Twin Power garnicht. Seidenweicher Lauf..super einstellbare Bremse...Schnuraufwicklung top..bei der Rolle gibts nichts zu meckern wie bei allen guten Shimanos eigentlich nicht. Die größeren 2Tausender Modelle nehme ich zum Uferangeln und zum Köderfischangeln in der Ijssel.
Eine teurere aber absolut Nutzvolle Investion, bei mir kommt nix anderes mehr ins Haus als Shimano Rollen.


----------



## zanderzone (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Werde die tage auch noch mal zur Ijssel fahren und es vom Ufer aus versuchen.. aber wahrscheinlich so wie du abends in den Buhnen! Da muss was gehe, so kurz nach der Schonzeit!!!!

PS: Wie groß war er denn??? und ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob du vom Ufer oder vom Boot geangelt hast?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Werde die tage auch noch mal zur Ijssel fahren und es vom Ufer aus versuchen.. aber wahrscheinlich so wie du abends in den Buhnen! Da muss was gehe, so kurz nach der Schonzeit!!!!
> 
> PS: Wie groß war er denn??? und ich wollte eigentlich wissen, ob du vom Ufer oder vom Boot geangelt hast?




75cm 4,5kg...hab den vom Ufer aus gefangen..köder war ein weiß schwarzer kopyto in 10cm...


gruß alex


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kuckuck, bin wieder zu Hause. Nicht vom Angeln, sondern vom Thrombose heilen im Krankenhaus.


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mööönsch - was machst Du für Dingers |bigeyes

Gute Besserung wünsch ich Dir und das Du bald wieder den geschuppten Freunden nachstellen kannst :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mööönsch - was machst Du für Dingers |bigeyes



Jo das frage ich mich auch. Besonders wenn die Ärzte das nicht erkennen. Gut das es das I-Net gibt und da den Netdoktor. Durch deren Symtomen konnte ich sagen: Haaallllooooo das ist ne Thrombose. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zanderangler1 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne Thrombose ist auch nicht sofort erkennbar nur mit spezieller Untersuchung. Aber wenn man dickes Bein/Wade bekommt ohne das man selber weiss warum, wieso liegt das nahe. Ich habe 2006 auch eine bekommen und dachte erst an ner schweren Zerrung. Bin zwar zum Arzt aber die hatten nur Zeit auf Termin obwohl ich kaum noch laufen konnte. Ergebnis meiner Eigenbehandlund waren zwei Lungenembolien danach und 2 Wochen Krankenhaus zum schluss.... aber ich habs überlebt!! das war pures Glück:m


----------



## micha357 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ne Thrombose ist auch nicht sofort erkennbar nur mit spezieller Untersuchung. Aber wenn man dickes Bein/Wade bekommt ohne das man selber weiss warum, wieso liegt das nahe. Ich habe 2006 auch eine bekommen und dachte erst an ner schweren Zerrung. Bin zwar zum Arzt aber die hatten nur Zeit auf Termin obwohl ich kaum noch laufen konnte. Ergebnis meiner Eigenbehandlund waren zwei Lungenembolien danach und 2 Wochen Krankenhaus zum schluss.... aber ich habs überlebt!! das war pures Glück:m


Was hat das mit diesen Thema zu tun könnt ihr euch nicht anrufen wenn ihr probleme habt !!!!!
Ich wollte nicht nur sinnloses Zeug lesen das gehöhrt nicht hier hin!!!!!!!!!!!!:v
Ihr könnt das per Pm machen aber nicht in diesem Forum!!!!#q
Ansonsten brauch ich das nicht mehr.


----------



## zanderzone (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha357 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit diesen Thema zu tun könnt ihr euch nicht anrufen wenn ihr probleme habt !!!!!
> Ich wollte nicht nur sinnloses Zeug lesen das gehöhrt nicht hier hin!!!!!!!!!!!!:v
> Ihr könnt das per Pm machen aber nicht in diesem Forum!!!!#q
> Ansonsten brauch ich das nicht mehr.



Wo ist das Problem?? Dann ließ doch einfach nicht weiter!! Wann kann ich denn mal auf ein Bierchen vorbeikommen, Jochen?? Muss mir ja mal Dein Böötchen anschauen:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, jeder Zeit. Bin eh zu Hause. Ruf kurz an, und gut ist.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ruf Die die Tage mal an! hab nen ganzen schwung fin s aus den usa bekommen.. vllt willste ja welche ab haben..


----------



## Tim78 (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey "Zanderzone " verrätst du mir wo du die bestellt hast ?;+.
Mein Dealer will erst sein Lagerbestand Räumen bevor es die neuen Modelle gibt:c.
Welche Größe fischt du bevorzugt ?

Ps.
Gute Besserung an "gpsjunkie" hoffe das bremst deinen Umbau nicht total .


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Basspro.shops oder Cabelas oder halt bei Lunker City selbst für FinS und Co. @Tim. Wobei du in Holland auch schon sehr günstig an Gummis dran kommen kannst wenn du die richtigen Adressen kennst und es sich dann kaum lohnt selber aus den Staaten zu bestellen. Und einige Gummis, ich will jetzt die Marke nicht nennen, nur das sie Top Köder aus den USA sind..sind von der Qualität einfach nur noch Mist und kannst zum Zanderfischen kaum noch gebrauchen. @micha357..ich habe keine Probleme, wie Zanderzone schon schreibt, dann les es einfach nicht!|gr:


----------



## powermike1977 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha357 schrieb:


> Was hat das mit diesen Thema zu tun könnt ihr euch nicht anrufen wenn ihr probleme habt !!!!!
> Ich wollte nicht nur sinnloses Zeug lesen das gehöhrt nicht hier hin!!!!!!!!!!!!:v
> Ihr könnt das per Pm machen aber nicht in diesem Forum!!!!#q
> Ansonsten brauch ich das nicht mehr.



is kla was du brauchst!


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ruf Die die Tage mal an! hab nen ganzen schwung fin s aus den usa bekommen.. vllt willste ja welche ab haben..



Moin Timo, die Marke die du bekommen hast habe ich so gut wie gar nicht in der Kiste. Würde gerne welche schnorren. Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich. Und ich habe das Bier kalt.#h


----------



## micha357 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaube ihr habt denn sinn eines ANGELFORUM nicht verstanden.
Für solche fälle gibt es auch Telefone.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha357 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ihr habt denn sinn eines ANGELFORUM nicht verstanden.
> Für solche fälle gibt es auch Telefone.



Eigentlich antworte ich ja nicht auf son schmarrn. Aber sag mal Micha, ist die Winterdepression noch nicht vorbei? Warum soll man nicht mal andere Erfahrungen als die des Angelns austauschen? Warum stellen im BootsThread leute fragen zu einem Motor? Das ist doch alles Ok. Und ich finde wenn es Dir nicht passt dann schüttel mit de Kopf und gut ist. Oder melde meine Antwort den Mod`s die werden es dann schon richten. Ich gönne ja keinem was böses, aber so eine Thrombose ist kein Schnupfen. Jede erdenkliche Information egal wo die Herkommt könnte auch dein Leben retten. Aber ich denke Du bist ja auch im Thrombose, Lungenimbolie, HerzinfarktForum angemeldet. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hey "Zanderzone " verrätst du mir wo du die bestellt hast ?;+.
> Mein Dealer will erst sein Lagerbestand Räumen bevor es die neuen Modelle gibt:c.
> Welche Größe fischt du bevorzugt ?
> 
> ...



Hab mir die aus New York mitbringen lassen!! 
Lohnt sich schon.. aber die kannst du überall im Internet bestellen!! Gib bei Google mal fin s ein! Ich bevorzuge die Größ 4!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Timo, die Marke die du bekommen hast habe ich so gut wie gar nicht in der Kiste. Würde gerne welche schnorren. Gegen Bezahlung versteht sich. Und ich habe das Bier kalt.#h



Dann komme ich nächste Woche einfach mal vorbei!!! Sind immer 10 Stck. drin glaub ich! können die ja dann aufteilen! jeder 5! kommste ne ewigkeit mit hin! ich finde, dass es der beste vertikalköder ist! fische zu 99% nur damit!!
ich bring einfach mal alle mit!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab übrigens gestern noch nen kleinen Hecht gefangen!!! Allerdings nicht beim Vertikalangeln, wie man sieht!!


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hab übrigens gestern noch nen kleinen Hecht gefangen!!! Allerdings nicht beim Vertikalangeln, wie man sieht!!





Nee Nee TIMO wenn du nicht aufhörst hier son OFF TOPIC zu posten rufst du hier gleich wieder den MICHA zu seinen überflüssigen Stellungnahmen.

Hier geht`s doch um Verticalen, also wirklich. 


Und damit nicht mein posting nur OFF ist reiche ich mal den hier hinterher.







In Holland und dann auch noch vertikal, also Klassenziel erreicht.

Und an Jochen nochmal gute besserung !!!!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und an Jochen nochmal gute besserung !!!!!!!



Danke. Den Zander haben ich schon auf deiner Homepage gesehen. Habe ja Zeit genug. Haste trotz Haus basteln Zeit zum Vertikalen gehabt? Und da war noch ne Glastron dabei? Hattet Ihr beide Fisch?


----------



## Heiko112 (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen.
Gezwungenermaßen hatte ich einen kleinen Baustop einlegen müssen. Und den dann mal so genutzt. 

Hatte 17 Stück. Die Glastron ist von Sebastian . Der hat ja sein Halbkajütboot verkauft, wollte dann doch lieber was offenes, kennste das irgendwoher ???


War aber nur ne Probefahrt, er hatte kein E-motor und nichts mit. Hatte aber trotzdem ich glaube 4 Z-Fische und nen Barsch.


----------



## micha357 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Eigentlich antworte ich ja nicht auf son schmarrn. Aber sag mal Micha, ist die Winterdepression noch nicht vorbei? Warum soll man nicht mal andere Erfahrungen als die des Angelns austauschen? Warum stellen im BootsThread leute fragen zu einem Motor? Das ist doch alles Ok. Und ich finde wenn es Dir nicht passt dann schüttel mit de Kopf und gut ist. Oder melde meine Antwort den Mod`s die werden es dann schon richten. Ich gönne ja keinem was böses, aber so eine Thrombose ist kein Schnupfen. Jede erdenkliche Information egal wo die Herkommt könnte auch dein Leben retten. Aber ich denke Du bist ja auch im Thrombose, Lungenimbolie, HerzinfarktForum angemeldet. *kopfschüttel*


Ich habe nichts dagegen das ihr euch über sowas austauscht!
Aber es gibt halt andere möglichkeiten per Pm zB.
Weil wenn das alle machen, dann brauchen wir kein Anglerboard!
Ist halt sehr nervig, wenn man übers Angeln nachlesen möchte, um sich vielleicht den einen oder anderen kniff zu erhaschen. Und dann über sachen stolpert die eigendlich nicht hier hin geöhren.
Ist nicht persönlich gemeint und ich möchte hier auch niemanden angreifen.


----------



## powermike1977 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

is ja ok micha...aber hier muss auch platz fuer anderes sein. was hierhin gehoert und was nicht - liegt nicht an dir.  
hau rein!
mike


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Micha, prinzipell gebe ich Dir ja recht. Andererseits muss auch Spielraum für anderes sein. Und entschuldige: wegen ner Grippe macht das auch gar keiner. Und ich finde das Du trotzdem einen Wichtigen Tip bekommen hast (meine unglaubliche Geschichte schicke ich Dir gerne per PM zu). Nämlich das man mit ner Thrombose nicht leichtfertig umgehen sollte, und wenn es dich erwischt (was ich nicht hoffe) kannste sagen gut das der doofe gpsjunkie (nur platonisch gemeint) hier das gepostet hat.

So und nu haben wir uns bitte wieder alle Lieb und hoffen auf schöne Bilder vom Vertikalen (wie z.B von Heiko112 oder andern) und ich höre hier mit meinem Offtopic auf.

*küsschen*


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Heiko: Wo haste den gefangen?? in der Ijssel???


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderzone

Jo, in der Ijssel bei Kampen. Und jeder der sagt das die Ijssel ein schneller Fluß ist, der soll da mal hinfahren. Das ding steht da fast, ist für`s vertikalen aber deutlich einfacher da oben.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das kenne ich nicht.. Muss ich dann auch mal austesten.. Wie groß war er denn??? Sonst standart Ijssel-Zander??


----------



## Heiko112 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine Ahnung wie groß der ist. Gefangen, Fotografiert und wieder released wie die anderen Standardzander auch.

Die Slippe ist etwas steil aber ansonsten ist es da oben nicht schlecht.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nicht schlecht..werd heute abend evtl. noch mal los gehen.. aber dann auch wieder vom Ufer!


----------



## zorra (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> @ zanderzone
> 
> Jo, in der Ijssel bei Kampen. Und jeder der sagt das die Ijssel ein schneller Fluß ist, der soll da mal hinfahren. Das ding steht da fast, ist für`s vertikalen aber deutlich einfacher da oben.


 ...da ist die Ijssel auch breiter wie am Ijsselkop.... da ist sie genauso schnell wie der Rhein
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja und zum Ketelmeer ist es auch nicht mehr weit. Deswegen hat sie da auch nicht mehr soviel Stau.


----------



## Heiko112 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kenne die Ijssel denke ich mal sehr gut von Anfang bis Ende. Wollte nur damit sagen das der Fluss halt nicht gleich ist und nicht überall so schnell ist wie am anfang.


----------



## zanderzone (29. Juni 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War niemand los, bei dem "schönen" Wetter?


----------



## Tim78 (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Doch doch los schon !
war aber nur 2mal vertikalen da einem die Zander ja fast in die Tasche springen .
War an denn Buhnen Slipe Loch"G"  4-5km hinter der Eisenbahnbrücke sprich hinter der Stadt oder an der Hafen einfahrt . Ersten 2 Tage mit Boot danach nur vom Ufer aus und hatte jedes mal so 20-30 Zander Tages ausbeute auf grün töne Aktiv gefischt war echt spitze . Bei dem wetter hätte ich da nicht mit gerechnet sehe aus wie ein Hummer knall rot ,die meisten habe ich ab  20.00uhr gefangen waren viele kleine aber auch jeden Tag 3-4 recht gute so um 70cm dabei aber trotz der menge oder wegen der menge keine richtig großen über 80cm oder so.
Bilder setzt ich noch ein 
Zander  in der Prallen Sonne und dann die menge#q
hätte ich vorher nie geglaubt.|kopfkrat
aber es klappt|bla: super momentan|bla:


----------



## Tim78 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was geht vertikal kann mir doch keiner sagen das in Moment keiner los ist? Habe am letzten Wochenende vertikal 2minis verhaftet ,denke das der wetter Umschwung schuld ist habe sonst keine Erklärung für den Totalen Einbruch der Beislaune ........


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kumpel von mir war letztens an der Ijssel von den Buhnen. Er sagte die Buhnen sind voll mit Kleinfisch. Vielleicht liegt es auch am warmen Wetter und am reichlich gedeckten Tisch?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geht jemand von euch in Roermond vertikal angeln ?   Ich habe immer Probleme mit der Drift, da ich kein E-motor habe. Ich habe es daher nur 5 mal versucht und konnte nur einen 65 Zander verhaften


----------



## Carpdr (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Zusammen,
da sich hier doch so einige Vertikalprofis rumtreiben und ich unbedingt mal versuchen möchte und leider kein Boot habe, wollte ich Euch mal Fragen, ob jemand von Euch Adressen weiss, wo ich Boote mieten kann. Interessant wäre es an
Haringsvliet,Volkerak oder die Ijssel um Deventer/Doesburg.
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Zanderangler1 (2. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey, scheint nicht so viel los zu sein an der Front. Ich war selber noch nicht los ausser einmal Ijssel im Juni was aber nicht gut lief an dem Tag. Früher war ich viel Nachtangeln im Sommer aber mit Aufkommen der vielen deutschsprachigen Gastangler ist es dort nicht zum besseren übergegangen. Vertikal werde ich demnächst mal wieder starten...bin aber dabei noch mein Boot auszustatten


----------



## Tim78 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe heute gehört das ein Deutscher sein Alu-Boot auf der Issel geschrottet hat ;ist wohl auf ne Sandbank gefahren ??????
Hoffe das das keiner von Euch war oder hat schon einer mehr gehört??????
Weiter gute fahrt und immer ne Handvoll Wasser unterm Kiel!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Heiko112 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hört sich ein wenig kurios an. Ein Aluboot an einer Sandbank geschrottet und dann noch ne Sandbank in der Ijssel.

Mein`s isses nich gewesen.

Bin allerdings schonmal mit nem GFK Boot auf ne Sandbank mit knapp 25 km/h gefahren.Am Boot war nichts dran. Nur ich bin fast vorne raus, so bremst das |rolleyes.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Bin allerdings schonmal mit nem GFK Boot auf ne Sandbank mit knapp 25 km/h gefahren.Am Boot war nichts dran. Nur ich bin fast vorne raus, so bremst das |rolleyes.




|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes Hoffe das es nicht meins ist? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Heiko112 (5. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

HIHI Moin Jochen.

Nein war nicht dein`s war mein Nitro gewesen in Giesi. Die waren fröhlich am Baggern und haben die Bojen nicht weiter gesetzt.

Deswegen ist da wohl auch 6 km/h. Aber muss schon wohl lustig ausgesehen haben wie da einer mit ner Wathose mitten aufem See aussteigt und das Boot wieder freischiebt.

War mir nicht sicher ob der Sand fest genug war da der da ja nur hingespült wird und ich angst hatte das ich versinke.

Und ausserdem hätte das auch die Shetland haben können am Nitro war nichts zu sehen nicht mal Schleifspuren.#6#6


----------



## ZanderKalle (8. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat einer von euch Tipps zum Vertikalen in Lemmer(Friesland) und Umgebung???

Kennt einer die Gewässer rund um Lemmer, und wie sind da zur Zeit die Fänge???


----------



## zanderzone (10. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



ZanderKalle schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch Tipps zum Vertikalen in Lemmer(Friesland) und Umgebung???
> 
> Kennt einer die Gewässer rund um Lemmer, und wie sind da zur Zeit die Fänge???



Da kenn ich mich gar nciht aus.. Bin eigentlich nur in der Ijssel unterwegs und in den großen holländischen Gewässern..


----------



## Bald Patch (16. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

wir waren gestern das erste Mal an der Ijssel unterwegs - an den Buhnen bei Dieren.
Ich war erstaunt über die hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit der Ijssel in diesem Bereich.
Eigentlich wollten wir ja aber auch  erst mal nur den Vispas holen und die Gegend erkunden.
Unser eigentliches Vorhaben  ist ,auf der Ijssel auch mal mit dem Boot vertikalangeln zu testen.Nur da wo wir jetzt waren kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen,dass dies aufgrund der Strömung möglich ist.
Ich habe ein 4 m GFK Boot mit einem Rhino 44 E-Motor.Allerdings keinen Benzinmotor dabei.

Kann denn mal bitte einer der hier anwesenden Vertikalanglern weiterhelfen und sagen,ob und wenn ja in welchem Bereich der Ijssel, ich mit diesem Boot angeln kann?
Und wo bekomme ich das Boot zu Wasser(Slipanlage).

LG

Uwe


----------



## Heiko112 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin
also ohne kleinen Benzinmotor  würde ich dir nicht raten auf die Ijssel zu gehen. 

Aber wenn du unbedingt möchtest. Die Ijssel bei Kampen und Zwolle ist deutlich langsamer als die Ecke um Dieren. Da wirst du es um einiges leichter haben als da unten.

Würde dir aber empfehlen wenn du dir keinen Benziner zulegen möchtest deinen Trailer für den Winter so aufzumotzen das du direkt in die Seen Slippen kannst. Also ne Slipphilfe oder so etwas in der Art. 

Ich hätte keinen Spaß daran nur mit E-Motor über die Ijssel zu schippern.

Achja im Industriehafen von Kampen kann man slippen
die Strasse ist die Haatlandhaven

das würde ich dir ans Herz legen da oben ist die Strömung gut, die Slippe gut und Zander und Barsche fängste da auch.


----------



## Bald Patch (17. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die Antwort,Heiko.

Zwolle ist mir aber zu weit weg.

Was ist die Alternative? Der Rhederlaag?

Der müsste doch mit E-Motor befahrbar sein.

Uwe


----------



## Fishhunter78 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Habe mir kürzlich ein Boot gekauft und die beiden Führerscheine gemacht.

Das Boot bin ich gerade vom Badeboot zum Angel- /Vertikalboot umbauen und restaurieren.

Da sich dieses Projekt ganz ganz langsam dem Ende neigt möchte ich mich nun schon mal informieren, wo ich in den Niederlanden mit dem Vertikalen und dem damit verbundenen Böötchenfahren am besten anfangen könnte.

Bei dem Boot handelt es sich um einen Dreikieler von 4,18 x 1,65 mit 25 PS.

Mein Wohnort ist Köln.

Über Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Beste Grüße


----------



## bertman (18. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort,Heiko.
> 
> Zwolle ist mir aber zu weit weg.
> 
> ...



Hi Uwe,

auf jeden Fall kannst du da slippen! Du solltest dir aber im Klaren sein, daß auch der Rhederlaag ziemlich gross ist, und die Hotspots je nach Jahreszeit schön verteilt sind 

Halt dich lieber an Heikos Tipp, und leg dir nen günstigen gebrauchten Benziner zu! 5Ps sollten ja locker reichen bei eurem Boot!

Gruss Robert


----------



## Zanderangler1 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sollte man sich mal durch lesen als Zanderangler. Snoekbaarsvissers hebben de strijd verloren! alo Zanderangler haben den Kampf verloren. Es geht darum das die Berufsfischer in Holland mehr oder weniger machen und tun können was sie wollen und der holländische Sportvisserverband da auch noch bei mitmacht und zustimmt. Warum das muss man sich wohl nicht fragen... auch in den lieben Niederlanden liebt man das liebe Geld mehr wie alles andere! Also schlechte Zeiten für uns Zanderliebhaber. Bischen Holländisch solltet ihr aber lesen können um den Bericht und die Seite zu verstehen.

http://www.snoekbaarsvissers.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=490&Itemid=144


----------



## Bald Patch (19. August 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du solltest dir aber im Klaren sein, daß auch der Rhederlaag ziemlich gross ist, und die Hotspots je nach Jahreszeit schön verteilt sind 

Halt dich lieber an Heikos Tipp, und leg dir nen günstigen gebrauchten Benziner zu! 5Ps sollten ja locker reichen bei eurem Boot!

Gruss Robert[/QUOTE]

Naja,klar ist der groß.

Aber ein 2.Motor lohnt sich nicht für die wenigen Angeltouren ,die meine Zeit erlaubt.

Aber wenn ich das richtig sehe,ist doch der Rhederlaag immer noch deutlich kleiner als der Möhnesee - und dort kommen alle mit der E-Motor bestens zurecht.

Uwe


----------



## Tim78 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn die Pegelstände an der Issel noch weiter in den Keller sacken brauchst nur noch ne Wathose ist ja echt stark wie weit die in Deventer runtergesackt ist|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollte Morgen an die Ijssel angeln...lohnt es sich überhaupt bei diesem Wetter oder soll man lieber zuhause bleiben?


----------



## zanderzone (7. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ein weg zur ijssel lohnt sich immer ;-)
hast du was gefangen?


----------



## Tim78 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie schon geschrieben fangen kannst an der Issel immer was
Nur die Größe der Zander lässt im Sommer immer zu wünschen übrig     Auf 5 untermaßige kommt ein guter .
Wobei der ein oder andere Meter Hecht auch im Sommer ganz gut zu Fangen ist von den Rapfen im Spätsommer ganz zu Schweigen|bla:|bla:|bla:
Barsch geht auch fast immer wenn man die RICHTIGEN Ecken kennt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hatte ingesammt 14 Zander 5 davon 70+ und neuer PB 90cm...


----------



## zanderzone (9. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Hatte ingesammt 14 Zander 5 davon 70+ und neuer PB 90cm...




Alter Falter!! Das ist ja sehr geil..  wo warst du an der Ijssel, wenn du das überhaupt verraten magst ;-)
hast du vom Ufer geangelt?? Die größen sind echt schon unrealistisch.. wahnsinn...


----------



## theundertaker (9. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

aahhhhhh....hier heißt er badboy199 anstatt alex199 ;-)

Dann nochmal Petri, du "schlechterJunge199" ;-)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Alter Falter!! Das ist ja sehr geil..  wo warst du an der Ijssel, wenn du das überhaupt verraten magst ;-)
> hast du vom Ufer geangelt?? Die größen sind echt schon unrealistisch.. wahnsinn...




ich kann es nicht sagen wo das war sonst ist die Stelle dannn überlaufen...hatte die alle von Ufer aus gefangen...würde gern mal von Boot aus fischen, wenn jemand mich  mitnehmen würde...es waren noch mehrere Große exeplare dabei die sich im Kraut dann verabschiedet haben...zanderzone es ist alles real man muss nur wissen wo die Fischen auf Jagt gehen...


----------



## zanderzone (10. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

worauf haste die denn gefangen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (10. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kopyto 10cm weiß schwarz


----------



## Zanderangler1 (11. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tolle Fische keine Frage und für die Ijssel an einem Tag eher die Aussnahme für die heutige Zeit....vor 10-15 Jahren war das oft die Regel. Kann mir vorstellen das es noch paar Hotspots in der Ijssel gibt aber die kennen die Berufsfischer dann meist auch sehr schnell.
Ich halte so einen Tag mit mehreren guten Fischen durchaus für realistisch aber selten und her Ausnahme, im Zutphener ...Deventer Raum denke ich schon fast ausgeschlossen solche Tages/Abendfänge an der Ijssel in solcher Stückzahl dieser Größenordnung. Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und etwas Glück haben dabei. Und nur mit Wissen wo die Zander beissen oder sich aufhalten, hat es auch nicht nur zu tun, das kann ganz schnell wieder ganz anders aussehen.

Wichtig ist allerdings schon das diese Stellen nicht zu stark beangelt werden und der Boden einfach eine vernünftige Struktur hat und sich viel Fisch dort aufhält, ich kannte früher auch eine Buhne an der man Fanggarantie hatte aber das hat sich total geändert dort. 
Das erste Mal an der Ijssel überhaupt,hatte ich knapp 50 Zander von einer einzigen Buhne aus in knapp 3 Stunden gefangen, alle samt mit Köderfisch und es waren dann schliesslich nicht noch mehr Zander, da ich keine Köderfische mehr hatte nach zwei, dreimaligen am Haken machen. Und es waren damals auch etliche stattliche Zander darunter von 70+ und selbst manchmal 80 oder 90+. Gummis waren zu dieser Zeit noch fast garnicht aufem Markt. Das ging kurz drauf erst richtig los.

ich denke mal das Bad Boy im Doesburger/Arnheimer Raum gewesen ist..irgendwo dazwischen jedenfalls.  Petri Heil nochmals!! Tolle Fische..es gibt sie also noch wenngleich nicht mehr in Massen wie früher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In Doesburger/Arnheimer war es nicht kenne mich da auch nicht aus...der befischungs Druck ist da auch sehr groß mit Netzen wird da auch gefischt...hab micht selbst gewundert das ich so viele Gute Fische fangen konnte...


----------



## zorra (12. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....der ganze oben angeführte Raum ist platt da sorgt der Herr Berufsfischer den viele kennen schon für und das wird noch schlimmer...es werden vereinzelt noch Fische gefangen ab wie vor 30Jahre die Zeiten sind vorbei aber auch an den Supergeässern in NL geht es dem Ende zu...natürlich sind noch nicht alle Fische weg.
gr.zorra


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War diese Woche an der gleichen Stelle und konnte 7 Zander überlisten 4 davon 70+ und zwei Große sind mir ausgeschlitzt...die waren bestimm an die 90+...kollege hat einen 87ziger rausgehollt..3 Zander haben wir mitgenommen die anderen konten wieder schwimmen...


----------



## minden (16. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri zu den Zandern BadBoy 

Hüte deine Spots wenn du weiter in RUhe fischen willst 

PS:
Finde es immer irgendwie schade, dass man gleich versucht irgendwie die Stelle hier zu lokalisieren. Gönnt ihm seine Fische und freut euch das in der Issel gegen allg. Erfahrungen doch noch so viele Großfische fangbar sind, sollte doch motivieren vielleicht mal seine eigenen Spots zu überdenken, mich motiviert sowas immer ungemein, erarbeitet sollte es dann aber doch jeder selber für sich...finde ich...


----------



## Tim78 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Petri zu den Zandern BadBoy
> 
> Hüte deine Spots wenn du weiter in RUhe fischen willst
> 
> ...


Da hast du Recht !
Aber zumindest die Gegenden grob fände ich ja doch mal interessant,weil wie du schon sagst sind es Ausnahme Fänge und ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel ja bekanntlich .
Zudem ist es doch erstaunlich wie viele an solchen stellen vorbei Fischen und nur noch halbstarke erwischen .
Gerade bei so einem viel gefischten Köder wie dem Kopyto wundern mich die Fänge doch Stark .
Aber Trotz allem muß man ja groß Gratulieren echt feine Fische .
Ps. Ich glaub wenn ich sie gefangen hätte würde ich die Stelle auch für mich behalten. Zumal ich einmal auf meiner Topstelle besuch hatte der sah das ich gut Fing und am nächsten WE saß er dort mit 7 "Stammesleuten" das ging so über 14 Tage und jetzt ist der Hotspot hin......:v


----------



## minden (17. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja...deswegen sollte man auch damit mehr als vorsichtig umgehen und dementsprechend auch einfach nur gratulieren ohne zu hinterfragen WO es denn gewesen sein könnte, mit dem Hintergedanken den Radius ein wenig einzuengen und vielleicht dort mal "gezielter als zuvor" zu fischen|rolleyes

Ist leider heutzutage so....:c

Das man weiß um welchen Fluß es sich handelt, ist doch schon viel


----------



## Heiko112 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Das man weiß um welchen Fluß es sich handelt, ist doch schon viel


 

Und das ist im Zeitalter von Google earth und Virtual Earth schon äusserst gefährlich. Aber die Leute müssen wohl erst selbst solch schlechte Efahrungen machen um das zu kapieren. 

Badboy und Tim sind nicht gemeint aber andere hier im Thread sollten das mal überdenken.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (17. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wer angeln geht der fängt auch Fische, wer nicht der nicht. Ich baue zur Zeit mein Boot um und gehe deshalb auch garnicht Zanderangeln zur Zeit, aber bald geht es los sofern die Ijssel bis dahin nicht leer gelaufen ist.|kopfkrat dann muss halt weiter weg gefahren werden. Ist die Maas auch so leer?

Gerade im Zeitalter von Google Earth gibt es kaum noch Strecken oder Seen an der Ijssel oder an der Maas die unbekannt sind. Wenn ich an den See in G denke dort war ich zu Anfangs Zeiten im Winter alleine selbst an Wochenenden waren dort max 2 Boote drauf..und nun?!! Das selbe gilt eigentlich für die gesamte Ijsselstrecke....es gibt kaum nichts bekanntes,dort  trifft man überall Angler. Am schlimmsten finde ich einfach die ganzen Osteuropäer die ihr Unwesen treiben und alles mit nehmen an Fisch. Selbst am Kettelmeer tauchen sie auf und machen den Holländern Ärger und Kummer weil sie sich an keine Regeln halten. Und das sehe ich an der ganzen Ijssel die mir bekannt ist als Problem. Wenn ich in G am Loch spät abends aus dem Bellyboot steige und direkt in schlechten deutsch gefragt werde, wo Papiere, du gefangen was, dann wird mir schlecht. Alle schimpfen zwar rum auf den Berufsfischer aber mich würde mal die Entnahme intersessieren  von den gesamten Anglern auch den Selbsternannten Catch und Release Fischern! Ich glaube da würde es einem schlecht werden wenn man die Zahl der mitgenommen Zander wüsste! Selbst NKS Fischer wurden letzens noch mit 10! getöteten Fischen erwischt.

 Ausnahmen sind die Strecken wo man eine extra Vergunning vom Verein benötigt wie beispielsweise an einigen Strecken zwischen Zutphen und Deventer, dort ist vom Ufer aus nix allein mit der Grooten Vergunning zu wollen, gut so denn es ist schon schlecht genug geworden dort. Es gbt zwar  auch dort einige sehr gute Hot Spots die man nur kennen muss aber es sind wenige geworden. Und ich bin einfach faul geworden was laufen angeht an der Ijssel |supergri

Aber eines noch...ich will GARNIX gewahr werden, weil ich das garnicht nötig habe und jeden seinen Fisch gönne wenn er kein Massenmörder ist. Und nach mittlerweile über 20 sehr erfolgreichen Zanderangel Jahren ist man nicht mehr neidisch oder sonst was auf schöne Zander. Ich kann auf mehr wie genug sehr schöne Zander wie Hechte zurück blicken und es werden noch nicht die letzen gewesen sein. |supergri#h

Und nun hoffe ich mal bald auf mehr Regen und Wasser auch für die Ijsseluferangler damit sie ihre Bersteigerausrüstung zuhause lassen können.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> . Aber die Leute müssen wohl erst selbst solch schlechte Efahrungen machen um das zu kapieren.
> .


 
Kann ich leider nur bestätigen.

Anfangs habe ich kein kein Geheimnis daraus gemacht, wo ich angel.
Aber dann wurde mein Gewässer immer voller und voller und voller......#d


----------



## minden (18. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderangler

naja...GE hin oder her. Man kennt viele Stellen von GE aus her, klar, aber aussehen tun sie bei GE alle geil,...vor Ort siehts manchmal schon anders aus Deshalb sollte man seine Spots nicht für allemann posten....denn sonst wirds gaaanz schnell gaaaanz voll da,...naja und leider unterwasser auch mal gaaan schnell gaaaanz leer#d
Internet ist schön und gut, aber Gewässer und Stellen muss man ja nicht mit ins Rennen werfen. Fotos und Berichte schreiben und den Usern fototechnisch an einen Angelausflug teilhaben lassen, kann man auch ohne Gewässerangaben zu machen:g

Zum Thema Holland und Co. Ich denke und sehe dass es dort auch nicht leichter wird. Die werden sich auch bald was überlegen müssen wenn sie weiterhin so schöne Gewässer haben wollen,..leider#d Leute die Säckeweise mitnehmen, Berufsfischer und Co werden den Bestand ganz schön einem mitgeben....sehr schade, aber man merkt es schon wie ich finde. Naja und nur weil Leute bei NKS mitfischen heißt das garnix...hab schon oft Holländer gesehen, die schön den C&R Stícker am Boot haben, auf gleichem dann aber viele Zander in die Staufächer verschwinden...|evil: Sprich NKS Teilnahme und n Aufkleber machen noch keinen verantwortungsbewussten Angler aus, der seine Fische zurücksetzt oder auch im Winter nur bis Tiefe XY angeln geht.

PS: Viel Erfolg beim Bootsumbauen,....ich muss bei meinem auch mal dringend weitermachen

 PPS: Das Thema Neid find ich eh immer wieder geil...


----------



## Tim78 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

PS: Viel Erfolg beim Bootsumbauen,....ich muss bei meinem auch mal dringend weitermachen

 PPS: Das Thema Neid find ich eh immer wieder geil...[/QUOTE]

Denke das die Boote so langsam Startklar sein sollten....
Noch 2-3 Wochen mit so kühlen Nächten dann geht es wieder richtig los.
Wie weit ist" gps junkie" eigentlich mit seinem Boot hat es endlich Glatze ?????????


----------



## Heiko112 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

GPSJUNKIE`s Boot hat schon Glatze. Bilder sind hier im Board unter Boots und Kutterangeln.

Zu den Jungs vom NKS.

Dieses Jahr wurden schon mehrere Fischwilderer ( unter anderen auch mit Wurfnetze) auf dem Gooimeer festgesetzt. Und mehrere male waren es tatsächlich NKS Angler. 


Zum Thema C & R lasse ich mich jetzt aber nicht mehr aus. Habe den Auflkeber nicht am Boot halte mich aber fast immer dran.


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aus Angst des Offtopics lasse ich mich zu nix hinreissen. Aber ich bin schwach.

Guggst Du.

Seit diesem WE bin ich beim Einbau. Fast alles Lackiert. Jetzt kommt die Elektrik.

So und nu haut mich wieder.


----------



## Heiko112 (20. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Angeber.

Mein Alu ist kommendes Jahr in der Schonzeit dran.

Ein Angelkollege von mir hat ein Aluboot gekauft und da sind so einige Sachen dran die ich in meinem Boot umsetzen möchte.

@ Junkie dann kann ja der Winter kommen und die Seen werden ordentlich unsicher gemacht. 
Es sei denn es ist wieder ordentlich Eis druff waaa. |bigeyes|bigeyes

Wenn der Rest genauso ordentlich wird wie das bereits gebaute dann ist der Hobel ja deutlich besser als ein Neues.


----------



## minden (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das wird aber n schicker Umbau...bin gespannt....Glatze steht ihm gut|supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hach wenn die Rückschläge nicht immer wären. Dann wär ich schon etwas weiter. Aber nein irgendwie ist der Lack immer alle, dann sind die Schaltzüge zu kurz, dann muss man ne bestimmte Reihenfolge einhalten. Aber in zwei Wochen gehts auf die Ostsee, ich denke bis dahin ist das meiste fertig. Gestern kam der motor dran, schön wieder mit der Powertrimm zuspielen. Sonntag will ich auf die Ems. Guggen ob ich die Lenkung wieder falsch rum eingebaut habe. Wäre nicht das erste mal.

Und Tim macht mir Mut mit der Aussage das es erst in ca zwei wochen wieder los geht. Das sollte zu schaffen sein.


----------



## minden (22. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist das, was am meisten aufhällt bei solchen Umbauten. Irgendwas fehlt immer und macht dann nen ganzen Tag kaputt, bzw. man muss noch länger drauf warten bis man das benötigte Teil bekommt...

Aber so...sorry OT#h


----------



## Tim78 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sieht ja Prima aus dein Umbau ,da hast dir ja richtig mühe gegeben#6
Wenn ich an meinen Eigenbau denke ; da war ja nur halb soviel zu Spachtel und es war ne Sau Arbeit .
Denke das mit denn 14Tagen hat sich wohl erledigt , so Warm wie das tagsüber momentan ist, dauert das noch wohl 1 Monat.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, wollte mich mal kurz OT melden. Heute war ich auf der Ems zur Probefahrt. Man hatte ich die Hose nass. Das Boot ist echt klasse geworden, läuft ohne das gros die Nase raus kommt. Platz ohne Ende. Jetzt freue ich mich auf die Zandersaison. Das Boot ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber man kann auf die Ostsee. Morgen Abend geht`s los.

Apropo Zander, Heiko warst Du am We noch los?? Ich habe mit der Elektrik gekämpft.

Hier zwei Handybilder. Andere habe nicht nicht, weil ich vor Aufregung meine Kamera vergessen habe. *Schäm*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist Dein altes Boot ? |bigeyes

Ist klasse geworden..#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Das ist Dein altes Boot ? |bigeyes
> 
> Ist klasse geworden..#6



Moin Thomas, jo das "war" mein altes Boot. Ich sage Dir das war (und ist) ne Menge Arbeit. Aber gestern auf der Ems habe ich es gemerkt. Es hat sich gelohnt. Zum Angeln viel besser......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> . Es hat sich gelohnt. Zum Angeln viel besser......


 
Glaube ich Dir...

Im Winter müssen wir uns noch mal an dem See treffen, aber diesmal mit meinem Boot, und die Parkgebühren zahle ich diesmal auch...ich habe noch was gut zu machen..:m


----------



## Tommi-Engel (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war auch mal los vertikalen.
Neben 5 Zander um die 45 cm, konnte ich meinen PB in Sachen Zander ein gutes Stück hochschrauben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2677647&postcount=2245


----------



## zanderzone (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alter Falter!!! Respekt! Glückwunsch zur Bombe!!


----------



## Tim78 (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So eine Granate zum Saison Anfang :m Gratuliere!!!
Na hoffentlich geht es so weiter......
Ps. War sonst schon jemand los?
Hoffe das mein Boot bis nächstes WE auch wieder da ist will auch mal wieder Raus...:c


----------



## bertman (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man munkelt von sehr vielen Zandern auf nem schwarzen Lund aus Siegen. Aber vielleicht schreibt der ein oder andere Herr der Besatzung ja noch was 

Gruss Robert

p.s.: Ich hab euch noch slippen sehen, dann wart ihr wech


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war auch noch mal los....
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2680065&postcount=2271


----------



## zanderzone (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne, Tommi!!!

Deine Sohn war los ;-)

Ein ganz schöner Koffer!!


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keiner los gewesen?
Ausser Jochen der Großzanderjäger ;-)


----------



## Ollek (4. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

:mey zanderzone wie war deine Saison?

Bei mir ist viel dazwischen gekommen, hätte mich sonnst schon mal bei dir gemeldet.

Bei uns war dieses Jahr relativ tot inner Elbe, bzw. hab viel zu wenig geangelt dieses Jahr.
Hoffe mal das nächstes jahr mehr Erfolg bringt.

Gruss Ollek


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war auf der Maas, habe dort aber mehr oder minder mein Boot und Motor getestet aber auch bischen geangelt. Aber wenig Strömung, viel Dreck in der Maas...einen Minizander habe ich überlistet und ein guter Fisch eventuell Hecht ist mir mit samt Montage durch die Lappen gegangen beim Anschlag. Aufem Loch war ich auch vor zwei Wochen (Bellyboot) aber dort ist mir definitiv zu wenig Wasser drin und ich konnte auch da nur zwei Zander überlisten um die 45cm...Wasser war mit 13 Grad aber auch noch sehr warm. Bei mir läuft es noch nicht wiklich gut an, aber ich war auch sehr wenig los ich mag dieses Niedrigwasser einfach nicht.


----------



## zanderzone (5. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Saison geht ja jetzt erst los ;-)
Da mein Cousin sein Boot verkauft hat, bin ich wohl dieses Jahr ein bissel auf Jochen angewiesen, dass er mich mit nimmt.. 
Loch ist ja auch noch viel zu früh.. Muss noch viel kälter werden.. in der Ijssel müsste es jetzt eigentlich sehr gut laufen, aber noch zu wenig wasser, wie du ja schon sagtest..

Jochen und ich wollen am 14. Nov. mal los.. schauen wir mal..


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die Saison geht ja jetzt erst los ;-)
> Da mein Cousin sein Boot verkauft hat, bin ich wohl dieses Jahr ein bissel auf Jochen angewiesen, dass er mich mit nimmt..
> Loch ist ja auch noch viel zu früh.. Muss noch viel kälter werden.. in der Ijssel müsste es jetzt eigentlich sehr gut laufen, aber noch zu wenig wasser, wie du ja schon sagtest..
> 
> Jochen und ich wollen am 14. Nov. mal los.. schauen wir mal..



Moin Zanderzone, warum so depressiv????? Das mit dem 14ten klappt doch. Es sei denn mein Arbeitgeber kommt dazwischen. Ansonsten klappt das. Wasserstand kommt auch wieder hoch. War gestern bei fast 3m.

Zum Schmackhaft machen: Ich mache meine Homepage neu und habe mal den Bericht vom letzten Wochenende reingestellt. Guggst du  viel spaß damit.


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!
Geiler Bericht!! Hoffen wir mal, dass wir Samstag auch ein paar zander rauskloppen!!! Wenn Dein Arbeitgeber dazwischen kommt, dann kündige doch einfach!! Man muss auch mal_ *Prioritäten* setzen;-)_


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das sieht nicht gut aus für Samstag, Jochen! 
Glaub wir müssen doch zur Ijssel!!!

Guck: http://www.windguru.cz/de/index.php?sc=48278


----------



## DerZanderAngler (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich werde Samstag auch vom Ufer aus die Ijsell und die anliegenden Seen beangeln.


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tztzztztztztztz, dienstags habe ich noch nicht das Höschen nass. Erstmal abwarten was das Wetter so am Do-Fr macht. Dann kann man immer noch schauen.

Ausserdem haben wir in die andere Richtung auch schöne Kanäle in denen es sich bestimmt auch lohnen wird. Aber erstmal ruhig Blut.


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War noch jemand los, bei dem schönen Wetter?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War noch jemand los, bei dem schönen Wetter?


 
Nö, noch nicht.
Wie war es bei Euch?


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich war am Sonntag für 2 Stunden auf der Maas ( Km 135-137 ),habe das mit dem Vertikalangeln auch mal versucht .
> Mit einer 180 cm Rute und normaler Stationärrolle.
> Die Maas bietet sich auf Grund der geringen Stömung ja an.
> ...



Dann musst du es lassen:m
Der Drill macht Dir keinen Spass, weil du wahrscheinlich nen Mini-Zander gefangen hast! Aber lass Dir gesagt sein, dass es keinen besseren Biss beim Angeln gibt, als ein 90iger Zander, der 6 Meter unter Deinen Füßen in die Rute hämmert! Und die ersten Meter gibt der richtig Gas.. Wenn du ihn oben hast, dass ist der Spuk natürlich schnell vorbe!!

@Tommi: Waren nicht los bei dem scheiss Wetter!!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein erster 90+ diese Saison habe ich überlisten können......das geilste der Biss, meine Godfather ist dabei sogar auf der Bootswand leicht angetischt so hat der rein gehauen.  habe ja schon viele große Zander gefangen, aber dieser Biss war echt der Hammer. Drei 70iger hatte ich an 2 Angeltagen ebenfalls dabei. So langsam wirds was bei steigendem Wasser.  leider melden die nur immer viel Wind.


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren am Sonntag mal wieder am Loch.Man hat das gepustet und Vormittags bei dem Regen blieb Kein Höschen Trocken.
Wobei die Zander sich kaum haben stören lassen  beim beißen wenn es denn dann mal möglich war sauber zu fischen kammen auch immer wieder ein paar gute Kandidaten ins Boot.
Insgesamt konnte man zufrieden sein .#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, wir waren am Samstag in Holland. War super Wetter, schöne Fische und im Pullover auf dem Boot gesessen. Und das Boot ohne Kappe ist der Brüller. Vielleicht stellt der Timo noch das Bild von der Slippe ein?

Bericht von Samstag hier


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Super Bericht !
Das Wetter war ja wohl auf deiner Seite was? 
Wir hatten nur Unwetter dafür aber auch Zander im großen Einlauf und den Buhnen .
Wie macht sich dein Boot ohne Aufbau das muss doch Endspannung sein beim Vertikalen oder?


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, das Boot ist super. Gerd und ich haben jetzt erstmal einen MinnKota Vector x3 bestellt. Der kommt aber leider erst im Januar. Evtl stellt Timo das Bild vom Boot mal ein.

Wie jetzt Fische in der Buhne???? Bei uns war nix. Nur so ein kleiner Zander....... etwas größer als der Gufi.


----------



## Tim78 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wundert mich eigentlich kaum da das Wasser in der letzten Woche um 1,5 Grad wärmer geworden ist.
Wenn das so weiter geht wissen die Zander bald gar nicht mehr das Winter ist und wir sie fangen wollen.
Nicht das die noch aus den löchern Verschwinden:q


----------



## Koghaheiner (24. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin, wir waren am Samstag in Holland. War super Wetter, schöne Fische und im Pullover auf dem Boot gesessen. Und das Boot ohne Kappe ist der Brüller. Vielleicht stellt der Timo noch das Bild von der Slippe ein?
> 
> Bericht von Samstag hier



Hi Jochen, neues Boot? Was ist mit deiner Shetland, als wir damals zum Makrelenfischen nach Norddeich fuhren war es doch grade frisch umgebaut?? Heckspiegel und Stringer neu, wenn ich mich recht erinnere??

Gruß

Jens


----------



## zanderzone (24. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin! 
Cooler Bericht Jochen! Jo, stell das Foto ein, aber dafür muss ich das Foto erst vom Handy holen! Hat echt Spass gemacht..
Das Wasser hatte am Samstag 9 Grad! Komisch, dass nichts in den Buhnen bei uns ging, da es ja noch gar nciht richtig kalt war! Aber die Zander sind wohl raus aus der Ijssel so wie es aussieht.. ..


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Hi Jochen, neues Boot? Was ist mit deiner Shetland, als wir damals zum Makrelenfischen nach Norddeich fuhren war es doch grade frisch umgebaut?? Heckspiegel und Stringer neu, wenn ich mich recht erinnere??
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Jens



Hallo Jens. Das ist die Shetland. Nur ohne Kappe und ohne Wasser im Boden, und mit wesentlich mehr platz. Was meinste was die Makrelen nächsten Sommer sagen???? hihi welch ein Platz.


----------



## Koghaheiner (25. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hallo Jens. Das ist die Shetland. Nur ohne Kappe und ohne Wasser im Boden, und mit wesentlich mehr platz. Was meinste was die Makrelen nächsten Sommer sagen???? hihi welch ein Platz.



:mAlter Schwede, nee, Nordhorner, das ist ja mal ein Umbau, hast Du das dokumentiert im Boote-Forum? War bestimmt eine Mordsarbeit..

Gruß

Jens


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jens, ne das habe ich aus den Gründen des Geheules der "spezies" nicht dokumentiert. Dem nach habe ich alles falsch gemacht. Aber das Boot läuft sehr gut. Kleine Bilderdoku gibbet hier.


----------



## Koghaheiner (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Jens, ne das habe ich aus den Gründen des Geheules der "spezies" nicht dokumentiert. Dem nach habe ich alles falsch gemacht. Aber das Boot läuft sehr gut. Kleine Bilderdoku gibbet hier.



Wow, da ist ja gar nix mehr von der Shetland übrig geblieben außer der Rumpfschale. Sieht aber gut aus, die Arbeit. Jaja, die Spezis im Booteforum, das ist wie hier mit den Spezis, denen kann man nix recht machen. Selbst wenn man es genau wie sie macht, ist es trotzdem immer noch falsch. Spezis halt...


----------



## zanderzone (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*MEIN 1000ter Eintrag!!!
Wollte ich hier machen!!!
*


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> *MEIN 1000ter Eintrag!!!*


 
Mach Dir nichts draus, jeder fängt mal klein an....|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (27. November 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Mach Dir nichts draus, jeder fängt mal klein an....|wavey:



Warte noch ne Wochen, dann hab ich dich


----------



## Tim78 (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was das ??? Machen euch die milden Temperaturen zu schaffen,keine Einträge oder Fangmeldungen ???
Hat schon jemand ne Tour für morgen geplant ???
Was wurde die letzten tage gefangen ???
Ich fahr morgen zum Loch "G" zumindest in die Ecke dort...


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, bei mir ist es ne Gelenkkapselentzündung im Linken Ellenbogen. Kann zur Zeit wenig machen. Auch der Umbau stockt wieder. Man das ist echt zum k....en. Wünsche Dir morgen viel Spaß. Bald beginnen da die Umbaumassnahmen. Dann kann man ab 2015 noch nicht mal mit nem Belly drauf. Also genieße es noch so lange wir noch können.


----------



## Tim78 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab heute gehört das das schon ab nächstes Jahr für Motorboote gesperrt sein soll ???|kopfkrat
(Laut aussage eines älteren Holländers der angeblich der Gewässerwart ist)|bigeyes
Da soll ein Naturschutzgebiet endstehen wo man nicht mit Motorbooten rein darf ?????????????? 
Aber mit einem Dicken Bagger den Gewässerboden anheben bis auf 10m und ne Insel reinkippen das ist Gewässerschutz. Am besten noch mehr losen Bauschutt in die Gewässer kippen ist ja die billigste endsorgung:v|gr:
Ps. Fang technisch war heute mal gar nichts los .
Das steigende Wasser hat dennen das Maul total zugenagelt 1Zielfisch am morgen dann war ende.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also machen sie das Loch doch zu, ich hatte es ja schon letztes Jahr geschrieben. Das ist so, wenn man Bürokraten an den Schlüsselpositionen sitzen hat, die wenig mit Angelsport am Hut haben aber viel zu sagen haben oder das meinen. Das ist in Holland mittlerweile nicht viel anders als in Deutschland auch. Und den niederländischen Sportfischereiverband kann man eh ganz vergessen, ich hatte auch darüber geschrieben und Links darüber hier reingesetzt. Da werden den Berufsfischern sogar mehr Rechte eingeräumt und die Augen zu gemacht wenn sie Mist bauen, aber von uns dem Sportvisser wollen sie weiterhin die Vergunningen abgekauft bekommen, damit man uns die Gewässer zuschüttet und von den Berufsfischern ausraubern lässt. Das geht alles zu Lasten der Sportangler und wir werden das zu spüren bekommen auch anders wo.
Es ist wie der holländische Verbandsvorsitzende schon sagte, "ich werde selber wieder mehr Zander angeln gehen, denn ich glaube, daß es in 10 Jahren damit vorbei sein wird. Er sagte ja selber das an den Spitzen die Leute korrupt sind und es denen wenig bis garnicht um die Belange des Anglers geht! Auch in Holland nur noch finanzielle Interessen #d und auch dort will sich die "Elite" alles unter den Nagel reissen. Fragt euch mal warum ein Wilders dort so großen Zuspruch hat bei den kleinen Leuten!#6 die korrupte Bande ist auch in Holland bestens vertreten!


----------



## zanderzone (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe nun auf Totalfishing das hier gelesen:

Hallo vissers, 
Rijkswaterstaat wil juist overal langs de rivieren meer bergings capaciteit.Dit vooral om de klimaat verandering. Ze willen juist meer water kunnen bergen.Het gat van G. kan wel 200.000 kuub water herbergen.Onvoorstelbaar dat er weer een prachtig viswater moet wijken Tijd voor aktie vis vrienden!!

Vllt. kann das mal jemand perfekt übersetzen!!

Was ist denn nun der Grund? Die Versandung im Einfurbereich, oder die ??Wasserkapazität?? Ich weiss es nicht.. Wär wohl mal nett, wenn mal irgendjamand Licht ins dunkle bringen könnte! Fakt ist, wenn die da anfangen, dann ist schluss.. Und nicht erst 2015!!


----------



## marca (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So wie ich es verstanden habe,wollen die wohl "wegen der Klimaveränderung!" mehr Flächen um die großen 
Flüße herum als Wasserspeicher anlegen.
Ich denke wohl,das soll angewendeter 
Hochwasserschutz sein.


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



marca schrieb:


> So wie ich es verstanden habe,wollen die wohl "wegen der Klimaveränderung!" mehr Flächen um die großen
> Flüße herum als Wasserspeicher anlegen.
> Ich denke wohl,das soll angewendeter
> Hochwasserschutz sein.


 

Ja habe ich auch unter anderen gelesen und gehört, deswegen macht es auch sinn den See von seinen 20 Meter auf 10 Metern zuzuschütten damit mehr Wasser rein passt.

Habe jetzt soviel gehört und gelesen. 

Der Antrag der Rijkwaterstraat hat nichts damit zu tun. Da wird nur von Einfahrt und Versandung des Flusses durch das Loch geschrieben.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also ne perfekte Übersetzung, der Reichswasserstaat  will überall entlängst der grösseren Flüsse mehr Aufbewahrungs Kapazitäten schaffen. Dies vorallem wegen den Klimaveränderungen. Sie wollen nun mehr Wasser aufbewahren. Das Gaat von G kann 200TSD Kubikmeter Wasser aufbewahren. Unvorstellbar das wieder ein prächtiges Gewässer dafür weichen muss. Zeit für Aktionen Angelfreunde!!

Ich schliesse mich da nur an, das ist absoluter Blödinn der euch da verkauft wird seitens des Reichswasserstaats und des Sportvisserverbandes von Holland die eh gekauft sind. Es geht da nicht um Klimaschutz und so einen Schwachsinn, wegen Hochwasser schon mal garnicht, denn dann müsste man solche Einläufe ja gerade auflassen! Nein, sie meinen weil ja wie diesen Sommer so wenig Wasser in den Flüssen war, man müsse so eine Art "Auffangbecken" anlegen an allen grösseren Flüssen um das Wasser speichern zu können. So ein Blödinn, das ist das erste Ergebnis dieses schwachsinnigen Klimagipfels in Kopenhagen,wo wir nur verarscht und abgezockt werden sollen in Zukunft. Und uns das böse CO² als Ursache des Klimawandels verkauft werden soll was totaler Quatsch und Lüge ist. Rijkswaterstaat...das Gled wird in die Kassen der Königin gespült werden, die ist übrigens oft auf Bilderberger Treffen anwesend gewesen wenn das jemanden hier was sagt? Es wird wie Totalfishing bald wirklich zeit für Aktionen, denn sonst könnt ihr euer Zanderangeln,wie ihr es jahrzehnte lang kanntet vergessen, und das ist kein Quatsch. Was glaubt ihr was da für Beschlüsse kommen werden wenn sie den Wahnwitz des Klimawandels durch CO² durchsetzen werden...denkt mal an euere Außenborder etc. CO² Verbrecher sind das dann oder ihr zahlt bald eine saftige Zusatzsteuer dafür wenn ihr damit fahren wollt aufem Wasser. Die scheiss Elite Kacker echt, wird Zeit denen nicht mehr alles zu glauben und abzukaufen! Denen geht es nur um Geld und sonst garnix und wir sind nur die Schafe in deren Augen die zahlen sollen und die Fresse halten müssen. Wehrt euch auch!



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich habe nun auf Totalfishing das hier gelesen:
> 
> Hallo vissers,
> Rijkswaterstaat wil juist overal langs de rivieren meer bergings capaciteit.Dit vooral om de klimaat verandering. Ze willen juist meer water kunnen bergen.Het gat van G. kan wel 200.000 kuub water herbergen.Onvoorstelbaar dat er weer een prachtig viswater moet wijken Tijd voor aktie vis vrienden!!
> ...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was mir noch einfällt, und dann stellt euch den Wasservorrat mal am Rhederlaag vor wieviel Kubikmeter das sind! Kann mir vorstellen wenn das Baggern dort beendet ist ,wird ist auch dort der Einlauf zu sein!
Die können sich dann ihren Vispas sonst wo hin stecken!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das mit der Wasserkapazität ist sehr geil, vorallem weil sich das in G auch so lohnt!! Ist mit abstand ja das "grösste" Gat, was es an der Ijssel gibt!! 
Ich habe aber auch gestern gehört, dass sie es auf 10 m anheben wollen, aber dafür soll es in Bananenform vergrößert werden! Mit dem Sand der Ausbaggerung wollen die das Loch anpassen! Das ist der größte Quatsch den ich jemals gehört habe! Wenn se das auf die Versandung schieben würden, dann kann man das ja noch ein bisschen nachvollziehen!!! Ich glaube solangsam was Zander schreibt ist gar nicht so weit daher gegriffen!!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Udo: Was geschieht da bei Euch? Anpassung, Verkleinerung, wird was Dicht gemacht??? Fangen die jetzt überalll damit an?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und so wird es in G auch sein, wenn die anfangen!! Sollte man dann noch drauf dürfen wird es aber keinen Sinn machen, da das Wasser so getrübt sein wird, das die Zander den Shad nicht mehr sehen!!


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, das sind Holländer! Da muss man vieles nicht verstehen! Bin mal gespannt, was die sich noch so einfallen lassen!


----------



## Habakuk (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Eigentlich kennt man die Holländer doch als "fischfreundliche" Leute, deswegen der so gute Fischbestand.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, die angelnen Holländer, aber nicht die, die keine Ahnung davon haben^^


----------



## Habakuk (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*Zitat vom 27.11.09*: "_Das Wilderei Team hat acht der bekannten Stellnetze, mit einer Gesamtlänge von 700 Metern, im Wasser gefunden. Darin befanden sich 300 Kilo gewilderten Zander und 60 Kilo Weißfisch. Die Verdächtigten wurden mit einer Strafanzeige entlassen_."

*Zitat vom 30.10.09*"_Strafmandate erhielten eine Person wegen Angeln mit lebendem Köder, drei Personen wegen fehlender schriftlicher Erlaubnis (VISpas) und eine Person wurde bestraft, weil sie mehr als zwei Zander besaß. Der Mann hatte nicht weniger als 14 Zander in seinem Boot liegen, von denen 10 durch die BOA’s erfolgreich zurückgesetzt werden konnten_."

u.s.w.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Quelle: http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Kein Wunder dass es immer weniger Zander zu fangen gibt!!!!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das schlimme daran ist, daß die Strafen gegen Berufsfischer so gering sind, daß sie nicht abschreckend sind ganz im Gegenteil. Der BVSV war eine Organisation die sich für die Belange des Sportanglers, vorallem des Schuppenfisch Anglers, darunter fällt auch der Zander, einsetzen wollte aber nun aufgegeben hat damit. Weil sie halt gemerkt haben sie stehen auf verlorenem Posten auch alleingelassen vom Sportvisserijverband Nederland.
Und nun kommen noch so tolle Sachen auf uns zu wie das mit dem Loch und Leukermeer und wer weiss was noch alles.
http://www.snoekbaarsvissers.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=595&Itemid=1

******** kalt geworden..dieses Jahr meint es Petrus aber garnicht gut mit uns.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderangler: Du kennst Dich ja sehr gut aus, mit dem  Ganzen!
Aber wie die es nu genau in G vorhaben, weiss auch niemand, oder hat jetzt einer was wahres und aktuelles?
Wann fangen die an?
Darf man anschl. gar nicht mehr drauf?
Gibt es noch eine Verbingung zum Fluss??


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, wenn Du gut Niederländisch kannst, musst Du mal den gesamten Namen des Loches bei Google eingeben. Da gibbt einige Bericht drüber. Aber ob man anschließend das wieder vor findet wie wir es jetzt kennen, kann ich auch noch nicht sagen.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen, 

ich kann ein bissel niederländisch, aber das ist mir zu kompliziert!
Wann greifen wir noch mal an?


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich rufe dich an. Bin zur Zeit ja noch krankgeschrieben.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Timo...ich kenne das Loch halt schon sein Urzeiten deshalb interssiert mich die Zukunft natürlich schon sehr und was dort passieren wird. Ich werde die Woche mal zum Penningmester fahren zwecks Vergunning und gleich dort nachfragen was nun genau geplant ist und wie die Zukunft aussieht zwecks angeln und wann dort angefangen werden soll.
Ich berichte dann hier was der gesagt hat oder darüber weiss.


----------



## zanderzone (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dank Dir Zanderangler!!!!

Bin dann mal gespannt!!


----------



## seko (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!

Wer weiss denn wie es aktuell aussieht an  den anliegenden beschifften Seen (denk mal die ohne welche sind sowieso dicht). Wer kennt die momentane Eislage, würde morgen gern noch angreifen. War schon wer los heute?


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab da mal ne ganz dumme Frage hatte bei euch schon jemand das Problem das er sein Echolot nicht direckt an die gleiche Batterie anklemmen konnte wie den Ausenboarder???
Mir ist zum dritten mal das Echolot abgeraucht ....
Jetzt hab ich endlich meinen Bugmotor mit Autopilot|supergri|supergri|supergri und hab alles auf eine zweite Gel-Batterie angeklemmt aber das muß doch auch anders gehen oder ????
Wie kann ich die Strom spitzen der Lichtmaschiene vermeiden der Motor ist Nagelneu(Honda Bf20) und die Lichtmaschiene noch ein wenig stark (bis zu 15,8Volt hab ich gemessen genug um beim Rhino 54lbs motor das Display für die Batterie standanzeige lichterloh ausbrennen zulassen....:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo da habe ich doch schon mal im Boote-Forum was zu gelesen. Da musste was zwischen bauen. Aber frag mich mal was. 

Wahrscheinlich hat dein Honda ne mega Lichmaschine drin. Die Spannungsspitzen werden nicht abgefangen.

Wie groß haste denn die Batterie? Bei meinem alten Suzi soll ich schon ne Batterie größer als 80AH nehmen. Evtl könnte dir ne größere Batt. auch schon helfen. Ich werde mal suchen ob ich im BF was finde. Dann schicke ich Dir den Link.

Und Edit: http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=88726


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe eine"Hawker" Gel Batterie mit 110 AH drin verbaut oder besser gesagt 2 davon momentan . Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er die überlädt da braucht er nen ganzen Tag  um die zu Laden beim angeln am Loch häng ich die fürs nächste mal ans Netz um keine böhse überraschung zu erleben . Bei so einem Wetter wie Sonntag reicht die gerade so über den ganzen Tag da springt der Motor noch sogerade an


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja evtl geht es ja auch um die Spannungsspitzen. Ich bin da aber nicht so der Profi. Am besten im Boote-forum fragen. Falls hier keiner mehr antwortet. Bei mir war es das Handy. Ging alles gut bis der Motor ansprang. Das hat das Handy nicht verkraftet. Vielleicht liegt es daran das ich die Starterbatterie immer voll ist, und direkt voll mit Überspannung ist. Aber bevor wieder gemeckert wird, hier ist der Fred bestimmt nicht richtig.


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der link ist super besten Dank, da ist mir gaub ich schon geholfen nur doof das Honda selber keinen Ladestrom-regler verbaut.
Besten Dank nochmal !


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bitte-Bitte, gibt noch mehr leute mit dem Problem. Woran das liegt weiß ich aber nicht genau. Ich habe das nur gelesen (das meiste aber nicht verstanden) weil mir mein Handy abgeraucht ist.


----------



## dauertest (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich hatte auch mal die Gelbatterien (3x 75Ah) von meinem Boot mit an der Ladespule vom Außenborder (zu der Zeit ein Honda Bf10). Ich hatte zwar nicht das Problem das mir mein Echo oder der E.Mot (MinnKota 3X). abgeraucht sind, aber die Ladespule hat nicht die richtige Ladekennlinie für Gelbatterien (hab ich aber erst zu spät erfahren). Folge der falschen Ladekennlinie war das die teuren Gelbatterien nur eine sehr kurze Lebensdauer hatten (ich musste mir nach ca. 1,5 Jahren neue kaufen). #q
Habe aus diesem Fehler gelernt und lade die Gelb. nicht mehr mit dem Außenborder sondern nur noch mit einem speziellen Ladegerät (mind. mit einer IU-Ladekennlinie, besser IUOU). Für den Außenborder (jetzt ein Honda Bf20 LHGU) hab ich nun eine extra Starter(Säure)-Batterie (ca 50Ah) im Boot, an welche ich auch mein Echolot angeschlossen habe. 
Fahre so schon seit längerer Zeit durch die Gegend und hab keine Probleme. Die neuen Gelbatterien sind jetzt ca. 3 Jahre alt und noch wie neu. #6
MfG dauertest


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin moin zusammen.
habe da mal eine frage ;+
unzwar kann mir einer sagen welche papiere man brauch um
am haringsvliet angeln zu dürfen?
würde mich über antworten jeder art freuen.
gruß rené


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich gebe jetzt mal einen unqualifizierten Beitrag dazu. Da die Behörden selber nicht genau wissen welche scheine Du wie und wo brauchst, würde ich ins nächste Angelgeschäft am Haringsvliet gehen und mir einen Schein kaufen der auch für das Haringsvliet gilt. Wenn du kontrolliert wirst, kannste denen wenigstens einen Schein vorzeigen, lässt dich genau auf klären und packst freundlich deine Sachen und holst das was dir fehlt.

In Holland ist alles etwas schwieriger. Könnte da storys erzählen.......


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Raubfischjäger95 schrieb:


> unzwar kann mir einer sagen welche papiere man brauch um
> am haringsvliet angeln zu dürfen?


 
Nach meinen Informationsstand der normale Vispas...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Betreff das Loch, ich war persönlich noch nicht wieder vorort um mir neue Vergunning des Vereins zu kaufen, werde dies auch nicht mehr tun für die kurze Zeit! Ich hatte eine ausführlichere Mail an Herrn Bosvelt geschickt mit kurzer Skizze dazu, als kurze knappe Anwort  kam heute folgendes:

Geachte Heer Schóer,
 Het zandgat wordt in 2010 afgesloten van de ijssel
 Zolang kunt U vissen vanuit een bootje

 Met vr.gr. Gerrit


Will heissen in 2010 wird der Zulauf zur Ijssel geschlossen, damit ist das Loch für uns Bootangler/Bellybootangler Vergangenheit. Was nützt es mir, wenn ich noch 3 Monate oder weniger aufem Loch angeln kann vom Boot aus. Bellyboot nützt auch nix mehr da eh keine Zander mehr rein und raus ziehen können oder werden.
Wirklich sehr schade und eine Niederlage für uns Zanderangler, der sicher weitere folgen werden wie ich befürchte. Ich könnte kotzen.


----------



## zanderzone (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Raubfischjäger: Ja, du kannst dort mit dem ganz normalen fischpass angeln!! Brauchst keine extra Vergunning..

@zanderangler: Nach deiner aussage überlege ich mir jetzt auch, dort den Pass zu holen, denn warum sollte man dem Verein noch Kohle in den Hinter schieben??
Es ist eine Frechheit, dass die das Loch dicht machen wollen.. aber was können wir machen?? GAR NICHTS!!!! wünsche allen schon mal nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

weil ich hole mir jedes jahr den jeugdvispas auf schouven duiveland und mich hatte das mal so intressiert ob ich mit dem gleichen schein auch dort angeln könnte.
da ich das jetzt weiß werde ich nächstes jahr bestimmt mal dort angeln:vik:
noch eine frage dazu , unzwar kann man sich vor ort ein boot mit kleinem motor ausleihen?
vielen dank schon einmal im vorraus  #6
griß rené


----------



## zanderzone (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das weiss ich nicht, aber ich gebe dir mal den tip nicht alleine auf dieses große gewässer zu fahren!! 
wenn wind aufkommt ist es nämlich sehr gefährlich!!
die wellen sind dann nicht ohne!!!


----------



## Steph75 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Männers. Ich hab mal die dreistigkeit besessen und mir einige Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen. Es ist bei euch ständig nur die Rede von diesem Loch in G. Es ist sicherlich schade, das dieses gewässer offensichtlich bald nicht mehr beangelt werden kann. Aber ist das denn nun wirklich so nen weltuntergang? Ich fahre auch schon einige Jahre in die Niederlande zum Angeln, und ich könnte ohne groß zu überlegen mindestens ein Dutzend hervorragene Zandergewässer nennen. Also Kopf hoch Leute. Da drüben gibt es Fischwasser in Hülle und Fülle.....
Mfg Stephan


----------



## Zanderangler1 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hervorragend ist immer relativ und immer mehr Gewässer in Holland leiden unter starken Rückgängen der Zanderbestände. Die Gründe sind vielfältig, Berufsfischer aber auch das immer klarer werdendes Wasser in den Gewässern trägt dazu bei.Starker Angeldruck, Fischräuberei und Cormorane kommen noch dazu. Und viele "Naturschützer" wollen sogar das die Gewässer noch klarer, heller werden ihnen ist das noch nicht genug so.

Jeder weiss aber das gerade Zander trübes Wasser bevorzugen, ja wenn nicht benötigen um überleben zu können. Dieses Problem wird immer mehr und öfters in Holland diskutiert und auch angeprangert weil viele Gewässer schon lange nicht mehr das sind, was sie mal waren aber das weiss ich selber auch. Wenn dann demnächst der Umweltschutzwahn noch mehr um sich greift in den Niederlanden, werden noch einige andere gute Gewässer dicht gemacht werden, aber die Beruffischer können tun und lassen was sie wollen.
Und ich persönlich habe keine Lust immer weitere Wege in Kauf nehmen zu müssen um mein Hobby nachgehen zu können. 200km oder mehr ein Weg sind mir definitiv zu viel um da für einen Tag mal "schnell" hin zu fahren mit dem Boot. Wenn einem ein Hausgewässer nach dem anderen kaputt gemacht wird ist das mehr wie nur ärgerlich und das Loch ist nicht das erste!

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...tste_snoekbaars_het_licht_uitdoen__video.html


----------



## Tim78 (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr !!!|laola:#g


----------



## Zanderangler1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frohes neues Jahr! Hat zwar nix mit Angeln zu tun aber ich finde die Videos wichtig und man sollte sie sich ansehen. Wir müssen ja leider selber die ersten traurigen Fakten tatenlos mit ansehen die unsere verrückten Politiker wegen des CO² durchsetzen und die unseren Angelsport und nicht nur diesen massiv bedrohen werden. Schaut euch am besten alle Teile dieses Filmes an die ihr dort finden könnt. Und.......verbreitet sie!#6 Und dann möchte ich die Sätze hören...ach, ist doch alles nur Verschwörungstheorie:q man hat ja das Merkel gehört was es zu sagen hatte.
So und nun Petrus lass es warm werden das wir wieder los können und berichten was die Zanderwelt macht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S4zed_jX6bw&feature=related

Und diesen Film gleich auch noch ansehen und weiter geben!
http://infoblogmedia.wordpress.com/...neue-film-in-voller-lange-und-guter-qualitat/


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Hi Männers. Ich hab mal die dreistigkeit besessen und mir einige Seiten dieses Threads durchgelesen. Es ist bei euch ständig nur die Rede von diesem Loch in G. Es ist sicherlich schade, das dieses gewässer offensichtlich bald nicht mehr beangelt werden kann. Aber ist das denn nun wirklich so nen weltuntergang? Ich fahre auch schon einige Jahre in die Niederlande zum Angeln, und ich könnte ohne groß zu überlegen mindestens ein Dutzend hervorragene Zandergewässer nennen. Also Kopf hoch Leute. Da drüben gibt es Fischwasser in Hülle und Fülle.....
> Mfg Stephan



Hi Steph!

Wir sprechen über das Loch in G, weil es von uns aus am schnellsten zu erreichen ist.. So wie Udo schon schreibt muss man keine 250 km aufsich nehmen um ein paar Zander zu fangen..
Und ein vergleichbar gutes Gewässer gibt es in dieser Entfernung leider nicht!
Deshalb sprechen wir von dem Loch in G!!


----------



## Snoek (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hi Steph!
> 
> Wir sprechen über das Loch in G, weil es von uns aus am schnellsten zu erreichen ist.. So wie Udo schon schreibt muss man keine 250 km aufsich nehmen um ein paar Zander zu fangen..
> Und ein vergleichbar gutes Gewässer gibt es in dieser Entfernung leider nicht!
> Deshalb sprechen wir von dem Loch in G!!



abend,
es ist leider so,daß das loch in g dichtgemacht ,und das bootsangeln ab 2015 geschichte sein wird.das vertical angeln und das angeln überhaupt wird mit beginn der bauarbeiten wahrscheinlich uninteressant,da die fische,bevor sie sich lebendig begraben lassen,wohl eher abziehen werden.ich für meinen teil muß aber sagen,daß mich das loch schon länger nicht mehr reizt.das angeln dort erinnert mich stark an forellenpuffs!im gegensatz zu früheren jahren muß man an manchen tagen slalom übers wasser fahren und aufpassen,daß man nicht versehentlich jemand rammt.ehrlich gesagt läßt die größe der gefangenen zander auch eher zu wünschen überig,obwohl an manchen tagen wirklich hohe stückzahlen gefangen werden.es hilft alles nichts,man wird sich wohl oder übel damit abfinden müssen,daß man bald nur noch vom ufer aus angeln darf.oder man sucht alternativen... .|bigeyes

snoek


----------



## Pike Pirates (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
so ist das also hab letztens schon gedacht was da los war 3 boote von den Stadt gurckten die ganze zeit an der Ausfahrt vor dem Loch herum. Find ich schade da das jetzt für 4 Jahre mein Hausgewässer sein wird. Aber Kopf hoch wir haben im Dezember immer noch gut vom Ufer gefangen, ist zwar definitiv ne härtere Arbeit als das Vertikalfischen, aber ich werd es weiterhin aufmich nehmen. Natürlich kann ich das auch ehr sagen als andere weil ich 5 min Wegstrecke habe. Aber dem Postkasten von Herrn Bosvelt nach zu Urteilen können die sich nicht beschweren das zu wenig Deutsche sich weiterhin die Karte holen. Also das Ding ist rappel voll. Naja ich werd es weiterhin versuchen, sobald das Wasser bisschen wieder runter ist.
Grüße


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo zusammen,

habe noch so manch eine frage,
• sieht es mit dem fischen am volkerak genauso aus, also dass    man nur den Vispas brauch?
• kann man sich vor ort ein boot mit motor leihen?
• und auf welche fische lohnt es sich zu angeln oder kann mir jemand tipps geben zum fischen am volkerak?

gruß rené


----------



## zanderzone (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

- is die gleiche vergunning wie im haringvliet!
- ich denke, dass man sich ein boot leihen kann, aber wo weiss ich nicht.
- zander, hecht und barsch.. einfach vertikal!

hoffe das reicht dir!


----------



## Raubfischjäger95 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ersteinmal danke für die auskunft.

@zanderzone: wie vergunning? ich dachte nur der vispas?

rené


----------



## zanderzone (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

nennt man so! _
Grote Vergunning ist der Vispas!
Passt schon..
Volkerak gehört mit dem Haringvliet zu den besten Zandergewässern!!
_


----------



## Zanderangler1 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

den Link finde ich gut  wenn man schon nicht angeln kann.

[url='http://www.feelinggood24.de/page-rauchstop.html']



[/URL]


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man kann angeln!!! Und wir stellen uns so an!!
Ich sag nur: HARTE JUNGS"!!!!

http://www.totalfishing.nl/rivier,37,10822.html

Und wir sprechen übers Wetter^^


----------



## zanderzone (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne, geht gar nicht.. hab so eine Nummer einmal aufen Nordseekanal in Amsterdam bei der NKS mitgemacht.. -10 Grad, hammer Wind.. bin fast erfrohren.. habe die erste halbe std. auch nicht geangelt, weil ich die Angel nicht in der Hand halten konnte!!
So ein Wetter ist def. nichts für mich!


----------



## seko (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

z.T. auch viel...viele über 60 .-)


----------



## Tim78 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wer hat denn morgen noch Lust raus zu fahrenen? Plane noch ne tour weiß aber nicht welche Gewässer sicher noch frei sind . War jemand in den letzten Tagen noch in Redeerlag ?
Denke das die Slipe dort noch frei ist ,weiß es aber nicht sicher .


----------



## Tim78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Haben heute echt noch mal Glück gehabt und sind nochmal aufs Wasser gekommen .
Wie man sieht sogar mit Erfolg.......:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Holla Tim, das hat sich ja gelohnt. Hammer was für Teile. Wieviele waren es denn insgesamt?


----------



## Tim78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Halt dich fest ;
Also wegen dem Wetter bis 8,oo Uhr gepennt ,kurz rausgeschaut einmal telepfoniert und um 10.00 Uhr war ich auf dem weg nach Holland .11,30 Uhr auf dem Wasser 13.15 Uhr wieder auf dem Heimweg weil mein kleiner auf nen Kindergeburtstag mußte. Zwischendurch haben wir insgesammt 6 Zander gefangen wo der kleinste immer noch deutlich über 70cm hatte .
Alle in dem Loch wo wir letztes mal auch waren!


----------



## Tim78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ps. der größte war 94cm und 6,5kg schwer:q:q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Alle in dem Loch wo wir letztes mal auch waren!



Das habe ich schon gesehen.

Das war ja mega erfolgreich finde ich. Ich durfte heute die Kinder beim Schlitten fahren beaufsichtigen#d#q.

Wie gesagt. Mein nächster Einsatz ist am 23ten Jänner. Vorher geht es nicht.

Waren noch mehr Boote da?


----------



## Tim78 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ein Boot bei uns aus dem kreis Borken mit dem Geländewagen (Freeländer). Das müßen auch Vollblut Angler sein die sind auch bei jedem Wetter drausen,hab ich schon öfter bei so Sauwetter drausen gesehen.
Na ja wenn ich so ein Zugfahrzeug hääääte.........
Aber der Citroen macht ja auch ganz gute Dienste.
Reichte zumindest heute allemale aus, die Slipe war echt im guten Zustand und die Strassen in NL weitesgehend frei.


----------



## zorra (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri zu den tollen Z-Fische....Hauptsache es wird jetzt nicht zum G-Loch da....sind froh das die Klopper weg sind.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Petri zu den tollen Z-Fische....Hauptsache es wird jetzt nicht zum G-Loch da....sind froh das die Klopper weg sind.#6
> gr.zorra



Ich glaube das passiert gerade schon in einem anderen Thread "Gewässervorstellung" hier im Forum und die Rede ist da von 20 Pfündern, wer so naiv ist verdient was mit dem Hammer oder einem Pflaster(stein)!
Erstmal tolle Fische, wie hast du den Zander denn gewogen@ Tim, habt ihr ein Wiegenetz dabei? Ich wiege meine Fische in der Regel nie, selbst tot nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das passiert gerade schon in einem anderen Thread "Gewässervorstellung" hier im Forum und die Rede ist da von 20 Pfündern, wer so naiv ist verdient was mit dem Hammer oder einem Pflaster(stein)!
> Erstmal tolle Fische, wie hast du den Zander denn gewogen@ Tim, habt ihr ein Wiegenetz dabei? Ich wiege meine Fische in der Regel nie, selbst tot nicht |kopfkrat



Aber da macht das noch nichts aus! Das ist schon ne gute größe.. Wird schwierig das so platt zu angeln wie ein G..
Die Größen sind schon wahnsinn!! Respekt!
Ich denke, dass an seine Lipgrip eine Waage integriert ist..
Wenns ein schöner ist, dann messe ich auch nur.. Wiegen ist viel zu umständlich und schadet dem Fisch!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann sollten wir gar nicht über die Gewässer reden und keine Hinweise zu anderen Threads geben UND dort angeln ist nicht gleich mit Fisch verbunden, man muss da auch schon was von verstehen!


----------



## Habakuk (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tolle Zander!!!


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern los! Nach 2 Std. wurde die Aktion abgebrochen! Habe meine Finger nicht mehr gespührt und in den Ringen war ununterbrochen Eis. Die Schurr frohr am Schnurrlaufröllchen fest! Absolut krank, wer bei dem Wetter angeln geht! Die Aktion wurde nicht mal belohnt! Nicht einen Biss! Das Wasser hatte 0,5 Grad!! Es muss besser werden, denn bei dem Wetter fahr ich nicht noch mal aufs Wasser!!


----------



## Tim78 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das konnte man sich doch denken habe mich auf gestern gefreut weil ich noch nen Tag Urlaub nehmen muste.
Also ab auf´s Wasser, dachte ich
1.Fehler so kurzeitig konnte ich nur alleine los weil keiner so spontan Urlaub bekommt.
2.Fehler nicht aufs Wetter geachtet wie ich morgens das Boot aus der Garage holen wollte war das Tor angefroren.
3.Fehler Tor losgehebelt Boot raus und erst mal zur Tanke "Vorhängeschloß dicht"
Nach dem Start hab ich umgedreht und mich wieder ins Bett geworfen


----------



## Pike Pirates (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also heut morgen war es bissel wärmer bei uns als die Tage. Selbst das Hafenbecken taut an einigen Stellen auf. Aber die Prognosen schauen ja nicht so rosig aus für die nächsten Tage. 
Hoffe mal das ändert sich in den kommenden Tagen/Wochen.


----------



## Tim78 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy Kenet !
Wie sieht die Slip-Stelle den aus bei euch ?
War letzte Tage ja noch mit car. 3-5cm Eis überzogen hat sich da schon was geändert????
Die Tage soll es doch schon wärmer werden#6


----------



## BSZocher (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Hab  mich heut ab Mittag mal auf's Wasser gewagt......
12 Fische.......
Was will man mehr.... |supergri


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Na das konnte man sich doch denken habe mich auf gestern gefreut weil ich noch nen Tag Urlaub nehmen muste.
> Also ab auf´s Wasser, dachte ich
> 1.Fehler so kurzeitig konnte ich nur alleine los weil keiner so spontan Urlaub bekommt.
> 2.Fehler nicht aufs Wetter geachtet wie ich morgens das Boot aus der Garage holen wollte war das Tor angefroren.
> ...



Hey Tim, ich hatte dir doch meine Handy-Nummer gegeben. Vielleicht hätte sich was ergeben.:m Platz wäre da gewesen.

@Timo, nächstes mal musste die hier mit nehmen. Dann gehts auch bei 10 Grad minus

@BSZocher. Ich möchte mal wissen warum wir immer dahin fahren wo nix gefangen wird. Glückwunsch zu dem Fang.#6


----------



## powermike1977 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

waere heute sicherlich waermer gewesen...aber finde das gehoert dazu


----------



## Pike Pirates (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@tim
Ich weiß nich genau wie die aussieht. Da ich im Hafen wohne kann ich aus dem Fenster auf die Seitenarme gucken und auf dem Weg zur Uni hab ich dann auch den Rest des Hafens gesehen. An gewissen Stellen hats getaut. Ich schau mal ob ich es morgen schaffe mir das mal genau anzugucken.
Gruss Alex


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen: Du wirst lachen, hab ich mir gestern schon angeschaut, inkl. der beheizbaren Sohle!!
Ich glaub wird ich mir zulegen.. Nützt ja nichts.. Ich als Bürofutzi!!


----------



## Tim78 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na an sowas habe ich auch schon gedacht vorallem hat mein Kollege ne Sitzheitzung für den Zigaretenanzünder und ich noch ne DICKE Gelbatterie die ich momentan nicht brauch.......
Man ist schon beklopt über sowas nachzudenken anstelle einfach im warmen zu bleiben


----------



## Pike Pirates (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey,
also bei uns hat es angefangen zu regnen vor einer Stunde. Ist schon einiges an Schnee geschmolzen im laufe des tages und wir habe im Moment 1 grad plus. Morgen kommen auch einige Kollegen aus Coesfeld und probieren es dieses Jahr zuerst mal mit einem Ansitz vom Ufer und nicht dierekt mit nem Boot.
Wollt nur eben Info durchegeben.
Gruß Alex

Jetzt schneit es doch wieder. Komisches Holland.
Naja Infos gibts morgen trotzdem


----------



## Bald Patch (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das passiert gerade schon in einem anderen Thread "Gewässervorstellung" hier im Forum und die Rede ist da von 20 Pfündern, wer so naiv ist verdient was mit dem Hammer oder einem Pflaster(stein)!
> Erstmal tolle Fische, wie hast du den Zander denn gewogen@ Tim, habt ihr ein Wiegenetz dabei? Ich wiege meine Fische in der Regel nie, selbst tot nicht |kopfkrat



Nun entspannt euch mal.Der Beitrag ist aus 2007!

Uwe


----------



## Habakuk (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Udo
Dann fängt es bei dir ja bald wieder an. Bin mal gespannt ob du dieses Jahr deinen Ü1m Fisch fängst :g


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> toll pünktlich zur Schonzeit
> Gruß Udo



Man Udo, gönn den Fischen doch auch mal etwas ruhe. Ca 6 Wochen Später kannste doch wieder los legen.#h


----------



## Habakuk (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Udo
Sollen wir es viell. in G. probieren? Da ist ja auch eine Rampe. Kenne da auch ein paar Stellen. Bringe auch einen Karnister voll Sprit mit


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie ist denn der Wasserstand in G?? Ich glaube, durchd das Schmelwasser wird der ziemlich hoch sein.. Dann geht eigentlich sehr wenig im Loch!


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wasserstand liegt bei 462 cm! Der macht also keine porbleme!!


----------



## ralphheilig (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo war heute morgen bis nachmittag am leuker meer  leider nichts gefangen! naj man soll ja auch nicht nur mit wurm ans wasser. #q   und ausserdem ist das meer auch noch sehr dreckig durch die kiesgewinnung. werde mich am samstag an die maas  in der naehe von der einfahrt zum leuker meer setzen mit koederfisch. richtung well. mal sehen was die stachelritter da sagen. vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. ansonsten ... petri heil |wavey:


----------



## ralphheilig (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo udo
werde samstag je nach wetter an die maas fahren ca 9.00 uhr werde ich wohl da sein


----------



## ralphheilig (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bevor du von well kommend ueber die bruecke zu eurem campingplatz faehrst geht links ein weg zu parkplaetzen  und da geradeaus bis es nicht mehr weiter geht dann noch 50 m ueber ein feld da werde ich sitzen . wenn ich morgenmein auto wieder aus der werkstatt bekomme wird ein roter citroen dastehen ansonsten ein gruener citroen  aber wenn du willst hole ich dich auch ab  nur nachricht hinterlassen wo und wann gruss ralph
alles machbar
 nur sprechenden leuten ist zuhelfen

                       |krach:


----------



## ralphheilig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

genau den meine ich gruss ralph


----------



## ralphheilig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wie gesagt kann dich  aber auch abholen


----------



## ralphheilig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ok werde so gegen 10 uhr dasein gruss ralph


----------



## ralphheilig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

udo wie ist es unter der bruecke am campingplatz da hast du es auch nicht so weit . meine die bruecke vor dem campingplatz da ist es wenigstens trocken   und eine treppe ist auch da habe auch koefis dabei gruss ralph


----------



## ralphheilig (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

werde um 10.00 uhr dasein  gruss ralph   #6


----------



## krauthi (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

sorry soetwas kan man doch auch per PN absprechen und hat mit dem tread vertikalangeln in holland nun garnichts mehr zutuhen 

is nur so eine kleine anmerkung an euch beiden


----------



## carpjogi (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo gleichgesinnte!

Ich bin heute Eurem Thread beigetreten weil ich mich sehr für das Angeln in Holland interessiere ! Ich habe mir Anfang 
2009 ein Boot zugelegt welches gerade von mir aufgerüstet wird! Kann mir einer mal ein paar Tip´s für das Vertikal Angeln in Holland geben evtl. auch Guide´s empfehlen es können auch ruhig Privat Leute sein natürlich nur gegen Bares!
Grüße von der Ems
Carpjogi


----------



## Tommi-Engel (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carpjogi schrieb:


> evtl. auch Guide´s empfehlen es können auch ruhig Privat Leute sein natürlich nur gegen Bares!


 
Da jemanden zu finden, dürfte kein Problem sein. Es gibt einige die sich anglerisch prostituieren.
Zb. Bertus Rozemejier. Email müsste ich raussuchen*.*


----------



## zanderzone (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

was willst du mit nem guid?? nimm dein boot, echo dran und los gehts!
guids nehmen doch viel zu viel kohle.. oder geh mit jemanden los der schon mal da war! Gewässer gibt es viele.. Flüsse, Seen alles was du willst und überall sitzt auch Fisch!!


----------



## carpjogi (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für das Angebot ! Ich komme auf jeden Fall drauf zurück ! PS Darf es ne Kiste Bier sein#h
Gruß aus Rheine 
carpjogi


----------



## carpjogi (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Udo !
Auf dieses Angebot komme ich auf jeden fall zurück!
In welchem Monat passt es Dir denn am besten ? 
Würde gerne einfach mal so vorbeischauen weil ich Holland vom Angeln her gar nicht kenne ! 
Grüße aus Rheine
carpjogi#6


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@carpjogi:

Hinter der Grenze ist alles überfischt, aber mit n bisschen Glück und "guten" Stellen kann man auch reichlich Fische landen...auch vom Ufer aus...


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Im Sommer ist es da drüben echt der Horror, da sollte man sich abgelegene Stellen suchen um seine Ruhe zu haben ;-)


----------



## King Wetzel (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#hhallo ihr holland fischer#h
Ich habe vor mit einem Freund (raubfischjäger95)im sommer im volkerak zu angeln#6. Ich weis ja das ich den VISpas brauche doch den für ein ganzes jahr zu kaufen ist mir für eine woche angelzeit zu teuer:vik: und nun wollte ich euch mal fragen ob es auch einen VISpas für eine woche gibt#c

MFG Henry


----------



## carpjogi (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Leute macht mich nicht schwach indem Ihr sagt in Holland ist alles überlaufen ich freue mich schon riesig auf das Angeln dort ! Der eine oder andere Zander wird bestimmt noch für mich da sein! Oder ? Schlimmer als hier kann es nicht sein!
Grüße aus Rheine
carpjogi


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wird schon ;-) Ist halt nur sehr viel Andrang, wenns wärmer wird...aber ne Chance auf nen Zander haste schon, keine Sorge...


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carpjogi schrieb:


> ? Schlimmer als hier kann es nicht sein!
> Grüße aus Rheine
> carpjogi



Jo die Ems im allgemeinen soll sehr schlecht sein. Alles was die Ostseutschen Landsleute nicht mitnehmen über nehmen die wenigen Kormorane die in Scharen auch bei uns räubern. Vorgestern haben meine Frau und ich hier bei uns auf dem Vechtesee 35 Kormorane gezählt. Einer Studie zurfolgen fressen die Bister 320-460gr Fisch am Tag.|uhoh: Macht bei einem Durchschnitt für die Tiere von 400gr am Tag 14kg und im Jahr 5110kg. Das wären 5,1 Tonnen Fisch die im Jahr da raus gehen. Unglaublich diese Tiere. Und wenn man sich dann das Biotop in Geeste anschaut................ Da sind noch viel mehr.

Aber es sind ja die Angler die mal einen oder zwei Zander mit nehmen. Naja bisschen schon.

Uuuiiii das war aber wieder sehr offtopic. Verzeihung. Musste aber sein.|rolleyes


----------



## theundertaker (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War ja nettes Offtopic und wenns jetzt nicht wieder bis ins Kleinste diskutiert wird, dann kann man das schon mal einschieben ;-))


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nen guten Abend !
Wollt mal eben hören ob heute jemand los war ?
Möchte morgen wohl ein paar std. los hat heute jemand was gefangen ? 
Soll ja keiner seine Stelle verraten aber es würde mich doch interresieren ob der Zander aktive ist !?


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Tim, ich glaube das es etwas schwer werden kann. Aber laut Totalfishing werden ja wohl hier und da Glasaugen gefangen. Ich drücke euch die Daumen. Vor allen Dingen das die Flokken draussen weniger werden.


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja da sprichst mir aus der Seele!!!!
Ich kann den weißen Dreck echt nicht mehr sehen.|gr:
Zumindest ein paar Grad plus das man ohne Handschuhe gescheit vertikalen kann das wär mal was nettes#6


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber nein morgen schon wieder Temperaturen unter Null .:v
Gefühlte minus 6 Grad da hab ich echt die schnauze von voll....
Naja hoffen wa mal das es noch vor der Schonzeit ein wenig Wärmer wird...


----------



## zorra (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...an den gross Gewässern und Grindgaten sitzt der Zander zurzeit sehr tief wär jetzt die möglichkeit hat auf den Flüssen zu fischen hat da bessere Aussichten...wer angelt schon auf Zander über 15m nur????????????#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war letzte Woche nicht los, ist mir zu unangenehm aufem Wasser und die Fische zu vorsichtig gewesen. Davor war ich zweimal aufem .....laag aber die Fische scheinen sich ausschliesslich aufem Einlaufteil aufzuhalten, und das auch nur sehr sehr tief. Habe da nicht lange geangelt und somit auch 2 mal Schneider geblieben, in den anderen Teilen ist einfach nichts zu holen, es steht auch nicht mal Weissfisch drin. 
D. Isaiasch war ein Tag ebenfalls anwesend mit seinem Kollegen, ich weiss zwar nicht ob sie was gefangen haben, aber laut seiner Webseite glaube ich haben sie paar Bessere erwischt, kann natürlich aber auch woanders gewesen sein. Mir gefiel es schlichtweg auch nicht  nur auf diesen einen Teil zu angeln (8 Boote) und auf diesen grossen Tiefen, einfach zu blöde um ehrlich zu sein und nix gut für Glasauge. Aber trotz aller Anstrengungen war auf den anderen Teilen nix zu wollen. Zweites Mal habe ich dann auch nach 3 Stunden bereits wieder Schluss gemacht....das hat für mich einfach nichts und die Witterung tat ihr übriges dazu. Dank Klimaerwärmung bleibe ich bei solchen Bedingungen lieber zuhause demnächst, die Zander sind auch nicht wirklich willig finde ich und stehen wenn sehr konzentriert auf einer Stelle. Ich habe sie jedenfalls nicht gefunden an den Tagen und der Angeldruck war trotz Wochentag sehr hoch. Vielleicht mache ich noch ne Bellyboottour demnächst, mal schauen. Ansonsten....es ist halt einfach richtig Winter wie wir ihn lange nicht mehr hatten. Die letzten Jahrzente war es dagegen ja Frühjahr


----------



## Tim78 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na jetzt hört mal auf Panic zu machen waren heute mit 2man im Boot und haben zumindest noch ein paar Zander gefangen .
Waren zwar große teile des Wassers zugefroren aber da muß man halt mal durch(mit dem Gfk-Boot zwar nicht so lustig wenn das Eis schon so 3cm hat aber auf dem Sofa beissen die Zander gar nicht).
Wir hatten zumindest  angenehmen Wind und viel Sonnenschein.
Man konnte teilweise sogar ganz gut ohne Handschuh Angeln.


----------



## Tim78 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hier noch mal ein paar Fotos von den heutigen Angeltag#6


----------



## Pike Pirates (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja dann mal petri.
Hat sich doch einer draufgewagt und auch erfolg gehabt.
War denn viel los auf dem Wasser oder ging das. 
Das Wetter war abgesehen von dem Schnee der heute Nacht gefallen ist heute wircklich gut, viel Sonnenschein.
Schöne Fische.
Gruß


----------



## Tim78 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es waren insgesamt 3 Boote auf dem Wasser.(oder im Eis|uhoh
Haben glaube ich alle ein paar Fische überlisten können auch wenn es echt nicht schön war mit denn Booten durch das Eis zubrechen.....|wavey:Auf dem Wasser war sehr viel los alle Enten konnten drauf Laufen.....:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Tim, ich bin letztes Jahr auch mal durch Eis gefahren. Ich hatte eine spitze Scholle dabei da gabs ein richtigen rums am Boot. Beim Umbau habe ich gesehen das ich mir einen schönen Döck eingefangen habe. 

Aber trotzdem Petrie zu den Fängen. Irgendwann kommen wir auch mal wieder los.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ich hätte zu viel Angst ums Boot



Ich auch.


----------



## Tim78 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist der vorteil recht günstiger Polenboote man muß nicht um jeden Kratzer Weinen .:m Hätte ich ein Teures lund oder soviel Arbeit wie "gpsjunky" in mein Boot gesteckt hätte ich auch auf nen Eisbrecher gewartet .#6
Wobei ich auch echt vorsichtig dadurch gefahren bin und mein Kollege teilweise vorn noch mit dem Stiefel geholfen hatt.
Aber es ist auch von Situation zu Situation unterschiedlich auf ner großen Wasserfläche Weit Weg vom Ufer hätte ich das nie gewagt . Aber wir waren ja in unmittelbarer Ufernähe.Trotzdem war es ein komisches Gefühl und bei so manch einen "Knarschen" heben wir uns echt Sorgen um den Kahn und unserer trocken Unterwäschen gemacht|uhoh:


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi

Hut ab bei dem Eis und den Temperaturen mit dem Boot.....#6

Und Petri für die gefangenen Zander....


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich wieder der Offtopic Held. Aber ich freu mich so. Ich habe uns einen Minnkota Powerdrive bestellt. Später kommt dann noch ein iPilot dazu. Ich hoffe zum Ende des Jahres. Freu......

Ich hoffe das am Sonntag es wieder etwas besser geht mit den Zandern. Evtl wollen wir los.


----------



## theundertaker (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Luftdruck ist ja nicht wirklich beständig, der ändert sich ziemlich stark...aber eventuell sind die Fischchen am kommenden We ja trotzdem guter Laune...^^


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn nur das Eis nicht überall wär.


----------



## zanderzone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum?? Der Luftdruck ist schön im Keller bei 1000 hPA und das schon ein paar Tage! Ich würd sagen super Bedingungen um den Jungs auf den Leib zurücken!! Ok, ich weiss... Wenn das Eis nicht wäre!

Aber Sonntag könnt ihr los, Jochen!!!


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jep...Luftdruck ist jetzt i. O. ...hatte bei wetter.com geguckt und da standen blöde Werte drin...jetzt sind se voll in Ordnung...sorry ;-) Aber geiles Wetter fürs Wochenende...^^


----------



## zanderzone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg und kann nicht aufs Wasser 

Hab mir aber grad ne Godfather Parabolic bei Gerlinger bestellt :k

Der Kurs ist unschlagbar!!! 107,00€ inkl. Versand!! 
Normaler Preis 175€ und bei Ebay 159!! Hier mal der Link! Weiß nicht, was der Typ vorhat!!
http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1312&_nkw=godfather+spro&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm....aufs Wasser kann ich leider auch nicht ;-) Nur ans Wasser....aber macht ja nüx...da geht bestimmt auch wat =))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg und kann nicht aufs Wasser
> 
> Hab mir aber grad ne Godfather Parabolic bei Gerlinger bestellt :k
> 
> ...




So ne Rute hatte Dietmar Isaiasch auf der Messe auch gehabt...kosten schon Schweine Geld das Ding....hat Sie aber komplett Umbauen lassen...


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg und kann nicht aufs Wasser



Ohh man wie bist Du denn drauf??????? Ich wäre auch gerne mit meiner Frau in Hamburg. Ist halt ne andere Art von Spaß und Freude :vik::vik::vik:

Wir lassen aber noch welche drin. Müssen ja noch welche an die neue Rute. Ich hoffe mein neuer Motor ist bis Freitagabend da.

@Udo, das mit Tim wäre ne klasse Sache. Wenn die Titanic 2 dann untergeht kann ich die beiden ja retten.|bigeyes


----------



## zanderzone (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Jochen: Du weißt dochwohl wie ich das meine!!
Habs ja auch nur aufs Angeln bezogen ;-)

Von mir aus könnt ihr alle raus fangen!!!
Würds euch gönnen 

@badboy: wollte ne weichere rute.. fische ja die titan und die ist schon sehr hart.. und für den kurs konnt ich die nicht liegen lassen.. hat auch wohl ein bissel gedauert, bis ich den endgültigen klick gemacht habe..
hätte mich aber geärgert, wenn ich se mir nicht bestellt hätte, weil die ja nicht mehr hergestellt wird!!
nur muss ich nur noch ein röllchen haben!
Habt ihr nen guten Vorschlag?? 
Vorschläge sind ja nie verkehrt!!


----------



## Tim78 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @Jochen: Du weißt dochwohl wie ich das meine!!
> Habs ja auch nur aufs Angeln bezogen ;-)
> 
> Von mir aus könnt ihr alle raus fangen!!!
> ...


Hi !
Also ich wünsche dir ja das du die ALTE Parabolic bekommen hast das neue Model mit dem dunkleren Blank habe ich für 50€ verkauft weil die ihren Namen echt nichr mehr wert ist .
Das ALTE MODEL BENUTZE ICH IM SOMMER ganz gerne um im Flachen Wasser zu Drop-Shoten oder für den Fire-Ball .(Natürlich nur die Einteiligen Ruten)
@jpsjunky ich Hoffe das du deinen Motor zu WE bekommst dann mach ich Sonntag wohl den Eisbrecher wenn es überhaubt noch da ist #6


----------



## Tim78 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach ja als Rolle ne 500er Shimano model egal bei der Größe kannste nicht viel Falsch machen . Da ich absoluter Spro Vernatiker bin sage ich lieber nicht welche ich habe, ist halt leider ne Rote:m


----------



## Zanderangler1 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Shimano Twin Power 1000 FB und du willst niemals mehr ne andere Rolle fischen für diese Zwecke.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, zur not leihe ich mir meinen "alten" Motor vom Käufer. Carsten fährt, wenn er Zeit hat eh bei Gerd und mir auf dem Dampfer mit. Sein kleiner Sohn ist ja erst 4 Wochen alt. Ist etwas schwierig mit dem alter der Windelpuper. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt sehen wir uns, es sei denn meine Maate wollen noch weiter fahren zum ganz großem "G".

Timo, wir fahren dann raus wenn Deine Rute da ist, und mein Motor. Dann bekomme ich bestimmt nen Knoten in den Fuss.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zanderzone was willst du den ausgeben? bei gerlinger gibt es die aspire rollen im angebot...1000 müsste für vertikal angeln reichen...


alex


----------



## zanderzone (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim: Hoffe ja mal, dass es die gute Alte Parabolic ist!!! Hab mir natürlich auch ne einteilige bestellt.
http://www.gerlinger.de/such/q?qvolltext=godfather

Bei der Rolle wollte ich nicht über 100 € gehen! Hab die schon ins Auge gefasst:
http://www.fischparade.de/artikelnr/092280
Könnte sie von einem bekannten für 40 € bekommen.. 
Er hat se erst ein paar mal gefischt!!

Und irgendwie mag ich dir Arcs nicht, da sie sehr schwehr anlaufen.. aber jeden das seine!!
Die Exceller läuft wie ein Uhrwerk mit sehr geringem Gewicht! Darüber hinaus ist die Schnurbremse deutlich sensibler einstellbar, als bei den Arcs.. Hatte beide Rollen gestern in der Hand..

Ist echt schwierig!!


----------



## Tim78 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone
Das mit den Arcs stimmt ja wohl ist aber nur so lang sie neu ist nach ein mal Fischen ist sie nicht schlecht aber nicht das das wieder ne Depate über diese Rolle gibt............
Muß ja ehrlich sagen das die Twin oder ne Stradic ne andere Welt sind aber das auch bei den Kosten; und nur zum Vertikalen???
Bin ja Ehrlich beim Uferangel wo man viel wierft und kurbelt hab ich auch keine Arc mehr..........
@jpejunky sorry, sorry ,aber ich Starte schon Moregn kann sein das ich mich Sonntag mal sehen lasse aber nicht mit angel sondern mit Sohn als Turi getarnt .


----------



## Norton (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg und kann nicht aufs Wasser
> 
> Hab mir aber grad ne Godfath....................................
> 
> ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Norton schrieb:


> zanderzone schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und ich bin mit meiner Freundin in Hamburg und kann nicht aufs Wasser
> ...


----------



## Tim78 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Udo!
Sicher waren wir heute Draußen .
Wäre bei dem Wetter ja ein Verbrechen nicht rauszufahren.
Glattes Wasser kaum Wind und Temperaturen bei dennen man auf Handschuhe verzichten kann.
Da haben wir es mal wieder Richtig krachen lassen .
Knapp 15 Zander der größte wieder über 80cm und der kleinste auch noch min. 60cm .
War aber auch durwachsen manche Boote hatten deutlich mehr aber kleinere andere Boote auf dem gleichen Wasser hatten gar keinen gefangen.


----------



## Tim78 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach ja @Zanderzone 
Das war ein Wetter für die Parabolic 10gr. Kopf schlanker Shad und ab gehts
habe das bei dem Wetter sofort ausprobiert .
Ein super Spaß mal die GF 30 im halter zu lassen und den Flitzebogen zu spannen. Bei dem Wetter einfach genial.....


----------



## Habakuk (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

WOW! 15 Zander, Herzlichen Glückwunsch. #6


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
Sebastian , fährst besser mal mit Tim raus , dann klapüpt das auch mit den Zandern :q
Gruß Udo
ps. wie gehts deiner Frau , was macht das neue Boot ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> WOW! 15 Zander, Herzlichen Glückwunsch. #6




Vom Boot aus sind solche Fänge nicht selten...


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri Tim#6...und noch nee gute Nachricht am HV war heute Razzia es wurden alle Boote kontrolliert die ausslippten dabei wurden in den Booten teilweise bis zu 30 Zander gefunden .....hoffentlich greifen die Holländer jetzt noch härter durch...wer um diese Zeit Laichfische Hecht und Zander abkloppt gehört niemehr ans Wasser:v.....bin mal gespannt was die Medien in NL nächste Woche berichten....das nur Nebenbei.....noch weiterhin Erfolgreiche Zanderwochen bis zur Schonzeit.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim
petri!! das hat sich ja mal gelohnt. hast du Bilder gemacht?

@zorra
das hört sich doch gut an. sollten die viel öfter machen


----------



## Zanderangler1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann wär auf den Gewässern auch bald wieder richtig Platz @Zorra. Aber leider isses das "abkloppen" nicht alleine. Zander die aus grösseren Tiefen hoch gepumpt werden und dann noch voller Lach sind verenden sowieso oft. Aus den Augen aus den Sinn mach da KEINEN Sinn, weg bleiben aber sehr wohl. Aber es geht immer um Stückzahlen machen, leider auch hier.


----------



## minden (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Kontrolle begrüße ich und hoffe es gibt richtig Strafe dafür....schon oft gesagt, hoffe das man da auch Tackle, Boote und Trailer einbehalten darf?!

Weiss jemand ob sowas durchgezogen wird, wie gesagt?

Naja, das andere Thema haben "wir" ja hier schonmal angesprochen...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=174371&highlight=trommelsucht

Von mir aus könnte man tiefe Gewässer oder die tiefen Löcher ganz sperren im Winter....


----------



## Zanderangler1 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Die Kontrolle begrüße ich und hoffe es gibt richtig Strafe dafür....schon oft gesagt, hoffe das man da auch Tackle, Boote und Trailer einbehalten darf?!
> 
> Weiss jemand ob sowas durchgezogen wird, wie gesagt?
> 
> ...



Ich glaube die Ruten etc. werden einbehalten und es gibt ne ordentliche Strafe und wenn man die nicht gleich bezahlen kann wird das Boot(Trailer) in Sicherheitsverwahrung genommen. Verhält sich ähnlich wie bei Geschwindigkeitsübertretung mit dem Auto..musste ich leider mal selber erfahren und mein Auto wurde weg gesperrt :-(
Im Gegensatz dazu werden die Berufsfischer allerdings mit Samthandschuhen angefasst und denen passiert so gut wie nix. Die stellen ihre Netze selbst ins Vereinsgewässern auf, beispielsweiseauch im Bijlandsee und da wird nicht wirklich was unternommen gegen!
http://www.snoekbaarsvissers.nl/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=54&Itemid=161
Der Berufsfischer behauptet das Fische ab einer Tiefe von 8 Metern beim fangen kaputt gehen würden, also das ist sicher nicht wahr, aber 15, oder 20 Meter sind sicher wie russisch Roulette für den Fisch. Da kann man reden was man will da hast schon Recht @ Minden.


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...es kann!!!!!!!!! alles eingezogen werden was zur ausübung von Fischwilderei in NL benuzt wird....Boot,Trailer und Tackel....Berufsfischer in NL werden nicht belangt.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@badboy 199
Nicht selten sehe ich jedesmal wenn ich losgehe , du hoffendlich auch.....
Ich kann mich sogar noch drüber freuen .|uhoh:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @badboy 199
> Nicht selten sehe ich jedesmal wenn ich losgehe , du hoffendlich auch.....
> Ich kann mich sogar noch drüber freuen .|uhoh:



was willst du damit sagen?


----------



## theundertaker (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also ich würde mich schon über nen "halben Zander" freuen =)) Aber Petri zu den 15 Fischen ^^

Ich bin einfach zu doof fürs Angeln...vielleicht sollte ichs mal mit Pflanzenzüchten oder irgend sowas versuchen XD


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



badboy199 schrieb:


> was willst du damit sagen?


Das das bei dir so klang als ob es das normalste der Welt wäre. Wenn das bei dir und deinen kollegen so ist habt ihr ne ganze menge mehr Erfahrung oder die besseren Gewässer. Freue mich für jeden dem solche Fänge gelingen.#6
Für mich als "Anfänger" war das nen echt guter Tag...


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

mich würde mal interessieren in welcher Tiefe hier der ein oder andere so seine Zander fängt.
wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich so meine Zweifel, das man oberhalb der 10m Marke im Winter soviele fische fängt.


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> mich würde mal interessieren in welcher Tiefe hier der ein oder andere so seine Zander fängt.
> wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich so meine Zweifel, das man oberhalb der 10m Marke im Winter soviele fische fängt.



Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht vielle Fische werden deutlich tiefer gefangen .Wobei man sagen muß das gerade die großen auch immer noch bei 9-10m zu finden sind.
Ich habe die meisten bei 13m gefangen obwohl mein Gewässer über abschnitte von bis zu 24m verfügt.
Meine Erfahrung sagt mir aber das gerade große Barsche u.Zander immer flacher stehen .
Wer also auf die große menge aus ist fischt im Tiefen wer was großes halt die Ausnahme sucht sollte mal an den flachen kannten einen versuch starten .


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also da bei mir C&R im vordergrund steht, ist für mich bei 10 maximal 12 Metern schluß. alles was drunter gefangen wird hat nur geringe Überlebenschancen.


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Also da bei mir C&R im vordergrund steht, ist für mich bei 10 maximal 12 Metern schluß. alles was drunter gefangen wird hat nur geringe Überlebenschancen.




Nehme ich jetzt mal einfach so hin, sonst stecken wir in der Unendliche Diskusion "(aber ich hab noch keinen toten gesehen oder bei jedem stehen die Augen aus dem Kopf).|krach:
Ganz unrecht haste nicht ABER auch kein Recht zumindest von Mir


----------



## micha1581 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich spreche hier auch nur für mich.


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim die Toten sehen die Leute die in der Woche angeln dann kannste das ganze Unheil sehen was manche Hornochsen am WE.anrichten...ich weiss wo von ich rede.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War heute denn noch jemand los Zander töten ?
Oder hat der Wettereinbruch alle zu Hause an den Kamin gefesselt?
Ich war nur kurz los und hab eigendlich nichts nennenswertes gefangen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke jetzt wo viele Fische in tiefen Löchern stehen ist es auch nicht all zu schwer mit nem Boot Größere Stückzahlen zu fangen...ich als Uferangler habs viel schwerer und kann von solchen Stückzahlen nur träumen...nicht umsonst haben die Bootsangler solche Stückzähler mit dabei...beim Uferangler hab ich so etwas noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Godfather ist da:l

Geiles Stöckchen! Nu muss se nur schnell ans Wasser!
Hamburg war AUCH mit Freundin geil! Bis halb sechs aufen Kiez! Voll na toll#6

Ich hoffe die kriegen richtig einen drüber! Und das wird auch passieren denke ich!

@Tim: Warst du in Rhe....?


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jungs!!!!!
Nicht schon wieder die "wie tief man angelt" Geschichte!
Jedem das seine!!

"Ich denke jetzt wo viele Fische in tiefen Löchern stehen ist es auch nicht all zu schwer mit nem Boot Größere Stückzahlen zu fangen."

Das haben schon viele gesagt, Bad Boy!!!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Jungs!!!!!
> Nicht schon wieder die "wie tief man angelt" Geschichte!
> Jedem das seine!!
> 
> ...



Das meinte ich auch nicht...Man muss auch nicht  tiefer als 12m angeln...ich will damit sagen das es  leichter ist an solchen Stellen mit dem Boot ran zu kommen als vom Ufer aus...ich denke es ist auch  viel einfacher mit den ganzen Schnick Schnack wie z.B. Echolot die Stellen zu finden...


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

aso.. klar.. is ja auch überall bekannt!!


----------



## theundertaker (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jeder muss selber wissen, wie tief er fischt...solange es nicht verboten ist, kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken, aber ne Diskussion ist vollkommen unnötig....bringt genauso wenig wie ne Diskussion über das andere leidliche Thema des M & M....hmm....ich meinte C & A....ach nee...na ihr wisst schon =))


----------



## zorra (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jooooo genau einfach in D-Land bleiben da ist es eh egal.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ihr müsst hier den Thread nicht auch noch zerreden , gibt doch genug andere in denen diese Diskutionen geführt werden.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ihr müsst hier den Thread nicht auch noch zerreden , gibt doch genug andere in denen diese Diskutionen geführt werden.
> Gruß Udo


|good:


----------



## Tim78 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Um mal das Thema zu wechseln ,kann mir vieleicht einer ne gute Adresse für gebrauchte Angelboote (am liebsten natürlich aus Alu) geben möchte mich doch auf kurz oder lang vom meinen gfk-Kahn Trennen .Vieleicht hat ja einer noch was in der Scheune stehen oder so ???:q


----------



## micha1581 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim
schau mal bei Marktplatz.nl  da stehen öfter mal gute Boote drin


----------



## marcs (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
guck mal hier:
www.tema-marine.de
oder
www.ijsselsport.nl

Gruss
Marc


----------



## zanderzone (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

jo, hätte auch marktplaats.nl gesagt, oder bei Totalfishing bei vraag & aanbod!!


----------



## zorra (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

.....Botenkoop.nl.....Gebrauchtboote.de lass dir Zeit am besten ist immer die Nachsaison habe schon 4Boote für Kumpels ausgespäht davon 1Alu und mein eigenes aber es ist auch Vorsicht geboten....alles mit Verträge machen und dennoch hat ein Bekannter ein Boot mit Trailer in NL gekauft beim Händler mit Deutschen Trailer der geklaut war also Augen auf beim Bootenkauf.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Habakuk (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
Hier was feines für dich 

http://www2.best-boats24.net/de/boo..._alias=motorboot&oa_language=de&oa_langcode=0


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, ich habe diese schon länger im Auge. Evtl sind da ja welche bei. Zumindest ist es von deinem zu Hause nicht allzu weit weg.

P.S. es hat am Sonntag wohl spaß gemacht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Moin Tim, ich habe diese schon länger im Auge. Evtl sind da ja welche bei. Zumindest ist es von deinem zu Hause nicht allzu weit weg.
> 
> P.S. es hat am Sonntag wohl spaß gemacht.


 
Den hätte ich Dir auch empfohlen, da habe ich mein Bötchen auch her....:m


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Tim,
wenns gebraucht sein soll dann schau mal , so wie schon geschrieben auf 
 marktplaats.nl oder schau auf http://www.botentekoop.nl/ nach.
Günstiger als in Deutschland ist es auf jeden Fall.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Tim
> Hier was feines für dich
> 
> http://www2.best-boats24.net/de/boo..._alias=motorboot&oa_language=de&oa_langcode=0




Ja, kostet auch geschmeidige 15.000 €^^


----------



## Habakuk (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, ohneTrailer uns Extras wie Echolot u.s.w. 20.000€ reichen nicht aus. Aber ein feines Boot ist es auf jedem Fall!


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kaum sieht Tim ein Marcraft 440 Live, ist er infiziert.
Muahahahahaha


----------



## zorra (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und wenn du Handwerklich geschickt bist oder Kumpels hast die das können gibt es in NL auch Cascos zu kaufen dann haste das Boot wie du es haben willst und ich würde wenn möglich immer ein geschweisstes nehmen....da gibt es in NL viele Firmen die wirste zum Teil auch auf Marktplaats finden.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## dauertest (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man bedenke nur das sehr hohe Gewicht bei den Marcraftbooten. Ein Marcraft 440 wiegt in etwa das Gleiche wie ein Lund 1625 Rebel XL, obwohl das Lund deutlich großer ist. 
Hohes Gewicht = großer Motor = hoher Spritverbrauch (und das nicht nur auf dem Wasser sondern auch auf der Strasse, sprich auf dem Trailer) = hohe Laufendekosten.


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Gewicht der Marcraft kommt durch den recht schweren Decksaufbau aus Holz zustande.

Habe ne Sylvan da ist der Aufbau nur halb so dick.
Ob das jetzt Vorteil ist oder nicht auf jeden Fall spart es Gewicht und durchgebogen hat sich bei mir bisher auch nichts.

Und Geschweißt oder nicht muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden.

Hat beides Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## dauertest (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke das Gewicht kommt eher durch das 4mm starke Alu zustande aus dem die Marcraft gefertigt werden ( bei Lund oder Alumacraft ca. die Hälfte), konnte bis jetzt noch keinen nennenswerten Unterschied beim verbauten Holz bei Marcraft oder z.B. Lund oder Alumacraft feststellen.
Geschweißt oder genietet ist wirklich geschmacksache, da stimme ich dir 100% zu. 
Beim Gewicht sehe ich das anders, da man bei einem leichten Boot mit kleineren Motoren, Trailern und Elektromotoren auskommt (spart Geld). Beim E.mot. bedeutet weniger Leistung dann auch z.B. nur eine Batterie für 12V mit zu nehmen anstatt zwei für 24V. 

MfG dauertest


----------



## Heiko112 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das die großen Lund doppelwandig aus 2 bis 2,5 mm dicken Alu sind gleicht das Gewicht des Rumpfes doch wohl wieder aus.

Denn 2 x 2 sind auch 4 mm.

Das ein leichteres Boot immer besser ist steht ausser Frage.

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Aber eins ist sicher.

Ein dicker Rumpf ist einfacher zu bauen als ein Doppelwandigen. Und schweißen ist nicht so aufwendig wie Nieten.

Und das hier ist mir zu viel OT.


----------



## dauertest (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei den großen Lund oder Aluma ist aber nur der Boden aus 2x2. Ist aber eigentlich auch egal. 
Stimme jedoch zu das leichter besser ist.
Die Fahreigenschaften der genannten Boote ist, denke ich als gleichwertig zu bezeichnen. Warum sollte man dann das schwerere Boot nehmen?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

für 15 oder 20 Tsd kaufe ich mir derzeit sich was ganz anderes....aber sicher kein Angelboot auch wenn ich die Kohle dafür hätte nicht. Indiskutabel und dann in diesen Zeiten schon grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Tim78 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zander 
Das ist ja ne geschmacksache wenn ich 15oder20t auf Seite gebracht HÄTTE würd ich gar nicht überlegen sondern ein Aluboot fahren .
Da ich aber für mein Geld Arbeiten muß dauert das ein wenig (bei soviel wohl ein wenig viel )länger !
Aber ich merke halt das sich ein Aluboot oder besser gesagt die abmaße der Aluboote bei häuigen Benutzen echt bezahlt machen .
Wenn ich nur alle paar Monate mal fahren würde hätte ich gar kein Problem mit meinen Boot.
Da ich aber auch gern mal ein NKS mitfischen würde hätte ich wohl gern so ne große Schale .


----------



## Tim78 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach und zum Fahrlässigen , ich glaube wenn einer nicht mit Leib und Sehle dem Hobby nachgeht und kein Sicheres Einkommen hat sollte er das mit dem Boot eh vergessen die Gelder die da jedes WE fliesen da kannste langezeit die Forellenpuffs in Deutschland mit unsicher machen und Fängst wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Fisch um die Familie zu ernähren. Da wirst auch nicht Blöd angemacht wenn alle Fische abprügelst hat also nur vorteile!#d#d#d


----------



## dauertest (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Denke jeder sollte mit seinem Geld machen was er will, man hat ja (hoffentlich) dafür gearbeitet und sollte sich dann auch mal etwas gönnen.
Werde dieses Jahr auch mein 14Fuß Alumacraft durch ein 16er Lund ersetzten und sehe kein problem darin mein Geld fürs Hobby aus zu geben.
Da fällt mir ein, benötigt noch jemand eine gebrauchte Godfather Parabolic (altes Model)? Hab noch eine übrig und möchte sie nun verkaufen (fische in letzter Zeit nur noch meine St.Croix).


----------



## Udo561 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ach und zum Fahrlässigen , ich glaube wenn einer nicht mit Leib und Sehle dem Hobby nachgeht und kein Sicheres Einkommen hat sollte er das mit dem Boot eh vergessen !#d#d#d



Hi,
eben , es ist ja nicht nur die Anschaffung , letztes Jahr waren es bei mir nur gut 250 Stunden die ich mit dem Boot unterwegs war , es gab aber auch schon Jahre da waren es weit aus mehr.
Alleine die Sprittkosten , bei meinem Boot ca. 6-7 Liter/Stunde sind nicht zu verachten.
Versicherung ( Vollkasko ) Abstellplatz , Zubehör, Reinigungsmittel , TüV/Trailer , usw. schlagen da ja auch nochmal zu Buche.
Da kommt man(n) mal locker auf 2000 Euro/Jahr nur fürs Boot 
Und das bei einem kleinen Schlauchboot ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



dauertest schrieb:


> Denke jeder sollte mit seinem Geld machen was er will, man hat ja (hoffentlich) dafür gearbeitet und sollte sich dann auch mal etwas gönnen.
> Werde dieses Jahr auch mein 14Fuß Alumacraft durch ein 16er Lund ersetzten und sehe kein problem darin mein Geld fürs Hobby aus zu geben.
> Da fällt mir ein, benötigt noch jemand eine gebrauchte Godfather Parabolic (altes Model)? Hab noch eine übrig und möchte sie nun verkaufen (fische in letzter Zeit nur noch meine St.Croix).


Wann wieviel wie sieht das boot aus ?????????:q:q:q:q:q
Tausche auch wohl ne Parabolic altes model gegen ne Gf 30 oder 50 .............


----------



## Tim78 (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> eben , es ist ja nicht nur die Anschaffung , letztes Jahr waren es bei mir nur gut 250 Stunden die ich mit dem Boot unterwegs war , es gab aber auch schon Jahre da waren es weit aus mehr.
> Alleine die Sprittkosten , bei meinem Boot ca. 6-7 Liter/Stunde sind nicht zu verachten.
> Versicherung ( Vollkasko ) Abstellplatz , Zubehör, Reinigungsmittel , TüV/Trailer , usw. schlagen da ja auch nochmal zu Buche.
> ...


 
Ist schon klar unser Bf 20 läuft auch nicht auf Luft und Liebe
Aber ich denke an so ner Alu Schale braucht er noch weniger luft als an der 200Kg Gfk Jole...:q


----------



## dauertest (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Denke ich werd das Boot mit Trailer im Mai verkaufen. Es ist ein V14 aus 2006 mit einem Barthau-trailer (Ellebi LBN 520 Kipptrailer aus 2006, 750kg mit großem Rollenpacket für leichtes Trailern). Hab das Boot noch mit einem Ausbau aus Siebdruck versehen. Preis muss ich dann noch sehen. Benziner, E.Mot, Gelbatterien werden nicht mit verkauft da ich sie auf dem neuen Lund benötige (beim Benziner ist verhandlungssache da er eigentlich etwas zu schwach fürs Lund ist. Ist ein Honda Bf20 LHGU aus Sommer 09). Wenns so weit ist mach ich mich hier noch mal bemerkbar. Jetzt noch nen Bild oder zwei...


----------



## Habakuk (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was haltet ihr denn von diesem Boot hier? Ist das Rheintauglich? Was denkt ihr? Und wie ist das Preis- Leistungsverhältnis? 

http://www.boot24.com/motorboot/motorboot/linder-se/66105/sportsman-40


----------



## minden (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Für den Preis würd ich mir was anderes holen...ansonsten sind die Sportman gute EInsteigerboote....bei ebay is grad n Linder drin und n Princecraft

Ich selber fahre auch lieber leicht, wenig Ps, dennoch zügig und günstig...

Habe mom. noch n 434er Princecraft (auch selber aufgebaut) was jetzt im Laufe des Jahres durch nen Quicksilver 450SF ausgetauscht wird....wenn ichs dann mal fertig gebaut habe


----------



## Habakuk (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden
Was bekomme ich vergleichbares zu diesem Preis? (= Boot, incl. Trailer,15PS Motor)?


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo1

Wollte nur mal sagen das es, wenn man Vereinsmitglied ist und man so richtig sauer ist, das Berufsfischer im Vereinsgewässer wildern ne Option gibt das Problem zu beheben.
Man vergisst bei entsprechender Gebietskenntnis einfach mal den Anker wieder zu lichten.

Gruß Walleyehunter


----------



## minden (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....schau mal auf Marktplaats rum...da siehste dann was man für welches Geld bekommen kann....|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Walleyehunter69 schrieb:


> das Berufsfischer im Vereinsgewässer wildern


 
Das Problem ist nur, das die nicht wildern sondern eine Genehmigung haben.|bigeyes
Du hast aber vermutlich keine zum Netze zerstören.....#d


----------



## zorra (10. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In NL gehts bei denen auch ohne Genehmigung.:v
gr.Derrick


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab immer noch keine Rolle!! Ich verzweifle:c
Kennt jemand die Shimano Seido??


----------



## Heiko112 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe die Seido seit ca 2 Jahren Top Rolle.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is echt schwierig!! Werd mir die mal anschauen!!


----------



## dauertest (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Würde ne Shimano Sephia BB nehmen (Japan). Fische diese jetzt seit nem halben Jahr vertikal und muss sagen das es nichts vergleichbares fürs Geld in D gibt.


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kennt jemand die Biomaster 1000?? Die kann ich neu für 95 € bekommen!!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



dauertest schrieb:


> Würde ne Shimano Sephia BB nehmen (Japan). Fische diese jetzt seit nem halben Jahr vertikal und muss sagen das es nichts vergleichbares fürs Geld in D gibt.



Möchte nicht über 100 ausgeben! Und in Japan etc. bestellen is mir zu unsicher!!


----------



## dauertest (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Möchte nicht über 100 ausgeben! Und in Japan etc. bestellen is mir zu unsicher!!


 

Ok, nicht über 100, dann lohnt JP nicht. Falls du aber doch mal in JP bestellen solltest empfehle ich Bass.jp. 
Bezahlung mit Paypal und recht schnelle Lieferung.

Und mir ist nen Fehler unterlaufen. Hab ne Soare BB und empfehle auch diese (ist auch noch etwas günstiger als die Sephia BB).


----------



## Tim78 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Juchu!!!!!!
Morgen Uraub!
Konstanter Luftdruck,Wasserstand abnehmend und wenig Wind von Norden.........|kopfkrat
Ich weiß wo ich morgen bin..............:vik:


----------



## minden (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Biomasterrollen fand ich immer super....

Ich hab ne 1000er Ultrega an meiner Pimpelrute...Bremse gut und begleitet mich nun seid ca. 2-3 Jahren oder so...alles super...aus Japan für 50 Euro bestellt....

Zum Pimpeln brauchste jau nicht die Megarolle....


----------



## link (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich fisch die Shimano nasci 1000 das Japanische Sondermodell (nicht die blaue) ist ungefähr identisch mit der Twin Power


----------



## Habakuk (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kann die SPRO RED ARC sehr empfehlen. Habe diese seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Juchu!!!!!!
> Morgen Uraub!
> Konstanter Luftdruck,Wasserstand abnehmend und wenig Wind von Norden.........|kopfkrat
> Ich weiß wo ich morgen bin..............:vik:



Hallo Tim, mach mal mit nem Edding ein Kreuz auf das Wasser. Damit ich auch mal Glaßaugen finde.

Wünsche euch morgen einen schönen Tag auf dem Wasser. Ich komme dieses WE leider nicht los.


----------



## Habakuk (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Yo Tim, und vergiß nicht ein paar schöne Bilder zu machen von den Stachelrittern #6


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Morgen,
dann wünsche ich mal allen die anstatt Karneval zu feiern ans Wasser fahren viel Glück.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Ich kann die SPRO RED ARC sehr empfehlen. Habe diese seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden.



Mag die nicht! Die Arcs sind mir auch zu schwer zum vertikalen!!
Hab mir nu die Biomaster bestellt!!
Genau die hier:

http://www.marktplaats.nl/index.php?url=http://verkopers.marktplaats.nl/755492

Denke das war kein schlechter Deal!!!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Die Biomasterrollen fand ich immer super....
> 
> Ich hab ne 1000er Ultrega an meiner Pimpelrute...Bremse gut und begleitet mich nun seid ca. 2-3 Jahren oder so...alles super...aus Japan für 50 Euro bestellt....
> 
> Zum Pimpeln brauchste jau nicht die Megarolle....



Das stimmt, aber Rummel wollt ich mir auch nicht drauf machen!! Die Ultrega kosten hier aber um die 150 €!!


----------



## zorra (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mit unter fängte der Rummel besser wie der High-Tech Krempel.....aber jedem das seine.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber Rolle und Rute haben weniger mit dem Fangerfolg zu tun, sondern Köderführung und Stellenkenntnis sind ausschlaggebend!!!


----------



## minden (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau,...war wohl n guter Kurs den ich damals hatte...

is die hier:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-ULTEGRA...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5883341868

Bin sehr zufrieden,...gute Bremse und das is wichtig...

Soll aber ähnlich gut sein wie Biomaster,...meine die Biomaster is aber ne Nummer höher anzusehen?!?!
Wie dem auch sei...hast ne feine Rolle nun(;:


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber Rolle und Rute haben weniger mit dem Fangerfolg zu tun, sondern Köderführung und Stellenkenntnis sind ausschlaggebend!!!



Ja , so siehts aus , besonnders die letzten Jahre wo immer weniger Fisch in unseren Gewässern schwimmt.
Früher hat mein Opa ne Menge mehr an Fisch gefangen als ich und der hatte so ne Flipper Rolle und ne Knüppel als Rute :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau , meine ganzen Tollen Rollen haten heute mal nichts zu tun geschweige denn die Bremsen.
Ein Biss bei 3Stunden auf dem Wasser das wars. 
@gpsjunky die Kreutze konnte ich ganz übern See streichen da war nichts Los!


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Ich kann die SPRO RED ARC sehr empfehlen. Habe diese seit 2 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden.




Wobei wir wieder bei Ulli3Ds Tackle Axiom wären...je länger ein Thread dauert desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer eine Red Arc empfiehlt :m


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Jau , meine ganzen Tollen Rollen haten heute mal nichts zu tun geschweige denn die Bremsen.
> Ein Biss bei 3Stunden auf dem Wasser das wars.
> @gpsjunky die Kreutze konnte ich ganz übern See streichen da war nichts Los!



Hi Tim
mach dir nichts draus , so ein Tag auf dem Wasser würde mich z.Z. schon zufrieden stellen , auch wenn ich nichts fangen würde 
Ich kanns kaum erwarten das hier die Slippe fertig wird 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Wobei wir wieder bei Ulli3Ds Tackle Axiom wären...je länger ein Thread dauert desto höher die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer eine Red Arc empfiehlt :m



Komm , man muß ja auch sagen wenn man den Rollen mal ne Tropfen Öl gibt sind die in der Preisleistung echt Top.#6
Ich hab mit meiner sogar in Norge im Salzwasser auf Lachse geblinkert .
Nach einer Woche dauereinsatz nen Tropfen WD40 dran vorher alles auswaschen und nichts passiert.
Und für um die 70€ bekomme ich noch keine vergleichbar laufende Shimano , oder?


----------



## zanderzone (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schlecht is se nicht, aber ich finde sie zu schwer und die läuft auch recht schwer an.. aber geschmäcker sind halt unterschiedlich.. obendrein find ich se auch noch potthässlich!! ;-)


----------



## Tim78 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Häßlich ist sie ohne Zweifel !
Aber so lange sie schöne Zander drillt ist jede Rolle Top.
Egal ob ne 5€ Quik Pirat oder ne Stella Hauptsache dicke Zander fangen .
Na nen kleinen Zander mit ner Stella.............ach Egal.


----------



## Habakuk (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollte wegen der Red Arc hier kein Feuer brennen lassen. Laßt gut sein und tut was in euren Augen gut ist. Hauptsache Fisch und Fun. Kann es kaum erwarten wenn der Frühling wieder beginnt. 

@Tim
Wie war deine Angeltour?


----------



## Udo561 (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Kann es kaum erwarten wenn der Frühling wieder beginnt.



Ich wäre schon froh wenn ich mein Boot ins Wasser bekommen würde 
So 2-3 Stunden lässt es sich auch bei -3 Grad aushalten , hauptsache endlich mal wieder aufs Wasser.
Im Frühjahr kommen bei mir andere Gefühle auf :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> Wollte wegen der Red Arc hier kein Feuer brennen lassen. Laßt gut sein und tut was in euren Augen gut ist. Hauptsache Fisch und Fun. Kann es kaum erwarten wenn der Frühling wieder beginnt.
> 
> @Tim
> Wie war deine Angeltour?


Quatsch.. hast du auch nicht.. und wegen ner rolle wird hier bestimmt keine diskussion losgetreten!!!

Und noch was!!!! Bei minus 3 grad geht gar nicht!!! das is die hölle vorallem, wenn man ostwind hat und seine finger nicht mehr spührt ne, jochen????:vik:


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und noch was!!!! Bei minus 3 grad geht gar nicht!!! das is die hölle vorallem, wenn man ostwind hat und seine finger nicht mehr spührt ne, jochen????:vik:



Ohhh , 
was höre ich da , die Fingerchen waren kalt :vik:
Da gibt es doch einige Möglichkeiten diese zu wärmen , zumindest wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@UDO
Meinst du das wird was vor der Schonzeit am 1 April? Steht die Rampe bei euch schon fertig? 

@all
Wenn ich den Vispas habe, darf ich da auch vom Boot aus am Niederrhein und der Ijssel fischen, oder benötige ich da was zusätzlich? Sind ja Binnengewässer und keine Vereinsgewässer. |kopfkrat

TV TIPP Morgen früh

*FISH 'N' FUN - DIE ANGELSHOW*
_*RHEIN BEI KLEVE*_
Dieses Mal geht es mit Angelcoach Auwa Thiemann und seinen Anglern fast bis an die Holländische Grenze. Zwischen Kleve und Kalkar bieten Altwasserseen des Niederrheins ein vortreffliches Angelrevier. Wenig befischt und mit einem Superbesatz spekulieren Auwa und die Profis auf kapitale Karpfen und schmucke Schleien. Die Einsteiger Eveline, Jürgen und Björn haben noch nie auf die olivgrüne scheue Schönheit geangelt und wollen es den Profis zeigen. Was Eveline auch gelingt. Die Anfängerin schlägt sich wacker. Da kann ihr Mann und Profiangler Wolfgang nur neidisch zusehen.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @UDO
> Meinst du das wird was vor der Schonzeit am 1 April? Steht die Rampe bei euch schon fertig?
> .


  Hi Sebastian,
ja , die neue neue Slipprampe soll zumindest bis Mitte März fertig sein , bisher ist aber nur Sand aufgeschüttet .
Na ja , kann noch etwas dauern bis ich das Boot ins Wasser bekomme.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

UDO
Wo willst du denn dieses Jahr loslegen? Immer noch im Hafen? Ist das Wasser wieder sauber? Sind die Bauarbeiten beendet? Der Hafen war bestimmt eine Topstelle, hoffentlich wird es wieder so sein wie früher!!


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
nee, leider siehts hier am Leukermeer mehr als bescheiden aus , das Wasser ist immer noch die reinste Drecksbrühe und gebaggert wird immer noch.
Verschiebt sich alles etwas auf Grund von Frost , aber bis Ende März soll hier ja alles fertig sein.
Super , perfekt , rechtzeitig zur Schonzeit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War heut mal fleißig da ich denke das auf dem Wasser eh nicht viel läuft .Habe ich mir mal nen Lappen geschnapt und unser Boot Poliert sah ja nach denn letzten fahrten bei dem Wetter echt nicht mehr Lecker aus .

Und war heute jemand drausen und kann was positives erzählen?


----------



## Udo561 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Tim,
sauber , sieht ja wie neu aus #6
Die Farbe gefällt mir auch 
Gruß Udo


----------



## seko (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sind die Seen noch frei??


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Und noch was!!!! Bei minus 3 grad geht gar nicht!!! das is die hölle vorallem, wenn man ostwind hat und seine finger nicht mehr spührt ne, jochen????:vik:




Jo Timo, kalt war es. Aber es waren auch -5 Grad mit Ostwind 3. Aber es soll wohl mal irgendwann besser werden.#6#6:vik:


----------



## Habakuk (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
Tolles Böötchen , gefällt mir auch. Würde mir reichen.

@Udo
Es wird wohl einige Wochen dauern, nachdem die Baggerarbeiten vorüber sind, bis der "Sand/Dreck" sich wieder auf den Boden setzt und normale Zustände einkehren. Könnte also knapp werden bis zum 1 April.


----------



## Tim78 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Tim
> Tolles Böötchen , gefällt mir auch. Würde mir reichen.
> 
> @Udo
> Es wird wohl einige Wochen dauern, nachdem die Baggerarbeiten vorüber sind, bis der "Sand/Dreck" sich wieder auf den Boden setzt und normale Zustände einkehren. Könnte also knapp werden bis zum 1 April.




Hi Habakuk !
Kein Problem such noch jemanden der das Boot kauft .
Bis auf denn Bugmotor ist alles noch kein Jahr alt.#6
Habe Alternativ auch noch nen Führerschein freien Motor in der Garage liegen:m
Zum Wetter wenn denn zu mindest die Zander mal in Beislaune wären aber nach gestern denke ich die sind auch eingefroren .......


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Sebastian,
ich würde es mir zumindest mal anschauen .
Vielleicht ist es ja genau das was du suchst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim/Udo
Ich denke ich sollte erst die Sportbootführerschein - Binnen prüfung bestehen. 1 Mai ist prüfung. Bei uns auf dem Rhein brauche ich eine gute PS zahl. Mit 5PS auf dem Rhein kann ich nix anfangen.


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War heute noch jemand vertikalen??


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Timo, frage nächsten Samstag nochmal.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War heute noch jemand vertikalen??


 
Bei dem Wetter krieg ich meinen Hintern nicht hoch.
Was Teperaturen angeht, bin ich ein Weichei.....


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Was Teperaturen angeht, bin ich ein Weichei.....



Hi,
dem schließe ich mich mal an :q
Hier bei uns auf dem Wasser war aber auch nichts los .
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...so müsste es bis Sept.bleiben und dann langsam kälter werden.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ...so müsste es bis Sept.bleiben und dann langsam kälter werden.
> gr.zorra




Sag doch mal zorra hast du in letzter Zeit mal das Haus verlassen oder angelst du echt nur an BINNENGEWÄSSERN bei dir im Wohnzimmer?|kopfkrat
Mag ja auch sein das du zu oft in Holland bist und denn falschen Taback rauchst aber irgendwas ist komisch bei dir|bigeyes


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich hoffe ich kann mich dann selbst fragen, Jochen!!

Nu fahr ich nach Duisburg!! Lautern gucken!!!
Wenigsten was, was spass macht!!!
Drückt uns die Daumen!!


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Mag ja auch sein das du zu oft in Holland bist und denn falschen Taback rauchst aber irgendwas ist komisch bei dir|bigeyes



Könnte aber gut am Alk liegen , ist schließlich Karneval :vik:
So krass ist das Gras aus NL nicht 

Heute war hier zumindest niemand am Wasser , das Wetter läd auch nicht gerade dazu ein , leichter Schneefall und stellenweise Eis auf dem See :v
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann die Leute die zuhause bleiben jawohl verstehen !
Bei dem Wetter rechne ich auch nicht mit guten Zander fängen ,wenn man nur mal auf den Wind schaut , der dreht andauernd was ständige Luftdruck schwankungen mitsich bringt .
Und der Luftdruck selber ist schon mächtig hoch das sind keine guten Anzeichen.
Wenn ich das alles beachte plus die minus Temperaturen bei dennen es ja echt schon nicht viel spaß macht dann bleib ich auch lieber zuhause .


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim sicher bin ich 3-4mal die Woche in NL aber nur im Coffieschop.:m....Spass beiseite ich habe meine Zeit hinter mir und Jahrzehnte die Winter um die Ohren geschlagen....nun ist eine neue Generation dran die sollen jetzt die Fische fangen....ich bin in der glücklichen Lage mir die Angeltage aus zusuchen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Meine Biomaster ist heute in den Versand gegangen!! Was denkt Ihr, wie lange das dauert? Standort ist Almere (Amsterdam)!!


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Genau so werde ich es im Sommer machen!! Und nicht anderes!!
Wo für ne Godfather, Boot etc..!! Brauch kein Mensch!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpIno0bpIk0&feature=related


----------



## micha1581 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|jump:

welcher von beiden bist du denn?


----------



## Habakuk (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der ist echt gut! :m Das ist mal "sauberer Humor" #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Genau so werde ich es im Sommer machen!! Und nicht anderes!!
> Wo für ne Godfather, Boot etc..!! Brauch kein Mensch!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpIno0bpIk0&feature=related


 
Das hat aber nichts mit Vertikalangeln zu tun, ist also hier völlig offtopic...:q

Wenn dann so:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lFalTelvMow&feature=related    :m


----------



## Habakuk (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Tommy, das kann man Vertikalangeln nennen. 


P.S. Passt auf euch auf beim Fischen vom Boot, damit es euch nicht so ergeht wie unserem Kollegen:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P8hW9BoQvo&NR=1


----------



## Habakuk (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tommi

Sage doch mal bitte, wieviel hatte der Esox auf deinem Profilbild? Der sieht sehr monströs aus.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Tommi
> 
> Sage doch mal bitte, wieviel hatte der Esox auf deinem Profilbild? Der sieht sehr monströs aus.


 
120cm
Gewicht weiss ich nicht, aber Du kannst ihn nochmal fangen, und dann wiegen....:m


----------



## Tim78 (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Tommi !
Du bist ja einer stellt der seinen NL-Zander in die "Rute und Rolle".|kopfkrat
Wollst wohl den Monatspreis abräumen wa 
Nur Spaß !!!
Toller Fisch Glückwunsch #6


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hey Tommi !
> Du bist ja einer stellt der seinen NL-Zander in die "Rute und Rolle".|kopfkrat
> #6


 
Rute und Rolle, ist die einzige Hitparade, in der auch Hollandfische mitmachen dürfen...:m


----------



## Udo561 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Rute und Rolle, ist die einzige Hitparade, in der auch Hollandfische mitmachen dürfen...:m



Hi,
sollte ausreichen um am Jahresende einen der allerersten Plätze zu belegen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Muss man für diese Listen nicht mehr von ofizieller Wiegestationseite bestätigen lassen, geht das jetzt ohne die Fische zu kloppen?

Ich meine damals als Jungspund, als mich die Listen noch interessierten, war das so?!?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Muss man für diese Listen nicht mehr von ofizieller Wiegestationseite bestätigen lassen, geht das jetzt ohne die Fische zu kloppen?
> ?!?


 
Du musst nur ein aussagekräftiges Foto mitschicken.
Ganz blöd sind sind die Jungs ja auch nicht, um abzuschätzen ob das hinkommt.
Aber welche Rute und Rolle meint Ihr eigentlich?
Letzstes Jahr war der Zander zwar in der Hitparade, aber das Foto haben die doch nie veröffentlich (im Gegensatz dem vom Rapfen und von dem Barsch)
Oder habe ich irgendwo was übersehen..?


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin!
> Meine Biomaster ist heute in den Versand gegangen!! Was denkt Ihr, wie lange das dauert? Standort ist Almere (Amsterdam)!!



Hat niemand ne Ahnung?


----------



## zanderzone (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und weiss vllt. irgendjamand ob man in G slippen kann, oder is die Slippe dicht??


----------



## Tim78 (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tommi in der März 2010 auf Seite 84
2.Platz in der Top 20 von 2009
Deswegen die Glückwünsche
@Zanderzone letzten Freitag war noch Eis auf der Slipe .
Das Eis war so 4-5cm dick aber im Normal Fall sollte es gehen .
Denke aber das das steigende Wasser uns da nen Strich durch macht .
Gruß Tim


----------



## Tommi-Engel (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Tommi in der März 2010 auf Seite 84


 
Danke :q


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim: Der Wasserstand liegt bei 4,20m!! Also absolut normal! Ich hoffe es geht..


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
von Hochwasser ist hier nichts zu sehen , eben nur ne braune unansehnliche Brühe.
Aber bleibt bei der Schneeschmelze ja nicht aus.
Gruß Udo
ps . bei uns wird an der Slippanlage gearbeitet , ich habe wieder Hoffnung vor der Schonzeit mein Boot ins Wasser zu bekommen


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, die scheiss Brühe!! Ich hoffe, die ist noch nicht so in die Seen gezogen!! Schauen wir mal!! Morgen gehts jedenfalls los!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ich hoffe mal bei mir dauerts auch nicht mehr so lange bis ich endlich mal wieder los kann , die letzten 10 Jahre gab es keinen Winter wo ich so wenig aufs Wasser kam wie dieser 
Dann mal viel Erfolg #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

.....verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz die Holländer jammern das viele Gewässer zu klar werden und ihr habt es mit der Brühe.... an der Maas z.b fangen Bekannte seid Dez.bis jetzt sehr gute Fische in der Brühe....und ich denke unsere Zetiss mögen die Brühe.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra: Ne, mögen sie nicht! Sobald Hochwasser ist oder die salzige Brühe von den Straßen in die Flüsse zieht ist ende mit Zander!!!
Sonst mögen sie braunes Wasser, aber nicht durch die genannten Ereignisse!!!

@udo: Is bei mir genau so.. war auch kaum los!! Danke.. Jochen und ich werden berichten!!!


----------



## Udo561 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
aber bestimmt nicht so ne Brühe wie hier im Moment bei uns auf dem See ist.
Da fühlt sich auch kein Zander mehr wohl .
Ich beangele das Gewässer hier schon ein paar Jahre und hatte bisher im Winter immer super Fänge , aber jetzt ist hier nichts mehr an Fisch im See.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone
So ein mist das ihr morgen schon fahrt , Sonntag könnten wa zusammen fahren .
Aber laß mal hören wie es wa. Fahrt ihr zum Loch oder an Jochen sein Hassgewässer?


----------



## zanderzone (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir schauen erst mal am Loch und wenn da dicht ist fahren wir zum Hassgewässer!!! Denke aber, dass es wohl das Hassgewässer werden wird, denn ich denke die Slippe in Z wird noch dicht sein.. Schauen wir mal..
Sonntag können wir leider nicht.. aber wir müssen auf jeden fall noch mal zusammen los.. Und morgen werd ich meine Godfather einweihen
Leider is meine Biomaster noch nicht da, so ein Mist!!
Wo fahrt ihr Sonntag denn hin??

@Udo: Das sieht ja gar nicht gut aus!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Boot kommt am Sonntag erstmal für 2 Wochen nach Gelsenkirchen. Es bekommt da ein neues Verdeck als Ganzpersenning. Bin schon gespannt wie der Dampfer dann aussieht. Die Näher machen aber doch  gute Arbeit, bin echt gespannt.

Ich hoffe nur das der Wind nicht stärker wird. Ist doch ne gute 4 gemeldet, und mein E-Motor ist noch auf dem Weg von USA nach Ösiland, und noch nicht auf dem Weg zu mir:c:c:c

Ich hoffe das wird vor der Schonzeit noch was mit dem Teil.


----------



## seko (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum denn so schändlich Hassgewässer? Gut, da sind meistens schon so´n paar Boote unterwegs aber das ist doch in G noch viel schlimmer, oder? Ich find, der See hat ne Menge guter Stellen zu bieten auch wenn die Meisten oft auf wenigen Quadratmetern kreisen...   Der See in G hingegen ist dagegen ne Badewanne und Fangen ist ohne jegliches Suchen nach Spots möglich.


----------



## link (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderzone:
hallo,
die Slippe in Z ist noch zu kannst gleich durchfahren der Hafenmeister läßt auch kein mehr Slippen wenn Eis drauf ist  
G ist doch ein super See bißchen anspruchsvoller wie das loch 
ich fahr morgen auch los mal schauen was wirds


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau danke link, das hilft.#6#6


----------



## Udo561 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...bin auch auf eure Berichte gespannt.


----------



## seko (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War zwar nicht gerade einfach heute da es doch immer noch sehr kalt ist und der Wind auch schon wieder auffrischte... Haben auch mit zwei Mann nur fünf Zander erwischt. Der Ausflug hat sich dennoch gelohnt weil einer genau 1m mass.:vik:


----------



## Habakuk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

1m, nicht schlecht!


----------



## link (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das wetter war ganz gut bißchen kalter wind hatten aber trotzdem einen schönen tag 
wir hatten mit 2 mann 18 fische:
3 barsche 14 zander der größte zander war so 65 cm der größte barsch 45 cm und eine güster (voll gebissen dat vieh) aber 1m ist schon ne ansage nicht schlecht glückwunsch


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmm, wir waren auch nicht untätig. Der Timo hat leuchtende Augen weil die Godfather tut wie wild. Eingeweiht hat er die mit 14 gefangenen Zandern, und einigen die auf dem Weg nach oben die Ausfahrt genommen haben. Ich hatte leider nur 4 stk, wo von der beste meine Bestmarke auf 81cm gesetzt hat. 

Wir waren in G und das Wetter war im Gegensatz zu den letzten Wochen echt erste Sahne. Wind, Sonne, Graupelschauer und super Zander und nur zwei Boote...... Echt super.

Bericht kommt morgen auf www.jigangler.piranho.de ( wegen umstellung auf php vorrübergehend dort)


----------



## Habakuk (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich habe nie mehr als 3 zander gefangen. da kommt bei euren berichten richtig der ungefährliche/ freundliche/ positive neid hoch!! Super jungs!


----------



## zorra (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann mal Petri an die Fänger....vor allem der Traum Zander von nee 1m...bin mal gespannt was die Kollegen morgen bei der NKS machen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

An die G-Lochfahrer ist das slippen dort noch frei oder mittlerweile auch bezahlbare Slippe????????|bigeyes
gr.zorra


----------



## Heiko112 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

NKS wurda nach 45 Minuten wegen "zu dichten Nebel" erst gestoppt und dann um 11.00 Uhr abgesagt.


Dann durften wir NUR mit Geleitschutz die "Port of Amsterdam 7 " wurde zu uns bestellt ( ein 5500 PS Hafenschlepper) der uns dann wieder die 12 Km zur Slippe begleiten sollten.

Auf den halben Weg wurde das dann auch abgebrochen weil kaum noch Nebel  da war.

Und so angelten dann von den 78 Booten ca 60 fröhlich weiter aber halt ohne NKS Wertung.

Am kommenden Sonntag soll der Nachholtermin sein.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Selber Schuld, wer es halt braucht bekommt es auch so!


----------



## Heiko112 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wer es halt braucht bekommt es auch so!


 

Kannst du deinen Geistigen Mülleimer nicht woanders entleeren ??

Zumal nur weil das NKS Angeln abgesagt ist, lassen die nicht gleich das Wasser aus dem Kanal. 

Somit haben wir natürlich geangelt und auch ordentliche Fische gefangen. UND JA DAS BRAUCHEN WIR!!!!!


----------



## zorra (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich find es gut das die Holländer sowas anbieten es brauch keiner dran Teilnehmen... aber jeder kann.#6gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> An die G-Lochfahrer ist das slippen dort noch frei oder mittlerweile auch bezahlbare Slippe????????|bigeyes
> gr.zorra



Also bei uns hat es am We noch nix gekostet.#6


----------



## zorra (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Also bei uns hat es am We noch nix gekostet.#6


Dank dir für die Info war Jahrelang nicht mehr da oben.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## link (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja hab das mit NKS mitbekommen , schade . . . fährst so weit und dann wirds abgesagt 
Mußte leider Arbeiten sonst wär ich mitgefahren


----------



## Zanderangler1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kannst du deinen Geistigen Mülleimer nicht woanders entleeren ??

Kommentarlos.............#6


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Kannst du deinen Geistigen Mülleimer nicht woanders entleeren ??
> 
> Kommentarlos.............#6



Du kannst Deinen geistigen Mülleimer wo anders entleeren!
Was hast du denn für einen Auftrag!?!?!?!?


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Timo 
    Das war ein Zitat von mir zu dem Kommentar von Zander.

  Mich hat es ein wenig gestört das wieder mal so ein unqualifizierter ahnungsloser Kommentar zu Sachen abgegeben wurde von denen die Leute keine Ahnung haben.

  Wir waren mit knapp 80 Booten da teilweise hatten die Leute Anfahrten von knapp 400 km und dann wird solch ein Event nach 40 Minuten abgesagt und bis Mittag einen das Angeln verboten.

  Dort wird ein Aufwand getrieben der hier ganz klar seines gleichen sucht und dann kommen da solche Kommentare wie selber schuld oder habt ihr verdient. Nur weil das Angeln dann unter dem Dach der NKS stattfindet ist man gleich wieder der schlechteste der Welt und solch eine Einstellung den Anglern hier zu posten finde ich voll daneben. Eigentlich Interessiert mich sowas nicht aber wenn man dann die Jungs sieht die sich extra nen Sonntag von ihrer Schichtarbeit freigenommen haben 250 km gefahren sind und dann sowas kommt ist das überaus ärgerlich.

  Aber so ergeht es nun mal schlechten Menschen.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> @ Timo
> Das war ein Zitat von mir zu dem Kommentar von Zander.
> 
> Mich hat es ein wenig gestört das wieder mal so ein unqualifizierter ahnungsloser Kommentar zu Sachen abgegeben wurde von denen die Leute keine Ahnung haben.
> ...



Aber er hat ja auch ncoh mal drauf geantwortet!!.. sehe es ganauso wie du!!
Is natürlich ärgerlich!! Was ist denn mit den gezahlten 55 €? Habt ihr die wiederbekommen??
Aber wenigstens konntet Ihr noch fischen und seid nicht ganz um sonst gefahren!!


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann ich noch nicht sagen. wird entweder eine Rückerstattung geben oder eine umbuchung auf`s Gooimeer.

Mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Wettkampf wird auf nächste Woche verschoben (NZK)! Wenn ihr nicht könnt, dann musst du dich bei Hendrik-Jan Verheij melden und der erstattet euch das Geld!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

"@ Timo 
    Das war ein Zitat von mir zu dem Kommentar von Zander.

Mich hat es ein wenig gestört das wieder mal so ein unqualifizierter ahnungsloser Kommentar zu Sachen abgegeben wurde von denen die Leute keine Ahnung haben.

Wir waren mit knapp 80 Booten da teilweise hatten die Leute Anfahrten von knapp 400 km und dann wird solch ein Event nach 40 Minuten abgesagt und bis Mittag einen das Angeln verboten."

"was Hast du denn für einen Auftrag?"  wie bitte, das war ein Satz, also Bitte schhön was soll so eine Fragestellung? Hast du ein Problem mit anderen Meinungen?

Wer hier den geistigen Müll von sich gibt steht ja wohl ausser Frage! Ihr habt doch den Bootsführerschein oder sehe ich das falsch? Was bedeutet dies bei unsichtigem Wetter, und was ist unsichtiges Wetter überhaupt? Und wie MUSS  man sich da verhalten bitte schön??
Ein Gewässer wie dem Nordseekanal, wo riesige Berufschiffe unterwegs sind, die nicht in der Lage sind auszuweichen oder sofort zu stoppen , und dieses ausserdem auch nicht müssen da Berufsschiffahrt,nur weil paar Deppen meinen dort einen Wettkampf veranstalten zu müssen bei solchen Verhältnissen.

Da frage mich ganz ernsthaft. WER hier unqualifizierte dumme Kommentare von sich gibt?
Sagt das der Polizei oder dem Rheeder wenn ihr dafür verantwortlich gemacht werdet wenn ein Frachter Schaden nimmt, havariert oder euch versenkt wegen rücklsichtslosen Spakos die geil aufs Angeln sind. Möchte sehen wenn man euch eine Millionenklage zukommen lässt oder es mal Tote gibt. Ich denke mit 55 Euro Startgebühr und 250km Anfahrtsweg wärt ihr sehr gut bedient. Sind doch bei windigen Verhältnissen schon Boote gekentert bei der NKS..davon schreibt ihr gerne nichts. Klar selber Schuld wenn die mit kleinen Boot teil nehmen müssen und sich kein 16er Lund etc leisten können oder wollen. Sollen doch zuhause bleiben diese Leute. Klar das die NKS Leitung auch da reagieren musste und bei mehr als 4 Windstärken die Wettangeln absagt. Früher hat man die absaufen lassen ich habs selber erlebt.


Was interessieren bitte schön 400km Anfahrtsweg, wurden diese Leute etwa dazu gezwungen, ist doch freiwillig die Teilnahme und Anmeldung oder? Und ganz egal, auch wenn man sich dafür extra eine Tag frei nehmen muss und sich ärgert weil das Wetter nicht mit spielt, naund was solls? Das ist euer Hobby verdammt nochmal und kein Wettkampf der auf Gedei und Verderb durchgezogen werden muss oder wo man dran teilnehmen muss. Scheiss drauf, wenn es nicht geht fährt man nach Hause und gut isses halt. Lasst doch die Kirche mal im Dorf stehen.

Und die Wetterverhältnisse haben morgens schon hier nicht gepasst mit Nebel und Frost. Wer da los fährt ist halt selber Schuld wenn ihn selbiges dort erwartet, und hat es dann halt nicht anders verdient wenn es nicht klappt mit Wettangeln. Was hat das mit geistigen Müll zu tun? Pack dich mal am Kopf ob der etwas zu heiss geworden ist!

Und meine Herren Heiko und Zanderzone, lasst eure abwertende und besser wissende Art mal  sein, und hört auf zu diskriminieren oder anderen ihre Meinung abzupsrechen oder als falsch dar zu stellen! Ich habe selber auch mal an den NKS teilgenommen und das schon im Jahre 2001, und der erste Deutsche der eines dieser Wettangeln am Lithse Ham gewonnen war mein bester Kollege mit dem ich sehr sehr oft früher los war.
http://home.versanet.de/~boeckers/NKS.html

Sterilisiert euch also nicht zur Elite hoch nur weil ihr an einem Wettangeln teilnehmt. Es gibt genug stille Profis die angeln fahren, Spaß haben und keine Wettangeln brauchen und auch mal zuhause bleiben können wenn es nicht passt vom Wetter her. Und sie sind garantiert auch nicht ahnungslose geistige Müllredner.



Also lasst solche dummen niveaulosen Kommentare sein von wegen unqualifiziert, ahnungslos etc! Wenn ihr mit Kritik nicht umgehen könnt solltet ihr das Mal lernen und andere Ansichten, Meinungen akzeptieren lernen. Und ich habe mit meinem Satz niemanden angegriffen, verletzt oder sonst was. Wenn ihr anderen die Meinung oder eine Äusserung verbieten wollt oder sie gleich zertretet, so müsst ihr das mal weiter tun. Das ist ja mittlerweile eh die Stärke vieler Deutschen...Egoismus, Intoleranz, Selbstüberschätzung, Dekadenz. Macht weiter so..und von mir aus beschwert euch beim Admin und lasst mich sperren, ist mir in so einem intolleranten Thread völlig egal und wäre typisch. Soviel zum "Vertikal Angeln in Holland" das hat gereicht, ihr beiden könnt euch eure Folgekommentare sparen, die jucken mich nicht mehr und ich schreibe hier eh nix mehr. Da geh ich lieber wieder ans Wasser und fange paar Zander, wie geistigen Müll hier zu schreiben und zu lesen.

petri Heil
dieter


----------



## goeddoek (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> ..und von mir aus beschwert euch beim Admin und lasst mich sperren, ist mir in so einem intolleranten Thread völlig egal und wäre typisch.
> petri Heil
> dieter



Donnerwetter - was ist hier denn los ? Allgemeiner Winterblues ?

Hier wird mit Sicherheit keiner auf Wunsch von Einzelnen gesperrt, Dieter.

Aber auch wenn Du nicht ganz unrecht hast, auf die Gefahren auf dem Wasser hinzuweisen, solltest Du:

a) den Jungs auch ihre Meinung zugestehen

b) bitte sachlich bleiben


Hättest Du dein erstes Posting dazu etwas anders verfasst, wärs gar nicht zum Streit gekommen.

Also - ab hier bitte wieder in nettem Ton. War doch monatelang hier alles sehr freundlich und kameradschaftlich :m


----------



## Tim78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, wer es halt braucht bekommt es auch so!



Man geht angeln , und last keinen Steß aufkommen|uhoh:
Ihr habt ja alle mal wieder Glück gehabt das ich mein Plaste Boot nicht auf den Kanal werfen wollte, hättet ihr eh alle verloren
Hab mich mit Fieber und Schnupfen nach Redeerlag getraut und was passiert zum ersten mal seit 2 Jahren ? Dat Loch isch DICHT........
3 Mutige mit Cola-dosen ÄH... von der Farbe wohl ehr Sprit-Light sind noch als Eisbrecher los die konnte man zwar nach 1min. nicht mehr sehen aber nach 15min noch hören|kopfkrat
Wärend ich und 2 andere Boote uns ne heißen Kaffe auf dem rückweg getrunken haben , habe ich wieder überlegt wo ich noch heute ne alu-Schale wegbekomme (ja am liebsten ne Marcraft ).
Spaß bei Seite , wenn mal jemand nen Platz auf seinen Alu boot frei hat würd ich gern mal mitfahren um ein wenig erfahrung bei denn Unterschiedlichen Herstellern zu bekommen.
Gruß Tim


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bor ey bist du ein toller Hengst du kennst einen der da schonmal Gewonnen hat. Ich verneige mich vor dir.

Ja du hast recht ich mache da mit weil es Hobby ist. Und auch für dich mal zum richtig lesen " es war das erste mal das ich da war. Zur Elite zähle ich mich wirklich nicht".

Lese doch mal mein Posting durch und zeige mir wo da steht das die Entscheidung abzubrechen falsch war.
Lediglich die Art des Informationsfluss der NKS Leitung ließ zu wünschen übrig.

Hättest du es doch einfach bei deinem anderen POST gelassen und keinen Kommentar dazu abgegeben, und dazu wiedermal in gewohnter Art und Weise überaus Geistreich.

Lese dir doch mal dein erstes Posting dazu durch und dann frage dich doch mal wieso sich vielleicht gewisse Leute (bzw um es so zu schreiben das du es verstehst) das sich gewisse Spakos an`s Bein gepisst fühlen.

Geh doch Kaninchen züchten da kannste auch nicht kentern, wobei ein 14er Alumacraft schon wohl was haben kann.

Ich habe fertig.


----------



## Tim78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@heiko 
Laß den mal Fertig  merkt eh nichts und erzähl mal ob nächstes WE wieder hinfährst hätte auch mal Lust mir ein NKS anzuschauen mitmachen fällt wohl aus Materielen Gründen aus.


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Tim das war auch mein letzter kommentar dazu.

Bei den Materiellen Gründen denke ich mal das du die 55 € meinst denn vom Boot her ist das kein Problem. Da sind nicht nur Lund- und Alumacraftboote. Und gerade der NZK hat den vorteil das man praktisch keinen Anfahrtsweg auf dem Wasser hat. Es war auch eine Polarcraft mit 5 Ps dabei also wirklich alles quer durch die Bank.

Und das man dort wie ein kleines Licht behandelt wird brauchst du auch nicht zu beführchten die Jungs waren alle durch die Bank Nett und gut drauf.

Wir wollten uns halt das Spektakel mal anschauen und muss sagen das es schon interessant ist, erstrecht wenn man die Cracks sieht die mit 2 Ruten gleichzeitig Vertikalangeln.


----------



## Tim78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne ne an den paar Kröten solls nich liegen dann muß ich auch anfangen Kanikel zu Züchten wenn das nicht mehr ginge.....
Habe die bedenken wegen den Regeln man braucht doch ein Livewell etc an Bord oder?
Auserdem muß ich ja ehrlich sagen bei sovielen Cracks auf einen haufen mit der Gfk Schüssel aufzutauchen wär mir irgendwie zu Doof.


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und Alex seine Marcraft die du an der Slippe gesehen hast das sind schon feine Boote das steht ausser Frage wir sind ja mal zusammen bei den Jungs gewesen und haben uns angeschaut wie die Teile gebaut werden.

Die beiden Brüder haben mächtig dazu gelernt und bauen jetzt wirklich gute Boote. Am Sonntag waren zwei 535 commander mit dabei.

Das Problem ist eigentlich nur das die Teile nicht gebraucht zu einen guten Kurs zu bekommen sind. und neu sind die mir einfach wie alle anderen auch zu teuer.

Dann lieber was gebrauchtes und das dann ein wenig aufpimpen. Ein Kollege von mir hat sich letztens ne 450 DLX von Quicksilver geholt.

Mit ein wenig Handwerklichen geschickt (kenne ja dein Boot und deswegen kann man das ja  bei dir bzw. euch voraussetzen) bekommt man da für kleines Geld was echt ordentliches von zurecht.


Und das sind schon echte flitzer mit 20 Ps da die Schüsseln sehr leicht sind.


----------



## Heiko112 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ne ne an den paar Kröten solls nich liegen dann muß ich auch anfangen Kanikel zu Züchten wenn das nicht mehr ginge.....
> Habe die bedenken wegen den Regeln man braucht doch ein Livewell etc an Bord oder?
> Auserdem muß ich ja ehrlich sagen bei sovielen Cracks auf einen haufen mit der Gfk Schüssel aufzutauchen wär mir irgendwie zu Doof.


 

Das mit den 55 € war nur spass.

Livewell brauchst du nicht nur eine Wasserdichte Kiste mit den entsprechenden abmessungen. Durchfluss oder sowas ist nicht gefordert.
Und wie ich gerade gelesen habe ist wohl bald auch ein
 Radarreflektor pflicht. :vik::vik:

Wir waren auch mit einer GFK Schüssel da und waren auch  nicht die einzigsten damit.
Okay man erntet vielleicht nicht gerade neidische Blicke aber herab lassend schaut auch niemand.


----------



## Tim78 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja mit ein wenig Glück ist das Boot bald Geschichte
Haben da nen echt feines 5 jahre altes lund angeboten bekommen für nen juten Kurs . Nur der Ankauf von dem jetzigen gestaltet sich noch ein wenig zäh und für 5t gebe ich das kommplete Boot mit Motor und Trailer auch noch nicht ab das ist alles noch kein Jahr alt da wär ich ja fein Blöd aber schauen wa mal ich komm ja aufs Wasser


----------



## zorra (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei den ersten NKS fuhren die meisten noch Rana und andere GFK Boote und die haben auch Fisch gefangen......nur der Olympische Gedanke zählt dabei sein ist alles.... und Alu fängt nicht mehr wie Kunststoff.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> Und wie ich gerade gelesen habe ist wohl bald auch ein
> Radarreflektor pflicht. :vik::vik:
> .



Da in Holland auf den Seewasserstassen so oder so ein Radarreflektor vorgeschrieben ist, finde ich das auch kein Problem das man bei den grossen Pötten die da rum eiern einen Radarreflektor braucht.

Und mein kleiner Bericht ist fertig. Viel Spaß beim lesen.

Solche zum Beispiel: (das kleine Boot sind Timo und sein Cousin)






Und solche:


----------



## link (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schöner Fisch Jochen , Petri !!!
@ Tim:
Ob GFK oder ALU ist doch egal bevor ich mir die Marcraft gekauft habe hatte ich auch eins aus GFK hab deswegen nicht weniger gefangen die Aluboote egal welcher Hersteller sind halt mehr auf die Angler abgestimmt
mit Staukästen usw.
Mal was anderes: Hab mir ja den I-Pilot gekauft, bis jetzt zweimal mit gefischt, einfach super das Teil! Der Skipper kann sich viel mehr aufs Angeln konzentrieren! einfach Richtung auswählen, Autopilot an, Tempomat an und los ! Jetzt können auch die älteren Bugmotoren mit dem I-Pilot gekoppelt werden (so wie meiner) ein kleiner Umbau und der Moter hat die Technik von den V2 Modellen.
Die Anschaffung macht echt Sinn 
Hat von euch schon jemand  erfahrung mit dem I-pilot ?
mfg Alex


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

PETRI zu dem schönen Z-FISCH.

Da wirste dich noch ein paar Tage dran erinnern.

Schönes Tier.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderangler 1: Ich sag mal zu deinem Post gar nichts, weil ich glaube, du hast es einfach nicht geschnallt was Heiko gemeint hat!!
Und aus diesem Grund fand ich Dein Kommentar einfach nur lächerlich!!
@Tim: Da schaut niemand abwärtend auf jemanden herab nur weil er kein "Lund" hat.. Die Jungs sind alle voll OK und hilfsbereit, machen Späßchen etc.. Wenn die langen Wege nicht wären hätten wir auch schon öfters mitgemacht, denn es ist schon ne interessante Sache, wenn 60 Boote vom Start wegballern und du den ganzen Pros (Isaiasch, Dan Verbruggen, Luc Coppens etc.) beim Fischen zusehen kannst!!
Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall das mal gesehen zu haben!!
@ Jochen: Netter Bericht! Kannst Du mir mal das Video schicken, was du gemacht hast??


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

kleinen Bericht zum NKS steht jetzt bei mir auf der Homepage. Einstellen kann ich den hier leider nicht ohne weiteres und verlinken darf ich den glaube ich nicht.

Einfach dem Hinweis in meiner Signatur folgen.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Heiko: Falls Ihr Sonntag vorhabt mitzumachen, dann braucht Ihr nen Radarreflektor! Steht auf der NKS-Seite!! Aber die Dinger gibt es schon für 25-30 € im Internet!!
Netter Bericht.. Wars bei Euch so kalt? In G warens 3 Grad plus.. Also absolut erträglich!!


----------



## zorra (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der ist doch auch Schiffahrtsstrassen in NL eh Pflicht oder bin ich da falsch informiert.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau habe ich schon gelesen. Ob der bisher Pflicht war kann ich nicht sagen.

Also auf Binnenflüsse auf denen auch Berufsschiffahrt fährt wurde ich ja schon öfters Kontrolliert aber es wurde nie nach einem Reflektor gefragt.

Habe gerade für mich und nen Kollegen einen Bestellt.

Und ja es war Rattenkalt. Ohne Handschuhe ging garnicht und selbst mit war es noch kalt.


----------



## Udo561 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
hier steht alles .
Gruß Udo
http://www.polizei-nrw.de/wasserschutz/stepone/data/downloads/35/00/00/klpd-vaarwijzer-2009-d.pdf


----------



## Tim78 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Heiko 
Toller Bericht auf deiner hompage#6
Nur dein Köller ist meines Erachtens ein Schelli|kopfkrat
Aber alleine so ein Fisch im Kanal zu fangen "TOP"


----------



## Zander Frank (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Heiko112:Welches Boot Du bei der NKS fährst spielt keine Rolle.
Habe auch die erste Zeit ein Gfk gefahren.Einer der Profis sagte dann nachdem wir zum 2.mal Ticket holten zu mir:Mein Tupper Bootje würde doch Fische fangen.
Wie Du schon geschrieben hast,die meisten dort sind ganz O.K.
Werde wohl den ein oder anderen am Sonntag sehen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe ich echt Köhler geschrieben. Wollte eigentlich wittlng schreiben. Das kommt dabei raus wenn man sowas in der Mittagspause macht. Werde das morgen mal berichtigen.


----------



## minden (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na Fränky...dann drück ich dir (und Rob?) mal die Flossen, woll|wavey:

Grüss den mal den alten Rohrpinkler

Vielleicht schaff ichs Sa auch das erste mal dieses Jahr los zu kommen....soll aber windig werden hörte ich?!


----------



## zorra (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zander Frank...vielleicht könnt ihr euren vorjahrs Sieg wiederholen...viel Glück euch beiden...nehm Grillwürstchen mit falls nix geht.....gruss vom Alten
gr.zorra


----------



## noneck89 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey tim wie sieht es aus wollt ihr am we wieder los ???
kann sein das ich am we kinderfrei habe und da phil sich ne dicke magendarm eingefangen hat !!
da ich hier noch nicht zum angeln gekommen bin wollte ich runter fahren zum vertikalen da meine ruten langsam verstauben*kotz
muss dann erst noch bei böcker vorbei die papiere holen (was kosten die für dieses jahr????
sag bescheid ich werde auch noch mal mit sascha telen!!

@jochen schöner zander den fängt man nicht alle tage:vik:
gruss vom unbeangelten main*:r


----------



## Zander Frank (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ minden:Rob wird Papa und hat leider keine Zeit.
Werde mit Joachim fahren.
@zorra:So etwas zu wiederholen ist fast unmöglich,aber dass mit den Würstchen war echt gut.


Gruß Frank

Ps:Viel Glück,denen die am Sontag mit dabei sind.


----------



## minden (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann mal alles gute zum werdenden Pappa...

Du und Joachim??!!!,..na das musst du für mich aber auf Foto festhalten,...find ich gut|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
na super , das geilste Wetter und ich komme erst morgen wieder nach NL 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Soll ja vorerst so bleiben Udo. Kannst loslegen


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



noneck89 schrieb:


> hey tim wie sieht es aus wollt ihr am we wieder los ???
> kann sein das ich am we kinderfrei habe und da phil sich ne dicke magendarm eingefangen hat !!
> da ich hier noch nicht zum angeln gekommen bin wollte ich runter fahren zum vertikalen da meine ruten langsam verstauben*kotz
> muss dann erst noch bei böcker vorbei die papiere holen (was kosten die für dieses jahr????
> ...



Ich hab 28 € gezahlt!


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
dann nenn doch mal bitte deine Verkaufsstelle , wurde in einem andern Trööt auch nach gefragt.
So wie ich es mitbekommen habe zahlen die meisten ja um die 40 Euro.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Komisch.. Kann ich hier nicht sagen, denn dann fliegt der kl. See hier auf, wo alle so ein Geheimnis drum machen!! Aber ich hab noch nie mehr als 30 gezahlt!! Was habt ihr denn für Scheine?? Ist echt komisch!!


----------



## Udo561 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ok , ist verständlich.
Aber ich habe bisher auch immer um die 40 Euro bezahlt , egal von welchem Verein.
Aber ich will nicht meckern , ich kann mit dem Schein ja auch an meinen Vereinsteichen angeln .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei Böcker kosten die Papiere von VIOS 47 €.

In Overdinkel gibt es Papiere für knapp unter 30 € von einem Verein aus Haaksbergen. Kann leider nicht sagen wie der sich nennt aber google kann da sicherlich helfen.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Daran liegt es.. Musste den Schein auch da holen, weil ich ja in dem Vereinssee angeln wollte.. is natürlich pos. das der nur 28 € gekostet hat.. aber ob 30 oder 40, wir müssen uns immer noch vor Augen halten, dass man damit in fast ganz Holland angeln darf!!!
47 € was hat Böcker denn vor?? Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört?? Wie kann dat denn??


----------



## zorra (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Komisch.. Kann ich hier nicht sagen, denn dann fliegt der kl. See hier auf, wo alle so ein Geheimnis drum machen!! Aber ich hab noch nie mehr als 30 gezahlt!! Was habt ihr denn für Scheine?? Ist echt komisch!!


...musste für den Geheimnissee nicht noch nee extra Karte haben?#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Brauche ich nicht.. Muss in den Verein sein.. das reicht aus!!


----------



## SK#22 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Heiko!!!
Wollte mal fragen ob du am Sonntag wieder beim NKS dabei bist???
Dann noch die frage was wir (Tim&ich) alles am Boot haben müssten um mitzumachen???
Was ist zwingend erforderlich???
Reicht bei unserem kleinen Boot ein rundumlicht???
Mehr haben wir da nicht dran und interesse wäre schon da,dort mal mitzumachen!!!

Danke schon mal im voraus
Sascha


----------



## SK#22 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sorry Heiko!!!

Habe da noch mal ne frage,
und zwar hatte ich M. Balzer letztens mal am Wasser getroffen und der sagt mir das er bald ein neues Boot bekommt!!!
Weiß du was er mit der alten Schale macht???
Hätte wohl interesse!!!!

Danke Sascha


----------



## Heiko112 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Sascha

im Reglement der nks steht drin was ihr an Bord haben müsst. Aber ordentlich Positionslichter also auch rot und grün sind ja sowieso pflicht o. Nks oder nicht und da langen die holländer richtig zu. Mehrere hundert euros. Die fischkiste und nen radarreflektor muss auch mit. Ich meine sogar das die Anforderungen an den Kescher stellen. Oh Balzer schon was konkretes in Aussicht hat kann ich nicht sagen. Werde ihn gleich mal fragen. Wenn das Wetter passt sind wir vielleicht Sonntag wieder dabei dann starte ich mit meinem Boot und nen Kollegen. Ich melde mich mal bei dir.


----------



## Tim78 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gibt es da nicht die Regel für Boote unter 7m die besagt das ein weißes Toplicht reicht ?
Gilt das nicht auch für Holland?
Laut bsb reicht die zumindest in Deutschland .


----------



## noneck89 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

was ist die nks???

hey tim was ist mit dem we??


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Gibt es da nicht die Regel für Boote unter 7m die besagt das ein weißes Toplicht reicht ?
> Gilt das nicht auch für Holland?
> Laut bsb reicht die zumindest in Deutschland .



NAja Tim, in den Niederlanden gelten aber auch deren Regeln. Weiter oben hat Udo einen Link von der Wasserschutzpolizei NRW eingestellt. Da steht alles genau drin. Auch das mit den Schwimmwesten und angelegten quickstopps und ähnlichem. Ausserdem geht in Holland viel mit Booten die schneller als 20 km/h sind und das sind unsere Dampfer alle.

Ausserdem ist es auch so dass das Ijsselmeer zwar ein Binnensee ist aber unter Seerecht läuft. Beim Nordseekanal und het Ij weiß ich es nicht genau, aber weil da Dampfer fahren die von See kommen könnte ich es mir vorstellen das auch auf dem NZK seerecht hersscht. Also Radarreflektor und so.

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Wassersportführer:

Ausrüstung
Ausrüstung für alle Sportboote Vorgeschrieben sind: • Ein Signalhorn, zugelassene Navigationsbeleuchtung, Notsignale (rote Flagge,
rotes Licht). • Fahrzeuge vor Anker müssen am Tage einen schwarzen Ball und bei Nacht
ein weißes Rundumlicht führen. Auf einigen Gewässern ist bei geringer Sicht, in Fahrt oder vor Anker, ein Radarreflektor vorgeschrieben. Dies trifft auf den Seeschifffahrtstraßen, den Seehäfen, z.B. bei Rotterdam, Amsterdam, Delfzijl und den Gewässern in Südholland und Zeeland zu (Anlage 15 unter b BPR). Auf der Westerschelde und in den Anlaufgebieten der niederländischen Seehäfen der Nordsee ist der Radarreflektor auch bei guter Sicht vorgeschrie- ben. Ein Segelfahrzeug unter Segeln, das gleichzeitig mit Maschinenkraft fährt, muß einen schwarzen Kegel - Spitze nach unten - führen. Auf der Westerschelde müssen Sportfahrzeuge, ausgenommen kleine offene Boote, eine aktuelle Seekarte des Westerscheldebereichs an Bord mitführen.
Achtung!
Anmeldebescheinigungen, die vor dem 1. März 1995 ausgestellt wur* den, sind nicht mehr gültig. Bei der Post können sie gegen Bezahlung einen neuen Schein holen. Die Registriernummer bleibt dieselbe.
11
Für schnelle Motorboote sind zusätzlich vorgeschrieben: • Ohnmachtsichere Rettungswesten für jeden Mitfahrenden. Diese Westen
müssen gut und schnell greifbar sein. Steht der Schiffsführer am Ruder,
muß er die Rettungsweste tragen. • Das Boot muß mit einer technischen Einrichtung versehen sein, die ein
unbemanntes Fahren unmöglich macht (Quickstop).
Achtung: nicht bei Lenkung in der Kajüte.
• Ein Feuerlöscher. • Eine solide Lenkeinrichtung. • Eine solide, geräuschdämpfende Einrichtung für das Abführen der Abgase.
Außerdem wird für alle Sportboote empfohlen:
• Ein Anker mit ausreichend langer Leine oder Kette, Rettungsring, “Erste Hilfe”-Ausrüstung, Paddel oder Riemen, Werkzeug, Handlampe, Rundfunk- empfänger und weitere nautische Geräte.


----------



## Tim78 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ gpsjunky
Ja klar die Vorschriften sind ja auch Ok aber es gibt ja auch ausnahmen denk mal an die Anordnung der Beleuchtung laut Vorschift !Das ist Bauart bedingt gar nicht möglich bei unseren Kahn und dann kommt die Ausnahme für kleine Motor oder Segel Boote mit dem einen weißen Rundum licht.
Das mit dem Radar reflektor halte ich auf den Wasser strassen auch für WICHTIG.


----------



## zorra (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...die Bauartbestimmung ist in NL nicht so wichtig ab 20km grün rotes Licht hinten weisses rundum....die Dinger gibt es auf Batterie sind abnehmbar und kannste ine Kiste lassen wenn der Sheriff kommt zeigts ihm das...auch brauch es kein BSH Licht sein Hauptsache rot grün weiss.Alle anderen Sicherheits Klamotten haste eh an Bord.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Noch was gefunden: http://www.pa-koeln-aachen.de/niederlande.pdf


----------



## zorra (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



noneck89 schrieb:


> was ist die nks???
> 
> hey tim was ist mit dem we??


...ins Deutsche übersetzt National Meisterschaft im Zanderangeln...ist aber schon International da Belgier und Deutsche auch seid Jahren Erfogreich mitfischen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## link (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heute nach der Nachtschicht zum Loch
gefahren insgesamt waren drei Boote da ,hatten zu zweit neun Fische wovon zwei die 70ziger Marke knackten. Waren angenehme 9 grad bei 15kmh Wind ,es wird milder wurd auch mal Zeit!!!


----------



## MKS (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Angel-Ussat nimmt 36 € für den Vispas.......Auch sehr günstig wie ich finde

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

37€ ist weder günstig noch teuer. Der kostet immer das gleiche.  Man bekommt ihn halt nur in zusammenhang mit vereinspapiere und da kommen dann auch die President Unterschiede her. BIOS ist z.b. so teuer weil die sehr viele Teiche und Kanäle in enschede haben. 

Die Preise haben nichts mit dem Händler zu tun bei denen ihr die Papiere kauft.


----------



## zanderzone (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Heiko112 schrieb:


> 37€ ist weder günstig noch teuer. Der kostet immer das gleiche.  Man bekommt ihn halt nur in zusammenhang mit vereinspapiere und da kommen dann auch die President Unterschiede her. BIOS ist z.b. so teuer weil die sehr viele Teiche und Kanäle in enschede haben.
> 
> Die Preise haben nichts mit dem Händler zu tun bei denen ihr die Papiere kauft.



AHHH!! Nu schnall ich das.. Das Böcker nicht den Preis macht is mir schon klar


----------



## zanderzone (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



noneck89 schrieb:


> was ist die nks???
> 
> hey tim was ist mit dem we??



Hier mal der Link der NKS Seite:

http://www.nksnoekbaarsvissen.nl/1/home/


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> AHHH!! Nu schnall ich das.. Das Böcker nicht den Preis macht is mir schon klar




Du kannst mir eins glauben das Prinzip hat noch längst nicht jeder verstanden.

Und wenn ich dann höre mit welchen Erklärungen der Vispas von manchen Händlern ausgegeben wird. |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

"Damit darfst du überall in Holland angeln". Das ist immer das schärfste und weit weg von der realität.


----------



## zanderzone (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man sollte schon sagen, dass man in "fast" ganz Holland damit angeln kann ;-)

Macht Ihr Sonntag mit?


----------



## Heiko112 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und nichtmal das ist richtig.

Wenn dann sollte man sagen das man in der "Federatie" von der der Vispas kommt und an Gewässern wo kein Verein besondere Rechte hat "fast" überall angeln darf.

Und mit Sonntag muss ich mal schauen, ist noch nicht sicher wird sich wenn dann am Samstag entscheiden.


----------



## link (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jeder der sich den Fischpass kauft, egal von welcher Region bekommt das große Buch Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst van Viswateren mit dem Fischpas ausgehändigt. Alles was schwarz auf weiß geschrieben steht,da darf jeder angeln der einen gültigen Fischpass hat zumindest vom Ufer. Teilweise sind einige Seen fürs Bootsangeln gesperrt steht aber auch in den Buch.
Alles was schwarz auf blau geschrieben steht da muß man halt in dem Verein sein oder der Hengelsportfederatie angehören in dem das Gewässer liegt welches man beangeln will.
Holland ist in acht Federationen eingeteilt.
Mit dem Fischpass darf man in allen Federationen angeln denn in jeder Federation gibts es Gewässer die in dem Buch schwarz auf weiß geschrieben sind.Außnahmen sind halt die Vereins Gewässer o. die Federationsbestimmumgen (schwarz auf blau) aber das ist ja in Deutschland genau so (Vereinsgewässer u. andere bstimmungen in den Bundesländern).
Nachteil ist nur das das Buch in Niederländisch ist aber wenn man sich ein wenig damit beschäftig findet man wohl die info die man braucht.
mfg Link:vik:
@ Heiko :
Sonntag soll es regnen es wie aus Eimern 5- 10lm2 aber fast kein Wind so die Wettervorhersage vieleicht ändert es sich ja noch


----------



## Udo561 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So,
auch mal weg bin , es geht wieder nach NL #6
Schönen Nachmittag noch ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

An alle die es Interessiert mein Boot steht jetzt bei Ebay und im Forum bei den Kleinanzeigen und und und zum verkauf....:m
Ich hoofffe auf zumindest einen Interessierten hau dat ding zu Spotpreis raus.:c
Weil Psssssssst es gibt definitiv was neues ! Was,bleibt noch ein Geheimnis :g


----------



## link (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim 
Bestimmt ein Aluboot 
dann mal viel glück beim verkaufen drück dir die Daumen


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> An alle die es Interessiert mein Boot steht jetzt bei Ebay und im Forum bei den Kleinanzeigen und und und zum verkauf....:m
> Ich hoofffe auf zumindest einen Interessierten hau dat ding zu Spotpreis raus.:c
> Weil Psssssssst es gibt definitiv was neues ! Was,bleibt noch ein Geheimnis :g



Huuuiiiiii, dat kribbelt im Bauch. Freu mich für Dich. Und auf ein nächstes Treffen.


----------



## Habakuk (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jungs, mal eine Zwischenfrage. Fahre im Juni für 7 Tage nach Schweden zu meinen Bekannten (Sommensee). will mir ein paar Köder für Hecht besorgen. Habe jetzt u.a. den Swimmbait entdeckt. Sieht ganz nett und vielversprechend aus. http://www.angel-discount24.de/spro-swimbait-bbz1f-rainbow-trout-schwimmend-p-3827.html 

Was meint ihr? Soll ich die sinkende oder die schwimmende Version kaufen? Wie tief geht die schwimmende Version? Wir werden Schleppend unterwegs sein.


----------



## Udo561 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Sebastian,
mal davon abgesehen das ich mir noch nie so ein teures Teil gekauft habe bevorzuge ich schwimmende Wobbler.
Unter anderem weil sie für mich persönlich beim Schleppangeln besser zu kontrolieren sind.
Ein weiter Vorteil ist das du ihn z.B. bei Schnurbruch wieder an der Wasseroberfläche siehst, sinkende sind für immer verschwunden.
aber frag da mal die Leute die geziehlt vom Boot auf Hecht schleppen , ich mache das ehr seltener.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sterni01 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich tendiere beim Schleppen auch zu schwimmenden Wobblern.
Wenn du mal anhalten mußt, hast du keinen Hacker beim wieder Anfahren !


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei Wobblern nehme ich auch lieber schwimmende, aber bei den Swimbaits laufen die sinkenden einfach besser.
Ausserdem solltest Du Dir zum schleppen mal meine Beifänger Montage angucken. Die findest Du entweder auf meiner privaten Homepage unter Tips oder in der aktuellen Fisch und Fang (März 2010) auf Seite 24...:m


----------



## Habakuk (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke euch für die Tipps.

@Tommi
Ich werde mir deinen Beitrag in der F&F gerne mal anschauen. Jetzt mache ich mich auf deiner HP auf die Suche nach der Montage.

P.S. Auf welchen Tiefen werden sie sinkenden Swimmbaits geschleppt Tommi (min-max)?

P.S.S. Nach der neuen Rechtschreibung wird "Tipp" nicht mehr "Tip" sondern "Tipp" geschrieben


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hehehe ich als Offtopic-freak::: Ich habe heute meinen MinnKota Powerdrive V2 auf der Angelmesse in Lingen übernommen. Apropo Angelmesse: Es scheint sich zu lohnen. War heute richtig was los. Puuhhh welch Andrang. Morgen am Sonntag bin ich auch noch da.......

Bei dem Wetter welches gemeldet ist, kommt morgen eh keiner zum Angeln. Ich so oder so nich weil ich noch ne Woche ohne Boot bin.


----------



## Habakuk (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tommi
Cool, der Tipp. Gefällt mir. Haben sowas auch mal zum Barschangeln eingesetzt. Einen Popper und am Hinterstück noch ein ca. 50cm Vorfach mit einem kleinen Profiblinker-Güfi. Ein Bekannter hat regelmäßig damit Dubbletten gefangen.

Was meinst du? Woll ich mir auch Hecht die schwimmende oder singende Swimmbait-Version besorgen? Wie gesagt, zum Schleppen im Juni - da stehen die Hechte im See zwischen 2-6m. Fängst du auch mit den Swimmbaits, oder gehst du meistens mit Wobblern und Güfis ans Wasser. 

Nerve dich, weil du auf Hecht recht erfolgreich fischst.

Also, nicht böse sein


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin moin,
ich wünsche allen die heute an der NKS teilnehmen viel Erfolg. 
Das Wetter ist ja nicht so dolle.#d und die vorhergesagten 6 Windstärken lassen nur hoffen, daß ihr alles genug Akkus für eure Elektromotoren dabei habt. die werdet ihr brauchen. #6
schreibt heut abend mal wie es gelaufen ist.

vg micha


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ja , von mir auch viel Glück und Erfolg.
Im Moment regnet es verdammt stark und der Wind bläst in Böen verdammt kräftig.
Gruß Udo


----------



## krauthi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*Wedstrijd Noordzeekanaal afgelast*

27-02-2010

In verband met de slechte weersvoorspellingen wordt de wedstrijd van morgen op het Noordzeekanaal afgelast. 

Meer informatie volgt nog.

Het bestuur


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hi,
habs auch grad gesehen. wäre aber schön, wenn du sollche Texte ins deutsche übersetzt, da nicht jeder der holländischen Sprache bzw Schrift mächtig ist.

vg


----------



## krauthi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wer  in holland  seinem Hobby nach geht sollte schon deren sprache verstehen


----------



## dauertest (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo an alle,
was machen denn die Pegel (Maas, Ijssel, Rhein) in NL?


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@krauthi
ich denke das hier auch leute mitlesen, die nicht in Holland fischen oder da nur mal in den Urlaub fahren.
ist doch kein Problem, oder doch?
ich mach jede wette das du auch schon in Ländern warst deren Sprache du nicht du nicht beherschst.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
wers nicht versteht kann es sich ja übersetzen lassen.
http://translate.google.de/#nl|de|
Gruß Udo
ps. hier stürmt und regnet es übrigends


----------



## krauthi (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

was ist den an der  aussage" wedstrijd van morgen op het Noordzeekanaal afgelast". 
nicht zu verstehen ????

das kan jeder  der   nicht in holland unterwegs ist  bestens verstehen


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



krauthi schrieb:


> das kan jeder  der   nicht in holland unterwegs ist  bestens verstehen



Sei doch nicht so hart ,
gibt auch Angler bei denen beschränkt sich ihr Hobby in NL eben nur auf´s angeln.
Und wer nur ein paar mal im jahr in NL unterwegs ist hat es eben nicht so mit der Sprache.
Gruß Udo


----------



## minden (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



dauertest schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> was machen denn die Pegel (Maas, Ijssel, Rhein) in NL?


 
In Zahlen weiss ichs nicht,..aber war gestern auf der Issel und da is Land unter,...von Buhnen keine Spur....

Ich werde beim nächsten Trip mal doch wieder auf die http://www.actuelewaterdata.nl/afvoeren/ Seite gehen und mir nicht am freitag Abend zwanghaft einreden..."egal,..wird schon, ich will fischen"


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
an der Maas siehts nicht besser aus , ufernahe Bäume stehen im Wasser und hier am See haben wir + 20 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ krauthi
lass ma gut sein. 

@ udo
hier bei uns stürmt es auch ganz schön. ich hab mein Boot unter nem Pavillon stehen. hoffe das der nicht weg fliegt. hab den aber gut fest gebunden. bei euch aufm Campingplatz geht es jetzt bestimmt gut ab.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ja , ist hier schon so einiges weggeflogen , haben schon Stühle und Tisch vom Nachbarn gerettet.
Mein Boot steht auch im Freien , noch nicht mal untergestellt , ich hoffe mal das nichts passiert.
Ist zum Glück Vollkasko versichert ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## dauertest (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will mal hoffen das sich die Pegel bis Mitte nächste Wochen im Rahmen halten, am Mittwoch gehts Richtung NL und Do solls aufs Wasser gehn. 
Hab aber noch ne schöne Seite fürs Hochwasser auf der Maas und dem Rhein gefunden: www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl . Einfach unter Hoogwater schauen.

MfG


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Jungs,
im Moment ist hier in NL die Hölle los , Sturm und Regen ohne Ende .
Auf dem See haben wir Wellen von knapp 1 Meter , die Maas habe ich so noch nie erlebt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

gerade ist mein pavillon einseitig abgehoben!!|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes             hab den jetzt mit Spanngurten am Boot fest gebunden. Hoffentlich hält das...|kopfkrat


----------



## theundertaker (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hört mir auf...mir ist hier in D ein Verkehrsschild auf den Außenspiegel gekippt...Gott sei Dank nur Lackschaden und nicht ab  Aber sehr ärgerlich...ist ja echt nicht mehr feierlich, wies grade stürmt


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ja , mir grauts auch schon , müssen heute auch mal wieder nach Hause ,
100 Km bis Köln .
Na ja , wird schon gut gehen,
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

klar geht das gut!! Denkste, ich verzichte hier auf deine brandaktuellen Wetternews live aus NL...!!! ))


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Habakuk schrieb:


> @Tommi
> Cool, der Tipp. Gefällt mir. Haben sowas auch mal zum Barschangeln eingesetzt. Einen Popper und am Hinterstück noch ein ca. 50cm Vorfach mit einem kleinen Profiblinker-Güfi. Ein Bekannter hat regelmäßig damit Dubbletten gefangen.
> 
> Was meinst du? Woll ich mir auch Hecht die schwimmende oder singende Swimmbait-Version besorgen? Wie gesagt, zum Schleppen im Juni - da stehen die Hechte im See zwischen 2-6m. Fängst du auch mit den Swimmbaits, oder gehst du meistens mit Wobblern und Güfis ans Wasser.
> ...


Du nervst nicht, aber um in dem Vertikalangel Tröt zu zu sehr oftopic zu werden, haben ich mal wider den Threat wiederbelebt, wo die Methode entstanden ist....
Hier..


----------



## Tim78 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das ist doch mal ein Wetterchen.Haben heute die warscheinlich letzte Tour im alten Boot gedreht .:q
Heut morgen wa ja echt super konnten gar nicht verstehen warum das NKS abgesagt wurde .Haben auch noch ein paar Zander gefangen alles war super .
Doch als dann schlagartig der Sturm kamm hatten wir schon ein flaues Gefühl im Margen .:vDa hatten sogar die 5m+ Boote ordendlich zu tun dadurch zu kommen .Auf Redeerlag waren die Wellen bestimmt 80-90cm an den Windkanten (die Durchfahrt zb.)waren sie auch wohl ne meter.
Da hat es ein 4,20m Marcraft Boot regelrecht hingestellt , der hatte Glück das das Boot nicht gekippt ist . Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen was da heut los war .|bigeyes


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallöchen!

Auf dem Rhederlaag hat man ab Windstärke 6 definitiv nichts mehr zu suchen!

Besitze einen 6,30m langen Norman Cruiser 70cm Freibordhöhe und habe dort auch schon plötzlich aufkommende Wetterchen abgeritten. Die Durchfahrt ist absolut nicht lustig! Jeder sollte sich überlegen ob ihm das Boot und Insassen die Fische Wert sind. Die Gefahren auf dem See werden oft mit der Begründung: " Ach was auf´m Binnensee bist du bekloppt!" abgetan.

In diesem Sinne 
Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## micha1581 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
hi, drück dir mal die Daumen das du das Boot verkauft bekommst. hast du schon Anfragen bekommen?


----------



## Tim78 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da hätte dich heute keiner alls bekoppt abgetan .Wir waren mit 5 Booten drausen und die hatten bei der Rückfahrt alle die Hose gestrichen voll .


----------



## Udo561 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
bin ich froh das ich ein RIB habe , auch wenns klein ist , aber was Rauwasser angeht unschlagbar gegenüber Festrumpfbooten #6
RIB´s fahren raus wenn andere Boot reinkommen :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## link (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
Wie kann sich denn ein Boot hinstellen?Dann war der doch viel zu schnell bei dem Wetter ! Oder der ist die Wellen falsch angefahren oder wie hat er das geschaft.


----------



## Heiko112 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Denke mal das TIm sagen wollte das Ein Boot nur aus grösse, breite und Gewicht stabilität bekommt. Und ne marcraft von 4,10 Metern ist immer noch " nur " 4,10 Meter auch wenn marcraft draufsteht. Mit solch ein Boot ist es bei Windstärke 6 kein kinderspiel mehr. Und jeder der meint das ne Marcraft besondere Kräfte hat der soll mal aufwachen, auch so ein Boot hat sich an die Physikalischen Gesätze zu halten egal was die beiden Brüder sagen.


----------



## Tim78 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Heiko 
Richtig und wenn an der" LEICHTEN" Schale noch ne 40Ps mit Steuerpinne montiert ist brauch man keine Monster-Welle um den Kahn extrem übers Heck kippen zu lassen da reicht ein wenig zu viel Gas im Übergang zum Gleiten . Den rest machen die Wellen und der Wind der dort gestern herschten.


----------



## bennyhill (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> hi,
> habs auch grad gesehen. wäre aber schön, wenn du sollche Texte ins deutsche übersetzt, da nicht jeder der holländischen Sprache bzw Schrift mächtig ist.
> 
> vg


Micha Du hast recht, das wird nur noch von den armseligen übertroffen, die im Norwegenforum aus Geltungssucht auf Norwegisch schreiben.....


----------



## zorra (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das hält nur noch ein Buster Alu... bei 4Wst siehste aufem HV schon kein Alu Boot mehr nur noch Rana 17 und Longliner...das ist der Nachteil bei Aluangelbooten ausser das Buster ist keins Rauwasser tauglich...andersrum macht das verticalen bei 4-5Wst.auch kein Spass.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## link (1. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das  hat doch nichts mit dem Bootshersteller zu tun kann ner Qicksilver oder einem anderen Boot der größe auch passieren. Das Boot ist bis 50ps zugelassen hat CE-Norm also war der Motor doch nicht zu schwer vieleicht hatte der die trimmung so eingestellt das der Bug ziemlich hoch kommt damit nicht soviel Spritzwasser ins Boot gelangt.
@ Heiko:
Hab ne Marcraft 496 aufen Wasser fahren sehen da haben andere sich nicht mal getraut zu Slippen.Naja egal ging mir auch nicht um die Marcraft wollte nur wissen wie der das hingekriegt hat hatte wohl recht in meinem ersten Posting das der halt zu viel riskiert hat übermut tut selten gut.
Morgen hab ich Urlaub dann gehts auf zum Loch 17kmh Wind 6 grad Warm 
Westwind beste aussichten zum Angeln werden uns einen schönen Tag machen


----------



## Heiko112 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das jetzt nen 18er Lund nicht rauhwassertauglich ist das bezweifel ich auch mal. Und das ergebniss der 496 am hv war ja wohl selbstredend. Motor schlägt auf, topplicht am Steg zerlegt, und nen festgefahrenes allradauto im Sand. Deshalb wollte da keiner slippen. Und wenn nicht 3 hilfsbereite deutsche angler gekommen wären ständen die da heute Joch.


----------



## link (2. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das war Wohl nichts mit auf dem Loch Slippe ist dicht, sind dann gleich weiter nach Giesbeck gefahren da steht das Wasser bis oben an! Fische wurden so um die 6m Tiefe gefangen.


----------



## zanderzone (3. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gut, bei nem Wasserstand von 6,96 m hab ich auch nichts anderes erwartet!!!
So flach standen die Zander? Das hätte ich nu nicht erwartet!!


----------



## Heiko112 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei 6 Meter hätte ich auch nicht angefangen zu suchen.
Ist aber immer schwierig bei solchen Wasserständen.


----------



## Maassnoek (3. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, 
fischt von euch einer in den Kraayenbergse Plassen,hat sich da was in Sachen Vispas geändert  ?

Gruss Helmut


----------



## Nachtjäger (5. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Das hält nur noch ein Buster Alu... bei 4Wst siehste aufem HV schon kein Alu Boot mehr nur noch Rana 17 und Longliner...das ist der Nachteil bei Aluangelbooten ausser das Buster ist keins Rauwasser tauglich...andersrum macht das verticalen bei 4-5Wst.auch kein Spass.#6
> gr.zorra


 
Öhhh #hüstel#, dieser Aussage kann ich nicht ganz folgen... |bigeyes

4 Bft. haben uns mit Lund Booten noch nie vom Wasser getrieben, das hat nichts mit Alubooten zu tun, sondern wie ein Boot aufgebaut ist (Bordhöhe usw...). #6

Aber Du hast recht, verticalen bockt dann nicht mehr so richtig... |supergri


----------



## Zanderangler1 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Maassnoek schrieb:


> Hallo,
> fischt von euch einer in den Kraayenbergse Plassen,hat sich da was in Sachen Vispas geändert  ?
> 
> Gruss Helmut



Da hat sich nix geändert, der ist im Vispas mit drin.


----------



## link (6. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Fährt von euch Morgen jemand los ?


----------



## Habakuk (6. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, aber nicht ans Wasser


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich hole mein Boot am Montag erst wieder ab. Persenning ist fertig.


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War jemand los bei dem Traumwetter am WE??


----------



## Heiko112 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo bin losgewesen und habe mir ein Gewässer rausgesucht wo nicht Hochwasser das Angeln schwierig bzw. unmöglich macht.

Hatte 15 Stk. aber nur einen ü 60.

Und zu guter letzt wurde mir das ausslippen erschwert da mir die letzte Doppelkielrolle geklaut wurde.

Also werde ich mir ne neue kaufen, anbauen und alles mit nen Schweißpunkt versehen da man da in Holland immer mehr von hört und liest.


----------



## micha1581 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin, 
das mit der Klauerei wird immer schlimmer. am besten schweißt du den Trailer direkt am Auto fest. 

vg


----------



## minden (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jupp...ich werde auch an jeder Schraube am Trailer n Schweißpunkt setzten....ist echt nicht schön aber Realität....


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, is ne schweinerei.. arschlöcher gibt es halt überall!!
Wenigstens hats mit den Fischen geklappt!!


----------



## Heiko112 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War ein schöner Tag gestern. Wetter TOP, Fische in Beißlaune nur das austrailern war nicht so Prall.

Ich hatte noch Glück denn die doppelte Slipprolle brauche ich auch "NUR" zum Slippen so stand das Boot auf der Rückfahrt wenigstens noch ordentlich.

Habe gerade mal ne email an die zuständige Polizeibehörde geschrieben. Mache mir da keinerlei Hoffnung aber wenigstens wissen die Sheriff`s dann wenigstens bescheid über die Sache.


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#hHallo!

Weiß jemand ob der Rhederlaag noch in der Grote Vergunning beinhaltet ist?

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## zanderzone (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Rhederlaag ist erstmals in der großen Vergunning enthalten, sonst musste man im Gießbecker Verein sein!!


----------



## zorra (8. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Rhederlaag ist erstmals in der großen Vergunning enthalten, sonst musste man im Gießbecker Verein sein!!


...das war schon immer Freiwasser...nur die Giesbeekerbucht und die ersten 5Ijsselkribben hat Giesbeek gepachtet...zum Landangeln musste im Verein sein.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich Dussel!! Und wir haben uns damals die Vergunning für Rhederlaag extra gekauft!! Oh man!!!


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo!

Bin erst letztes Jahr zum 1.mal nicht mit dem Boot auf dem Rhederlaag gewesen, wegen Vater geworden und Haus saniert. Vielen Dank für Eure Infos, will 2011 wieder angreifen.
Erst Boot sanieren aber dann, aber Hallo!

Gruß Walleyehunter69
Euch allen ein dickes Petri und vor allem genauso dicke Zander!|supergri

P.S. Fische im Geiste mit Euch schnief! :c


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Mädels, geht morgen jemand trotz des Windes los??? Ich habe mein Boot wieder (Persenning ist fertig und sieht richtig gut aus) und der neue Powerdrive v2 ist auch montiert. Alle Hürden des Anbaus und der Elektrik über wunden und ich möchte wohl los.

Tim wie ist es mit dir? Boot schon da?


----------



## zanderzone (13. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!
Wind 4 in G geht doch noch.. Hatten wir doch auch.. ok, gooimeer etc. gehts nicht aber in G sehe ich nicht so das Problem!
Wünsch Euch viel Erfolg morgen!!!


----------



## Pike Pirates (13. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heut in G gewesen 9 Boote auf 10 quadratmeter. Dazu noch 2 Schlauchboote und 3 Bellyboote hab gedacht ich wäre am Forellenhof |bigeyes.
Wind ging klar selbst die Bellies sind klargekommen.
Gruß


----------



## Sibbel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, "Kenet"!!
schön zu wissen wieviel da los war, aber wurde denn auch was gefangen???
Ich ware am Freitag und wir haben zu zweit nur zwei kleine erwischt, obwohl die Bedinungen wo sehr gut waren!!

Gruß
Sibbel


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hhhmmmm, das hätte ich auch gerne gewusst. Heute waren nur unser Boot und ein Bellyboot da. Wir hatten zusammen 7 Bisse und zwei gefangen. Mittags wurde der angekündigte Wind aber auch viel zu stark und weil ich in Birkenstock (Schäm--->Stiefel vergessen) auf dem Boot saß haben wir gegen 14 Uhr abgebrochen. Wegen dem Wind war es sehr schwierig sauber zu Angeln. 

Aber mit dem Bugmotor macht das Angeln sehr viel Spaß. Nur mit Birkenstock ist es etwas schwierig weil der Fuss immer raus rutscht


----------



## Sibbel (14. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen,

Eure Anzahl der Fische passt zu den anderen Aussagen die man so in den letzten Tagen gehört hat. Ich denke das liegt an dem schnell steigenden bzw. jetzt schnell fallenden Wasserstand im Rhein und ijssel Gebiet.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Tim78 (14. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@jpsjunkie
Ne leider gibt es das neue Boot wohl erst frühestens nächstes Wochenende.
Unser Boot geht auch erst nächstes oder übernächstes WE weg hab gerade den Motor sammt Fernbedienung demontiert weil da geht es schneller der neue 50Ps kommt nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag.:vik:
Bis alles wieder fertig ist sind wir lange in der schonzeit ,leider.
Also wenn jemand für nächstes WE nen Beifahrer sucht ich bin dabei|uhoh:


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @jpsjunkie
> Ne leider gibt es das neue Boot wohl erst frühestens nächstes Wochenende.
> Unser Boot geht auch erst nächstes oder übernächstes WE weg hab gerade den Motor sammt Fernbedienung demontiert weil da geht es schneller der neue 50Ps kommt nächste Woche Montag oder Dienstag.:vik:
> Bis alles wieder fertig ist sind wir lange in der schonzeit ,leider.
> Also wenn jemand für nächstes WE nen Beifahrer sucht ich bin dabei|uhoh:



Puuhh jetzt willst es aber wissen? Gelle?

Zum Thema mit fahren: Bei mir ist geplant das wir am 27ten noch mal schnell zum Gooimeer fahren. Evtl habe ich noch den "Notsitz" frei. Muss aber noch schnell den Timo fragen ob er da Zeit und Lust hat. Wäre aber ein "Bastel-Samstag" Ich lege die Bastelzeiten auch schon auf den Sonntag. Weil die Ostsee ruft.


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!!
Timo hat Zeit und Lust !!!
Hab ich ja gesagt fahrt nicht nach G! ;-) Wenn Hochwasser war kann man das da vergessen!! 2 Wochen später kannst du wieder hin, aber direkt nach dem Hochwasser ist es immer schlecht gewesen!!


----------



## Sopo78 (15. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gestern an einem windigen Tag in Holland... 93cm


----------



## zanderzone (15. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geiles Brett!!
Glückwunsch!!


----------



## zorra (15. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo... Petri zur Bombe.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin SOPO 78 ich schließe mich an. 1tens es war Windig gestern und 2tens petri zu dem super Teil.

@Timo, joar mag schon sein mit dem wenig fangen. Aber ich bin es doch gewohnt wenig zu fangen da macht es nix das es nur zwei waren. Aber der Tag an sich war klasse und der neue E-Motor wollte doch auch getestet werden. Lieber da als auf dem Gooimeer unter einen Dampfer zu kommen weil links und rechts verwechselt.


----------



## Tim78 (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@SOPO 78    Ja , soooo soll der Zielfisch aussehen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den Tollen Fisch !
Da ich ja momentan Fußgänger bin würde ich mich sehr über ein paar Infos über den momentanen Aufenthaltsraum der Zander freuen .Wäre super nett wenn ihr mir wegen meiner auch per PN mal erzählen würdet in welcher Tiefe Ihr momentan fangt damit ich weiß ob ein Versuch vom Ufer am Sonntag sich schon lohnen würde.
Nach den Erfahrungen von meiner letzten Ausfahrt müßten doch die ersten wieder zurück in den Flüßen sein ,oder?


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, letzten Sonntag war es auf 47 fuss (ca 14m) am besten. Nicht das ich jetzt geschlagen werde, ich habe langsam gedrillt.


----------



## h3nn3 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo !
So wie sich das hier anhört, scheint ihr euer Handwerk alle ganz gut zu beherrschen 
Dann könnt ihr mir doch sicherlich auch ein paar tips geben. 
Ich fahre nämlich im kommenden Sommer mit nem Hausboot incl. Beiboot mit kleinem Motor in Holland rund ums Ijsselmeer durch die Kanäle. Wir sind knapp zwei Wochen unterwegs. Haben wir auch schon öfter gemacht und jedes mal wurd geangelt. Allerdings klappt das mit dem Fische fangen nie so sonderlich gut... Also könntet ihr mir ein paar tips geben zum Hechte und Zander schleppen bzw Vertikalangeln ? Was sind die Top Stellen und welche Köder benutzt ihr so ?
Ausserdem habe ich mir überlegt ein kleines Echolot zu mieten, für das Beiboot. Weiß jemand von euch, wo man das eventuell machen könnte ?
Wäre euch sehr dankbar für hilfreiche Antworten. 
Gruß h3nn3


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
wäre nett wenn du dir das mal durchlesen würdest.
Einfach ein wenig nach unten scrollen , da steht so einiges zum Ijsselmeer.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Puh in dem Bereich kenne ich mich gar nicht aus! Aber ich denke, dass einige Zander schon zurück in den Fluß gezogen sind und du es zwischen den Buhnen an der Scharkante versuchen solltest! Nimm ganz normale Gummifische (Kopyto etc.) bis 12 cm oder No Aktion Shads z.B. Fin S von Lunker City!! Soll schon klappen!!


----------



## seko (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wir haben die letzten Fische schon seit Ende Februar fast immer flacher als 10m gefangen, oft zwischen 6+8. Gerade die ab 75 haben wir oft relativ flach erwischt. Letztes Wochenende war allerdings wieder genau 10m am Besten. Ist ja eh noch abhängig von Wassertrübung und generellem Wasserstand im Fluss etc. Aber jetzt nach dieser Woche...ist es doch im noch flacheren auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert!


----------



## Sibbel (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, hat sich schon jemand überlegt ober er am Wochenende (trotz des Wetters) zum Angeln los fährt???

;+;+


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe von welchen gehört. Denke die fahren am Sa los. Ich kann leider dieses we nicht. Das Kaminholz will aus dem Wald geholt werden.


----------



## Tim78 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na besten Dank für die Tips will hoffen das ich mich bald wieder revanananan egal ihr wißt ja was ich meine kann . Nur vor der Schonzeit komme ich glaube ich nicht mehr aufs Wasser .
Hat von euch jemand erfahrungen mit Mariner Motoren ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo Tim die habe ich, die will ich aber nicht erzählen. Jetzt bin ich froh einen Suzuki zu haben.


----------



## Udo561 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand erfahrungen mit Mariner Motoren ?


Hi,
verschiedene Modelle sind baugleich mit Mercury , wobei Mercury verschiedene Modelle bei Tohatsu bauen lässt.
Was willste denn wissen ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (19. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Sibbel schrieb:


> Moin, hat sich schon jemand überlegt ober er am Wochenende (trotz des Wetters) zum Angeln los fährt???
> 
> ;+;+



Wir wollen eigentlich Samstag los, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter mal so anschaue, muss man sich das evtl. doch noch mal überlegen!!
Regen und Wind 5!!
Alter Schwede!!


----------



## Habakuk (19. März 2010)

Bin mal gespannt wie die nächste Woche sein wird, auf so einen starken Wind habe ich keine Lust, da kann man ja die Biße gar nicht merken. Befinde mich nächste Woche für 1 Woche am Nordholland Kanal. Der Zander geht nocht, der Hecht ist gesperrt. Muss nur noch einen Angelladen irgendwo da oben finden (bin in St. Maartenszee).


----------



## Jan9911 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wir wollen eigentlich Samstag los, aber wenn ich mir das Wetter mal so anschaue, muss man sich das evtl. doch noch mal überlegen!!
> Regen und Wind 5!!
> Alter Schwede!!


 

Wir werden Samstag mal wieder zum Rh.
Am Nchmittag kanns sogar Gewitter geben,
aber ist ja nicht weit zur Slippe.
Sind halt nur noch zwei Wochenenden.:c

Vielleicht sieht man sich. ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Sibbel, jo wir waren gestern bei dem "schlechten" Wetter auch los. Gut das der Wetterbericht auch öfter mal daneben liegt. Das Wetter war gar nicht schlecht. Auch die Fänge konnten sich sehen lassen. Timo hatte 14 und ich hatte 6 stk. Der größte so an die 70cm. Alles in allem ein super Tag. 

Allerdings konnte man merken das die Schonzeit naht. Es waren 12 Boote bei uns. Fast wie an einem Forellenpu.. .


----------



## zorra (21. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frank und Kumpel belegen 2Platz beim ersten NKS2010 Wedstrijd auf Hollands Diep...Glückwunsch.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## micha1581 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

glückwunsch auch von mir...#6
dann ist das Ticket ja sicher.

vg


----------



## zanderzone (22. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

SUPER!! und Respekt!!

Das ist schon ne Leistung, wenn man ließt, welche Namen dabei waren!!


----------



## micha1581 (22. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und es waren über 40 Boote mit 7 Fischen. das ist schon ne Hausnummer.


----------



## Zander Frank (22. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die Glückwünsche,
war gestern ein toller Angeltag mit netten Leuten vielen Fischen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## zanderzone (23. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

90 Boote??!?!? Was war da denn los?? Sonst machen immer um die 50 mit!! Die haben echt gut gefangen? Habt ihr mit Gummi gefischt oder Fireball??
http://www.totalfishing.nl/wedstrijden,32.html


----------



## minden (23. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frank hat immer nur Glück|supergri|wavey:


----------



## Zander Frank (23. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es waren 72 Boote am Start.
Wir hatten 16 massige Fische mit Korrektur auf den Karten.
Gesammt 26 mass Fische.
Köder war Gummi und Köfi.
Bis ca 11.30 Uhr kamen die guten Zander,dann nur noch vereinzelt kleinere.
Wie Minden schon sagt Faktor Glück zählt immer mit.



Gruß Frank


----------



## zorra (25. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zander Frank schrieb:


> Es waren 72 Boote am Start.
> Wir hatten 16 massige Fische mit Korrektur auf den Karten.
> Gesammt 26 mass Fische.
> Köder war Gummi und Köfi.
> ...


.....Gut so Frank es gibt nur Glückliche Zanderangler.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geht jemand morgen los und hat noch ein Plätzchen auf seinem Boot frei??? Jochen muss leider ins Holz :-(
Letzte Chance für mich!! Falls sich jemand erbarmt, kann er mich ja anschreiben!!
Danke!!


----------



## zanderzone (26. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat sich erledigt!! Hab ein Böötchen!!


----------



## Zander Frank (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Werde morgen noch mal rauf zum HD.Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


Gruß Frank


----------



## zanderzone (29. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren Samstag noch mal in G!! Die Zander haben schlecht gebissen..
Wir konnten aber noch 17 Zander verhaften.. Und ein schöner von Ende 60 war dabei.. War auch nicht viel los auf dem See.. Hat mich eigentlich gewundert, auf grund der Tatsache das bald Schonzeit ist und das Wetter  mitgespielt hat!!


----------



## Zander Frank (30. März 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Samstag am HD waren locker 40 Boote.Fast alles Belgier,aber auch 2 oder 3 Landsleute von uns waren dort.
Werde jetzt noch mal rauf fahren,ist ja die letzte Chance für mich vor der Schonzeit.


Gruß Frank


----------



## zanderzone (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wünsche allen schöne Feiertage und ein gutes Überstehen der Schonzeit!!!


----------



## Udo561 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
Danke , man(n) hat ja noch andere Hobby´s 
Wird schon nicht soooo schlimm werden , ich versuche die nächsten 2 Monate mal Karpfen zu fangen |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo der eine Karpfen der andere fährt zur Ostsee. Dorsche schocken auch an der Angel. Danach gehts direkt auf Hering. Dann kommen auch irgendwann die Makrelen und die Wolfsbarsche. Also LAngeweile kommt nicht auf.

@Timo, gucke mal on es mit Dir auf Hering am 10ten oder 11ten April passt. Ich melde mich dann per Telefon mal bei Dir.


----------



## Tim78 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gps junkie
Na für Karpfen oder andere Fischarten fehlt mir echt die Zeit das neue Boot ist der Hit . Zumindest wenn man sorgen hat das man während der Schonzeit langeweile bekommt . Im grunde genommen hätte man es besser neu bauen können als wieder herzustellen . In der Anzeige hieß es neuen Teppich rein und fertig den Teppich hat der Vorbesitzer sogar schon gekauft .
Jetzt wissen wir warum er ihn nicht mehr eingeklebt hatte...........
Der ganze Einbau war marode alles was aus Holz ist war ist am Gammeln gewessen .
Alle Pumpen defect und der Lack aussen mit dem Pinsel aufgetragen...
Jetzt haben wir die Schale abstrahlen lassen und sehen das das Alu Total angefressen ist Teile der Gleitleisten einfach weggefressen .
Ich weiß nicht ob das noch ein gutes Ende nimmt.;+


----------



## micha1581 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

oje, das hört sich ja nicht so gut an. drück dir die Daumen das du es wieder hin bekommst. 

vg


----------



## dauertest (5. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oh je,
das hört sich ja nach nem totalem Fehlkauf an.
Hoffe mal das es noch alles reparabel ist und du bis Juni ein schönes Boot hast.

MfG dauertest


----------



## Udo561 (5. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi tim ,
hört sich ja schlimm an , ich wüsste nicht ob ich Lust hätte das Boot wieder aufzubauen , mal abgesehen von der Zeit , das wird auch ne Menge Kohle verschlingen.
Wünsche dir gutes Gelingen ,
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gib das Ding wieder zurück!! Meinste, was du da für ne Kohle reinschieben musst!!!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen,
zu erst einmal muss ich sagen das mir das Forum hier sehr gut gefällt. Die Meisten Threads sind wirklich interessant und leserlich. 
So, nun aber zu meiner ersten Frage hier:

Wir möchten in nächster Zeit mal mit 4 Leuten in Holland Angeln. Wir stellen uns das so vor, dass wir eine Ferienwohnung o.Ä mit eigenem Steg (von dem man aus auch angeln können sollte) haben und man ein eigenes Boot mieten kann. Kann da jemand irgendwelche angebote oder Ferienwohnungen oder so empfehlen ? Brauch ich noch irgendwas, außer Vispas und co ? Brauch ich einen "bootsführerschein" o.Ä ?

Gruß,
rapaLLa


----------



## zanderzone (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



rapaLLa04 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> zu erst einmal muss ich sagen das mir das Forum hier sehr gut gefällt. Die Meisten Threads sind wirklich interessant und leserlich.
> So, nun aber zu meiner ersten Frage hier:
> 
> ...



Hi Rapalle!!

Schau mal hier!!!

http://www.vlietlanden.nl/de/index.asp

nicht so teuer und einfaches schleppen auf hecht!! könnt also nicht viel falsch machen!!!


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
wenn das Boot Bauartbedingt schneller als 20 Km/h laufen kann , dann benötigst du einen Führerschein.
Z.Z. ist Raubfischschonzeit , als nichts mit Hecht , Zander , Barsch , usw.
Eigens Boot , oder Boot mieten ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Schonzeiten sind mir natürlich bekannt, deshalb geht es ja jetzt nocht "sofort". 
Ich glaube mit so einem Boot ( klick ) wie ich es habe kann man Raubfischangeln vergessen, oder ? Dann wohl eher mieten.


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
mein Boot ist auch nicht größer und es hat mir schon so einige gute Fische gebracht |supergri
Boote zu mieten ist nicht gerade preiswert , es sei denn ihr nehmt was ohne Motor.
Ich würde das Schlauchboot mitnehmen und mir die Kohle für ein Mietboot sparen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hi Rapalla!!
> 
> Schau mal hier!!!
> 
> ...


Hi,
ich denke Du meinst dieses Angebot hier, oder? Aber ich verstehe das schon richtig, dass man da das Boot selber fährt und es einem quasie gehört? Davon ab ist es ja leider nicht mehr buchbar, ist aber quasie genau das, was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mein Boot ist auch nicht größer und es hat mir schon so einige gute Fische gebracht |supergri
> Boote zu mieten ist nicht gerade preiswert , es sei denn ihr nehmt was ohne Motor.
> Ich würde das Schlauchboot mitnehmen und mir die Kohle für ein Mietboot sparen.
> Gruß Udo


Das hört sich doch relativ gut an. Wo gibt es denn Ferienhäuser oder Bungalows o.Ä zu mieten, die einen eigenen Steg haben und in einem Fischreichen Gewässer liegen, wo man vlt. Abends doch noch mal vom Steg vorm Haus ne Rute reinhalten kann?


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
hier http://www.oolderhuuske.nl/ger/index.html
Sehr schön und in einem der fischreichsten Gewässer überhaupt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rapaLLa04 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dort könnten wir uns also einfach so ein "marina" Haus am/im Wasser mieten und das Boot irgendwo ins Wasser lassen und dann dauerhaft am Haus fest machen?


----------



## Udo561 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ja , kannst dein Boot direkt am Haus anlegen , die meisten Häuser haben eine Terrasse direkt über dem Wasser und auch einen Steg.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Booaahhh Tim, alter Leidensgenosse. Da bin ich aber froh das ich alles aus GFK machen konnte. Mit Alu hätte ich da voll Probleme. Aber Zeit und Geld kostet es alle mal. Achja und wenn mich jemand fragt ob man ein "angemaltes" Boot kaufen sollte: NEIN würde ich sagen. Nur wenn man mit nem Accubohrer die Holzteile anbohren darf. Bei mir sind die Hölzer zur Zeit trocken.


----------



## Habakuk (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Udo
Du hast geschrieben, dass man ab 20km/h einen Führerschein braucht. Ich bin ja jetzt dabei den Motorbootschein zu machen. Ich habe gelernt dass man ab 5PS einen Sportbootschein braucht, bei einer Bootslänge von nicht mehr als 15m. Ob das 20km/h entspricht, weiß ich nicht. Offiziel wird gesagt ab 5PS Motorleistung. Am 1 Mai habe ich Prüfung. Hoffe es geht gut.


----------



## Sibbel (7. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Habakuk,

Eigentlich hast Du schon Recht, jedoch gilt das was Du schreibst nur in Deutschland und nicht in den Niederlanden. Da hat Udo wieder Recht.

Gruß
Sibbel


----------



## rapaLLa04 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nagut, diesbezüglich sollte ich dann aufkeinen Fall Probleme bekommen. Der Motor ist mit 4 PS auf Deutschland "ausgelegt", damit ich da ohne Probleme fahren kann. Ist zwar nicht allzuviel, aber als Angler hat man ja Zeit. 

Wobei wir wiederum auf dem kleinen Schlauchboot wohl nicht mit mehr als 2 Leuten angeln könnten.. hm.


----------



## zanderzone (13. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geht keiner mehr angeln??


----------



## micha1581 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hi,
sind alle mit umbauten an ihren Booten beschäftigt.  :m


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone mir ist nicht bekannt das der Raubfisch in Holland keine Schonzeit hat. Die geht doch bis Ende Mai. Ich glaub Friedfische fängste mit vertikal nicht so gut.


----------



## Udo561 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
der neue Trend , Vertikal auf Karpfen :m
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

klar, mit vorgebleiten Weichgummiboilies...


----------



## zanderzone (14. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War auch nur als Späßchen gemeint!!!


----------



## micha1581 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

:qschon klar.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aso... Na dann....


----------



## Udo561 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
na ja , sooooooo lange dauerts ja nicht mehr.
Für mich nicht weiter schlimm da ich keine 10 Minuten bis zum  Vereinsteich habe .
Und der ist voller Karpfen #6
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. April 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo und wir warten auf die Heringe. Die wollen einfach nicht nach Holland kommen. Macht aber auch nix, dann fahren wir mit meinem Boot halt einfach bald auf Makrele und anschließend auf Wolfsbarsch. Ich finde die Pause ist nicht wirklich schlimm, weil es auch noch andere schöne Fische zum Angeln gibt.


----------



## Habakuk (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Jungs,
was haltet ihr von diesem Boot? Ist der Preis OK?

http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis-en-consoleboten/790806/Quick-Silver-Aluminium-450-SF-2004.html


----------



## micha1581 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@habakuk
moin, ich an deiner stelle würde mal bei marktplaats.nl gucken. stehen einige drin, die wesentlich billiger sind. 4000-5000 euro.

vg


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
na ja , Boot ist ja gut ausgestattet.
Ungesehen darfst du dir eh kein Boot kaufen.
Viele der preiswerten Boote haben irgendwo eine Macke , keiner verkauft sein Boot gerne unter Preis.
Ausstattung ist ist doch gut , mehr braucht man nicht.
Ich würde es mir mal anschauen , im Preis geht da bestimmt noch etwas.
Gruß Udo


----------



## micha1581 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das sehe ich auch so. ich meinte nur das bei marktplaats ein QS 450 mit ner ähnlichen Ausstattung für 4900 drin steht.

vg


----------



## Habakuk (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Micha
Kannst du mir den Link geben?

P.s. Bei mir sollte es sich auf jedem Fall auch um ein Boot handeln mit dem ich auf dem Rhein fischen kann. Wohne hier in Rheinland Pfalz und da ist es erlaubt, kostet nur 20€ mehr im Jahr, also kein Preis.


----------



## micha1581 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

http://http://watersport.marktplaat...ot-450sf-inclusief-15pk-motor-en-trailer.html

ist das gleiche wie das was du da gesehen hast


----------



## minden (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Quicki bei Marktplats hab ich nun schon öfters mal hier und da gesehen...muss aber kann nat. nen nicht so gutes Zeichen sein.

leider weiss man nie, was man kauft und hat oft nen gewisses Risiko beim Gebrauchtbootekauf....am besten im Wasser testen!! 

Mein Princecraft kommt jetzt übrigens auch bald unter den Hammer, sprich wird verkooft...


----------



## micha1581 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden

du willst hier doch wohl keine Werbung machen, oder?
hast du schon was neues in Aussicht?


----------



## minden (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bist du verückt

Nein aber im Ernst,..es ist immer gut sich die Boote vorher anzusehen und bestenfalls im Wasser zu testen...oder aber man hat halt ein Risiko dabei....

Ich hab schon n neues im Garten,...ist jetzt nicht wirklich eine große veränderung, aber es hat 10cm mehr Länge und 15cm mehr Breite...ist n Quicksilver 450SF
Muss ich aber noch komplett umbauen#q


----------



## micha1581 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

na dann hast du ja noch einiges zu tun. ich hab mir im Dezember letzten Jahres nen günstigen Gfk Rumpf bei Ebay geschossen. ist mein erster. bin auch noch im Umbau. aber wird fürs erste ganz gut. wenns fertig ist werde ich nen kleinen Bericht bei HF reinsetzen. Hoffe nur das das Ding auch schwimmt...


----------



## zanderzone (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Find den Preis schon echt happig!! Dafür bekommst du dif. was besseres, oder auch was vergleichbares günstiger!!


----------



## Habakuk (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die Auskünfte Jungs. So eine Investition muss gut überlegt sein.

P.S. Der QS 450 bei marktplaats.nl (http://watersport.marktplaats.nl/vi...usief-15pk-motor-en-trailer.html#photoGallery) 

ist qualitativ nicht mit dem von botenkoop.nl (http://www.botentekoop.nl/vis-en-consoleboten/790806/Quick-Silver-Aluminium-450-SF-2004.html) zu vergleichen. 

Fahre am WE nach *Reklinghausen*, da gibt es einen Laden für Angelboote.

Shalom


----------



## micha1581 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das stimmt, aber ich glaube nicht, das der qualitative Unterschied über 3000 Euronen beträgt.
Viel Erfolg noch bei der Bootsuche...

vg


----------



## Udo561 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Sebastian,
ich würde mir nie ein Boot kaufen ohne es gefahren zu haben.
So manches Boot sieht klasse aus , man lässt sich vielleicht von tollen Einbauten blenden und der Kahn liegt total mies im Wasser.
dann macht die ganze Angelei keinen Spaß.
Zudem bekommste eins im Privatverkauf mit Sicherheit günstiger als beim Händler.
Trotzdem viel Glück bei deiner Suche,
Gruß Udo


----------



## Habakuk (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke euch. Werde mir auf jedem Fall Zeit nehmen. Es muss ja auch ein Boot sein, der es auch mit dem Rhein aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Habakuk (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mich würde noch interessieren welche Echolote ihr empfehlen würdet. Schon was von *Humminbird 565* oder *728 *gehört? Worauf sollte man beim Kauf achten? Habe schon einiges in Internet gelesen; eure Meinung würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## dauertest (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
wenn du schon bereit bist so viel Geld für ein Boot aus zu geben, solltest du überlegen ein wenig mehr zu investieren und dir ein neues zulegen. Das Boot und das Zubehör hat dann wenigstens Garantie.

Zu den zwei genannten Loten kann ich jetzt nichts sagen, aber ich fische seit einem halben Jahr ein Humminbird 788ci und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gerät. Ich habe das Gerät mit dem opt. Quadrabeam-Geber gekauft und kann nun sagen das diese Funktion nur etwas für die größeren Humm´s ist, da der Bildschirm der 7er Serie zu klein dafür ist (die Anzeige wird zu unübersichtlich und klein). Falls die zwei Lote die Opt. Quadrabeam haben kannst du dir das Geld für den Quad.geber sparen und nur den Dualbeamgeber kaufen. Ich benutze auch nur noch den Dualbeam bei meinem Lot und wie gesagt das funst 1A.

MfG dauertest


----------



## Habakuk (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, habe das mit dem Quadrabeam gesehen. Kostet ca. 80€ mehr, den kann man ja immer noch nachkaufen. Bei 4000W und einer Auflösung von 640x320 kann man nicht meckern. Jemand sagte, dass dieses Gerät zu 100% Gegenstände von Fischen unterscheiden kann. Der 728ci kostet ca. 500€ mehr. Ich fange lieber klein an, 399€ ist ja OK.

Mit dem Boot lasse ich mir Zeit. Werde die Häfen und Seitenarme zuerst mit einem Belly Boat abfischen. Dazu kann ich das Echolot gut gebrauchen.


----------



## minden (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also für den Preis würde ich auch nach anderen ausschau halten....wär mir zu viel für nen Quicki...da bekommste ja schon manchmal Lunds oder Buster Boote für...


----------



## Habakuk (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, ich warte liebe und suche was anderes. Habe schon von einigen gehört, dass man für den Preis was besseres bekommt. Danke euch. Werde mich zuerst mit dem Belly Boot begnügen, und von dort aus meine ersten Vertikal-Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Sebastian,
na ja , ich habe gelernt das man im Leben nicht immer alles vor sich herschieben sollte , später sagst du dann , ach hätte ich mir doch schon früher ein Boot gekauft.
Falls die Kohle vorhanden ist dann solltest du dir jetzt auch ein Boot kaufen.
Die Zeit die du dann auf dem Boot verbringst kann dir keiner mehr nehmen.
Na ja , aber jeder so wie er möchte , ich allerdings setzte immer alles schnellstmöglich in die Tat um , mag aber auch am Alter liegen , bist ja noch um einiges jünger als ich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War gestern mal auf der Maas drausen bischen das Boot testen ist, verdammt klar das Wasser.Mal sehen wie es in 3 Wochen aussieht.


----------



## dauertest (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit den Rutenhaltern von Driftmaster?
Ich suche für mein neues Boot noch gute Rutenhalter (tote Rute beim Vertikalen und Schleppen) und die Halter von D.master machen einen guten Eindruck. Sind aus Edelstahl und komplett gummiert. Da ich sie aber nur im Netz gesehen hab und nicht in natura wollte ich mal nach eurer Meinung/Erfahrung fragen. |kopfkrat

MfG


----------



## zanderzone (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kenne den rutenhalter nicht.. Verlink den mal.. hab den über google nicht gefunden!!


----------



## krauthi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das sind die rutenhalter die dietmar isaiasch  bei sich aufem boot hat 
  sind eigendlich in jedem seiner filme  gut zu sehen


----------



## dauertest (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
schau mal bei http://www.driftmaster.com/ .


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die kenne ich doch.. sind doch top.. also: KAUFEN!!


----------



## link (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ab Samstag wird wieder angegriffen


----------



## Udo561 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Ab Samstag wird wieder angegriffen



Hi,
ja , endlich :vik:
Boot ist schon startklar , Ruten sind zusammen gebaut und meine Köderbox ist sortiert 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe mir extra nächste Woche Urlaub genommen..:q


----------



## zanderzone (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann hoffe ich auf Fangbilder ;-)


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich auf Fangbilder ;-)


 
Ich gebe mein bestes...:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sonntagabend nach dem 8 wöchigen Entzug und keine Meldung. Was ist los. Sind die Hände noch krumm vom Drillen?????

Und was ist mit Tim, was macht die Colabüchse? Alu wieder in Takt?


----------



## Tim78 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne , das Alu ist zum Teil noch in der Urform Sprich als Blech-Platte .:r
Haben das Heck schon Total erneuert und sind jetzt bei den Gleitkuven . Aber ich denke noch 2Wochen dann sind wir wieder drausen . (mit Boot)#d
War gestern Abend noch vom Ufer los und habe 4 Zander und 2 schöne Barsche verhaften können. Und ich bin gerade mal 38Km von uns aus gefahren:vik:


----------



## Tim78 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ps , fahren in 10min. nochmal los . Wenn man schon vor der4 Haustür angeln kann:k:q


----------



## BSZocher (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Sonntagabend nach dem 8 wöchigen Entzug und keine Meldung. Was ist los. Sind die Hände noch krumm vom Drillen?????
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ja! Viel Fisch aber nur ganz wenig Große.


----------



## Tim78 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So hab mal ein paar Bilder von der Katastrophe die mich vom Vertikalen abhält . "Ein Top Boot "nur neuen Tepich rein und man hat ein tolles Boot so der Vorbesitzer .:r


----------



## Udo561 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
sieht noch nach verdammt viel Arbeit aus 
Aber beim nächsten Boot weiste ja jetzt wo du überall nachschauen musst 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ja einmal richtig durch geatmet (in der Türkei ) :qund jetzt kreist die flex mit ein wenig Glück sind wir in 14Tagen wieder auf dem Wasser:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> und jetzt kreist die flex mit ein wenig Glück sind wir in 14Tagen wieder auf dem Wasser:vik:




Ich drück dir die Daumen. Bei mir dauert es noch wenigstens 3 Wochen bis das Loch im Garten nach Pool aussieht. Heute (an meinem Feiertag) mal eben 440kg Zementmörtel auf den Boden gespachtelt. Man ist das alles ätzend. Aber was solls. Die Kinder freuen sich. 

Aber ist schon doof wenn Zanderzone und Dorschbombe + Vater auf ZAnder fahren, und ich Spachteln muss. Aber das Wetter soll ja irgendwann mal besser werden.


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Genau!! Das Wetter soll ja irgendwann wieder besser werden, Jochen!
Ich habe einen Sonnenbrand, dass kann sich kein Mensch vorstellen!!
Wir waren gestern auf dem Gooimeer! Und was soll ich sagen die Zander haben immer noch nicht abgelaicht! Wir haben einige kleine Zander gefangen und die Milch lief noch aus den Zandern raus! Wir haben noch mit Holländern an der Slippe gesprochen, die nicht einen Biss hatten. Von daher war das eigentlich ok! Hoffen wir mal, dass es nu wärmer wird und die endlich ablaichen können!


----------



## zanderzone (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War niemand los??


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
doch , bin jeden Abend mit dem Boot unterwegs.
Sind auch Zander zu fangen , allerdings bei mir alle im Schnitt etwas kleiner als letztes Jahr um diese Zeit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habe mir extra nächste Woche Urlaub genommen..:q



Ob der Tommi schon aus seinem Urlaub zurück ist? Keine Fangmeldung?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ob der Tommi schon aus seinem Urlaub zurück ist? Keine Fangmeldung?


 
Ja, schon lange...
Einen Tag war ich vertikalen, sonst nur auf Hecht.
Zandermässig war nichts dabei, was man fotografieren sollte..
Hechte gab es wenig, waren aber 2 gute dabei.
(Bericht wie immer auf meiner privaten Homepage)


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tommi, :m

schönes Mirrocraft haste aber. Haste das Boot aus Dülmen?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Tommi, :m
> 
> schönes Mirrocraft haste aber. Haste das Boot aus Dülmen?


 
Ja klar...:m
Aber schon seit letzten Jahr..#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Haste auch Bilder von dem Boot mit dem du auch Vertikalen gehst?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Haste auch Bilder von dem Boot mit dem du auch Vertikalen gehst?


 Äh,...|kopfkrat
...mit dem selben...
Oder verstehe ich die Frage jetzt nicht?|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tommi, ich wollte nich Ot werden. Deswegen das mit dem vertikalen. Ich meinte Bilder von deinem Mirrocraft.


----------



## Tim78 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So nach ein paar kilo Alu-Spachtel car. 20 Schnittblättern für die Flex und 10-20 Nerven zusammenbrüchen sind wir wieder ein stück weiter#h Aber wie lang so eine Boots retauration dauern kann kennen die meisten von euch ja selber|uhoh:


----------



## micha1581 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

na das sieht doch schon richtig gut aus. bin mal gespannt wenn es fertig ist.
weiter so....

vg micha


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> So nach ein paar kilo Alu-Spachtel car. 20 Schnittblättern für die Flex und 10-20 Nerven zusammenbrüchen sind wir wieder ein stück weiter#h Aber wie lang so eine Boots retauration dauern kann kennen die meisten von euch ja selber|uhoh:




Ohh ja das kenne ich. Vorallen Dingen wenn noch ne Thrombose dazwischen kommt. Tim, sieht aber schon gut aus. Nur was sehe ich denn da für eine Staubmaske???? Die ist zum Lackieren doch bestimmt nicht geeignet. Oder? Wenn Du mal Zeit hast zum lesen. Bitte klicke hier.

Und wenn Du mal staunen willst Lese mal hier. Der Motor ist aus einer Fachwerkstatt.


----------



## Tim78 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ohh ja das kenne ich. Vorallen Dingen wenn noch ne Thrombose dazwischen kommt. Tim, sieht aber schon gut aus. Nur was sehe ich denn da für eine Staubmaske???? Die ist zum Lackieren doch bestimmt nicht geeignet. Oder? Wenn Du mal Zeit hast zum lesen. Bitte klicke hier.
> 
> Und wenn Du mal staunen willst Lese mal hier. Der Motor ist aus einer Fachwerkstatt.




@gps junkie

Man ,du bist ja soooo gemein ,bei dem Makrelen fischen wäre ich gern dabei gewessen:c.
Aber wie man beim Motor sieht hast du da auch noch keine Langeweile|supergri .
Unser Cola-Dose ist jetzt vollständig Lackiert(zur Not muß die Staubschutz-Maske reichen).Wir fangen jetzt mit den Holz Teilen an zu Sägen wir machen ja auch den ganzen Einbau neu das alte Holz ist uns zu Marode um da den neuen Teppich aufzukleben .
Von jetzt an müßen wir uns Gott sei Dank nur noch mit neu Teilen rum Ärgern|supergri.
Bin ja mal gespannt wie unser Mariner-Motor läuft ist zwar erst 3Jahre Alt aber bei unserem Glück macht der auch Ärger|uhoh:


----------



## Tim78 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aller Ärger ist vergessen in der "Theorie und am Land" läuft alles und sieht super aus|bla:
Morgen ist dann äh...... sorry, heute ist dann die "Jungfern" fahrt.Denke das wir zum testen erst mal zur Ems fahren werden.
Fotos stelle ich bei Gelegenheit noch ein...........


----------



## minden (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann ne handbreit Wasser unter der Schraube....mach mal FOtos,...bin gespannt...!

Was hast du für Lack verwendet?
Alte Farbe komplett runter oder nur angeraut? 
Grundierung benutzt?

Greeeetz


----------



## Udo561 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Aller Ärger ist vergessen in der "Theorie und am Land" läuft alles und sieht super aus|bla:
> Morgen ist dann äh...... sorry, heute ist dann die "Jungfern" fahrt.Denke das wir zum testen erst mal zur Ems fahren werden.
> Fotos stelle ich bei Gelegenheit noch ein...........



Hi Tim ,
siehste , hast du es doch noch vor Ende des Sommers geschafft .
Schöne Ausfahrten und gute Fänge entschädigen dann für den Ärger und die ganze Arbeit.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tim78 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden
Denn alten Lack haben wir komplet endfernt durch sandstrahlen .Das war ein Fluch und ein Segen weil man dann erst gesehen hat wie es unter dem Lack wirklich ausgesehen hat .Die Poren haben wir dann mit Aluspachtel verschlossen dann mußten wir mit einer 2Komponeten Grundierung für halt auf dem Alu sorgen . Dann kam zum Schluß der Lack auch ein 2Komponeten Industrie Lack .


----------



## minden (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hui..ne Menge Arbeit...aber so weiss man nun wenigsten woran man ist....

Gruss


----------



## Tim78 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So und jetzt die versprochenen Bilder auf denen man sieht das die Büchse endlich schwimmt|bla:
Jetzt können die Zander sich schon mal warm anziehen; wir sind wieder im Rennen(und gar nicht mal so langsam) unsere 3 Vergasser tun es ganz gut:q


----------



## goeddoek (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aaalter Schwede |bigeyes :q

Das ist aber ein Unterschied zu den vorherigen Fotos  Da steckt 'ne Menge Arbeit drin. Hat sich aber offensichtlich gelohnt :g

Wünsch Dir immer 'ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und allzeit gute Fahrt :m


----------



## minden (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das sieht sehr schick aus....knall dir noch n paar große Aufkleber drauf und dann siehts gleich noch 2 mal besser aus....

Hab ich auch grad gemacht,...wenn du welche brauchst...sag bescheid...kann dir was fertig machen (lassen) für wenig Geld...

Greeeeeeeeeeetz


----------



## Tim78 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden
Aufkleber sind schon bestellt es sollen wieder orginal Princecraft-Sticker auf die Seiten kommen. Die sind fast 2m lang dann sieht man nichts mehr von den letzten paar kleinen Beulen die der Vorbesitzer da reingefahren hat . Auserdem kommt ja auch noch das Kenzeichen dann sieht das glaub ich auch nochmal ganz anders aus .
Aber erst mal danke für das Angebot .
Bin erst mal froh das ich wieder Zander Ärgern kann#a


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim du alter Bastler, sieht gut aus die Zandercoladose. Das mit deinen Vergasern ist natürlich auch super. Meine Vergaser sind noch am Abmagern ich hoffe ich finde die Ursache noch bis nächste Woche Montag (19ten) wenns zur Ostsee für 10 Tage geht. Bei der Hitze kannste ja nur in den Pool hüpfen als auf Zander zugehen. Oder auf der Ostsee Abends auf Platte.


----------



## zanderzone (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schickes Böötchen! Gehst Du gar nicht mehr angeln, Jochen?? Leigst wahrscheinlich nur noch im Pool rum, was?!?!?
Konnte einige schöne Zander der größte 77 cm und einige schöne Barsche der größte 47cm in Holland in der Vechte auf Drop-Shot fangen!!
Donnerstag gehts erstmal 2 Wochen nach Schweden!! Hechte ärgern!
Ich werde mal berichten, wenn wir wieder da sind!!
Bis denne!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Super Job und ein schönes Boot.


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Timo, wenn ich in einem klimatisiertem Büro arbeiten würde, wäre ich auch schon mal Angeln gegangen. Aber da ich ja Arbeitskleidung in lang und aus Kunstfaser mit Arbeitsschuhe an habe und dann mit dem Handwerkszeug in 33 Grad arbeiten darf, habe ich zur Zeit nur Sonnenbedarf von der Pläte bis zur Schulterabwärts, weil der Rest tatsächlich im Pool verweilt...........

Und leider wird es nix morgen mit unserer Hochseetour. Schlechtes Wetter ist angesagt.


----------



## Tim78 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach Jochen du bist ja echt gestraft wa !!!???
Erst zu warm und wenn es dann mal losgehen soll dann zu schlecht !!!
Ich wär dieses WE gern losgewessen muste aber meiner Schwester beim Umzug nach Wiesbaden helfen:v
Ja ja das Leben ist kein Wunsch-Konzert


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, ach weisste es gibbet schlimmeres. Gleich um 4 geht es erstmal für 10 Tage an die Ostsee. Ich habe den Kondern extra einen grossen Tube gekauft und damit werden wir wohl spass haben. Die Vergaser funktionieren wieder wie sie sollen und ich bin auf die Leistung meines Reisbombers gespannt.

Danach wird es dann hoffentlich wieder auf unsere Glassäugigen Freunde gehen. Freue mich schon drauf.


----------



## Tim78 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

SO EIN SCHEIß !:c
Da kommst endlich raus und dann wollen die Zander nur äusserst selten mal an die Oberfläche na zu mindest gab es nen zwar ehr selten nen Gast beim Vertikalen aber ich fand es ganz nett !!!:vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, das mit dem Rapfen sieht aber gut aus. Bestimmt ein super drill. Und das von der neuen coladose.

Zu den Vergasern: Ich habe es hin bekommen. Ich hatte Hilfe aus dem boote-forum. Der Reisbomber läuft jetzt wie nix. Die Kinder hatten auf der Ostsee reichlich Spass mit dem Teil.  

Jetzt hoffe ich dass das kältere Wetter mal wieder Hunger bei den Glasaugen auslöst und ich mich dann an ihnen freuen darf.

Mal sehen wann ich los komme.


----------



## Tim78 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir fahren Sonntag auf dein Haßgewässer da wird immer noch überdurchschnittlich gut gefagen !
Was die cola-Dose angeht haben wir ein kleines problem . der Motor schiebt super an und macht schon bei 3000U,min 30Kmh bei 6000 Umin aber mal gerade 40 kmh ????? Haben den heckspiegel jetzt auf genau 50cm gekürtzt waren davor car. 53cm aber es ist keine Verbesserung eingetreten sowie er hochdreht zieht er luft wenn ich die Powertrimm weiter anstell drückt das bug sofort so ins Wasser das es reinspritzt ?
Komm gerade aus listrup uind bin jetzt total ratlos????#d


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ich weiß es wird nicht gerne gesehen, aber das Problem würde ich mal im boote-forum.de ansprechen. Wenn ich das so höre könnte der Propeller zu klein sein. Ich war mal mit zwei Jensèn hier aus dem Ab auf Makrele. Vorher hatte ich einen neuen kleineren Propeller montiert. Das Boot hatte kaum Schub und bei 6000 U/min (was er garnicht darf) war das Boot gerade am Gleiten. Benzin ging weg wie nix. Wir also vor Norderney an den Strand und wieder den richtigen drauf gemacht. 

Aber wie gesagt wäre mein Tip.

Und grüsse mir morgen meine noch nicht gefangenen Zander in meinem Hassgewässer.#d#d#d:q


----------



## Tim78 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe ihnen alles gute Gewünscht und ihnen erzählt das sie noch wachsen müssen .
Waren nur die lütten zu besuch keine nennenswerten Fänge nur 5oder 6 stk alle unter 60cm .
Dafür haben wir das nächste Problem gefunden der Motor schaft es nicht mal ne 45A starterbaterie zu Laden konnten heute mal den Notstart per Seil üben:v
Man die ersten Fahrten sind echt noch Schei....e !
Der V3 dagegen ist ne WUCHT#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja Tim was soll ich sagen. Mein "alter" Mariner hat mich auch schon einige male im Stich gelassen. Als mein Mariner die Batterie nicht laden wollte, war der Gleichrichter kaputt. Abgesehen davon ist es auch so eine Sache. Wenn die Batterie so oder so nicht besonders voll ist wird es da so oder so Probleme geben, weil die Motoren nur eine sehr geringe Ladespannung haben. Ich sage mal das mein Ladegerät für die E-motoren eine 3,8AH Ladespannung haben. Dadür braucht das teil für eine 60 Ah Batterie ca 1,5 Tage. Wenn Dein Motor also auch bei Vollgas 3,8 AH hat wird der fast auch so lange brauchen. Und nix zwischen durch mit Trimmung machen und so.

Ich freue mich aber das die Jungs ( Zander ) jetzt bescheid wissen. Wenn ich dann mal wieder dahin muss bei -5 Grad ( winke, winke Timo) dann gibbet aber was an Gummi zwischen den Zähnen.


----------



## Tim78 (3. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man erst klapt beim Boot nichts da willst mal den kopf frei kriegen und gehst mal vom Ufer los mal ein wenig Wobbeln auf Hecht und dann auch nur" beifang" statt Hecht


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, heute war ich mit Gerd und einem Bekannten von Gerd auf Zander in Holland. An der Slippe standen 15 Autos mit Trailer, aber nicht alles waren Angler. Gefangen haben wir: Gerd 1 von 70cm, meine Wenigkeit 1 von 67cm und einen von 50cm. Gerd sein Bekannter hatte leider keinen. Das Wetter war leider sehr durchwachsen. Mit zum teil heftigen Regenschauern. Aber für den Start in die Saison war es nicht schlecht.


----------



## zanderzone (12. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!!
Wo wart Ihr denn?? Bei mir läufts eigentlich auch ganz gut! Konnte letzte Wochen noch nen 78er in Holland fangen! Heute gehts wieder los!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, du hast ne PN.


----------



## rütti (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
bin am Wochenende  mit meiner Family das erste mal in Holland in Doesburg an der Ijsse,lauf dem Campingplatz  " Ijsselstrand", habe mein Boot dabei.
Wer kann mir Tipps geben,wie und was ich fangen kann?
Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, und Aal....
 Danke 
Rütti


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



rütti schrieb:


> Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander, und Aal....
> Danke
> Rütti



Hi,
den Aal solltest du besser mal nicht geziehlt beangeln , wird nicht so gerne gesehen.
Ab dem *1. Januar 2009* muss jeder im Binnengewässer (Süßwasser)  gefangene Aal direkt und unbeschadet in das gleiche Gewässer  zurückgesetzt werden. Diese Rücksetzverpflichtung gilt ab dem *1. Juli 2009* auch für die Meeresangelei (Salzwasser).
Wenn du hier etwas runterscrollst findet du die Bestimmungen zum Ijsselmeer.
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## rütti (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Udo
wie sieht es denn mit Barsch und Zander aus?
Habe ein 3,80m Schlauchboot mit E-Motor liegen direkt am Jachthaven von Doesburger Campingplatz.
Gruß Rütti


----------



## Udo561 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ich kenne die Gegend nicht , aber bei uns hier an der Maas steht der Zander jetzt auch wieder Ufernah.
Den ganzen Sommer über standen die Zander in 4-5 Meter Tiefe und wollten sich kaum am Gummifisch vergreifen.
Köderfisch war die letzten 2 Monate der Topköder.
Aber ab letzter Woche gehen die Zander auch wieder auf Gummifisch.
Barsch ist doch ein Fisch der auf alles geht , egal ob auf Spinner, kleine Gummifische , Twister , Blinker und der gute alte Wurm an der Posenangel.
Wenn du das Boot eh im Hafen liegen hast dann würde ich es im Hafen  auch vertikal versuchen , da geht bestimmt was auf Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## rütti (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

danke!
melde mich wie es war, hauptsache das wetter spielt mit.
Gruß rütti


----------



## dauertest (17. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
kennt jemand die Trailerstelle in Zupthen im Hafen? Hab mal google und visplanner befragt und eine Trailerstelle in Zupthen ausgemacht. Müsste in einem Yachthafen sein. Ist die Stelle in Ordnung? Gibt es Park und/oder andere Gebühren zu zahlen? Muss man sich an bestimmte Zeiten halten?
Gibt es noch andere gute Trailermöglichkeiten in und um Zupthen an der Ijssel?
Ich frage, da ich nächste Woche in Baak bei Zupthen mein neues Boot einsammel und auf der Ijssel die erste Fahrt unternehmen möchte (endlich wieder Zander ärgern #6).

Über Antworten würd ich mich freuen.

MfG dauertest


----------



## zanderzone (23. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, die Slippe ist im Jachthafen!!
Keine Gebühren und die Slippe ist ok!!
Sonst kenne ich keine Möglichkeiten in Zuphten!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man Timo, haste nicht gemerkt.....sollte keiner verraten.:vik:


----------



## dauertest (23. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke!

Da bin ich ja froh, dass sich jemand verplappert hat. 

Hoffe mal das sich der Wasserstand noch ein wenig reduziert bis Freitag.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## Sibbel (23. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Dauertest,

Ich find es echt Schade das Dir hier in diesem Forum so richtig niemand was über die " Geheime Slippe " in Zutphen erzählen will. 
Die Jungs hier im Forum sind Bald jedes Wochenende dort und haben ANGST Dir zu verraten wo es ist weil Du denen einen Fisch wegfangen könntest.  TRAURIG  .:c

*@ Alle: Der Mann fährt schon nicht jedes Wochende 300Km um Euch die Fische wegzufangen.*

@ Dauertest:
An Deiner Stelle würde Ich lieber nach Rhederlaag fahren um dein neues Lund zu testen(ca 25min vonm Baak). Die Slippe ist viel besser, Das Hochwasser ist Dort völlig Egal, Du hast neben der Slippe einen Sandstrand wo Du das Boot liegen lassen kannst. (in Zutphen nur Beton). Nur vorsicht auf dem See ist 9Km/h, hat aber direkte anbindung zur Jissel:q.
Adresse: Giesbeek, Marsweg. (kannst ja mal Googlen)

P.S. Parkgebühren 10 Euro|gr: in Münzen
Ist es aber wert das neue Boot nicht gleich zu verkratzen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## dauertest (23. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo und noch einmal danke #6,
hast gut nachgeschaut! Ich fahre wirklich ca. 300km bis zum fischen nach NL (bin also nicht jedes We da, leider). Da ich aber zu 99,9% C&R betreibe muss keiner um seine Zander fürchten (wenn ich mal lust auf nen Zander habe fange ich ihn mir am Edersee).
In Rhederlaag fische ich eigentlich erst später im Jahr (wenns trailern nur noch 3€ kostet ) aber wenns mit dem Hochwasser nicht besser wird überlege ich noch mal.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Sibbel schrieb:


> Hallo Dauertest,
> 
> Ich find es echt Schade das Dir hier in diesem Forum so richtig niemand was über die " Geheime Slippe " in Zutphen erzählen will.
> Die Jungs hier im Forum sind Bald jedes Wochenende dort und haben ANGST Dir zu verraten wo es ist weil Du denen einen Fisch wegfangen könntest.  TRAURIG  .:c
> ...



Ach Sebastian, das geht nich um das wegfangen, sondern das man solange an der Slippe stehen muss bis alles Boote im Wasser sind.:vik:


----------



## link (24. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Lange warten mußte nur wegen den Sportbooten die Wasserski fahren wollen und nur 3 mal im Jahr Träilern #q
Ich mußte da noch nie länger warten wie 15min.
Denke auch, das da jemand sein Revier nicht Preisgeben will.
Bleibt ja auch jedem selbst überlassen!
gruß Link


----------



## zanderzone (24. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Für mich ist das kein Problem!! 
Er hat ja die Slippe eh schon entdeckt.. 
Die Slippe und die Fische in der Ijssel sind auch für alle da ;-)


----------



## dauertest (26. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin!
Morgen gehts fürs Wochenende los (wird auch Zeit, war seit März nicht mehr in NL).
Gibt es aktuelle Fangmeldungen für die Ijssel, die Maas oder den Lek? Hätte besser geschrieben, ob jemand weiß wie die Zander aktuell an den genannten Gewässern laufen?

Hoffe es kommt hier wieder etwas mehr leben rein, da hier in letzter Zeit recht wenig geschrieben wurde... Naja mal sehen was sicht tut.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also Dauertest, was ich heute gesehen habe würde ich sagen das es am WE etwas zuviel Wasser für die Flüsse sind. Hier bei uns im Nachbarort kommen die Gullideckel hoch soviel hat das Geregnet. Bitte halte die Pegelstände gut im Auge und fahre auf die Baggerseen.

Huch: nachdem die actuellen Wasserdaten umgezogen sind: Hier die neue Adresse

Und die Ijssel hatte heute co 40cm nach oben gemacht.


----------



## dauertest (26. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das hört sich ja mittelprächtig an.
Hab eben mal bei http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/ nachgeschaut und und hoffe jetzt mal das sich das Hochwasser auf der Ijssel noch in Grenzen hält. Der Pegel bei IJsselkop hat sich heute ja noch recht konstant gehalten, während bei Zutphen noord doch ein deutlicher Pegelanstieg vorhanden ist. Hat es in der Gegend um Zupthen starken Regen gegeben? 
Werde morgen früh noch mal nachschauen und hoffe das der Pegel wieder etwas sinkt.
Falls nicht werde ich wohl auf einen Baggersee an der Ijssel oder der Maas ausweichen müssen.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## link (26. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy.
komme gerade aus Holland zurück wohne direckt an der Grenze zu Enschede.
Die Straßen sind überflutet und teilweise gesperrt regnet immer noch wie aus Eimern.
Die Zander fänge wurden wieder besser zumindest auf den großen Seen aber wie es jetzt aussieht bei den ganzen Wasser #c
gruß Link


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hmmm wenn ich das so hier in D höre und sehe das die Ijssel schon bei 5,7m ist glaube ich wird das auch nix mit der Slippe in Zutphen. So weit ich weiß ist bei 5,5m schluss. Vor allen dingen ist die Ijssel jetzt mega voll. Am besten einen grossen See nehmen der ne Slippe hat.


----------



## Tim78 (29. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf den großen See n ist angeln kein Problem waren gestern los; sogar in denn buhnen konnte man noch fischen .
Klar ist der Wasserstand ein wenig hoch aber NOCH zu bewerkstelligen hatte aber auch das Gefühl das das steigende Wasser dem Zander auf dem Magen schlägt wir hatten nur zwei stk. und ein paar Zupfer .
Auch andere mit dennen wir gesprochen haben hatten nichts gefangen also nicht wirklich gut .


----------



## zorra (29. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...und wir kriegen noch mehr Wasser aus dem Süden......hab nix gegen Regen aber jetzt reicht es aber...2NL-Kollegen haben 10Tage alle Grossgewässer in NL befischt es wurde zwar gefangen aber der durchschnitt war mager....aber es wird auch wieder bessere Tage geben.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (30. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei Hochwasser angeln kannste vergessen, ich denke, das wird an der Brühe liegen.. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wasser schnell fällt!!


----------



## zorra (30. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....obwohl ein andere Kollege gestern noch ein 90iger hatte und sonst kein Zupfer mehr...frag ich mich ob das Wetter den Zettis auf den Magen geschlagen ist...andersrum war der August nie ein guter Z-Monat es kann nur besser werden.:g
.....weiss jemand wieso dasNKS-Fischen R-laag gekänzelt wurde???????????
gr.zorra


----------



## dauertest (30. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

NKS wurde nach Maurik verlegt, da dort zu dieser Zeit die Fair for Lure en Fly ist. War vor zwei oder drei Jahren auch schon mal so.

Wir habe am Wochende auch mal versucht auf der Ijssel und der Maas zu fischen, konnte aber nur auf der Maas Zander verhaften. Das Fischen im Fluß wird momentan aber durch sehr viel Unrat und Pflanzen erschwert, welche einem ständig den Köder "verkleistern". Vom Pegel war das Fischen aber noch locker zu bewerkstelligen.
Wir sind aber nach kurzer Zeit immer in einen Baggersee ausgewichen, da das Vertikalen keinen Spaß macht wenn man alle paar min den Köder sauber machen muss.
In den Baggerseen konnten wir aber einige Zander und Barsche fangen.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

puuh Dauertest, schön das Du hier wieder geschrieben hast. Ich glaube ich bin ein kleiner Schisser. Ich würde jetzt nicht auf den Fluss fahren


----------



## link (31. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy ,
war Heute am Gujemeer Zander habens gut getan insgesamt 17 Stück 5 davon zwischen 55-60 cm 1 von 68 cm der rest gerade Maß :m drei gute noch ausgestiegen #q Wetter war top!!! wenig Wind und Sonnig leichten Sonnenbrand hab ich mir auch noch eingefangen was will man(n) mehr!
gruß Link


----------



## Tim78 (31. August 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist denn nächstes WE noch jemand aus dem Board in Maurik ?
Wir wollen zum NKS und werden uns die Messe wohl kaum endgehen lassen|bla: !
Ich such ja noch ein zweit Boot und hoffe das da noch was angeboten wird ;oder weiß noch jemand wo nen gutes gebrauchtes zum Kauf steht ???
Am liebsten nen kleines Aluboot wolllte so bis car .8000 Euronen Opfern#c


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

????Tim, Was iss denn mit deiner Coladose???? Nich das richtige? Maurik wollte ich am Samstag, Leider keine Mitfahrer. Achso Zanderzone noch gar nicht gefragt *schäm* Aber NKS ist ja am Sonntag. Haste bei TotalFishing noch nicht geschaut? Da stehen doch öfter mal Quicksilver mit 5m drin.


----------



## zanderzone (1. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zanderzone muss absagen!! Junggesellenabschied!!!
Ich hoffe das Wasser fällt noch ein bissel bis zur nächsten Woche!!
Zweitboot?? Nu gehts aber los ;-)


----------



## Tim78 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne ne Jochen die Prince(sin)Craft bleibt die ist mitlerweile echt super es läuft alles so wie wir es wollten .|bla:|bla:|bla:
Topspeed liegt jetzt bei über 50km/h das reicht zum Angeln .
Aber sie ist schwer und hinterm Auto merkt man das schon wohl und ich dacht da kann man sich ja nochmal nach so ein Mittelding umschauen was auch in meiner Garage passt so für die Spontanen Touren zur Ems oder so :g. Das soll halt alles haben E-Motor Vernüftiges Echolot (gruß an Matze) und nen Einigermaßen Motor Min 15ps aber auch nicht viel mehr halt so Max. 4,30 lang aber gescheite breite (am liebsten ü2m) halt nicht so nen Totalen schrott sondern halbwegs gescheit auf nen guten Trailer .Jetzt muß ich immer zu ner angemieteten Halle Boot abholen und dann Los .#q


----------



## Tim78 (1. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ps. Das NKS ist Samstag da fahren wir ja mit am 4.9


----------



## link (3. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Spontan noch frei bekommen Morgen 
also auf nach Maurik vielleicht sieht man sich.....


----------



## Tim78 (4. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also Maurik war ja wohl net so doll weder die Messe noch das NKS ......
Wir haben insgesammt 4 Zander gefangen wovon nur 2 Maß hatten , reichte mal gerade für nen 18. Platz .
Aber wenn man bedenkt das wir zum ersten mal an dem Gewässer waren UND zum ersten mal das NKS gefischt haben war ich eigendlich ganz zu frieden .


----------



## link (5. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja die Messe war wirklich nich berauschend !!!


----------



## zorra (5. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim das ist mehr wie gut... da es ein schweres Wasser ist zumal der Strom fast weg ist....auch alleine ohne Strom ist es mau....auch die Vorkenntnisse der Gewässer spielen bei der NKS nicht die grosse Rolle du machst z.b ein Vorfischen es läuft Super und wenn der Wettstreit da ist geht nichts....also weitermachen...dafür wünsch ich dir und deinem Vismat viel Glück für die Zukunft.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmmm vielleicht kommt Maurik aus dem Holländischem --Quasi---> da war es mau..........      rik..... Hihi manchmal passen diese Wortspiele einfach.


----------



## zorra (6. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frage...kann man an der Slippe in Zwolle sorglos Auto und Trailer stehen lassen????????;+
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (6. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wirst's spätestens merken, wenn Auto und Trailer weg sind
warum nicht?? Alle slippen liegen nicht wirklich an der Hauptverkehrsstraße!!
Aber ich kenne die slippe auch nicht..


----------



## PetriHelix (6. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Also Maurik war ja wohl net so doll weder die Messe noch das NKS ......
> Wir haben insgesammt 4 Zander gefangen wovon nur 2 Maß hatten , reichte mal gerade für nen 18. Platz .
> Aber wenn man bedenkt das wir zum ersten mal an dem Gewässer waren UND zum ersten mal das NKS gefischt haben war ich eigendlich ganz zu frieden .



Dann haben wir ja etwas gemeinsam #h

Wir hatten Samstag auch unseren ersten NKS Wettkampf und konnten 4 Fische fangen, wovon immerhin 3 in der Wertung lagen. Platz 14 ist es dann zum Schluss noch geworden... Mal sehen wie es demnächst weiter geht.


----------



## Tim78 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal ne Frage ???
Hat von Euch jemand erfahrung mit der Alumacraft 165 Classic als Tiller Version ???Könnte so ein Boot bekommen alerdings ist dort nur ein 25Ps Motor verbaut ?! Reicht das aus ?
Wie bekomme ich einen Holändischen Pega Trailer in Deutschland zugelassen ??? 
Soviel Fragen und ich wollt doch nur ein kleines Zweit Böötchen !#d#d#d#q
Gruß Tim !


----------



## zorra (8. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....Kaufvertrag...da es ein NL-Fabrikstrailer ist hat er mit sicherheit eine Einschlagnr.im Rahmen und Typen schild damit zum Tüv 20Abnahme ca.(80euro) ab zum Strassenverkehrsamt Betriebserlaubniss mit Nr(ca 40euro) der Tüv Nord hat Datenblätter von NL-Trailern....aber Vorsicht....besser ist noch ein Kaufvertrag mit Eigentumnachweiss.....hab bis jetzt alles auf diesem Weg durch bekommen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ik bin da wohl zu doof !!! Wat is denn Tüv 20 Abnahme der 20ste. Anlauf ?
Bei welcher Stelle des Tüv -Nord bist du da immer ?
Reicht ein standard kaufvertrag Formlos oder gibt es Vorlagen wollte das Boot Sonntag abholen darf ich es mit der gelben Nummer fahren oder brauch ich ne Rote ?
Gruß tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich würde sagen du brauchst ne rote. Das gelbe ist nicht international.


----------



## ahinkel (10. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf jeden Fall brauchst du eine Rote Nummer. Bei älteren NL Trailern gibt es viele Kleinigkeiten worauf du achten solltest: auf dem Rahmen muß eine Fahrgestellnummer eingestanzt sein. Die technischen Daten des Trailers müssen allesamt vorhanden sein. Länge üa, Breite üa, zGG, Leergewicht etc. Die Achse muß eindeutig einzuordnen sein mit Plakete mit allen technischen Angaben, ansonsten wirst du den Trailer mit der Achse nicht durch den TÜV bekommen. Je nach Laune des Prüfers und der Zulassungsbehörde brauchst du noch eine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung, kostet ca. 90,- Euro. Die Lichtleiste muß "neuerer Art" sein, d.H. bereits mit einer Nebelschlußleuchte ausgestattet sein. So ist es zumindest hier bei uns in Niedersachsen. 
Bei jungen Trailern (< 6 Jahre) ist es meist kein Problem mehr da die Trailer über alle Plaketen und technische Dokumentationen verfügen. Dann brauchst du "nur" eine TÜV - Neuabnahme.
Wie schon gesagt bezieht sich dies auf Niedersachsen, jedes Bundesland hat da so seine Eigenarten...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ik bin da wohl zu doof !!! Wat is denn Tüv 20 Abnahme der 20ste. Anlauf ?
> Bei welcher Stelle des Tüv -Nord bist du da immer ?
> Reicht ein standard kaufvertrag Formlos oder gibt es Vorlagen wollte das Boot Sonntag abholen darf ich es mit der gelben Nummer fahren oder brauch ich ne Rote ?
> Gruß tim


 Gelbe langt, habe ich X mal gemachtGenau so reicht ein Standart Kaufvertrag aber ich mußte auch 4x zum Tüv und vergiss nicht die Wiegebescheinigung.


----------



## Tim78 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke, Danke habs kappiert!
Wollen wa mal hoffen das die Aluma noch genau so aussieht wie auf dem Foto habe heute gehört das sie von 1997 ist aber zumindest ist der Motor von 2007 mehr kann ich Sonntag sagen .


----------



## link (10. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy Tim, 
Also du brauchst einen Kaufvertrag (mit Fahrgestellnummer und so) damit du nachweisen kannst das du den legal erworben hast.
Eine unbedenklichkeits Bescheinigung brauchst du wenn du eine Neuabnahme ( wenn keine Papiere vorhanden sind )machen mußt in diesem fall werden dir neue Papiere ausgestellt.Bei einer Neuabnahme brauchst du eine Wiegekarte damit der Tüv Frietze das Leergewicht hat wodrauf du achten solltest ist das die Achse ein Typenschild hat ,auf dem Gestell die Gestellnummer eingestantzt ist und das das Zugmaul die CE NR. hat (das Zugmaul kannste auch austauschen zur Not)dann wird das ganze Vermessen und du hast aufen Papier einen Nagelneuen Trailer ;+ Klingt komisch ist aber so.Unbedingt nur mit dem Trailer hinfahren also ohne Boot drauf sonst wollen die auch noch das Gewicht mit Boot wissen . Dann ist Tüv nur noch eine frage des Bezahlens vorausgesetzt das die Reifen Lichtleiste usw.ok sind.Dies sind meine erfahrungen bei einem ungebremsten Trailer.
Wenn du Papeire für den Trailer hast dann ist das kein ding die Daten haben die meistens im Computer dann wird der Trailer nach den ab den Baujahr geltenen Reglungen hin untersucht also nichts extra licht für rückwertsgang oder so .
Haben schon vier Trailer aus den Niederlanden geholt und Tüv draufgemacht wenn du Fragen hast schreib mir einfach ne Pn 
bis dann gruß Link


----------



## minden (11. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab auch grad n NL Trailer hier angemeldet...bei mir lief es alles ohne große Probleme...

-Hab mir im Vorfeld die techn. Daten ausm Netz gezogen (Gewicht, Länge, Breite, Name,,...,..,..) und so konnten wir uns einiges ersparen, auch eine Wiegekarte brauchte ich dann nicht mehr.
-Fahrgestellnummer und so sollte nat. als Plakette druff sein.
-Eingeschlagen war nix, musste ich selber nachträglich beim Tüv dann machen.
-Fahrzeugschein wirst du nicht haben, da unter 750kg ist denke ich...sprich musst du auch wie ich die obige Vollabnahme machen (90 Euro). 
-Dann kriegst du dein Gutachten über die Prüfung des "Fahrzeugs"
-Damit mussu dann zum Straßenverkehrsamt und dann kriegste da dein Fahrzeugschein und Kennzeichen zugeteilt (ich meine nochmal 40-50 Euro)
-Kaufvertag reicht n einfacher. Falls du die Fahrgestellnummern vom Trailer bekommen kannst, hol sie dir und ruf hier bei den Grünweißen an und lass dir ne "(ich meine es heisst) Unbedenklichkeitserklärung geben, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite bzgl., dass du keinen geklauten Trailer kaufst (falls geklaut wirst du es spät. beim anmelden merken, dann kriegst du nämlich rotes Licht und musst wenn du Pech hast das Teil dem Besitzer (zumindest wenn er aus D kommt) den Trailer zurückgeben.

Bei mir hatte aber alles ohne Probleme geklappt....


----------



## minden (11. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

PS: Ach ja..bei Booten solltest du drauf achten, dass du nen CE Schein mitbekommst, sofern das Boot (ich meine) jünger als 1996 ist....die brauchst du wenn du es hier anmelden willst


----------



## Zanderangler1 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> PS: Ach ja..bei Booten solltest du drauf achten, dass du nen CE Schein mitbekommst, sofern das Boot (ich meine) jünger als 1996 ist....die brauchst du wenn du es hier anmelden willst


und galvanische Korrsosion sollte es auch nicht haben  da schützt auch die CE Konformitätserklärung nicht vor |supergri


----------



## Lund Boat-Fishing (12. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, mit Alumacraft Booten habe ich keine Erfahrungen aber der Motor mit 25 Ps würde locker ausreichen mal eben von A nach B zu kommen! Den Trailer von Pega kannst du hier in Deutschland ohne Probleme anmelden auch wenn die Papiere auf Niederländisch sind! Habe mir ein Lund Boot mit einem Pega Trailer aus den Niederlanden gekauft und hier ohne Probleme angemeldet! Mfg.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> mehr kann ich Sonntag sagen .



Heute ist Montag, und ich warte auf Bilder. Obwohl ich ja immer noch den Kopf schüttel, 2 Aluboote? Hat die Firma in der Du arbeitest noch ne Stelle frei? Soviel würde ich auch gerne verdienen.:vik:


----------



## Tim78 (15. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na der Kahn war angeblich schon verkauft für nen 1000er mehr hätte ich ihn aber doch bekommen|kopfkrat
Die Sche....ß Holländer wollten mich wohl linken ausserdem war der zustand miserabel .Seit Mai im Wasser stand in der Anzeige das es jedes Jahr in den letzten 10 Jahren der Fall war stand da nicht bei .:v
Aber wer sucht der findet hab schon wieder eine ins Auge gefasst, dauert aber noch ein paar Tage der Besitzer fährt heut erst mal in Urlaub.

Und wenn du heiß auf 14std arbeitstage bist kannst bestimmt anfangen .Denk aber dran Samstags auch noch 10std an der 400€ Stelle zu machen dann kannst dich auch Sonntags auf das neue Boot freuen .:vik:
Ach ******* noch was vergessen ich hab ja auch noch Familie !


----------



## zorra (15. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim.....dat hat auch was gutes du brauchst jetzt nicht zum Tüv.....und kommst während der Woche nicht auf Dumme Gedanken....evtl.noch Angeln zu gehen.:m
Spass beiseite....hoffentlich haste beim nächsten Boot mehr Glück.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Boardis jemand morgen beim Nks dabei ?
Es geht zum HV .Bin gespannt wie da die Wasser verhältnise bei dem Wetter sind ?


----------



## zanderzone (20. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jochen und ich wollen am Gooimeer mitmachen!
Hast Du mitgemacht?? Wenn ja, wie wars denn?


----------



## zorra (20. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Für HV sehr schlechtes Gesamtergebniss 60 Boote 74Fische bin mal Gooimeer gespannt.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja war echt schwer zu punkten .Wir hatten Windstärke 4-5Bf über Quer auf dem Wasser .Hätte der Wind gedreht wären da ein paar Boote in schwierigkeiten gekommen .
Fisch mäßig ging gar nichts bei uns die paar gefangen wurden zu 90% geschlept auf Wobbler .


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vom Gooimeer am Samstag habe ich auch nix gutes gehört. Zwei boote hatten 4 stk und ein anderes drei. Scheind zur Zeit schwierig zu sein.


----------



## link (20. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren Samstag am Gooimeer hatten zu dritt ca. 18 Fische die meisten um die 60zig der größte 77cm .... also wir waren zufrieden


----------



## Tim78 (21. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja am "Holandse Dieb" hoffe iht wißt was gemeint ist|kopfkrat
muß es wegen der Wassertrübung auch gut gewessen sein .
Ist schon verückt momentan .Na nächstes Nks kann ich auch nicht, leider.
Habe mich echt gefreut auf Gooimeer aber man kann nicht alles haben:v


----------



## dauertest (22. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin,

@Tim78

da du ja noch ein kleines Aluboot für 8T€ suchst hab ich mal nen Tip. Im 2011 Programm von Lund gibt es eine neue Serie. Vielleicht ist das 1400 Fury was für dich. Wird neu so um 6T€ liegen. wenn man das noch mit nem kleinen Trailer und nem gebr. Mot. bestückt dürfte es was für dein Preisklasse sein.

Gruß dauertest

PS.: schau mal bei den zwei bekannten Lundhändlern auf deren HP nach (meine beim Händler in Baak/NL oder Recklinghausen).


----------



## zanderzone (28. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Macht noch jmd. am Sonntag bei der NKS mit?


----------



## Tim78 (28. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich würd ja gern aber mein Beifahrer Heiratet am Samstag#d
Daher fällt das wohl aus . 
Aber es ist ja noch nicht das letzte mal in diesem Jahr 
Gruß Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, nimmt keiner an der NKS teil. Schade. Hoffen wir das der Wind mit 1BFT weniger wehen will am Sonntag.


----------



## Tim78 (30. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne ne|wavey:|wavey: wir brauchen mehr Wind ich will mit nach Gooimeer|bla:.
Ich brauch doch noch ein Ticket:c


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ne ne|wavey:|wavey: wir brauchen mehr Wind ich will mit nach Gooimeer|bla:.
> Ich brauch doch noch ein Ticket:c




Schnauze |supergri


----------



## zorra (30. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ne ne|wavey:|wavey: wir brauchen mehr Wind ich will mit nach Gooimeer|bla:.
> Ich brauch doch noch ein Ticket:c


....die gibt es doch auch bei DB.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## link (30. September 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tickets gibts auch von der Politesse schon ab 5 euro


----------



## zanderzone (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Immernoch Wind 4 gemeldet!!
Das geht in die Hose! Vorallem mit Böhen bis 6!!
Gute Nacht NKS!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bis jetzt ist noch nix abgesagt. Aber ich denke das der Wind wohl heavy ist. Mal sehen was am Samstag passiert.


----------



## BSZocher (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Ihr dürft "reisen" 

Aanvullende informatie NKS wedstrijd Gooimeer

De wedstrijd morgen gaat door !!!

Viel Erfolg allen! |wavey:


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Arne, wieder im Netz.#6#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau, freundliches Schauckeln morgen. Freue mich schon auf das gewackel. Man BFT 4 in Boen 6. Das hätte ich nicht gedacht dass das durch geht. Aber was solls, damit müssen alle klar kommen.


----------



## BSZocher (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Arne, wieder im Netz.#6#6



Moin!
Jo wieder da!
Hab meine "Strafe" abgesessen :q
Wir sprechen die Tage wegen nächstem Jahr in DK.
Thomas und ich haben uns was überlegt :q

@gpsjunkie:
Schau dir mal den durcheinandergewirbelten Terminplan von dieser Saison an....
Finale liegt jetzt schon spät.
Zuviele Absagen am Anfang. Da steht die Orga ein wenig unter Zugzwang die entsprechende Anzahl an Vorausscheidungen laufen zu lassen. Sonst fällt die Jahreswertung komplett in sich zusammen und mehr als 5 Boote mit "Wildcard" auf dem Finale damit überhaupt 50 Boote zusammenkommen #d

Evtl. fahren wir ab nächster Saison den ein oder anderen Wettstreit mal wieder mit.... sind schon 2 Mal nicht auf dem Finale gewesen wird mal wieder Zeit


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Arne, das war gestern aber ein heisser Tanz. Das kann ich Dir sagen. Ich würde sagen das die Teilnehmer die geankert haben die grösseren Zander gefangen haben. Auf unserem Boot sind reichlich Fehler aufgedeckt worden. Meine GFK schüssel braucht ein Atomkraftwerk im Dingi. Meine 123AH war nach nur 3,5 STD leer. Die andere 90AH auch nach weiteren 2,5 STD so das wir nicht mehr Manövrierfähig waren. Also müsste ich da aufrüsten. Desweiteren müsste ein neuer Heckmotor mit wenigstens 80lbs her. Aber dann habe ich noch weniger Batterieleistung. Ich möchte wohl mal wissen wie die Kracks das alles machen mit ihren 12V Bugmotoren und 24V Heckmotoren. 

Ausserdem sollte man sich nicht immer auf eine Angelmethode festlegen, sondern beim normalen Angeln auch mal andere Wege gehen. Junge haben die mit den Posen dicke Jollen gezogen. Schon ätzend wenn man hilflos und Motorlos deneben steht.

Aber der Brüller kam zum Schluss. Erst kämpft man 6,5 std mit dem Wind, dann muss die Schüssel wieder auf den Trailer. Da der Wind aus s/ssw gemeldet war standen die dicken Wellen gerade auf die Slippe. Dann kam erschwerend dazu das 5 Jetskis Ihre wellen produzierten. Man das war ein Kampf bis Timo und ich die 800kg auf dem Trailer hatten. Die Wellen liefen an der Slippe mit bis zu 70cm höhe auf. Eine Herausforderung. Schön wenn man dann noch einen Tag vorher eine gute Erkältung in die Nase bekommen hat. *Schnief*


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> .....Auf unserem Boot sind reichlich Fehler aufgedeckt worden. ...... Ich möchte wohl mal wissen wie die Kracks das alles machen mit ihren 12V Bugmotoren und 24V Heckmotoren.
> 
> ......



Moin!
Erst einmal gute Besserung zur Rüsselpest.
Fahre seit Jahren Bug- wie HeckEmotoren....
Meld dich mal bei mir (PN) dann schnacken wir da ne Runde drüber |wavey:


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie:
Habt ihr gestern auf der NKS direkt neben uns gefischt? Ich war mir nicht ganz sicher... Wir waren mit unserem schwarzen Alumacraft unterwegs. 

Eigentlich war der Tag vom Wind her ganz ok, ich fische gerne bei solchem Wellengang 
Allerdings fehlte uns ein Mittel den Zandern auf Dauer erfolgreich nachsetzen zu können. Wir hatten irgendwas zwischen 12 und 15 Fischen. Bei der Größe (20cm Zander) zählt man teilweise schon gar nicht mehr mit. Leider haben es nur 6 in die Wertung geschafft. 

Dafür das ich zum ersten mal auf dem Gewässer war fand ich es aber gar nicht so schlecht. 

Durch den "Terminwirbel" bei der NKS kann ich beim nächsten Wettkampf leider nicht (Urlaub war schon gebucht). Aber am letzten Wettkampf wird wieder teilgenommen. 

In den kommenden Tagen schreiben wir noch einen Bericht zum Gooimeer-Wettkampf auf unsere HP.


----------



## minden (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> In den kommenden Tagen schreiben wir noch einen Bericht zum Gooimeer-Wettkampf auf unsere HP.


 

Sehr schön...hoffe ihr habt wieder viele schöne Bilder vom ganzen Drumherum gemacht....leider sieht man da meist viel zu selten Bilder von.....sind ja alle wild am fischen

#h


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Helix ....das ist ein gutes Zeichen fürs Gewässer soviel junge Zander....wenn es euch für den Wettkampf auch nicht geholfen hat.
gr.zorra


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Minden: Ein paar Bilder haben wir gemacht, leider nur wenige. Im Boot war es ziemlich nass durch den Wellengang und 40er Zander lichte ich nicht mehr ab |supergri

Daher werden die meisten Bilder vor oder nach dem Wettkampf gemacht, zwischendrin möchte man ja auch keine Zeit verschwenden... 

@zorra: Kann man so oder so sehen... Das Gewässer ist ja bekannt dafür das es viele kleine Zander bringt. Über ein paar größere Fische könnte man sich da schon freuen. Immerhin waren die Bisse teilweise knüppelhart :m


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@arne, ok schicke später ne Pn.
@PetriHelix, entschuldige das ich Dich nicht direkt zuordnen kann. Ich habe gestern einige Lund`s, Alumacraft`s und sonstige gesehen. Auffällig für mich waren die Jungs von ASB-Tackle, und von Vertikalfischen.com. Aber ich denke mal das ich euch zu Vertikalfischen.com stecken darf. Achso mit den beiden von Team Germantackle hatten wir auch noch gesprochen. Aber die haben ja ein Silbernes Boot. Und so eine Shetlandschleuder wie meine kann man doch in dem Haufen von Coladosen nicht übersehen.

Was soll man dazu sagen, wir hatten kaum ne Möglichkeit die Bisse zuverwerten. Anfangs hatte Timo eine richtige Granate dran, leider hat das Material versagt und wir wissen nicht wie gross die Jolle war.

Aber Rausslippen war doch die Hölle, oder?

@Sebastian, Bilder habe ich leider auch nur 3-4 gemacht. Alleine die Autos mit Trailer am Deich war der Brüller.


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> .....Wir hatten irgendwas zwischen 12 und 15 Fischen. Bei der Größe (20cm Zander) zählt man teilweise schon gar nicht mehr mit. Leider haben es nur 6 in die Wertung geschafft.
> .......



Moin!
Was ja gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.
Petri!

Wir haben uns auf einem anderen Wasser rumgetrieben und sind auf mit 2 Mann auf 42 Fische inkl. 2 Brassen, (NEIN nicht von mir  ) 1 Barsch (48,5cm) gekommen.

In der "Wertung" wären davon alle Zander gewesen von der Größe her.... kleinster irgendwas Anfang 50cm und größter 78cm.


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@GPSJunkie das Boot sieht doch gut aus und liegt bei 12ookg auch wohl gut.....jetzt weiss ich auch wieso die Batterien so schnell leer waren.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

NKS...ich finde die totale Uitslagen garnicht also Gesamtwertung??????????
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, bitte ziehe von den 1,2t noch den Trailer mit 280kg ab. Wertung steht Kalender/Uitslagen unterhalb der Tabelle, oder einfach hier.


----------



## zorra (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Zorra, bitte ziehe von den 1,2t noch den Trailer mit 280kg ab. Wertung steht Kalender/Uitslagen unterhalb der Tabelle, oder einfach hier.


.........dat ist immer noch ein Happen muss aber nicht von Nachteil sein.....jo Danke jetzt hab ich es gefunden.:m
gr.zorra


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie: Kein Thema... Demnächst weiss ich ja wer Du bist |wavey:

Wir waren die zwei von Vertikalangeln.com da liegst Du schon richtig mit deiner Vermutung. 

Das mit dem großen Fisch ist übel und ärgerlich. 
Slippen war wie Du schon beschrieben hast auch nicht so schön. Die Jetski-Typen gingen mir auf den Sender und dazu kamen dann noch die Wellen vom Wind. Zum Glück ist aber alles gut gegangen und mit dem neuen Trailer gings auch fix mit dem Boot. 

@Arne: Also ich könnte eine Wette abschließen das Du auf dem Gooimeer an diesem Tag keine 40 Fische gefangen hättest die alle in der Wertung gewesen wären 
Der Zander-Kindergarten dort ist ja schon enorm...


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Uuupppsss, habe gerade bei Varta einen Verbrauchsrechner gefunden. Da steht Folgende Formel: 

Leistung(in Watt, W):Spannung(in Volt, V)=Stromaufnahme(in Ampere, A)	xVersorgungszeit(in Stunden, h)=Kapazitätsbedarf (in Ampere-Std., Ah)

Das würde heissen: Der Minnkota nimmt bei Vollgas 600w. Also 600W:12V=50 x 6 Std = 300Ah. |bigeyes|bigeyesOk Vollgas fährt man nicht immer aber man hat bestimmt auch bedingt durch den Kabeln Leistungsverluste. Eine 120 AH Batterie wiegt 33kg das mal 2, das ist ganz schön ein Hammer.

Arne du hast ne PN.


----------



## minden (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#hZeigt her eure Drumherumfotos....gucke eh viel lieber Boote, leute beim fischen, slippen, drillen als einfache Fangbilder.....


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Von den wenigen Fotos sind einige auch noch verwackelt weil das echt heftig geschaukelt hat im Boot... 

Der Bericht ist in ca. 30 Minuten da... Also kannst Du morgen Bilder gucken und Text lesen, wobei ich sowieso glaube das die Leute viel lieber Bilder gucken :q


----------



## BSZocher (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



			
				PetriHelix;3097222....@Arne: Also ich könnte eine Wette abschließen das Du auf dem Gooimeer an diesem Tag keine 40 Fische gefangen hättest die alle in der Wertung gewesen wären :)..[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Das wollte ich auch in keinem Fall behauptet haben....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PetriHelix (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Den NSK Wettkampf werden wir auslassen... Habe aber gehört das es dort auch viele kleine Zander geben soll.

Auf dem HD könnten wir uns dann wieder sehen. Denke da sind wir dabei :vik:


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ASV Gescher mal wieder weit oben bei der NKS, Platz 11 dieses Mal, herzlichen Glückwunsch Jörg und Jörg  vielleicht haut es ja dieses Jahr mit dem NKS Final Sieg mal hin! Lauen dem Großfischjäger ist ja alles zuzutrauen, auch wenn er oft am schlafen und rumspielen ist beim vertikalen, aber das scheint die Großen gerade oft besonders zu reizen )) was habe ich schon lachen müssen aufem Wasser mit Jörg L..., dem Groß Zanderschreck.*gg* konzentriert angeln, vonwegen )) AA machts da oft...

Kalle, Platz 28 nach 2 Nullrunden ist auch ok bei 70 Booten..Übung macht bekanntlich den Meister.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hier mal meine schnell gemachten Bilder. Sind nur sechs geworden. Übrigens hat PetriHelix auf deren Seiten einen super Bericht verfasst.


----------



## Steph75 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen
Geile Pics.....
Bei dem letzten läuft mir allerdings gerade das Wohnzimmer voll


----------



## zanderzone (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich seh meine Rute! ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Steph75, Tschuldigung aber das war so beim Vertikalen über die Schulter. Ich könnte es natürlich auch noch etwas drehen. Oder einfach den Laptop etwas nach rechts drehen.

@ Uuuuhhhh Timo, gefährliche Aussage. Der BoardferkelFahnder ist immer auf der Lauer.


----------



## zanderzone (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Angel!! ;-)


----------



## Steph75 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach Jochen. Dafür brauchst du dich nicht entschuldigen 
Stört mich nun wirklich nicht. Und wenn doch, kann ich meinen Bildschirm ja schließlich entsprechend ausrichten
War ganz schön Welle da auf dem Teich!! Wa???


----------



## helgen (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Boh mußte die Pumpen einsetzen bei soviel Wasser ist denn noch was drin im
goiedemeer? Aber Jochen schöne Bilder trotzdem.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Steph75, da wo die letzten Bilder entstanden sind war recht wenig Wind. Geschützt durch Baumbewuchs des Jachthavens von Huizen. Wir hatten uns dahin verzogen weil wir Strom sparen mussten, und die Zeit an der Fahrrinne zerrte an den Nerven, die durch meine Rüsselpest etwas blank lagen.


----------



## link (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy, 
hab da mal ne Frage weiß einer von euch wo man noch die Smart Float Posen (Laufposen die sich selbst ausrichten) kaufen kann?
Danke im voraus.
mfg Link


----------



## zanderzone (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Link: Wie meinst du das?


----------



## link (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone: das sind Posen mit denen man immer die passenden Tiefe  einstellen kann ohne extra die Montage aus dem Wasser zu holen. Sogesehen  eine Laufpose die sich Automatisch der Wassertiefe anpaßt egal obs flacher oder tiefer wird.
Sehr gut zum Köderfischangeln vom Boot aus, um die Kante hochzufischen!
Hab da mal ein Foto zu reingestellt.
Gruß Link


----------



## zorra (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Link,,,schon ausprobiert?????????würde mich mal intressieren.....ich kriege das Boot mit zwei Anker nicht dahin wo es hin soll.:c....ansonsten feines Angeln...in NL-Friesland wird es noch sehr oft gemacht.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, Luc Coppens hat angeblich zwei Jahre dafür gebraucht. Also nicht aufgeben.


----------



## link (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zorra:Mit den Posen noch nicht..... die kriegt man ja nicht mehr:-(


----------



## Tim78 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es gibt doch von Jenzi nen Ähnliche Pose eigendlich zum Loten sowie man Spannung aufbaut wird die Tiefe automatisch gehalten hab ich auch schon mitgefischt .Da ist unterhalb des Posenkörpers ein S Förmiger Schnurlauf damit klapt das auch ganz gut muß mal schauen wenn ich noch eine hab stell ich morgen mal nen Bild ein .


----------



## link (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim: Ja die kenn ich auch aber bei dehnen mußt du die Schnur immer gespannt halten ist aufen See mit Wellengang nicht so Praktisch


----------



## zanderzone (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich hab die Dinger noch nie gesehen!! Wünsch dir viel glück bei der Suche!!


----------



## Kotzi (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Link, hättest du vielleicht mal einen genauen namen zu den posen?
Hab hier mal reingeschnuppert aber die Dinger würden mich auch mal interessieren obwohl ich mangels Boot selten mit einem unterwegs bin, wird sich das beim Uferangeln im Rhein bestimmt auch super einsetzen lassen.
Mfg


----------



## MArvin123 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich benutze vorwiegen no action shads! 
Die Farbe ist meist Tages abhängig!


----------



## zanderzone (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die sind auch sehr gut|supergri


----------



## helgen (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich weiß zwar nicht was Ihr da meint mit Posen und so! Wollte mal was los werden: Wir waren heute mal ein bißchen auf der Mass im Raum Venlo, Monk,Genep unterwegs und haben was vertiklal gefischt im Nebel und leider kam nur ein kleiner Barsch von 30cm zum vorschein.Bisse waren da, aber alle sehr vorsichtig und auf  dem Escholot waren genug Fische zu sehn aber leider nichts.
Fazit war schön und Morgen gehts wieder los auf die Maas.


----------



## zorra (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> @Zorra:Mit den Posen noch nicht..... die kriegt man ja nicht mehr:-(


....ich habe noch handgebaute Posen(Hompjie-Plompjie) von Wim Zanstraa das war einer der ersten Vertikaler in Friesland was damals noch mit Zockern betrieben wurde der fischte auch viel mit Pose...das war 1980.
gr.zorra


----------



## link (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Kotzi. Die Posen werden oder besser wurden unter den Namen Smart float Posen vertrieben hab schon sämtliche Angelläden in meiner Umgebung und in den Niederlanden danach durchsucht aber überall die gleiche Antwort kenn ich nicht oder gibts nicht mehr
auch im Netz nicht zu finden naja wat soll ich sagen erst hatte ich kein Glück dann kam auch noch Pech dazu....
mfg LINK


----------



## link (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Doch noch zwei Posen bekommen eine mit 6 Gramm und eine mit 12 Gramm hab die von einem Niederländischen Angler heute geschenkt bekommen:vik:
Zufälle gibts die gibts garnicht hier nochmal besten Dank dafür 
mfg LINK


----------



## link (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War jemand von euch dieses Weekend los ?


----------



## link (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Donnerstag gehts zum Volkerak freu |jump:


----------



## zanderzone (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War Samstag noch los, aber allerdings vom Ufer mit Drop-Shot in der Ijssel. Konnte zwei kleine Zander fangen.. 
So wenig Wasser war schon lange nicht mehr in der Ijssel.. ich war richtig verwundert, da es ja in der letzten Zeit eigentlich sehr viel geregnet hat, zu dem war das Wasser sehr sehr klar.. habe erst damit gerechnet, dass ich gar nichts fange.. Aber die anderen Boote, die noch in den Buhnen standen haben nichts ans Band gekriegt.. 
Echt untypisch für diese Zeit.. Oktober ist eigentlich ein Top-Zandermonat in der Ijssel.. vllt. wirds ja in den nächsten Tagen besser..


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Donnerstag gehts zum Volkerak freu |jump:



Mehrere Tage? Und mit mehrere Boote?


Und ich freu mich auf meinen bestellten iPiloten. Ich hoffe das der Generalimporteur das Ding schleunigst her bekommt.


----------



## holger72 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

erstmal einen schönen guten tag allen hier wünsche.

habe mir viele seiten was das vertikalangeln angeht durchgelesen besonders auch diese hier. und erhoffe mir so einen guten tipp von euch zu bekommen betreff vertikalrute. besitze zwar eine vertikalrute (einteilig) aber bin auf der suche nach einer guten zweiteiligen rute.


----------



## zanderzone (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin Holger!
Warum zweiteilig? parabolisch oder Spitzenaktion, Länge, einsatzgebiet (Tiefe der Gewässer) und und und..
musst schon ein bissel genauer werden..


----------



## holger72 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo zanderzone

Warum zweiteilig? leichter zu transportieren. durch transportschaden schon mal mein spitzenring gebrochen an der einteiligen.
aktion : semiparabolisch
länge: bis maximal 1,95 meter 
einsatzgebiet : rhein (spundwand)  edersee (boot)
tiefe der gewässer: 4 - 25 meter 
denke mal das müste für den anfang reichen.


----------



## link (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ gpsjunkie: Fahren mit 6 Leuten 3 booten von Donnerstag bis einschließlich Sonntag. Mit dem Ipilot wirste deine Freude haben wollt dat Teil nicht mehr missen....
mfg LINK


----------



## zanderzone (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann schau dir mal die HS Godfather an! Fische die in einteilig und der Preis ist der Hammer.. hat mal 179,00 € gekostet!!
Die gibt es jetzt bei Gerlinger für 89 €! Einfach Godfather eingeben!!

http://www.gerlinger.de/page/search


----------



## zorra (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Donnerstag gehts zum Volkerak freu |jump:


...da bin ich mal gespannt wie es aus geht....es soll sehr klar geworden sein.....dann mal viel Glück.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## holger72 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann schau dir mal die HS Godfather an! Fische die in einteilig und der Preis ist der Hammer.. hat mal 179,00 € gekostet!!
> Die gibt es jetzt bei Gerlinger für 89 €! Einfach Godfather eingeben!!


 
vielen dank für den tipp zanderzone, aber wie ich gehört habe soll die godfather *"Parabolic" nicht gerade so ein gutes rütchen sein. soll viel zu weich in der aktion sein, so das der anschlag kaum durchkommt bei tiefen um die 10 meter. *


----------



## link (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*Hy,
Fische die"**Parabolic" auch, eine Top Rute allerdings wenn du  Tiefer fischen willst als 14m und schwerer als 20g dann ist die zu weich  dann empfehle ich dir die Spro Titan 15-30g die ist allerdings nicht  Parabolisch.
war heute noch aufen Loch  14 stück viel kleinzeug aber einen  von 68cm & einen von 90+ *


----------



## Tim78 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

AH das Loch da haste was los getreten ......
War schon lange nicht mehr dort sollte das nicht schon dicht sein ?
Wenn nicht ist da doch bestimmt übers WE große Bootskirmes oder ?:v
Wir fahren auf jeden Fall am WE wieder zum Re.... weißt ja wohl war zwar letzten Sonntag nicht viel gedroschen da aber schauen wa mal zumindest past die durschnitts Größe da noch !#6


----------



## link (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mitten in der Woche gehts...... waren fünf Boote da!
am Weekend fahr ich auch immer woanders hin


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ich hoffe das der Wind (der ging mir letzte Woche an der Ostsee schon auf den Wecker) weniger wird. So Wind um Bft4 in boen 6 ist nicht wirklich witzig. Was macht eigentlich das zweit Boot? Haste schon eins?

@Link, fährste mit Heiko? Die Aussagen um den iPiloten gehen sehr auseinander. Der eine liebt den der andere meint das es auch Abstriche hat, weil z.B keine stufenlose Einstellung der Geschwindigkeit sondern nur in 1/10mph Schritten.

@Holger72 suche mal mit google nach berkley urban spirit. Ich finde die Berkleys bauen auch gute Ruten. Bei Bissclipps.tv gibt es ein Video von der Bootsmesse 2010 wo auch die Ruten vorgestellt wurden. Angeblich sind die Ruten zweiteilig weil die zum Cityangeln entwickelt wurde. Zur Zeit ist es in aller mude das man mit solch einer Rute in einer grossen Stadt gut mit U,-S Bahn und Bus zu den verschiedenen Gewässer fahren kann.


----------



## zanderzone (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische die Parabolic auch tiefer als 14 Meter! Is überhaupt kein Problem! Die Titan habe ich auch, aber die produziert zu viele aussteiger!
Ist geschmackssache, aber ich bin mit der Parabolic top zufrieden!!

@Jochen: Das Loch ruft


----------



## link (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@GPSJUNKY:
Ab und zu fahren Heiko und ich zusammen los wenn wir  beide zusammen frei haben.Da ich in 4 Schicht arbeite geht das aber nur  einmal im Monat weil sich mein Weekend verschiebt.
Der I-Pilot hat 10 Stufen die sind aber so fein untersetzt das das nicht  stört. Kenne 6 Leute die einen I-Pilot haben alle sind  damit zu 100%  zufrieden.
Kann die Aussage von dem der dir das gesagt hat daher nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## holger72 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

guten tag zusammen, 

diese habe ich vorhin gefunden im netz. was haltet ihr von diesen ruten ?

Fox Rage V-Jig Medium
Länge 1,95m / 2 Teile 
Wurfgewicht 7 - 24g 
Gewicht 117g

oder

Fox Rage V-Jig Heavy
Länge 1,95m / 2 Teile 
Wurfgewicht 14 - 35g 
Gewicht 123g


----------



## zanderzone (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kenne ich nicht und kann da nix zu sagen!

Fahr doch zum Angelshop und nimm ein paar Ruten in die Hand!

Jeder postet hier doch nur seine Vorlieben!!


----------



## link (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
Die Fox Rage Ruten gefallen mir persönlich nicht.......
schau dir mal die Shimano Yasei Ruten an die haben verschiedenen Modele gute Aktionen und der preis paßt.
Ansonsten kann ich dir nur raten die Ruten vorher mal in die Hand zu nehmen würde nie eine Rute kaufen die ich nicht vorher mal in der Hand hatte.
mfg LINK


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @Jochen: Das Loch ruft



Jo Timo ich höre es, ich höre es.


----------



## holger72 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

vielen dank für eure hilfreichen tipp's.
werde mir erstmal die godfather anschauen ob sie etwas für mich ist. begebe mich jetzt erstmal mal auf die suche nach guten vertikal ködern. sollte da auch jemand gute tipp's haben immer raus mit der sprache :q

und nochmals vielen dank


----------



## link (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*So ich mach mich dann mal auf den  Weg 
Volkerak ich komme.......
  |jump:


*


----------



## helgen (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren heute mit dem Boot auf der Mass unterwegs um unser neues JT zu
testen und siehe da wir haben zwei Barsche über 25cm und ein Zander  von 40cm überlisten können aber alle in der Strümungskante und früh  morgens wo der Wind noch nicht so frisch war.Gegen zehn bekammen wir  hefitgen Süd/West winde so das es kaum noch möglich war mit dem e-Motor  die Stelle zuhalten. Aber Morgen gehts noch mal raus. 		
 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## minden (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Holger72
Ich fische die HS Titan...super Stock und Aussteiger habe ich damit auch nicht wirklich viele...weiss garnicht was man der Rute immer solche Aussteigerquoten nachsagt?!?!?!?

Ansonsten fische ich noch ne billige 2 Teilige Pikefighter von Spro...finde die auch sehr schick und kostete nur 33 Euro im Ausverkauf....

Schau dir ruhig mal die Spro oder auch alten Rozemeijerruten an...da findet man bestimmt was...


*ABER,....wenn ich sowas wieder lese...*



holger72 schrieb:


> tiefe der gewässer: 4 - *25 meter*


 
Weiß ich, warum ich im Winter sehr ungern diesen Topic lese#d#d#d:r


----------



## Tommi-Engel (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Ansonsten fische ich noch ne billige 2 Teilige Pikefighter von Spro...finde die auch sehr schick und kostete nur 33 Euro im Ausverkauf....
> #d#d#d:r


 
Genau die angel ich auch am liebsten.:m
Nur leider kommt man da nicht mehr dran....


----------



## Udo561 (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ich hatte letzte Woche meinem Sohn ne Rute gekauft , gesehen , in die Hand genommen und für gut befunden.
War wirklich sehr preiswert , hatte mich gewundert das man für so kleines Geld ne gescheite Rute bekommt.
War eine Balzer Black Pearl.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Elmelone (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten Abend,

bis vor kurzem hatte ich die schon genannte Pikefighter, an der mir leider die spitze abgebrochen ist(nicht wegen eines Qualitätsmangels sondern wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit:q). 

Jetzt suche ich eine neue Rute!

Leider gehe ich nicht sehr häufig vertikalen(2-3 mal jährlich) und wollte daher nicht unnötig viel Geld (- 60 € +- 10€) ausgeben. 

Auf meiner Suche bin ich auf die "Spro Screamin’ HS Vertical" gestoßen und wollte fragen, ob irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute gemacht hat, bezüglich ihrer Aktion, Verhalten im Drill, Köderkontakt und Verarbeitung.

Gewässer sind Baggerseen die an den Rhein angebunden sind, Tiefe weis ich nicht genau, könnte aber schon 14m und tiefer sein.

Vielen Dank für alle Informationen schon im voraus#6,

Grüße Till


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Elmelone schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> bis vor kurzem hatte ich die schon genannte Pikefighter, an der mir leider die spitze abgebrochen ist(nicht wegen eines Qualitätsmangels sondern wegen grober Fahrlässigkeit:q).
> 
> ...


 
Die Godfather ist das Geld nicht wert...hatte eine neue für 50 Euro ersteigert und danach komplett umgebaut...die ist so etwas von schlecht verarbeitet...man muss nur den Kork anschauen...


----------



## Elmelone (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@badboy199

Das ist ja schon mal eindeutig. Zu der oben genannten Rute kannst du mir aber auch nichts sagen?
Die wäre preislich genau im Budget.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort 

Grüße Till


----------



## Tim78 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also die Gf von spro für 50€ ? Da besorg mir mir mal ein paar von den schlechten Ruten ich fische die wohl
Ich hab mir als alternative mal die Yarsi oder wie die dinger von shimano heißen bestellt mal schauen ob die genau so schlecht wie die Gf ist


----------



## Elmelone (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey, also die Godfather hab ich für 90€ gesehen, wenn ich aber lese, dass die Rute gar nicht sooo der Burner ist, lohnt es sich nicht darüber nachzudenken in meinem Fall. Außerdem gehe ich wie gesagt nicht so häufig Vertikalangeln, leider, aber naja  

Von daher eher die andere von Spro... oder irgendwas vergleichbares.

Grüße Till


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Elmelone schrieb:


> @badboy199
> 
> Das ist ja schon mal eindeutig. Zu der oben genannten Rute kannst du mir aber auch nichts sagen?
> Die wäre preislich genau im Budget.
> ...


 
Also die oben gennanten Rute erfühlen bestimmt ihren Zweck und sind günstig. Wenn du auch so wenig fischen gehst reichen Sie alle mal. Ich persönlich würde keine 100 Euro für ne Stangenrute augeben. Für das Geld kann man auch ne Rute aufbauen, wenn man bißchen geschickt ist.


----------



## minden (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Von den GF gibt es viele verschiedene....ich find die Saugeil....und für 50 Euro (wenns die 30er is) nehm ich gleich 5 Stk


----------



## helgen (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Wir (peter70,zanderjäger1969,könig100) waren mal wieder  unterwegs auf der Maas und den Seen mit unseren Booten.Nach dem wir uns  abgesprochen hatten wo und wie wir fischen wollten gings ab.
Ein Boot fischte Vertikal das andere Drop-Shot und kaum waren wir an dem  ersten Hot-Spot gings ab 18 Barsche der größte 43cm und viele so um die  20-35 cm aber das war noch nicht alles wie der Regen einsetze fuhren  wir den etwas geschützen Bereich an und dann gings wieder los. König100  mit Drop-Shot den ersten 78cm Hecht  das ging ab wie Schmitz katze der war vieleicht am kämpfen sage ich   euch das hat richtig spaß gemacht das zu sehn vor allem mit dem leichten  Material was wir einsetzen. Aber kommt noch besser mitten in der  Strömungskannte bekam ich einen schlag in der Rute ich dachte erst ein  hänger aber dann ging der Tans los und es kamm ein wunder schöner Hecht  von 84cm zu vorschein der richtig schön gezeichnet war und schon  richtig Fett. Na ja wir waren halt alle zufrieden trotz Regen und auf  der Rückfahrt haben wir dann noch ein paar Barsche geärgert und ich  konnte noch einen Zander von 74cm überreden.
Der Tag war ein voller Erfolg für uns und wir hatten auch noch viel spaß  dabei wir hatten dann auch noch einen Braunbären gesehn oder so was  ähnliches grins war nur König100 unteren BW-Ponscho.         
                                                                                       __________________


----------



## Elmelone (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@helgen

ja petri zu eurem super Angeltag! hat das Lureangler-Orakel ja doch recht gehabt 

@minden

für 50€ würde ich die GF auch sofort nehmen, kostet allerdings knapp 100€ mit Versand, die Screamin läge bei ca. 60€.

Ergo: Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, die günstigere ist wirklich schlecht verarbeitet etc. und weist alles auf was an einer Rute nur schlecht sein kann, würde ich zur GF greifen.
Ist dies NICHT der Fall, ist der Fall klar 

Grüße Till


----------



## zanderzone (1. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie kann man sagen, das die GF eine ******* Rute ist??
die ist alles, aber nicht das!!!!


----------



## zorra (1. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wie kann man sagen, das die GF eine ******* Rute ist??
> die ist alles, aber nicht das!!!!


,,,,genau richtig dat geht gar nicht..ich fische die HS-Vertical 2 da hieß sie noch nicht GF...die HS-Extreme...und die HS-Titan klasse Ruten die Fisch bringen...in der billig Version die Bertus R-Ruten Jigging und die Jig2 auch gute Ruten....und bei 15m ist bei mir Ende da ich C&R betreibe.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (2. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die HS Titan habe ich auch, aber die ist mir zu hart, deshalb hab ich mir noch die GF parabolic angeschafft.. Nu gibts auch weniger aussteiger!!
Beides Top Vertikalruten!!


----------



## minden (2. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn de die HS verkaufen willst...sag mal bescheid


----------



## zanderzone (2. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne Ne 
Die wird nicht verkauft.. Nutze die auch zum twitchen und zum Oberflächenangeln..


----------



## zorra (2. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die HS Titan habe ich auch, aber die ist mir zu hart, deshalb hab ich mir noch die GF parabolic angeschafft.. Nu gibts auch weniger aussteiger!!
> Beides Top Vertikalruten!!


....wie tief fischte die Parabolic um noch gute Anschläge zu bekommen?#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (3. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bis 15m kein Porblem!! Es macht einfach mehr Spass mit ner prabolischen Rute zu angelen.. Damit machen auch mal die kleineren Zander Spass...


----------



## link (3. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn die GF so schlecht ist warum sieht man die dann auf fast jeden Boot  in Holland ? Und warum fischen alle meine Kollegen einschließlich mir  diese Rute (PARABOLIC)?
Das der Anschlag nicht durchkommt ist mir neu mit geflochtener Schnur  ist mir das noch nie passiert,vielleicht sind deren Haken Stumpf? Sorry aber wer behauptet die Rute wär schlecht hat meiner Meinung nach keine Ahnung.
LINK


----------



## Udo561 (3. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ...und bei 15m ist bei mir Ende da ich C&R betreibe.
> gr.zorra



Hi,
nichts für ungut , aber 15 Meter und C&R passen nicht zusammen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zorra (3. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> nichts für ungut , aber 15 Meter und C&R passen nicht zusammen.
> Gruß Udo


.....unsere Angelprofis können das noch tiefer und drehen dann noch Filme dabei.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## PetriHelix (3. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Gewässertiefe hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Härte der Rute zu tun. Im Fluss (z.B. Lek) wirst Du bei starker Strömung mit der Parabolic nicht glücklich werden. Daher ist es Quatsch die Rutenwahl nur von der Tiefe eines Gewässers abhängig zu machen. 

Ich fische derzeit einen Eigenbau als "Light-Vertikale". Der Blank ist ultradünn und die Rute ist um einiges sensibler als die Parabolic. Trotzdem hat sie genug Power um auch große Fische ohne Probleme zu bändigen. 

Und die C&R Tiefendiskussion ist hier unnötig denke ich.


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Tiefengelaber hatten wir hier schon oft genug!!

Fakt einfach ab Seite 30 an zu lesen!!

Einfach nur lächerlich!!!!

@ Link: So is et!!


----------



## minden (4. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau stimmt...da hatten wir schonmal eine "nette" Disskussion mit klasse Argumenten

Naja....jeder wie er "brauch".

Back 2 "Suchtopic"
Ich denke eine Rute wird der Suchende nun jetzt finden...

PS: In nem anderem Forum vertickt grad einer 3 Ruten...vielleicht ist das was für dich dann kann ich Vermitteln...



> So, ich habe ein paar Vertikalruten abzugeben, da sich langsam zu viele bei mir ansammeln.
> Rozemeijer 2jig-it 14-28g 2teilig mit ausziehbarem Griff + Shimano Sienna 2500 mit grüner TufLine bespult(im Set)
> Fox Luc Coppens Vertical Pro trigger einteilig war 5 mal am Wasser
> Fox Rage V-Jig vertical 14-35g 2teilig NEU
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Die Gewässertiefe hat nicht unbedingt was mit der Härte der Rute zu tun. Im Fluss (z.B. Lek) wirst Du bei starker Strömung mit der Parabolic nicht glücklich werden. Daher ist es Quatsch die Rutenwahl nur von der Tiefe eines Gewässers abhängig zu machen.
> 
> Ich fische derzeit einen Eigenbau als "Light-Vertikale". Der Blank ist ultradünn und die Rute ist um einiges sensibler als die Parabolic. Trotzdem hat sie genug Power um auch große Fische ohne Probleme zu bändigen.
> 
> Und die C&R Tiefendiskussion ist hier unnötig denke ich.



Welcher Blank ist das den du aufgebaut hast?


----------



## PetriHelix (5. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@badboy199: Die Rute wurde von unserem Rutenbauer für mich gebaut und aufs Vertikalangeln angepasst. Der Blank ist aus Japan und hat diese Daten:

Länge: 6 ft
Taper: ex-fast
Gewicht:46gr
Lure: max 3/8 (casting)
Power: M-ML mit L-Tip
Tip: 1.4mm
Butt:6.6mm
100% solid 30T Carbon mit einer 50T Carbon-Ummantelung

Bilder von der Rute gibts hier:
klick


----------



## Heiko112 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn der Stock sich so fischt wie er es Optisch verspricht dann ist das schon ein absolutes Sahnestück.

Bis auf die Einstegringe aber das ist wohl nur geschmackssache.


----------



## zorra (5. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> @badboy199: Die Rute wurde von unserem Rutenbauer für mich gebaut und aufs Vertikalangeln angepasst. Der Blank ist aus Japan und hat diese Daten:
> 
> Länge: 6 ft
> Taper: ex-fast
> ...


....sehr schöner Stock wer ist der Erbauer ein Deutscher???????#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (5. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

PetriHelix


frag dein Rutenbauer was dein Blank kostet? Ist der zwei oder einteilig? Was hast für dafür bezahlt? Mehr wie 200 Euro?


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@link, sagmal wie war es denn eigentlich auf dem Volkerak? Ging was?


----------



## link (6. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen:
Haben am Freitag aufen _Haringvliet_ gefischt und  sehr gut gefangen teilweise sogar dobletten die Fische waren so um die 60cm groß gefangen haben wir mit Gummi und Fireball wobei die Farbe keine große Rolle gespielt hat.
Samstag aufen Volkerak war es nicht so besonders das Wasser ist halt sehr klar bis um Zwölf nur ein Barsch und ein paar Bisse sind dann wieder rüber aufen _Haringvliet da konnte ich dann von ca. 12.30uhr bis 17.00uhr noch 11 stück verhaften.
Sonntag war das Wetter Morgens nicht so dolle viel Wind und Regen zu dem hatte der Wind auf Ostwind gedreht......
habe dennoch 8 stück gefangen.
Habe aufen Camping mit einem Holländer gesprochen der Sonntag den ganzen Tag aufen Volkerak gefischt hat der hat sämtliche Methoden ausprobiert nur einen Biss gehabt. Aufen Volkerak ist es momentan nicht so gut waren auch nur 2 Träiler an der Slippe wogegen es am__ Haringvliet an allen drei Tagen __recht voll war__.
mfg LINK
_


----------



## Tim78 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sagt mal , habe ich echt einen Fehler gemacht wenn ich mir ein HDS 7 gekauft habe ? Konnte gestern ganz stolz mein neues Echolot abholen und treffe dort im Laden jemanden der sich das HDS 8m gekauft hat, mit einzelner Echolotbox ist das echt sinnvoller die Box einzeln zu kaufen, ist doch wesendlich teurer ,oder ?


----------



## link (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim: 
Ja das macht Sinn die einzelne Box zu kaufen,
die Box hat ein stärkeres Signal als das eingebaute HDS Modul.
Die Sounderbox ist ja eigentlich als alternative für die alten Echolote gedacht.Man kann die aber auch mit den neuen Geräten kombinieren(HDS M Geräte).
Habe das Lowrance Lcx 37c mit der Sounderbox bin sehr zufrieden damit
kann ich nur empfelen.
mfg LINK


----------



## zorra (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Link... ist das Teil der Verstärker für die alten Farbgeräte??? bin gerade auf der Suche nach was neues in Farbe.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ich bin ja mal gespannt hab es gerde montiert und mal in dem Demo-Modus reingeschnuppert#6
Man das wird ne lange Woche bis ich endlich die ersten live Bilder sehen kann|evil:
Wieviel Sinn macht denn das Strucktur scan system ???Ich kenn ja die Werbe Bilder aber so zum fischen ist das Sinnvoll#c.Kostet ja auch noch ne kleinigkeit , oder?


----------



## link (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra:
Ja richtig...... wichtig ist aber das dein Echolot nicht älter ist wie 2007 sonst funktionierts nicht
@Tim:
ist wohl ne feine sache aber ob man das wirklich brauch?
die die es haben sagen das sie es nicht mehr missen wollen.
mfg LINK


----------



## zorra (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim dann mach mal Meldung wie deine Eindrücke sind von dem Teil....vor allem einfache oder schwierge Technik....bin grob Techniker und hab kein Abitur.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra
Wenn es um die Menü funktionen geht ist es relativ einfach gestaltet . Bis man aber mal mit allen Funktionen inkl.der gps funktionen im plotter klarkommt dauert es gefühlte Jahre ich lege das Handbuch kaum noch aus der Hand weil ich immer wieder neue funktionen finde:k


----------



## zorra (7. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @zorra
> Wenn es um die Menü funktionen geht ist es relativ einfach gestaltet . Bis man aber mal mit allen Funktionen inkl.der gps funktionen im plotter klarkommt dauert es gefühlte Jahre ich lege das Handbuch kaum noch aus der Hand weil ich immer wieder neue funktionen finde:k


...dat hört sich dann doch nach Abitur an:c....für mich wären eigentlich nur Bewuchs und saubere Kanten intressant.....vielleicht treffen wir uns mal am R-Loch und du gibstdem Opa nee Lehrstunde,:c
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra 
Ich denke da gibt es hier noch bessere Lehrmeister aber ich hab kein Problem damit dir bei einem Treffen ein wenig zu Zeigen wie und was das neue Echolot alles kann (oder sagen wa mal was es können soll )#6
Wäre eigendlich sowieso mal ne coole Idee so ein Board Treffen . Viele kennen sich ja eh schon aber mal ein Treffen mit der ganzen Runde zum kennen lernen und erfahrungen austauschen wär doch auch mal was feines|rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (9. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das wär echt ne coole Sache!! Die Frage ist nur.. Wo und wann?ß


----------



## zorra (9. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das wär echt ne coole Sache!! Die Frage ist nur.. Wo und wann?ß


...da hier die meisten aus der Grenzregion kommen könnte man auch ein Grenznahes Gewässer nehmen....wie wäre es zwischen W-Neujahr da da eh die meisten ein paar Urlaubstage haben sofern kein Eis ist oder im Märrz sofern das Eis weg ist....nur mal als Vorschlag....die Idee ist jedenfalls gut.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## link (9. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

......bin dabei, sofern ich frei habe!


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe auch Urlaub. Wegen dem Eis.............wir sind doch reichlich Boote. Letztes Jahr hing ich auch an der Slippe fest, aber ein wagemutiger Holländer ist anständig im Kreisgefahren und hat das Eis gebrochen. Anschließend konnte ich in seinem Kielwasser durch die Eisrinne fahren.


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr hört sich super an!
Welche Gewässer stehen denn zur Auswahl?


----------



## zorra (10. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr hört sich super an!
> Welche Gewässer stehen denn zur Auswahl?


....dat macht ihr Jungspunde mal ....dann kann man eine Liste machen wer kommt und das Gewässer über PN mitteilen.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (10. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Als Datum würde ich den 28ten Vorschlagen!!
Und ne Gewässerliste stelle ich mal mit Jochen zusammen!
Ne Jochen ;-)


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da geht das schon los, meine Mutter lädt am 28ten Dezember immer zu Ihrem Geburtstag. Ich wäre an dem Termin raus. Gewässer wären zu der Zeit ja nicht viele.

Anderer Seits würde ich auch einen anderen Strang dafür auf machen. Diese Aktion würde hier den Rahmen sprengen.


----------



## zanderzone (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann nehmen wir den 27ten!! Mir egal!! Wir müssen ja nicht das ganze AB damit ansprechen, sondern nur die Leute in diesem Trööt, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## link (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja seh ich genau so alle werden wir eh nicht unter einen hut kriegen vielleicht könnte man zwei termine machen 27. als ersten wenn das wetter zu schlecht ist dann den weiß ich 28. oder 29. könnte mann ja dann kurzfristig übers Ab abklären 
LINK


----------



## zanderzone (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann steht erstmal der 27te!! Damit Jochen und ich auch mitkönnen!!
Hat jemand nen Gewässerwunsch?


----------



## zorra (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es braucht ja nicht soweit zu sein.....und die Leute sollten sich über PN melden die mit wollen bei dem der das Gewässer aussucht und das dann über PN Anfang Dez. an die Leute weitergeben die sich gemeldet haben so wir der Tröööt nicht überfüllt.....zanderzone und Jochen kommen aus einer Ecke dann sucht doch zusammen aus...ist ja Zeit genug.
gr.zorra


----------



## link (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es sollte aber schon ein Gewässer sein wo man mit dem normalen Fischpass angeln kann hat ja nicht jeder hier die karte für dat loch oder lieg ich da falsch ?
mfg LINK


----------



## zorra (11. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Es sollte aber schon ein Gewässer sein wo man mit dem normalen Fischpass angeln kann hat ja nicht jeder hier die karte für dat loch oder lieg ich da falsch ?
> mfg LINK


...ja recht haste.... wollte schon hin bis mir einfiel das ich gar keine Karte hab.....kann man die noch bekommen...wenn einer wat weiss..wie.. wo..wann über PN.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## link (12. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das lohnt sich doch nicht mehr für die 1 1/2 monate da kannste besser bis nächtes jahr warten


----------



## seadevil (12. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Vertikalfreunde,

ich weiss zwar nicht wo das "Loch" ist von dem Ihr hier sprecht, aber dazu hätte ich mal eine Frage. Ein Freund sagte mir, dass man in Holland mit dem Vispass vom Boot aus jedes Gewässer beangeln darf das auch frei befahrbar ist. Das soll z.B am Giesbeck-See nähe Arnheim so sein. 
Wenn ich das nun hier lese könnt Ihr das nicht bestätigen, oder?  ;+

Gruß

seadevil


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

FALSCH!! Es gibt einige Seen, die komplett für Boote gespeert sind und einige Seen sind nur Beangelbar mit einer Karte von dem jeweiligen Verein! Giesbeck war in den letzten Jahren auch nicht im Fischpass drin, aber jetzt wurde der See mit eingeschlossen.. Also kannst mit jeder Karte drauf!!


----------



## Tim78 (12. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bin auch wieder von der Montage da ! Man da hab ich ja was ins Rollen gebracht|uhoh: .Erst mal muß ich mich für die Termine zwischen den Feiertagen enschuldigen da fahre ich mit meiner Familie nach Bayern .:c Desweiteren sollte man das Treffen echt auf die Vertikal angler beschränken , haben so ein Treffen ja auch schon ein paar mal vom 4er Postleitzahlen Tröt gemacht das kann echt schnell zu groß werden an das ganze AB mach ich gar nicht denken da braucht man schon eine Eventhalle oder Ähnliches zumindest nicht mal eben ,#d
Zum Gewässer ich fänd Redeerlag gar nicht schlecht kennt jeder und darf jeder befischen


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim, bääähhhh Rhederlaag ist doch nicht so mein Gewässer. Grau, Trübe und Fische fangen da nur die anderen.#q#q#q:vik:

Ich kenne da zwei die waren 3 Std am angeln und hatten keinen, dann kamen zwei und die hatten in ner halben Std 4 stk. Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube wir können das nicht....................|uhoh:#d|uhoh:


War nur spass, ich wäre dabei.Ausser am 28.12


----------



## link (13. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab schon viele schöne Tage auf Rehderlaag verbracht aber auch Tage wo es nicht so toll lief und man mit 1 oder 2 Fischen nach Hause geht......
aber so ist Angeln 
LINK


----------



## Tim78 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na zugegeben Rehderlaag ist gerade momentan nicht ganz einfach .Die Fische sind noch im ganzen See verteilt zwischen 4-18m wird überall vereinzelnt gefangen .Aber für ein Treffen wo nicht jeder sofort seine hotspot`s verraten will halte ich es für geeignet.
Auserdem kann man dort sein Echolot in jedem Detail prüfen mit den vorhandenen Barschbergen und einer sauberen Sprungschicht kann man das Gps genau so ausprobieren wie das Echolot an sich!
@Jochen es gibt da auch wirklich gute Zander hab da auch schon welche Beobachtet die welche gefangen haben anfang des Jahres sogar Dieter I.
Mit alleman nach Goimeer oder HV ist vieleicht vielen zu weit .


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmm, Tim das mit der Entfernung ist schon richtig. Aber von uns ist Rhederlaag ca 128km, Gooimeer sind 174. Die 46km würden mich dann auch nicht mehr stören. Hatte doch schon geschrieben das es Spass war und ich (wir) anreisen werden. 

Mal ne Frage: wer würde denn überhaupt kommen? 

Was wir immer beim Wettfischen gemacht haben, war mittags kurz ne Gulaschsuppe (oder ähnliches) Warm machen und kurz plauschen. Wie sieht es damit aus? Sollten wir sowas einplanen? Würde ich dann besorgen und warm machen.


----------



## link (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hört sich doch gut an also ich würd wohl kommen denke das wir so um die  zehn boote zusammen kriegen werden


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo!

Bin die letzten 2 Jahre nicht mehr auf dem Rhederlaag gewesen, ist aber mein Hausgewässer. Habe sonst 6 Monate im Jahr dort meinen Liegeplatz und war regelmäßig zum Fischen dort. Praktiziere dort aber zu 90% das Schleppfischen, wobei ich jedoch einige Vertikalhotspots entdeckt habe. Mein bester Zander auf diesem Gewässer wog bei 103cm 20 Pfund! Ich denke das der Rhederlaag für Euer Treffen perfekt ist!  Perfekte Parkmöglichkeit und Slippe am Nordufer sowie Mittagsmahlzeitfreundlicher Parklplatz:q.

Gruß Walleyehunter69


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, Walleyehunter69, ich gehe davon aus das Du dann auch aufschlagen würdest?


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

also steht   der termin jetzt für den 27 dezmeber ???
  würden vieleicht auch mit einigen booten dran teilnehmen !

gruß Krauthi


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang. Zur anfänglichen Planung: Je nach Wind und Wetter findet am 27.12 ein Vertikal-Bordie-Treff in Holland statt. 

Weil ich nicht weiß ob man solche events in den Nierderlanden irgentwo anmelden muss, würde ich Krauthi bitten mir mal kurz dazu eine PN zuschreiben, weil ich doch auch schon 2x bei euren Events war. Anderen falls müssten wir uns lose getroffen haben, ohne jeglichen geplanten Wettkämpferischen-Charakter. *Zwinker*


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

genau so ist es  Jochen
  solange es kein wettbewerb  wird   kan man sich  treffen wo und  wann man möchte 

Ort Treffpunkt  Uhrzeit usw   sollten aber  über  Pn´s mitgeteilt werden 
und ich denke mal es sollten jedem klar sein das es eine reines C&R  angler treffen werden sollte 

info´s über 
einslippgebühren ?
sonderkarte ?
genaue anschrift ?
freier Boosplatz ?


----------



## link (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bei wem sollen wir uns denn über PN anmelden ?
LINK


----------



## krauthi (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

am besten bei dem jenigen der sich  dort vor ort am bestens auskennt und die offenen fragen beantworten kann


----------



## BSZocher (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Dann mache ich mal den Anfang. Zur anfänglichen Planung: Je nach Wind und Wetter findet am 27.12 ein Vertikal-Bordie-Treff in Holland statt.
> ....*



Moin!
Schade an diesem Termin passt es nicht....sonst wär ich mit meinem niederländischen Bootspartner dabei gewesen.
Wir wünschen euch gutes Wetter, dicke Fische und viel viel Spaß.  #h


----------



## zorra (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Offene Fragen gibt es eigentlich keine da die meisten das Wasser kennen....Platzmässig passt es.....Gewässer grösse auch.....Fischmässig möchte ich mich nicht äussern da da jeder andere erfahrung hat....angel dort seid über 3Jahrzehnten und habe dort auch ein M-Heim,,,aber nach 4NKS Absagen und B-fischer wissen die meisten wie es dort aussieht....natürlich gibt es noch Fische habe diese Jahr aber dort noch nicht gefischt und wie das Treffen aussehen soll das sollen mal die jungen Burschen entscheiden.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich bin ja einwenig begeistert von der Technik die es so gibt. Ich muss nicht unbedingt alles in die Hand nehmen, aber ich dachte ich mache mal ne kleine Internetseite wo alle Infos zusammen getragen werden, weil so ein Fred schnell unübersichtlich wird. Dort würde ich auch ein Kontaktformular einbinden, welches meinetwegen eine Mail zu mir schickt zum Anmelden.

Wenn keiner was dagegen hat würde ich auch ne Tabelle einbinden mit den Teilnehmern. 

Nur wenn es allen passt. 

@BSZocher. Der Termin steht noch in keinster weise, vielleicht ist ja der 28.12 besser oder der 29.12. Müssten wir dann mal sehen. Könnte dann ja mal ne Umfrage einstellen. Wem es wann am besten passt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So in etwa: Boarditreffen


----------



## link (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ gpsjunkie: 
ja das sieht doch gut aus


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Müsste nur gewollt werden.#6#h


----------



## BSZocher (15. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> ....
> 
> @BSZocher. Der Termin steht noch in keinster weise, vielleicht ist ja der 28.12 besser oder der 29.12. Müssten wir dann mal sehen. Könnte dann ja mal ne Umfrage einstellen. Wem es wann am besten passt.



Moin!
Danke für die Aufmunterung aber zwischen den Feiertagen ist bei uns Urlaubssperre..... 
Irgendwann passt das schon #6


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Klar, machen wir so Jochen!! Ist doch überragend!! Dann meldet Euch mal fleißig an Jungs!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kontaktformular geht noch nicht. Bitte noch warten.


----------



## helgen (16. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hochwasser!!!
Wir sind gestern nach dem wir uns kurz abgesprochen hatten mit drei Boote und unsere belgischen Angelfreunde auch mit ihrem dem neuen Boot mal eben raus auf die Maas!boh das hat geknallt wir sind dann schnell volle Kraft gegen die Strömung ab in den Seen wobei einer schon voll mit der Maas verbunden war der Deich lief über.
Fisch war da! aber außer ein paar Barschen konnte keiner von uns was fangen.Wir hatten dann noch einige andere  Seen besucht aber auch dort lief nichts.
Zum Abschluß sind wir dann noch was im Haven rum gefahrn aber auch dort lief nichts mehr.
Fazit bei solchem Hochwasser lohnt es nicht.
Hier möchte ich auch unser Vertikal Jupp danke sagen für den schönen Tag und die guten Tipps zum Vertikalen.#h
Danke


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wasserstand in Zuphten ist zur Zeit 6,28m!! Da geht gar nichts.. Muss besser werden.. Beste Zeit jetzt.. Verdammt..


----------



## zorra (16. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...und ein bissel kommt noch....wann sind den Kribben und Wasserspiegel gleich da oben cirka ??m....dann gehts mal ohne Boot und Pimpelstock zu Fuss los soll gut für die Figur sein.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (17. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So werde ich es Samstag auch mach..Man muss sich ja nicht immer den Arsch platt sitzen


----------



## PetriHelix (17. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hochwasser ist mit die beste Zeit zum Vertikalangeln...


----------



## zanderzone (18. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber nicht, wenn die slippe weg ist und du das Boot nicht mehr ins Wasser bekommst


----------



## zorra (18. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



PetriHelix schrieb:


> Hochwasser ist mit die beste Zeit zum Vertikalangeln...


......auch laufen ist gut der Fisch liegt op de Kant in den Flüssen aber alte Ijssel-Rheinangler wissen das.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (18. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ich bin ja gespannt was das Hochwasser übers WE noch macht .Bin am Montag und Dienstag mit Dieter unterwegs .Hab da echt ein Flaues Gefühl bei bin mal gespannt was der für einen Joker parat hat .#cWollten einen Tag am See und einen auf am Fluß unser Glück probieren. Ach schauen wa mal denke das ich am WE noch ein wenig die Kanäle befische mal schauen was da noch so geht|rolleyes


----------



## PetriHelix (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aber nicht, wenn die slippe weg ist und du das Boot nicht mehr ins Wasser bekommst



Das stimmt wohl... derzeit auch meine Sorge für den nächsten Ausflug.


----------



## Udo561 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja gespannt was das Hochwasser übers WE noch macht .



Hi,
geht zurück 
Die letzten beiden Tage fällt der Wasserstand , zumindest bei mir am Leukermeer.
Hier ist fast alles wieder "normal" 
Wie es weiter Flußabwärts aussieht kann ich nicht sagen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## link (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hab dienstag frei sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## Tim78 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habt ihr noch mal nen Tip wo ich die Niederländischen Pegel einschauen kann .#cDie Seite die ich bis jetzt benutzt habe ist nicht mehr online :c.Danke im Vorraus .
Tim


----------



## Sibbel (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Tim,

probiere es mal hier.

http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html

gruß
Sebastian


----------



## zorra (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch mal nen Tip wo ich die Niederländischen Pegel einschauen kann .#cDie Seite die ich bis jetzt benutzt habe ist nicht mehr online :c.Danke im Vorraus .
> Tim


....elvis.de...dann weisste immer was noch Nachkommt.
gr.zorra


----------



## mzini (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo, hat einer von euch, schon mal im internet eine karte von slipstellen an der ijssel gefunden?wollten sonntag mal los!der pegel vom wasser ist 970 cm höhe deventer, ist das viel?
gruss marc


----------



## Jan9911 (19. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja gespannt was das Hochwasser übers WE noch macht .Bin am Montag und Dienstag mit Dieter unterwegs .
> 
> Aua, gleich zwei Tage,
> dass wird bestimmt teuer ?
> Aber gut !


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Slippen bei Hochwasser ging besser als gedacht bzw. bei Normalwasser. Ging heute super das Slippen auch bei 5,79m Wasserstand der Ijssel. Gefangen haben wir mit 3 Mann 6 Stk. Was bei Betrachtung der anderen Boote nicht schlecht war.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine Meinung mehr zu dem Treffen zwischen den Tagen? Also die Homepage steht jetzt, auch das Kontaktformular funktioniert jetzt. Für die Homepage gibt es jetzt auch einen neuen Link, weil ich einen neuen Hoster brauchte damit die Mails aus dem Kontaktformular auch bei mir ankommen.

Also werde ich in meiner Signatur einen Link zur Homepage setzen damit man nicht immer diesen Eintrag suchen muss.

Ausserdem nehmen Tim und ich noch Vorschläge zum Ablauf des Treffen an. Bitte immer her damit.


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Jochen!!

Sieht doch SUPER aus!! Was muss denn noch organiesiert werden?


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, naja was ist mit Süppchen??? Welchen Tag jetzt eigentlich ( Wetter vorausgesetzt) genau. Kleine Umlage wegen grösstem Fisch? Also klitze kleiner Wettkampf ala DZC. (übersetzt: Deutscher Zander Championchip oder so)

Sonst fällt mir so nix ein.

Ach übrigens für alle Teilnehmer. Die Shoutbox an der linken Seite darf auch benutzt werden.


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann lass uns doch den 29ten nehmen.. ist doch super!!
Was sagen die anderen??


----------



## helgen (25. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren gestern was in NL unterwegs die Maas hat noch richtig guten druck drauf vertikalJupp konnte nur ein Zander fangen.
Ansonsten ging garnichts.


----------



## Jan9911 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Na ich bin ja gespannt was das Hochwasser übers WE noch macht .Bin am Montag und Dienstag mit Dieter unterwegs .Hab da echt ein Flaues Gefühl bei bin mal gespannt was der für einen Joker parat hat .#cWollten einen Tag am See und einen auf am Fluß unser Glück probieren. Ach schauen wa mal denke das ich am WE noch ein wenig die Kanäle befische mal schauen was da noch so geht|rolleyes


 


Wie wars denn mit Didi, würd mich mal interessieren !!


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, dem Regen Interesse entnehme ich das ich entweder zu auf dringlich war oder das doch kein Interesse an einem Treffen besteht?|kopfkrat#c Ich hoffe das zieht noch etwas an.#6


----------



## krauthi (28. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

am 29  werde ich nicht können

der 27   hätte  gepassst


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Krauthi, ich weiß nicht wie ich das machen kann. Gerne würde ich ne Umfrage zum Termin machen. Mir ist es egal, ausser der 28te nicht. Da wäre meine Mutter stinkig wenn ich nicht zu Ihrem Geburtstag käme. |krach:

Also mehr als aufrufen kann ich nicht. Ich wollte einen neuen Strang wegen dem Treffen eröffnen, dort hätten wir gleich ne Umfrage erstellen können. Sollte ich nicht. Da dachte ich mir: machste eben ne Homepage. Die ist fertig, dort könnte man seinen Terminwunsch in die Shoutbox eintragen. Zugriffe habe ich laut Counter. Aber keinen Eintrag. Gerne würde ich auch hellsehen, dazu fehlen aber die Löcher in den Händen.#6

Also, alle die teilnehmen möchten bitte irgendwo den Terminwunsch eintragen. Hier oder auf der Homepage. Der Link dazu ist unten in meiner Signatur.


----------



## krauthi (28. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich denke mal es liegt aber auch an den kommenden wintervorhersagen das  so wenig interesse besteht 
  für mich  würde   der 27 passen wenns  vom wetter her auch passt


----------



## Kark (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

ich hätte ggf auch Interesse wenn sich irgendwo ein Platz auf einem Boot für mich findet...

Habe mit Vertikalangeln so gut wie keine Erfahrungen und würde das gerne mal so richtig lernen.

Grüße,

Kark


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kark, erstmal müsste die ganze Sache anlaufen. Dann müssten wir mal schauen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

krauthi, der 29te wäre in so fern besser, weil ich am 27ten oder 28ten noch die Sachen einkaufen könnte. Vorher ist das wegen dem Weihnachtsfest so eine Sache, weil das Wetter ja auch beachtet werden muss. Aber gut werden wir sehen.


----------



## zorra (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

,,,,ja mit dem Wetter dat is sone Sache....die quasseln alle wat von Frost und Eis....unsere Bauern Eis bis April...Petrus soll mir bloss meinen Urlaub nicht versauen:r aber mann kann wohl kurzfristig planen und auch absagen dann musste nicht umsonst los.
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
der Winter hier in NL wird noch strenger als die beiden vorherigen , zumindest laut Aussage von einigen Leuten die täglich in der Natur unterwegs sind.
Unser Förster hier meinte das alle Seen über Wochen zugefroren sein werden.
Na ja , mit etwas Glück ja erst nach eurem Termin , wünsche euch zumindest eisfreies Wasser und viel Spaß.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jaja, das mit den Bauernregeln ist so eine Sache. Im Sommer sagte man beim Siebenschläfer hat man 7 Wochen das Wetter welches an dem Tag des Siebenschläfer ist. Das traf dieses Jahr nicht zu. Dann hätten wir 7 Wochen 33Grad gehabt. *träum*

@link, ich habe noch keine Mail bekommen. Mag`s Du noch mal gucken ob dss richtig gegangen ist?

@Zorra, das kurzfristige ist wegen der Feiertage aber schlecht. Das müsste ich bis zum 23ten wissen.


----------



## zanderzone (30. November 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

29ter würde mir auch am besten passen!!!


----------



## link (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim:
wie war denn dein Angeln mit dem Dieter ?
habt ihr was gefangen ?


----------



## zorra (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

,,,war den noch jemand Verti-KALT angeln.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich wollte, aber der Wind wurde immer stärker, deswegen machte ich den Ofen an und blieb heute im Haus...


----------



## Tim78 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Link
Sorry , das ich mich erst so spät dazu melde war die letzte Zeit sehr Stressig bei mir .Konnte den Termin selber leider nicht wahr nehmen.
Mein Kollege" SK22" war aber mit Ihm los muß echt super gewesen sein über 30 Fische hatten sie an einem Tag im Boot .Muß wohl echt ein super Tag gewesen sein .#6
Zum Treffen schaffe ich es wohl nicht da ich ab denn 26.12 in München sein muß.#t:v
Gruß Tim


----------



## pk0312 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin moin liebe vertikaler 

möchte mich und mein neues Boot gerne als neuestes Mitglid der vertikalen Gemeinde vorstellen und hoffe Ihr nehmt mich hier auf 

Ich heisse Philipp bin 27 Jahre alt komme aus Bochum und angel seit 15 Jahren davon 5 gezielt auf Raubfisch 

Meine neuste Errungenschaft ist ein Monark 16oo DLX 
Damit Ihr mich auch erkennt auf dem wasser #6


----------



## zorra (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@pko321.....die Jugend rüstet auf....bei den vielen Alubooten wird es schwer sein mit der Erkennung.:q...dann mal Allzeit eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel...een Goede Vangsten.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## link (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo pko321,
Schönes Boot haste da  viel erfolg damit vielleicht sieht man sich mal aufen  Wasser !
Gruß LINK


----------



## zanderzone (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!
Ist das Treffen nu am 27ten?? Passt mir nämlich nicht so gut!


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jaja son paar Vorschläge wären ja nicht schlecht gewesen.Deswegen die Shoutbox auf der Seite. Aber es kommt nix. Termin steht auf der Homepage, deswegen habe ich die doch gemacht. Irgentwas muss man ja festlegen. Anscheind werden wir eh nicht alle unter einen Hut bekommen da ja sogar der Tim der das mal angesprochen hatte selber gar nicht da ist.


----------



## Sibbel (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, Wenn das treffen nun am 27.12 ist müßt Ihr mich aus der Liste streichen.
Kann nur am 29. wie es geplant war.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alex, wie ist es denn bei Dir? Kannst Du auch am 29ten?


----------



## link (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Jochen:
Ja ist kein Problem


----------



## Tacklekalle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tach zusammen,

wollte mich mal zu erkennen geben!

Fische ab und an auch in Roermond und Umgebung (wenn ich es nicht nach Zuidholland schaffe).

Setzt mal nen Anhang von meinem Vehicle dran (Wiedererkennung on Water).



Greetz
der Kalle


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Daniel, schön das Du hier bist.


----------



## Tacklekalle (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Grüß Dich Jochen,

kennen wir uns nicht flüchtig aus dem Boot's-Forum!?


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo so ist es. Ich dachte Du hättest hier wegen meinem Eintrag in Deinem Umbaustrang geschrieben.


----------



## zorra (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jungs gebt eure Stimmen Bitte auch hier ab ich Denke das die meisten Bescheid wissen....es geht um uns Alle.
www.schub.hu.......Roovisforum.nl.....oder Totalfishing.nl
gruss zorra


----------



## minden (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Jungs gebt eure Stimmen Bitte auch hier ab ich Denke das die meisten Bescheid wissen....es geht um uns Alle.
> www.schub.hu.......Roovisforum.nl.....oder Totalfishing.nl
> gruss Derrick



Schon getan....


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#6Unterschrieben


----------



## Tacklekalle (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Erledigt (Unterschrift) :q

Jochen habe was auf BF geschrieben (wegen dem Treffen)!


----------



## Kark (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Jungs gebt eure Stimmen Bitte auch hier ab ich Denke das die meisten Bescheid wissen....es geht um uns Alle.
> www.schub.hu.......Roovisforum.nl.....oder Totalfishing.nl
> gruss zorra



Dein Link führt ins leere!!


----------



## zorra (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kark schrieb:


> Dein Link führt ins leere!!


 ...sorry www.schub.nu
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin. So, da ja plötzlich alle am 29ten können werde ich das ändern auf den 29.12.2010. Schön wäre es dann noch wenn es noch ein paar mehr werden. Heute haben wir hier Frühling. 8 Grad + und Sonnenschein. War ganz anders gemeldet.


----------



## pk0312 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin moin leute 

also erst mal vorab parken kostet immernoch 4 euro in rheederlaag

und das neue boot wurde gestern auch mit einem sehr schönen Fisch entjungfert


----------



## Tacklekalle (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schicke Klamotte! Petri!!!

Worauf kam denn der gute und wie groß war er?

Greetz
der Kalle


----------



## PetriHelix (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri zum schönen Snoek!


----------



## link (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

schöner Fisch sauber !!! 
kam noch mehr ans tageslicht ?
Gruß Alex


----------



## helgen (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri zum schönen Fisch


----------



## helgen (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren am 8.12.2010 und am 12.12.2010 mal ein bißchen auf dem HV und HD unterwegs dabei konnten wir am 8.12. nur ein paar Zander und ein Barsch von 38cm überlisten.Es war kalt so um die  2 grad minus aber gefühlt wie 6 grad und leichter Nordostwind und bewölkt.Heute dagegen waren es erst mal plus Grade und etwas böiger Wind aus Nord und anfangs gings auch noch gut ab.An einem Spot bekammen wir auch gute Bisse aber halt kein Fisch zu sehn. Gegen ca 12:00 Uhr frischte der Wind richtig auf und wir verzogen uns in etwas ruhiger See. Dort bekamen wir nicht nur bisse sondern auch die ersten Zander zu sehn. Der tag brachte uns insgesamt  9 Zander der größte war so um die 70cm.#h


----------



## pk0312 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Dame hat den Meter um 1 cm verpasst und hat auf nen grünen 5" Fin S gebissen die Zander waren recht beissfaul wir hatten jede menge fehlbisse aber am ende waren 11 zander und der Hecht im boot


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen! Habe im Net ein Boot gefunden und wollte mal fragen ob es ein guter Preis ist. Ihr seid ja als Vertikalisten  gut in der Materie drin. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

http://www2.best-boats24.net/de/boo...-haendler=tema-marine&oa-intnr=287&oa-mask=69

Gerne auch per PN antworten.


----------



## Udo561 (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
 der Preis spielt bei einem Weltmeisterboot keine Rolle :q
Alleine wegen so einer dämlichen Werbung würde ich das Boot schon nicht kaufen 
Aber davon mal abgesehen wäre mir das Boot schon zu alt und der Motor hätte mir schon zu viele Stunden runter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Meinst Du nicht, das Du da alleine schon für den "Kultstatus" was extra bezahlt...|uhoh:


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine Ahnung, wenn man sich die Ausstattung anschaut, dann hört es sich viel an. Alumacraft ist ja eine gute Marke. Der Motor neu kostet 7500€, ah ich weiß nicht. Dachte es wäre ein guter Preis. Suche und suche, und finde nix. Will doch einfach nur mal endlich mit eigenem Boot aufs Wasser. Will halt keinen Schrott kaufen, der Rhein ist ja nicht ungefährlich.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Winnetou schrieb:


> Suche und suche, und finde nix. .


 
Hast Du Dir jetzt die Mirrocraft mal angeguckt? Ich bin mit meinem wirklich zufrieden...


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gibt es da eins im Angebot?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Winnetou schrieb:


> Gibt es da eins im Angebot?


 Keine Ahnung, aber die sind neu auch nicht so teuer.
Ich habe für meins 11000 bezahlt. Mit 25 PS Yamaha Viertakter.


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei dem Alumacraft gibt es einen e-Motor, 2 Echolote, Rutenhalter, Lichter, Trailer, 2 Batterien .... das alles viell. auch für 11000€ wenn man mit dem Preis runter geht. Der Motor hat 360h Laufzeit, aber der müsste als Honda noch einige Jahre laufen.

Also ist der Preis Ok, oder? Viele Extras halt... Was sagst du als Kenner? So viel "Kult" ist dann doch nicht im Preis, oder?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Winnetou schrieb:


> ... Was sagst du als Kenner? So viel "Kult" ist dann doch nicht im Preis, oder?


 
Ich bin kein Kenner, da gibt es hier 1000 andere die mehr Ahnung von Booten haben.#6

Aber ich finde den Preis für ein Gebraucht Boot zu hoch...


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vielen Dank dafür dass du dich mit dieser Sache kurz beschäftigt hast#6.

Weiterhin, dicke Fische! Tolle Bilder in deinem Album, vor allen der 98er Zander!!


----------



## Tacklekalle (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,

habe mich auch einige Zeit mit gebraucht Booten beschäftigt.

Das hier: http://watersport.marktplaats.nl/vi...klsDwwczPR96ZQeDwfL3eJMZjfA==&fta_ind=10&fs=1

ist zwar ne Ecke teurer aber Du bekommst auch mehr für Dein Geld!

Bei dem Aluma von Dir: http://www.tema-marine.de/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=101

passt aus meiner Sicht schonmal gar nicht der Vector 55 (12 Volt) , der Rumpf wiegt schon 400 kg (1998), der wird eventuell zu wenig Kraft haben und das Echo ist auch nicht so das wahre!

Das Aluma von Fred ist optimal motorisiert und auch mit 2 Farbechos ausgestattet (vorne 24 Volt Terrova mit I-Pilot!!!) Optisch ist es meiner Ansicht nach auch viel ansprechender und dann noch nen guter Pega-Trailer! (schau es Dir einfach mal an).

Kenne Fred flüchtig und weiß das er seine Sachen pflegt wie kein Anderer!

Greetz
der Kalle


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hammer RAUMSCHIFF!! Aber zu teuer für so einen kleinen Mann wie mich. 11000 ist oooooooooooooooooooober Grenze. Danke für diesen schönen Anblick. #6


----------



## Tacklekalle (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kein Ding, wußte ich ja nicht!

Würde an Deiner Stelle dann aber lieber noch etwas warten und sparen!

Sonst erzähl doch mal was Deine Anforderungen bzw. wo (was fürn Wasser: Fluss, See etc.) bzw. mit wieviel Personen (an Bord) Du unterwegs sein möchtest!?

(Dann kann man auch mal die Augen für Dich aufhalten)

Greetz
der Kalle


----------



## helgen (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Verstehe ich hier was nicht! dachte Vertikalangeln ist hier und nicht Boote Tips#h


----------



## Habakuk (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@helgen
wo kann man mehr Leute mit Erfahrungne treffen als hier bei den Vertikalis .

@Tacklekalle
Will am Rhein (Rheinland Pfalz) fischen, mit 2-3 Mann. Sollte ein Aluboot sein. mind. 25PS.


----------



## Tacklekalle (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



helgen schrieb:


> Wir waren am 8.12.2010 und am 12.12.2010 mal ein bißchen auf dem HV und HD unterwegs dabei konnten wir am 8.12. nur ein paar Zander und ein Barsch von 38cm überlisten.Es war kalt so um die 2 grad minus aber gefühlt wie 6 grad und leichter Nordostwind und bewölkt.Heute dagegen waren es erst mal plus Grade und etwas böiger Wind aus Nord und anfangs gings auch noch gut ab.An einem Spot bekammen wir auch gute Bisse aber halt kein Fisch zu sehn. Gegen ca 12:00 Uhr frischte der Wind richtig auf und wir verzogen uns in etwas ruhiger See. Dort bekamen wir nicht nur bisse sondern auch die ersten Zander zu sehn. Der tag brachte uns insgesamt 9 Zander der größte war so um die 70cm.#h


 

Helmut mach doch mal ein paar Fotos (liest sich besser)

:vik:

Greetz
der kalle


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen!

Werde an dieser Stelle mal das Bootsforum unterbrechen. Grüße erstmal aus Kleve. Finde das Treffen auf dem Rhederlaag genial und bin todtraurig,:c das ich nicht teilnehmen kann. Da ich nicht wie Ihr im Besitz eines Aluminium Bootes bin, sondern meine Passion von einem 6,30m langen Motorkajütboot ausübe, ist es mir leider nicht möglich mal eben so für einen Tag teilzunehmen.

Was Deinen Gedanken zu aufdringlich gewesen zu sein angeht, vergiss Ihn bitte sofort! Man trifft heute nur noch wenige, die bereit sind sich für eine Sache zu engagieren.
Allein die Mühe der separaten Internetseite mit dem Anmeldeformular sollte honoriert werden.#6 

Hoffe für alle die die Möglichkeit haben teilzunehmen, das für Euch das Wetter und vor allem der Winter mitspielt!

Wenn es mir möglich wäre zu kommen, kannste`sicher sein, wäre ich der 1. auf dem Anmeldeformular gewesen!

Gruß 
Walleyehunter69


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Walleyehunter69, naja sagen wir mal so: Angemeldet ist der Timo mit mir auf meinem Boot. Carsten mein anderer Kumpel kommt mit seinem eigenen Schlauchboot. Also könntest Du (nur wenn Du willst) auf der Sitzbank vor meiner Konsole Platz nehmen und gleichzeitig teilnehmen. Ist nicht der Logenplatz aber es geht. Die Liste der "ich möchte mal mitfahren" ist doch sehr lang das ich dieses "Plätzchen" gerne zur Verfügung stelle.

Wie gesagt: Laut Anmeldung ist der Platz noch frei.

Kannst mir ja ne PN schicken.

Zur Homepage. Ich finde das solche Stränge schnell unübersichtlich werden, deswegen die Page. Alle Infos gibt es da, und man braucht nicht die 1500 Einträge lesen und suchen was denn Sache ist.


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaub das Treffen am 29ten können wir knicken!!
Soll ja nicht wirklich besser werden!!
ABER, ich hoffe noch!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oooocccchhhhh Nöööööööö, nicht jetzt schon so ein Geheule.#q#q Wetter.com meldet zu der Zeit bis zu 10 Grad in der 16 Tagevoraussicht.:vik: Heul nicht, gugge hier.

Also nicht so ein Trübsinn blasen. Das wird schon.#6


----------



## zorra (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

10 GradMinus ist in Ordnung..... aber Plus???????neeeeeeeeeeeee nicht schon wieder Hochwasser.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## Sibbel (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zorra, wie so nicht schon wieder hast mal die aktuellen Pegelstände gesehen?????? Ich denke Ohhhh Gott nicht noooch mehr passt besser.



Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Uuuuuppppssss, Sebastian das könnte tatsächlich ein Problem werden. Nur in Rhederlaag ist man Slippen mässig ja nich so abhängig.

@all, bitte sagt mir doch bis zum 27.12 ob Ihr kommt oder nicht. Nur wegen der Würstchen.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaube nciht, dass wir in Rhederlaag ein Hochwasserproblem kriegen werden.. Viel schlimmer sind der Schnee und die Kälte!!


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wettervorhersage für den 29ten (Stand heute)

Giesbeek: bis -12 Grad!!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Timo, das sind doch beste Bedingungen für Deine verwöhnten Büro Hände: Letztes Jahr hatten wir doch bei -5 Grad auch zwei Stunden geschafft. Dieses Mal werden wir aber noch ein paar Zander abhaken dürfen........denke achne hoffe ich. Ausserdem wechselt der Wetterbericht täglich. Also abwarten.


----------



## Tim78 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man jetzt hört mit der schwarz Malerei auf bis Giesbeek dicht ist braucht es noch ein wenig mehr ! Haben in den letzten Jahren da schon bei -17C geangelt ,man sollte nur an nen Besen und Saltz denken zum Streuen damit alle Heile ins und aus dem wasser kommen .
Würde ja gern wieder den Eisbrecher stellen habe jedoch immer noch ein kleines problem mit dem Termin aber je mehr es Schneit um so unwahrscheinlicher ist es das ich nach München muß also ich habe ein wenig Hoffnung sage aber noch nicht sicher zu .


----------



## zanderzone (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Von dicht rede ich ja gar nicht, aber meine "HÄNDE" ;-)
Und die Straßenbedingungen sind ja auch nicht rosig!!
Aber wir warten mal ab!!


----------



## link (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

in holland sind die straßen frei die geizen nicht so mit dem salz wie die hier in deutschland


----------



## zanderzone (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die haben wahrscheinlich auch mehr davon;-)
Ist echt ein Witz, wenn mann den holländischen und den deutschen Winterdienst vergleicht!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, du weisst doch noch vom letzten Jahr. Da hatten wir doch auch zwei Streuwagen mit nem riesen Container hinten drauf. Die Streuwagen waren aber nicht wie hier von der Strassenmeisterei, sondern von einer Spedition. Kurzerhand organisiert und los gings. Und nicht so wie bei uns. Echt Ätzend. 

Uuunnnnddd heute Abend bei Windfinder. 0 Grad über Tag. Nix mehr von -12 Grad. Also Ball flach halten und das Wetterjojo beobachten.


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*


----------



## zorra (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...schliesse mich Joachim seinen Post an.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Udo561 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> in holland sind die straßen frei



Hi,
heute aber nicht :q
Hier herrscht Caos , viele Seitenstrassen sind auf Grund von Schneeverwehungen nicht mehr zu befahren.
Auf den Hauptstrassen liegt eine festgefahrene Schneedecke.
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heute aber nicht :q
> Hier herrscht Caos , viele Seitenstrassen sind auf Grund von Schneeverwehungen nicht mehr zu befahren.
> Auf den Hauptstrassen liegt eine festgefahrene Schneedecke.
> Gruß Udo



JOA, ich fürchte für den 29ten schlimmstes. Allerdings muss ich spätestens am 28ten zum Fleischer die Würstchen holen. 

Deswegen alle die mit dem Gedanken spielen beim Treffen mit zumachen: Am 28ten sollten wir uns überlegen was wir machen. So wie es jetzt aussieht, finde ich es nicht so gut und wir sollten das Treffen verschieben. Aber mal warten bis zum 28ten.


----------



## link (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@jochen:
das wird wohl das beste sein war heute am meinen bootstellplatz bin kaum mit dem auto von dort weggekommen wenn dann das boot dahinterhängt  geht nichts mehr mal schauen sind ja noch paar tage


----------



## comander05 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tach ihr alle lese eure beiträge schon länger...sehr interesant:m
wollte nur schnell mal frohe weihnachten und erholsame feiertage wünschen |wavey:
gruss ab


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> @jochen:
> bin kaum mit dem auto von dort weggekommen wenn dann das boot dahinterhängt  geht nichts mehr mal schauen sind ja noch paar tage



@Alex, so geht es mir auch. Ich habe heute den Schnee von der Persenning gefegt. Da habe ich fest gestellt das mein Nachbar so nett war mir sein Schnee an den Trailer zu schaufeln|krach:. Ich käme da so auch nicht raus. Tauwetter ist leider auch nicht wirklich in Sicht.


----------



## Udo561 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ihr solltet auch bedenken das der Weg zur Slippe in den letzten Tagen nicht benutzt worden ist und dem entsprechend viel Schnee liegt.

So sieht unser Weg zur Slippe aus , am Bildende gehts dann 
  runter zum Wasser , beziehungsweise zum Eis :q
Da liegen zur Zeit 40 cm Schnee , ist fast schon unmöglich da ohne Trailer 
durch zu kommen
Gruß vom Leukermeer ,
Udo


----------



## Sibbel (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten morgen und Frohe Weihnachten.

Ich muss leider für den 29ten auch fast sicher absagen!!! 
Unsere Straße ist mit dem Auto kaum befahrbar, das brauche ich mit dem Trailer hinten dran garnicht erst probieren.
Aber mal abwarten bis zum 28ten.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Acki (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr.
Bei der Wetterlage werde ich nicht zum Treffen kommen,in 2011 wirds hoffentlich besser#6Gruß Acki


----------



## zanderzone (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frohe Weihnachten, Jungs!!
Nach der neuen Packung Schnee heute Nacht sollten wir den Termin verschieben! Alles andere wäre Quatsch!
Wir sollten uns schon mal nen Termin für Januar überlegen!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, bevor ich Dich abholen kann musste hier so oder so erstmal vorbei kommen zum Schnee schieben. So bekomme ich das Boot nicht aus der Einfahrt. Vor allen Dingen haften die Winterreifen auf dem Eis welches unter dem Schnee ist nicht wirklich. 

Termin im Januar ist wohl OK. Auch Achim (thread über Dir) wollte extra aus Norden anreisen um mit zu angeln. LT Telefonat mit Ihm vom 24ten würden wir auch gut versorgt werden #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Männers, wie ist denn er allgemeine Trend? Verschieben oder durch ziehen? Ich komme hier immer noch schlecht raus. Müsste dann aber mal anfangen zu schüppen.

Also Bitte ne Meldung ob die angemeldeten wollen oder nicht.

Auf die Frage ob die Helling ijsvrij is, kamen diese Antworten: 
1. is nu ijsvrij hebben we vandaag (24.12)gedaan om te vissen goed gevangen 
boven verwachting 
fijn kerst

2.	Vanmorgen (26 dec) wezen kijken. 
Water staat hoog dus korte helling op het ogenblik. 
Er stonden 4 trailers. 
Helling was nagenoeg schoon (zie foto) alleen de weg erheen ligt vol met sneeuw. 
Met sneeuwschep en zout moet het lukken , ik ga morgen in ieder geval.


----------



## Tacklekalle (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,

war zwar nie richtig angemeldet aber bevor ein Mißverständniss aufkommt!

"Cancel"

meine Möhre wird eh verkauft!!! :c

Greetz
der Kalle


----------



## link (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also bei mir wirds nicht klappen:-(
keine chance mein boot frei zukriegen müßte mich mit träiler durch ca. 2km schneemasse kämpfen bis ich auf eine freie straße komme könnt kotzen


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dennis, das habe ich gelesen. Warum denn das auf einmal?

Alex, bei mir sieht es genauso aus.

Was ist mit Sebastian?


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmm, ich würde sagen wir verschieben das. Mal sehen ob es im Januar klappt.

Lieber am Samstag oder am Sonntag?


----------



## Tacklekalle (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn mit neuem Boot!!!

Hoffe ich zumindest! 

Greetz
der Kalle

P.S. Tag wäre mir egal


----------



## link (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich kann nur am 8. oder 9. januar


----------



## Tacklekalle (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Männers guten Rutsch wünsche ich und man sieht sich nächstes Jahr!!! |rolleyes


----------



## zanderzone (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wünsche auch allen nen guten Rutsch!! Und dicke Fische im nächsten Jahr!!


----------



## zorra (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo guten Rutsch auch von Mir....zur Zeit ja kein Problem.#6
Happy New Year 2011.#h
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Männers, frohes neues wollte ich kurz wünschen. Hier bei mir zuhause sind die beiden Kiddis mit Magen und Darm krank. Will bestimmt keiner wissen, aber die Wünsche zum neuen Jahr (Glück und Gesundheit) waren nur einen Tag alt. Damit geht es für mich im neuen Jahr genauso weiter wie das alte aufgehört hat. 

Zum Treffen: Da ich seid dem 27.12 den Dachboden ausbaue, und ich immer nur Samstags was machen kann, werde ich höchstens am Sonntag den 23.01 oder Sonntag den 30.01 können. 

Für mich würde der Februar besser passen, weil ich da das meiste auf dem Dachboden fertig hätte.

Mal sehen wieviele sich dieses mal äussern.


----------



## link (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ jochen:
dann lieber im februar ..... da kann ich aber nur am 5.2 oder 6.2. weil da mein weekend aufs wochenende fällt (schichtarbeit)
gruß Alex


----------



## zanderzone (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*Aktuell: Zwei Deutsche mit 327 Kilogramm Fisch erwischt*




*HERXEN* - Am Sonntagmorgen, dem 12 Dezember, kontrollierten Polizeibeamte ein Auto, das mit defekter Beleuchtung über den Rijksstraatweg fuhr. Bei der Kontrolle war ein starker Fischgeruch zu riechen, das die Beamten veranlasste, das Auto näher zu untersuchen.

In dem Fahrzeug fand die Polizei mindestens 327 Kilogramm Fisch, darunter auch Brassen und Karpfen. Weiterhin lag das nötige Fischzeug in dem Auto. Die zwei deutschen Insassen wurden unter dem Tatverdacht der Fischwilderei verhaftet und der Fisch wurde beschlagnahmt. Nach dem Verhör wurden sie wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt. Es wurde Strafanzeige erstattet und nun kümmert sich die Staatsanwaltschaft um die weitere Abwicklung dieser Sache.
Quelle: Politie.nl IJsselland: 327 kilo vis in beslag genomen - Montag, 13. Dezember 2010

Quelle: Angeln in den Niederlanden


Die Deutschen mal wieder!! Hoffentlich bekommen sie so eine fette Strafe aufgebrummt, dass sie Haus und Hof verkaufen müssen!!
Ein absoluter Witz!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

nabend hab mal ne frage an die Holland-experten! gibt es in Giesbeek nen angelladen wo ich den vispas bekomme vom giesbeekerverein?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Deutschen mal wieder!! Hoffentlich bekommen sie so eine fette Strafe aufgebrummt, dass sie Haus und Hof verkaufen müssen!!
Ein absoluter Witz!!!

Ja unfassbar, aber auch manch Holländer ist nicht besser und skrupellos, dazu folgendes Filmchen. Sehr interessant und Was und Wen sie vorallem beliefern! Das da auf Dauer nicht mehr viel Fisch übrig bleibt ist klar. Dem Berufsfischer Dil gehören die Fische und das Gewässer, genauso unfassbar. Und den Berufsfischern sollen nun ja wieder mehr Schuppenfisch Rechte zugesprochen werden.

http://player.omroep.nl/?aflID=4868868


----------



## zorra (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> nabend hab mal ne frage an die Holland-experten! gibt es in Giesbeek nen angelladen wo ich den vispas bekomme vom giesbeekerverein?


 ...es gibt in G-Beek ein kleinen Zoo und Gartenladen da musste Nachfragen...einen Verein gibt es auch das wird über Privat gemacht vom einen der Mitglieder....wene  vone AB Richtung Giesbeek fährst kommt nee Tanke am 2 Kreisverkehr dort gibt es einen Segelmacher Küne  der auch Maden und son Zeug verkauft...der kann auch weiterhelfen.
gr.zorra


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

danke zorra! der ist von dem verein der die rechte an der ijsel hat zur einfahrt in den see da oder? rhederlaag heisst der see oder? wie sieht es da aus vom ufer spinnen im see? gibts die möglichkeit am see sich nen boot zu mieten?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bin jetzt einmal komplett virtuel durch Giesbeek gefahren! den einen laden hab ich nicht gesehen! aber das vereinsheim und die post?

http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...panoid=kRhxg86funrSuz3IQNfyDA&cbp=12,210,,0,5

krieg ich hier den vispas?


----------



## zanderzone (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du kannst doch in Gißbeek angeln mit dem normalen Schein!! Warum dann da einen kaufen???


----------



## sweenson (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

is vielleicht nicht das richtige Thema hier nur will ich nicht extra ein neues eröffnen.

Weiß jemand ob die Polder in Nordholland Eisfrei sind?


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
morgen muss niemand versuchen nach NL zu fahren um zu angeln , überall Land unter.
Sieht jetzt schon schlimm aus und der Pegel steigt noch.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> ... der ist von dem verein der die rechte an der ijsel hat zur einfahrt in den see da oder? rhederlaag heisst der see oder? wie sieht es da aus vom ufer spinnen im see? gibts die möglichkeit am see sich nen boot zu mieten?




Endlich mal einer, der was raus lässt...... #6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Endlich mal einer, der was raus lässt...... #6


 

|kopfkrat


----------



## Moritz96 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Tjeukemeer ist mein Hausgewässer in Holland und das ist ein Top Gewässer , in der besten Stadt Oosterzee hat man die besten Moglichkeiten zu Angeln,  dort ist kleine und ruhige Campinganlage. Dort kann man super vertikalangeln und auf andere Fische ebenfalls. Auf der campinganlage sind sehr viele Angler also wenn man nicht weiter weiß sie wissen sehr gut Bescheid über die besten Angelplätze . Bin selber auch dort auf der campanlage und bin bestens zufrieden mit dem Fischbestand dort . Ich hoffe wir sehen uns mal dort ich weiß bestens über das Gewässer Bescheid .                     Gruß Moritz ;-)


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wasser über Wasser!!
Nu reicht es aber so langsam!!


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
ja , Problem ist das man kaum noch eine Straße in Wassernähe befahren kann.
Bei mir hier am Leukermeer steht kilometerweit alles unter Wasser.
Und wenn es jetzt weiter regnet steigt der fallende Pegel wieder.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hier mal ne kurze Info zum Nordseekanal!
Soll echt übel sein mit dem Öl!!
100.000 liter Öl sind in den NSK gelaufen!
Hoffe mal, dass das keinen Schaden nimmt!!

http://www.roofvisnet.nl/artikelen.php?page=show&id=1205


----------



## Bald Patch (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,habe da mal eine o.T.Frage.

Habe Ende Dezember meine Vispas Verlängerung per Überweisung bezahlt,den Vispas bis heut aber noch nicht erhalten.Hat das schon mal jemand so erlebt?Kann es sein,dass die mich irgendwie vergessen haben?

MfG

Uwe


----------



## wilhelm (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne das kommt leider schon mal vor, sind nicht immer die schnellsten.
Hab meinen auch noch nicht, ich werde noch eine Woche warten und dann nachhaken.

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Udo561 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Hallo,habe da mal eine o.T.Frage.
> 
> Habe Ende Dezember meine Vispas Verlängerung per Überweisung bezahlt,den Vispas bis heut aber noch nicht erhalten.Hat das schon mal jemand so erlebt?Kann es sein,dass die mich irgendwie vergessen haben?
> 
> ...



Hi,
in der Regel dauert das bei mir 14-16 Tage nach Überweisung bis ich ihn habe.
Gruß Udo


----------



## bertman (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Männer,

hat jemand Infos vom Rhederlaag? Kann man slippen?

Gruss Robert


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Antworten reichen von ja das geht bis nein das geht nicht. Beste Antwort war: die Slippe ist nicht zusehen. Musste selber wissen, aber die Ijssel ist wohl hoch und ich würde mindestens warten bis das Wasser um einen Meter gefallen ist.


----------



## Udo561 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
hier nochmal der Link zu den Pegelständen.
Gruß Udo
http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html


----------



## Tim78 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Wasser steht in Redeerlag bis zur Schranke !
See und Ijssel sind kaum zu unterscheiden .Das Problem was ich sehe ist der ganze Dreck der mit ner heftigen Strömmung dadurch geht , wenn der ins Boot (gerade beim Aluboot )oder in die Schraube gerät ist der Spaß vorbei.
Das Wasser ist so hoch das es in Deventer und Zuthpen in die Städte läuft .An der Slipe fürs Loch "G" steht das Wasser bis an die unterkante von der Hafen Brücke sieht echt makaber aus in NL .


----------



## Sibbel (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, Leute war Gestern in Rhederlaag.

Slippen im See ist sehr schlech, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich.
Siehe Bild 1.

Aber Slippen in der Ijssel ca. 300meter links vor der Schranke ist Top.
siehe Bild 2.

Gruß
Sebastian

P.S. Wasserstand ist seit gestern wieder ca.10cm gestiegen.


----------



## Udo561 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
auch wenn man zur Zeit ein Boot ins Wasser bekommt , das Hochwasser sollte man nicht unterschätzen.
Da treibt jede Menge Zeug im Wasser was nicht da hin gehört und so fährt man sich u.U. das Boot kaputt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habt ihr was gefangen, Sibbel?


----------



## Sibbel (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe nicht in Rhederlaag gefischt, weil ich an der Slippe zwei Jungs getroffen habe die sich mit ihren 5 PS nicht über die Ijssel getraut haben. Darauf hin sind wir zusammen an einen See an der Maas gefahren ( auch Hochwasser ) und haben da in ca. 4 Stunden nicht gefangen.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aso.. Aber das war eigentlich klar! So beschissen wie diesen Winter war es noch nie! Erst alles dicht gefroren und nu ohne Ende Hochwasser!
Ist echt zum Kotzen!!


----------



## pk0312 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

morgen und samstag wird das gooimeer unsicher gemacht


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



pk0312 schrieb:


> morgen und samstag wird das gooimeer unsicher gemacht




Da geht zur Zeit was! Habe ich jedenfalls auf Totalfishing gelesen! Haringvliet ist zur Zeit nichts los, da das Wasser wohl eine braune Suppe sein soll!!

Wünsche euch viel Erfolg!! Kannst ja mal berichten, wie es war!!


----------



## BSZocher (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Da geht zur Zeit was! ....



Bei der Menge an Booten die sich da über die Füße fährt muss ja was rauskommen.
Man sollte im Moment sehr zeitig an den Slippen sein, sonst ist mit Parken Essig....  |wavey:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin zusammen,
konnte heute endlich meine neue Rute (Savage Gear Vertical Finesse) in der Praxis testen. War mit Helgen, K., HT und J. unterwegs.
Fangerfolge hielten sich sehr in Grenzen (bei Helgen, K und mir nix), habe aber leider nen guten Hecht, wir schätzen ihn um die 90-100cm verloren. Ärgerlich aber gut, Passiert halt wenn man beim Zanderangeln Fluo benutzt...

Ach ja, im Vergleich zu denen, die den ganzen Winter zu Hause vor der Glotze sitzen, waren wir ja schon "hart" drauf, aber dieser holländische Angelkollege, den wir heute getroffen haben verdient allen Respekt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bei dem Wetter und knappen 6°C Wassertemperatur (im See) mit dem Bellyboot loszuziehen ist schon mutig...

Grüße
Jonas


----------



## Udo561 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jonas,
da hattet ihr ja einen schönen Tag , schade das es mit dem Hecht nicht funktioniert hat.
Gruß Udo


----------



## helgen (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jogi mit dem großen machen wir noch versprochen
will hoffen dir hat es mit uns gefallen und der Kuchen zum Geburtstag war doch nicht schlecht oder!
lg helgen|wavey:


----------



## jogibaer1996 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin,
Hehe, klar dieses Jahr fällt der Meter..... für uns Beide!!
War wie immer super mit Euch!
Und der Kuchen war top!
Ruf dich gleich mal wegen des Rezepts an 

Lg
Jonas


----------



## Kotzi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
da hier wohl die höchste Fachkompetenz im Bereich Vertikalangeln anzutreffen ist habe ich gedacht verlink ich hier mal meine Frage:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208131

Es geht speziell um die Rute Zalt Solö, oder um entsprechende Alternativen.
Vielleicht weiß da ja irgendwer weiter.
Mfg


----------



## link (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also von den daten her hört sich das nicht schlecht an was die zalt solö zu bieten hat.
Aber ich würde keine rute kaufen die ich nicht vorher in der hand hatte.
wenn du die möglichkeit hast die dir mal anzuschauen oder vieleicht mal zum testfischen von deinem händler auszuleihen dann könntest du dir selbst ein bild von der rute machen 
mfg Link


----------



## zanderzone (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Macht nen wertigen Einduck! Aber ich kenne die Rute nicht!
Ich würd mir auch nie eine Rute kaufen, die ich noch nie in der Hand hatte!


----------



## Kotzi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm, vielleicht kann da mein Angelhändler was machen, wenn ich die dann mal angeschaut habe werde ich hier mal berichten.
Mfg


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Will denn dieses We noch jemand los? Ob das wegen der Wassermassen schon wieder geht? Nicht das überall soviel Schlamm jetzt liegt.


----------



## Sibbel (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen,

werde morgen nach Rhederlaag fahren.

Wasser ist OK, Fangmeldungen sind auch Top.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Kotzi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone und link

ich war in meinem Angelladen und habe mich sobald ich wieder Geld habe für eine Hart Poizon entschieden, ist mir ein bisschen wohler mit anfassen.
trotzdem danke


----------



## helgen (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute wir waren gestern mit zwei Booten auf den Maasplaasen unterwegs aber leider ohne erfolg.
Die Maas hat hier in Wessem/Roermond  noch viel Wasser und  eine starke Strömung, auf der Maas selber oder an den Einfahrten ist noch kein angeln möglich.
Wie sieht es denn oben auf dem Rheerlaag oder an der Issel aus?


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bin auch gespannt ob Sebastian was schreibt wie es war. Mir war es heute zu kalt. Laut Windfinder hatten die -4Grad und Wind in Böen 5Bft gemeldet.


----------



## link (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
war Donnerstag in Giesbeck gewesen war a....kalt,trotz gestiegenen Luftdruckes und fallendes Wasser konnte ich noch 8 stück erwischen.
mfg Link


----------



## seko (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
waren Sonntag noch am Rhederlaag. War echt ein K(r)ampf. Konnten zu zweit grade mal sieben kleine Zander erwischen und hatten dank des schlechten Beissverhaltens noch einiges an Fehlbissen und Aussteigern. Ausserdem haben sich viele Fische nach dem Hochwasser noch nicht wirklich wieder an deren Stellen einfinden können, selbst der Kleinfisch steht sehr verteilt. Das Wasser war noch recht trüb und wir konnten die Fische im neuen Seeteil auf Tiefen bis ca. 7m finden. Die Tierchen sollen sich wohl mal wieder etwas gedulden, bis der Wind dreht und uns etwas wärmere Luft bringt. Naja, soll wohl ab Mittwoch wieder besser werden.
War sonst noch wer unterwegs???
MfG, Seko.


----------



## Sibbel (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute,

Wir waren Gestern auch kurz auf´m Rhederlaag, haben aber mehr das neue Boot getestet wie geangelt.
Konnen bei dem Arsch kalten Wind nur zwei kleine Barsche verhaften. 
Es gab noch ein paar Fehlbisse und Aussteiger ansonsten nur kalte Finger.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## dauertest (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin,
wir waren am Donnerstag am Gooimeer (3 Zander + 2 Fehlbisse), so gegen 11 haben wir dann auf den NSK umgetrailert (war dann doch zu viel Wind fürs Gooimeer) und konnten dort noch 9 Stück erbeuten. Man konnte dort aber nur wenige Ecken befischen, dem Tanker sei Dank. #q
Am Freitag waren wir bis 13 Uhr auf dem Rhederlaag. Dort konnten wir ausser kalten Fingern nur einen Zander fangen.

Gruß dauertest


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Sebastian, Du hast ein neues Boot? Was macht die Glastron? Und dann habe ich ja alles richtig gemacht mit der Absage an meine Mitfahrer. Kam wohl etwas geknurre, machte mir aber nix.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab da mal ne frage! muss ich ein boot ca 4m höchstens 5ps extra anmelden?|kopfkratund was für bestimmungen muss ich beachten?


----------



## ttemming (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne frage! muss ich ein boot ca 4m höchstens 5ps extra anmelden?|kopfkratund was für bestimmungen muss ich beachten?


 
Nö musst du nicht! 
So lange es nicht über 15 Meter lang ist oder nicht schneller als 20 Kilometer inner Stunde fährt brauchst du es nicht anmelden.#6


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

das ist ja super! sonst irgendwas zu beachten name aufs boot , verbandskasten auffen boot(hab ich eh dann dabei) usw.?


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
hatte ich dir doch schon alles per PN geschrieben.
Gruß Udo
* Niederlande – vorgeschriebene Ausrüstung*

 				    Die folgende Ausrüstung ist für *alle Sportboote* vorgeschrieben:
				      – 1 Rettungsweste für jede Person an Bord
				      – Navigationslichter – soweit möglich
			        – Notsignale (rote Flagge, rotes Licht)
			        – 1 Anker mit ausreichend langer Leine
			        – Signalkörper (schwarzer Ankerball, schwarzer Kegel für Segler unter Motor)
 			      Für *schnelle Boote* ist zusätzlich vorgeschrieben:
			        – Quickstop
			        – Feuerlöscher
				    – Auspuff mit Schalldämpfer
			      – solide Steueranlage



*Holland– Vorschriften für schnelle Motorboote*

Als schnelle Motorboote werden Boote bezeichnet deren Höstgeschwindigkeit 20 Km/h überschreiten kann.

				    Jedes schnelle Motorboot – auch Jetski – muss ein Kennzeichen haben; die Zulassungsbescheinigung – etwa der internationale Bootsschein  – ist an Bord mitzuführen. Anders als in Deutschland muss der  Bootsführer/Fahrer mindestens 18 Jahre alt sein; er darf natürlich  seinen Platz nicht verlassen. Beim Fahren muss der Quickstop angelegt  sein, damit der Motor bei einem Sturz des Fahrers sofort ausgeschaltet  wird; wer stehend fährt, muss eine Rettungsweste tragen.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die Infos! aber hatte noch nie danach gefragt , also vertauscht du mich mit jemanden!#6


----------



## Udo561 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
sorry , hast Recht , es war der Kollege Wallerangler 
Aber mit Waller wars was |supergri
Gruß Udo


----------



## Sibbel (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Jochen,

nee ich habe kein neues Boot, bin mit der Glastron bestens zufrieden.
Mein Vater hat sich für uns so zum Wasserski fahren und am WE mal rumcruisen eine Wellcraft 196 zugelegt. Und nach einigen Monaten restaurationsarbeiten am Motor und Innenraum sind wir Sonntag mal probegefahren und haben die Ruten mitgenommen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Sibbel schrieb:


> eine Wellcraft 196


Die sieht ja genauso aus wie meine alte Reinell.
|bigeyes
Ich wusste gar nicht das es baugleiche Typen gab. Wieder was dazu gelernt..#6


----------



## link (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
war heute aufen Loch.Die Slippe ist voll Schlamm und Matsch. Wetter war auch nicht das beste konnten aber zu zweit 18stück erwischen der größte war 74cm.
gruß Link


----------



## Tim78 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi !
Wollte mal fragen ob noch jemand nen 750kg Trailer zu verkaufen hat oder ob jemand nen Tip hat wo man kurzzeitig einen bekommt


----------



## Tim78 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So jetzt stell ich mal mein zweit Boot vor .
Quicksilver 450 SF mit einem Mercury 15Ps ,
der Grund für die Anschafung war das ich ein leichtes aber vollwertiges Boot zum slipen an Kanälen oder steilen Stellen gesucht habe .
Bin zwar noch nicht fertig mit dem Umbau aber ich denke so wie es ist kann es sich schon sehen lassen.
Für Technik-Freaks gibt es 2 Echolote ein HDS7 und ein 798ci mit SI und Luftdruck messer , ein Minnkota V2 und ein Rino 55Lbs .
Denke das Boot sollte ausreichen bei Normalen Wetter Bedingungen.


----------



## Sledge (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schönes Teil, Tim.
Sobald du den Getränkehalter und die rechte Armlehne am Stuhl angebracht hast, ruf durch, dann bin ich dabei:m!

Sledge|wavey:


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Tim,
sieht doch geil aus und auch damit findest du zum Fisch.#6
Gruß Udo


----------



## WallerKalle04 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

geilet boot tim!#6 bin grad auf der suche und baue mir was auf! bin morgen ne runde im bereich der ijseel unterwegs!


----------



## link (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@tim: wieviel wollst denn ausgeben für den trailer ?


----------



## Tim78 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Für nen neuen 1000-1300€ bei einem gebrauchten kommt es natürlich auf dem Zustand an .Mein Problem ist das ich kaum zeit habe wärend normaler Öffnungszeiten den irgendwo am Ars... der Welt abzuholen sonst würde ich den Brenderup 650 Basic nehmen aber den gibt es anscheinend nur in Nord oder Süddeutschland als Lagerware .Dafür ist er ab 899€ zu haben


----------



## minden (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim
Was macht denn das Quicki mit dem 15ner so?
Und...Hast du es selber gelackt?


----------



## Tim78 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kann da noch nichts zusagen wie es mit dem 15er läuft .
Laut dem Vorbesitzer car. 30-35 Kmh mit 2Personen und Tackle.
Die Lackierung ist zusammen mit dem trailer das letzte was ich noch machen muß .
Mit dem Trailer das ist Saublöde ist nen echt guter Wankel Trailer beigewesen aber die Holländer brauchen bis 750kg keine anmeldung daher gibt es keinerlei Papiere dabe|gr:i,nicht mal ne Plakette dran#d.

Sonst ist er in einen Super Zustand.


----------



## Tim78 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Minden meinst nicht das es ähnlich gut läuft wie dein Aluma?
War doch deins was letztes Jahr verkauft wurde ,oder?
Habt ihr bei den Fanatics nicht auch schon nen Quicki aufgebaut hast vieleicht nen Tip auf was man Achten sollte ?
Ps. Bin am überlegen ein Livewel einzubauen hat da jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## zorra (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Erstmal würde ich Wasser ins Boot laufen lassen ob es 100% dicht ist(Die Nieten).....für den Trailer würde ich beim Tüv nachfragen wegen Eigenbau wenn der Aufbau top ist.....holst dir in Nordhorn nee neue 750kg Achse 140euro dann müsste es gehen..Neuabnahme circa 100euro.
gr.zorra


----------



## minden (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein aktueller Trailer is auch aus NL, ebenfalls unter 750kg und ohne irgendwelche Nummern im Rahmen. Abnahme hat mich was um 100 Euro gekostet.

Ich hab keine Aluma (is von meinem aktuellen Bootskollegen, hat er aber zun Glück behalten!),...anderer Kollege und ich hatte nen Princecraft was verkauft wurde. Jetzt hab ich mir aber nen eigenen gekooft...ebenfalls n Quicki 450SF, Kollege fährt auch noch eins, hat jetzt aber auch n eigenes (Marine 15y) gezogen.

Mein Quick ist nun fast fertig umgebaut, grader Boden, Mittelbank raus, Poddi vorne und hinten, jetzt noch Seitenfächer und fertig. Bericht mach ich dann auch, aber momentan hinter mich der "Winter" am weiterbasteln....bei Fragen frag,...

Von Livewells hab ich keine Ahnung, brauch ich nicht, fische nicht mit Naturködern und auf NKS und Co kann ich gut und gerne verzichten...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Mein aktueller Trailer is auch aus NL, ebenfalls unter 750kg und ohne irgendwelche Nummern im Rahmen. Abnahme hat mich was um 100 Euro gekostet.
> 
> Habe ich auch so gemacht.


----------



## hechtonaut (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

auch unser trailer war ein 750er aus holland den wir mit boot gekauft haben
beim TÜV waren dann für die zuteilung einer TP Nummer 144 euros fällig, außerdem braucht der TÜV noch das Leergewicht des trailers für die papiere
mittlerweile haben wir den trailer aber verkauft und nen gebremsten brenderup 8220 B gekauft. jetzt gehts auch besser voran auf der autobahn


----------



## link (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim:
1100euro Neu mit Tüv von Kalf mit kommpletten zubehör 
gruß Link


----------



## goeddoek (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kinnings, eure Verkaufsgespräche führt ihr dann aber per PN, okay ?  #h


----------



## zanderzone (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is doch ok.. Dafür ist der Thread auch gedacht!!


----------



## Tim78 (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zanderzone laß gut sein, hat sich eh heute erledigt hab mir nen neuen aus Marl geholt .
Nen 750Kg mit allen Zubehör für 899€ 
Macht eigendlich nen ganz stabilen Eindruck hat ne Slip hilfe und nen Paar Rollen mehr brauchte ich ja nicht für die Leichte Schüssel.
Jetzt morgen auf den Trailer damit und auf früh Feierabend hoffen damit zum WE alles richtig läuft:q


----------



## blauen (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Miteinander !
Wollte kommendes Wochende zum Giesbecksee. War in letzter Zeit mal jemand dort am fischen? Bei mir ist das schon ein paar Jahre her und ich könnte einige Tipps gebrauchen. Da ich vom Kayak aus fische würde ich gern wissen wie die Chancen beim schleppen sind. 

Petri
   Blauen


----------



## Micheal (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wann willste denn da hin? Vlt. sieht man ich ja  aber ich denke, dass du mit schleppen nicht viel Erfolg haben wirst. Aber probieren kann man es ja mal. 
Sieht man welche auf der Raubfischmesse in Meschede?


----------



## blauen (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Michael|wavey:
Denke das ich am Samstag fischen fahre. Haben zwar scheiß Wetter gemeldet aber ich will einfach nur mal wieder ein bißchen fischen und mit dem Yak fahren. Wenns beim Schleppen nicht so gut klappt ist egal |gr:- vielleicht ist ja ein Zufallstreffer drin.:vik:

Kann man im Giesbeck eigentlich überall fischen oder gibt es Schutzzonen?

Petri
    Blauen#6


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Blauen!

Tja, de Bijland! Eher was zum vertikalen, liegt viel Rummel drin, heißt beim Schleppen oft Hänger! Weiteres Problem im Frühjahr und Sommer, halt Dich unbedingt von der sogenannten Schnellfahrzone " Wasserskibahn" fern, sind da sehr pingelig! Meines Wissens ist de Bijland in der Grote Vergunning enthalten. Vispas allein reicht nicht! 

Manchmal knallt´s wie blöde an einer Stelle, aber der Fisch ist sehr weiträumig verteilt, viel Paddelei mit Kajak nicht gerade ein 1 a Gewässer. In Giesbeek haste mehr Ruhe und weniger gebrassel. Ich habe in Giesbeek immer sehr erfolgreich geschleppt, allerdings in der Zeit von Mai-Oktober. In dieser Zeit lohnt ein Versuch im Bereich der 10 Meterlinie mit Wobblern die so auf 6 m runtergehen.

Und nu ma Petri Heil
Gruß Walleyehunter69|wavey:


----------



## Tim78 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Bijland muß man die Erlaubnis beim Berufsfischer kaufen die Große Vergunig ist dort nicht gültig.Muß aber echt nen super Gewässer sein gerade auf Rapfen soll es dort echr super sein.


----------



## zorra (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann man im Giesbeck eigentlich überall fischen oder gibt es Schutzzonen?

Petri
Blauen#6[/QUOTE]
....vom Boot aus ja.....von Land aus teilweise nicht...da Naturschutzgebiet und ein Stück ist Giesbeekervereins Wasser.
Bijland Zander und Hecht gehören dem B-Fischer Koeman...siehe youtube....smullen met smulders.....die Laichzander und Hechte holt er gerade jetzt.
gr.zorra


----------



## blauen (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

An alle erst mal vielen Dank:l

Werde mal im laufe des Jahres noch mehr Infos sammeln und dann mal schauen. Was das Vertikalangeln angeht werde ich  testen ob das  vom Kayak aus auch geht. Morgen fahre ich zum Giesbeck und wenns nur für ne "Stunde" ist. Die Schnur muß naß sein und egal welche Fisch beißt -(wenn einer beißt)-wäre es eine Premiere vom Yak aus, denn ich habe bisher nur Meerforellen,Regenbogenforellen und Hornhechte vom Yak aus gefangen. Wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Angelwochenende und schönes Wetter#d 

Gruß   
   Blauen:vik:


----------



## bertman (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So,

Thema de Bijland:
Man braucht keinen Vispass dafür aber die Angelerlaubnis vom Fischrechtinhaber (Berufsfischer).
Bootsangeln nur zeitlich eingeschränkt möglich!

Mehr hier:

http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php

Gruss Robert


----------



## Tim78 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallö
Habe mal wieder ne Frage .....?|kopfkrat
Suche schon seit Tagen nach einem Livewell.
Alles was ich gefunden habe bei Google und co. steht hinterm großen Wasser (sprich USA) .Aber es muß doch möglich sein ein reines Becken mit oder ohne Anschlüße in Deutschland zu bekommen ?|bigeyes
Oder hat noch jemand privat was zuverkaufen ?
Will es in mein Quicky einsetzen sollte also so um die max.80-90cm breit sein.
War heute übrings am Loch war mitelmäßig hatten insges. 8stk waren aber auch erst gegen mittag dort.


----------



## link (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm, glaube du kannst da am besten eins aus Alu o. Edelstahl Kanten bzw Schweißen lassen so fertig kaufen wüßte ich keinen 
gruß Link


----------



## zorra (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim es gibt für die Nks-Live eine Kühlbox mit dem Mass die ist länglich mit Deckel Pumpe dran und fertig aber frag mich nicht nach der Firma ...oder so wie Link es meint.
Wie war die grösse am R-Loch?
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Hmm, glaube du kannst da am besten eins aus Alu o. Edelstahl Kanten bzw Schweißen lassen so fertig kaufen wüßte ich keinen
> gruß Link




So würde ich es auch machen!! Einfach inne Schlosserei geben und aus V4A kanten!! Ist denke ich auch die günstigste alternative!!


----------



## Tim78 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na dann muß ich wohl mal in die nächste Blechbude,ist ja eigendlich schnell passiert .
Wenn man nicht so faul wäre bin ja selber gelernter Metal-Knicker:q.
Deswegen dachte ich an die Fertig Version.
Die Zander am Loch waren wie immer nur mittelmaß einer hatte über 70cm aber das sind dort ja auch schon ausnahme Fische .Was mich viel mehr aufgeregt hat das dort momentan so viele Prügel-Knaben unterwegs sind.habe selber gesehen wie die Jungs mit dem Rechteckigen Köpfen min.2Zander abschlagen haben die kaum 30cm groß waren.Auf Nachfragen wo der kleine Zander hin ist bekommste nur ein freches Grinsen........|gr:|gr:|gr:


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> War heute übrings am Loch war mitelmäßig hatten insges. 8stk waren aber auch erst gegen mittag dort.




Hmmm, von der NKS zum Loch? Junge, Junge da habt Ihr aber auch kein Zuhause, oder? Oder seid Ihr das nicht auf dem 71ten platz?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Was mich viel mehr aufgeregt hat das dort momentan so viele Prügel-Knaben unterwegs sind.habe selber gesehen wie die Jungs mit dem Rechteckigen Köpfen min.2Zander abschlagen haben die kaum 30cm groß waren.Auf Nachfragen wo der kleine Zander hin ist bekommste nur ein freches Grinsen........|gr:|gr:|gr:



Eine andere Methode dort ist die Folgende, der eine fährt ganz normal mit dem Boot zum Loch, Kollege steigt erst dort im Boot zu...ist also mit dem Auto dort. Nach Angelende werden die Zander (2 Eimer) blitzschnell ins Auto verladen und Kollege(Holländer) düst ab ohne sich umzuziehen, Stiefel auszuziehen noch sonst was. Da die Politi ja gerne mal am Hafen wartet um Angler abzufangen um zu kontrollieren, wissen ja viele mittlerweile. So von mir beobachtet letzte Woche...es war ausser mir auch niemand dort, da Wochenmitte. Aber der Knabe mit seinem knallroten "Gummiboot mit Hund" ist mir nicht ganz unbekannt.
Andere Methode, dort gern durch "Opi" gemacht, Zander gleich Pfannenfertig filitieren, braucht weniger Stauraum im Boot und die Eingeweide werden gleich mit entsorgt, die Jungs sind schon ganz schön "erfinderisch" geworden um nicht erwischt zu werden. Hatte nur einen Pipizander in 3 Std, hab aber erst gegen 15 Uhr begonnen.

Bei 4 mitgenommen Zandern wäre sie ja noch legal unterwegs #q  macht mir nicht mehr wirklichen Spaß dort.
http://www.sportvisserijnederland.n...3136/schokkend:_ongewenste_vissen__video.html
sollen sich doch dort ihren Fisch holen, dort in der Nordsee wird er einfach über Bord gekippt.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ganz ehrlich.. Wenn ich das sehen würde, würde ich sofort die Wasserschutz rufen!! Die Nummer steht doch im Fischpass! Da darf man sich dann auch nicht zu schade für sein!! Das geht nämlich gar nicht!
Und glaubt mir, wenn die erwischt worden wären, wären die dort nicht mehr aktiv unterwegs!!


----------



## Skorpio (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. Wenn ich das sehen würde, würde ich sofort die Wasserschutz rufen!! Die Nummer steht doch im Fischpass! Da darf man sich dann auch nicht zu schade für sein!! Das geht nämlich gar nicht!
> Und glaubt mir, wenn die erwischt worden wären, wären die dort nicht mehr aktive unterwegs!!


 
Genau, nicht jammern, einfach anrufen und gut ist :m


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich.. Wenn ich das sehen würde, würde ich sofort die Wasserschutz rufen!! Die Nummer steht doch im Fischpass! Da darf man sich dann auch nicht zu schade für sein!! Das geht nämlich gar nicht!
> Und glaubt mir, wenn die erwischt worden wären, wären die dort nicht mehr aktiv unterwegs!!



Klar hätte ich angerufen, ich habe allerdings kein Handy und erlaube mir auch keines. Das hat natürlich manchmal auch Nachteile klar, aber nur deswegen schaffe ich mir keines an. Erwachsenen Menschen sollten wissen was sie tun, die Konsequenzen bekommen auf Sicht alle zu spüren. Wenn ich lese das Berufsfischer immer gnadenloser und rücksichtloser zb. am Ijsselmeer so wie dem Markermeer und anders wo zu Werke gehen dürfen, sind solche Leute nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht bald konsequent durchgreift werden die Fischbestände weiter zurück gehen. Wenn es mit den Fischbeständen wieder bergauf gehen soll müssen klar Mitnahmeverbote kommen für jeden, alles ander sind Symptombekämfungen die zu nix führen werden.
Diese Leute werden einmal erwischt, dann trifft man sie ein Jahr lang nicht an dort und dann tauchen sie wieder auf mit solchen Tricks. Ist der Verein doch auch selberr Schuld denen wieder die Vergunning zu verkaufen, kein Einzelfall.
Ich jammer da nicht rum sondern ziehe nur meine Konsequenzen indem ich dort nicht mehr oft auftauche oder demnächst sowas nicht mit finanziere. In Nachbarort dort lässt es sich auch angeln und gilt Mitnahmeverbot, meistens angelt man dort allein.


----------



## link (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kein Handy ? das sowas heutzutage noch gibt gerade wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist sollte man immer ein Handy dabei haben falls man mal in Not gerät oder jemand Hilfe braucht ist man ohne aufen Wasser aufgeschmissen 
gruß Link


----------



## wilhelm (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



			
				[B schrieb:
			
		

> Zander[/B];3234409]Klar hätte ich angerufen, ich habe allerdings kein Handy und erlaube mir auch keines. Das hat natürlich manchmal auch Nachteile klar, aber nur deswegen schaffe ich mir keines an. Erwachsenen Menschen sollten wissen was sie tun, die Konsequenzen bekommen auf Sicht alle zu spüren. Wenn ich lese das Berufsfischer immer gnadenloser und rücksichtloser zb. am Ijsselmeer so wie dem Markermeer und anders wo zu Werke gehen dürfen, sind solche Leute nur ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.
> Wenn der Gesetzgeber nicht bald konsequent durchgreift werden die Fischbestände weiter zurück gehen. Wenn es mit den Fischbeständen wieder bergauf gehen soll müssen klar Mitnahmeverbote kommen für jeden, alles ander sind Symptombekämfungen die zu nix führen werden.
> Diese Leute werden einmal erwischt, dann trifft man sie ein Jahr lang nicht an dort und dann tauchen sie wieder auf mit solchen Tricks. Ist der Verein doch auch selberr Schuld denen wieder die Vergunning zu verkaufen, kein Einzelfall.
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> Kein Handy ? das sowas heutzutage noch gibt gerade wenn man mit dem Boot unterwegs ist sollte man immer ein Handy dabei haben falls man mal in Not gerät oder jemand Hilfe braucht ist man ohne aufen Wasser aufgeschmissen
> gruß Link



Hi,
mein erster Gedanke.
Ohne Handy aufs Wasser geht überhaupt nicht.
Den Sommer über vielleicht noch ein zu verzeihender Fehler , aber im Winter wenn nichts los ist auf dem Wasser dann ist das nicht nur leichtsinnig , das sind schon ziemlich dumm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



wilhelm schrieb:


> [B schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Udo561 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> wilhelm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Polizei rückt dafür kaum oder nur selten aus .
> ...


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|bla:|bla:|bla:mein erster Gedanke |kopfkrat
ein Handy, der Retter in allen Lebenslagen, und Nöten....|bla:|bla:|bla:
im Winter alleine auf dem Wasser....|bla:|bla:|bla: Wo?Wann? In Holland? In Not geraten bist...|bla:|bla: ja die Seen haben alle die Größe vom Schwarzen Meer wo ich dann verhungern werde.|bla:|bla:
Du stehst auf der Autobahn neben einer Notrufsäule und suchst wahrscheinlich nach deinem Handy   manche versichern sich auch noch gegen den Tod weil sie Angst vorm Leben haben. Man, man, man...mit euch wollte ich nicht auf Abenteuertour gehen. Da muss man sich zuerst überzeugen ob man auch jaaaa nix vergessen hat wie Ipod, Handy, Laptop, TV, GPS, Echolot....#6


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

so, nun wird wieder geangelt(ohne Handy), die Saison neigt sich dem Ende entgegen und sie war schon bislang nicht so doll dank Hochwasser, Eis, Sturm und Horden von neugierigen Touristen und Wanderanglern. :q


----------



## Udo561 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla:mein erster Gedanke |kopfkrat
> ein Handy, der Retter in allen Lebenslagen, und Nöten....|bla:|bla:|bla:
> im Winter alleine auf dem Wasser....|bla:|bla:|bla: Wo?Wann? In Holland? In Not geraten bist...|bla:|bla: ja die Seen haben alle die Größe vom Schwarzen Meer wo ich dann verhungern werde.|bla:.



Hi,
kannst das ruhig ins lächerliche ziehen wenn es dir da durch besser geht und du dein Gewissen so beruhigen kannst.

Ich wünsche dir keinen Notfall auf dem Wasser , aber glaub mir , wenn du mal in Not sein solltest erinnerst du dich vielleicht an meine Worte und kaufst dir zumindest zum Bootsangeln ein 19,95 Euro Prepaid Handy 
Gruß Udo


----------



## link (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Udo
da hast du  vollkommen recht man braucht nicht mal ne Simkarte jedes Handy kann auch ohne Karte die Notrufnummern wählen 
gruß Link


----------



## Boiliewerfer (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> |bla:|bla:|bla:mein erster Gedanke |kopfkrat
> ein Handy, der Retter in allen Lebenslagen, und Nöten....|bla:|bla:|bla:
> im Winter alleine auf dem Wasser....|bla:|bla:|bla: Wo?Wann? In Holland? In Not geraten bist...|bla:|bla: ja die Seen haben alle die Größe vom Schwarzen Meer wo ich dann verhungern werde.|bla:|bla:
> Du stehst auf der Autobahn neben einer Notrufsäule und suchst wahrscheinlich nach deinem Handy   manche versichern sich auch noch gegen den Tod weil sie Angst vorm Leben haben. Man, man, man...mit euch wollte ich nicht auf Abenteuertour gehen. Da muss man sich zuerst überzeugen ob man auch jaaaa nix vergessen hat wie Ipod, Handy, Laptop, TV, GPS, Echolot....#6




Ich gehe immer mit Leuten auf Abenteuertour die vorraus denken 

Was ist denn wenn du mal etwas beobachtest? Gar ein unfall auf dem Wasser?....ein gestürzter Angler auf ner Steinpackung? Weit und breit keine Sau die morgens um 7 am Wasser rumhängt....evtl ein Spaziergänger der in der Ferne mit dem Hund geht . Dem kannste dann ja ´eben ´ bescheidgeben.

Zu wissen wo man sich gerade befindet und eine vernünftige Meldung abzugeben, wenn etwas passiert ist, gehört bei mir zum Grundgedanken.

Nicht selten düsen im Sommer jet-boote rum, ein Sturz und schon kann dein Handy evtl Leben retten 

Oder das eines anderen sogar DEINS  

Bei und haben immer alle Bootsangler oder Uferangler eins dabei ..Fotos kann man mit diesen Geräten auch noch machen...Klasse Erfindung ^^

also tight lines und bis bald...


----------



## zanderzone (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



boiliewerfer schrieb:


> ich gehe immer mit leuten auf abenteuertour die vorraus denken
> 
> was ist denn wenn du mal etwas beobachtest? Gar ein unfall auf dem wasser?....ein gestürzter angler auf ner steinpackung? Weit und breit keine sau die morgens um 7 am wasser rumhängt....evtl ein spaziergänger der in der ferne mit dem hund geht . Dem kannste dann ja ´eben ´ bescheidgeben.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## helgen (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren am Samstag mal wieder mit zwei Booten in Nl unterwegs
und wir konnten schöne große Winterzander (9) an der Zahl
überreden der größte war 83 cm er biß auf einen schönen HT-Gummi der uns zum Testen  überlassen wurde.
Einige Barsche und ein Hecht wurden noch von unseren Belgischen mitangeln gefangen.#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Helgen, schön das mal wieder einer los war und auch hier berichtet. Ich lag leider mit ner schweren Bronchitis zu Hause und habe die Welt zusammen gehustet.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Boiliewerfer schrieb:


> Ich gehe immer mit Leuten auf Abenteuertour die vorraus denken
> 
> Was ist denn wenn du mal etwas beobachtest? Gar ein unfall auf dem Wasser?....ein gestürzter Angler auf ner Steinpackung? Weit und breit keine Sau die morgens um 7 am Wasser rumhängt....evtl ein Spaziergänger der in der Ferne mit dem Hund geht . Dem kannste dann ja ´eben ´ bescheidgeben.
> 
> ...




Ich muss keine ständigen Fotos von meinen Raubfisch Fängen machen, wozu soll das dienlich sein? Ich habe in den letzten 30 Jahren so viele Zander wie Hechte gefangen das ich weiss wie diese aussehen, auch Zander von über dem Meter. Da muss ich sicher nicht mehr jeden größeren Zander "knipsen" und diesen unnötigen Schaden zufügen! Das mal nur dazu...

Ich frage mich wie die Leute das noch vor  ca wie 10 Jahren gemacht haben wo kaum jemand ein Handy hatte? Ich hatte da zwar da schon ein Handy, wurde aber wie ein Außerirdischer Bekloppter angesehen,wenn ich dieses dann mal hin und wieder benutzte um zb eine sms zu verschicken. 
Aber im ernst, damals "turnten" auch schon nicht wenige Leute auf den Buhnen herum und hätten sich ihre Hacksen brechen können usw. und genug Bootsfahrer die zum angeln fuhren gabs auch schon. Was haben die in so einem Fall getan? Laut Hilfe geschrien, Rauchzeichen gegeben, sich verduftet und den Mann sein Schicksal überlassen? Was?? Vielleicht hin gefahren, den Mann aufs Boot genommen und zum Hafen gefahren?

Es gab auch schon Yetski die wie die Irren übers Wasser geballert sind....ich weiss es aus meinen Anfangsjahren des Bellyboot fahrens, was auch schon über 10 Jahre her ist. Liegen die Anderen Verunfallten, in Not Geratenen nun alle tot auf dem Grund oder was? Ich muss mir mal die Toten/Verunfallten/ Nicht Geholfenenen /Stastistiken der damaligen Jahre mit Heute vergleichen, ob da tatsächlich so hohe Raten waren, denen nicht geholfen werden konnte dank des Fehlens eines Handys. Muss ich ein Handy besitzen um jemand anderen zu helfen der am Ufer am verbluten ist, der ein Bein gebrochen hat, oder leiste ich nicht zuerts mal erste Hilfe und bringe den Mann in Sicherheit oder hole selber Hilfe indem ich los fahre? Also ich glaube mal manche von euch fühlen sich nur aufgrund der Tatsache das sie Handy dabei haben in Sicherheit, einer sehr trügerischen Sicherheit.

Hier ma, ein wie ich finde sehr guter Text dazu, nebenbei zudem auch eine sehr gute Website die ich oft besuche und nicht nur diese in dieser Art.
http://www.flegel-g.de/2011-02-14-Food-Inc.html

Aber jeder muss wissen was er tut und macht, gelle...aber vorschreiben lassen tue ich mir garnichts und beurteile selber was nötig ist und was nicht. Wem das nicht schmecken sollte, sein Problem nicht das meinige. Und wer keinen Spaß verstehen sollte und sich angegriffen fühlt, sorry war keine Absicht.
Und lasen wir das Thema Handy mal....ich helfe Leuten schon die in Not sind und wenn ich das sehe, keine Sorge. Macht euch um mich mal keine Gedanken,ich werde mich schon zu helfen wissen, und nun Ende und Out zu diesem Thema. #h


----------



## Boiliewerfer (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keiner zwingt dich ein handy zu kaufen, lediglich die Vorteile wurden kurz erwähnt 

Allerdings sind deine ´Gegendarstellungen´ eher veraltet  

Du musst nichts aber Du kannst , das ist ein Unterschied zu Früher. Denn da gab es sowas ja auch nicht...

Deswegen können wir auch Heutzutage aus Freizeitvergnügen Angeln gehen und müssen nicht mit Holzspeer an ner Flussverengung hocken.
Ob Du Bilder machst oder nicht, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Ich Fotoknipse ja als Erinnerung an etwas und nicht aus biologischer Sichtweise.
Du könntest auch mit Pferd und Kutsche zum Angeln fahren, würde mich in keinster Weise stören...nur nehme ich mein Auto.

Ich habe es nicht böse gemeint oder wollte jemanden ärgern, nur sehr oft schreiben sowas Leute die noch niemals, dringend Hilfe gebraucht haben...und glaube mal eins:  Minuten werden zu gefühlten Stunden 

Also freuen wir uns, da ja bald Frühling ist...


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich wie die Leute das noch vor  ca wie 10 Jahren gemacht haben wo kaum jemand ein Handy hatte?




Hi,
wer heute ohne Handy mit einem Boot unterwegs ist handelt in meinen Augen fahrlässig und hat nichts auf dem Wasser zu suchen.
Es ist die Pficht von jedem Bootsfahrer im Fall der Fälle Hilfe zu leisten.
Kommt schon gut wenn man dann jemanden aus eiskaltem Wasser retten  konnte aber keine Hilfe herbeirufen kann weil man kein Handy dabei hat.#q

Aber jeder wie er möchte und meint , es gibt ja immer wieder Bootsfahrer die erst selber schlau werden wenn etwas passiert ist.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Helgen, schön das mal wieder einer los war und auch hier berichtet. Ich lag leider mit ner schweren Bronchitis zu Hause und habe die Welt zusammen gehustet.




Moin Jochen!! 
Wie siehts aus? Wollen wir noch mal ne Tour planen?
Wetter is ja traumhaft.. von mir aus auch gerne mal in der Woche, wenn Du Zeit hast!

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Udo561 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin Jochen!!
> Wie siehts aus? Wollen wir noch mal ne Tour planen?
> Wetter is ja traumhaft.
> Gruß
> Timo



Hi,
komme gerade vom Wasser , täuscht euch mal nicht , der Wind ist eisekalt .
Gruß Udo


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber die Sonne ist da!! Das ist die Hauptsache!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Joa Timo, wie ich oben schrieb. Die Bronchitis......deswegen blieb auch die Arbeit von über einer Woche liegen. Also nix mit frei. Dann steht die Anglermesse in Lingen an, wo ich ab Freitag auch helfen wollte. Dach gehts ins Holz. Die Winter werden länger und die Frauen wollens Warm haben. 

Mal sehen was noch geht. Wenn überhaubt dann Sonntag`s. Bitte bedenke das am 6ten Karneval ist und wir dann Richtung Köln unterwegs sind.


----------



## Tim78 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie wußte gar nicht wo man in Köln vertikalen kann?|kopfkrat
Mußt nur aufpaßen demnächst laufen da so verrückte Horden rum nicht das du mit Auto und Boot mitten in der menge landest:q:q:q:q:q.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Top Köder Kamalle:m


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wirds wohl nicht mehr 

Kann mich nicht jemand mitnehmen?? Jochen hat ja keine Zeit für mich ;-)


----------



## link (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja Karneval :-( gut das ich da am Volkerak bin


----------



## zorra (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Also wirds wohl nicht mehr
> 
> Kann mich nicht jemand mitnehmen?? Jochen hat ja keine Zeit für mich ;-)


...sei nicht traurig....zur Not geht es auch mal von Land aus.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, das geht.. aber das Problem ist, das aufgrund der Wetterbedingungen (Eis und Hochwasser) noch nicht viel war mit Vertikalangeln diese Saison !!


----------



## Tim78 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone
Als Themenstarter solltest du dir mal was eigenes zulegen ,oder?
War spaß kenn das ja selber wenn man am Land festhängt.Wie spontan kann man dich denn anrufen weiß noch nicht sicher ob ich am WE loskomme.
Gruß Tim


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim: Du hast recht!! Werde ich auch noch mal machen!
Immer spontan! Kann mir sofort Urlaub nehmen, aber dieses WE ist schlecht! Nächstes würde passen!


----------



## link (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Fährt von euch noch jemand nach Lingen zur Messe?


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

jo ich bin auf dem grossen stand von grüppen.


----------



## link (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Jochen:
War mit Heiko da, hab dich leider nich erkannt#q
 erst als Heiko mir gesagt hat das du es warst.
Die Messe hat mir besser gefallen als die in Dortmund
gruß Alex


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Alex, ich hatte doch die Jacke von Grüppen an. Macht aber nix, ich war mir auch nicht sicher. 

Das holen wir beim Vertikal-Boardie-Treffen nach.


----------



## pk0312 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wir waren freitag in rhederlag unterwegs , morgens war es absolut windstill und so nebelig das man die hand vor augen nicht mehr gesehen hat. Leider wollten die zander nicht wirklich beissen so das am ende nur 4 zander bis 65 das boot von innen sehen konnten


----------



## WallerKalle04 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

petri pk! wie tief stehen sie denn noch?


----------



## Sibbel (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also letzte Woche haben wir in Rhederlaag zwischen 11 und 15 meter gefangen.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Sibbel (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach Leute wie sieht es denn Eigentlich mit dem "Borditreffen" aus? 
Ich mein bald ist SCHONZEIT.

#q#q


----------



## pk0312 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja wir haben auch auf 11-13 m gefischt aber der letzte kam in der einfahrt auf 4 meter

ps die sind da ganz schön am baggern in  dem teich sehr sehr trüb alles


----------



## ttemming (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren am Samstag noch am NSK unterwegs. Haben bei echt miesen Wetter#q 7 Zander auf 8 bis 10 meter gefangen.
Gruss Thorsten


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Sibbel schrieb:


> Ach Leute wie sieht es denn Eigentlich mit dem "Borditreffen" aus?
> Ich mein bald ist SCHONZEIT.
> 
> #q#q



Moin Sibbel, das Treffen war ja die Idee von Tim. Letztesmal musste er ja nach München. Dieses mal könnte er das ja Organisieren.

@Tim wie sieht es aus? Machste noch was?

Ich könnte diesen Monat nur Sonntags. Das Kaminholz möchte gerne noch gesägt werden. Damit habe ich diesen Monat Samstag`s genug zu tun.


----------



## Sibbel (2. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim!!

Machste noch was???????|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

Mal nen Vorschlag,

Ich denke das mit dem "Treffen" und "anmelden" ist für viele hier ja ne echte Herrausforderung.

Las uns Doch einfach nen Sonnatg (z.B. 13.3.) aufm Rhederlaag zum fischen treffen. Wer kommt der kommt, wer nicht kommt, kommt eben halt nicht|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Heiko112 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Denke auch das es "einfacher" ist.

Ein Treffen ohne an und abmelden zu machen und wer da ist, ist dann auch da.

Werden dann mehr zusammen kommen wie mit anmeldungen.

Und man ist halt nicht so gebunden.
Also Leute Termin vorschlagen. 
Gewässer ist ja schon gewählt


----------



## Tim78 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi !
Sicher mach ich noch was|wavey:
Komm nur leider aus Beruflichen und Privaten Gründen in letzter Zeit kaum raus.Hab den Jochen in Lingen auch verpast oder nicht gesehn war froh das ich da Samstag mal eben für ne stunde durchschauen konnte:c.Deswegen habe ich mich bei den Terminen auch so zurück gehalten will nichts versprechen was ich dann nicht halten kann.
Wenn ihr nen Termin macht sag ich dann kurz vorher zu wenn ich es schaffe. Aber im vorraus ist das momentan ein wenig schlecht bei mir.
Will hoffen das sich das BALD wieder gibt dann komm ich auch wieder mehr raus .Auserdem hat der Jochen da vieleicht ja noch was, was mich brennend interessiert:k nur wie ihr seht schaffe ich es mal gerade zwischen Arbeit und Bett ein paar zeilen zu Tippen meine Nacht ist um 4,30Uhr wieder rum
Plant ihr mal wenn ich es Schaffe meld ich mich und an ein Paar Würstchen soll es auch nicht scheitern die kann ich wohl dazu steuern.
Gruß Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hi !
> Auserdem hat der Jochen da vieleicht ja noch was, was mich brennend interessiert:k



Echt????? Dann werde ich mit ebay und Totalfishing noch warten. Gut das Du es geschrieben hast. Ich dachte schon dat wäre nix für Dich.

Ich klinke mich dann mal erstmal für den 13ten ein. Falls nicht wieder irgend sone Bronchitis oder so eine Pest dazwischen kommt.#q#d#q


----------



## pk0312 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn Wind und Wetter passen würde ich auch kommen


----------



## helgen (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Könnten wir eine liste machen wer den kommen will?|wavey:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hab leider noch kein boot denk mal wenn ihr im herbst wieder ein treffen macht wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Tim78 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

13.3. Dat geht da sind wa dabei , wollen wa mal Hoffen das , das Wetter so einigermaßen mitspielt .Wenn noch einer keine Gelegenheit hat kann ich noch einen Platz vergeben aber bitte Rechtzeitig anmelden weil ich sonst mit dem Quicki komme.
Gruß Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



helgen schrieb:


> Könnten wir eine liste machen wer den kommen will?|wavey:



Moin, klar könnte ich machen. Gucke doch bitte auf meine Signatur und klicke dann auf Vertikal-Boardie-Treffen. Wenn es hilft mache ich ne Liste. So aus dem Stehgreif sind es Sebastian, Heiko, Tim und meine Wenigkeit.


----------



## zanderzone (4. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

SCH EI SS Datum :-(
Hab ich immer ein Spiel! Und wir stecken voll im Abstiegskampf! Kann also nicht fehlen! So ein Mist!


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Timo.......???????? ich hatte doch gesagt das ich nur Sonntags kann im März. Gleichzeitig soll ein Termin vorgeschlagen werden. Gerne kann auch ein Samstag vorgeschlagen werden, ich bin dann aber raus.


----------



## Tim78 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Timo den Abstieg kannste eh nicht mehr retten .Aber noch zum letzten mal vor der Schonzeit noch nen Zander drillen.Also ist doch alles gesagt oder am 13.3 geht es ans Wasser dann muste dir auch nicht die heulenden Fans antun die dir eh die Schuld geben werden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Man mir fehlt hier der Danke Button. Deswegen: Danke Tim für das gute Posting zu Timo`s Abstiegspiels


----------



## Tim78 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So werde morgen mal ne Probefahrt auf Rederlaag machen ,sonst noch jemand morgen unterwegs ? Wie sieht es denn in letzter zeit auf dem Loch aus ?
Weiß nicht ob es schon jeder weiß ich hab noch nen HDS7 günstig abzugeben bei bedarf schreibt eben ne PN mit eurer Preisvorstellung.
Auserdem brauche ich noch nen Heckmotor min 55Lbs am liebsten den Vector also wenn ihr noch was wißt schreibt ,bitte


----------



## Sibbel (5. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tim,

Waren heute aufm Rhederlaag, konnten einen 60 Zander, 4 Barsche und nen kleinen Hecht erwischen.

Generell hatten wir traumhafte Bedinungen, kaum Wind aber die Fische wollten nicht so richtig.

Alle Fänge in der ersten halben Stunde.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## pk0312 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war gestern mit Angelkollege Zesch auf nem Maas Baggerloch (Vereinsgewässser) wir hatten ebenfalls traumhafte Bedingungen und die Fische haben Lust gehabt Ergebniss 20 Zander von 5cm-65 cm ; 8 Barsche wovon 3 über 40 waren (43,43,45) rest so um die 35 cm und zum Abschluss kam noch eine 1,02 m Hechtdame ins boot 
Rundum ein perfekter Angeltag


----------



## helgen (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



pk0312 schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit Angelkollege Zesch auf nem Maas Baggerloch (Vereinsgewässser) wir hatten ebenfalls traumhafte Bedingungen und die Fische haben Lust gehabt Ergebniss 20 Zander von 5cm-65 cm ; 8 Barsche wovon 3 über 40 waren (43,43,45) rest so um die 35 cm und zum Abschluss kam noch eine 1,02 m Hechtdame ins boot
> Rundum ein perfekter Angeltag


Petri hast denn auch bilder gemacht von so einem Erfolg
Wir waren Gestern auch mit vier Booten unterwegs auch in den Baggerlöchern hatten aber nur vier Fische alle so klein das Sie es nicht wert waren Fotografiert zu werden.#h


----------



## zanderzone (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Abstiegskampf läuft! Heute gewonnen
Sonntags kann ich wirklich nicht.. Kann man nichts machen!!
War sonst noch jemand los am WE??


----------



## Tim78 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren heute auf Rhederlaag war nicht viel Gedroschen . Denke es war der Ostwind hatten 2stk.
Die Fische standen ungewöhnlich flach heute .Wir sind aber auch schon gegen 13,00Uhr geflüchtet.
War nicht unser Tag heute .


----------



## Sibbel (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Tim,

war heute auch wieder auf Rhederlaag, haben ca 2 Stunden gefischt und sonst nur Boot gefahren und geschraubt. In den 2 Stunden hatten wir zu dritt nicht einen Biss.

War echt Sch.......  heute.#d#d



Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Arrrrghhhh, so kenne ich mein Hassgewässer. Ich hoffe das die Glasaugen nächsten Sonntag mehr Bock auf Gummi haben.


----------



## link (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
hier eben kurze info zum Volkeraktrip.
Hatten Top Bedingungen "Ententeich" pur!!!
haben Freitag und Samstag gefischt, insgesamt hatte ich 18 Fische, schöne Zander um die 70cm und paar dicke Barsche waren auch dabei.
Top Köder war der Legend in Goldglitter auf Spiering lief nichts
Aufen Hariengsvliet wurde zwar mehr gefangen was die Stückzahl angeht aber die Fische waren im durchschnitt viel kleiner.
Hatten uns drei Hütten gemietet für insgesamt 11 Personen haben Abends alle zusammen noch schön Gegrillt und das ein oder andere Bier ist dann auch noch geflossen 
kurzum ein gelungener Tripp
gruß Alex


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Um noch mal kurz auf das Treffen zu kommen. Sebastian hat ja den nächsten Sonntag vorgeschlagen. Aber da steht ein z.B. Das heisst zum Beispiel. Ist denn der 13.03 jetzt der Termin? 

Und ja ein ungezwungenes Treffen ist vielleicht ja nicht schlecht. Aber so eine Wurst vom Grill wäre zwischen durch auch nicht schlecht. Dazu müsste man aber die fast genaue Zahl der Teilnehmer kennen. Also ich fände es gut wenn man zumindest hier zusagt. Ich würde dann ne Liste machen und auch die Würstchen und den Grill mit Kohle mitbringen.

@Ivo, das Treffen sollte in Rhederlaag statt finden. Da gibbet auch ne Seite zu. Musste mal gucken. Ich meine einfach an Rhederlaag ein .nl anhängen oder so.


----------



## pk0312 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



helgen schrieb:


> Petri hast denn auch bilder gemacht von so einem Erfolg


 
ich nicht aber der Zesch ich reiche sie nach sobald ér sie rübergeschieckt hat #6


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, grosses Schweigen hier. Haben wir denn auch eine z.B Treffpunkt Uhrzeit?


----------



## Tim78 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie
Sorry ,Jochen ich hatte das jetzt mit deinen Daten gedacht die du für das Treffen angesetzt hattest war das falsch ?
Denke 7-7.30Uhr ist als Anfangszeit nicht schlecht und das mit dem Würstchen gegen12.30Uhr ist genau meine Hungerzeit für mich wäre das OK.
Müßen wir nur mal eben über die Wurst reden sprich Grill, Kohle und etc.
Wer das mitbringt und wer sich beteiligt .
Also an ein Paar Würstchen komm ich wohl ran müstet ihr mir nur sagen wieviele ungefähr.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, Das auf der Seite war ja noch vom letzten mal und nu nicht mehr gewünscht. Deswegen habe ich das auch nicht upgedatet. Ich dachte aber auch so an 7.00 Uhr an der Slippe. Ich würde einen Grill und die Kohle dazu mitbringen. Aber etwas mehr Beteiligung wäre nicht schlecht. 

Sonst bringen wir einfach eine bestimmte Menge mit (für 5 Personen) und gut ist.

Kann doch nicht so schwierig sein, zu sagen ob ja oder nein.

War gestern noch was nach dem Umzug?


----------



## Tim78 (8. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja stress pur ! Boot angehangen und ab zum Loch ,hab erst um 17.00Uhr geslipt bin dann los brauchte aber gar nicht bis zum Loch selber sondern hab in den Buhnen bis 19.00Uhr noch 4gute und 2 untermaßige gehabt .Lief also so wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte.
Mal ne andere Frage brauch für mein Quicki noch 2 Stuhlaufnammen mit pasender Höhenverstellung wo auser in Gladbeck kann ich die günstig kriegen ? Habe heute meine Mittelbank rausgeworfen will Hoffen das der Gröbste Umbau dann bis Sonntag passiert ist .


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ne günstige Stuhlaufnahme hätte ich auch gerne. Aber so um 50 Ocken kosten die immer, oder? 

@all, sonst keine Meinung zu Sonntag?


----------



## link (9. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie
ich kann sonntag nicht muß arbeiten 
sonst gerne


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alex, danke für die Rückmeldung. Weiss man wenigstens wo dran man ist.


----------



## Orga (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey guten Tag.
Bin neu hier und hätte ein paar Fragen...

Hab wohl schon hier den gesammten thread durch spioniert aber hab trotzdem noch ein paar probleme...

nachdem ich fast jeden bericht hier durch leuchtet habe, habe ich mir ein bötchen zugelegt, umgebaut, echolot gekauft, e-motor gekauft, 2 vertikalruten gekauft und bin einfachmal losgefahren ;-)
leider momentan noch mit mäßigen erfolg...

ich weiß auch das ihr mir nicht eure topplätze verraten wollt, jedoch für gute gewässer tipps bin ich schon dankbar.
War bis her 1x auf dem rheederlag und 1x in gennep auf son baggersee(hafen)

Aber ich weiß leider nicht wie ihr so auf 50 zander am tag kommt, mir würd ja schon mal einer reichen ;-) damit ich auch weiß ob ich die technik richtig ausübe oder nicht... das wichtigste ist ja immer das vertrauen in sich selbst, aber das schwindet momentan bei dem fangergebniss ;-)

Hab mich auch an den Booten orientiert die auf dem Wasser waren, allerdings wie gesagt noch nicht so richtig erfolg..

Wäre gerne zu eurem treffen am sonntag gekommen, damit ich mir da noch ein paar tricks abschauen hätte können.

Leider keine Zeit.. wollte am samstag los vllt habt ihr da schon ein gewässertipp bzw. ein paar gute ratschläge für mich.

danke schon mal im vorraus

mfg jan


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Orga schrieb:


> War bis her 1x auf dem rheederlag und 1x in gennep auf son baggersee(hafen)



Hi Jan ,
für das Hafenbecken in Gennep hast du hoffendlich den Zusatzschein , wird sonst teuer 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Orga (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja hab ich, wurden auch direkt am letzten samstag kontrolliert ,-)!!!

@ udo angel ich den wenigstens schon mal an den richtigen gewässern?


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Orga schrieb:


> @ udo angel ich den wenigstens schon mal an den richtigen gewässern?



Hi,
zu Rheederlag kann ich nichts sagen , aber von da werden ja immer gute Fänge gemeldet .
Gennep ist ok , na ja , ok ist untertrieben , ist eines der bessten Gewässer hier in der Gegend 
Wünsche viel Erfolg,
Gruß Udo


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jan das ist ganz einfach. Üben, üben, üben und nochmals üben. Wir üben schon seid 4 jahren und lernen immer noch. Ich denke hier wird sich ausgeschwiegen zu dem Thema. Aber die eine oder andere DVD zeigt den Einstieg. Rest steht oben am anfang meiner Zeilen.


----------



## Tim78 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Orga 
Der See in Rederlaag ist echt nicht schlecht aber zum Anfangen echt nicht wirklich geeignet .Maßenfänge sind auch in Holland nicht mehr an der Tagesordnung und Schneidertage kommen an Gewässern wie Rederlaag auch des öfteren vor.
Wenn du dich aber mal ne Zeit mit deinem Echolot und den Wassertemperaturen beschäftigs kommst du da auch hinter mit der Zeit lernst du dann Faktoren wie Wassertrübung und Luftdruck mit eizubauen. Wichtiger ist das du lernst lange, sehr lange konzentriert zu fischen.Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn du nach 4-5std endlich nen Biss bekommst und den nicht umwandeln kannst.
Gruß Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist denn ausser Tim, dorschbombe und wir noch jemand am Sonntag in Rl? Wir werden um 7.00 Uhr da sein.

@Tim, niemand hat sich wegen Grill und so geäußert. Deswegen bringe ich dafür nix mit.


----------



## Skorpio (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jan

Die Gewässer die Du ausgesucht hast sind für nen Anfänger recht schwer zu beangeln, deshalb bleib ganz lockker wenn Du nicht sofort viele Fische fängst.
Die angeblichen Massen-Fangerfolge die Du in Foren liest kannste getrost mal links liegen lassen, die sind zu 95% zusammengelogen 

Massenfänge kommen vor, aber meist bei denen die es nicht sagen 

Ich habs schon oft erlebt, das ich die "Helden" auf dem Wasser gesehen habe wie sie den ganzen Tag 3 Mini-Zander gefangen haben, beim ausslippen im Hafen haben sie dann mit 12 mittleren geprahlt und bis Montag im Forum warens dann schon 24 und alle recht groß :q

Du mußt Deine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln und darfst nicht aufgeben. Immer wieder ran und ausprobieren, lesen und üben, aber versteif Dich nicht auf "Expertentips", der Zander ist ne launische Diva und was heute super geht kann morgen schon total miserabel laufen...

Stell Dich selbst immer wieder in Frage und versuch Dich weiter zu entwickeln, irgendwann platz der Knoten und Du hast das "Fingergefühl" wie Boot, Rute, Konzentration eine Einheit bilden und plötzlich harmonieren.

Jeder Schneidertag bringt Dich weiter wenn Du willst, durchhalten und abeiten, der Weg ist das Ziel :m

Hört sich schwülstig an, ist aber so :vik:

Wo kommst Du her und was für ein Boot hast Du ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Orga (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke schon mal für die Antworten...

@ michael@ komme aus reken in der nähe von borken

das boot ist ne plastik wanne... doppelwandig hab den ganzen mist wie sitzbänke raus gesägt bisschen mit holz ausgebaut und n teppich drüber geklebt... ist natürlich noch nicht wirklich fertig... sitze fehlen noch, grad kein geld für da ;-) behelfe mich grad mit leeren werkzeugkisten ;-) hab erstmal gedacht angeln wäre sinnvoller und der rest kommt dann während der schonzeit hoffe ich...
weitere details: 5 ps motor, echolot lowrance x 135, elektromotor von rhino dannach war wie gesagt das geld dann alle!!

Ps: übung ist natürlich das a und o, deswegen will ich morgen mit Vatter ne runde los wissen nur noch nicht wohin..

bis dahin und danke nochmal

ihr sprecht alle davon das rederlaag ziemlich schwer fürn anfänger ist habt ihr den vllt auch gewässertipp für anfänger... brauche auch keine riesen fische sondern erstmal kontakt mit den stachelrittern damit ich weiß ob meine technik irgendwie funktioniert ;-)


----------



## Sibbel (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute,

Ich werde am Sonntag nicht nach Rhederlaag kommen.
Ich habe mein Boot verkauft und es wird am Sonntag abgeholt.
Ich denke nächsten Sonntag werde ich wieder aufm Wasser sein.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo dann fragt sich wer dann sonst noch kommt. Sonst fahr ich wo anders hin.

Edit, Samstag 12.3: Ok wir sind raus, schlagen wo anders auf.


----------



## comander05 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo...
hab grad gelesen, dass man für gennep einen zusatzschein braucht ??? ich hab die grote vergunnig (oder so).... muss ich das ding dann auch noch haben??? und wo bekomm ich das ??????
danke schon mal...
gruss   andy


----------



## helgen (15. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren Heute mal wieder auf den Maasseen unterwegs mit zwei Booten und haben nachdem sich der Nebel aufgelöst hatte schöne bisse bekommen aber nichts besonderes zwei Barsche ein Pike und ein kleiner Zander das war am frühen Morgen.
Gegen Abend wie sich der Ostwind legte gings dann richtig schön ab wir hatten einen Barschberg erwicht und konnten
richtig schöne Barsche fangen der größte war um die 43cm.
Fazit am Donnertag gehts wieder raus.#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sibbel, was machste für sachen? Was gibt es denn für ein neues Boot? Dachte du wärst mit der Glastron zufrieden.


----------



## Sibbel (15. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Jochen,

ja klar war ich zufrieden, aber ich wollte was noch Familienfreundlicheres haben.
:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Sibbel schrieb:


> Hallo Jochen,
> 
> ja klar war ich zufrieden, aber ich wollte was noch Familienfreundlicheres haben.
> :vik::vik::vik:


Ist das eine Reinell ?
Und Du weisst schon was so ein Z-Antrieb verbraucht....


----------



## Heiko112 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Muahahahahah
Ne Ebbtide Catalina ist das glaube ich.
Das Ding hat nen 200 Liter Einbautank.
Aber der Sound der hinten aus dem Auspuff schon im Standgas rauskommt, entschädigt alles. :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

V8 drin? Jo so was blubbert schön wie wild.......Träum.....


----------



## Heiko112 (16. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau V8 drin.

Bin mal gespannt wie er das Boot auf`s Vertikalangeln trimmt. Hat mit der Glastron super geklappt, aber der Schinken ist ja noch ne Nummer größer.


----------



## helgen (18. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern auf der Maas und den Seen unterwegs leider konnten wir nur ein paar kleine Barsche ärgern.
Aber nähste Woche gehts zum Abschluß nochmal zum Hd,Hv hoch.Wettervorhersagen sind ok mal schaun ob wir was schönes fangen. #6


----------



## link (18. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@helgen:
ja das wird bestimmt gut war vor zwei wochen da haben gut gefangen allerdings aufen vk.
gruß LINK


----------



## pk0312 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> @helgen:
> ja das wird bestimmt gut war vor zwei wochen da haben gut gefangen allerdings aufen vk.
> gruß LINK


 

muss nicht sein vor 14 tagen waren die bedingungen richtig gut da hatten die Stachelritter richtig bock das wurde aber im laufe der letzten 14 tage immer schlechter

gestern waren wir an NHK und konnten nur 8 zanderchen zu nem biss verleiten dafür gabs nen 40er Barsch als entschädigung


----------



## link (20. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

kann sein aber irgendwann beißen die dann aber wieder


----------



## link (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
war heute aufen Sand Gat in "G",
der Fang hielt sich in grenzen Sieben Stück was angesichts der Bedingungen eigentlich recht gut war (siehe Bilder).
Das Zusanden hat begonnen!!!
Wo vorher 13m war ist jetzt noch 7m (hinten links in der Ecke) der Bagger war Heute zwei mal da , denke das die bis Ende des Jahres das Vorhaben umgesetzt haben.
Und das vor der Leichzeit :-(


----------



## sven_sid (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tach zusammen also ich werde jetzt im aprill nach holland fahren habe ein ferienhaus bei lemmer mit boot!!!

jetzt der hammer habe mir sagen lassen das zander und hecht schonzeit haben stimmt das???

darf ich also auch nicht auf zander angeln????

gruß sven


----------



## link (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@sven_sid:
ja das stimmt ab 1. April ist Ködersperrzeit keine Kunstköder (mit ausnahme einer Fliege wenn die nicht größer als 2,5cm ist) oder Naturköder die größer sind als 2,5cm auch keine Wurmstückchen oder Schlachterzeugnisse.
gruß LINK


----------



## zanderzone (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist natürlich sau ärgerlich, aber so ist es leider!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, was ist mit Sonntag? Sollen wir los?


----------



## link (21. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich kann noch eimal los vor der schonzeit aber da fahr ich bestimmt woanders hin
hab ja noch die hoffnung das die "nur" ne innenkurve ausgegraben haben und das das zusanden erst später beginnt


----------



## helgen (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren Gestern auf dem HV unterwegs als wir um halb sieben dort ankammen waren es noch 2 gr minus und kaum Wind aber schon einige Boote draußen. Wir also raus und den ersten spoot angefahren und dann gings auch schon los, beim herab lassen bekamen wir schon die ersten Bisse aber wie! Die Zander sind drauf los als gäbe es nichts mehr außer unsere Gummis.Es waren richtig harte und schöne Bisse auf den Gummis. Die denn auch so aus sahen, insgesamt konnten wir 17 Zander von klein 15 cm bis zu 78 cm fangen aber das schönste war ein Barsch von 51 cm.Gegen 11:00 Uhr war es windstill und die Sonne schien volle pulle und machte uns diesen Tag zu einem sehr schönen Angeltag. 
Am Nachmittag kam den auch noch das neue Vertikalboot den NL-Mannschaft vorbei grins siehe Bild.|uhoh:


----------



## link (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@helgen:
hört sich nach einem schönen Angeltag an Petri.


----------



## zanderzone (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

HV ist einfach nur geil!!
Petri!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist aber so weit weg von uns aus...........


----------



## zanderzone (23. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

helgen hat mir ne PN geschrieben, Jochen!!
Im herbst mal für ein WE hin!! Das könnte man auf jeden Fall machen!
Hauptsache der Wind spielt da mit!


----------



## link (23. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderzone:
wat is dat denn fürn bild in totalfishing dat gesicht kennste doch 
petri zum rapfen!
gruß Link


----------



## zanderzone (25. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habs einfach mal hingeschickt und wollte wissen ob sie es reinstellen!
Geil wa??:vik::vik:

Machen laune die Viecher ;-)


----------



## helgen (25. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

HV der zweite:
Ja wir hatten uns am Montag ja mit dem Virus HV angesteckt und sind dann kurz entschlossen gestern wieder hoch.
Was für ein Wetter wieder fast null Wind (kam aus Ost) wir den Spot wieder angefahren und kaum waren die Gummis im Wasser gings wieder los. Mein Bootspartner bekam ein Biss der Ihm den Gummi zerfetzte das gesicht hätte Ihr mal sehn solln. Mir passierte das ebenfalls wir also die neuen Gummis wierder drauf und ab. Wir konnten bei sehr schönem Wetter insgesamt diesmal 14 Zander fangen davon waren einige aber schon voller Laich die wir dann auch im Wasser schon von den Gummis befreiten.
Wir haben auch einen neuen Pointer ausprobiert:Bild 1 Möve nenen wir den schaut  mal ob Ihr denn auch gebrauchen könnt. Außerdem mußte mein Bootspartner auch noch was Ruhen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Helmut, schöne Bilder. Schönen Tag hattet Ihr. Naja ich habe zu Hause was geschafft. Auch nicht schlecht. 

Sagmal zu dem Echo so nah an dem E-Motor. Habt Ihr da so eine Universal Geberhalterung unten am Motor? Wenn ja, wir habt Ihr das mit dem Kabel gelöst?


----------



## helgen (28. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Morgen gehts zum letzten mal raus wir haben unser Boot noch mal klar gemacht Wetter ist ja klasse.
Werde euch dann berichten wie es denn war.#h


----------



## helgen (29. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heute waren wir aus den Maasseen untwergs Wetter war klasse kein Wind und Sonne pur aber kaum Bisse fast garnichts,kein anfasser nichts.
Gegen Mittag wie die Sonne richtig schien kamen die ersten Bisse
auf 8-10 m aber nur Barsche keine Zander das Wasser ist schon richtig warm 10 grad na ja so konnten wie Heute nur ein paar Barsche ärgern.
Aber am Donnerstag wolln wir noch ein letztes mal raus.#6


----------



## John Doe12 (30. März 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Petri an alle erfolgreichen#h

Wir waren zu zweit, die letzten beiden Tage unterwegs, bzw. gestern ab Mittag, bis zur Dämmerung und heute von morgens bis zum nachmittag.
Gefangen haben wir an beiden Tagen 7 Barsche bis 42 cm und 3 Zander. Gebissen haben alle in 4m Tiefe, tiefer war nichts zu machen, egal seis drum, wir hatten 2 Tage Topwetter und viel Spaß.
Wir fischen vertikal seit, Winter 2010 und da gibt es sicher noch einiges zu verbessern.
Aso Köder waren, Hairy Mary in Amber Jack und Fox Legend in Appleseed.
Nu ist erstmal Schonzeit, im Juni schauen wir dann weiter und verbessern unsere Technik.

Petri Martin


----------



## Sibbel (16. April 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute, da ja jetzt leider schonzeit ist|uhoh:|uhoh: wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob Ihr auch so mit dem Boot unterwegs seit und man sich mal treffen kann.
Wie wäre es denn mit nem Borditreffen ohne Angeln#h#h

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. April 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sebastian, Freitag nach Fehmarn. Komme dann am 30ten wieder. Dann mal schauen wann ich auf Hering komme. Auch gehts im Mai schon mal auf Makrele. Dann wollte ich ne neue Konsole bauen, Kork auf den Bootsboden legen und den Lack noch mal nach lakieren. Dann gehts schon wieder nach Fehmarn zum Sommer Urlaub. Ich bin auf jeden Fall raus.


----------



## link (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich zähl schon die tage :vik:


----------



## dauertest (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

genau!
Noch ne Woche dann gehts endlich wieder los...:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Echt????? Wegen der Makrelensaison und dem Sommerurlaub an der Ostsee habe ich das total vergessen. Danke das Ihr mich erinnert.


----------



## zanderzone (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fahr Donnerstag erstmal nach Berlin und werde die Spree ein bissel unsicher machen! Und dann gehts auch hier wieder rund!!


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Vertikalpros unter euch.

Fischt ihr das ganze Jahr vertikal, oder nur im Herbst und Winter?

Wir fangen in dieser Jahreszeit recht gut auf die konventionellen Methoden, schleppen mit Wobblern, Gufis jiggen etc. (Nach der Schonzeit selbstverständlich).
Ok ausprobieren und feststellen, ist klar, aber ich kann ne Menge an Material zuhause lassen, wenn es von vornherein sinnlos ist und so ein Boot ist ja kein Frachtschiff:q

Vielen Dank

Martin


----------



## zanderzone (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also, wir fischen das ganze Jahr vertikal! Der Führungsstil ein bissel aggressiver und dann passt das schon!
Pros?? Hat hier jemand Pros gesehen??


----------



## John Doe12 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Besten Dank für die Info, naja Pro´s ok das sind Leute, die Geld damit verdienen, war auch ironisch gemeint,:q ihr seit uns eben ein paar Jahre voraus, beim vertikalen, wir machen das erst seit letzter Saison.

So viel Spaß allen, die am WE starten und Petri heil...

Martin


----------



## dauertest (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich möchte die Saison dieses Jahr auf dem Rhein stromab hinter Nijmegen beginnen. Hat jemand Info über den Pegel dort? Es hat ja in den letzten Wochen sehr wenig geregnet. Ist dort Fischen bzw. Bootfahren noch gut möglich? 
Ich frage, da ich 300km Anreise hab und die Strecke absolutes Neuland für mich ist (hat mir auf Maps gut gefallen und der Rest wird sich zeigen).

Schon mal danke und Allen gute Fische zum Saisonstart...


----------



## RedArc (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

COUNTDOWN läuft jungs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vik:

Dürfen wir eigentlich samstag schon oder doch erst sonntag??


----------



## jogibaer1996 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ab 24 Uhr in der Nacht zum Samstag 

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## zanderzone (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das musst Du doch wissen, Chris

@dauertest: Hier hast Du einige Pegelstände! Einfach mal schauen, ob Dein Gebiet dabei ist:
http://live.actuelewaterdata.nl/waterstandNAP/waterstandNAP.html


----------



## RedArc (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gut dann ab 0uhr in der nacht zum samstag....dann bin ich 5 1/2 stunden später am wasser!!!!!! 

Aber samstag solls regnen....... neeeeiiiiiiin bitte nicht :[


----------



## discobarsch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo vertikal-angler,
hab mir vor kurzem mit einem kumpel zusammen auch ein boot gekauft. dazu kam natürlich auch gleich ein e-motor. da ich den e-motor jedoch auch des öfteren demontieren werde, das batteriekabel jedoch im boot bleiben soll, war ich schon auf diversen seiten für bootszubehör auf der suche nach einem entsprechenden stecker für 12v und max. 60A, finde jedoch nichts passendes!
such ich nach dem falschen? oder wo finde ich sowas?
bzw. wie habt Ihr das problem gelöst?

vielleicht hat ja jemand lust zu helfen!
danke,
gruss


----------



## hans (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ist ganz einfach, ich habe einen stecker aus dem campingbereich, 3pole kostet kleines geld und funktioniert jetzt schon 3 jahre.
Das sind so blaue stecker, sehen aus wie starkstromstecker im kleinformat.


----------



## discobarsch (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

meinst du sowas:
http://www.compass24.de/web/catalog/shop/technik_elektronik_stecker_verbinder/4878412

ich hab von elektronik so gut wie keine ahnung und da steht in der artikelbeschreibung 230V/16A und daher dachte das wäre nicht geeignet.

gibts den nichts speziell für dies anwedung?


----------



## wilhelm (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schau mal Hier ich glaube das wäre was für dich.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Discobarsch, ja sowas meint er. Nutze ich auch schon seid drei Jahren funktiniert top, sind allerdings etwas gross. 

Wilhelm auch nicht schlecht. Haste auch dafür einen Stecker der 20 AH verträgt? Der ist schön klein.

Anderenfalls mal nach Minnkota Stecker suchen und sich erschrecken bei dem Preis.

War eigentlich einer los? Warte auf die ersten Fangmeldungen. Mir war es zu Windig.


----------



## discobarsch (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

danke für die hinweise!
ich proiers mal mit den blauen, die lassen sich wenigstens immer sauber stecken.

gruss


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> danke für die hinweise!
> ich proiers mal mit den blauen, die lassen sich wenigstens immer sauber stecken.
> 
> gruss


 http://www.lenz-rega-port.de/index....p.browse&category_id=135&Itemid=53&TreeId=116

ruf mal da an die haben den CEE Stecker 2 Polig von 16-60 A.
Habe letze Woche meinen dort gekauft mit 32 A.
Kosten beide zusammen 40 Euro,gibt es für Kabel mit 10 und 16 qmm, und nicht die Klingeldrahtstecker holen, sonst wird es warm.


----------



## minden (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir benutzen Stecker aus dem Schweißerbedarf....sind damit bisweilen sehr zufrieden...


----------



## hans (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Genau die blauen sind es.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hans schrieb:


> Genau die blauen sind es.


Die sind aber verdammt sperrig...|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die gibbet aber auch zum einbauen und als abgewinkelten Stecker. Und kosten nur einen Bruchteil von den MinnKotas. Allerdings habe ich die von Minden favorisierte Methode auch schon mal gesehen, weiss aber nicht mehr wo. Die sind allerdings auch nicht so Sperrig.


----------



## Desperados (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also ich benutze ja stecker für trailer/anhänger 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Stecker-Steckdose-7-Polig-f-Anhanger-Trailer-LaN1010-/230405274487?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D15%26pmod%3D200475647366%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D319202558142538967
Funktionier prima ;-)


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wer noch eine Hammer Rute sucht.
Top Rute
ST Croix
Perfect Control Jig
Limited Edition
14-21g
gibt es nur 150 Stück


----------



## zanderzone (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glückwunsch!! Feines Stöckchen.. Mag nur keine Baitcaster, deshalb nichts für mich!!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!! Feines Stöckchen.. Mag nur keine Baitcaster, deshalb nichts für mich!!


 Hatte auch erst meine Bedenken,als ich vor 4 Jahren damit angefangen habe.
Aber bei wechselnder Tiefe immer den Bügel aufmachen hatte ich keinen Bock mehr.
Trotzdem habe ich noch 2 mit Stationärrolle die HT 2und die Godfather.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## dauertest (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich wollte mal hören wie euer Saisonstart so gelaufen ist.
Ich hab die Saison aus Mangel an brauchbaren Trailerstellen nicht im Rhein sondern in einem Kanal mit Verbindung zum Rhein begonnen. Dies stellte sich aber als Glücksfall heraus da wir zu zweit sehr gut gefangen haben. Wir haben in zwei Tagen 58 Fische erbeuten können und es waren auch zwei richtige Kracher dabei.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie es bei euch gelaufen ist...

Gruß dauertest


----------



## link (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na viel ist hier  ja nicht gerade los !
werd heut angreifen mal schauen ob sie beißen wollen.


----------



## John Doe12 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Wir hatten 2 Zander und einen Hecht, also nicht so der Brüller, aber es waren besch*****e Verhältnisse, mit viel Wind, Boen um die 60 Kmh, Köderkontrolle gleich null.

Am Montag werden wir nochmal schauen ob was geht.

Petri Martin


----------



## link (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

heute nochmal angegriffen....
hatte fünf Stück alle um die 55cm auf Tiefen zwischen 4 und 8m
Kollege hatte mit seiner Frau zwei Hechte ein Barsch und drei Zander paar Bisse hab ich noch verhauen #q trotzdem ne schönen Tag gehabt
gruß LINK


----------



## helgen (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern mal auf unser neues Gewässer unterwegs.
Es war ein voller Erfolg insgesamt: 8 Barsche von 15-37 cm, 4 Hechte von 30-60 cm, fünf Zander von 30-70 cm.
Schaut mal ich habe euch ein paar bildchen gemacht.|wavey:


----------



## link (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

für ein neues Gewässer ist das nicht schlecht!
wenn ihr das Gewässer erstmal besser kennt und dann gezielt die Hotspots abfischt kommt da bestimmt moch mehr !!!
Petri zu den Fischen.


----------



## helgen (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da hast Du recht Link aber der Hammer ist da wird noch gebaggert wir fahren am Sonntag mit zwei Booten hin und werden uns mal eine kleine Gewässerkarte erstellen.
Werd es dann Posten ok.|wavey:
Danke fürs Petri ich sage Dir die Hechte und die Zander gingen auf die Gummis wie verrückte.


----------



## Domestos (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen, suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Vertikal angeln. Kann leider kein Boot mein eigen nennen. Bin seit 11 Jahren DHC und SNB Mitgleid. Angeln gehe ich seit 36 Jahren. 
Bin also kein Anfänger. Sollte einer von Euch noch Platz im Boot haben, kann er mich gerne kontaktieren. Kostenbeteiligung selbstverständlich.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## helgen (24. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren Gestern mal auf uneren neuen See und haben uns eine kleine Gewässerkarte gemacht ging ganz gut mit dem neuen
Echolot von Dimi.
Geangelt haben wir auch wir hatten 4 Barsche ein,kleiner Hecht
und viel Wind.
Aber am Sonntag gehts für eine Woche gegen Norden.#h


----------



## link (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Fährt morgen noch wer los?


----------



## helgen (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Leute wir waren mal eine Woche auf Vertikaltour, wir hatten das große Glück einen Barschberg zufinden.
Auf diesen haben wir dann mit drei Mann insgesamt 78 Barsche
an einem Tag gefangen.Das war wie beim Heringsangeln kaum war der Gummi im Wasser gings schon los. Die Woche brachte insgesamt 173 Barsche von gr/kl 3 Hechte und nur vier Zander


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sehr schöne Bilder. Ich freue mich auch schon wenn ich wieder vertikalen kann. Erst geht es aber auf Dorsch rund um Fehmarn. Nach dem Urlaub wird angegriffen.

@Timo, herzlichen zum Hecht 100+cm.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Sibbel (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute, war von Euch jemand in letzter zeit mal aufm Rhederlaag zum Zander angeln???

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Bald Patch (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

der Rhederlaag ist ja zum Zanderangeln im Winter besser geeignet

Uwe


----------



## winni_07 (1. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi @all,

wollte mal kurz nachfragen ob ihr hier alle vom Boot angelt oder mir jemand vielleicht in Sachen vertikal an Spundwänden etc. weiterhelfen kann. Sprich vom Ufer, aber nicht mit DS - Montage.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.

MfG Chris


----------



## link (3. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

HALLO,
GESTERN WAR ICH MIT MEINEM BOOT AUF DER IJßEL
WOLLTE VERTIKAL DEN ZANDERN AUF DIE SCHUPPEN RÜCKEN 
HABE BEIM ZANDERANGELN JEDE MENGE GRUNDELN GEFANGEN AUF GUMMI SO UM 14CM GROß HABT IHR ÄNHLICHE ERFAHRUNGEN GEMACHT? WUßTE WOHL DAS DIE IM RHEIN SO ZAHLREICH SIND ABER IN DER iJßEL ?
MFG LINK


----------



## dauertest (3. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin,
hab letztes Jahr ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. War schon erstaunt das ich zum Saisonstart im Juni keine Grundel gefangen hab.

Gruß


----------



## Sibbel (6. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, ware letze Woche mit Heiko an der Jissel und wollten ein paar Brassen fangen und haben ca. 50-70 von diesen Dingern gefangen alle so von 6-15 cm voll Ekelig diese Dinger!!!!#q#q#q


----------



## dauertest (6. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja, ekelig würd ich jetzt nicht sagen aber die gehören einfach nicht dort hin.


----------



## link (6. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

die dinger sind einfach zu klein wenn die so 70cm werden würden dann könnt man die schön beangeln aber so


----------



## Tim78 (7. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das die Viecher in der Menge vorhanden sind ist mir auch neu . Habt ihr zumindest mal vernüftig Zander gefangen ? Meine ausbeute ging in den letzten Wochen echt gegen null mal vereinzelnt 3-4 stk. dann aber meist klein,das einzige was einigermaßen geht ist der Hecht .
auserdem ist mir das Wasser in letzter Zeit viel zu klar trotz der Regenfälle.....


----------



## link (7. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja hatte 6 zander und 2 barsche und paar bisse.... hab aber nicht lange geangelt


----------



## fischjeck (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



helgen schrieb:


> Wir waren gestern mal auf unser neues Gewässer unterwegs.
> Es war ein voller Erfolg insgesamt: 8 Barsche von 15-37 cm, 4 Hechte von 30-60 cm, fünf Zander von 30-70 cm.
> Schaut mal ich habe euch ein paar bildchen gemacht.|wavey:


Hallo  Helgen

Ich bin an Dir vorbeigefahren(auf dem Spaanjerd)ich Angle da schon länger.Das nächte mal melde ich mich bei Dir.
Gruß
Fischjeck


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

fischjeck, Du hast schon gesehen das helgen ein gesperrter User ist? Ich hoffe er kann dein Eintrag irgend wann lesen


----------



## fischjeck (11. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> fischjeck, Du hast schon gesehen das helgen ein gesperrter User ist? Ich hoffe er kann dein Eintrag irgend wann lesen


wiso kann ein gesperrter User Beiträge schreiben?


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischjeck schrieb:


> wiso kann ein gesperrter User Beiträge schreiben?



Weil er die geschrieben hat, bevor er gesperrt wurde.


----------



## fischjeck (12. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Weil er die geschrieben hat, bevor er gesperrt wurde.


kann mir einer sagen warum man hier gesperrt werden kann?
Danke für eine Antwort

Fischjeck


----------



## Bald Patch (14. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

ich wollte mit meinem Angelkollegen mal mit dem Boot nach Gennep in das Hafenbecken.
Dafür brauch ich aber einen Zusatzschein zum Vispas.

Kann mir denn jemand sagen,wo ich den bekomme?


MfG

Uwe


----------



## Deep Water (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das wäre auch für mich interessant. Im Paesplas gibt´s wohl den ein oder anderen Zander - sagt man |rolleyes

Aber die Sperrung von User "helgen" ist doch etwas seltsam. Ich kann seinen Beiträgen nicht entnehmen das er was "schlimmes" verbrochen hat.


----------



## Bald Patch (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,

dann sind wir ja schon 2 mit der gleichen Frage:m

Nur mit den Anrworten gestaltet es sich scheinbar schwierig.

Uwe


----------



## goeddoek (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bald Patch schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> dann sind wir ja schon 2 mit der gleichen Frage:m
> 
> ...





Nee - ist wirklich nicht schwierig :m Habs nur nicht eher gesehen #h

Gegen Boardregeln kann man ja auch ausserhalb von Postings verstoßen  Tut man dies mehrfach, kommts zur Sperre - ganz einfach.


----------



## Bald Patch (19. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja,danke |bigeyes

Meine Frage war aber,wo ich diesen Zusatzschein denn herbekomme

Uwe


----------



## Heiko112 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin
Bin heute seit ewigkeiten endlich mal wieder auf`s Wasser gekommen. Wollte eine paar Zander ärgern. Klappte auch recht gut und als Überraschungsgast hab ich dann noch nen Plattfisch gefangen. Das es die so weit im Inland der Niederlande gibt. |rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Sibbel (20. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Heiko, 
habe vor zwei Jahren an fast der gleichen Stelle auch so nen Platten gefangen!!!!

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## hans (22. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|kopfkratMoin hat da jemand mal einen tip wo ich im groninger raum vertikal fischen könnte?, tip braucht nicht öffentlich zu sein kann auch per pn.


----------



## link (23. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Hans: Sorry kenn mich da auch nich aus :-(


----------



## Tim78 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
mal ne frage kann mir jemand helfen mit ein paar Tip`s zum veluwe Meer ?
Keine Hot Spot`s oder so ne nur die Grundlagen,Slip stellen welche Verguning etc....;+
Möchte da die tage wohl mal hin und bin noch Plan los|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo da wird Dir der Tommi (Raubfischspezialist) wohl Tipps geben können. Er hat da schon einige Hechte geschleppt. Zander waren ehr mässig dort. Aber bei Dir bin ich mir nicht sicher. Da sollte das auch klappen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sagtmal kennt jemand hier eigentlich den gesperrten User Helgen persönlich? Dem würde ich gerne eine Mail schicken. Leider habe ich keine Mailadresse von Ihm. Gerne auch per PM


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mal ne frage kann mir jemand helfen mit ein paar Tip`s zum veluwe Meer ?
> Keine Hot Spot`s oder so ne nur die Grundlagen,Slip stellen welche Verguning etc....;+
> Möchte da die tage wohl mal hin und bin noch Plan los|kopfkrat



Umsonst slippen kannst Du an der Klappbrücke in Elburg.
Der normale VisPas reicht.
Gezielt auf Zander lohnt sich nicht. Der Hecht ist zu dominat dort....


----------



## Deep Water (30. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Umsonst slippen kannst Du an der Klappbrücke in Elburg.
> Der normale VisPas reicht.
> Gezielt auf Zander lohnt sich nicht. Der Hecht ist zu dominat dort....



Ist das eine vernünftige Slippe mit Steg zum Boot festmachen? Meist taugen die "Umsonst" Slippen ja nicht viel.


----------



## Deep Water (30. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Sagtmal kennt jemand hier eigentlich den gesperrten User Helgen persönlich? Dem würde ich gerne eine Mail schicken. Leider habe ich keine Mailadresse von Ihm. Gerne auch per PM



Ich kenne ihn, hab aber leider auch keine Kontaktdaten.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Deep Water schrieb:


> Ist das eine vernünftige Slippe mit Steg zum Boot festmachen? Meist taugen die "Umsonst" Slippen ja nicht viel.



Ne, ein Steg ist da glaube ich nicht...|kopfkrat


----------



## link (31. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War am weekend noch los viel wars nicht aber einen konnte ich dann doch noch überreden mal vorbeizuschauen


----------



## Deep Water (31. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sieht doch gut aus, Petri  #6


----------



## Tim78 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Jochen und Tommi
Bei meinen Glück in den letzten Tagen brauch ich da echt nicht mit Zander rechnen.War eigendlich mal auf nen vernüftigen Hecht aus:q.
Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für die Tipps werde das die Tage mal versuchen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat denn keiner der hier mitliest eine Kontaktadresse von Helgen? Kann ja auch per Pn sein, oder einfach so den Kontakt herstellen. Würde mir sehr helfen.


----------



## link (7. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sorry kenn helgen auch nur von hier


----------



## Deep Water (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hat denn keiner der hier mitliest eine Kontaktadresse von Helgen? Kann ja auch per Pn sein, oder einfach so den Kontakt herstellen. Würde mir sehr helfen.


 

Hallo, geh mal auf die Seite http://www.vertikaljupp.de/  Der Inhaber kennt Helgen und kann dir bestimmt weiterhelfen. Mail ihm einfach mal.

Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Deep Water. Werde ich machen. Ich hoffe das klappt. Immer diese Sperrungen hier. Bekommt man nicht mit und weg sind se.


----------



## zorra (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....oh 

ja der Jupp der hat dat Goldene Pflaster hier bekommen....Helgen dat silberne...und ich durfte gerade dat Bronzene wieder ab machen....so is es halt mit uns Alten...wir werden sofort verarztet.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

???????? zorra spricht für mich in Rätseln.


----------



## Deep Water (13. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

;+ was für Pflaster #c


----------



## discobarsch (25. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo,
weiss vielleicht jemand ob man für haringvliet, hollandsdiep und volkerak schon einen motorbootschein-see braucht oder reicht dort noch der motorbootschein-binnen?
des weiteren hab ich mal von radar-reflektoren gehört. weiss um ehrlich zu sein nicht genau was das ist und schon gar nicht ob das pflicht ist?
weiss da jemand mehr?

vielen dank im vorraus für eure hilfe


----------



## link (27. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy, 
war schon paarmal da habe den normalen Binnenschein
einen Radarreflektor hatte ich auch nicht die anderen Angelboote hatten auch keinen, der Reflektor kommt an dein Boot damit können die Berufsschiffer dich besser auf ihrem Radar sehen 
mfg Link


----------



## Tim78 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
War in letzter Zeit mal jemand raus ?
War letztes WE auf der G-Loch strecke in den Buhnen war wieder ziemlich mager einen Hecht ein Zander und nen paar Barsche.
Habe das gefühl das dieses Jahr zuviel Brut auf der Strecke ist.Vom Rhein und Maas werden ja teilweise ganz ordendliche Fänge gemeldet .
gruß Tim


----------



## link (27. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War heute auf giesbeck auch nich viel mehr
1 zander 1 hecht 1 barsch 4 grundeln denke die fressen sich an den grundeln satt.... die sind ja massig da :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sonntag Gooimeer, jungs was soll ich sagen. MegaMager. Wir hatten mit drei Man 2 Zander und insgesamt 7 Bisse. Andere Boote an der Slippe nix und ein son Lundfreak angeblich acht. Aber der hat bestimmt auch 20 Liter Sprit verballert so wie der von Hotspot zu Hotspot gedonnert ist. Und er war alleine im Boot. Schelm wer da böses denkt..............


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. September 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Discobarsch, hier in dem PDF kannste alles Nachlesen was die Niederländer gerne hätten. Auch die Gewässer stehen dort drin.


----------



## discobarsch (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

besten dank!
waren jetzt auch so da ;-)
trotzdem hilfreich das PDF, danke.
hatten an 4 tagen zu zweit 32 zander -meist kleinere- und 2 mittlere hechte. das war aber fast alles an einem tag. an dem tag wars halt bewölkt, sobald die sonne da war, wars meist wie abgeschnitten.
gruss


----------



## Heiko112 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin 
habe es gestern vormittag mal auf den Fluss geschafft. 

Sehr wenig Wasser drin . Die Zander musste man suchen, drei Stück habe ich gefunden.

Es ist fast unmöglich an diese Schmerlen bzw Koppen vorbei zu angeln.

Die stehen zwischen den Zandern, die Koppenbisse nicht quittiert und zack eine Sekunde später hing ein Zander. 

Bin mir deshalb nicht sicher ob die Zander die Koppen fressen.

Und es sind unvorstellbar viele Koppen unterwegs.


----------



## dauertest (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
denke nicht das es Koppen sind. Ich denke das du Schwarzmeergrundeln gefangen hast. Gefressen werden sie auf jedenfall. Barsche und Zander haben die Grundeln bei mir öfter mal im Drill ausgespuckt. 

Gruß


----------



## link (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

die fressen die wohl hab auch schon einige zander gefangen die grundeln ausgekotzt haben 
hab auch schon grundel auf gummi gefangen und beim hochleiern hat dann ein zander zugepackt
mfg Link


----------



## Tim78 (4. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das soll ja ne feine Saison werden#d#d#d
Na zumindest fließt noch Wasser durch den Bach|uhoh:
Versuche morgen oder Donnerstag noch mal mein Glück werde aber meine Hausstrecke in richtung Leek verlassen mal schauen was dort noch geht .Bei wenig Strömmung sollen da aber auch schon vermehrt die Grundeln aufkreutzen:r
Wenn das nicht bald weniger wird mit dem ganzen Futterfisch werd ich wohl mehr auf die großen Gewässer ausweichen .Hoffe das Jochen auf Gooimeer einfach pech hatte und es zumindest da noch klappt .


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne Tim das war kein Pech. An der slippe gefragt hatten einige nix bis wenig. Auch bei Totalfishig ging ne Frage rum ob da noch alles stimmt.


----------



## ttemming (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hatte das gleiche Problem am Gooimeer. 2 Zander und die anderen auch nicht mehr....#c


----------



## link (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf total fishing unter aktuelle fangberichte hat einer aufen gooimeer einen zander von über einen meter gefangen warten wir mal noch ein momat dann werden wir wissen was los ist
 wenn die dann auf den seen auch nicht gescheit beißen dann haben wir ein problem :-(


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke es lag an der Blaualgenplage des Sommers. Als wir da waren war auch noch alles voll damit. Der Wind kam morgens aus Ost und drehte im laufe des Tages auf SW. Damit trieben die algen alle in die Slippe. Die war komplett grün und vor der Slippe noch ein ca 15 m breiter grüner Gürtel. Das Boot musste ich Sonntagabend noch sauber machen, weil der Trailer und das Boot aussahen wie sau. Ich kenne das Schon von der Ostsee wenn das Trocken ich geht das nur mit nem Kärcher wieder ab.

Wenn das weg ist wird es besser denke ich. Wird ja jetzt kälter und somit wird die alge auch absterben und die Jungs bekommen bestimmt wieder Appetit.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sollten wir eigentlich jetzt im Herbst noch mal die Treffenidee vom Winter aufgreifen? Jetzt haben wir ja noch nicht so viele Wetterkapriolen.


----------



## link (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

von mir aus gerne


----------



## Tim78 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bin dabei#6 
Stellt sich nur die Frage wo ?
und wann ?


----------



## link (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wo? denke aufen see im fluß mit mehreren ist nicht so doll bald gehts ja wieder auf den löchern los


----------



## Tim78 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ich könnte ja wieder Giesbeck vorschlagen will Jochen aber nicht vergraulen:q:q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nee Tim ich Quäl mich da schon durch. Ansonsten bediene ich den Grill. Geht für mich eh nur um den Spass und den Kontakt. Mir ist es egal wo ich nix fange. Geht auf dem Gooi doch auch mit dem nicht fangen.


----------



## Tim78 (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nicht nur am Gooi haben schon lange nicht mehr so schlecht gefangen ;auch beim Ansitz war mieß und letztes WE zu allen überfuß auch noch am Forellenpuff ne sche...ß ausbeute gehabt.
Das macht echt momentan kein Spaß aber wegen meiner können wa uns in 14 Tagen in Giesbeck treffen.Da wurde in letzter Zeit zumindest ein wenig gefangen.
Ich werde Sonntag nochmal versuchen ein paar Forellen zum räuchern einzuladen dann sind die Aale nicht so alleine


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Lieber Sa oder So, Alex Du hast doch Schicht. Sagmal wenn es Dir passt. Ich darf seid drei Monaten auch jeden dritten Sa arbeiten. Mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Tim78 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Für mich wäre ein Sonntag erste Wahl .Wenn es für euch näher ist können wir auch gerne zum gooi


----------



## link (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am 15. oder 16. 10 hab am weekend frei danach muß ich wieder drei wochen hintereinander am weekend arbeiten mir wärs lieber am rheederlag oder g loch da nordhorn ahaus und gronau eh nicht soweit auseinander liegen brauchen wir ja nicht soweit eiern oder wir fahren woanders hin auch ein feiner see den schick ich euch dann per pn wenn intresse besteht ist ein bißchen weiter weg als rheederlag


----------



## Tim78 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das WE paßt dann laß mal die PN raus ich denke da wird Jochen froh sein und erlich gesagt ist ich auch ! Weil momentan gibt es ja nirgends gefangen wird und da muß man nicht an den schwersten Gewässern anfangen 
Hätte auch noch nen Paar im Peto sollten uns mal kurz per PN unterhalten:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Leider bin ich am 15/16.10 raus, weil wir am 14.10 für eine Woche an die Ostsee nach Großenbrode fahren. Komme am 21.10 zurück. Rhederlaag ist mir wohl recht. Ich bin es gewohnt nix-wenig zufangen.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## link (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja schade aber wir finden wohl noch ein passenden termin


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da würde ich doch dann spontan den 13.11 vorschlagen. Ist ein Sonntag und das dritte WE nach deiner Schicht. Wer will???


----------



## Tim78 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

#h#h#hwie immer ich#h#h#h


----------



## link (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja das würd gehen


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also würde ich sagen: Ungezwungenes Treffen am 13.11 treffen auf dem Rhederlaag. Wind und Wetter vorausgesetzt. Slippen kostet Geld. Als ich das letzte mal da war waren es 4.--€ für Angelscheine bin ich nicht zuständig und werden vorausgesetzt.

Mal gucken. Entweder Suppe oder wat auf den Grill was jeder selber mit bringt. Ich würde dann einen kleinen Grill von der Tanke mitbringen.

Timo, wie siehts als Beifahrer aus?


----------



## link (13. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bin dabei !!!


----------



## Heiko112 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja das hört sich gut an.#h


----------



## zanderzone (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie gesagt.. Sonntags ist immer schei.. wegen Fussball, aber ich schaue mal, gegen wen wir spielen müssen und vllt. fällt das Spiel ja auch wg. schei.. Wetter aus, was im November ja wohl öfter mal vorkommt. Ich sag Dir aber noch Bescheid, Jochen!!


----------



## zanderzone (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War nochmal jemand von euch los? Bei der NKS haben se ja schön abgelost in der Ijssel!! Was ist eigentlich im Moment los? Eigentlich ist das nu die beste Jahreszeit, hoffe das wird sich in der nächsten ändern.. Sonst gute Nacht!! :-(


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War nochmal jemand von euch los?-(



Ich war letzten Samstag an der Ijssel. Ich habe noch nicht mal einen Fisch gesehen...#d

Aber jetzt habe ich ja erst mal eine Woche Urlaub, mal schauen was geht...:m


----------



## Kark (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn jemand ein Plätzchen für mich auf dem Boot frei hat wäre ich auch sehr gerne dabei. Hollandpapiere sind auch vorhanden.
Grill + Kohle könnte ich auch mitbringen.

Grüße


----------



## link (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War jemand von euch am weekend los ?


----------



## dauertest (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Noch nicht aber die ganze nächste Woche gehts los.#6


----------



## Tim78 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tommi mit "i"
Die Woche ist fast rum laß mal was hören damit ich für mein langes WE planen kann.
War sonst mal jemand los ?
Ich war ein paar mal Abends vom Ufer an der Jissel war aber nicht besonders .Denke da fehlt mal nen Hochwasser was die Brut zerstreut


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Tommi mit "i"
> Die Woche ist fast rum laß mal was hören damit ich für mein langes WE planen kann.
> W



Sorry, ich habe wegen schlechten Wetter und Wohnwagenabbaustress (|bigeyes) das Vertikalangeln ausfallen lassen, und habe mich mit dem Hechtangeln begnügt.


----------



## Tim78 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja die Hechte ,bin momentan auch am überlegen ob ich mal das schleppangeln anfang .Hab schon hin und her überlegt mir zwei down rigger ans Boot zu bauen .Da ich aber gar keine erfahrung mit der Materie habe (außer mal nen Wobler geschleppt)weiß ich nicht mal ob mein kleines Boot das Platzmäßig überhaubt zuläßt.
Da ich max.1,8m zwischen den Grundplatten der DR bekomme denke ich das wird zu eng.Muß da noch mal ein wenig experimentieren ,da ich wenn auch eine Rückbaubare Lösung haben möchte damit ich beim Vertikalen wieder Platz hab werde ich da noch ein paar std. in der werkstatt verbringen|kopfkrat


----------



## Tim78 (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na passend zu meinen letzten Beitrag möchte ich dem Stolzen Hecht fänger von heute Gratulieren|wavey: und ihn bitten mir seine kontaktdaten nochmal zu nennen damit ich ihm die Fotos zukommen lassen kann .
Zum fang möchte ich mich nicht äussern das kann er wenn selber (war aber ganz ordentlich):m


----------



## Snoek (1. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tach allerseids,
bin natürlich froh,daß es mit dem hecht doch noch geklappt hat! geglaubt habe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr daran.nach 6 std im bellyboot habe ich ca.14uhr aufhören wollen.na ja,ist halt ein bisschen später geworden.muß ehrlich sagen,ich wußte erst nicht,wer wen dran hatte.war ein ganz schönes geochse den fisch auszudrillen.gottseidank war es gestern nicht ganz so windig,aber mir hat´s gereicht.nachdem ich mit einiger mühe ans ufer gelangt bin,der hecht wollte ja nicht mit,habe ich ihn von dort aus weiter gedrillt.tim hat mein rufen glücklicherweise gehört und kam mit seinem kumpel sofort angefahren.nachdem wir ein paar fotos gemacht haben habe ich ihn dann wieder frei gelassen.die freiheit hat er sich wahrlich verdient#6 vielleicht kann tim die fotos mal reinstellen...

gruß snoek


----------



## discobarsch (1. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tach,
nach vier tagen vertikalen (und auch ein bischen dropshot) in südholland bin ich sehr zufrieden wieder da. konnten zu zweit insgesamt 63 zander, 3 hechte und 2 barsche fangen. mit 2 von den 3 hechten (84cm, 91cm, 113cm) konnt ich sogar 2 mal meinen PB hochschrauben, bei den zandern war leider schon bei 62cm ende, waren wirklich viele kleine dabei. ich dachte im herbst beissen die dicken 
gruss


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo Discobarsch, das sind ja mal schöne Bilder. Ich hoffe ich komme auch bald mal wieder los. Seeeehhhrrrr schön. Auch das Du die Bilder hier rein gestellt hast.


----------



## Tim78 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja ja ,Snoek
Solche Hechte sind der Grund warum ich nicht ins Belly steige,hab doch keine Lust als Raubfisch-Pose zu enden:q


----------



## Skorpio (3. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glückwunsch Thomas :vik:

@Tim zum schleppen in NL benötigst keine Downrigger,
so tief mußte nicht 


Gruß Michael


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hach wie das so ist. Aufgrund von Termin Problemen muss ich den 13.ten absagen.#q#q#q Wichtiger Familientermin. :r|bla::r

Ich hoffe ja das ich nochmal irgentwann so ein Treffen hin bekomme.


----------



## Snoek (5. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

danke michael,
so ab und an muß ich ja auch mal glück haben|rolleyes.und wenn man schon so selten aufs wasser kommt wie ich darf man darf man die wenigen chancen nicht noch versemmeln, wie du 
früher beim fußball:vik:
gruß snoek


----------



## Skorpio (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hömma Du Putenhals, ich hab mehr Tore geschossen als Manhatten Fenster hat und jetzt langsam die selbe Anzahl Pikes :vik:


----------



## Tim78 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hilfe !!!
Wollte meine "Quiky" heute ummelden .Von Holland nach Deutschland da erzählt mir der Papierfliegerfalter am Amt in Rheine das ich in meine Rumpfnummer mitteilen müße .Sag ich ihm steht doch in den Niederländischen Boots-paß drin nämlich "0".
Sagt der fliegerfalter dat is doch keine Nummer da muß es noch ne längere geben die muß ich haben......;+
Sag ich zu ihm ,ganz einfach mach nen eigenbau raus gib mir ne Nummer und ich meisel sie rein|rolleyes.Ne das ist doch kein eigenbau ist doch nen "Quicky".........
Ich hätte ihm ja am liebsten verhauen:r
Jetzt hab ich meine ganze Alufolie abgesucht und finde nichts.....
Hat mal jemand nen Tip ?
Auf dem Typenschild steht nichts.zumindest keine Rumpfnummer.


----------



## Tiffy (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glückwunsch Snoek, bist mein Held #6


----------



## zorra (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hilfe !!!
> 
> Ich hätte ihm ja am liebsten verhauen:r
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim78 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zorra wenn deine Kollegen siehst frag mal wo die Nummer versteckt sein soll.Ich hab keinen blasen schimmer mehr wo die steht, ich glaub ich hau da sonst echt ne eigene rein


----------



## zorra (8. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @Zorra wenn deine Kollegen siehst frag mal wo die Nummer versteckt sein soll.Ich hab keinen blasen schimmer mehr wo die steht, ich glaub ich hau da sonst echt ne eigene rein


 ....Mails sind gerade raus....mal sehen was kommt?
gr.zorra


----------



## minden (9. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sollte sie rechts hinten am Spiegel (Außen) unter dem "Trageding" eingestanzt sein...wenn nicht musste mir nochmal PN schreiben, dann guck ich morgen nochmal nach....davon ab...also ich hab auch schon Boote ohne Nummer angemeldet....

Schau nach, sonst PM an mich...gibt auch andere Wege nen Boot anzumelden


----------



## Tim78 (9. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Minden und Zorra
Betsen Dank für die Info`s habe die Nummer oder was davon übrig ist gefunden.Die Plakette ist mit Lackiert worden und vorher GRÜNDLICH geschliffen worden.Habe sie endfernt ,auf der Rückseite konnte man die Nummer aber noch gut lesen .Mal hoffen das sie nicht extra gut geschliffen wurde......
Was erklären würde das in der Holländischen zulassung die Rumpfnummer "0" lautet .
Werde jetzt mal ne anfrage bei der WaPo machen um keine böhse überraschung in Holland zu erleben .Denke da würde das böhse enden ,das kann man wahrscheinlich besser im vorraus klären .


----------



## minden (10. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also die Baunummer müsste eigentlich mit nem BE....anfangen meine ich....und ist eingeschlagen im Spiegel, nicht auf der Plakette? Kann aber auch sein das dies Baujahrbedingt unterschiedlich ist...das weiss ich nicht.

Das Trailer- und Bootsnummern klären würde ich sonst immer VOR dem Kauf machen...wenn es gestohlen gemeldet ist, gehört es nicht mehr dir und du kannst es abgeben oder musst dich mit dem Eigentümer einigen...das sieht dann so aus dass du ihm das Boot/Trailer abkaufen darfst, bestenfalls für nen guten Kurs....Aber wollen wir mal keinen Teufel an die Wand malen....wird schon gut gehen...


----------



## Tim78 (12. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@minden das Boot hab ich schon ein Jahr 
Und wenn es in Holland gemeldet bleibt ist ja alles Ok .Da braucht es anscheinend keine Rumpfnummer.Ist halt nur doof weil ich auch in Deutschland fahre und da sagte man mir als deutscher mit Holländischer Kennung fahren ist nicht zulässig.Nur wenn man ausschließlich in Holland unterwegs ist ,sonst brauchte man die deutsche Kennung die ja auch in Holland anerkannt wird.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Tim das sagte man mir auf der Ems auch. Bei der letzten Kontrolle auf der Ostsee war das kein Thema. Die Beamten sagten nix. Ich lasse das so wie es ist, ist besser in Holland........


----------



## zorra (12. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim....ja,ja wir Leben in Europa in der Provinz Deutschland...bis auf den Euro haben es ja fast alle Verstanden.... bloss die Bleifstiftanspitzer und Bürokraten hinken da noch hinterher....wenn das Boot den Deutschen Anforderungen entspricht...was Bitte spricht dagegen damit auf Deutschen Gewässer zu fahren???? die nicht vorhandene Rumpfnummer????????#q
gr.zorra


----------



## minden (12. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In D Land darfst du damit dann nicht fahren..habs hinter mir und Strafe bezahlt...demnach hab ich mir ne CE besorgt und hier nochmal angemeldet und NL Kennzeichen wieder runter....Vorteile hatte ich nicht wirklich gesehen, dass ich in NL mit NL Kennzeichen rumgefahren bin...außer das ich immer auf holländisch angequatscht wurde

PS: Hast du ne CE Bescheinigung, die brauchst du hier zum anmelden, oder halt nen älteres Boot, dann geht's wie gesagt auch ohne....


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ob denn heute noch jemand los war? Familienfeier zum Glück vorbei. Das rumgesitze ist echt Ätzend.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keiner los gewesen? Das gibt es doch nicht.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir sind 3-4 mal die Woche draußen,der Raubfisch geht zur Zeit sehr gut.
Und endlich stimmen die Größen mal wieder.
Zander bis 86 cm, Barsche bis 47cm und Hechte bis 80 sind an der Tagesordnung.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Tim78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bin morgen am "G" Loch fährt sonst noch einer Wellenreiten ?
War in letzter Zeit mal jemand drausen wieviel Wasser ist noch im Bach ?Ich bin die letzten Wochen mal wieder nicht rausgekommen


----------



## zorra (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Bin morgen am "G" Loch fährt sonst noch einer Wellenreiten ?
> War in letzter Zeit mal jemand drausen wieviel Wasser ist noch im Bach ?Ich bin die letzten Wochen mal wieder nicht rausgekommen


..schaumal bei TF ....ohne 4x4 wäre es schlecht und Freund Frans war auch im Loch.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hm bin ein wenig unterinformiert ?Was ist TF und wer in aller Welt ist Franz???


----------



## zorra (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hm bin ein wenig unterinformiert ?Was ist TF und wer in aller Welt ist Franz???


....Totalfishing.....unser aller Freund Frans Koeman der Berufsfischer.:q
gr.zorra


----------



## Skorpio (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ..und Freund Frans war auch im Loch.
> gr.zorra


 
Das sollte ein nicht haltbares Gerücht sein, denn der hat nicht die Berechtigung dort zu fischen und würde sicherlich, wenn er dort auftauchen würde, wohl direkt erschlagen werden |gr:


----------



## Tim78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das wäre doch der Hammer ein mal das Netz in das Loch und fertig .Ne die Idee mit dem erschlagen find ich echt gut...
Ob er da ne genehmigung hat weiß ich nicht aber wenn er anstand hat.....ach ne Berufsfischer sorry.Wie dramatisch ist die Lage mit Slipen mit meiner leichte kiste sollte das doch nicht unmöglich sein ???


----------



## Skorpio (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Er hat keine Genehmigung in diesem Vereinsgewässer zu fischen und bekommt auch niemals eine...

Ich halte das für das übliche Geblubber nicht erfolgreicher Angler, welche eine Erklärung fürs Nichtfangen suchen, bis ich den dort selber gesehen habe...

MfG Michael


----------



## link (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ tim :
wasser ist ziemlich weit runter... war dienstag da slippen ging wohl  insgesamt waren drei boote da hatten alle keine probleme beim slippen fänge sind eher bescheiden gewesen


----------



## Tim78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das erhoffe ich mir doch ein wenig Regen und viel Wind .Ist zwar zum geziehlten Vertikalen ******* aber es kommt Sauerstoff ins Wasser und da es lange nicht geregnet hat und das Wasser extrem gesunken ist hoffe ich auf das Schlechte Wetter.


----------



## zorra (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Das sollte ein nicht haltbares Gerücht sein, denn der hat nicht die Berechtigung dort zu fischen und würde sicherlich, wenn er dort auftauchen würde, wohl direkt erschlagen werden |gr:


...ich stelle hier keine Gerüchte rein.....du solltes dich mal besser informieren über den Herrn...und mal NL-Angler fragen die da aus der Ecke kommen.....und auch nachzulesen auf TF....und anderen NL-Foren.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (26. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra hast du das selber schon gesehn ?
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das dort ohne Erlaubnis macht .Schließlich wird da vom Ufer Täglich kontroliert und wenn da stellnetze oder Reusen im Wasser wären wäre er, wenn er eine hatt seine lizens los .


----------



## zorra (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> @zorra hast du das selber schon gesehn ?
> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das er das dort ohne Erlaubnis macht .Schließlich wird da vom Ufer Täglich kontroliert und wenn da stellnetze oder Reusen im Wasser wären wäre er, wenn er eine hatt seine lizens los .


.....steht bei TF von andern NL-Angler.....bei Sportvisserij Nederland.....und was er sonst noch alles macht ohne Erlaubnis... bei Angeln in den Niederlanden unter Aktuelles...(runter scrollen)unter Fischerreirecht juristisch bei gelegt....er hat iner Kaaliwaal gefischt(Vereinsgewässer)und auch noch Karten für die Waalstrecke verkauft wo er nicht für befugt war...das ist nur einiges es läuft da noch mehr...das macht er mit der Bijland offiezell....eins der besten Z-Gewässer seid den 70gern.....youtube...smullen met smulders....eingeben TV-Gelderland vom 20.12.2010
END en Out
gr.zorra


----------



## jogibaer1996 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin zusammen,
bei unsrer gestrigen Tour konnten wir beim Vertikelen ein paar Barsche, einen 70er Zander, zwei Hecht um die 60 und einen Wels von ca. 1,10 fangen.
Beim Releasen des Zanders hab ich dann leider meinen Schlüsselbund versenk  aber passiert...

Grüße
Jogi


----------



## Skorpio (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zorra 
Tut mir leid aber Du schmeißt nen Haufen Infos über den F. Komen in einen Topf und alles etwas durcheinander |kopfkrat
...leider alles nur ungesundes Halbwissen und hat mit dem von Tim gemeinten Gewässer überhaupt nichts zu tun... :m

Das der Typ ein A... ist und dauernd die Gesetze mißachtet, weiß jeder, aber Komoran Komen ist nicht überall tätig #6


----------



## Zanderangler1 (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Muss ich dir leider wiedersprechen. Den Komen habe ich selbst schon in Deventers Vereinsgewässern räubern sehen, selbst da, wo Eis das Gewässer bedeckte war er mit seinem Eisenkahn dort unterwegs, um seine Netze zu stellen oder zu leeren. Er hat auch vom dortigen Angelverein die eine oder andere Abmahnung usw erhalten. Habe mich oft genug vor Ort dort mir holländischen Angelkollegen unterhalten, also nix Spekulation etc. es stand zudem auch schon in der dort ansässigen Zeitung.

Sein Hauptschiff lag öfters wochenlang im Marshaven herum wo er ja selber ja auch nächtigt mit seinem Sohn. In Deventer habe nicht nur ich manchmal viele Gummis in seinen Netzen dort verloren.....ein Kollege aus Ahaus, ich galube es war der Homölle, hat dort auch ein Netz an den Haken bekommen und heraus geholt. Und der liebe Komen wurde auch schon auf dem Gloch gesehen...und sicher hat er dort nicht vertikalt!

Auf dem Bijland hat er Anfangs auch wiederrechtlich seine Netze gestellt, an einem Tag wo ich dort mit meinem Kollegen zusammen geangelt hatte, hat D Isaiasch dort einers seiner Netze an den Haken bekommen und die Polizei angerufen.
Die Aussagen eines Komen waren dann nur folgende..."ich werde euch alles kaputt machen!" 
Ich habe den Eindruck das Leute wie ein Komen nur willkommene Gehilfen sind um das Projekt der Kaderrichtlinie der EU .....http://www.dhv.nu/2011/11/werkzaamheden-veenoordkolk-begonnen/
die neuen Projekte werden nun jedenfalls im Gloch wie auch in Deventer gnadenlos duchgezogen...das Angeln dort in den Seen so wie wir es kennen wird bald der Vergangenheit angehören. Das ist EU Dikatatur pur und wir wieder einmal nur zu.

Der Volkerak, das Haringvliet, das Zomermeer werden ua. weiter versalzen werden, die Sperren am Haringvliet wurden geöffnet. Ich weiss nicht wieviele hundert Kilo Zander da mittlerweile Nordeeseitig jeden Tag ausgespült werden und von Berufsfischern abgefischt werden. Schöne Aussichten....werden dort doch bald dann die Plattfische ihr zuhause finden.


----------



## Skorpio (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann kann ich wohl nur
hoffen das Odin mich seinen
Weg auf dem G nicht kreuzen läßt... |krach:

Zum Rest will ich mich lieber nicht 
äußern, laßt uns die letzten Freiheiten beim Angeln
genießen, sie werden immer weniger... |gr:

MfG


----------



## luy (27. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo mein Name ist Luy

und ich wollt mal fragen ob jemand momentan am Haringvliet
am fischen war, den ich wollte mit einem Kollegen für eine Woche runterfahren, 
ich denke und hoffe schlimmer als bei uns kanns Momenthahn nicht sein,
wäre für jede Info dankbar,
gruss Luy|wavey:


----------



## link (28. November 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bekannte von mir waren letzte woche da haben gut gefangen 
mfg Link


----------



## Tim78 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal nen feiner Barsch !
wußte gar nicht das es Räuberische Goldfische gibt !


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ooohhhh, das Wasser ist ja wieder da. Da kann ich mich ja auch mal wieder zur Slippe trauen. Tim, der lebte da wahrscheinlich immer am Boden. In der Tiefe da......


----------



## zorra (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Mal nen feiner Barsch !
> wußte gar nicht das es Räuberische Goldfische gibt !


 ...der hat dat Fischers Gold gefressen.:qnee im Ernst sehr seltenes Exemplar.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo!

Zum Thema Komen:

Wurfanker raus, Stellnetze rausreißen, Zander retten, wenn noch möglich releasen, Netze verbrennen oder vernichten!

Gruß Walleyehunter|wavey:


----------



## Tim78 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Walleyhunter69 
Wollst du damit sagen das er schon wieder da war ?;+
Deine Idee find ich klasse .


----------



## Tim78 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Spielt jemand mit dem Gedanken morgen raus zu fahren ?|rolleyes
Wollte auch los hab aber keinen Beifahrer und alleine bei dem Wetter|kopfkrat 
ist halt so ne Sache !


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, meine Pn nicht bekommen?


----------



## zorra (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Spielt jemand mit dem Gedanken morgen raus zu fahren ?|rolleyes
> Wollte auch los hab aber keinen Beifahrer und alleine bei dem Wetter|kopfkrat
> ist halt so ne Sache !


...Zander und Hecht gut sagt der Weltmeister...Petri Heil und mach Meldung wie es ausgegangen ist.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie
Ne ,bei mir is nichts angekommen auserdem fehlt mir deine Tele. Nr


----------



## Orga (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten Abend!!!
Kurze Frage an alle. Antworten hier oder auch gerne per pn!!!

Mein Papa hat sich jetzt im letzten halben jahr n eigenes bötchen zusammen gebastelt... Aber ihr kennt es ja selber, wenn sowas nicht vernümpftig gemacht wurde, ist das angeln nicht wirklich zufrieden stellent.  Kurz und knapp er möchte sich n neues boot zu legen und zwar dieses hier:



Door inruil verkregen; 
Smokercraft Resorter 160 
Lengte; 4,88m 
Breedte; 2,05m 
Gewicht; 318 kg 
Afleverjaar 2007 
Opties; Minnkota Vector 55/3x met accu, Lowrance HDS5x, Lowrance 5200C, 2x stoel, visbun, Hengelhouders 
Suzuki 25 pk, 4-takt, V2 
Gewicht; 75 kg 
Afleverjaar 2007 
Elektrische start, 4-Takt, 
Riba bootrailer, 
Type BV450 
Reserve wiel, boeggeleider 

So wie es da steht möchte der Händler den Preis hier haben € 8.950,- 


Jetzt meine Frage, weil mein papa immer noch n blutiger anfänger ist und ich auch:
Ist dieses Boot für  in Ordnung?
Auch für diesen Preis?
Oder hat jemand n besseres boot für weniger oder gleicher preis?
oder oder oder???
Danke schon mal für die Rückmeldungen und n frohes Fest euch allen??

PS: Wenn jemand mal Lust hat meinen Dad mit zu nehmen auch einfach melden, weil der nervt mich jedes Wochenende das ich mit ihm mitfahren soll. aber bei mir steht der Fussball und der Suff im Vordergrund ;-) 

Daaanke!!!


----------



## zorra (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Fa.Ijsselsport in Baak ist schon korekt....aber schau mal hier....Marktplaats.nl da gibt es was zu stöbern.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra denke da hat er es gefunden hab da auch schon mal drüber gelesen hört sich echt gut an .Ne menge bei für den Preis.
Ps. was hat es den bei Gpsjunkie  noch gegeben ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ist bei den zwei geblieben. Bist Du nach dem letzten Kontakt gefahren? Habe dich nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## Tim78 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja das war mir zu .....Wenn man sich da jeden einzelnen Biss so hart erarbeiten muß und dann noch so ein sauwetter aufkommt bin ich weg
Hatte aber auch nur ein Hecht und noch ein weiteren Zander auf dem Rückweg.Ich fahre morgen nochmal


----------



## krauthi7 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bei dem preis kannste nicht mekern ,ist doch alles dabei :m


----------



## zorra (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ja das war mir zu .....Wenn man sich da jeden einzelnen Biss so hart erarbeiten muß und dann noch so ein sauwetter aufkommt bin ich weg
> Hatte aber auch nur ein Hecht und noch ein weiteren Zander auf dem Rückweg.Ich fahre morgen nochmal


....Tim bist du beim angeln noch am arbeiten du sollst dich entspannen.
gr.zorra


----------



## dauertest (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab das Boot vor ca. 4 Wochen bei Ijsselsport gesehen und ich muss sagen es macht so einen guten Eindruck. Ist für den Anfang auch alles dabei was man zum Fischen benötigt.

Gruß


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Leider hat bes keine CE.
Was für Holland keine Rolle spielt,aber in Deutschland gibt es da einige Problemchen,die sich aber lösen lassen.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Kodiak001 (22. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Leider hat bes keine CE.
> Was für Holland keine Rolle spielt,aber in Deutschland gibt es da einige Problemchen,die sich aber lösen lassen.
> Gruß Torsten


 
Ja,haste recht.
Für die CE ist man nochmal gut 1500€ los
Grüße


----------



## luy (24. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

obwohl das boot in der EU angemeldet war ??|kopfkrat


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, ich war mit meinem Silvestergast Silvester noch schnell in Holland. Wir hatten zusammen 5 stk und noch einige nicht verwertete Bisse. Wetter war nicht wirklich gut (viel Regen) aber wenig Wind.





Wenn jemand meinen Silvestergast kennen lernen will, kann hier das nicht erst gemeinte Video bei Youtube schauen. Wer wissen will warum Puta und Zotti, kann ich dann auch noch erklären.


----------



## Tim78 (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Jochen , alsö das ist ja mal richtig Geil geworden #6.Gratulation das sogar die Zander mitgespielt haben :q. Auf die Erklärung was das mit eurer Kluft zusagen hat bin ich ja mal gespannt|bigeyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Tim alles aus ner Bierlaune heraus. Und eigentlich soll die Kluft symbolisch für den ganzen Komerz der mit dieser Sache betrieben wird stehen. Alles natürlich in einer lustigen Art. Aus Zeitgründen haben wir das Video nicht so gefilmt wie gedacht, eine Fortsetzung ist aber geplant. Auch mit neuen Tackle.

So, Puta und Zotti ist entstanden aus: Aufgrund eines Arztbesuches welcher etwas schlechte Blutwerte zu Tage gefördert hat wurde Puta und Zotti gesagt das man Schweinefleisch reduzieren sollte und stattdessen mehr Huhn und Pute essen sollte. Auch Alkohol ist nicht wirklich förderlich für gute Blutwerte. Also beschlossen wir keinen Ramazotti zu trinken sondern den erlaubten Putazotti, der aus Pute bestehen soll (wers glaubt). Daraus entstand dann nach einigen weiteren Grilltagen und Angeltagen (auf Fehmarn) die beiden Angler Puta und Zotti. Der neue Sponsor unseres Tackles wird die in Japan sehr bekannte Firma Puzonamo sein die gerade für uns eigene Ruten entwickelt. Die werden natürlich auch in Orange gehalten sein. Hihi was ein Spass. 

Naja Rollen haben wir von Shimano erhalten. Natürlich wie kann es sein in Orange. Alles in allem für uns eine spassige Sache.


----------



## Bassattack (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Gpsjunkie ,
geilles Video ,|kopfkrat#taberrr denn Kaputzen Pulover mit (Puta) würde ich in Spanien nicht anziehen Puta bedeutet Hure:vik:


Gruss Bassattack


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bassattack, das hat mir schon ein anderer Member gesagt. Kann nix dafür das ich die Puta bin.......


----------



## zanderzone (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Witziges Video!!! Ihr seid verrückt!!!


----------



## Tim78 (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat mal einer Info`s zum Slippen in Giesbeck ?Ich weiß das Hochwasser ist hab aber keinen Plan ob slippen morgen früh möglich ist ? Gern auch per PN...
Wenn sonst noch jemand nen Tip oder ne Idee hat wäre ich dankbar !
Gruß Tim
PS @Gpsjunki das Foto past aber net zum Video


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, das Video ist von Anfang November, das Foto von Silvester. Ich denke das Giesbeck immer geht.


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und Tim???? Warste Sonntag los????


----------



## zanderzone (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaube nicht, das Tim in Rhederlaag war! Schau die mal das Bild auf Total Fishing an! Scrollen bis    "trailerhelling rhederlaag"!
Ich kann nicht mal erahnen, wo die Slippe ist!!  
Wasserstand 7,30m sagt glaube ich alles!!

http://www.totalfishing.nl/vad,14.html


----------



## schmitzi (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ein paar Infos zum Wasserstand am Rhederlaag könnte ich gebrauchen, ich will eventuell diese Woche noch dahin.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## zorra (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, das Tim in Rhederlaag war! Schau die mal das Bild auf Total Fishing an! Scrollen bis "trailerhelling rhederlaag"!
> Ich kann nicht mal erahnen, wo die Slippe ist!!
> Wasserstand 7,30m sagt glaube ich alles!!
> 
> http://www.totalfishing.nl/vad,14.html


...dat is auch nicht die Slippe.....bis morgen steigt es noch.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne ne ,ich hatte die Aktuelen Pegel mit dennen von letzten Jahr verglichen und dachte ich hätte nen Zahlendreher war mir aber nicht sicher .Ein bekannter war am Samstag noch und sagt es wäre schon knapp Sonntag ging dann schon nichts mehr .Nach meinen Zahlen muß der pegel min. 1m fallen bevor man einigermaßen Slipen kann.
Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach nem ausweich Gewässer aber selbst die Kanäle sind fast unbefischbar weil die Gräben soviel Mist einspülen und das Wasser Kackbraun ist.


----------



## zanderzone (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zorra: Alles klar!! Deshalb konnte ich es auch nicht erahnen!! ;-) Wo wurde das Foto denn aufgenommen! 

Aktueller Wasserstand Zuphten Nord bei 7,34 m und Doesburg liegt er bei 9,56m!! Kannste knicken die Nummer!

@Tim: Ich lege Dir mal den Nordseekanal ans Herz! Weiss ja nicht ob du schon mal da warst! Ich finds da absolut überragend! haste eingentlich ne Fanggarantie!! Weiss natürlich nicht, ob du ganz nach Amsterdam ballern willst! 
Aber ich glaube Ijssel wird nichts!!


----------



## Tim78 (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zanderzone Das mit dem Nordseekanal hab ich schon öfter mal überlegt ,muß nur ehrlich sagen das ich da noch nicht war.Ich hoffe immer noch mal auf die gelegenheit mal irgendwo mitfahren oder zumindest hinterher fahren zu können. Wenn man so weit fährt und noch keine Ahnung hat wie und wo man slipen kann ist das echt blöd.Hoffe ja noch auf ne gelegenheit  ,bis dahin muß die Jissel reichen .Hab momentan eh ein problem mit weiten fahrten da meine bessere hälfte oft bis Sonntags morgens um 7.00Uhr arbeiten muß und dann brauchste auch nicht mehr weit zu fahren.
Also hoffe ich das die Pegel schnell fallen damit ich mir in der näheren umgebung noch nen paar Zettis greifen kann.
Gruß Tim


----------



## zorra (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Tim dat is einfach zu fahren Slippe C-Zijnkanal...nicht weit voner Bahn.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Juchu die Pegel fallen!  Vielleicht geht bis Sonntag ja schon wieder was


----------



## zanderzone (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber bis jetzt nur um 10 cm!! Das reicht noch nicht ganz!


----------



## Tim78 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na laß mir doch meinen Optimismus sonst dreh ich bald durch ,ich will ÄH besser ich muß nen Zander drillen sonst bekomm ich grüne Pocken und sonstige fiese Krankheiten


----------



## schmitzi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> @Tim dat is einfach zu fahren Slippe C-Zijnkanal...nicht weit voner Bahn.
> gr.zorra


 
Kannst Du vielleicht genauer beschreiben wo diese Slippe ist? Gibt es noch weitere?


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oder du slippst am T.T. Vasumweg direkt in Amsterdam! Dort slippen wir immer! Finde ich noch besser als am Seitenkanal!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*


```

```
Christian, vor Jahren wären wir über all hin gefahren wenn Du gewollt hättest. Nu kannste hier nach gucken.|bigeyes:vik:


----------



## schmitzi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi! Zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich noch mit meiner Technikerschule in Teilzeitform beschäftigt. Da hätte ich gerne gewollt, aber es saß zeitlich nicht so drin. Mittlerweile bin ich ja fertig, beide Kinder sind da und ich bin im neuen Job. Also muss ich jetzt einiges nachholen...|rolleyes


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo dann schmeiss dein ICQ an.:m


----------



## schmitzi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ICQ? Datt gibbet noch?


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schmitzi, vor 98 Wochen abgemeldet.


----------



## Camouflage (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
die slippe am rheederlaag ist wieder frei,....
LG,
nils


----------



## discobarsch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey vertikalangler,
bisher fische ich nur vertikalruten für stationär rollen. hätte jedoch lust und interesse mal mit baitcaster zu angeln. weiss jemand eine günstige (wie gesagt wills erstmal ausprobieren) vertikal rute für baitcaster jedoch möglichst OHNE trigger griff. bin für eure hilfe dankbar!

hier auch noch ein nachtrag vom 30.12. vom rhederlaag. mein kumpel hatte glück und konnte nen 77er verhaften und damit seinen PB verbesseren.

gruss,
d-barsch


----------



## zorra (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hey vertikalangler,
> bisher fische ich nur vertikalruten für stationär rollen. hätte jedoch lust und interesse mal mit baitcaster zu angeln. weiss jemand eine günstige (wie gesagt wills erstmal ausprobieren) vertikal rute für baitcaster jedoch möglichst OHNE trigger griff. bin für eure hilfe dankbar!
> 
> hier auch noch ein nachtrag vom 30.12. vom rhederlaag. mein kumpel hatte glück und konnte nen 77er verhaften und damit seinen PB verbesseren.
> ...


...das geht auch mit neer Normalrute da du nicht werfen brauchst...fische die GF-Titan mit Multi ist eigentlich für St.-rolle gedacht.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wichtig ist halt, dass der Leitring nicht zu groß ist und die Ringe nicht zu weit vom Blank abstehen.


----------



## discobarsch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

die ringe sind eben das ding denk ich. hab meine baitcaster mal auf meine rute gepackt aber dann würde beim drill die schnur schon auf dem blank herlaufen bzw. daneben und das ist ja nicht so gut denk ich. ausserdem greift man beim halten der rute dann das gewinde des rollenhalters.
...ist anscheinend so schwer wie ich dachte! hab bisher im netz noch nichts passendes gefunden.


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Discobarsch. ich habe hier ein Blank zum beringen stehen. Ich beschäftige mich seid gut zwei Monaten mit Rutenbau. Was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe ist es so das ne normale Jigrute mit max 6 Ringen beringt wird. Ne Baitcaster mit einigen mehr. ich meine so wenigstens 8 Ringe. Auch damit der Anstand geringerwird und die Schnur nicht auf dem Blank läuft.

Aber ich denke man wird nur mit einer eigens auf der Rolle zugeschnittenen Rute glücklich. Man kann die Position von der Rolle selber bestimmen. Das was ich im Rutenbauforum gesehen habe ist der Hammer. Durch das doch recht hohe Gewicht einer Baitcastrolle bekommt man das mit den gekauften schlecht in die Balance. Nur durch selberbau bekommste das hin. Ansonsten muss da reichlich Gegengewicht in das Ende vom Blank.

Für mich selber war meine Kombi so: Abu Fantasista Yabai mit einer Daiwa Viento. Das ging aber so 6-8 Std garnicht. Durch den Einsatz von einer Stationären Abu rolle und 50gr als Gegengewicht in den Blank kann man jetzt die Combo ohne Mühe 8 std fischen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf meine erste selbstgebaute Jigrute. Die wird der Hammer. Der Blank zu 34,9€ ist super.


----------



## discobarsch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....den Einsatz von einer Stationären Abu rolle und 50gr als Gegengewicht in den Blank kann man jetzt die Combo ohne Mühe 8 std fischen. 

Ich freue mich schon auf meine erste selbstgebaute Jigrute. Die wird der Hammer. Der Blank zu 34,9€ ist super.[/QUOTE]

DANKE!

hab mir schon gedacht das das nicht so einfach ist. auf meinen wurfruten hab ich auch fast überall gewicht hinten drauf. wird halt schwerer fühlt sich aber beim fischen leichter an find ich. schont auf jeden fall das handgelenk.
aber noch kurz zur daiwa viento: da kann man doch mit einem hebel ein wenig schnur aufrollen oder? kann man damit die rolle auch wieder verriegeln wenn man schnur abgelassen hat? sprich kann man damit die rolle einhändig bedienen? kommt dem lenker des e-motors ja entgegen.

gruss


----------



## zorra (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ....den Einsatz von einer Stationären Abu rolle und 50gr als Gegengewicht in den Blank kann man jetzt die Combo ohne Mühe 8 std fischen.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon auf meine erste selbstgebaute Jigrute. Die wird der Hammer. Der Blank zu 34,9€ ist super.


 
DANKE!

hab mir schon gedacht das das nicht so einfach ist. auf meinen wurfruten hab ich auch fast überall gewicht hinten drauf. wird halt schwerer fühlt sich aber beim fischen leichter an find ich. schont auf jeden fall das handgelenk.
aber noch kurz zur daiwa viento: da kann man doch mit einem hebel ein wenig schnur aufrollen oder? kann man damit die rolle auch wieder verriegeln wenn man schnur abgelassen hat? sprich kann man damit die rolle einhändig bedienen? kommt dem lenker des e-motors ja entgegen.

gruss[/QUOTE]
...dafür ist sie gedacht ..habe sie wieder verkauft...50gr iner Verticalrute.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, dein Post habe ich nicht verstanden.
@Discobarsch, ja die Viento und die Megaforce kannste mit einer Hand bedienen. Deswegen hatte ich mir die auch geholt. Habe nun aber einen Bugmotor mit iPilot. Da habe ich mehr die Hände frei.


----------



## discobarsch (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@gpsjunkie
bugmotor mit ipilot hab ich auch nur wenn man z.b. gerade in der heissen zone am buhnenkopf herschippert und sich die tiefen ändern muss man ja schon mal geschwindigkeit oder kurs korrigieren und da fehlt einem ja schon mal eine hand.
wie hast du die fernbedienung vom ipilot montiert? hast du dir eine halterung gebaut?
ich hab die auf einer kleinen kunstoffplatte befestigt und dann mit einem gurt ums bein und am gürtel fest gemacht. sollte erst nur provisorisch sein aber irgendwie hab ich bisher auch nichts besser dafür gefunden.

gruss


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Viento kannst mit einer Hand bedienen. Super Vertikal Blanks gib es bei Karl Bartsch hatte meinen für 10 Euro + Verbau teile also ca 70 Euro komplette Rute


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Liegt bis jetzt immer auf der Konsole. Oder am Schlüsselband der dabei war. Wollte mir mal eine Ablage dafür bauen,
bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen. Hatte mal einen kleinen Tisch gesehen der am Stuhl befestigt war. Stelle mir aber vor das es zu instabiel ist. Die Knöppe muss man ja doch schon doller drücken.

Badboy, super Vertikal Blanks gibt es auch bei Tackle24. Alles in allem habe ich 80.-- gezahlt. Ich denke das die drei also auch CMW gute Blanks anbieten. Muss nur jeder seinen Blank finden. Nach dem ersten Meter Zander werde ich wissen ob mein Blank was taugt. Aber das kann noch dauern. Die letzten 5 Jahre war keiner dieser Güte dabei. 

Meine Abu Fantasista Yabai schlug mit 279.--€ zu Buche. Denke aber das mein jetziger Blank sich nicht viel mit dem Abu Blank tut.


----------



## link (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

halterung schaust du hier   muhaaaa nur geil das ding


----------



## link (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

will das ding nicht mehr missen ist immer griffbereit kein lahmer arm  kein verdrehen wenn man das ding um hals hängen hat oder vorm fisch baumeln wenn man den haken lösen will geniales teil must have


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo den meinte ich. Hatte ich bei Total gesehen. Haste den? Wenn ja selber gebaut? Oder gekauft.


----------



## discobarsch (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

so eine perfekte halterung mit gefräster aufnahme für die fernbedienung is natürlich nett, kostet so um die 150€ hat mir ein guide erzählt...der hat den bauer von der halterung einfach mal umsonst mitgenommen #6

bei mir sieht das so aus. wie gesagt eigentlich recht praktisch, vor allem im sitzen.

gruss

...den offenen hosenstall einfach nicht beachten!


----------



## Norton (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Bruder und ich waren am Sonntag auf dem Gmeer in Almere.

Die Fänge waren sehr, sehr, sehr bescheiden. Ich null Fische und mein Bruder 2 Fische. Jeder noch etwa 2-3 kurze Anfasser.
Alles trotz guter Wetterbedingungen mit wenig (auf Ost drehend) Wind und teilweise Sonne.
Es waren ca.10 Boote unterwegs und alle haben, wie ich nachher erfahren habe, kaum was gefangen. 
An der Slippe standen am Nachmittag mehrere Personen von Polizei und Kontrolleure der Angelsportvereine (alle sehr freundlich) und haben jedes Boot akribisch untersucht. Natürlich wurden auch die Papiere kontrolliert und die Sicherheit der Boote begutachtet. In erster Linie ging es aber um die gefangen Fische, die man irgendwo versteckt haben könnte. 

Na ja, war aber trotzdem ein schöner Tag.

Grüße Kalle


----------



## zanderzone (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Norton: So was sollte viel, viel öfter passieren!!!


----------



## link (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

der halter kostet normal beim hersteller 100 euro haben den aber dann kopiert und bis jetzt einen nachgebaut dann hat er nur noch 50euro gekostet ohne gestänge also nur der gefräste block kostet 30 euro leider ist die maschine defekt ersatzteile sind bestellt wollen dann so 10 stück bauen 
mfg link


----------



## minden (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Grade gesehen, einige Neuigkeiten:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/aktuell.htm

Hier find ich auch einige Punkte besonders interessant, hält man mal "unsere" dt. Tötungsregeln dagegen, merkt man mal wieder wie viel Jahre wir hinter den Niederländern liegen:

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm#VerhaltenscodexSportfischerei 

Besonders Punkt 9 hat einige fortschrittliche Punkte drin wie u.a. 9.e, 9.g und selbst auf das Tiefenangeln wird nun explizit eingegangen in 9.k


----------



## schmitzi (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da fällt mir noch etwas ein: Ich höre und lese immer wieder unterschiedliche Angaben zur Pflichtausrüstung. Welche Dinge muss ichnun auf meinem kleinen offenen 5,2 Meter- Böötchen mit 30 PS dabei haben?

Ich weiß von: 

Schwimmwesten für jede Person an Bord
Feuerlöscher
Rote Flagge
Signalhorn
Quickstop
Fehlt da was? Wie sieht es aus mit diesem Wateralmanaak oder wie das Ding heißt? Jemand sagte mit etwas von Beflaggung (Heimat- und Gastland), aber das kann ich mir bei meinem kleinen Böötchen nicht vorstellen, habe es auch noch nicht an Angelbooten in Holland gesehen.

Gilt als Signalhorn meine elektrische Hupe am Boot?


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Christian, ich halte mich hier dran (ist ein PDF). An irgendwas muss man sich ja halten. Ist zwar von 2010 aber bestimmt noch aktuell.


----------



## schmitzi (20. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke, das ist ein guter link.


----------



## Tim78 (21. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

BOOAAAH ,bin ich Satt!
Jetzt zieh ich mir stündlich die Pegel und das Wetter rein und....?!
Nöh keine Lücke in Sicht Pegel sind i.o und das wetter geht mir voll auf dem sa...ck. ICH WILL MORGEN RAUS!!!
Warum kann dieses Fuc.... Wetter nicht mal auf meiner Seite sein und morgen mal wenig Wind und kein Regen angesagt sein ?
Gruß an alle mit leidenden#h


----------



## schmitzi (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dienstag!#6


----------



## Tim78 (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jap, Urlaubsantrag für Mittwoch ist raus !
Laß hoffen das die Pegel sich noch ein wenig Bremsen.


----------



## schmitzi (23. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ab welchem Pegel kann man es den am Rhederlaag vergessen?


----------



## seko (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
waren gestern auch noch auf der Ijssel unterwegs. Trotz stark steigendem Wasser hatten wir noch ganz guten Erfolg. Zu zweit konnten wir mit 17 Zandern und 4 Barschen einen schönen Angeltag erleben. Leider musste ich mittendrin unbedingt meine Rute noch zerlegen#c, hab dann mit der Schlepprute (WG-100g) weiter vertikalt, äußerst sensible Bisserkennung sag ich euch....Naja, wenigstens n Grung mal wieder ne Rute zu kaufen. Hab da die Savage Gear Vertikal Finesse (10-30g) im Auge. Kennt die zufällig schon jemand und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen? 
Danke schon mal, Seko


----------



## Camouflage (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
heute warens aufm rhederlaag noch ca. 30cm bis die slippe weg ist,...
LG,
nils

edit:
kann mir zufällig jemand für morgen ne slippe am gooimeer empfehlen?
visplanner spuckt ja mehrere aus,... ;-)


----------



## ttemming (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Nils,
Gooimeerdijk-West in Almere ist ne gute Adresse zum slippen.....

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Tim78 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ nils finde das nicht net von dir !Heute mir die Fische weg fangen und dann auch noch nen tag verlängerung buchen.... Boah, mensch ich will mit!


----------



## Camouflage (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ach tim,..
nimms nicht so schwer,...
morgen ist wohl noch zuviel wind aufm gooi,...
daher gehts wieder auf den verhassten tümpel,...
phillip wird mich morgen für n paar stündchen begleiten,...
überlege aber sa. oder sonntag zum gooimeer zu fahren,..
hast bock?
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Tim78 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jau Jau, mach mich auch ganz klein aber Biiitttttee laß mich da auch mal die angel festhalten#a
Kalte Grüße aus Ahaus#h


----------



## Camouflage (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*lach*
finger weg von meiner rute!!!   :q

@ttemming
danke für den tip,...
werd da sa. oder sonntag mal hin und hoffen das ich noch n parkplatz bekomme,..


----------



## discobarsch (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Moin,
> waren gestern auch noch auf der Ijssel unterwegs. Trotz stark steigendem Wasser hatten wir noch ganz guten Erfolg. Zu zweit konnten wir mit 17 Zandern und 4 Barschen einen schönen Angeltag erleben. Leider musste ich mittendrin unbedingt meine Rute noch zerlegen#c, hab dann mit der Schlepprute (WG-100g) weiter vertikalt, äußerst sensible Bisserkennung sag ich euch....Naja, wenigstens n Grung mal wieder ne Rute zu kaufen. Hab da die Savage Gear Vertikal Finesse (10-30g) im Auge. Kennt die zufällig schon jemand und kann aus Erfahrung sprechen?
> Danke schon mal, Seko



genau die kenn ich nich aber von savage gear bin ich echt begeistert. hab die jig'n'spin und ne bushwhacker und würd die mir immer wieder kaufen. find savege gear echt top, viel rute für einen guten preis
:m


----------



## fischhändler (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo zusammen,
würde gerne am montag nach roermond fahren.
gibt es im web einen pegel zum checken, oder war jemand an diesem we in roermond?
slippen wollte ich bei v ass.
evtl noch ein bordi am mo in roermond?
bin mit 5ps unterwegs!!
;+


----------



## Slipknot1 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Leute

Was meint ihr, lohnt es sich bei den minusgraden auf Zander zu gehen nächste Woche??


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn Du das aushältst warum nicht? Aber mir würden nicht nur die - Graden sogen machen, sondern vielmehr der Wind in Kombi mit den Minusgraden. Ich war letztes Jahr auch bei -5 Grad mit dem Timo los. Aber durch den Wind aus Ost mit BFT3 ging das nur 2 STD gut. Danach brach das Gesicht raus und die Hände gingen nicht wieder richtig gerade.


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja gemütlich ist anders ! Wir waren vor 2jahren bie minus 14 grad drausen und haben gut gefangen.Denke nur an Silikon spray, Handschuhe und die Sitzheitzung aus dem Auto


----------



## Camouflage (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Memme!!!
neee, is nur spass jochen,..
kälte ist übel, wind noch viel übler aber das mieseste unterm herrn sind wind und nässe, bei niedrigen temperaturen,...

was fischt ihr eigentlich für handschuhe?
ich hab bisher nichts besseres als fleece handschuhe gefunden, was das handling der schnur und die feinfühligkeit bei der rutenführung/bisserkennung betrifft,...
einziges manko ist das sie durchnässen, was aber mit einweg aidshandschuhen als überzieher zu meistern ist,...
wie seht ihr das?
liebe grüße,
nils

edtit:
tim führt bei kälte sehr aktiv,....  
solltest dir mal gedanken über dropshot machen, da hilft der tattermann,...  ;-)


----------



## Tim78 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja ja ,das Geheimnis meines Erfolges, zittern. Manchmal klappts


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe noch Fleece Handschuhe die in der Mitte eine Folie haben und ne ganzen Weile Wasserbeständig sind. Aber die sind nicht wirklich kompfortabel. Zur Zeit nutze ich Neoprenhandschuhe von Team Norway. Die finde ich klasse. Und wenn in 4 Wochen wieder Messe in Lingen ist werde ich mir noch ein Paar von den Handschuhen holen. Die zu 7,49. klasse Teile.


----------



## Tim78 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oh messe Lingen? Vielleicht sieht man sich ja noch.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ich bin auf Stand C1 von Grüppen.


----------



## zorra (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Drama Haringvliet!!!!!!????????????www.Roofvisnet.nl...Heute ist doch der 1.Febr.und nicht 1.April???????
gr.zorra


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo!

Welche geflochtene Schnur könnt Ihr mirzum Vertikalangeln empfehlen Schnurstärke, Marke Preis etc.

Für Tips wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische die Fireline Crystal in 0,4mm und bin absolut damit zu frieden! Sau dünn und im Freiwasser kein Problem mit Abrieb etc.
Empfehlen kann dich dir auch die Stroft GTP R1, hab mir jetzt die R2 auf meine Jigrute spulen lassen! Top Schnur, aber kostet auch fast das doppelte!!


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@zorra: Das ist wirklich ein Scherz!! OMG


----------



## link (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja und das beste das war auch noch legal paar holländische angler haben die behörden angerufen ob die eine erlaubnis haben alles genehmigt :-(
die spinnen ! ! !
hab luc coppens in meiner freundschaftsliste bei facebook der hat das auch gepostet gehabt unfassbar 
*
*


----------



## Heiko112 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Moin

laut mehreren Foren haben die dort Netze getestet und auf den Fotos soll auch wohl zu sehen sein das die Netze hinten auf gewesen sind also nichts drin bleiben konnte.
Und das wird wohl immer binnen getestet weil die nur mit Flut durch die Schleusen können und für einen kurzen "Test" wollen die nicht 12 Stunden draußen bleiben.

Ist Fangtechnisch also uninteressant. Das die da den Boden mit umgraben ist ne andere Hausnummer.


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich nutze nun die PowerPro in 3lbs in Weiss. Entspricht einer 0,06mm und ich finde die absolut Top. Die Fireline 0,04 die Timo fischt hatte ich auch schon mal drauf, aber die habe ich mir bei Anschlägen auch schon durch gehauen. Bin eben etwas grober in der Angelei.

Gekauft habe ich die PowerPro hier. Ging ohne Probleme innerhalb 7 Tagen. Und achja 300Yards sind ca 275m


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo!

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips in Sachen Schnur, werd mich mal gleich nach ner günstigen Bezugsquelle umsehen. Mal schauen wer gute Preise macht.

Gruß und Petri
Walleyehunter69#h


----------



## Tim78 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hatt jemand nen Tipp für morgen zum Slipen,oder weiß jemand wie weit das Eis ist ?
Mfg Tim


----------



## zorra (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hatt jemand nen Tipp für morgen zum Slipen,oder weiß jemand wie weit das Eis ist ?
> Mfg Tim


...slippen ist nicht dat Problem...aber teilweise viel Eis...NKS ist wegen Eis abgesagt.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na wenn man zumindest auf Redeerlag käme,  würde ich morgen fahren.


----------



## seko (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann jemand sicher sagen, ob z.B. Rhederlaag oder ähnliche Gewässer noch eisfrei sind?


----------



## schmitzi (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was nehmt ihr denn so als Vorfach beim Vertikalen?


----------



## minden (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da man immer mit Hechten rechnen muss, nur mit Stahlvorfach...nehme hier meist 12-9kg Sevenstrand von Drennan.


----------



## Tim78 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich bin ehr der Hardmono Fan weil :
1. ich brauche keine Schnurverbinder
2. es ist fast genauso unsichtbar wie Fluor-Carbon
3. in dünnen durmessern car.0,30-0,35mm kann man Köder direckt anknoten
4. Jetzt zum Streitfaktor,ich hab noch keinen Hecht damit verloren ging bis jetzt auch bei großen Hechten immer gut auch wenn der Drill mal läger gedauert hat.
5. ich finde es einfach in Preis leistung besser,wenn ich zb das von Sänger (irone Clow) nehme kosten mich das mal gerade 5-6€

Aber ich denke da hat jeder ne andere vorliebe ,wenn man viel im Trüben fischt meine ich ist "minden" sein Stahlvorfach min.genauso gut wenn der mehr aufand nicht währe (Klemmhülsen pressen auf aufgfledert Stahllitzen weil der Seitenschneider mal wieder Stumpf oder vergessen  ist )würde ich es wahrscheinlich auch mehr fischen. Was anderes ist das Schleppen oder wurfangeln gezielt auf Hecht ,da gibt es nur eine alternative zum Stahl nämlich Titan und sonst nichts selbst 1mm hardmono würd ich da dann aussen vor lassen.


----------



## Camouflage (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
in NL fische ich ausschließlich 9kg sevenstrand,...
LG,
nils


----------



## Camouflage (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ tim,
wann kommt der neue motor?
lass uns mal treffen wenn du den hier abholst,...
werd morgen mal die wettervorhersage checken und dann pläne fürs we schmieden,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nils, was genau kann man für Pläne schmieden, wenn in fast Europa die Schifffahrt still liegt und sonst auch anderes nur einfach zugefroren ist? Sogar die Ems über die ich jeden Morgen fahre ist wegen Eis geschlossen. Angeln kann doch nicht sein, oder? Oder neben einem Atomkraftwerk wo das warme Wasser eingelassen wird? 

Bin gespannt und staune über dein Optimismus.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe ja mal echt kein Plan, aber ist die Maas auch zugefrohren ?


----------



## Camouflage (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey jochen,
aber bis der rhein zufriert, da brauchts noch was,...
war diese woche noch nicht los, aber letzte woche hat es die. und mit. (bei ähnlichen temperaturen) ganz ordentlich gerappelt,...
sicher, der pegel ist inzwischen um einiges gefallen, aber ob was geht werd ich erst wissen, wenn ichs ausgetestet hab,... ;-)
bleibt zu hoffen das n atomzander einsteigt,...
hätte nichts dagegen,...   #6
kann ja berichten, auch wenns OT ist, aber bei dem wetter wird wohl kaum jemand mit dem boot los,...
also bis denni,
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Slipknot1 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Weiß jemand ob die ijssel dicht ist oder dauert das wie der Rhein bis die zu ist?!?


----------



## zanderzone (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ijssel wird denke ich funktionieren!! hab noch nicht erlebt, dass das Ding zufriert!!


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und die Maas ?


----------



## zanderzone (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke, dass die auch offen sein wird!!


----------



## Tim78 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Nils ,ich hoffe noch morgen damit ich ihn am WE einfahren kann 

@ all ,auf dem Sofa gibts kein Fisch ,aber auf den größeren Fließgewässern dürfte noch einiges gehen.
Also warm anziehen und raus


----------



## Camouflage (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey tim,
dann meld dich mal wenn du morgen hier ums eck bist,..
sa. muss ich nach ddorf. um n paar kleinteile für meine künftige vertikalrute zu besorgen,...
wo willst denn sonntag hin?
kann mir kaum vorstellen das man irgendwo n kahn aufs wasser bekommt,..
wollte daher eigentlich zum rhein,..
wenn du magst kannst dich herzlich gern anschließen,..
musst mir dann morgen nur deinen schein dalassen, damit ich die karte besorgen kann,..
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## link (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hy kurze info,
war heute in nl unterwegs slippe für g-loch is noch zugefroren aber taut zum weekend vielleicht frei
gruß Alex


----------



## ttemming (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey,

kann mir einer sagen wie es an der Slippe von NSK aussieht?#c

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Zanderangler1 (16. Februar 2012)

*Sauberer Himmel, sauberes Wasser etc.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YRYGx620rng&feature=channel_video_title http://www.cashkurs.com/Detailansicht.80.0.html?&cHash=ffa9eabc80&tx_t3blog_pi1[daxBlogList][showUid]=11412  Und wer nicht angel fährt, zieht sich sowas bitte auch mal zu Gemüte rein. Wer sich die letzten Jahre nämlich darüber wundert, warum unsere Sonne so selten nur noch scheint. Und allgemein sich das Wetter so chaotisch verhält. Off topic, aber ich finds mehr wie wichtig sowas hier auch mal anzuschneiden. Auch auf die Gefahr hin, wieder als Spinner oder Verschwörer agetan zu werden. Wer seine Augen des öfteren mal zum Himmel gerichtet hätte die letzten Jahre, hätte es eigentlich mitbekommen müssen das dort was gemacht wird. Und sicher nicht wegen Klimaerwärmung und diesem ganzen Schwindel und Lüge. Wem es interssiert kann auch gern mal mein Kanal besuchen, dort finden sich auch einige schöne, sauberer Himmel Filmchen  http://www.youtube.com/user/Zanderangler3?feature=mhee  Diesen Link aus Holland, aus dem Jahre 2011 kann ich auch noch empfehlen, einfach mal durch klicken die Bildchen und staunen, dass einem so etwas nicht auffällt, dabei ist sowas an der Tagesordnung, auch in Holland. So und nun erschlagt mich von mir aus......aber BITTE nicht ala Kerner, oder wie das Kachelmännchen das macht.|wavey:


----------



## fischhändler (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin moin,
hat jemand ne aktuelle info über roermond?
wollte am montag starten:r:c


----------



## gpsjunkie (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sagt mal, geht Ihr bei so einem Wetter wirklich los? Montag lt Windfinder vom 17.02 Wind 5 in Boen 6 aus Südwest. Also ich hätte mit meinem 1T Boot echt probleme sauber fischen zu können. Abgesehen macht das Geschauckel nicht wirklich Spass. Also, wie ist das bei euch. Macht euch dieses Windwetter was?


----------



## fischhändler (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja so sind die wetterdienste, fragst du 3 Seiten ab , bekommst du 4 Ergebnisse.
ich schau auf wetter.com und erhalte 2-3
Wetter.com hat mich bis dato nicht entäuscht.
aber und das ist mein rat an alle:

Wetterberichte ändern sich sehr schnell, daher ist der blick über mehrere tage immer mit einem hohen risiko verbunden.

Mein Tip plane jeden Trip mit den aktuellsten Wetterdaten, denn kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert sich und andere in Gefahr zu bringen.

Denn selbst bei Binnenseeen wie den Maasplaasen ist schnell ne Welle von nem halben Meter möglich!!!!
und da bekommt man mit nem D-Boot schnell nen nassen Ar...

nun zu deinem poasting gps-junkie
recht hast du mit deiner meinung ab 4 ist es schon schierig vernünfig ne köderführung zu erreichen.
da macht selbst der gummi an der toten rute sprünge von nem halben meter.

na mal sehen was sich wettermässig bis montag tut.
:g


----------



## Tim78 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Lieber nen schlecht geführten Zander ,als ne tote Hose auf dem Sofa 
Ich will morgen raus ,mein neuer Motor hat heute die Feuertaufe auf der Ems bestanden und geht wie Sau .....Ich will FISCH 
@Jochen klar solange ich nicht Eisbrechen muß wird geangelt nur halt nicht solange ,sprich keine ganzen Tage sonderen nur die wichtigste Beissfahse und dann wieder ins warme .


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, ja  aber so mal eben nach Amsterdam ist nicht. Und ich war heute Tanken. Da kriege ich für mal eben die Krise. 1,55 fürn Liter. Das sind 33l für 55.--€ oder in Holland immer noch 47.--€ plus das bisschen fürs Boot. Macht schanke 60.--€ für mal eben??? geteilt durch zwei ind es immer noch 30.--€. Ok ich musste mir sagen lassen ich habe nicht genügend Biss, stimmt also. Ich rechne zuviel und habe deswegen nicht genug Biss. 

Was haste denn für einen Motor, Tim?


----------



## Zander Frank (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Roermond ist frei.Bin bei Opa ins Wasser.Liegt zwar noch Eis,kommt man aber durch.


----------



## Tim78 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Jochen gesunden Menschenverstand gegen Hartcore Angler  Ich denke nicht das man bei Dir vom ""fehlenden Biss zur Sache" sprechen kann sonderen ehr vom gesunden Menschenverstand der bei manchen wenn`s ums angeln geht ausetzt(nicht böhse gemeint aber tatsache).Ich denke wenn du ne Chance hättest wie ich binnen  max.40min am Wasser zu sein wäre es auch bei dir was anderes.oder?
Mein neuer(nagelneuer ) ist nen Mercury 25er mit Pinne jetzt muß ich nur noch jemanden finden der mein Steuergerät auf 30 Pferde pimpen kann 
Obwohl ich echt überrascht bin wie groß der Unterschied zwischen 15und25Ps sein kann.


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

40 min wäre Traumhaft. Aber das ist ab 2015 für mich vorbei. Da muss ich etwas weiter in Mein Hass Gewässer was aber immer besser wird. 

10 Ps ist bestimmt schon ne Wucht. Jetzt noch guggen ob man noch was mit dem Prop machen kann. Da gibt es ja auch noch gewissen Optimierungsbedarf.


----------



## zorra (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....Hardcore Angler....das werden die nur Bötchenangler eh nicht verstehen....dafür brauch ich gar keinen Verstand.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## minden (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn man drüber nachdenkt ist es rein rechnerisch eh total bekloppt was wir machen....geben ohne Ende Kohle für Tackle (ok, da bin ich eher Minimalist), Boot, Sprit aus, investieren ohne Ende Zeit, gehen auch Nachts bei Schnee und graupel alleine vom Ufer Zanderjagen...und dann nehmen wir statt Filets nur Fotos mit nach Hause,....aber dennoch hoffe ich, dass ich auch in 20 Jahren noch genauso verseucht bin wie jetzt


----------



## discobarsch (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|good:





minden schrieb:


> Wenn man drüber nachdenkt ist es rein rechnerisch eh total bekloppt was wir machen....geben ohne Ende Kohle für Tackle (ok, da bin ich eher Minimalist), Boot, Sprit aus, investieren ohne Ende Zeit, gehen auch Nachts bei Schnee und graupel alleine vom Ufer Zanderjagen...und dann nehmen wir statt Filets nur Fotos mit nach Hause,....aber dennoch hoffe ich, dass ich auch in 20 Jahren noch genauso verseucht bin wie jetzt



|good:


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und Tim? Ging noch was bei Euch??


----------



## Tim78 (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja aber erst ne Stunde später zwar nicht soviel vie bei euch aber noch genug Andre hat noch 5oder 6 sehr sehr gute nachgelegt ich bin beim standard hängengeblieben und das andere Boot ist in der Zeit glaub ich schneider geblieben .Hast du deinen Hammerfisch Fotografiert ?


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja Jochen der Photograph war an der Knipse:vik:


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habs mal in meine Bilder gepackt!!


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=4876


----------



## zorra (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri schöner Fisch.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri dem Fänger.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## krauthi7 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

petri


----------



## Steph75 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Respekt... Schöner Fisch.... Dickes Petri


----------



## zanderzone (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Besten Dank! Das zu toppen wird nicht so einfach!!


----------



## Camouflage (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
heute war da die durchschnittsgröße auch nicht zu verachten,...
kamen aber nicht über 74cm,..
dafür hat das holländische boot neben uns n ü90 gehabt,..
scheint so als ob momentan die dicken laufen,...
und scheint so als ob es am we sehr voll wird,...
waren ja heute schon fünf boote auf der pfütze,..
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## carpking (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte nur kurz nachfragen, wie bei Euch die Slippen so aussehen. Wir wollen in Cuijk an den Kraijenbergse Plassen slippen. Bei uns (NRW) sind die Häfen ja teilweise noch zugefroren. Habt Ihr da nen Einblick?Lieben Dank im voraus..|kopfkrat


----------



## link (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Camouflage : ward ihr das in dem gelben boot namens bibo ?
                      waren mit ner schwarzen marcraft da
                      morgen jemand in lingen auf messe ?
                      Gruß Link


----------



## Tim78 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ link Ja ne gelbe GFK Schale und vorne die BiBo Figur dran dat isser der strolch  Ich fahre gegen 11,00uhr zu Messe wer noch ?


----------



## link (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wir fahren um eins los


----------



## Camouflage (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ach, schau an,..
gut zu wissen,... 
ihr habt ja donnerstag auch recht ordentlich gefangen, soweit wir das mitbekommen haben,...
heute hat leider weder stückzahl noch größe gepasst,..
die holländer mit dem aluma waren donnerstag ja auch noch recht gut dabei und hatten sogar n ü90 aufm boot,..
heute war der alleine unterwegs und hatte lediglich 4 kleine,...
egal,
morgen sind ja einige boardies unterwegs und da wird sich sicher der ein oder andere bessere fisch blicken lassen,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

JA dann kommt ja keiner zur Messe, hmmm waren heute alle da???? Ich denke an euch wenn ich wieder super Fragen beantworte.


----------



## Tim78 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ gpsjunkie Ich werde auch an dich denken  wenn alles gut geht schreib ich dir wenn der erste Meter im Boot liegt ...........
Wenn kein text kommt tröste dich dann ist im Boot sitzten vieleicht immer noch besser als mich um das wickel verhalten von irgendwelchen Hochsee-Seilwinden zu beschäftigen .Ps hab meine schnur noch bekommen allerdings für 25€ bei 270m was ja echt kein Schnapp ist  dafür haben wir uns auch bei den Handschuhen eingedeckt da gebe ich dir recht für das Geld echt spitze. Sonst fand ich die Messe wieder Klasse waren echt nen paar gute Angebote da und auch die GuFi auswahl fand ich toll.


----------



## link (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja hatten einige gute fische dabei ich hatte insgesamt acht konnten leider nur von neun bis halb zwei fischen weil mein kollege rechtzeitig wieder zurück mußte der größte war knapp achtzig 
gruß Alex


----------



## Tim78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oh da hast du ja noch Glück gehabt die meisten anderen die ich gesprochen hatten hatten max. 3 Fische und dann noch kleine wir hatten auch nur 10 stk. und kollege im BiBo hatte 5oder6 stk. Waren aber auch von 9,oo-17,00 Uhr da .Haben nur ne kurze Mittagspause zum Grillen gemacht


----------



## discobarsch (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...was soll ich sagen
die dicken beissen anscheinend wirklich gerade!
wir hatten insgesamt 12 davon die hälfte ü60 bis 92cm #6
das grinsen hört einfach nicht auf 
gruss


----------



## Tim78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@discobarsch Also jung jetzt hör mal her mit de Augen! So ganz langsam gehst du mir auf den Sack findest das nicht selber unverschämmt du benutzt doch lang Leinen oder so .Das ist echt nicht normal  mit dir ich versuch in letzter Zeit krampfhaft meinen abscjußfisch zu fangen aber nein der "discobarsch" hat schon fertig.So ab heute bleibst zu hause sonst muß ich dir nächstes mal den Stöpsel ziehen. Hoffe du weißt das das nur Spaß ist natürlich wünsch ich dir ein dickes Petri, tolle Fische !


----------



## Camouflage (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey tim,
denke link bezieht sich auf letzten donnerstag,.... ;-)

petri nach lüdenscheid,
schön das du am we. ne punktlandung hingelegt hast,...

liebe grüße,
nils

PS:
@ tim 
ich hatte so. acht,...   
hab anhand der bilder nochmal nachgezählt,...
aber die stückzahl relativiert sich bei der druchschnittsgröße ganz schnell wieder,....
das mareike am sa. mit nem guten 60er den besten fisch des we aufs boot brachte sagt ja mal alles,..


----------



## Tim78 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach Nils die wußten das du Geburtstag hattest und damit du nicht ganz traurig bist haben sie die Jünglinge geopfert für dich 
Ich werde mich weiterhin dem See nur noch mit min.18cm ködern nähern dann haben die kleinen Angst und nerven net MICH ....


----------



## zorra (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo Petri zum 92ger.... das WE. war für viele ein Dickes WE.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## pk0312 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri Discobarsch toller Fisch aber ich muss Tim zustimmen , Du hast Angelverbot ;-))))))


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich weiß nicht, ob mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann?
Ich überlege mir, in naher Zukunft ein Bellyboat zu kaufen. 
Nutzen wollte ich dies an der Ijssel, um die Buhnen zu befischen. 

Jetzt habe ich dazu ein paar Fragen zum Boot bzw. zur Sicherheit:

Angelt hier zufällig jemand mit nem Bellyboat an der Ijssel? 
Ist es dort überhaupt erlaubt? (mit richtigem Boot ist klar, aber Bellyb.?)
Gibts da irgendwas großartiges zu beachten?

Kenne mich mit den Bellyboats überhaupt nicht aus - was geht, was geht gar nicht?
Welche Größe muss das Ding haben? Ist ja vielleicht was anderes, ob man es auf einem stillen Teich oder doch im unruhigeren Wasser nutzt.
Hab natürlich mal ein wenig gestöbert - zu kaufen gibts ja was von x Euro bis x Euro - doch was sollte man unbedingt anlegen (um Sicherheit zu haben) und was ist überflüssiger Luxus?

Zu meiner Person vielleicht noch: 1,80 m groß, ca. 90 kg - genutzt wird es vielleicht höchstens 20 Mal im Jahr.

PS: um die Buhnen wechseln zu können, würde ich aufgrund der Strömung eh den Landweg wählen und nicht über die Hauptströmung gehen. 


Also? 
Hat jemand Kauftipps/Anregungen oder diverse Infos, worauf man achten sollte?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Camouflage (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey hape,
denk dran dein handy schön wasserdicht zu verpacken damit du hilfe rufen kannst, falls du überhaupt noch dazu kommst,...
ich würd mich jedenfalls nicht mit nem belly in den strom wagen,..
und erst recht nicht in der wassersport saison wenn die ganzen gaskranken hobbykapitäne unterwegs sind,...
das grenzt an/ist selbstmord,...
kauf dir n belly für stehende gewässer oder die maas, aber für die ijssel halte ich das für absolut ungeeignet,...
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mahlzeit
Aber in den Buhnen ist doch die Strömung nicht so stark!?!?!?

Das ich damit nicht mal annähernd Richtung Strömungskante schippern will, ist schon klar. Zum Buhnenwechseln selbstverständlich über Land.


----------



## zorra (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Besorg dir mal erst Infos übers Belly.....an der Ijssel haste einige Baggerlöcher wo du dann in Ruhe fischen kannst.....falls keine wahnsinngen Angler mit ihren hochmotorigen Colabüchsen dich übern Haufen fahren....Ijssel geht garnicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## Camouflage (1. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wenn du meinst, mach es,...
aber sag hinterher nicht man hätte dich nicht gewarnt,...
zumal du für den einsatzbereich "kehrströmung" eh nicht mit guten fangaussichten rechnen kannst, wenn du nicht die strömungskante anfährst, bzw. diese im sommer sehr viel effektiver vom buhnenkopf aus werfender weise befischst,...
kann und will ja nichts dagegen sagen das du dich um vorfeld informieren möchtest, verstehe aber nicht was du eigentlich wissen möchtest,...
scheint irgendwie so als ob du dur darauf aus bist das dein vorhaben hier "abgenickt" wird,....
sicher kann man mit glück und ordentlich mumm innerhalb einer buhne vom belly aus fischen,...
kann aber auch böse enden,...
und welchen nutzen erwartest du?
ich seh irgendwie keinen,..
eher das gegenteil,...
liebe grüße,
nils

PS:
über das wechseln von einer buhne zur nächsten (stromab) würd ich mir am wenigsten gedanken machen,...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Morgen,

lebensmüde etc. bin ich keineswegs!

Warum ich hier frage?
Ganz einfach, kann mir kein Bild dazu machen,deshalb wollte ich Meinungen dazu hören!
Von Abnicken ist also nicht die Rede - nur wenn man mir mit plausiblen Argumenten kommt, kann ich es besser verstehen, ob es sich lohnt oder nicht / zu gefährlich ist etc..

Schließlich gibt es ja auch Bellyboats, mit denen auf der Ostsee gefscht wird, dort sind die Verhältnisse bestimmt nicht einfacher, als in einer "ruhigeren" Buhne. 
Ob es sich jetzt fangtechnisch eher lohnt, vom Buhnenkopf zu angeln ist ja wieder ne andere Sache. 
Mir gehts da erstmal um die Sicherheit - ob dies überhaupt Sinn macht, es in die Buhnen zu wagen.
Dazu hast du jetzt aber leider nichts zur Fragestellung beigetragen!

PS: mir gehts hier auch nicht darum, Sätze wie "mach was du willst" oder "beschwer dich nachher nicht" zu lesen... Argumente, die einleuchtend sind, sind bisher noch nicht gekommen, was recht schade ist.


----------



## zorra (2. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

[QUOTE=HAPE-Coesfeld;3565090 
Mir gehts da erstmal um die Sicherheit - ob dies überhaupt Sinn macht, es in die Buhnen zu wagen.
Dazu hast du jetzt aber leider nichts zur Fragestellung beigetragen!

Sinn mach es immer zwischen den Buhnen zu angeln aber nicht mit einem B-Boot auf der Ijssel.....die Buhnen sind zu kurz und der normal Sog ohne Schiffsverkehr ist schon stark genug um dich raus zuziehen....den letzten Toten Angler gab es vor paar Jahren und der hatte ein Angelboot...also lass es und probiere wie schon geschrieben von Land aus.
gr.zorra


----------



## discobarsch (2. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

also ich würd nich in einem bellyboat sitzen wollen (und ich hab eins) wenn da ein dicker pott verbeifährt!
wenn man mit aluboot und e-motor an einer buhne vorbeifährt und man manchmal stehen bleibt wenn ein pott vorbeikommt kann man sich die sogkraft ja ungefähr vorstellen.
ich weiss zwar nicht ob es erlaubt ist oder nicht (vielleicht haben sich die behörden über so ein waghalsiges manöver bisher auch noch keine gedanken gemacht) aber ich bin mir fast sicher das dir das erste polizeiboot das vorbeikommt den spass verdirbt...oder das leben rettet ;-)


----------



## HAPE-1909 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na das sind doch dann mal 2 Aussagen, mit denen ich was anfangen kann!
Somit hat sich das ganze dann erstmal erledigt - zumindest für die Ijssel.


----------



## discobarsch (3. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...am haringvliet an der brücke hab ich mal mehrere bellyboate gesehen.


----------



## link (3. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

mit den belly boot würd ich nur auf seen fischen
mal angenommen du fischt im fluß und das klappt alles ganz gut du hast ca 10 buhnen abgefischt dann mußt du den ganzen weg mit dem belly boot zurücklaufen über zäune kletten usw....... zurück paddeln schaffst du mit nem belly boot nich !
kannst dann wirklich vom ufer besser die strömungskante abfischen
mfg link


----------



## wilder_wombel (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das mit der Sogwirkung hab ich mal ganz krass an der ijssel erlebt

ich hatte mein Boot auf eine auf einem Sandstrand geparkt, dann kam ein richtig fetter Pott vorbei , und ich konnte kaum glauben das das Wasser soweit zurückging sodass mein Boot komplett auf dem trockenen lag !! Da war ich echt baff.

Belly Boote hab ich auch schon auf dem Haringsvliet gesehen, die haben immer um die Brückenpfeiler geangelt, das beste was ich bisher auf dem Hariengsvliet gesehen habe war ein ca. 1x1m grosser Ponton mit Bürostuhl drauf und emotor, das wäre doch was !!

gruss


----------



## link (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

dann haste das noch nich gesehen :vik:


----------



## Tim78 (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jetzt laß mal die Belly`s in Ruhe ! Ich find die super ist doch wie auf der Rennstrecke da liegen auch in jeder Kurve Gummireifen damit man nicht soviel abkriegt ,wäre doch schade um den Lack der ganzen Lundis,oder


----------



## Andre.M (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was ein Freak, selbst ein Belly Boot zu bauen ist das eine aber wo hat der seine Angel und sein Echolot?..:q:q


----------



## Sledge (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kenne Jemanden, der würde da noch nen 40er Johnson hinten dranhängen...:q


----------



## link (5. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ah denke da hat der auch noch ne lösung für


----------



## Camouflage (6. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ hape
wenn du meine argumente nicht anerkennen willst, bleibt dir das selbstverständlich selbst überlassen,..
für so einen abwertenden post fehlen mir echt die worte,...
herzlichst und mit besten wünschen,
nils,..



PS:
hoffe du bleibst gesund,...


----------



## zanderzone (6. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@camou: ich hab davon nicht gelesen! Immer locker bleiben!!


----------



## zanderzone (6. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Will noch jemand aufs Loch Samstag? Wenn ja, hat derjenige bock mich mit zu nehmen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will schon, kannst aber gerne mit kommen zum verk.....ten Arbeiten. Man wie ich das Ätzend finde. Aber Sonntag ging so gut wie nix. Hatten mit 3 Mann nur 7 stk. Der grösste 73cm von Gerd gefangen. Andere Boote hatten nix.


----------



## zanderzone (7. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

73 cm ist doch schon ein schöner!! Geh auf jeden Fall Samstag und Sonntag los.. wenns nicht vertikal klappt, dann vom Ufer!! Bin ja nu umgezogen und hab die Schnauze voll vom streichen und schleppen!!


----------



## discobarsch (27. März 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hi,
am letzten wochenende unsere letzte chance vor der schonzeit noch genutzt und nochmal zweieinhalb tage südholland unsicher gemacht. hatten am ende 33 zander bis 66cm. am ende zu zweit dann eigentlich ein gutes ergebnis obwohl die fische hart erarbeitet waren. es liess sich kein rechtes muster für uns erkennen was stellen, köder, farben, wassertiefen und sonstige gegebenheiten anging und so sind wir jede kante rauf und runter geeiert und haben uns die fische dann zusammengeangelt.
leider wurde der trip einige stunden vor dem geplanten ende vorzeitig durch einen abgestorbenen motor beendet! mussten dann mit e-motor zurück zur slippe. hinterher hat sich rausgestellt das nur das nadelventil im vergaser verklemmt war. na jetzt weiss ich das auch. 
alles in allen aber mal wieder ein toller trip bei traumhaftem sonnenschein und wenig wind.

gruss


----------



## schmitzi (13. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Scheiß Schonzeit!


----------



## zanderzone (17. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zum Heulen!


----------



## crocodile (17. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vorfreude ist die schönste!


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich weiss nicht. Ich finde das gar nicht so schlecht. Die ersten Dorsche sind im Sack, der Tank endlich dicht (hoffe ich), Kork fürn Boden ausgemessen, Schaltbox innen neu gefettet, Motor inspektion gemacht und anderes Radio eingebaut. Nun kommt noch der Boden rein, der dritte Sitz kommt drauf und so weiter. Demnach könnte die Schonzeit bis Oktober gehen.


----------



## Heiko112 (21. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



> Demnach könnte die Schonzeit bis Oktober gehen.


 

Hiermit Verbanne ich die aus diesem Forum, NEIN sogar aus dem Internet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim78 (22. April 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Heiko#r|good:|good:

Boah ,Jochen wie kannst du so böhse gedanken haben ich bin froh wenn am 1.5 zumindest niedersachen wieder Zander offen hat.Wir fahren momentan viel zum Deutschen Rhein schade das man da nicht Vertikalen darf in NRW#d
Allen anderen ein schnelles Schonzeit ende #h


----------



## erimbo (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Ihr Vertikalisten#h

Da ich hier im Norden nicht gerade mit tiefen Gewässer gesegnet bin, wo ich auch mit meinem Boot drauf darf, würde mich mal interessieren ab welcher Tiefe sich das Vertikalfischen schon lohnen würde. Mein Kanal den ich haupsächlich befische ist im Schnitt ca 1,9-2,2m tief (oder flach|kopfkrat) Bootsverkehr findet selten statt, haupsächlich Kanupaddeler. 
Ab welcher Tiefe fischt Ihr direkt unter dem Boot ?

Grüße vom Jadebusen

Holger


----------



## zanderzone (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ab 2 Meter klappt das schon!! Warum auch nicht!! Fängst da ja wahrscheinlich auch deine Zander! Ausserdem sind die Bisse in so einem falchen Gewässer der Knaller! In Schweden hab ich sehr gut auf 2-3 Meter gefangen! Ist überhaupt kein Problem, wenn der Kanal nicht glasklar ist!


----------



## Camouflage (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
mir ist es mal passiert das ich an nem neuen gewässer unterwegs war und das lot vergessen hatte,...
in dem moment als ich beim anliften den knotlessverbinder oberhalb der wasseroberfläche sehn konnte und panisch den rückwärtsgang reingehaun hab, kam der erste einschlag des tages,...
vertikalangeln geht also auch bei 30cm wassertiefe,...
bzw. so lange wie man wasser unterm kiel hat,... #6
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## fischjeck (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei Hochwasser in der Maas habe ich schon Zander unter einen Meter Wassertiefe gefangen.
Gruß
Fischjeck


----------



## Peter Eberz (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nun habe ich seit kurzer Zeit meinen Copiloten verloren. Für die kommende Saison suche ich noch einen kompetenten und verlässlichen Partner aus dem Bereich Westerwald, Bonn oder Köln.
Ich fahre ein Tracker und bin häufig von der Maas bis nach Zeeland und im Raum Amsterdam unterwegs.


----------



## link (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

gestern direckt angegriffen 
hatten zu zweit 15 zander 2 von 60cm der rest so um die 50cm ein dicken hecht noch verloren sonnen brand gabs gratis dazu 
war sonst noch jemand angreifen ?
mfg Link


----------



## Doktorzander (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja ,ich war gestern an der Ijssel,hab einen 50-er und 3 verloren,sonnenbrand auch gratis,wo warste du den link?Welches gewässer?


----------



## link (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hy, 
war am nordseekanal bei amsterdam 
gruß LINK


----------



## Grxzlx (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



link schrieb:


> hy,
> war am nordseekanal bei amsterdam
> gruß LINK




Sag mal lohnt sich das Fischen auch vom Ufer aus mit Gummi dort?

War jemand schon an der Schleuse IJmuiden angeln vom Ufer, lohnt es sich dort hinzufahren wenn man kein Boot hat?

Gruß
Krystian


----------



## link (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

allso da wo wir waren kommst vom ufer gar nicht ran überall firmen gelände und alles eingezeunt
mfg LINK


----------



## Elmelone (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, wollte nächste woche endlich los 

meine frage ist, ob sie noch im see sind oder schon im fluss?

lg


----------



## Hotspot (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi 

Also im Fluss wurden Freitag schon Zander beim schleppen gefangen.


----------



## zanderzone (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Gryzli: Nordseekanal kannste fast vergessen in Amsterdam vom Ufer aus! An die Stellen, an die man ran kommt, sind völlig überfischt!!

@Elmelone: Die sind schon raus aus den Seen. Auf jeden Fall im Fluss versuchen!


----------



## Grxzlx (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> @Gryzli: Nordseekanal kannste fast vergessen in Amsterdam vom Ufer aus! An die Stellen, an die man ran kommt, sind völlig überfischt!!
> 
> @Elmelone: Die sind schon raus aus den Seen. Auf jeden Fall im Fluss versuchen!



schade
Zum Glück macht der Dicke dieses Jahr zum Birthday einen Bootsführerschein, dann geht nächstes Jahr hoffentlich mit eigenem Böötchen Los


----------



## Elmelone (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone

Alles klar, hatte ich auch schon vermutet, aber manchmal stehen sie auch noch im Mai bzw. Anfang Juni etwas tiefer... und im Fluss geht nichts. Aber schon mal gut zu hören das es im Fluss läuft. Ich werde ebenfalls berichten!

TL


----------



## discobarsch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

tach,
am montag von einer woche holland wieder da. es war wie gewohnt spitzenmässig. hatten in einer woche ca. 180 zander, einen hecht und einige barsche, meisst gut in den 40ern.
viele der zander waren um die 60cm diverse 70+ fische waren auch dabei, der hammer war allerdings mein erster fisch mit (wieder) 92cm!!!

gruss


----------



## Grxzlx (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> tach,
> am montag von einer woche holland wieder da. es war wie gewohnt spitzenmässig. hatten in einer woche ca. 180 zander, einen hecht und einige barsche, meisst gut in den 40ern.
> viele der zander waren um die 60cm diverse 70+ fische waren auch dabei, der hammer war allerdings mein erster fisch mit (wieder) 92cm!!!
> 
> gruss



Schöne Fotos
An welchem Gewässer ausser Haringsvliet fängt man den so viele Fische? |supergri


----------



## Elmelone (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So wieder zurück! Schon vorab: Es ging bei uns leider gar nichts.

Wir haben es im Fluss probiert, waren auch teilweise ganz ordentliche Echos zu sehen, gebissen hat trotzdem nicht. Wir haben geschleppt, von 2-6m alles durch sowie es in den entsprechenden Tiefen vertikal probiert... Des Weiteren waren wir auch im See, haben ebenfalls alles durchgetestet. Gebissen hat leider nichts... Aber auch bei den anderen Boot sah es nicht rosig aus. Entweder ebenfalls nichts oder mal einen Barsch, Hecht oder Zander... aber nie mehr als 2-3 Fische. Das Interessante war jedoch, dass die Fische die gefangen wurden, nicht wie vermutet ausschließlich im Fluss gefangen wurden, sondern zum "großen" Teil im angrenzenden See. Nichtsdesdotrotz ändert das nichts daran, dass sie einfach schlecht gebissen haben 

Ich hoffe, woanders lief es besser!
TL


----------



## scotishpike (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen,

gehen denn die Zander in der warmen Jahreszeit komplett aus den Seen oder ist dies nur ein gewisser Teil und im Sommer kann man dort immer noch Zander fangen?
Grüße

Scotishpike


----------



## Hotspot (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



scotishpike schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> gehen denn die Zander in der warmen Jahreszeit komplett aus den Seen oder ist dies nur ein gewisser Teil und im Sommer kann man dort immer noch Zander fangen?
> Grüße
> ...


 
Natürlich sind im See auch Zander vorhanden.
Diese sind aber schwieriger zu Finden als im Winter.
Im Fluss lassen sich die Böschungskanten einfacher befischen,wobei man im See schon länger suchen muss um die richtige Kante und Tiefe zu finden.

Hotspot


----------



## zorra (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

,,,jo seh ich auch so es wurden gute Stck-Zahlen im Fluss als auch in Seen gefangen....und sehr flach 1-2m...im Momnet geht es auch genauso gut von Land aus.
gr.zorra


----------



## scotishpike (9. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,

danke für euren fachlichen Input.
Schleppen oder vertikal?
Beste Grüße

Scotishpike


----------



## pinguin0805 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hat jemand adressen wo man gut zelten und fischen kann?
kann man denn in holland auch boote mieten ? wollte ne woche dort urlaub machen und nicht nur vom ufer fischen. das vertikal angeln interessiert mich sehr nur brauche am besten mal ein paar tipps von euch 
mfg pinguin


----------



## pinguin0805 (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wo haste da denn genau urlaub gemacht (in holland) ? wollte auch mal ne woche angelurblaub machen weiss aber mal so garnich wo man dort boote mietet und schläft wollte gerne zelten kannste mir mal ein paar adressen geben wo man so geil fängt?


----------



## Slipknot1 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Leute

Die Ijssel bei Zutphen hat ca 4,20m Wasser. Kann man da noch von den Buhnen angeln??

Schönen Abend euch noch


----------



## zanderzone (16. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt... Wasserstand ist perfekt!!
@Melone: das zieht sich bei mir im Moment durch ganz Holland! Ijssel nix, Twente-Kanal nix, Vechte nix!! Grausam!!! Allerdings vom Ufer aus.. Trotzdem komisch! In den letzen Jahren um diese Zeit ging immer der Puck ab!! Woran kann es liegen?!?!?


----------



## Doktorzander (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Vertikalisten #h
war gestern an der Ijssel,habe 5 Stachelritter verhaften können,alle um die 60-65cm,die Burschen haben sich die Gummis bis ins Rachen eingesaugt- kein einzigen aussteiger gehabt,und als beifang beim vertikalen ne 90-er Hechtdame erwischt ,die Zander waren nur morgens zwischen 5-7 uhr Bissfreudig ,es war leichtes hochwasser,das die Buhnenkopfe grade mal komplet unter wasser waren,man konnte schön über die heisse standplätze drüberherdrifften, gegen 11 uhr hat dann die Hechtdame sich das gummi geschnapt ,war ein ganz schönes geokse mit nem vertikalpin,aber der drill selber war einmalig...#6

wie läuft´s den bei euch im moment?


----------



## Tim78 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone 
Hi ich war lange nicht mehr los,hab dann heute mal am Twente  Kanal angegriffen und war schockiert ... Trotz eigentlich passender Bedingungen total abgeschneidert haben zum Schluß auf miniköder noch 3 mini Barsche  gefangen letztes Jahr um diese Zeit haben wir vom Ufer immer gut bis sehr gut gefangen.Wird zeit das ich mal wieder in die Buhnen fahre...
Gruß Tim


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War letzten Donnerstag auch noch mal am TK! Ging wieder nix, ausser ein kleiner Hecht! Will Samstag nach Zuphten in die Buhnen! Mal schauen.. Der Wasserstand liegt nu bei 5,03m! Weiss aber nicht mehr genau, wann die Buhnen weg sind! Weiß das einer?


----------



## RedArc (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kanal ist im moment wie tot, letzte woche einen schönen zetti verhaftet von gut 60 mehr nicht. Hin und wieder mal ein zupfer oder ein kleiner barsch. Auch ich muss sagen die letzten jahre liefen um diese zeit besser! Verspätete Laichzeit???


----------



## zorra (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War letzten Donnerstag auch noch mal am TK! Ging wieder nix, ausser ein kleiner Hecht! Will Samstag nach Zuphten in die Buhnen! Mal schauen.. Der Wasserstand liegt nu bei 5,03m! Weiss aber nicht mehr genau, wann die Buhnen weg sind! Weiß das einer?


...war Fr.am Ijsselkop da waren sie weg und Zuphen liegt noch tiefer denke ich in Nijmwegen aner Waal auch alles weg.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (18. Juni 2012)

Fuck!! Naja.. Ich denke, dass das Wasser noch weiter steigen wird! Und nu? Wo kann man denn noch hin? Jemand nen heissen Tip?


----------



## boeser (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du könntest vielleicht an den Rhederlaag bei Arnheim. Dort dann vom Ufer aus werfen, z.B. in den Häfen oder noch besser ein Boot leihen und dann mal suchen. Oft sind andere Angler auf dem Wasser unterwegs, da kann man sich als Neuling etwas orientieren. Wenn auf dem See nichts läuft, kann man schnell auf die Ijssel ausweichen.


----------



## zorra (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Fuck!! Naja.. Ich denke, dass das Wasser noch weiter steigen wird! Und nu? Wo kann man denn noch hin? Jemand nen heissen Tip?


...keine Panik ab morgen steht das Wasser,,,der Rhein fällt schon in 30cm Schritten im Süden bis Samstag geht schon was.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@boeser: Rehederlaag kenne ich sehr gut! War schon oft dort vertikalen, aber vom Ufer aus im Sommer stehen die Chancen dort eher schlecht. Die meisten Zander ziehen nach der Laichzeit wieder in den Strom.
@zorra: ich hoffe Du hast recht!
@Gryzli: Hört sich gut an, aber die Maas ist leider viel zu weit weg von uns. Da ich erst mittags loskomme (wg. Deutschland - Griechenland (Schnaps und Bier)) lohnt sich der weite Weg nicht. 
Naja.. vllt hab ich ja Glück und das Wasser fällt noch ein bissel!!!


----------



## carpking (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Gryzli, kurze Nachfrage..
Du schreibst, Du fischst den Kauli mit nem 9gr. Kopf..
Fischst Du den vertikal in der Maas? Frage einfach nur, weil bei uns ab 17gr aufwärts erst möglich ist, in der Maas Grundkontakt herzustellen..Vertikal..Vielleicht mache ich auch was falsch??|kopfkrat

LG


----------



## zanderzone (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vertikal und 9 Gramm kannste vergessen! Er wird den wohl vom Ufer fischen. 9 Gramm funktioniert vertikal schon nicht, da du ja immer am driften bist! liegst mit Deinen 17 Gramm aufwärts schon ganz gut!


----------



## RedArc (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du bist hin und wieder am rhein bei rees???
was weisst du über diesen gewässer teil zu berichten. Wollte da auch mal hin um gummi zu geben!


----------



## carpking (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Gryzli, sehr schöne Ausführungen, danke erst mal dafür...
Kannst Du näher ausführen, wo an der Maas Du fischst? Kommen aus Xanten und fischen mit Boot immer von Cuijk aus.. Suchen aber noch Stellen für " mal eben zwischendurch an die Maas" vom Ufer aus.. Möchte keine Hotspots wissen, nur die ungefähre Richtung..
LG
Micha


----------



## zorra (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Vertikal und 9 Gramm kannste vergessen! Er wird den wohl vom Ufer fischen. 9 Gramm funktioniert vertikal schon nicht, da du ja immer am driften bist! liegst mit Deinen 17 Gramm aufwärts schon ganz gut!


...wieso nicht??????10gr+10gr Gummi dann biste bei 20gr aner 0,08Schnur bei Wassertiefe bis 5m dat geht 100pro...natürlich haste recht das es im Fluss bissel mager ist zum verticalen.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Gryzli....unter PLZ4..gibt es den Reeser Trööööööt.
gr.zorra


----------



## RedArc (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

yes, danke für die ausführliche beschreibung. Werd die ecke bei gelegenheit, trotz des angeldrucks, der eigentlich überall herrscht mittlerweile, mal ins auge nehemn


----------



## RedArc (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gibts schon irgendwas neues aus der Ijssel region? |wavey:


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe da mal eine wichtige Frage und zwar wo darf ich mit dem großen  Vispas am holländischen Rhein angeln. Finde das leider im Internet nicht  und in den Papieren auch nicht wirklich. Beim Visplaner komm ich auch  nicht weiter, da ich nicht weis wie der Rhein in den Niederlanden heißt.  Wenn ich Rijn eingebe kommt ein ganz andere Gewässer und vorallem habe  ich dann kein Internet mit am Wasser wenn ich dort bin. Gibts irgendwo  eine Karte wo alles makiert ist ?

 MfG


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> da ich nicht weis wie der Rhein in den Niederlanden heißt.



Da heisst er Waal


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich komm mit diesem Visplaner garnicht zu recht. Ich gebe Waal Nijmegen ein und dann kommt der Niederländische Rhein in Nijmegen. Da ich aber nicht nur in Nijmegen fischen will habe ich nur Waal eingegeben und dann kommt wieder ein total andere Gewässer ? Ich will doch einfach nur wissen wo ich da fischen darf und nicht und das möglichst auf Papier. Wieso muss das immer alles so kompliziert sein. Am Wasser kann ich nicht mal eben beim Visplaner gucken wo ich fischen darf und dann bekommste hinterher noch einen drann wegen angeln ohne Erlaubniss obwohl man garnichts verbotenes machen wollte.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wo würdet ihr empfehlen zu fischen ? Ich kenn mich dort 0 aus, da ich bisher nur die Maas richtung Roermond befischt habe. Ijssel, Waal, Neederhijn oder wie man das schreibt ? Wir wollten vom Ufer aus mit Gummi und Hardbaits auf Zandern und Barsch... villeicht auch Rapfen, wenn welche gesichtet werden ?


----------



## thunda (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
kann man rund um Medemblik auch vertikal auf Zander angeln. Bin ab dem 14.7. im Ferienpark "de Vlietlanden" hab ein Boot bei und wollte mal ne Meinung von euch hören wie es rund um den Park zurzeit aussieht?

mfg
flo


----------



## Elmelone (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, hab meine Anfrage schon wo anders gepostet aber haut mal ordentlich in die Tasten 

ich will nächste Woche mal wieder nach NL und bin mir aber noch nicht sicher an welches Gewässer es gehen soll. Hab schon nen paar PNs verschickt um mich schlau zu machen, aber bin mir halt immer noch nicht sicher, auch mit Blick auf den kommenden Wetterbericht. 

Ich möchte sehr gerne vertikalen und wollte mal nachhören, wo es zur Zeit so gar nicht läuft oder eben richtig gut. Ich dachte an die Rhederlaag, weil ich dieses Gewässer schon etwas kenne, ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe, allerdings zu einer anderen Jahreszeit, würde aber gerne auch mal etwas neues probieren. 
Unter anderem Lithse Ham, Gouden Ham und De Zandmeren hab ich entdeckt bei Googlemaps. De Biesbosch sieht auch interessant aus.Falls da wer ab und an fischen geht und mir bisschen was zu den Gewässern erzählen möchte würde ich mich wirklich freuen. 
Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich ein Portaboot besitze und somit beispielsweise Flüsse mit zu starker Strömung bzw. zu große Gewässer bei entsprechender Wetterlage logischerweise ausfallen. Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, auch per PN
TL


----------



## Elmelone (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Thunda

Ich war vor nen paar Jahren mal in De Vlietlanden und man sagte mir, dass, wenn du aus dem Park fährst es einen Hafen gibt, wo man wohl ganz gut Zander fangen kann... Ich selbst hab dort aber keine gefangen. Ich denke, dass der Hauptraubfischbestand dort vom Hecht repräsentiert wird, wobei ich auch damals nicht wirklich gut gefangen habe. Ich war jung und unerfahren   Die Gewässer sind im Sommer mit relativ viel Pflanzenwuchs behaftet, das was bedeutet Oberflächenköder und Flachläufer werden Erfolg bringen... eine anderes Boot hat dort auf einen Castaic-Swimbait einen 1m+ Hecht gefangen, daran erinnere ich mich noch gut. Die Fische die wir fingen, bissen überwiegend auf natürliche Dekors. Grundsätzlich ist die Anlage aber super, direkt mit dem Gewässer vor dem Ferienhaus.


----------



## zanderzone (31. August 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War nochmal jemand los von Euch?


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. September 2012)

Ne Timo, ich nicht. Bremsen werden immer noch heiß. Ich weiß nicht was die Werkstätten machen. Werde mir heute das mal ansehen. Das gibt es doch nicht.


----------



## Andre.M (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War einer schon mal wieder unterwegs?


----------



## Stean01 (23. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren am Donnerstag raus und haben einen schönen Zander von 92 cm gefangen und der schwimmt wieder|wavey:


----------



## Tim78 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nach Langer Pause bin ich wieder online 
Hat am Sonntag noch einer lust raus zu fahren ich wollte auf die Strecke zum " loch G " mal mein Glük versuchen ...Hat da in letzter zeit mal jemand nen versuch gestartet ?
Mfg. Tim


----------



## dauertest (28. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So, 
war auch lange nicht Vertikulieren aber morgen gehts aufn Kanal.
Wir werden Amsterdam rocken! Mal sehen was geht...


----------



## Tim78 (29. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hm , Amsterdam klingt auch spannend  Bin mal gespannt was sich tut bei dem Wetter-umschwung rechne ich nicht mit besonders viel ...Aber auf dem Sofa kommt da auch nicht mehr ....


----------



## Camouflage (30. September 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

war kein sooo schlechter tag auf der ijssel,..
ab ca. 15uhr ging es schlag auf schlag,...
nur die wirklich dicken fische waren leider nicht dabei,...

LG,
nils


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie war es denn auf dem Loch und auf dem Kanal? Bitte Ergebnisse.....


----------



## dauertest (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
aufm Kanal war es nicht ganz so prall. Wir hatten zu zweit 12 Stück (alles Zwerge). Hab noch mit nem  Holländer gesprochen, der hatte aber auch nicht mehr. Was soll ich sagen, ich hab aufm NSK Kanal noch nie so schlecht ausgesehen.
Am So waren wir aufm Rhederlaag und der Ijssel, dort hatten wir 3 schöne Barsche, 3 Hechte und 2 Zettis. 
War wohl kein so gutes We für Zander.

Grus


----------



## Tim78 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf dem Loch war ich noch gar nicht in den Buhnen ging es ... Heute war ich vom Ufer los und hatte mit Mario 3 schöne Hechte an der Jissel strecke . Wie sieht es denn sonst so aus ?


----------



## Stean01 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren heute auch mal draußen bei 3 grad am Morgen und dann Nordwestwind und Sonne leider nur zwei die noch was werden möchten.
Aber in der Woche gehts noch mal los in den norden von NL.
Petri#h


----------



## zanderzone (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren auch gestern in den Buhnen zu Fuß unterwegs! Ausser zwei Barschen und nem 50er Zander ging nix. Wasserstand war gut, aber das Wasser war sowas von klar.. Glaubt man nicht, nach dem ganzen Regen. Normal is im Fluß nu die Topzeit. Wir konnten noch ein paar Boote in den Buhnen sehen, aber dieses wechselten auch permanent.. von daher denke ich haben sie auch schlecht gefangen.


----------



## Skorpio (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

DIE haben teilweise schnell Buhnen gewechselt um etwas bestimmtes zu finden |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warst Du nicht auch da, Skorpio! Auf jeden Fall fuhr ein Lund Rebel dort durch die Gegend!


----------



## Skorpio (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja @Zanderzone, war mit meiner Freundin da unterwegs


----------



## zanderzone (10. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Böötchen haste! Habt ihr denn noch was gefangen?


----------



## Skorpio (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Einen 65iger (Ich), einen 75iger (meine Freundin) und ein richtig großer hat mir den Jigkopf vom Fluo abgerissen |evil:

Hätten eher in die Buhnen müssen, da wir nur ein paar Stündchen Zeit hatten, aber das weiß man ja meist erst nachher :q

Wetter herrlich, alles gut...

MfG Michael


----------



## zanderzone (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wart ihr im Loch? Nu geht in den Buhnen eigentlich richtig was.. Haben die anderen denn noch was gefangen?


----------



## carpking (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen, darf ich erfahren, wo das "G-Loch" ist? Ihr ward nicht zufällig Richtung Gennep unterwegs? Frage nur, weil wir dort immer rumkurven..

LG
Micha


----------



## zanderzone (10. Oktober 2012)

Ich sag nix!!


----------



## carpking (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Okay okay.. wollt auch keine Spots oä. wissen..


----------



## Skorpio (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Also wart ihr im Loch? Nu geht in den Buhnen eigentlich richtig was.. Haben die anderen denn noch was gefangen?


 
Hatte sonst keinen mit Fisch gesehen, aber ich frage auch normalerweise nie nach, erst recht nicht nach Tiefe, Farbe, Größe des Köders oder sonst was #c

Mittlerweile schreib oder sag ich fast nichts mehr zum Thema Fänge, es ist zuviel Neid und Mißgunst bei den Anglern eingekehrt und das wird immer schlimmer und schlimmer... #d

MfG


----------



## Tim78 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Skorpio Ja leider sind die bekannten Stellen heute ziemlich abgedroschen und jeder sucht nach was neuen .... mittlerweile muß man ja echt sagen je weiter man von den Slip stellen wegkommt um so besser wird das fangen wieder. Da kann ich jeden verstehen der seine Stellen für sich behält ! Sprit und Zeit werden immer mehr zum Argument seine Hot spots fur sich zu behalten ....


----------



## Stean01 (14. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim ich stimme Dir voll.
Schau mal wen wir auf unser Hausgewässer getroffen haben.


----------



## schmitzi (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das "G-Loch" ist der See an der Ijssel bei Gorssel. Ist doch albern, dieses Getue... Mal fangt man hier, mal fängt man da. Als ob sich alle gleich auf irgendwelche Löcher oder Buhnen stürzen nur weil da man ein Fisch mehr gefangen wurde...Geheime Köder gibt es auch nicht mehr, weil alle nur das kaufen, was die Industrie auf den Markt wirft.
Ich muss Scorpio beistimmen. Missgunst und so...


----------



## zanderzone (22. Oktober 2012)

Wenn Du da fischen willst, brauchst du aber nen Lappen von dem Verein in Gorssel! Würde auch nicht riskieren dort zu angeln, wenn du den nicht hast! Die Wasserschutz ist dort heiss wie Frittenfett! 
Ich gebe den See ungern an andere weiter, weil auf dem kleinen Loch teilweise 20 Boote stehen. Ist wie am Forellenpuff dort, aber die Fänge können sich dort immer sehen lassen!


----------



## Steph75 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wenn Du da fischen willst, brauchst du aber nen Lappen von dem Verein in Gorssel! Würde auch nicht riskieren dort zu angeln, wenn du denn nicht hast! Die Wasserschutz ist dort heiss wie Frittenfett!
> Ich gebe den See ungern an andere weiter, weil auf dem kleinen Loch teilweise 20 Boote stehen. Ist wie am Forellenpuff dort, aber die Fänge können sich dort immer sehen lassen!


 
Ach Gott......
20 Boote auf nem kleinen Gewässer??????
Dann frag ich mich wirklich warum ihr dort noch angelt|kopfkrat

Es gibt gerade in Holland unzählige tolle Gewässer, an denen man noch seine Ruhe hat. Man muß nur mal den einen oder anderen schlechten Angeltag riskieren und mal neue Gewässer ausprobieren.
Wir haben am Sonntag auf nem See in Nordholland gefischt und 21 Zander(einen 83er dabei) und einen 92 er Hecht gefangen und den ganzen tag nur zwei andere Angler gesehen.....


----------



## link (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hy,
haben letzte Woche Donnerstag auf der Ijssel in den Buhnen mit 2 Booten (4 Personen) ca. 40 Fische gefangen Hechte, Barsche,Zander u. ein paar Grundeln fast alles auf Köfi am Drop-shot System (außer die Grundeln die auf Gummi ) von ca. 30cm bis 65cm war alles vertreten ein paar sehr schöne Barsche waren auch dabei aufen "G-Loch" nur ein Hecht 
mfg LINK


----------



## link (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Steph75:
na weil das der am nächsten liegende See von uns aus ist und ein Geheimnis ist das auch nich mehr ich fahr lieber zum ns-kanal in den See wird soviel gefischt das da fast nur noch schnippel gefangen werden ab u. an mal ein guter aber je länger auf dem see gefischt wird desto weniger große werden gefangen 
aber in zeiten wo sprit luxus ist fährt man halt nich unbedingt weiter als man muß


----------



## Heiko112 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Gryzli schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Versuche noch nächstes jahr einmal die einmündung und ausmündung zu befischen wenn da nichts mehr geht dann lasse ich den Fluss den besseren anglern
> 
> ...


 

Moin Die Einmündungen kannst du getrost links liegen lassen, erstens kommt man da zu Fuss hin und zweitens stehen die Boote da IMMER drauf, ist halt einfacher als in den kurzen Buhnen.
Vom Ufer würde ich mir da nicht allzu viel Hoffnung machen.


----------



## Tacklekalle (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Stean01 schrieb:


> Tim ich stimme Dir voll.
> Schau mal wen wir auf unser Hausgewässer getroffen haben.



Hausgewässer!? Alles klar! |bla:


----------



## link (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Gryzli: Im Sommer kannste da besser mit Köfi fischen mit Gummi ist dann nich viel !
gruß LINK


----------



## DerMayor (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

ich habe nun auch ein schickes kleines Boot mit AB und würde gerne ab nächstes Jahr nach holland zum Vertikalfischen. Komme aus Iserlohn bei Dortmund. Suche also nen Gewässer wo man in knapp 2 Stunden vom Ruhrgebiet aus wäre, wo man gut slippen kann und wo die Bedingungen (Strömung, Berufsverkehr etc) jetzt nicht außergewöhnlich tückisch sind. Und Zander/barsch sollten vorkommen . Hatte da an die Maas, Rhein oder andere kanäle oder Seen gedacht. Habe nur leider keine Ahnung. Vertikalfischen vom Boot habe ich nur mehrfach schon in der Elbe bei Hamburg gemacht und es macht mega Spass.

Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar. Brauche keine Spots, die suche ich mir selber. Nur Gewässer mit den dazugehörigen Orten wo man slippen kann/könnte.


----------



## link (2. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
schau mal hier http://www.trailerhelling.nl/ :vik:
gruß LINK


----------



## seko (3. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oder das Boot einfach auf`s Dach, dann sind Slippstellen zweitrangig.:m


----------



## ttemming (14. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

ich wollte am WE zum NSK. Hat am NSK diesen Winter schon jemand Erfahrung sammeln können? #c

Gruß Tordy


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Einfachstes Gewässer Hollands!! (oder Jochen ;-)) Da beißt es eigentlich immer!! Versuch auf jeden Fall Drop-Shot! Haben wir immer am besten drauf gefangen!!


----------



## seko (16. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, 

ist denn so noch mal jemand wieder unterwegs gewesen? Habe in letzter Zeit auf recht bekannten Gewässern an drei Angeltagen nur ein Boot beochachtet. Gefangen haben wir bis auf einen Tag mit sieben kleineren Fischen (alle gegen abend), echt gut. Der einzige Mitangler hatte gegen mittag das Gewässer, wie schon oft beobachtet, verlassen. #hWie waren eure letzten Tage, habe schon lange keinen Bericht mehr gesehen.  

Schöne Grüße


----------



## zorra (16. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Solange man noch gut von Land fängt bleiben viele Boote iner Garage...lass es mal kälter werden dann werden die Gewässer auch wieder voller.
gr.zorra


----------



## seko (17. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stimmt anfangs geht dann leider erst mal wieder die Post ab. Wenn´s aber irgendwann richtig kalt wird überwintern die meisten Boote dann auch wieder in ihren Garagen...#6


----------



## zorra (17. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



seko schrieb:


> Stimmt anfangs geht dann leider erst mal wieder die Post ab. Wenn´s aber irgendwann richtig kalt wird überwintern die meisten Boote dann auch wieder in ihren Garagen...#6


...richtig aufem Eis brauch Ich dann das Boot auch nicht.|supergri....gestern nochmal zu Fuss los gewesen alle Slippen  waren leer...auch aufem Fluss nicht ein Boot....naja wir konnten noch paar Fische überreden.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (18. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, grrrrrrrrr einfaches Gewässer. Paaahh das ich nicht lache. Aber wir arbeiten dran. 

Zu den fängen. Als wir vor zwei Wochen unser Hartcoreangeln WE hatten wurde seehhhrrr wenig gefangen. Was wir so gesehen haben und auch verbal an der Slippe bestätigt wurde waren 5 Bisse (kein Fisch) oder mal so drei oder weniger. Wir hatten an zwei Tagen mühsame 11 Zander und 5 Barsche. Das jahr davor 20 das Jahr davor 53stk. Fast immer zur selben Zeit. 

Dieses Jahr ist irgendwie anders, wir bestimmt wieder besser.


----------



## Tim78 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ jpsjunkie 
Dieses Jahr ist es echt verhext ...Aber genau betrachtet sagen wir das jedes Jahr zu dieser Jahreszeit . Habt noch nen Monat Gedult und alles wird gut Ich
hab letztes WE auch abgeschneidert ....


----------



## peterpan90 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

also ich muss sagen ich hab selten so einen guten start gehabt wie dieses jahr ich finde es läuft wirklich super von der größe der fische und der stückzahl auch!


----------



## Fishhunter78 (20. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Zusammen!

Nach langem Mitlesen will ich mich auch mal aktiv beteiligen....#v

Bei mir läuft es bisher von der Stückzahl halbwegs o.k. 
Die Größen lassen allerdings noch zu wünschen übrig.

Der Grund ist, so denke ich, dass es für diese Jahreszeit noch recht warm ist und es die Zander reichlich wenig interessiert ob wir November im Kalender stehen haben.

Also lasst uns auf einen ordentlichen, ein paar Tage dauernden, Temperatursturz hoffen....


Viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Zanderangler1 (21. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Noch vor einem Jahrzehnt, hat es den Zandern nicht im geringsten interessiert, wenn es im November 10 Grad und mehr hatte und sie bissen super, im See wie im Fluss. Auch die Durchschnittsgrössen waren in Ordnung und in grösserer Stückzahl auch schon im Oktober gut fangbar.  Wenn man erst darauf warten muss, dass bei Dauerfrost die "Löcher" mit den letzten guten Zandern "voll" stehen, so ist das schon als Trauerspiel zu bezeichnen. Dann wundert es mich nicht, wenn die Folgejahre noch verhexter werden.


----------



## zanderzone (21. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum gehst Du überhaupt noch angeln? Alles ist schlecht, alles wird  noch schlechter!! Früher war alles gut.... Denkste wir merken das nicht  selber? Jeder Post, der von Dir kommt, bezieht sich fast ausschließich  auf die alten Zeiten! Geh am besten gar nicht mehr los, dann kannste  auch keinen Fisch mehr verangeln!!Du hast nämlich auch dazu beigetragen, wie wir alle, dass die Fänge schlechter werden!!!


----------



## zorra (21. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du überhaupt noch angeln? Alles ist schlecht, alles wird noch schlechter!! Früher war alles gut.... Denkste wir merken das nicht selber? Jeder Post, der von Dir kommt, bezieht sich fast ausschließich auf die alten Zeiten! Geh am besten gar nicht mehr los, dann kannste auch keinen Fisch mehr verangeln!!Du hast nämlich auch dazu beigetragen, wie wir alle, dass die Fänge schlechter werden!!!


....vor 45Jahren war auch nicht alles gut ..nur anders ..ich finde es Heute viel spannder.....den alles was einfach geht verliert an Wert.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Warum gehst Du überhaupt noch angeln? Alles ist schlecht, alles wird  noch schlechter!! Früher war alles gut.... Denkste wir merken das nicht  selber? Jeder Post, der von Dir kommt, bezieht sich fast ausschließich  auf die alten Zeiten! Geh am besten gar nicht mehr los, dann kannste  auch keinen Fisch mehr verangeln!!Du hast nämlich auch dazu beigetragen, wie wir alle, dass die Fänge schlechter werden!!!



  Wo Bitteschön schreibe ich, dass Früher ALLES gut war? Die Ijssel war in den Jahren wo sie Zandermässig mit am Besten war ein stinkender, nach Petroleum riechender Abwasserfluss. Essen zb konnte man die Fische nicht, also wars aus der Sicht gesehen, alles andere als Gut! Also habe ich zu der Zeit durch Entnahme nichts kaputt gemacht...die 99% der Zander dürften es auch überlebt haben. Ich habe zu was bei getragen, dass die Bestände an der Issel in den Keller gewandert sind durch mein Verhalten des Vertikal Angelns? Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du weisst, wer ich bin, oder warum nimmst du deinen Mund so voll auf eine Art und Weise, die ich alles andere wie Gut finde?  Ich kenne euer blödes G-loch schon soooo lange, ich glaube sogar, dass ich einer der Ersten war, der es damals in den Rabatten gefunden hatte, ohne Internet usw einfach herum gefahren um nach neuen Gewässern zu suchen die für mich interessant sein könnten.   Das ist ewig her, danach bin ich mit meinem Kumpel Jörg Beeke, der Name sei mir hier mal erlaubt zu erwähnen, ich denke ihr Freaks kennt die &quot;Superstars&quot; der NKS, öfters mal auf dem Loch fischen gewesen.

 Aber das war nicht unser einzigstes Gewässer auf dem wir gewesen sind, der Rhederlaag ist mir genauso lange bekannt, das Gooimeer, Haringvliet usw. Und wieso habe ich dazu beigetragen das die Bestände so schlecht geworden sind, das erkläre mir mal.  Ich oder auch mein Kollege Jörg hatten so gut wie nie Zander mit genommen bis auf ein paar Aussnahmen wo ich mal einen mitnahm da ich sie auch mal gerne esse. Zu den Massenschlächtern oder Dauertieffischern gehörten wir auch nicht...genauso wenig zu den Massenschlächtern welche damals schon mit über 10 tot geknüppelten 80 und 90+ Fischen an einem Tag glänzten! Und diese wurden NICHT auf 12Meter Tiefe oder mehr gefangen sondern in dem Loch welches weiter stromabwärts liegt. Holländer machten wir auf dem Loch des öfteren darauf aufmerksam, dass nur 2 Fische am Tag erlaubt sein, ich spreche im übrigen ganz gut holländisch. Aber die gaben einfach wenig drum und machten weiter, Handys gab es noch nicht und die Polizei war allerhöchstens mal im Hafen anzutreffen.    Desweiteren haben mein Kollege und ich illegal aufgestellte Netze aus Gewässern gefischt, eines direkt an Ort und Stelle mit 1Liter Benzin angesteckt und verbrannt, die Fische vorher frei gelassen. Aufem Bijland See haben wir 2001-2002 auch illegale Netze gefischt, besser gesagt Diermar Isaiasch, Mitteilungen bei der Polizei blieben erfolglos. Franz Komen darf Heute erst Recht ALLES platt machen an der Rhein Strecke. Scheiss den doch an und geh zu ihm hin und sag dem das ins Gesicht. Uns hat er damals Kackendreist gesagt, jetzt werde ich euch Recht alles kaputt machen. Darfst ja gerne und brav bei ihm eine Karte für die Rheinstrecke und den Bijland kaufen um dort auf Zander zu fischen.   Aber zurück zu deiner frechen Aussage ich hätte auch dazu beigetragen. Ich habe auf dem Gorssel See meistens mit dem Bellyboot gefischt zum Schluss, und ja, ich habe da auch mal tiefer gefischt wenn die Zander zb auf 17 Meter standen und habe Tage gehabt wo ich 50 oder mehr gefangen habe dort. Aber ich bin meistens nicht auf dem G-loch gefahren sondern auf dem D-Loch etwas stromaufwärts oder auch im Hafen in Zutphen selber. 

Warum?   Weil die Zander dort genau so gut zu fangen waren und die Größen oftmals auch besser gewesen sind...und..es war im günstigeren Bereich von der Tiefe her, also kaum oder keine verangelten Fische, ausser denen, die ich mit genommen habe. Das waren aber sicherlich keine Bestandsgefährdenen Ausmasse und auch lange nicht jedes Mal wo ich entnommen habe. Also was willst du mir ans Bein binden mit deiner Aussage? Ich bin zudem auch öfters auf der Maas gewesen und den Seen dort, oder im Sommer meistens nur vom Ufer aus Nachtangeln, Kunstköderangeln betrieb ich zb vom Ufer aus überhaupt nicht, sondern nur Natürköder Angeln und dies mit der Pose, weil das ein ganz anderen Reiz ausmacht wenn so zb in der Ijssel auf Zander und Hecht fischt. Das mache ich Heute noch so wenn ich mal zur Ijssel fahre....und ich bin damit immer noch nicht ganz erfolglos, allerdings ist das ein sehr hartes Brot geworden und davon rede ich! Meinst du etwa, ich hätte heute ein Problem in der Ijssel vom Boot aus einen Zander zu fangen, oder vom Belly aus auf dem G-loch??   Nicht im Geringsten und ich werde es ganz bestimmt auch demnächst mal wieder ausprobieren, auch auf dem G-loch! Und wenn ihr mal dort sein solltet und mich dort sehen solltet, könnt mich gerne ansprechen ich bin nicht Menschen oder Ansprechscheu! Allerdings werdet ihr mich dort nicht an einem Samstag oder Sonntag dort antreffen...der Druck wurde mir damals dort viel zu hoch...deshalb bin auch nach Deventer ausgewichen...obgleich dort später sogar ein Fischmitnahme Verbot galt. Ich wunederte mich dshalb auch nicht, warum auf dem Gloch 20 Boote drauf waren, aufem Dloch oftmals ich Allein war. Aber ich bin ja deiner Ansicht nach an den immer schlechter werdenen Bestand beteiligt gewesen, ahja.  Das habe ich zu der Zeit ja immer wieder sehen und erleben dürfen, wie ihr euch auf dem Loch die Füße platt getreten habt im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, 5 Kilometer stromab aber Niemand am fischen war! Klar, man konnte aufem Dloch nicht mit solchen Tagesergenissen glänzen und prahlen wie auf dem Gloch mit Tagesfängen jenseits der 40 Stck oder mehr. Das war aufem Dloch nur bis Anfang 2000 manchmal noch der Fall wo die ganze Bootsflotte noch nicht auftauchte. Und das war immer wieder in den Jahrenb zu beobachten, selbst wenn ich aufem Hafen fischte im Winter mit dem Belly, wurde ich blöd gefragt warum ich gerade hier fischen würde, und nicht aufem Loch. Ich war halt erstens keiner der laufend nur Stückzahlen haben musste, zweitens hatte ich keine Lust Slamon paddeln zu müssen, grosse Zander gabs auch woanders, ich brauche nicht laufend Zuschauer die mir ständig auf die Finger schauten sondern ich brauche meine Ruhe beim angeln.    Du siehst also, Früher war bei Weitem nicht alles besser, ausser den Beständen und wie und wo man sie teils fangen konnte. Ich würde auch weiterhin liebend gerne das Dloch weiter befischen mit dem Belly und würde das Gloch dafür weitesgehends meiden, aber mein &quot;Lieblingsgewässer&quot; haben sie zugeschüttet und es wird total umgeändert. So wie das Gloch ab 2015 zu gemacht wird auch fürs Bootsangeln später, das steht definitiv fest.    &quot;Jeder Post von mir bezieht sich auf die alten Zeiten&quot; 

DU wirst sehen wenn du mein Alter erreicht hast worüber du schreiben und erählen wirst. Jedes Mal wenn du oder andere über vergangene Fänge redet oder schreibt ist das die alte Zeit. Da spielt die Dauer der vergangenen Zeit keine Rolle. Und wenn dir meine Post missfallen dann lese sie ganz einfach und gib einen Kommentar ab das es dir nicht gefällt und Gut ist. Aber trete nicht nach oder stelle Behauptungen auf die du nicht halten kannst. Sowas gefällt mir mir zb Überhaupt nicht, du kennst mich nicht und meine Vergangenheit vom Angeln wahrscheinlich auch kein bischen. Also urteile nicht so vorschnell über andere. Und....Gehe so Oft, Wann und Wo ich will angeln...wenn ich einen Fisch verangel nehme ich diesen mit und habe damit auch kein Problem. Das 100% Catch und Release Gedönse kotzt mich persönlich an, wer einen Fisch mit nehmen will, soll das tun, es müssten aber die Gegebenheiten angepasst werden.  Also, wenn Du/ihr mich mal sehen solltet aufem Loch, ich bin dort unverkennbar mit einem grünen Sevylor Bellyboot unterwegs, ist kein gewöhnliches Belly sondern mit zwei getrennten Kammern...vielleicht sogar schon mal gesehen dort. Dann sprech mich dort an und beschwer dich bei mir persönlich. Kann aber auch mal sein das ich mal mit meinem weissen Alumacraft V14 unterwegs bin dort oder aufem Rhederlaag. Und...ich lasse mir meinen Mund wie meine Ansichten nicht verbieten, von Niemanden.  Lg..dieter


----------



## Zanderangler1 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ....vor 45Jahren war auch nicht alles gut ..nur anders ..ich finde es Heute viel spannder.....den alles was einfach geht verliert an Wert.|supergri
> gr.zorra




Also hatte das Angeln früher keinen Wert, weils einfach ging oder wie? Ich kenne da zb ein Gewässer in Holland, da konnte man auch in einer Saison seine 50 80+ Zander fangen, andere Kollegen von mir aber warfen die Flinte ins Korn, weil sie dort kaum Zander fingen. Einfach ist es für Den, der es versteht die Zander auch an einem schwierigen Gewässer zu überlisten wo die Zander halt nicht mit den gewohnten Mitteln etc zu fangen sind. Und dann hat es immer noch seinen Wert auch wenn man öfters erfolgreich ist. Aber nicht wenn ich weiss, dass ich nicht zu blöde und zu faul bin, sondern die Fische einfach nicht mehr ausreichend dort sind. DAS hat für mich dann keinen Wert mehr, auch noch die letzten Fische heraus zu fangen oder gar zu knüppeln.

In diesem ersten Gewässer zb. muss der Verein dort heute Zander aussetzen. Ja ich höre jetzt wieder ich bin ja daran beteiligt gewesen. Nicht im Ansatz, ich habe zb heraus gefunden, dass damals die OVB dort nicht eine jährliche Bestandsaufnahme durch führte, sondern dieses Gewässer damals schon ein Testgewässer für das heute immer noch statt findende Projekt "Klares Wasser" im Rahmer der EU- Kaderrichtlinie gewesen ist. 90% der vorwiegend Friedfische wurden entnommen, dem Raubfischen somit das Futter entzogen wurde. Karpfen zb auch auf ein Minimum reduziert worden. Keine 10 Jahre später war der Bestand an Zander gen 0 Null gesunken. Ich bin dort nur noch wenige Male gewesen obwohl ich dort noch paar gute Hechte fangen konnte, aber keine Zander mehr gefangen habe. 
Achja...auch für dieses Gewässer bestand obwohl es noch eine zeitlang mit Zandern sehr gut besetzt gewesen ist, ein Mitnahmeverbot aller Raubfische. Ich bin damals trotzdem fast jede Woche dort gewesen um mich am Untergang des Bestandes nicht zu beteiligen und zwar auch mit Naturköder vom Ufer aus und manchmal sehr langem Ansitzangeln auf einer Stelle.



 Und dieses Projekt ist in Holland bislang noch nicht gestoppt worden. Es taucht allerdings in Pressemeldungen usw kaum auf.

Es kommt doch immer auf die persönliche Sichtweise an. Für dein Einen ist eine halb leere Flasche halb leer, für einen anderen halb Voll.


----------



## schmitzi (24. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|uhoh:


----------



## Tim78 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderangler 1 
Wahre Worte ! Macht weiter so und grüß die anderen...
Mfg .Tim (weißes Quicki)


----------



## schmitzi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn ich Streit erleben will, dann schaue ich mir das Assi-Nachmittagsprogramm auf RTL an. |krach:


----------



## luy (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und wer ist jetzt Zanderangler ?#c


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2012)

Donnerschlag! Da haste mal einen rausgeholt! Nein, ich kenne dich nicht! Habe dir hier auch nichts unterstellt! Fakt ist, dass wir alle angeln und wir ab und zu Fische verlangeln! Das hab ich damit gemeint! Wir können die Zeit nicht mehr zurück drehen! Nur mir fällt in jedem Deiner Posts auf, dass du immer über früher schreibst, wie gut und toll es war! Hoffe du hast nu verstanden, was ich gemeint habe!


----------



## zanderzone (25. November 2012)

Ach ja! Ich esse auch gerne mal nen Zander!!


----------



## zorra (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren am Freitag nochmals zu Fuss am Fluss und konnten in 3Std 8Zetis bis 6ocm und 3Barsche bis 38cm fangen zu zweit... gegenüber auf der NL-Seite war ein NL-Boot die wir nachher gesprochen haben die hatten zu 2 in der selben Zeit 24Stck mit einem 70ger dabei...Kollege war Die.aufem Diep sie hatten zu zweit 31Stck wobei der grösste 67cm hatte....also et löpp nog best goed.
gr.zorra


----------



## schmitzi (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich darf 2 Zander mitnehmen, und wenn mir danach ist, dann tue ich das auch. Egal wie groß, hauptsache maßig. Da muss niemand ein schlechtes Gewissen haben.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Donnerschlag! Da haste mal einen rausgeholt! Nein, ich kenne dich nicht! Habe dir hier auch nichts unterstellt! Fakt ist, dass wir alle angeln und wir ab und zu Fische verlangeln! Das hab ich damit gemeint! Wir können die Zeit nicht mehr zurück drehen! Nur mir fällt in jedem Deiner Posts auf, dass du immer über früher schreibst, wie gut und toll es war! Hoffe du hast nu verstanden, was ich gemeint habe!



  Ich bin nicht schwer von Begriff! Allerdings schreibe ich nicht IMMER nur von vergangenen Zeiten. So habe ich zuletzt im PLZ4 Bereich jedmanden zb bissel Tipps zum Bootskauf gegeben. Aber lassen wir solche leidigen Streit Themen die zu nix führen. Und wenn ich des öfteren mal "Früher" anspreche, so ist das halt so. Frag oder les mal viele andere Kommentare hier durch....du wirst fest stellen, ich bin nicht der Einzigste der das macht. Frag Schmitzi mal was die Ems betrifft zb. die ich persönlich auch noch gut in Erinnerung habe aus meinen Stippzeiten dort....50kg Brassen und mehr am Tag und dicke grosse Rotaugen in rauhen Mengen. Aber lassen wir das...ich finde es normal wenn man manche Gewässer die man aus früheren Zeiten kennt und nun erlebt, auch darüber öfters schreibt und vielleicht auch nach den Ursachen sucht die nicht immer so eindeutig fest zu machen sind.   Aber wie ich sagte, legen wir dieses Thema hier nun Atakta.  lieben Gruss Dieter


----------



## Zanderangler1 (25. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Wir waren am Freitag nochmals zu Fuss am Fluss und konnten in 3Std 8Zetis bis 6ocm und 3Barsche bis 38cm fangen zu zweit... gegenüber auf der NL-Seite war ein NL-Boot die wir nachher gesprochen haben die hatten zu 2 in der selben Zeit 24Stck mit einem 70ger dabei...Kollege war Die.aufem Diep sie hatten zu zweit 31Stck wobei der grösste 67cm hatte....also et löpp nog best goed.
> gr.zorra



 Am Rhein läufts auch noch wohl besser....is ja auch bissel grösser wie die Ijssel und bietet bischen mehr Möglichkeiten denke ich mal, auch vom Ufer aus. Wollte das im Sommer auch mal antesten speziell auch mal Nachts.


----------



## zanderzone (26. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Alles klar! Wollte auch nicht, dass das hier so ausartet! Ich entschuldige mich dann mal an dieser Stelle! Wollte Dich auch wirklich nicht angreifen! Hab mir meinen Post gerade aber noch mal durchgelesen und es wirkt schon ein bissel forsch.. War aber nicht so gemeint. Hoffe man sieht sich mal am, oder auf dem Wasser..


----------



## Skorpio (29. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, da bin ich doch mal gespannt auf ein "Treffen" |supergri


----------



## seko (29. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,

werden morgen auch mal wieder los. Sind glaub ich ganz gute Bedingungen zur Zeit... Naja, mal sehen was das so ergibt. Werd auf jeden Fall wieder darüber berichten. War von euch wieder wer unterwegs?


----------



## zanderzone (30. November 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke mal wir werden dann direkt auf einander los gehen ;-)


----------



## seko (1. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gestern wieder unterwegs gewesen... 

Hatten mit zwei Mann 22 Zander und zwei Hechte vertikal gefangen. Alle zwischen 5 und 10 Meter Tiefe erwischt. Stehen also immer noch recht verteilt. Wird sich wohl bald leider etwas ändern. Zandergrößen waren echt ordentlich, fünf von ü 65cm und größter 83 cm. Fast alle auf den Jighaken gesessen und kaum Aussteiger. So kann`s weiter gehen.


----------



## RheinTim (2. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo bin neu hier und hab mal ne frage .

Ich komme aus Gelsenkirchen und habe mal vor nach Holland zu fahren zum Zander/Hecht angeln. Das Problem ist ich kenn mich dort überhaupt nicht aus. Also könnte mir jemand einen Gewässer Tipp geben der nicht zu weit vom Ruhrgebiet weg ist ?

Gruß Tim


----------



## zanderzone (3. Dezember 2012)

Ab zur Maas würde ich sagen. Google Earth an und ne schöne Buhnenstrecke suchen..


----------



## Zanderprofie (10. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was geht auf dem G-Loch??????????


----------



## zanderzone (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hab noch nichts gehört, aber ich denke es müsste dort nun laufen.


----------



## link (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

momentan soll es aufen g loch nicht so gut sein
finde seitdem die die einfahrt neu gemacht haben wird weniger gefangen als sonst hab zwar dies ja auch schon gut aufen g loch gefangen und es sind auch schon einige gute fische gefangen worden aber wenn  man den aussagen von anderen glauben schenken kann war es vorher besser


----------



## Skorpio (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmmmmmm das hört man immer und überall das es mal 
besser war |uhoh:

Wenn ich sehe (Fotos) wieviel 80 & 90+ dies Jahr dort schon geschlachtet wurden... :r

JETZT ist es auf alle Fälle schlechter wie noch vor 2 Wochen |evil:

MfG


----------



## schmitzi (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi! Kommt man bei dem Pegel momentan am Rhederlaag mit dem Boot ins Wasser?


----------



## Tim78 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Schmitzi am 23 stand das Wasser car. 30 cm unterm Rand zum Parkplatz wenn ich die Pegel richtig ablese dürfte da nichts mehr gehen wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand was anderes erzählt möchte auch gern noch raus ...
Mfg Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hattet Ihr zufällig mal auf den Wind geachtet?

So wie das aussieht geht erst ab Mittwoch wieder was. Oder fahrt Ihr bei bft 7 in boen 9 raus?

Dann brauche ich ein anderes Boot. Mit meinem Dampfer geht da nix. Dafür habe ich den falschen E-Motor.


----------



## Tim78 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne ,bei 7-9 bft kann ich meine kleine Jolle auch nicht mehr ruhig halten auf ner großen Fläche wie Arnheim . Wie ich dir geschrieben habe wird das ab 30 Kmh schlecht das düfte glaube ich ne 3-4 bft sein bei mehr bleib ich auf dem Sofa so gern wie ich auch raus möchte... 

habe gerade mal gegoogelt ne 9 auf der bft ist nen ausgewachsener Sturm ... da fische ich nur noch an der PSP...


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo und ich wollten eigentlich auch heute los. Aber Wenn dann nur zum NZK weil sonst das Wasser bis oberkannte Unterlippe stehen soll laut Rijkswaterstraat. Aber der DWD hatte bis heute mittag ne Sturm Warnung mit Boen bis 80km/h ausgegeben. Dafür wollte ich keine 400km fahren. Zähne knirschend sind wir zu hause geblieben. 

Wie Gott es wollte, weil über nacht die Nase, der Kopf, die Bronchien dicht gingen und das Ohr schmerzte. Also war es gut so das wir nicht gefahren sind. Ich hoffe Timo sieht das auch so. Wir wollten auch so gerne los.......


----------



## zorra (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Hi! Kommt man bei dem Pegel momentan am Rhederlaag mit dem Boot ins Wasser?


 ...ja wer wie ich aufem Campingplatz ist...sonst ist bei 13,50m in Lobiht schluss.
gr.zorra


----------



## Fishhunter78 (27. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren vorgestern da. 
Bei Camping Verstaal steht der Parkplatz unter Wasser. Allerdings nicht genug,dass man auf dem Parkplatz slippen könnte. 
Die öffentliche Slippe ein paar hundert Meter davor stand bis zum Wendehammer unter Wasser. Da das Wasser noch stieg war uns auch das zu link. Mann will ja auch nochmal raus....

Also: Warten :-(


----------



## schmitzi (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, verdammt. Das Boot leibt in der Garage. Da hat man mal ne Freischicht und dann sowas...ärgerlich. Danke für die Infos.


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Hochwasser in Roermond aus sieht ?


----------



## Tim78 (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@spinnAngler das " http://www.rijkswaterstaat.nl/geotool/waterhoogte_tov_nap.aspx?cookieload=true "
sollte dir helfen


----------



## Tim78 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi ,hab mal ne frage ...
Es muß doch möglich sein noch irgendwo ne Vertikal-Tour zu starten .hat mal jemand ne Gewässer Tipp für mich ? Will keine Stellen oder so wissen einfach ne Möglichkeit zum Slipen um im Urlaub nochmal aufs Wasser zu kommen .
Freu mich über jede PN von euch .
Mfg Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, das ist bestimmt möglich. Aber der Wind wird erst Neujahr besser. Vorher wird das Schwierig, denke ich.


----------



## Tim78 (29. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann muß ich noch wohl ein wenig an den Kanälen rumlatschen wa ???


----------



## Zanderprofie (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Frohes neues,noch jemand los gewesen????Hat man am G-loch auch vom Ufer Chancen?


----------



## Tim78 (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Theoretisch schon , wobei ne Bellyboot oder nen Schlauchi etc. deine Chance erheblich verbessern...


----------



## Snoek (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

kannst dann direkt in g ins wasser steigen,mußt nur auf die weidezäune aufpassen!!!!!der stacheldraht hat´s in sich |kopfkrat nicht,daß du noch absäufst|bigeyes#d
gruß snoek


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2013)

Klar kann man! Ist aber ne harte Nummer, wenn man am Rand steht und dann sieht, was die Leute auf den Booten fangen..


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi!Eignet sich ein Zeepter 300 mit Aluboden und minn Kota 55  E-Motor zum Vertikalfischen auf Zander?Möchte grosse Seen befischen und fängt man echt so viel mehr als vom Ufer??lg


----------



## Tommi-Engel (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi!Eignet sich ein Zeepter 300 mit Aluboden und minn Kota 55  E-Motor zum Vertikalfischen auf Zander?



Ja klar geht das, solange Du auf Seen bleibst und nicht versuchst mit einem E Motor einen Fluss zu befahren....


----------



## zanderzone (4. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und JA, man fängt so viel mehr!


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tach,habe bei den E-Motoren gelesen,das da immer Gewichtsangaben gemacht werden.Zum Beispiel beim Minn Kota 55 ,da steht bis 1500 kg und bei dem 30 iger steht bis 700kg.Da mein Schlauchboot höchstens zwischen 500-600 kg beladen wiegen darf,könnte man doch auch den 30iger Motor nehmen.Das würde ja passen ,oder fährt es so sehr langsam???Kann mir jemand noch ein Echolot empfehlen?Möchte gerne eins von Lowrance.Sollte so die Mittelklasse unter den Echoloten sein.Lg


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich finde bei einem E-motor kannste nicht genug Power haben. Mein Boot wiegt rund ne Tonne und ich dachte da reicht jawohl der 55 lbs aus. Stimmt macht er auch, aber nur bis Wind 3 max 4 bft. Am liebste hätte ich nun einen mit 101 lbs. 

Anderes Beispiel: Kumpel hat ein 3,6m Schlauchi. Zur Zeit fäht er mit meinem alten Mercury E-Motor mit rund 28lbs. Aber er selber sagt, das bei Wind der 55lbs den er sonst hat (da ist zur Zeit der Geschwindingkeitsregler kaputt) wesentlich besser klappt, besonders bei Wind. 

Ich wollte am Anfang auch nicht glauben, aber wenn das Angeln etwas entpannt sein soll, acht drauf das Du einen nimmst mit reichlich lbs und STUFENLOSER Geschwindigkeitsreglung. Ansonsten kann es sein das du oft beim fahren zwischen verschiedenen Geschwindigkeitseintellungen wechseln musst. Beispiel: Bei der Wetterlage fährste 1km/h mit stufe 2, fangen tuste aber bei 1,4km/h und das währe zulangsam für Stufe drei (weil da fährste 1,7km/h) das wäre zu schnell. Ergo müsste man um die Geschwindigkeit von 1,4 km/h zu halten praktisch immer Stufe 2,3,2,3,2,3,2,3,2 aus. Dann 3,2,3,2 und so weiter machen.

Echolot geht ab gute 100.-- Mit nem Mittelklasse Lowrence machste meiner Meinung nach nichts falsch.


----------



## angel-daddy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hi!Eignet sich ein Zeepter 300 mit Aluboden und minn Kota 55  E-Motor zum Vertikalfischen auf Zander?Möchte grosse Seen befischen und fängt man echt so viel mehr als vom Ufer??lg



Hi,
ich bin kein Spezialist vom Vertikalangeln, habe es aber schon öfters probiert.
Wir hatten am Anfang auch ein Schlauchboot mit 15 PS und E- Motor.
Wenn es absolut windstill ist, hast du eine Chance, ansonsten kannst du das vergessen! Ein Schlauchboot(deiner Kategorie) hat wenn überhaupt einen aufblasbaren Kiel und sonst nichts. Du wirst bei Wind übers Wasser "gefegt".......und das ist alles andere als optimal beim Vertikalangeln.
Solltest du wirklich nur mit E-Motor fahren wollen, so vergesse nicht die Paddel(falls es windig ist). Allerdings ist ein Schlauchboot auch Sche... zu paddeln.
Ich würde mich mit einjem Freund oder Angelpartner zusammen tun und noch etwas mehr sparen. Wir haben damals einiges an Geld in den Sand gesetzt.  

VG Martin


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Erstmal Danke für die Tipps,bei starkem Wind gibt es noch nen Anker!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tim78 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderprofie genau davor will man dich warnen ! Beim Vertikal angeln wird 99% der Führung über den E-Motor gemacht und mit einem Schlauchboot hat man bei dem kleinsten bisschen Wind keine Chance mehr , ich glaube jeder von uns hat da schon ne menge Lehrgeld bezahlt bis er sein Boot so auf sich abgestimmt hatte bis er damit gefangen hat .Ob es letztenendes die" relativ " schwere Shetland von "Gpsjunkie" ist ,das standard" Lund " oder mein "leichtes" Quicki jeder von uns hat mit sicherheit schon mehrere E.Motoren ausprobiert und glaub mal die Idee mit dem Anker kannste im Normalfall total vergessen ...:q:q


----------



## angel-daddy (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich würde mal versuchen bei einem Vertikalangler mitzufahren. Auf dem Wasser merkt man relativ schnell was geht und was nicht so gut klappt. Aus deiner Ecke kommen doch eine Menge Bootsfahrer, da wird bestimmt mal ein Platz frei sein.

VG Martin


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also auf deutsch gesagt,ein gummiboot taugt nichts?lg


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber ein Verdränger oder so ne kleine Nussschale bringt auch nichts weil man nur am schaukeln ist. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und habe mir ein Schlauchboot gekauft und es umgebaut (Stühle Kiste Echolot Rutenhalter Köderleiste usw..) Es liegt viel besser auf dem Wasser und man ist vergleichsweise schneller, jedoch was das vertikal fischen angeht kann ich nicht mitreden, weil ich kaum vertikal fische. Ich denke wenn du keinen starken E-motor hast wirst du wie schon beschrieben Probleme kriegen bei viel Wind, da das Boot ja auf dem Wasser liegt.


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe mir so ein Schlauchboot angeguckt und finde die nicht schlecht.Natürlich habe ich keine Erfahrung,aber wenn viele mit Bellyboot vertikalfischen können ,dann geht es mit Schlauchboot schon lange,oder?lg


----------



## zorra (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Habe mir so ein Schlauchboot angeguckt und finde die nicht schlecht.Natürlich habe ich keine Erfahrung,aber wenn viele mit Bellyboot vertikalfischen können ,dann geht es mit Schlauchboot schon lange,oder?lg


...nein die Verhältnisse mit B-Boot sind da besser wie im Schlauchi....also nehm die Aussagen der anderen User hier an und überleg genau was du machen willst.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wenn ich meinen Kumpel so sehe, würde ich sagen das geht. Er fängt auch Fisch. BellyBoote fangen besser. Meine Shetland fängt auch, aber auch da sehe ich das BellyBoote besser fangen. 

Ich finde alle letzten Poster haben recht. Ich wollte nur sagen das ein Schlauchboot wohl leicht ist, aber bei Wind auch leichter weg zu treiben. Also meiner Meinung wenn Schlauchi, dann mit starken E-Motor mit Stufenloser Regelung, dann kommen auch Fische. Aber mit dem Boot nur auf Seen wo man auch mit dem Auto ran fahren kann. Nicht das auf dem strom die Batterien leer gehen und nix mehr geht.


----------



## zanderzone (7. Januar 2013)

Jochen!! Nicht die Boote fangen, sonder die Angler! Auch der schlechteste Angler wird aufem Lund nix fangen! 

Aber ich verstehe schon was du meinst!


----------



## Tim78 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist auch war "zanderzone" #6und das wichtigste ist immer noch nur nasse Köder fangen|supergri
Wenn ihr noch jemanden kennt der sucht ,ich hab immer noch ne Alu Schale mit allen zubehör zu verkaufen .
Mfg Tim


----------



## schmitzi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schlauchi geht gar nicht zum Angeln...


----------



## gpsjunkie (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum nicht?


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist sogar sehr geil zum angeln !


----------



## Zanderprofie (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was jetzt?Geht es oder nicht????????????


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja es geht... man kann auch mim Fahrrad 100Km fahren nur optimal ist es nicht.... Wenn du mit einem Schlauchboot vertikal fischen willst, dann empfehle ich dir einen starken E motor oder einen Minn Kota mit diesem Anker Modus. der Wind wird dein Gegner sein. Ich fische auch nur mit einem Schlauchboot und ich finde es 1000mal geiler als ne GFK oder Alu Schüssel.


----------



## schmitzi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich finde es doof. Ich will vernünftig stehen und sitzen können und eine ordentliche Bordhöhe haben. Aber muss jeder für sich entscheiden...


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stehen und sitzen kann man definitiv auf einem Schlauchboot besser als auf einem GFK oder Alu! Allein weil das Schlauchboot auf dem wasser liegt und über das Wasser gleitet und ein GFK oder Alu hat den Rumpf im Wasser und bekommt somit jede Welle mit. Ein Schlauchbot liegt einfach feste ohne zu schwanken auf dem Wasser. Wenn man sich 2 Springfield oder andere Stühle mit Konsole in den Alu oder Holzboden verschraubt, dann kann man wunderbar sitzen.


----------



## Markus Capelle (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,

bin zwar kein Profi im Bereich Bootsangeln, segle jedoch sehr gerne.

Zum Fischen habe ich mir ein altes Metzlerschlauchboot (3,2m) zugelegt, welches ich mit  einem Rhino R-VX 54 betreibe. Auf der Maas, den Kanälen und den Maasplaasen komme ich damit recht gut zurecht und komme bei einer Batteriekapazität von 84Ah (spezielle Bootsbatterie oder auch Versorgungsbatterie --->keine Autobatterie ) auf Fahrzeiten von ca. 2 Std. Position halte ich mit Driftsack oder Anker mit langer Ankerleine, mit der man kontrolliert driften kann. Man muss halt in die Kurs den Wind mit einrechnen. Starker Wind ist nicht....  dafür kann man den Gummizwerg auch noch gut rudern (gute, alte Qualität mit Holzrudern)

Bei einem Anschaffungspreis von 120€ für das gebrauchte Gummiboot und 180€ für den Antrieb habe ich nichts falsch gemacht. Ich brauche keinen Trailer sondern ne Luftpumpe.

Ich angle gerne, auch vom Boot. Aber ich hab Familie und Haus, da ist Hobby nur nebenrangig und das Budged nicht ganz so gross.

Vieleicht kommt irgendwann nen Verbrenner dran; bis 15 Ps sind möglich.....  vielleicht


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bis 15 PS führerscheinfrei nur in Deutschland oder auch jetzt in NL ?


----------



## schmitzi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie gesagt, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Habe selber mal eines gehabt. Zum Angeln fand ich es doof. Es liegt an der Rumpfform wie ein Boot im Wasser liegt. Bei meinem gehe ich von Backbord nach Steuerbord, da kippelt nix. Mit 3 Mann kann man bequem angeln und dass auch für mehrere Stunden...

Und es liegt natürlich auch daran was man investieren will.


----------



## Markus Capelle (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Spinnangler:  Ich habe den Lappen, daher Beschränkung nur über Bauart.

@ Schmitzi:  Ein grosses Boot mit mehreren Sitzen, Steuerstand, Persenning.... usw....  würde mir auch viiieeel besser gefallen, alles ne Budgetfrage. Das kleine Gummiboot aus dem Versandhandel mit aufgeflanschten E-motor ist vielleicht das äusserste, was sich der eine oder andere leisten kann, daher vielleicht sein ganzer Stolz.  Daher ist das Teil sicher nicht doof!

Ich gönne jedem sein Statussymbol, aber keiner sollte über die einfachen Teile lachen.

Oder es liegt daran, was man investieren kann...

Gruss Markus


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Marcus Keapelle:
Warum willst du noch einen Verbrennungsmotor. So wie du es schilderst, klappt doch alles wunderbar!

Nochmal Zanderprofie: Ich hatte ein Suzumar 390 mit 15 PS Motor(Schlauchboot) und zusätzlich einen stufenlosen Minn Kota.....ohne GPS(Ankerfunktion).
Damit ist bei ein bisschen WIND kein- ich wiederhole kein- Vertikalangeln möglich!
Es sei denn, dass einer angelt und der andere AUSSCHLIEßLICH das Boot steuert.
Tu dir selber einen Gefallen und frage jeweils einen Besitzer eines herkömmlichen Bootes und den eines Schlauchbootes, ob sie dich mal für eine Stunde mit aufs Boot nehmen. Dann siehst du sehr schnell, was ich ich meine..... 
@Spinnangler: Das was du sagst, stimmt nur bedingt. Offensichtlich warst du bei deinen Angelausflügen in den Festrumpfbooten immer in Ruderbooten unterwegs! Die sind wahrhaftig asufgrund ihrer Rumpfform sehr "kibbelig". Ich kann dich gerne mal mitnehmen, da können wir beide auf einer Reling tanzen. Dann kannst du sehen, wie stabil Festrumpfboote im Wassser liegen.......

VG Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> bis 15 PS führerscheinfrei nur in Deutschland oder auch jetzt in NL ?


Nein für Holland gilt das nicht.
Das ist ein rein deutsches Gesetz.


----------



## Markus Capelle (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Daddy.......:  Einen Benziner kann ich nachtanken.......grössere Reichweite. 

Aber ich sehe schon, scheint hier ein sehr elitärer Kreis zu sein.....  sollte dieses Thema besser meiden.

Viel Spass noch und natürlich:  Petri Heil

Gruss Markus


----------



## SpinnAngler93 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Angel-Daddy da magst du recht haben denn ich hatte vor meinem Schlauchboot selbst so einen kleinen Verdränger mit V-Kiel... Das war ein Selbstmörder und wäre fast damit abgesoffen.... Für meine Bedingungen finde ich ein Schlauchboot optimaler aber das ist ja Ansichtssache. Ich bin eh nicht offt Vertikal fischen. Wie du schon sachtes bei ein wenig Wind kann der der am Motor sitz nur mit einer toten Rute fischen, weil er permanent am steuern ist. Was ein weiterer Vorteil von Schlauchbooten ist, wenn man z.b einen großen Waller hakt, dass man anschließend mit dem Boot ans Ufer fahren kann ohne sich Macken in den Rumpf zu ziehen, oder man kann sie mal eben auf einer Sandbank oder ähnliches aufliegen lassen. Ich denke für raue Gewässer oder für windige Ecken würde sich zum vertikal angeln ein Boot wie Angel Daddy es besitz sich eignen, also eins was gut im Wasser liegt und nicht kibbelt.


----------



## schmitzi (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Markus Capelle schrieb:


> @ Spinnangler:  Ich habe den Lappen, daher Beschränkung nur über Bauart.
> 
> @ Schmitzi:  Ein grosses Boot mit mehreren Sitzen, Steuerstand, Persenning.... usw....  würde mir auch viiieeel besser gefallen, alles ne Budgetfrage. Das kleine Gummiboot aus dem Versandhandel mit aufgeflanschten E-motor ist vielleicht das äusserste, was sich der eine oder andere leisten kann, daher vielleicht sein ganzer Stolz.  Daher ist das Teil sicher nicht doof!
> 
> ...



Ich habe über niemanden gelacht und mein Boot ist sicherlich kein Statussymbol. Es gibt auch Schlauchboote, die wesendlich mehr kosten als mein GFK-Becher. Aber ich finde sie halt doof zum Angeln...


----------



## angel-daddy (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Markus Capelle schrieb:


> @Daddy.......:  Einen Benziner kann ich nachtanken.......grössere Reichweite.
> 
> Aber ich sehe schon, scheint hier ein sehr elitärer Kreis zu sein.....  sollte dieses Thema besser meiden.
> 
> ...



Das ist Quatsch was du schreibst. Ich kenne keinen einzigen persönlich in diesem Tröt. Ich will nur den Fragesteller vor einem Fehlkauf hier warnen. 
Er fragt nach "Vertikalangeln". Und das geht mit einem Schlauchboot nur sehr sehr eingeschränkt..... Das weiß ich aus leider sehr teurer Erfahrung! Er will ein halbwegs gescheites Schlauchboot kaufen, das kostet mindestens 500 Euro. Ein 3,2 m Boot so wie du es hast ist für 2 Mann auch ziemlich eng.......Für 2 Mann brauch er mindestens ein 3,6 er oder besser noch 3,9 oder 4,2m......
Sei doch so nett und treff dich mit ihm. Dann könnt ihr gemeinsam rausfahren und du zeigst ihm das Vertikalangeln mit dem Schlauchboot. 
Und Elitär, was ist das schon. Ein Durchschnitts- Angelboot kostet ca. zwischen 10 und 50 tausend euro, je nach Einsatzgebiet. Da lachen die auf der Messe in Düsseldorf nur drüber..........

Vg Martin


----------



## zorra (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Stehen und sitzen kann man definitiv auf einem Schlauchboot besser als auf einem GFK oder Alu! Allein weil das Schlauchboot auf dem wasser liegt und über das Wasser gleitet und ein GFK oder Alu hat den Rumpf im Wasser und bekommt somit jede Welle mit. Ein Schlauchbot liegt einfach feste ohne zu schwanken auf dem Wasser. Wenn man sich 2 Springfield oder andere Stühle mit Konsole in den Alu oder Holzboden verschraubt, dann kann man wunderbar sitzen.


...#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d#d
gr.zorra


----------



## HAPE-1909 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten Morgen,

ich meld mich auch mal zu Wort, tendiere ja auch zum Kauf eines Schlauchbootes.
Selbstverständlich ist es komfortabler, nen "richtiges" Boot zu haben, da müssen wir uns - denke ich - nicht drüber streiten. Vorteile liegen ja eindeutig auf der Hand.

Auf der anderen Seite - ich schreib jetzt mal für mich - ist es ja immer ne Sache, wie  es angewendet werden soll.

Bei mir ist es so:

Nutzungsbereich ausschließlich auf dem See (entweder in Holland oder dem Vereinssee) - Flüsse etc. sind überhaupt nicht vorgesehen.
Das hauptsächliche Augenmerk der Angelei ist weiterhin vom Ufer aus - mit dem Boot ist es halt mal ne Alternative NEBENBEI. 
Wenn ich da mal 10 Mal im Jahr auf dem See rumschippere dann ist es auch gut gewesen...

Hinzu kommt natürlich der preisliche Rahmen - das Angeln ist nicht mein einziges teure Hobby (der ein oder andere weiß wohl Bescheid...), mein Verdienst auch nicht der höchste. 
Da sitzt nicht mehr als ein Komplettset (natürlich einzeln zusammengestellt) in Höhe von ca. 1000 Euro drin. 
Zumal für ein größeres Boot auch wieder nen Anhänger - in meinem Fall - und nen größeres Auto nötig wären, was den Preis um das eigentliche Boot herum auch sprengen würde.


Ich muss jetzt am Tag auch keine 20 Fische fangen, wie es mit einem anderen Boot (ja, der Angler macht es natürlich auch) wahrscheinlicher wäre, welches "fester" im Wasser steht, als ein Schlauchboot. 

Wenn ich vom Ufer ein Fisch fangen würde und dann vom Boot aus 2 oder 3 bin ich voll auf zufrieden. Dann wird halt auch nur mal geangelt, wenn der Wind nicht so stark ist oder gar nicht vorhanden ist.

Hauptsächlich werde ich weiterhin vom Ufer aus angeln, das Bootsangeln ist einfach nur ein KLEINES Plus obendrauf - nicht mehr und nicht weniger...

Von daher denke ich, dass das Thema nun mehr oder weniger abgeschlossen werden könnte.
Die Vorteile für ein richtiges Boot sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen - ein schmaler Geldbeutel + relativ seltenes Angeln auf der anderen Seite natürlich auch nicht.
Gibt halt für alles seine Vor- und Nachteile!


Soooooooooo - nun aber wieder ans eigentliche des Threads:


Fische fangen und Angeln!!!!


----------



## seko (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



SpinnAngler93 schrieb:


> Ja es geht... man kann auch mim Fahrrad 100Km fahren nur optimal ist es nicht.... Wenn du mit einem Schlauchboot vertikal fischen willst, dann empfehle ich dir einen starken E motor oder einen Minn Kota mit diesem Anker Modus. der Wind wird dein Gegner sein. Ich fische auch nur mit einem Schlauchboot und ich finde es 1000mal geiler als ne GFK oder Alu Schüssel.




|kopfkrat;+ beim Fahrrad fahren willste auch keine Fische fangen! Wenn das reine Fahren oberste Priorität hat geht`s natürlich auf mit nem Schlauchboot.
...hab schon Leute bei 2bft mit`m Schlauchboot kleine Seen verlassen sehen, weil ne kontrollierte Drift unmöglich war - und das ist letztendlich Vertikalangeln! Außerdem muss ne feste Schale nicht gleichzeitig viel Geld kosten. Hab selbst ne Kombi, 3,5m GFK-Böötchen, 2,5 PS Verbrenner und n stufenloser gebrauchter Minn Kota 55lbs (alles gebraucht gekauft) für zusammen keine tausend Euro. Reicht z.B. am Rhederlaag bis 4 oder 5 bft (je nach Windrichtung) und alles darüber hinaus ist meiner Meinung nach eh planslos.


----------



## Camouflage (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
vertikalangeln vom schlauchboot aus geht nur bei windstille, oder maximal nem lauen lüftchen.
viele die neu in die thematik einsteigen, können sich einfach (noch nicht) vorstellen das der wind der größte feind des bootsanglers ist.
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also findet mein Kumpel nicht. der ist bei ner Drei auch auf dem Gooimeer, allerdings düst er zu den Hotspots mit nem 6Ps Benziner. Allerdings ist oben die Schalteinheit seines E-Motors um 180 Grad gedreht, damit er beim Backtrolling die 5 Gänge hat.


----------



## Camouflage (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey jochen,
schön und gut.
aber meinst du dein freund kann ne kante die quer zur windrichtung liegt gezielt abfischen?

ist ja auch wurscht, von mir aus erzähl doch den leuten das man mit nem schlauchboot vertikal fischen kann.
mag ja in manchen fällen auch zutreffen.
aber dafür müssen die rahmenbedingungen nahezu perfekt sein.
und du weißt ja selbst nur zu gut wie oft wir alle jammern, weil uns der wind n strich durch die rechnung macht.
naja,
wie dem auch sei, wenn ich aus finanziellen gründen zwischen belly und schlauchboot entscheiden müsste, mein hauptaugenmerk auf dem vertikalfischen und nicht auf dem schnellen wechseln von spots läge, dann gibt es mMn nur eine empfehlung und die heißt bellyboat.
liebe grüße,
nils

PS: hab mir mein post nochmal durchgelsen und finde das es recht unfreundlich klingen könnte, so ist es aber nicht gemeint.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne, weisste ich finde es nur doof wenn man sagt das es nicht geht, weil es wohl geht. Vielleicht nicht gut, aber das habe ich mit meinem Bomber auch. Weiter oben habe ich auch geschrieben das ein Belly besser ist, das muss der Fragensteller aber für sich selber entscheiden. Wie teuer es sein darf, wie oft er los kommt ob er nur los zum angeln will oder das Boot voll machen. 

Ich mag es halt nicht wenn man das so pauschalisiert. Also ich finde es geht. Die umstände müssen dann erfragt werden. Ist meine Meinung.


----------



## Camouflage (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
erstmal danke jochen, dass du das nicht in den falschen hals bekommen hast.

mir geht es nur darum das vertikalfischen vom schlauchi mit ufer gufi fischen mit ner feeder rute zu vergleichen ist.
beides geht, aber ich würde niemandem dazu raten.
letztendlich kommt es nur darauf an zu welchem zweck man sich ne schwimmhilfe anschafft.
dann kann man auch ganz klar sagen ob sich die investition lohnt, oder eben nicht.
und grade wenn man nur gelegentlich die chance hat nach NL zu fahren um dort (vornehmlich) vertikal zu fischen, ist n schlauchi die schlechteste aller optionen.
du und ich, wir können sieben von zehn mal los, jemand mit nem schlauchi wird mit glück nur 2-3 mal los können.
auch wenn er anfangs öfters den weg macht, wird er doch sehr schnell feststellen das er sehr stark durch die wetterverhältnisse, vorallem den wind, eingeschränkt wird.
vielleicht bin ich aber auch etwas engstirnig, weil ich schon zu oft erleben musste wie es an mir nagt, wenn ich los will und aufgrund der windvorhersage n strich drunter machen musste.
und ewig aufm g-loch zu fischen, wo man nicht soviel wind abbekommt, dafür aber bei jeder drift anderen booten ausweichen muss, ist ja auch keine lösung.
du hast ja recht, mann kann ggf. mit nem schlauchi vertikal fischen, jedoch steht das in keinem verhältnis was den kosten nutzen faktor betrifft.
jedenfall nicht, wenn man vertikal fischen will.
denn mit nem schlauchi braucht man nunmal passendes wetter und ist um einiges mehr eingeschränkt, was die rahmenbedingungen betrifft, als wir es eh schon sind.
vertikalfischen für kleines geld, da gibts nichts besseres als n belly.
wenn man schon dreistellig investiert, dann lieber in ne abgeranzte gfk schüssel, als in n schlauchi.
es sei denn man möchte den kahn nur zu transportzwecken nutzen, dann ist das schlauchi im vorteil.
darüber ob trailern oder luftpumpen nerviger ist, erlaube ich mir kein urteil, dass muss jeder selbst entscheiden.
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Skorpio (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Nils hat schon recht, um gelegentlich erfolgreich vertikal zu Angeln ist ein Bellyboot die beste und günstigste Wahl.
Mein Ding ist das nicht, aber auch ein Schlauchboot dauernd auf zu bauen fänd ich nicht soooo toll.
Wie schon erwähnt find ich kostentechnisch am besten ein GfK-Böötchen auf kleinem Trailer.
Alles ist fest montiert, mit nem 10 PS Motor kommste überall schnell hin, kannst schleppen, werfen, vertikalen ect....
Aber auch ohne Hauptmotor kannst an vielen Gewässern mit nur nem E-Motor klarkommen und gut fangen.

Die Frage ist einfach, wie so oft im Leben, was ist einem die Sache wert und wieviel willst investieren...!?

Fang mit Bellyboot an, machste nichts verkehrt, willste aber auch mal mit Familie Spaß haben nimm ein Schlauchboot, willste alles genießen, mußte halt in die Vollen gehen :m

MfG

PS.: Ach ja und das das Bootsangeln nur ein kleines Plus obendrauf ist und bleibt für Dich Hape, das vergess mal ganz ganz schnell, denn wenn Du es kannst und Blut gerochen hast, bist nur noch selten am Ufer unterwegs und siehst den Ströni auch mal wie er richtig aussieht und eroberst ganz andere Dimensionen und bist süchtig


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na, ich finde die letzten drei Antworten waren doch klasse. Danke dafür. Wenn jetzt noch der Fragensteller sich meldet und uns mitteilt wie er sich entschliessen wird, hat sich ein Forum doch wieder gelohnt. Das sind mal Aussagen die man gebrauchen kann und nicht so einfach sagen: "Das geht nicht" Das für und wieder einer solchen Frage sollte erörtert werden.

@Nils: frage den Timo aka Zanderzone mal wie oft ich das schon wegen Wind abgesagt habe. Es kam mir so vor als wenn das doch schwer zu glauben ist. Nur auf dem NZK einen Westwind 4 in Böen 5m mit Sturmwarnung bis Mittag muss ich nicht haben, wenn der Kanal von West nach Ost geht. Da liegt der Wind lang drauf. Da rattern dann immer die Spritkosten im Kopf.


----------



## Camouflage (11. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey jochen,
frag den tim mal wie oft wir geflucht haben wenn der regen waagerecht kam 
nicht das uns das vom fischen abgehalten hätte, aber ich war in den situationen saufroh das ich nicht am steuer saß.
spass macht das sicherlich nicht.
mit nem schlauchi hätten wir bei den bedingungen nen AB (verbrenner) benötigt um nicht in der steinpackung zu landen.

btw.
nächste woche bring ich den trailer übern tüv, dann greife ich auch wieder häufiger an.
vielleicht sieht man sich ja bald wieder auf dem wasser.
die bibo ist ja kaum zu übersehen.  |uhoh:

liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## Zanderprofie (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,danke noch mal für die Tipps!Kann mir wohl vorstellen, dass es bei starken Wind schwierig ist mit Schlauchi vertikal zu fischen.Denke ,aber das es wohl möglich ist!Mal sehen ,was ich dann mache!!!!!!!!!!!!!lg:vik:


----------



## HAPE-1909 (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mahlzeit,

ich klink mich auch mal ein - weil das Thema für mich ja auch ganz passend ist.
Hatte im Boot´s-Bereich des Forum die Frage "GFK oder Schlauchboot" erörtert...

Ich tendiere - TROTZ ALLEM  - weiterhin zum Schlauchboot aus den ganz einfachen folgenden Punkten:

- für ein "richtiges Boot" müsste ich ca. 3 Jahre sparen, wenn ich nicht auf meine anderen Hobbies verzichten möchte

In dieser Zeit kann ich dann aber schonmal mit dem Schlauchboot anfangen, zu angeln. Auch wenn´s durchaus schwieriger ist - aber besser "sofort" mit 50 % anfangen, als erst in ein paar Jahren direkt auf 100% zu gehen.


Bellyboat hatte ich auch schonmal in Erwägung gezogen. Aber bei Ausstattung von gutem Belly, Klamotten, Flossen und Echo (worauf ich da einfach nicht verzichten möchte) bin ich auch schnell mal 600,- Euro los. 
Wenn ich dann mal so gegenrechne, das ich mit ca. 1000 - 1200 Euro nen Schlauchboot, Elektromotor und Echo bekomme, tendiere ich eindeutig dazu.

Alles andere ist finanziell im Moment einfach nicht möglich bzw. ist es mir nicht wert, dafür auf andere Sachen zu verzichten, die ich genauso gern unternehme.


Also wer dann in Zukunft mal nen Schlauchboot auf dem See sieht, welches nichts fängt - das bin ich!


----------



## Zanderprofie (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

|wavey:


----------



## Camouflage (12. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey,
so wie du deine prioritäten setzt, ist die entscheidung sicher die richtige.

btw.
habe nach der schonzeit in NL  teilweise vom ufer aus wesentlich besser gefangen als vertikal an der strömungskante.
ich beziehe mich dabei auf ein paar fälle in denen ich erst vertikal einfahrten beackert habe, vergleichsweise wenig kontakte hatte, aber immerhin wusste das fisch da ist.
habe daraufhin am ufer festgemacht und werfenderweise die kante abgefischt, was dann bei fast jedem wurf n treffer zur folge hatte.
bin da durch zufall drauf gekommen, mein akku war nach zwei tagen fischen fast leer und ich wollte die batterie für die abendstunden schonen, daher festgemacht und geworfen.
habt ihr schon ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht?

liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## DingoDong (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern auf den Leukerseen und konnten insgesamt 27 Zander, 2 Barsche und eine Brasse fangen.

Grüße


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ihr Wahnsinningen, bei den Temperaturen. Trotzdem Petrie, hört sich gut an.


----------



## Snoek (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

petrie heil auch von mir,die fische habt ihr euch im wahrsten sinne des wortes verdient#6 brrrrrrrr
leukerseen,noch nie gehört,wo sind die denn? |kopfkrat

gruß snoek


----------



## zanderzone (19. Januar 2013)

Er wird wohl das Leukermeer meinen! Aber auch ich zolle euch meinen Respekt bei den Temperaturen!!


----------



## seko (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
weiss zufällig jemand wie es mit Eis im Moment auf Seen wie Rheederlaag aussieht? Wollen morgen wohl mal testen fahren.


----------



## Fishhunter78 (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine Ahnung. Aber die gleiche Frage haben wir uns heute auch gestellt. 

Wollten evtl nächste Woche aufs Rheederlag. 
Schreib doch bitte mal wie es war....

Beste Grüße

Björn


----------



## zorra (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Die.war die Lahtumseplaas noch frei und unsere Slippe auch....Boote waren keine zusehen....es braucht auch mehr Frost als im Moment.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also am 17.01 hiess es das es nicht geht mit dem Slippen. Ich denke das es nicht wirklich geht. Aber ich bin gespannt was berichtet wird.


----------



## fischhändler (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

würde mich auch interessieren,
wollte nächsten so zum rl


----------



## seko (26. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
Rheederlaag war noch komplett offen. Wie die Slippen aussehen weiss ich nicht, da wir auf keine angewiesen sind. Hatten zu zweit sechs Zander bis mittag und sind dann noch woanders hin gwechselt. Hat aber leider nur einen weiteren gebracht, der war dafür aber knappe 80. Wetter hat leider nicht mitgespielt. Entgegen der Vorhersage ist der Luftdruck zu stark gestiegen. Aber besser angeln und wenig fangen als zu Hause zu sitzen und gar nichts fangen :m.


----------



## mokki (29. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bis Samstag sollte doch eigentlich alles wieder offen sein, oder was meint Ihr?


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da geh ich mal bei Temperaturen von bis 12 Grad von aus. Aber der Wind.......


----------



## Doktorzander (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Weis jemand ob mann noch zum G-loch wegen den hochwasser kommt,oder geht da nichts mehr?


----------



## Fishhunter78 (2. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es ist echt zum heulen.
Eis, dann Wind und jetzt wieder Hochwasser.
Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl die Zander haben dieses Jahr schon ab dem 1.1. Schonzeit.

Mal ganz abgesehen von diesen unglaublichen Luftdruckachterbahnen...#c


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Doktorzander schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob mann noch zum G-loch wegen den hochwasser kommt,oder geht da nichts mehr?



Vor 4 Wochen konnte man gerade mal 500m von der Hauptstr. runter, ab da war gesperrt und das Wasser stand auch bis dahin.

Ob es jetzt sehr viel anders ist, glaub ich nicht. Hätte auch keine Lust, mich da irgendwo fest zu fahren...


----------



## mokki (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

gibts was neues?


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann man nu mit dem Auto ans Loch fahren?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kann man nu mit dem Auto ans Loch fahren?



Das würde mich auch interessieren. Man muss ja nicht zwangsläufig mit dem Auto um den ganzen See fahren können.


----------



## Doktorzander (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann man,ganz gut,und die Zander sind willig#6


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2013)

Das hört sich gut an! Ma gucken ob ich es Samstagvormittag hinbekomme!


----------



## DingoDong (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Samstag waren wir wieder auf den Leukerseen und es gab reichlich Zander und vor allem Barsche. Wir konnten 4 Zander und 9 Barsche fangen. Am Sontag waren wir dann in der Nähe von Kleve unterwegs und konnten 32 Zander mit zwei Booten fangen und einen Hecht.

Wie war es bei euch?


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das hört sich gut an! Ma gucken ob ich es Samstagvormittag hinbekomme!


Moin Timo, und hat es geklappt am Samstag? Ich röchel mir hier noch die Lunge aus dem Leib. Was eine Grippe#q


----------



## zanderzone (27. Februar 2013)

Moin Jochen! 
Ne, war mir viel zu kalt und dann mit dem scheiss Wind.. Ma gucken ob ich es diese Woche schaffe.. Grippe kannste vergessen.. Wünsche dir gute Besserung!


----------



## carpking (1. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo DingoDong,
darf man nach dem Gewässer in der Nähe von Kleve fragen? hast Du ein paar Tips in dieser Richtung für mich? Wäre echt klasse..
Gruss an alle...

LG


----------



## erik2 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo und Petri an alle. 

Ich wüsste mal gerne ob es sich noch lohnt den Rhederlaag zu befischen und ob es überhaupt noch erlaubt ist wegen der Schonzeit bzw kunstköderverbot 
Danke im voraus.


----------



## zorra (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



erik2 schrieb:


> Hallo und Petri an alle.
> 
> Ich wüsste mal gerne ob es sich noch lohnt den Rhederlaag zu befischen und ob es überhaupt noch erlaubt ist wegen der Schonzeit bzw kunstköderverbot
> Danke im voraus.


..bis einschliesslich So.kannste noch.
gr.zorra


----------



## erik2 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja alles klar… danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## erik2 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist das der Rhederlaag überhaupt eisfrei ????


----------



## Camouflage (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ist eisfrei.


----------



## paling (29. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ist ein klasse Zandergewässer,wenn ich mal mitreden darf,wohne in Duiven,also um die Ecke,sogar beim Wettangeln mit Maden wurden schon Zander gefangen#h


----------



## Camouflage (30. März 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hey aal,
hast ja nicht unrecht, aber der tümpel ist auch total überlaufen.
grenznah halt.
und einfach zu fischen ist das wasser auch nicht.
mir fällt spontan kein anderes wasser ein das so ne abwechslungsreiche bodenstruktur hat.
der tümpel besteht ja quasi nur aus kanten.
aber keine frage, da sind einige und vorallem teils echt kapitale fische drin.
liebe grüße,
nils


----------



## MAKKMASTER (12. April 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



DingoDong schrieb:


> Am Samstag waren wir wieder auf den Leukerseen und es gab reichlich Zander und vor allem Barsche. Wir konnten 4 Zander und 9 Barsche fangen. Am Sontag waren wir dann in der Nähe von Kleve unterwegs und konnten 32 Zander mit zwei Booten fangen und einen Hecht.
> 
> Wie war es bei euch?




			19.01.2013, 11:08 			 			 		 		 			  			#*2248* DingoDong 
  			Mitglied

				Dabei seit: 10.2012
 				 				 				 					Beiträge: 55 				

 				 				Verwarnungen: 0/1 (3)





*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Wir waren gestern auf den Leukerseen und konnten insgesamt 27 Zander, 2 Barsche und eine Brasse fangen.

Hallo DingoDong,
Am 19.01.13 hat " Snoek " Dir auch die Frage Gestellt........
Leukerseen, noch nie gehört.....wo sind die denn !!!!

Und wie ich sehe, Angelst Du dort ja Häufiger!!! Und das mit Gutem Erfolg !!!
Erst einmal " Petri-Heil !!!:m
Also vorab !!!.............Möchte weder Hot-Spots noch Fangtechniken oder Köder von Dir Wissen.

Hätte gerne Gewust, ob Du das " Leukermeer in Well meinst !!!
Wäre für eine Antwort Dankbar.

gr. Makkmaster


----------



## schmitzi (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was ist hier los? Hat noch niemand die Raubfischsaison eingeläutet?


----------



## DingoDong (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Als ob man hier noch etwas reinstellt bzw. Stellen posted.


----------



## schmitzi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was ist passiert? Habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Was ist hier los? Hat noch niemand die Raubfischsaison eingeläutet?


Es hat sich vieleicht noch nicht rumgesprochen, das das Kunstköderverbot neuerdings bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai und nicht wie früher bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai geht (zumindest laut List van Viswatern. Im Internet steht es noch anders).
Was normalerweise ein Nachteil ist, war ist dieses Jahr ein Vorteil:m
Samstag war noch verboten, Sonntag durfte man wieder....


----------



## schmitzi (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach so. Das ist mir auch neu. Schade, ich hatte überlegt, am Mittwoch eventuell loszufahren. 

Aber der Betrag von DingDong hört sich ja so an, als ob hier irgendetwas schlimmes passiert ist.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



schmitzi schrieb:


> Schade, ich hatte überlegt, am Mittwoch eventuell loszufahren.
> .


Kannst Du ja, ab letzten Sonntag darfst Du wieder,,,:m


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is nicht richtig Tommi! Samstag war auch schon offen! 
Der letzte Samstag im Mai gilt als Angeltag! Ich war auch Sonntag mit der Spinnrute los und einige andere Holländer waren auch am Raubfischangeln!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Is nicht richtig Tommi! Samstag war auch schon offen!
> Der letzte Samstag im Mai gilt als Angeltag! Ich war auch Sonntag mit der Spinnrute los und einige andere Holländer waren auch am Raubfischangeln!




Klar, das waren viele|rolleyes
Aber lese Dir mal das Buch richtig durch.|supergri
Da steht ....bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai. Und das heiss inklusive :m
Ich kenne aber auch einige die das anders ausglegt hatten (eigentlich alle die ich kenne) |supergri
Ich vermutlich auch, wenn ich nicht -ausgerechnet zum Schonzeitende- im Krankenhaus liegen würde...#q


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heisst nicht inklusive ;-)
Schau dir mal die Fangberichte bei Totoalfishing an! Die sind voll!! Es war immer schon so, dass man am letzten Samstag wieder fischen darf!

PS: Gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## schmitzi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmm...bin nun etwas irritiert. Ich kannte das bislang auch so, dass die Schonzeit bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai geht. Aber nach dem Hinweis hier habe ich nochmal nachgesehen. Hier steht auch bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai:

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/deutsch/?page=regeln_fischerei_in_binnengew&#228;sser

Watt nu?


----------



## schmitzi (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

link geht nicht, deshalb hier der Ausschnitt:

Sperrzeit Ködersorten
In der Periode vom  1. April bis zum letzten Freitag im Monat Mai dürfen Sie nicht mit Wurm  oder Wurmimitation, Schlachterzeugnissen, einem Köderfisch, einem  Fischfetzen (ungeachtet der Größe), Kunstködern aller Art, mit Ausnahme  der Kunstfliege, insofern sie nicht größer ist als 2,5 cm angeln. Für  das IJsselmeer gilt dieses Verbot vom 16. März bis zum 30. Juni eines  jeden Jahres. Hinweis: An einigen Gewässern gelten längere Schon- und Sperrzeiten.  Dies ist gesondert bei den betreffenden Föderationen (Verbänden)  und/oder deren Gewässer gekennzeichnet. 

#c


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich meine deshalb auch, dass man am letzten Samstag im Mai wieder angeln darf! Angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de schreibt, dass die Schonzeit vom 01.04 bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai geht! Wirklich verwirrend! Aber ich kenne es seit Jahren so, dass man am Samstag wieder darf!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



schmitzi schrieb:


> . Hier steht auch bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai:



Das ist die alte  Reglung. In der List van Viswatern steht das schon das 2. Jahr anders drin. Dieses Jahr wäre der letzte Freitag auch ein Nachteil gewesen.
Nächstes Jahr nehmen wir wieder dann die alte Reglung...|supergri


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nu bin ich wirklich durcheinander! Is ja wirklich kein Spass in Holland erwischt zu werden!! Dann werde ich in Zukunft wohl den Sonntag wählen..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Heisst nicht inklusive ;-)
> Schau dir mal die Fangberichte bei Totoalfishing an! Die sind voll!! Es war immer schon so, dass man am letzten Samstag wieder fischen darf!
> 
> PS: Gute Besserung ;-)


 Richtig,der letzte Samstag im Mai ist der Zander frei,jedes Jahr die gleichen Postings.Uns hat man gleich vom Freitag auf Samstag 0:30 Uhr kontrolliert,alles OK.
Wer zweifelt kann den Fischereiverband in Holland ein Mail schicken,die werden es ja wissen.
Gruß Torsten
Übrigens war Samstag NKS,das sagt doch alles,oder.


----------



## zanderzone (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So is et.. Die Jungs von der NKS werden da wohl keinen Fehler gemacht haben! ;-) 
Danke!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Noch eins,der Nationalfeiertag der Holländischen Angler ist immer der letzte Samstag im Mai.Nicht der Freitag oder Sonntag.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Bördi (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Leute,

ich angeln seit geraumer Zeit alleine auf den holländischen Seen (nähe Arnheim/ Nijmegen) und suche einen zuverlässigen Angelkollegen.

Wichtig:
Boot ist vorhanden. Nur Catch&Release!!!

Wer Interesse hat bitte via Private Nachricht melden.

Danke und Petri...


----------



## HAPE-1909 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich pack es mal hier rein.

Wollte am Freitag zur Ijssel fahren - Pegelstand liegt zur Zeit bei knapp über 5 Meter.
Weiß jemand, ob es sich lohnt, die Ecke Deventer/Zutphen anzufahren?
Oder sind die Buhnen noch vollends unter Wasser?

(hab keine Stände parat, ab und bis wann es möglich ist)


----------



## Snoek (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

abend,
kanns hinfahren,wasserstand ist so ziehmlich wieder im normalen bereich...#h

gruß snoek


----------



## HAPE-1909 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Snoek schrieb:


> abend,
> kanns hinfahren,wasserstand ist so ziehmlich wieder im normalen bereich...#h
> 
> gruß snoek



Danke dir! 
Dann werd ich am Freitag Abend mal die Buhnen abklappern!


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Buhnen sollten gerade wieder rausschauen! Ich würd noch ein bissel warten, aber vllt. fällt das Wasser ja noch bis ende der Woche!


----------



## RedArc (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Pegel in der ijssel ist jetzt fast wieder auf normal niveau. War am samstag dort.
Lediglich das wasser ist stellenweise noch ziemlich trüb.
Auseer einem zetti auf köfi ging übrigens garnichts!


----------



## nordbeck (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ich war heute ein paar stunden unterwegs, aber nichtmal die köfis wollten -.-

werds morgen mal mit der spinne versuchen. wenn jemand auch los will schickt ne pn.


----------



## RedArc (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So hier einmal für alle, Webcam Deventer und Arnhem!!!!
Mit unter dem Livebild verfügbare Cam Positionen!!! )
Super genial um pegel und wetter zu beobachten!



Deventer: http://deventer.webcam.nl/stadhuis/    2 Ijssel perspektiven

Arnhem:  http://www.gelderland.nl/?id=21402      auch 2 Ijsselperspektiven

Viel Spass und erfolg damit


----------



## Zanderprofie (1. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,wie läuft es im Moment bei euch an der Ijssel??So schlecht wie bisher habe ich noch nie mit gemacht.Normal bekommt man vom Ufer immer einen guten Zander.Wenn nicht auf Gufi dann aber immer auf Köfi.Bin  3mal gegangen  und    habe 2 kleine Zander gefangen.Man bekommt noch nicht mal nen Biss auf Köfi.Ist das Hochwasser Schuld oder die Hitze?lg;+


----------



## RedArc (3. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hochwasser eher weniger, sind se ja gewohnt das hin und wieder mehr Wasser da ist nötig. Denke eher die hitzewelle und der unglaubliche angeldruck. Hatte vorletztes we eine guten 60er auf Gummi und n Kollege nen 95er hecht auf köfi.


----------



## Zanderprofie (3. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja,ok!Wenn auf Gufi nichts geht,bekommt man aber immer abends 2-3 Bisse auf Köfi.Darum finde ich es schon seltsam.Ohne guten Zander vom Wasser zu gehen ,kenne ich eigentlich nicht.Die Holländer müssen es so wie die Schweden machen,Überall alles zurücksetzen.!!!!!


----------



## RedArc (4. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne reicht schon wenn die Holländer genauso wie in Deutschland eine bestandene Prüfung vorraussetzen. Dann sind schon viiiel weniger fischtötende Menschen am Wasser!!


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn jemand ab Mindestmaß bis 60 cm einen mal mit nimmt ist das nicht schlimm,aber wie oft trifft man Leute die sagen :Boah ich hab nen 90iger gefangen .Dann sagt man :Was hast damit gemacht?Filitiert und gegessen.Kann mir keiner sagen dass,das schmeckt.Ist wie mit ner Frau um so jünger desto knackiger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (5. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und wieder ne C&R neverending Story... 

Hab mal nen TV-Koch gesehen, der meinte, das es bei Raubfischen nicht viel geschmacklich machen würde, ob 60 cm (relativ jung) oder 90 cm (alt).
Kann es aber auch nicht belegen.

Aber mal anders gefragt:
Wo ist das Problem, Zander z.B.nur ab 75 cm mitzunehmen? 
Klar, je größer, je mehr Eier werden in Umlauf gebracht.

Aber!
Der 50er der jetzt in die Pfanne geht, könnte bis er 75cm erreicht noch etliche Male für Nachwuchs sorgen!

Heisst ganz einfach: 
Je Höher das Mindestmaß, desto öfter können sich die Fische vermehren.
Dann würde es wiederrum nix ausmachen, den 90er mitzunehmen, weil genügend Fisch darunter in "Ruhe" ranwachsen könnte...

Ist nur mal so ne Idee - letztlich kann man alles drehen und wenden, wie man will.

Mehr Kontrollen, auch mal in den Kofferraum gucken und bei Verstößen hohe Strafen und beim nächsten Mal direkt Angelverbot!


----------



## RedArc (5. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mehr Kontrollen auf jeden fall, in der Hoffnung mehr von den verdammten "müllsack-anglern" zu erwischen, glaub hier weiss jeder wen ich damit meine.
Zudem währen wie in Deutschland besatzmassnahmen nicht verkehrt immerhin werden es immer mehr Angler in holland, was nicht ausbleibt ohne prüfungspflicht. Es wird einem in holland einfach viel zu einfach gemacht!


----------



## RedArc (5. August 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber mal davon ab wie das mindestmass gesetzt werden soll oder was auch immer. Iwo sind wir selbst schuld dran. Es werden einfach immer mehr die grade mit Gummi auf zettis fischen. Es ist relativ einfach, sauber, schnell, und das Gerät dazu ist mittlerweile extremst bezahlbar geworden. Die angelei wird einfach zu sehr gehipet. Vor 10 Jahren hats genau diese angelei zwar auch schon gegeben es hat aber kaum einer drüber gesprochen zumindest nicht in dem ausmass wie heute.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. September 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Mädels, nachdem der Makrelenthread Wettertechnisch nicht mehr interessant ist, soll es wieder mit den Zandern für mich los gehen. Wie siehts denn zur Zeit aus? Jemand los gewesen? Besonders in unseren Sandabbauseen? Ab Mitte Oktober solls dann los gehen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm, keiner mehr los gewesen? Gut für die Zander.


----------



## nordbeck (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

war nur auf hecht los. das läuft ganz gut!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mahlzeit zusammen!

Hab mir vor 2 Monaten auch ne kleine Nussschale fürs Vertikalangeln gekauft.
Werde damit nur auf Seen in Holland und am Vereinssee in Deutschland angeln.

Nun habe ich ein paar Fragen zum Angelmaterial.

Habe natürlich noch nichts dergleichen, was speziell fürs Vertikalangeln gedacht ist.
Wird mich da - wenn es mir Spaß macht - nach und nach einkaufen...

2 Fragen fürs Tackle hätte ich aber vorab schonmal:

Angelschnur:
Hab auf meiner Spinnkombi ne geflochtene PP mit ca. 8-9 kg drauf.
Reicht die? Oder sollte man fürs Vertikalen ne stärkere Schnur nehmen?

Hauptsächlich auf Zander,Barsch und Hecht.


Köder/Jigköpfe etc.:
Angeltechnisch habe ich mir das ganze mit Gummi und Köderfisch vorgestellt. 
Das ganze am Jigkopf oder Fireballsystem.

Welche Gewichte sollte man da nehmen? 
Gewässer sind so ca. 5-20 Meter tief.

Eher was schweres, um eine bessere Kontrolle zu haben? 
Oder ist dies - für Anfänger - auch mit leichteren Ködern gut zu machen, da es ja im See nicht so eine starke Strömung wie z.B. die Strömungskanten an Rhein oder Ijssel gibt.


Hat da jemand vielleicht ein paar Tipps für nen Vertikal-Anfänger - wie und womit man am einfachsten einsteigen könnte? (keine Köder - Gewicht und Schnurtechnisch?)

Besten Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

schnur würde ich eher dünner nehmen wegen des strömungsdruck. sollte aber vorerst gehen!
unbedingt sollte aber dein blei ausreichend schwer sein. sonst angelst du eher hinter als unter dem boot. die köderführung ist auch nur mit dickem gewicht gut kontrollierbar.
abhängig von strömung und tiefe würde ich mindestens 20g fischen und teilweise bis 40 hochgehen!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, 
ist hier eigentlich auch wer in Amsterdam unterwegs? Mache gerade ein Auslandssemester hier und fische viel auf Zander vom Ufer im IJ und Rijnkanal.


----------



## Speedy585 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schnur im See würde ich sicher nicht stärker als 0,10 mm nehmen, eher 0,08.
Im Stillwasser Bleigewicht ab 14 gr bis ca 8m Tiefe

Hatte letztes We in der Maas und im Haringsvliet teilweise nur 14 gr. gefischt. Schnur 0,10mm

2 Tage verticalt: 35 Zander bis 68, 2 Hechte 90 und 95cm,  6 Barsche bis 35cm

Ich liebe verticalen:l


----------



## nordbeck (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> Moin,
> ist hier eigentlich auch wer in Amsterdam unterwegs? Mache gerade ein Auslandssemester hier und fische viel auf Zander vom Ufer im IJ und Rijnkanal.



wenn ichs im winter schaffe machen wir jedes jahr ein oder zwei tage coffeeshop/museum/hecht tour. dead baiting ist super dort, vor allem vom boot. macht nur keiner |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## HAPE-1909 (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Besten Dank für die Tipps!!!

Dann werd ich mir mal die etwas schwereren Jigköpfe zum vertikalen zulegen.
Den Rest kann ich dann für den Anfang noch mit der "alten" Spinnausrüstung machen.

Vertikalrute,Baitcaster und Co. kann (nicht muss) man ja immer noch kaufen, wenn es einen wirklich gepackt hat!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn ichs im winter schaffe machen wir jedes jahr ein oder zwei tage coffeeshop/museum/hecht tour. dead baiting ist super dort, vor allem vom boot. macht nur keiner |bigeyes|bigeyes



Dieses Jahr sollen ja bei den Streetfishing events mehr Hechte als sonst gefangen worden sein, auch Angler ich getroffen habe, haben mir von einem besonders guten Hechtjahr erzählt. Fischt ihr dann in den Kanälen in der City, in den Hafenbecken oder wo? Wollte es in der nächsten Zeit nämlich auch mal auf Hecht versuchen, die Frage ist nur in welchem Gewässer. In der Amstel habe ich bisher nur einmal auf Zander probiert, hatte einen deutlichen Biss, ansonsten aber nüscht und das trotz gutem Wetter und eigentlich recht guten Spots, Hecht solls da ja auch geben...


----------



## nordbeck (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wir machen richtig ne grachtentour im innenstadt bereich. dann geschleppte rotaugen oder stationär.
mein lieblingsspot war immer ecke klovenierburgwal/rusland. super brücke und café basjoe auf der ecke


----------



## zorra (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> wenn ichs im winter schaffe machen wir jedes jahr ein oder zwei tage coffeeshop/museum/hecht tour. dead baiting ist super dort, vor allem vom boot. macht nur keiner |bigeyes|bigeyes


...da bist aber schlecht informiert ....die Gewässer vor und um Amsterdam...dort gibt es viele Deadbaitangler vom Boot und Land....in den Hafenanlagen in Amsterdam gibt es Zander und Hecht gleichermasen....im Ij und NZK wird natürlich mehr mit dem Boot gefischt...aber das Streetfishing in Amsterdam ist sehr intressant...auch die Vecht und Zaan sind intressante Strecke.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

verglichen mit dem kunstköderangeln ist das deadbaiting einfach unpopulär, auch in amsterdam. natürlich wird auch mal ein köfi gebadet, aber generell ziehen holländer kunstköder vor. wenn mal ein köfi dran kommt, dann meistens sogar ein lebender. 
wenn du meinst du weisst das so gut bist du bestimmt auch in niederländischen deadbait foren unterwegs und sprichst die sprache der einheimischen weil du muttersprachler bist?


----------



## zorra (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> verglichen mit dem kunstköderangeln ist das deadbaiting einfach unpopulär, auch in amsterdam. natürlich wird auch mal ein köfi gebadet, aber generell ziehen holländer kunstköder vor. wenn mal ein köfi dran kommt, dann meistens sogar ein lebender.
> wenn du meinst du weisst das so gut bist du bestimmt auch in niederländischen deadbait foren unterwegs und sprichst die sprache der einheimischen weil du muttersprachler bist?


....natürlich als Grenzgänger und nach 40Jahren Nl-angeln spricht man auch die Sprache zumindest was gebraucht wird.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War schon jemand im G-Loch?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> War schon jemand im G-Loch?


 Hallo
Wir waren da, viel Fisch aber nicht größer als 60cm.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## nordbeck (6. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

was ist das g-loch?


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2013)

Du verrätst ja auch nicht wo du deine Hechte fängst, oder!?!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich wollte eventuell morgen hin! 
Anfang der Woche war es mir vom Wetter zu gefährlich - als Anfänger mit 3m GFK...
Mal sehen, wie das Wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Lommel (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal eine Frage an die Hollandprofis. Hab in Nord-Holland einen Camper und mir jetzt das Oude Veer in Anna Paulowna angeguckt. Bei der Boardsuche hier kam ein Beitrag aus 2008 das der Berufsfischer, da ziemlich alles plattgefischt hätte. Macht ja nicht gerade Mut.
Weiss einer ob es dort auf Raubfisch Sinn macht, oder soll ich mir besser ein anderes Gewässer suchen? Auswahl ist ja vorhanden.

Lg Lommel


----------



## seko (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo,
morgen soll fast perfekt werden#6. Erster Tag wieder vertikal dieses Jahr. Werd mal berichten wie`s war und vielleicht sieht man sich ja auf`m Wasser!


----------



## zanderzone (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aktueller Wasserstand 556!! Das wird knapp und da kommt ja noch einiges an Wasser!!


----------



## hechtpro123 (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

geht ich bin in holland oft im urlaub. Und fange im herbst in tiefen von 14m und tiefer.


----------



## mr-echolot (7. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Lommel,ich Fahre schon weit mehr als 20 Jahren in dieser Ecke und habe alles vom Amstelmeer, Gewässer um Anna Paulowna ,die Polder um den Over und die in der Nähe liegenden Randmeeren mit dem Boot beangelt.Die Fischerei auf Zander ist schon in den letzten 10 Jahren drastisch zurück gegangen.Das fing schon vor 12 Jahren im Amstelmeer an,als der Hafen in Den Helder ausgebackert wurde und Sie den ganzen Dreck im Amstelmeer verklappt haben.Wenn sonst 10-15 Boote dort standen,siehst du Heute ewentuell noch 1 oder 2.  dass sagt ja wohl alles.Trotzdem möchte ich Dir nicht das Angeln in diesem super Angelrevier vermiesen,was dieses Jahr sehr gut lief,war das Nachtangeln auf Barsch.Die Anglerei auf Aal ist ja leider Verboten,aberdie Fänge auf Karpfen und Weissfische waren sehr Gut.
Gruss , Echolot


----------



## Lommel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Mr. Echolot, nicht gerade ermutigend und das was ich hören wollte, aber dann schauen wir mal.

lg lommel


----------



## Carpdr (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Lommel,

auch ich war letztes Jahr im Herbst (eigentlich perfekter Raubfischzeitpunkt) in der Nähe von Anna Paulowna und ich habe jeden Tag das Oude Veer befischt. Tag für Tag ging einfach nichts. Egal ob mit Jerkbait, Wobbler, Gummifisch, schleppend und alles was die Palette sonst noch hergab. 

So war es sehr schön dort, aber Fänge hätte ich mir was anderes vorgestellt
Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Lommel (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dank dir Stefan für die Auskunft. Ich werde wohl auf die umliegenden Kanäle ausweichen. Wenns was wird, werde ich mal berichten.

Lg Lommel


----------



## mr-echolot (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo Lommel,kleiner Tipp von mir,versuche es mal auf Hecht-Zander in den kleinen Gräben,die sind nicht mehr als 7-8 Meter breit und ca 1.50 Meter tief.Wenn Du durch Slootdorp fährst kommt eine kleine Brücke und dort siehst Du auch den Graben der in Richtung den Over geht,dort würde ich mal mein Glück versuchen.Ist zwar nur ein Tipp von mir,aber dort habe ich immer etwas gefangen. 
Gruss, Echolot


----------



## seko (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nabend,
wir sind heute noch auf der Ijssel gewesen und können uns  nicht beschweren, obwohl das Wasser stark am steigen war/ist. Hatten zu zweit 21 Fische im Boot, darunter ein guter Barsch, mehrere Zettis über 60 und zur Krönung einer von 86 beim Kollegen. Fast alle Fische vormittags, was wohl mit dem am nachmittag sinkendem Luftdruck zusammen hing. Insgesamt ein gelungener Tag, so kann es weiter gehen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (8. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann ich bestätigen! 
War heute auch das erste Mal mit dem Boot los und musste mich erstmal mit allem zurecht finden. Motor, Boot, Echo, Vertikal - war eher kennenlernen, als wirkliches angeln... 
Ausser 2 Bissen, die ich nicht verwerten konnte, war es ne Nullnummer. Aber aller Anfang ist schwer! Spaß hat es aber trotzdem gemacht.

Bei 3 weiteren Anglern auf dem See (Belly und Boot) lief es natürlich besser als bei mir - zeitlich gesehen die Mehrzahl aber auch eher Richtung Vormittag!


----------



## nordbeck (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du verrätst ja auch nicht wo du deine Hechte fängst, oder!?!



ich erwähn sowas ja auch nicht im forum. wenn du da so offensiv von sprichst kann das ja allerhand sein. wenns nun eine stelle ist verständlich, aber so kann ich mir keinen reim daraus machen.
zu meinen hechten kann ich dir gernen nen deal anbieten, du guidest mich zum 90er zander und ich dich zum meter hecht. die stachelritter wollen bei mir dieses jahr nämlich nicht


----------



## zorra (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> was ist das g-loch?[/QUOTE
> ...Gat von Gorssel (auch das toten Loch genannt unter den alten Zetianglern)liegt zwischen Zuphen und Deventer an der Ijssel....intressant für Anfänger im Winter mit Boot.
> gr.zorra


----------



## HAPE-1909 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber nur als Vereinsmitglied beangelbar!


----------



## Stacheljäger (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Papiere für das Gewässer gibt es nicht mehr Eingang zur Ijssel wird nächszes Jahr zugebaggert


----------



## zorra (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Stacheljäger schrieb:


> Papiere für das Gewässer gibt es nicht mehr Eingang zur Ijssel wird nächszes Jahr zugebaggert


 ...ja da sprechen die ja schon seit einigen Jahren von....konnte man immer schön reinfahren voner Ijssel und Pause machen.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> nordbeck schrieb:
> 
> 
> > was ist das g-loch?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (10. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kommen gerade vom HD,waren 2 Boote und hatten ca. 50,
Der Größte war aber nur 67cm.Durchschnitt 45-55 cm.


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man einen extra Lappen für Gennep benötigt, oder ob ich da mit dem Schein aus Gorssel angeln darf?!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (13. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Im Loch drinn brauchst du eine Zusatzkarte,wir haben die immer in Goch gekauft.
Gruß Torsten





zanderzone schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man einen extra Lappen für Gennep benötigt, oder ob ich da mit dem Schein aus Gorssel angeln darf?!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zanderzone:

Du hattest ja letzte Woche mal einen Pegel der Ijssel gepostet (ungefähr 5,50m).

Kannst du mir oder uns allen sagen, welche Messstation das war?

Wenn ich jetzt auf der holländischen Seite schaue gibt es da verschiedene Stände bei den Orten...

Zutphen mit ca. 6,50 m
Deventer mit ca. 5,10 m

Ich geh mal davon aus, das du für die Ecke um Gorssel den Stand von Zutphen nimmst, oder?
Wollte am Samstag nämlich los und da müsste der See doch bei 6,50 m auf jeden Fall noch anfahrbahr sein (mit dem Auto)...


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hape, kliggemalhier


----------



## HAPE-1909 (15. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Jochen, 
die Seite ist mir bekannt und wurde gestern abend auch genutzt! 
Geht mir eher darum, welcher Pegelstand für Gorssel gemeint war (Deventer oder Zutphen).


----------



## fishcatcher (15. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi,
wollte morgen zum Rhederlaag ein wenig
vertikalen. 
Sonst noch jemand da?


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich denke bei 6,50 m is alle weg! Sprich Loch und Ijssel bilden eine Einheit ;-) Bei der Slippe in Zuphten is bei 5,80 m schluß! Ich halte mich immer an den Pegel von Zutphen Nord!


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Timo, so soll es sein#6


----------



## seko (17. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
bin dieses WE zu Hause geblieben wegen Nebel. Wurde denn trotzdem noch was gefangen?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (17. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren für 5h am Twente ansitzen - nix los.


----------



## zorra (17. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollten Heute erstemal dieses Jahr mit Boot los...aber wegen angesagten Nebel sind wir an den Beeken ausgewichen es gab 8Hechte bis 80cm Kumpel hat dann noch einen schönen Zander verspielt...von mir aus kann es nebelig bleiben.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (17. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

verspielt? oha jetzt schlägt sich niederländisch schon in der forumsprache nieder  
petri zu den fischen.


----------



## carpking (18. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen..
@ Zorra
Kannst Du das Gewässer "Beeken" näher beschreiben?
Danke im voraus


----------



## seko (18. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stimmt, für Hecht sind diese trüben Tage oft top. Beim Vertikalen habe ich jedoch meistens schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, gerade bei trübem Wasser. Oft kam dann gegen mittag für 1-2 h mehr Licht ins Wasser und das war dann meistens die einzige Beisszeit. Werd morgen wieder los und berichten. Tight lines.
MfG Seko


----------



## zorra (18. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carpking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen..
> @ Zorra
> Kannst Du das Gewässer "Beeken" näher beschreiben?
> Danke im voraus


...in NL sagt man auch Polder....die Beeken sind meist noch ein wenig schmaler und sind bis auf ganz wenige Stellen nur max.75cm tief.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (18. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

beek ist einfach nur holländisch für bach!

beeken entsprechend plural


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War jemand die letzten Tage in Gorssel! Habe Fotos gesehen, dass die jetzt schon anfangen das Loch dicht zu machen! Hat jemand nähere Infos?!


----------



## seko (20. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,
waren gestern noch los, allerdings nicht an dem hier so beliebten "Loch". Das ähnelt meiner Meinung nach eher einem Forellenpuff! Waren auf einem anderen Baggersee und haben wirklich gute Fische gefangen. Insgesamt mit 2 Mann ca. 25 Fische, davon 4 gute  Barsche weit in den 40ern. Der Rest waren Zander, u.a. 91/84/76/68/65/63cm, die anderen durchschnittlich. Dazu noch den ein oder anderen merklich guten Biss gegen Ende der Beisszeit verpasst. Echt ein Tag für die Dicken. Hat sonst noch jemand probiert?

MfG Seko


----------



## carpking (27. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo..
@zorra & nordbeck

Danke für die Erklärung..
Mal wieder ein Schüppchen schlauer....


----------



## zanderzone (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kann mir niemand sagen, ob es das jetzt war in Gorssel?
Hat keiner was gehört?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war gestern in Gorssel:

Wenn du mit dem Auto auf den See zufährst steht dort direkt ein Bagger auf ner "Schwimmplattform".
Gestern kam zweimal ein großer Kahn angefahren, welcher vom Bagger entleert wurde. Keine Ahnung, was das gewesen ist - wurde auf jeden Fall mit der Schaufel gemacht (Steine,Kies,Sand?).

Gearbeitet wurde aber lediglich direkt am Ufer - praktisch direkt gegenüber der Ijssel-Einfahrt.


----------



## zorra (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Kann mir niemand sagen, ob es das jetzt war in Gorssel?
> Hat keiner was gehört?


...in einem NL-Laden erzählten NL-Angler das dort geklappt wird ob das stimmt weiss ich nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

geklappt?

Was soll das bedeuten?


----------



## Zanderangler1 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geklappt...Verklappen von Sand. Die schüttten das Loch bis auf 3-4 Meter Wassertiefe nun zu. Das heisst ...das Loch wird nun bald "das Loch" gewesen sein wie ihr es gekannt habt!

Das Wasser ist nur noch eine enzige Milchsuppe vom Sand verklappen. Die Fische verrecken teils elendig weil sie durch den Sand förmlich ersticken. Habs mir angesehen heute, 2-3 grosse Schiffe voll mit Sand in paar Stunden per Bagger versenkt.

Loch #h


----------



## HAPE-1909 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für die Aufkärung - konnte mir darunter nichts vorstellen.

Spitze - wollte eigentlich morgen früh hin.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (29. November 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist aber kein Einzelfall, mal lese sich dazu nur folgende Artikel durch:
http://www.volkskrant.nl/vk/nl/2844...0/09/13/Blauwalg-gedijt-bij-baggerstort.dhtml

http://www.roofvisforum.nl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=50209

Dann wirds ja noch deutlicher was da schon länger am laufen ist..kein Einzelfall also. Bin gespannt wann die Recreatie Plassen dran sein werden, dort passt ja noch viiiiiiiiel mehr kontaminierter Schlamm rein.


----------



## zanderzone (1. Dezember 2013)

Die frage is, warum die da Sand verklappen? Da war ja schon vor 5 Jahren die rede von.. Und warum machen se das im Winter, wenn das Loch voll mit Fisch sitzt..


----------



## zanderzone (1. Dezember 2013)

Das schöne Löchlein


----------



## zanderzone (1. Dezember 2013)

Hat denn jemand was gefangen trotz Bagger?


----------



## Andre.M (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ganz toll.:r
Kaum geht es los und dann machen die so eine *******.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die frage is, warum die da Sand verklappen? Da war ja schon vor 5 Jahren die rede von.. Und warum machen se das im Winter, wenn das Loch voll mit Fisch sitzt..





zanderzone schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand was gefangen trotz Bagger?



Ich habe es 2 Stunden versucht mit dem Belly, aber es war Aussichtslos. Habe die  Schwimmflossen schon nach 50 Centimetern Tiefe im  Wasser nicht mehr gesehen so trübe ist die Brühe.. Den einzigsten Fisch den ich zu Gesicht  bekam, war eine erstickende Brasse die versucht hat nach oben zu kommen neben meinem Belly  um Luft zu schnappen.
0 Bisse, 0 Fische...und der ganze See eine einzige Milchsuppe.
Warum die dort Sand verklappen und genau zu dieser Jahreszeit? Ganz klar warum....:


Gezag
 ‘Is hier geen gezag?’, vraagt Roelofs als hij de rijtjes zwarte mest ziet. Hij schudt  zijn hoofd. ‘Hoe kan dit?’ 
Op  die vraag lijkt  maar één antwoord mogelijk: *bagger is een megaprobleem  dat hier goedkoop wordt opgelost.* Van Donk vindt dit kortzichtig.  ‘Economisch lijkt baggerstort misschien lucratief, maar als Nederland  aan de Europese Kaderrichtlijnwater moet voldoen, zullen plassen weer  leeggeschept moeten worden.’


Autorität

 Ist hier keine Autorität? fragt Roelofs als er die Fahrten mit dem schwarzen Mist (schwarzer Schlamm) sieht. Er schüttelt seinen Kopf, wie kann das sein? Auf diese Frage scheint nur eine Antwort möglich:

*Schlamm ist hier das Megaproblem (in Holland) und dieses Problem wird auf diese Weise kostengünstig und einfach gelöst.*
Van Donk findet dies kurzsichtig, denn wenn Holland sich an die Europäische Kaderrichtlinie klares Wasser halten muss ( beinhaltet auch das Keulen von Fischen), dann müssten sie solche Plassen wieder leer scheppen, also diesen Schlamm und Sand wieder entfernen.

De richtlijn geldt echter niet voor plassen kleiner dan 50 hectaren. En  de ijzerfosfaatratio (hoeveelheid ijzer in het water dat het fosfaat kan  binden), die Nederland zichzelf bij deze kleinere waterlichamen oplegt,  is een lachertje aldus Jan Roelofs. ‘De norm zit aan de absolute  ondergrens.’  

Allerdings gelten diese Richtlinien nicht für Plassen die kleiner als 50 Hektar sind. Und das Eisen-Phosphat Verhältnis (die Menge an Eisen im Wasser welches das Phosphat binden kann), die Holland sich bei diesen kleineren Gewässern selber auferlegt hat sind lachhaft, so Jan Roelofs. Die Norm befindet sich an der absoluten Untergrenze.

Is een plas ondiep maken dan nooit goed?  ‘Alleen als er een bodem wordt  aangebracht die nooit in aanraking is geweest met landbouw’, meent de   ecoloog

Ist es dann also nie gut einen Plas (Kolk, kleinerer See etc) flacher zu machen? Nur wenn man einen Boden verwendet welcher nie in Berührung mit Landwirtschaft gekommen ist, so der Ökologe. 

In Limburg bij Arcen gebeurt het met beleid. Bemeste landbouwgrond van  maisvelden  in een veengebied wordt afgegraven en gestort in een plas.  Daarop komt een 2 meter dikke ‘maagdelijke’ zandlaag die het fosfaat in  de landbouwgrond isoleert. Volgens Roelofs kan daar een win-win-situatie  onstaan. 

In Limburg bei Arcen passiert dies per Gesetz. Gedüngter Landwirtschaftboden von Maisfeldern aus Sumpf/Moorgebieten wir abgetragen und dann versenkt in einem Plas. ( wie nun auch im "Loch") Darüber werden dann eine 2 Meter dicke unberührte Sandschicht aufgetragen, die das Phosphat in dem Landwirtschaftboden isolieren soll. Nach Roelofs kann daraus aber ein Gegeneffekt/ Umkehrschluß was man eigentlich bezwecken möchte entstehen.
Meine Anmerkung dazu: Das erkennt man dort nun ganz genau wie das geschieht, der Bagger fast nach einer Weile mit seiner Schaufel ins Wasser, hebt den Sand an und lässt diesen wieder fallen. So erreicht er das sich dieser Sand gleichmässiger über den darunter liegenden schwarzen Schlamm verteilt. Deshalb ist nun auch das gesamte Loch milchig.

*Zwavel in de Rosandepolderplas *
De bodem van de plas in de  Rosandepolder bij Arnhem bevat te veel zwavel. Dat betekent het ijzer  zal worden gebonden (tot sulfide) en niet meer beschikbaar is om het  fosfor te binden. 

Schwefel im Rosandepolderplas
Der Boden im Rosandepolder bei Arnheim beinhaltet zu viel Schwefel. Das bedeutet das Eisen wird gebunden zu Sulfid und nicht mehr in der Lage ist um dann das Phospor zu binden.

Dat is zeer ongunstig voor de plas als deze eenmaal ondiep is gemaakt.  Het fosfaat komt van de bodem in het water en ‘het risico op blauwalg is  zeer reëel’, aldus ecoloog Jan Roelofs van de Radboud Universiteit van  Nijmegen.

Das ist für den Plas nachdem er einmal flacher gemacht wurde sehr ungünstig. Das Phosphat kommt aus dem Boden und setzt sich im Wasser ab, dass Risiko der Blaualgen Bildung ist damit sehr konkret so der Ökologe von der Radboud Universität Nijmwegen.

Hij heeft monsters genomen van de bodem en het water van de plas waar   sinds driekwart jaar bagger wordt gestort. Twee monsters van het water  en vier van de bodem aan de randen –  dus niet van de bagger zelf. 
De  monsters zijn onderzocht door het bureau B-Ware van de universiteit. Er  is alleen gekeken naar zware metalen en nutriënten, niet naar de andere  vervuilende stoffen als pak’s en pcb’s. 



Er hat Proben genommen vom Boden und dem Wasser von diesem Plas wo seit einem dreiviertel Jahr Schlamm versenkt wird. 2 Proben vom Wasser und 4 Proben vom Boden des Gewässerrandes, also nicht von dem eingebrachten Schlamm selber. Diese Proben wurden dann in der Universität untersucht. Es wurde nur auf Schwermetallen und Nährstoffen gesucht, nicht nach den anderen verfaulenden Stoffen wie Pak's und PCB's.


Alle zware metalen  bevinden zich onder de toegestane normen. Wat echter opvalt, is de grote  concentratie strontium, zowel in de bodem als het water, meldt Roelofs.  Voor dit zware metaal bestaat nog geen norm. 
De  fosfaatconcentratie die voor een heldere, ecologisch gezonde plas rond  de 0,03 miligram per liter moet liggen, is 0,07. Dat is lager dan in de  Rijn zelf. Deze hoeveelheid is in een diepe plas niet erg, maar gaat in  een ondiepe plas zeker een probleem vormen, voorspelt Roelofs. Daarmee  schiet baggerstort zijn doel van een beter functionerende plas voorbij. 



Alle Schwermetalle befinden sich in den erlaubten Normen. Was aber mehr auffiel war die hohe Konzentration Strontium. (Meine Anmerkung dazu, in Düngemitteln kommt Stromtium in hohen Mengen vor und war auch schon mal hier ein Thema in Deutschland, wo in einem Ostdeutschen Bach nahe Maisfeldern hohe Konzentrationen dieses höchst giftigen Stoffes gefunden wurden.) http://www.lenntech.de/pse/elemente/sr.htm





Für dieses Schwermetall besteht allerdings noch keine Norm/Maßstab. Die Phosphat Konzentration für ein klareres, ökologisch gesundes Gewässer, darf bei 0,03 Milligramm per Liter Wasser liegen, hier haben wir 0,07 Milligramm. Das ist geringer wie im Rhein selber. Diese Menge stellt in einem tieferen Gewässer sicher kein Problem dar, allerdings wird das in einem flacheren, zugebaggerten Gewässer sicher ein Problem werden, erklärt Roelofs.
Damit schiesst Schlammversenken am eigentlich Sinn und Zweck eines besser funktionierenden Plas vorbei.




Es geht wie meistens nur ums Geld ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste oder kleiner Minderheiten wie Anwohner, Pächter, wie im Fall Gorssel der Angelverein.
Wenn Proteste überhaupt fruchten wird es für die meisten Plassen zu spät sein, denn diese Schweinerei läuft schon ne ganze Weile. Und warum man dann die Einläufe gleich mit dicht macht kann sich anhand dieser Ausführungen wohl jeder an drei Finger abzählen.


----------



## zanderzone (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vielen Dank für die Übersetzung!!!! Aber leider gibts ja nichts positives! Das war es dann wohl in Gorrsel! Ein Topgewässer geht vor die Hunde!!!


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ob man in dem Zusammenhang auch noch was von dem Mitgliederschwund lesen wird? *heul* Dort war es trotz Forellenpuffartigem verhalten für einen Sonntagmorgen immer gut.


----------



## zorra (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Ob man in dem Zusammenhang auch noch was von dem Mitgliederschwund lesen wird? *heul* Dort war es trotz Forellenpuffartigem verhalten für einen Sonntagmorgen immer gut.


..da wirst du nix von hören und den Schwund wird es auch nicht geben....die gehen alle woanders angeln gibt doch genug Gewässer in NL.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, das mag sein. Aber einen Schein für Nl bekomme ich auch hier in D beim Höker. Brauche ich nicht mehr so weit fahren. Denke da geht es noch so einigen von.


----------



## Bronco84 (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Zorra, das mag sein. Aber einen Schein für Nl bekomme ich auch hier in D beim Höker. Brauche ich nicht mehr so weit fahren. Denke da geht es noch so einigen von.



 so isses


----------



## Tim78 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na lassen wir den Kopf mal nicht hängen .....Ist doch schnell nen ausweich Gewässer gefunden ! 
Will damit aber keinesfalls sagen das ich die Vorgehensweise am Loch Tolerieren möchte oder kann .
aber zumindest kann ich sagen es wird in der Ijseel und an den neben Gewässern ganz gut gefangen


----------



## zanderzone (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hats denn jemand noch mal in Gorssel versucht?


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim alte Säge, tach auch. Wie siehts bei dir mit Boot aus? Alles gut?


----------



## Tim78 (13. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Jochen Hi , na glaubst du ich kann die Zander lange in Ruhe lassen ?  Diese Saison werde ich mal mit dem Belly Boot zuschlagen und ich kann dir sagen es macht mehr Spaß wie ich dachte .... Haben schon nen paar schöne Fische gefangen ...


----------



## zanderzone (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jemand noch losgewesen letzte Zeit?


----------



## discobarsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo zusammen,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. wir planen gerade wieder unseren hollandtrip 2014. wisst ihr ab wann man wieder auf raubfisch angeln darf?
ich dachte immer bis einschliesslich des letzten samstags im mai ist schonzeit, hab jetzt aber gesehen das guidings am 31.05.14 angeboten werden.

danke im voraus


----------



## discobarsch (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt: am 31.05.14 ist NKS
also wird das fischen ja wohl erlaubt sein.

gruss


----------



## zorra (18. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hat sich wahrscheinlich erledigt: am 31.05.14 ist NKS
> also wird das fischen ja wohl erlaubt sein.
> 
> gruss


...das letzte WE.im Mai war bis Dato immer so.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So ist es und Hecht einen Monat länger dicht!


----------



## seko (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,

sind gestern noch am Rhederlaag gewesen (2 Zander, 1 Hecht), allerdings nur für 2 Stunden und anschließend noch ausgewichen wo wir bis zum Abend dann noch 16 Zander zusammen mogeln konnten. Also in Giesbeek ist das Wasser momentan sehr klar. Die Bagger stehen weit weg vom Einlauf, vor der kleinen Insel des südlichsten Jachthafens. Dort waren ein paar verdächtige Symbole zu beobachten, allerdings frischte zu jener Zeit der eiskalte NO-Wind auf (vorher S) und die Changen sanken kurzfristig auf Null, Zeit zum Seewechsel. Insgesamt ein schwieriger Tag mit hauptsächlich kleien Fischen. Der Tag zuvor währ wahrscheinlich top gewesen, aber wann kann man schon mal auf Wetter.com vertrauen..... 

MfG Seko


----------



## carpking (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo Seko..

Danke für Deinen Kurzbericht..
Haben vor, demnächst im Rhederlaag mal anzugreifen..
Hast Du ein paar Tips für uns, was zu beachten ist?
Wollten an der grossen Slippe am Marsweg einsetzen..

Wenn Du von Seenwechsel sprichst, fährst Du doch immer noch in Rhederlaag,oder wechselst Du über den Fluss in ein anderes Gewässer?
Kann man irgendwo eine Gewässerkarte mit Tiefenangaben offiziell beziehen?
Dies soll keine Frage nach Hotspots etc. sein, erarbeiten uns am liebsten alles selbst...
Vielen Dank schon einmal vorab und
LG
Micha


----------



## nordbeck (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So ist es und Hecht einen Monat länger dicht!



wobei das länger aber eher meint und nicht bis ende juni. sollte vielleicht verdeutlicht werden.


----------



## zorra (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dat Laag wird wieder das was es mal war...Hechtwasser...falls die dat nicht auch noch verklappen..dat bringt genauso viel Euros wie bis dato der geförderte Sand.
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So ist es und Hecht einen Monat länger dicht!


Genau der hecht ist seit letztes jahr vom 1. März  bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai geschützt.


----------



## seko (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carpking schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, Hallo Seko..
> 
> Danke für Deinen Kurzbericht..
> Haben vor, demnächst im Rhederlaag mal anzugreifen..
> ...




Hi Micha,

wenn ihr zum Rhederlaag fahren wollt würde ich schon mal wenn möglich einen Tag unter der Woche wählen, am Wochenende ist dort immer sehr viel los und zudem kein Baggerbetrieb. Auch sollte man einen Tag mit möglichst wenig Wind abwarten, der See ist schon mit wenig Wind strukturmässig etwas anspruchsvoller. Zum anderen ist denke ich noch abzuwägen ob du lieber Zander oder Hecht+Barsch fangen möchtest. Für erstere würde ich empfehlen, die trüben Ecken zu suchen. Ansonsten wie überall anders auch Kleinfische suchen und über strukturreichem, harten Grund fischen. Oft stehen die Fische am Rhederlaag flacher als an anderen vergleichbaren Seen, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung. Meistens findet man entlang des Baggers schon einige gute Einstände (Steinhaufen, Eintrübungen etc.), sichere Beherrschung des Echolots vorausgesetzt. Der See ist die reinste Hügellandschaft, also an Spots sollte es nicht mangeln, man muss nur die fischreichen finden.  Für Hecht und Barsch lieber im klareren Wasser probieren. 
Zum Seewechsel: Da unser Boot nur 3m misst kann man es auf dem Dach transportieren, ist innerhalb von zehn Minuten abfahrtbereit. Ist mir damit auf der Ijssel auch zu gefährlich. Eine Tiefenkarte gibt es soweit ich weiss nicht, es wird ja auch noch gebaggert. Wünsch euch viel Erfolg und Spaß!

Gruss Seko


----------



## carpking (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Seko,
erst einmal frohes neues Jahr und alles Jute...
Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Erklärungen.. Haben uns sehr, sehr weitergeholfen..
Waren in der Zwischenzeit schon einmal dort und haben gut gefangen.Ist wirklich die reinste Kraterlandschaft..
Mit uns waren ca. 35 Boote auf dem Wasser.. Der reinste Wahnsinn..
Haben fast ausschließlich im letzten Seeteil (vor der Ijssel) gefischt, also noch gar nicht alles gesehen.
Leider, wie Du schon sagst, keine Baggeraktivität->klareres Wasser..Aber die Ijssel brachte viiieel braunes Wasser mit...
Fischt ihr unter der Woche nahe an den Baggern?

Nochmals vielen Dank.. ist nicht die Regel, das jemand so detailliert ein Gewässer beschreibt.. Respekt und danke..

LG
Micha


----------



## zanderzone (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass die im Moment gar nicht baggern.. Das Wasser war vor zwei Wochen sowas von klar.. War um 10:00 Uhr da und habe um 13:00 Uhr abgebrochen. Zu der Zeit hatte ich vom Belly aus 4 Zander. Bei den anderen lief es auch sehr schleppend. Bin dann nachmittags noch zu einem anderen See gefahren und konnte noch 15 Stück fangen. Wenn die dort baggern, dann ist das Wasser auch am Wochenende trüb..


----------



## carpking (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das kann natürlich sein.. habe leider noch keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten..Werden uns am SA wieder auf den Weg machen(freu...)
Mal schauen, wie dann so die Lage ist.. 
Aber im Zustrom der Ijssel war das Wasser richtig braun und schmutzig.. Dort hat es auch gefunzt...
Dort standen die Zettis auch nicht so tief...


----------



## zorra (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...gebaggert wird bei frost garnicht...ansonsten nur wenn Sand gebraucht wird..im Sommer wird auf Vorrat gebaggert...das trübe Wasser im letzten Loch haste nur bei Hochwasser und steigendem Wasser...aber Fisch liegt dort immer.
gr.zorra


----------



## seko (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Micha,

frohes Neues ebenfalls und allen anderen auch. Freut mich, wenn ich ein bisschen helfen konnte. Denke für diese Gewässer kann man das mal machen. In der Nähe des Baggers fischen wir fast immer nach Echolot und testen dann die harten Stellen mit Fischsymbolen kurz an. Oft konnten wir dort, auch wenn nicht gebaggert wird, den ein oder anderen guten Fisch fangen. Hängt natürlich sehr davon ab, wo der Bagger gerade steht...immer gut den Wind im Auge halten. 
35 Boote...da macht Angeln keinen Spass mehr finde ich. Oft muss man dann ne Nummer ziehen um die gleiche Drift nochmal fahren zu können. Leider halten sich in diesem Gewässer immer viel große Fische auf...naja, woanders aber auch.

Gruß Seko


----------



## carpking (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Zorra, Hi Seko,
werden am Samstag mal in die ersten Seen fahren und dort abchecken.. Ist nicht so voll dort..
Habt Ihr diesbezüglich noch ein paar Tips (keine Stellen oä., suchen wir selbst..)
@Seko, inwiefern sprichst Du im Bezug auf die Bagger den Wind an? Wg. der Driftrichtung oder aus welchem Grund?

Es stimmt, haben beim letzten Mal echt ne Nummer ziehn müssen, um die gleiche Drift erneut zu fahren..Schon Wahnsinn, was so los ist am WE..
LG
Micha


----------



## zorra (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Haha.....35 Boote....dann ward ihr noch nicht da wens voll ist.
gr.zorra


----------



## carpking (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Huch, na dann...
Schauen wir mal...
Werden auch weiter nach Ausweichgewässern Ausschau halten..
Hat jemand das neue Rozemeijer-Buch über Holland schon in Händen gehabt?

LG


----------



## seko (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



carpking schrieb:


> Hi Zorra, Hi Seko,
> werden am Samstag mal in die ersten Seen fahren und dort abchecken.. Ist nicht so voll dort..
> Habt Ihr diesbezüglich noch ein paar Tips (keine Stellen oä., suchen wir selbst..)
> @Seko, inwiefern sprichst Du im Bezug auf die Bagger den Wind an? Wg. der Driftrichtung oder aus welchem Grund?
> ...




Das meine ich nur weil es bei ungünstigem Wind vorkommen kann, dass man am Bagger trotz Betrieb keine Fische findet. Die Driftrichtung spielt natürlich auch ne wichtige Rolle aber das trifft ja auf alle Stellen zu. Wenn man die äußeren Bedingungen im Auge hält, lassen sich gerade bezüglich Wind schnell einige grundsätzliche Dinge festlegen, was gerade auf großen Seen sehr wichtig ist. Aber ich denke da hat hier jeder schon genügend eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt. Ist auf jeden Fall schön, wenn ein Plan funktioniert!

Gruß Seko


----------



## carpking (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
waren gestern in RL.. Vormittags sehr viele Bisse und einige schöne verwandelt..
Am Nachmittag ließen die Bisse spürbar nach (Sonne kam raus etc..)
Alles in allem ein geiler Tag..
@Seko.. Haben bis auf die Driftrichtung leider noch keine allgemein gültigen Erfahrungen die Windrichtung betreffend machen können.. Ich denke, es spielt schon eine Rolle an einer Kante, von welcher Seite man sie anfährt, von welcher Seite der Wind drauf drückt etc.
oder?
Üben noch, was das anfahren von Kanten betrifft.. Hast Du da Tips?

LG
Micha


----------



## Tim78 (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heute mit nen neuen Köder gedacht es müssen mal die größeren beißen aber nein auch die 65cm Zander hauen sich nen 21cm Freddy rein ....


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Tim, das ist also der komische Köder? hihihihihihi ;-) 

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das heute einer bei dem Wind los war. Hier hat es ganz schön geweht.


----------



## Zanderangler1 (20. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Heute mit nen neuen Köder gedacht es müssen mal die größeren beißen aber nein auch die 65cm Zander hauen sich nen 21cm Freddy rein ....



Haben die aufem "Loch" erstmal wieder aufgehört mit dem Verklappen?


----------



## zanderzone (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine Ahnung, aber ich glaube im Loch geht nichts mehr! Die haben damit alles kaputt gemacht!


----------



## Tim78 (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi @ all ! War heute doch wieder ne ganz nette Runde . Hoffe ihr habt alle noch den ein oder anderen guten haken können ... @Jochen oder Timo denkt ihr bitte noch mal an den Link für warme Füsse ??


----------



## zorra (25. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Hi @ all ! War heute doch wieder ne ganz nette Runde . Hoffe ihr habt alle noch den ein oder anderen guten haken können ... @Jochen oder Timo denkt ihr bitte noch mal an den Link für warme Füsse ??


...geh mal bei Huntingteam NRW auf die Seite der hat nicht nur ein geiles Belly sonder auch nee Fussheizung Eigenbau.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Besten Dank !!!#h#h#h
Werde dann die Tage auch mal den Lötkolben kreisen lassen . Die gekauften Fussheitzungen scheinen alle nicht die Temperatur zu bringen die man beim Belly-Boot angeln braucht .
Ich war heute noch mal auf dem Wasser und bin fast verzweifelt kaum Bisse und erst keine gehakt ... Beim durchprobieren der Köder bin ich immer mehr zu aktiven Shad´s gekommen und aus der ruhigen Führung wurde aktives Jiggen .... 
Ich versteh die Fische einfach nicht mehr muss am Wetter liegen.Wobei die 6 Grad Wassertemperatur ja auch noch ne ganze Menge sind . Meine bessere Hälfte konnte dann heut auch noch ihren bisher größten Zander verhaften wärend ich mich mit den kleinen beschäftigen mußte , also insgesammt nicht mein Tag :g:g:g


----------



## zanderzone (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Tim!

Genau die Fussheizung ist das http://huntingteam-nrw.de/bastelecke/fu%C3%9Fsohlenheizung/!

Ist eigentlich relativ simpel! Deine Frau tat mir auch wohl ein bissel leid. Ohne batteriebetriebene Heizung geht eigentlich gar nichts. 
Der Jonas vom Huntingteam hat mir auch meine Halterung gebaut.. 
Die haben echt geile Sachen. Die zwei Bellyangler von Samstag waren auch von dem Team. 
Als ich eingepackt habe, packten die beiden Russen auch ihre Schlauchis ein. Vor dem Auto lagen zwei fette Zander. Einer von 80 und einer von 92! Unfassbar, wir weit es dort gekommen ist. Wenn es so weitergeht, fängt man wirklich nur noch Sprotten.


----------



## RaLoeck (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Um es direkt klar zu stellen, ich will niemanden ans Bein pinkeln….aber man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will – der See ist für den Zanderbestand alles andere als gut.
Ob die Zander nun bewusst entnommen werden oder später tot am Grund liegen ist für die Fische einerlei. Gerade die großen Fische haben mit dem Druckausgleich Probleme, wenn sie aus diesen Tiefen gefangen werden, auch wenn man sie „langsam“ hoch drillt.
Ich weiß, wie beliebt der See und die winterliche Angelei dort ist und kann es in gewisser Weise auch verstehen – für den Zanderbestand des Flusses wäre es aber wohl besser, wenn das „Loch“ nun endlich dicht gemacht wird.


----------



## zorra (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hi Tim!
> 
> Genau die Fussheizung ist das http://huntingteam-nrw.de/bastelecke/fu%C3%9Fsohlenheizung/!
> 
> ...


....da hab Ich kein Mitleid mit wenn der Verein sich sowas gefallen lässt!...an einigen Gewässer gibt es keine Kochtopfangler mehr und in Zuidnederland gibt es nee Strafe wene die von dir genannten Fische entnimmist...das G-Loch und das R-Loch sind leider zu Problemfällen geworden....und die Leitragenden sind die echten Zanderangler.
gr.zorra
gr


----------



## nordbeck (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

kochtopfangler gibts leider überall. strengeres regelwerk ist trotzdem wünschenswert damit man wenigstens ne grundlage hat um zb. polizei zu verständigen.


----------



## Releaser69 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo,
ich habe da mal ne Frage: "Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Vertikalangeln in Tiefenbereichen, die nicht mehr zu verantworten sind um Fische zurück zusetzen und Leuten, die Ihren Fang mitnehmen!? Sollen sich die Aufschreier selbst mal fragen! Möchte nicht wissen, was dort in den Tiefen nach jedem Angeln alles kaputt geht? Allein die Glubschaugen auf den Fotos belegen doch alles.

So jetzt rege ich mich nicht mehr auf, alles wird gut:vik:


----------



## zorra (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Releaser69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal ne Frage: "Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Vertikalangeln in Tiefenbereichen, die nicht mehr zu verantworten sind um Fische zurück zusetzen und Leuten, die Ihren Fang mitnehmen!? Sollen sich die Aufschreier selbst mal fragen! Möchte nicht wissen, was dort in den Tiefen nach jedem Angeln alles kaputt geht? Allein die Glubschaugen auf den Fotos belegen doch alles.
> 
> So jetzt rege ich mich nicht mehr auf, alles wird gut:vik:


...wie heisst es im Leitfaden der SVN angeln zum Wohl der Fische...nicht auf Tiefen angeln wodurch Fische durch den Druckausgleich gefährdet werden.....viele halten sich dran den anderen ist egal...das ist so und wird es auch bleiben.
gr.zorra


----------



## nordbeck (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Releaser69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal ne Frage: "Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Vertikalangeln in Tiefenbereichen, die nicht mehr zu verantworten sind um Fische zurück zusetzen und Leuten, die Ihren Fang mitnehmen!? Sollen sich die Aufschreier selbst mal fragen! Möchte nicht wissen, was dort in den Tiefen nach jedem Angeln alles kaputt geht? Allein die Glubschaugen auf den Fotos belegen doch alles.
> 
> So jetzt rege ich mich nicht mehr auf, alles wird gut:vik:



du hast vollkommen recht, ganz genau so ist es. 
neulich im angelladen noch einen getroffen der meinte er fischt nur in 20m weil dort der fisch steht #q


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Puh!
Woher wollt ihr wissen, dass jeder Fisch verendet? Wenn ich ihn absteche ist er auf jeden Fall hin. Wenn ich ihn schmimmen lasse, hat er def. eine Überlebenschance!
Und ich bin auch ganz ehrlich! Habe ich auch schon in anderen Threads geschrieben, dass ich dort angel, wo die Fische stehen. Andere sehen das vllt. anders, aber was bringt es mir, auf 7m zu fischen, wenn die Fische auf 15 stehen. Dann kann ich genauso gut zu hause bleiben. Oder wollt ihr mir erzählen, dass ihr es dann weiter versucht und den anderen beim Fangen zuschaut? Ich denke ja wohl nicht. So ist Angeln halt. Einige Fische bekommen auf 7m schon Trommelsucht, andere Fische haben auf 15m kein Anzeichen. Es ist nur nicht die Tiefe, sondern auch andere Faktoren spielen da mit rein (Luftdruck etc.). Man kann es einfach nie zu 100% ausschließen. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, der muss halt im Bett bleiben, oder sich ans Ufer setzen..

Gruß
Timo


----------



## RaLoeck (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es sagt ja keiner, dass jeder Fisch verendet - aber bei 15m stehen die Chancen für den Fisch ganz bestimmt nicht mehr besonders gut.
Es macht doch keinen Sinn, sich C&R auf die Fahne zu schreiben, gleichzeitig aber auf Teufel komm raus Fische fangen zu wollen – wenn die Fische so tief stehen, muss man fairerweise wirklich die Segel streichen oder etwas anderes probieren.
Wenn ich überlege, wieviele Boote/Bellyboote an manchen Wochenenden auf dem Loch schippern und das dann mit den durchnittlichen "Fangmeldungen" (Stückzahlen) multipliziere, dass ganze auf einen Winter hochrechne - wenn dann nur 25% der Fische drauf gehen....

Den Einfluss des Luftdrucks kann man übrigens getrost vergessen….der höchste je in Deutschland gemessene Luftdruck betrug 1060,8 hPa, der niedrigste 954,4 hPa
Diese Differenz von 106,4 hPA ist gleich einer Wassersäule von 108cm .
Bei einem „normalen“ Wetterumschwung hat man vielleicht 20 hPa….das sind dann gut 20cm Wassersäule.


----------



## Tim78 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ui, hier brennt ja wieder die Luft |krach:    :q:q:q 
Keine Sorge Timo ganz ohne Heitzung gehen wir auch nicht los :q
Das StreitThema wer seine Fische wo fängt bin ich leider echt leid .Jeder der es für richtig hält freue ich mich dort zu treffen und die anderen sollen sich bitte woanders als in einem " Vertikalangel Thread " das Maul drüber zerreißen.....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:
 Mfg Tim


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So is et! Fang du deine Hechte, Nordbeck! Und wir fangen unsere Zander! Die Sache wurde auch wirklich schon 1000mal durchgekaut!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zorra (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kleiner Tipp fürs WE.Gat von Gorssel und Rhederlaag Zander beissen zur Zeit sehr gut...schwere Köppe und genug Schnur auf der Rolle bringen den Erfolg.:vik:
gr.zorra


----------



## RaLoeck (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

....die Stelle wo hier die Luft brennt oder jemand sich das Maul zerreißt kann ich jetzt auf Anhieb gar nicht finden :m
Es wurde niemand angefeindet, sondern sachlich darauf hingewiesen, dass c+r und das Vertikalangeln in *großen Tiefen* nicht so ganz harmoniert. Ich denke, dass passt sehr wohl in ein Vertikalangel-Thread  

P.S.
Es sind nicht EURE Zander


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bis jetzt ging das ja noch gerade so - passt bitte auf, dass das nicht entgleitet in persönliche Anmache und Streit - ich wäre dankbar.


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auf so einen Mist antworte ich jetzt auch nicht mehr! Hab ich schon oft genug getan! Nervt einfach nur noch! Schönen Abend noch!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> So is et! Fang du deine Hechte, Nordbeck! Und wir fangen unsere Zander! Die Sache wurde auch wirklich schon 1000mal durchgekaut!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



was willst du jetzt von mir? ich hab das thema nicht hochgebracht, aber ne meinung wird man ja noch haben dürfen. 

man sollte halt einfach mal ein bisschen weitsichtiger denken. in holland wird schnell genug reguliert, wenn dann auffällt, dass sich der bestand zu sehr verändert wird kurzerhand ein verbot verhängt oder sonstwas.





RaLoeck schrieb:


> .
> 
> P.S.
> Es sind nicht EURE Zander



eben.


----------



## zanderzone (28. Januar 2014)

Was wird denn reguliert? Die Angelei wird dort schon seit 25 Jahren praktiziert! Kein Holländer regt sich drüber auf und guck dir die Bestände an! Umsonst fischt du dort doch auch nicht! Oder freuen sich die Muttis, die zwei Drillinge in die Kiemen bekommen beim Deadbaitangeln?! Die einzigen, die alles in Frage stellen und schreien "so geht das nicht" sind doch wir deutschen!


----------



## nordbeck (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wenns übertrieben wird, wird reguliert. in zeeland kommen immer mehr gewässer unter vereinsträgerschaft, in groningen gibts komplettes entnahmeverbot für alle stehenden gewässer. 
früher war das auch nicht so. und nein nicht wir deutschen sind die einzigen die sich aufregen, auch die holländer tun das. lies dir mal die berichte in snoekerij durch, in jeder ausgabe wird komplettes CR beworben.

es ist mittlerweile so weit, dass an manchen gewässern einfach immer kontrolliert wird sobald ein deutsches auto dort steht.

ausserdem was hat das deadbaiting nun damit zu tun? versteh nicht wieso du ständig meinst die bezüge herstellen zu müssen. die mortalitätsrate von zandern aus 20 m ist mit sicherheit höher als die von hechten die ich beim naturköderangeln fange.


----------



## zanderzone (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will damit sagen, dass es überall Nachteile gibt! Mit dem Entnahmeverboten hast du recht! Und natürlich gibt es auch unter den Holländer schwarze Schafe. Ich würde es gut finden, wenn mehr kontrolliert wird.. Wer die Regeln einhält, braucht sich auch keine Gedanken machen.. Es wird hier jetzt wieder ne Endlosdiskussion, dieses Thema haben wir hier im Thread schon  zigmal  durchgekaut.. Bringt eh nix..

Netten Gruß und gute Nacht!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## minden (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Releaser69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe da mal ne Frage: "Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Vertikalangeln in Tiefenbereichen, die nicht mehr zu verantworten sind um Fische zurück zusetzen und Leuten, die Ihren Fang mitnehmen!?



Finde das gut sowas anzusprechen, auch wenn es einige natürlich nicht hören wollen,...warum ist auch  klar.:g

PS: 
Mir sind die Russen die den Fisch zum essen mitnehmen lieber als die "Vertikalprofis" mit C&R Aufkleber auf dem Booten die auf 15m plus fischen und aus reiner Fischgeilheit nicht die Füsse nicht still halten können. 

PPS: 
In Holland gibt es mehr als genug Leute die nicht in diesen Tiefen angeln, das ihr die nicht neben euch fischen seht muss man nicht erklären, oder|rolleyes

PPPS:
*Soll kein persönlicher Angriff sein*, jeder kann das machen was erlaubt ist, ob das nun der "Russe" ist mit 4x90er Zandern zum Verzehr im Boot hat oder der Vertikalangler der auf 20m fischt, "weil der Fisch halt da ist". Gut finden muss man aber keines der beiden.


----------



## RaLoeck (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ zanderzone,
wenn man eine grenzwertige (oder eine wenig darüber hinaus) Angelei betreibt, ist es doch klar das man immer wieder mit der Thematik konfrontiert wird….und das wird auch mit Sicherheit so bleiben. Wenn Du auf diese Diskussionen keine Lust hast – schluck die Kröte und gut ist, aber man kann hier doch niemandem seine Meinung verbieten. Ich denke, nicht jeder kennt die 2438 Beitrage dieses Threads auswendig 
Die Art und Weise Deiner Reaktion sagt eigentlich `ne Menge aus….ich denke, Dir ist vollkommen bewusst, dass die Angelei nicht sauber ist.
Es ist mit Sicherheit sehr schwer, die Finger von einer sehr erfolgreichen Methode zu lassen, besonders wenn da auch noch ab und an große Fische bei rumkommen – das kann ich voll verstehen!

So, damit bin ich hier raus…..wünsche euch allen fette Zander aus dem Fluss #h


----------



## phirania (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Frage ist.warum die Leute eigendlich angeln.?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Finde das gut sowas anzusprechen, auch wenn es einige natürlich nicht hören wollen,...warum ist auch  klar.:g
> 
> PS:
> Mir sind die Russen die den Fisch zum essen mitnehmen lieber als die "Vertikalprofis" mit C&R Aufkleber auf dem Booten die auf 15m plus fischen und aus reiner Fischgeilheit nicht die Füsse nicht still halten können.
> ...



#6:vik:#6#6


----------



## zanderzone (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Steht außer Frage! Ich bin auch nicht derjenige, der da Fischen muss! Mit sind natürlich Fische, die auf 8 Metern gefangen werden auch lieber. Aber wie ich auch schon schrieb, kann man es bei keiner Tiefe ausschließen. Sollten viele Fische diese Anzeichen haben, gehe ich auch wieder flacher. Macht mir auch keine Spass, wenn mich jeder Fisch anglubscht. Ob diese Angelei grenzwertig ist, mag dahin gestellt sein. Ich fische auch nicht vertikal, weil ich Fischgeil bin, sondern weils mir einfach sau viel Spaß macht. Deshalb geht ihr doch auch angeln, oder? Hab auch keine Problem damit nichts, oder nur ein paar kleine Zettis zu fangen.. Hauptsache ich hatte nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Lommel (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn die Fische auf 15m stehen, dann zeige man mir mal den Angler der auf 7m fischt. Also in der Praxis, nicht im Internet. Aber hier kriegt jeder sein Fett weg, das kenn ich als bekennender Karpfenangler auch. 
Dickes Petri und ruhig weiter mit den Berichten, les ich auch als nicht vertikalierender Angler sehr gerne.


----------



## minden (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sollte jetzt auch keinen persönlich angreifen oder so. 


Klar kann man es nicht ausschließen auch mal auf 8m 9m, 10m Probleme bekommt, aber ist ja bekannt, dass je tiefer, desto eher Trommelsucht und demnach kaputte Fische, ...die teils dann dennoch released werden, weil man ja "C&R" ist

Wie gesagt, da ist mir sogar der Angler lieber, der seine Fische eh für die Pfanne nimmt.



Und klar, für jeden ist "grenzwertig" anders definiert, für mich ist es aber mehr als grenzwertig, wenn man trotz dem Wissen, dass viele der Fische eingehen weiterhin zum Spass so tief fischt, weil es halt funktioniert.


Vertikalangeln, selbst im Winter, heisst nicht dass man in diesen Tiefen angeln muss...man kann auch einfach flachere Gewässer fischen, man kann im Fluß fischen oder halt seine Grenze bei 10,11,12m setzten und somit das Risiko deutlich minimiert. 

Vertikalangeln macht Spass, Jerken macht Spass, Jiggen vom Ufer macht Spass,..,......klar....und ja, wir alle angeln mit Haken und das birgt immer ein Risiko den Fisch zu verletzen, aber man muss ja nicht wohlwissend ein Risiko (Trommelsucht) dazuaddieren, wenn man es halt ganz einfach umgehen kann.


Auch die Tatsache, das der Bestand immernoch enorm ist im Vergleich zu den meisten Gewässern hier, ändert ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass man es  mal überdenken sollte, ob es gut oder schlecht ist es in Kauf zu nehmen das XY% der in den großen Tiefen gefangenen Fische zu Grunde gehen (auch wenn sie abtauchen). Gute Bestände hin oder her, es ist aber immer noch ein Lebewesen.



Wie gesagt, es geht mir um keinen speziell, aber demjenigen dem der Schuh passt, sollte sich ihn vielleicht mal anziehen.


So,.jetzt bin ich aber raus aus dem Thema, nix für ungut|wavey:





@Lommel, da kann ich dir genug zeigen und nennen, die diese Weitsicht haben,...und zwar nicht nur im Internet,...kaum zu glauben aber wahr.


----------



## zorra (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone und Tim habt ihr auch Bilder von euren Bellys...wäre mal intressant zu sehen wie ihr das Zubehör angebaut habt.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (29. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*
















Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## krauthi7 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hy schönes belly haste da ,das hatte ich auch mal - hab es gegen ein boot eingetauscht hehe 
interessant finde ich deine echo bzw rutenhalterung, gefällt mir 

zur c&r Diskussion- jeder so wie er meint -


----------



## zanderzone (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo! Bin ich auch sehr mit zufrieden! Die Bellyhalterung habe ich mir bauen lassen. Auf dem Markt findet man ja leider nichts vernünftiges.


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo
War jemand die letzte Zeit am Gooimeer,
Gruß Torsten


----------



## zanderzone (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich höre hier und da mal, dass die da wohl in letzter Zeit mit Berufsfischern zu kämpfen haben. Soll die letzten Monate dort echt schlecht sein, aber da gewesen bin ich auch nicht..


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich höre hier und da mal, dass die da wohl in letzter Zeit mit Berufsfischern zu kämpfen haben. Soll die letzten Monate dort echt schlecht sein, aber da gewesen bin ich auch nicht..


 Danke Torsten


----------



## zorra (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone...jau der Halter ist von H-Team....aber Lot und Rutenhalter auf einer Seite find ich gut.#6...und bei dem Guideliner sitzte auch mit dem Hintern nicht im Wasser????
Danke für die Bilder.
gruss zorra


----------



## zorra (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderjäger1969 schrieb:


> Hallo
> War jemand die letzte Zeit am Gooimeer,
> Gruß Torsten


....mein Kumpel hat sein Boot in Naarden liegen der jammer schon dat ganze Jahr...und H-Diep ist auch in Umbruch dat hat jetzt der B-Fischer Kop übernommen...der ist noch schlimmer wie der Koeman hier im Gelderland....er holt dort jetzt die ganzen Laichzander raus....aber lassen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen...alle Fische wird er auch nicht kriegen.
gruss zorra


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ....mein Kumpel hat sein Boot in Naarden liegen der jammer schon dat ganze Jahr...und H-Diep ist auch in Umbruch dat hat jetzt der B-Fischer Kop übernommen...der ist noch schlimmer wie der Koeman hier im Gelderland....er holt dort jetzt die ganzen Laichzander raus....aber lassen wir den Teufel nicht an die Wand malen...alle Fische wird er auch nicht kriegen.
> gruss zorra


 Danke Torsten


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, nein mit dem Hintern sitzt man nicht im Wasser. Genau wie in meinem MACFISCHING


----------



## zorra (30. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja das MF.2 kenne ich...wie macht ihr das mit euren Schwimmwesten tragt ihr die drunter oder reicht das Oberteil vom Floater???ich Denke das der Sicherheitsfaktor hier noch höher sein muss wie im Boot falls mal die Luft raus geht.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (31. Januar 2014)

6 Luftkammern und unmöglich runter zu rutschen! Trage also kein Schwimmweste! Sollte ich auf einem großen Gewässer allein, oder gar auf der Ostsee unterwegs sein, schnall ich mir eine um! Ich denke, dass man leichter aus nem Boot purzeln kann, als aus nem Belly zu rutschen.. 

Nein, man sitzt nicht im Wasser. War mir auch ganz wichtig! Genau wie der aufblasbare Sitz. Bin mit dem Guideline mehr als zu frieden..

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gpsjunkie (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, ich denke nicht dass das Oberteil vom Floater reicht. Wasser könnte ja in die Wathose eindringen. Ich halte es aber wie Timo: Wenn es auf die Ostsee geht kommt eine Weste um. Aber auf diesen kleinen relativ sicheren Seen würde mich die mehr behindern als nützen. Da ich so ein Brocken bin habe ich am Heck auch die Stange montiert. Anders engen mich die Tubes vom Belly zu stark ein, deswegen ist das Abrutschen sehr unwahrscheinlich.......hoffe ich.


----------



## randio (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe da mal ne Frage an die G-Loch Experten.
Ich bin Gelegenheitsvertikalangler und wollte mal wissen wie viele Fische ihr so im Schnitt fangt. Liest sich blöd, aber ich wollte mal Aufwand und Ertrag abwiegen. Grundsätzlich mag ich keine stark beangelten Gewässer. Und wenn ich dann manch ein G-Loch Bild vom WE sehe, ist das schon extrem.

ich bin zu 90% Uferangler und am "deutschen" Rhein unterwegs. (wenn die Forellenbäche gesperrt sind) Dort suche ich mir halt Spots mit recht weitem Weg, fernab der Massen. Momentan läuft es im Vergleich zu November eher schlecht, was aber normal ist. Ich komme bei 2-3 Stunden reinem angeln meist auf 2-4 Fische (45-60er). Selten weniger aber auch selten mehr.

Wenn ihr nun sagt, ihr fangt in ca. 8 Stunden im Schnitt 8 Fische, dann lohnt sich das kaum für mich. Da ist das "deutsche" Ufer fast ertragreicher.

Wir waren sonst meist in Amsterdam. Da gab es ordentliche Stückzahlen, aber der Weg ist natürlich auch nicht ohne...

Danke für eventuelle Antworten/Infos.


----------



## zorra (31. Januar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja ich komme gerade vom Rhein hatte 5stck in 2Std aber alle nur bis 60cm...aber Schneidertage hatte ich dieses Jahr auch schon...die Stückzahlen mit dem G-Loch und Amsterdam zu vergleichen geht kaum...da es keine Pauschale gibt....probiern ist die beste Lösung dann haste ein eigenes Bild.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wäre noch mal intressant zu sehen wie ihr die Geber angebaut habt...dann hab ich alles.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

*schäm* bis jetzt noch mit zwei Spanngummis. Aber ich werde mir die Halter die bei den Huntings abgebildet sind nachbauen. 

Wann gehts denn mit dem Belly los zorra?


----------



## zorra (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> *schäm* bis jetzt noch mit zwei Spanngummis. Aber ich werde mir die Halter die bei den Huntings abgebildet sind nachbauen.
> 
> Wann gehts denn mit dem Belly los zorra?


 .... noch gar nicht da ich die Zetis und Hechte zur Zeit auch vom Land aus bekomme...aber es bieten sich für die neue Saison Gewässer an wo das Bootangeln nicht erlaubt ist....wenn dann wirds ein MF.2 oder das neue Berkley...werd mir das Treiben mal auf dem Loch anschauen.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dieses Wochenende komm ich leider nicht zum Fischen.. Beim nächste Mal, mache ich ein Foto, wo du sehen kannst, wie der Geber befestigt ist.. 
Gruß
Timo


----------



## sandy80 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim und ich sind auch leider nicht los gekommen  aber wir hoffen auf nächstes we mit schöne große zander


----------



## zanderzone (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nächste Woche wollt ich auch wieder.. So wie es aussieht samstags..


----------



## sandy80 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich weiß noch nicht wann.... vielleicht Samstag und Sonntag  mal schauen was das Wetter sagt....


----------



## RheinTim (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, kann mir hier einer was über die Slinge nähe Groenlo sagen ? Gruß Tim


----------



## zorra (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



sandy80 schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht wann.... vielleicht Samstag und Sonntag  mal schauen was das Wetter sagt....


 ...es wird gut... starker Wind aus West und ab und zu bisschen Regen.....aber der letzte Fr.war wohl ein Knallertag für einige Vertikaler.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



RheinTim schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir hier einer was über die Slinge nähe Groenlo sagen ? Gruß Tim


...kommt drauf an was Du wissen willst? aber vertikalt wird dort nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

sandy80, willkommen hier im Forum. Immer dran denken: Schön die Füsse warm halten :m


----------



## sandy80 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Jochen  oh ja da denk ich wohl dran, das passiert mir nicht nochmal


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



sandy80 schrieb:


> Danke Jochen  oh ja da denk ich wohl dran, das passiert mir nicht nochmal


Tim schon wie wild am Löten, wa? Man was finde ich das gut wenn Frauen in das achso Männer betonte Teretorium "einfallen" Spass an der Sache haben und auch noch besser als die Männer fangen. Geht mir mit meiner Dame auch so. Wenn sie mit fährt ist klar wer den grösseren fängt.

Damit ich nicht wieder zuviel Offtopic schreibe sage ich mal:
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal beim Bellybooten und vertikalen. Die nächsten We`s sehen bei mir mau aus: Kaminholz muss gemacht werden Und Angelmesse ist diesen Monat auch wieder und ich darf wieder helfen. Also haben die Glassaugen vor mir etwas ruhe.#q#q


----------



## sandy80 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nee noch is Tim nicht am löten  das wird aber die Woche noch passieren :thumbup: ... Ich hätte schon viel früher damit anfangen sollen wenn ich gewusst hätte das es so einen Spaß macht  nen Boot gibt es aber auch wieder.... man sieht sich ganz bestimmt mal....


----------



## zanderzone (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollte ja eigentlich am WE los, aber der Wind macht mir wohl ein bissel Sorgen.. Sieht gar nicht gut aus..


----------



## sandy80 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal abwarten  bis zum we is Ja noch ein bissel


----------



## nordbeck (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wollte ja eigentlich am WE los, aber der Wind macht mir wohl ein bissel Sorgen.. Sieht gar nicht gut aus..



geh doch lieber mal hechtangeln junge. schön warm und komfortabel und zander kannste noch den ganzen märz fangen


----------



## zorra (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wollte ja eigentlich am WE los, aber der Wind macht mir wohl ein bissel Sorgen.. Sieht gar nicht gut aus..


...kein Problem Treibanker ans Belly und los gehts.
gr.zorra


----------



## phirania (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oder Segel,dann macht man richtig Strecke....|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> geh doch lieber mal hechtangeln junge. schön warm und komfortabel und zander kannste noch den ganzen märz fangen



Dann nimm mich doch mal mit.. Hab ich wohl mal bock drauf!


----------



## nordbeck (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja kein ding. schick mir ne pn wann du zeit hast, dann regeln wir das


----------



## fishingt (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo liebe Leute,

hier und heute mein erster Forumsbeitrag......warum erst jetzt?
Hab mich lange dagegen gestreubt, da ich meine Zeit lieber am bzw. auf dem Wasser verbring als am Computer aber da seit einiger Zeit die erste Frage am Wasser lautet: "in welchem Forum bist du aktiv....?" noch bevor man nach Befinden, Fängen oder dem eigenen Namen gefragt wird, probier ichs einfach mal.

Meine "Hausgewässer" sind neben der (deutschen) Ems, die Overijsselsche Vecht und die Randmeere (insbesondere D- & V-Meer).
Anhand der Gewässer merkt Ihr schon das ich eher auf Snoek aus bin, aber im Winter verbring ich auch gerne etwas Zeit beim Vertikalen.
Also auch die Ijssel + Nebengewässer sind mir nicht fremd.

Daher erschien mir mein erster Beitrag an dieser Stelle angemessen.

Bin begeistert insbes. von den Bellybootangler hier im Forum und hoffe auf nette Kontakte und vielleicht das ein oder andere gemeinsame Fischen.

Also seid bitte lieb zu mir..... 

Tim


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

na dann mal herzlich willkommen. woher kommst du genau?


----------



## fishingt (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke, Danke. 
Ich komme aus Emsdetten, ist ca. Höhe Enschede.


----------



## nordbeck (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ah dann schöne grüße aus bad bentheim


----------



## fishingt (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und traut sich jemand trotz Sturm dieses we aufs Wasser?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fishingt schrieb:


> Und traut sich jemand trotz Sturm dieses we aufs Wasser?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


 ...ja ans Wasser aber nicht drauf...glaube nicht das ein Kontrolliertes angeln bei dem Wind möglich ist.
gr.zorra


----------



## cpt_worf (7. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fishingt schrieb:


> Und traut sich jemand trotz Sturm dieses we aufs Wasser?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk



Nee, dat klappt wohl nicht bei dem Wind.
Wieder eine Woche ohne Angeln. Da kann man nur eins machen.
#g #6

Gruß Mike


----------



## fishingt (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*







Oder man geht fremd - besser als gar nicht!


----------



## fishingt (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Welche rutenhalter benutzt ihr zum vertikalen?
Hab im Moment Down East, zum schleppen sind die perfekt aber zum vertikalen....naja.


----------



## paling (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fishingt schrieb:


> Oder man geht fremd - besser als gar nicht!



is ja furchtbar das Bild:q,Gruss eines Deutschen Bellybooters in Holland|wavey:


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fishingt schrieb:


> Welche rutenhalter benutzt ihr zum vertikalen?



Den angewachsenen Halter. Das was da am Ende des Unterarms angewachsen ist. Die Hand:vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Den angewachsenen Halter. Das was da am Ende des Unterarms angewachsen ist. Die Hand:vik:


Vermutlich meint er den Rutenhalter für die tote Rute...|kopfkrat
Ich nehme die gleichen wie zum schleppen. 
Ich habe die Teile von Fladen im Einsatz.
Preiswert und stabil.


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tommi, gedacht hab eich mir das auch schon nur ist meine Glaßkugel zur Zeit in der Spülmaschine. Auf dem Boot nutze ich die Quickrelease Rutenhalter. Ich denke auf dem Belly kommt der auch noch dran.


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sind hier eingentlich auch welche im Haringvliet unterwegs? 
Würde mich mal interessieren, ob sich ein Bellytrip dahin lohnt. Oder ist es einfach zu groß? War damals einmal mit dem Boot drauf und der Tag war genial.


----------



## gpsjunkie (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, habe ich nicht schon Videos im Internet gesehen wo die auf dem HV waren? Ich meine wohl. Längs der Windräder müsste doch was gehen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGy962cd4hM


----------



## zorra (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sind hier eingentlich auch welche im Haringvliet unterwegs?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob sich ein Bellytrip dahin lohnt. Oder ist es einfach zu groß? War damals einmal mit dem Boot drauf und der Tag war genial.


....vorher Wettervorhersage schauen wegen Wind....dort wird sehr viel vom Bellyboot gefischt vorallem Belgier.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (13. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wind is klar.. Is da ne verdammt heikle Geschichte.. Dann werd ich da mal ein Trip hin machen! Will vllt einer mit in den nächsten Wochen?

Jochen... So wir der fischt, kann der rum paddeln wo er will.. Dat wird nix!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sind hier eingentlich auch welche im Haringvliet unterwegs?
> Würde mich mal interessieren, ob sich ein Bellytrip dahin lohnt. Oder ist es einfach zu groß? War damals einmal mit dem Boot drauf und der Tag war genial.


 Da sind einige unterwegs , ob in Numansdorp oder Den Bommel.


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stimmt ist nicht der Brüller. Nehmen wir das Hollanddiep ist ja in der Nähe.


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

08.03. ist angepeilt.. Vorausgesetzt der Wind passt..


----------



## fishingt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Weiß jemand wie es im Moment an der ijssel insbes. am RL läuft?
Wollte morgen hin, Wetter/Wind soll ja halbwegs gehen.
Noch wer da?


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Windfinder sagt 5-7 bft. Wäre mir ne Nummer zu viel.. Hab aber auch nichts gehört..


----------



## fishingt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wetter.com sagt bft 4?!? 5-7 wäre in der Tat n bischen viel


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wetter.com würd ich mich nicht drauf verlassen.. Windfinder is eigentlich relativ genau..


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du musst auch auf die Böen achten.. Die gehen hoch auf 7!


----------



## fishingt (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

O.k, dann vertag ich's wohl besser.....


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Du musst auch auf die Böen achten.. Die gehen hoch auf 7!


...richtig und das war Heute Morgen schon von Land aus schwierig genug aber konnten trotzdem noch paar Hechte überreden.
...bin gespannt wie eure Reise zum HV ausgeht...zur Zeit gibt es schöne Fische dort.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat jemand nen Tipp wo ich am HV mit dem Belly starte. Die Brücke ist immer gut, oder? Wie gesagt.. War einmal bei der NKS dabei.. Da haben se überall gebissen..


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hach ich würde gerne mitfahren. Leider muss ich basteln. Der Vorzelt Aufbau rückt näher.


----------



## zanderzone (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin! Will Samstag noch jemand los? Ich werd Samstag nochmal lospaddeln!


----------



## Skorpio (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Moin! Will Samstag noch jemand los? Ich werd Samstag nochmal lospaddeln!



Brücke würd ich Dir auch raten, dann mußt nicht so weit paddeln.

 Wir sind Samstag auch auf dem HV unterwegs...


 MfG


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will wohl, kann aber nicht da ich in Lingen auf der Messe arbeite.:vik:|wavey:


----------



## zanderzone (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am 08ten geht's ja erst zum HV!
Ich geh nicht zur Messe.. Hab mir überlegt lieber fischen zu gehen.. Ist eh immer das gleiche! Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach auch einfach nicht.. Aber ich wünsche dir trotzdem viel Spass, Jochen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gute Entscheidung fischen zu gehen. Messe war recht schlecht besucht. Bzw die Besucher die da waren haben wohl die Knippe vergessen. Alle am stöhnen. Hätte auch besser Zander angeln gehen sollen.


----------



## benihana (7. März 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin moin,

wollte eigentlich morgen mit zwei Freunden im Roermonder Raum mit dem Boot raus. Leider schaffen es die beiden nicht, ich möchte natürlich trotzdem das gute Wetter nutzen und ein bisschen fischen gehen.
Irgendjemand hier, der sich idealerweise in der Gegend auch etwas auskennt, der mit möchte?

Gruß


----------



## schmidddddi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin

Ich hab ein eigenes Boot, 4,10m lang und es hat ein 5ps Außenborder. 
Laut meiner Recherche ist es in Holland Führerscheinfrei weil es kein schnelles Motorboot ist. Stimmt das?

Zum zweiten welche Gewässer darf ich mit dem Boot beangeln? Alles die im VISpas Buch stehen? (VISpas ist vorhanden)

Danke erstmal

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja 15 ps regelung wie bei uns.
in nl eigentlich überall, ausser es ist als verboten ausgeschildert .


----------



## schmidddddi (15. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Achso sogar 15 ps. Sonst brauch man keine zusätzlichen Papiere?

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Heiko112 (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ja 15 ps regelung wie bei uns.
> in nl eigentlich überall, ausser es ist als verboten ausgeschildert .


 

2 x völlig falsch.
Sorry aber das ist voll daneben und kostet wenn du es so machst mehrere hundert Euro.

1. Ein snelle Motorboot ist alles was über 20 km/h schnell fahren kann. Ein 4 Meter Schlauchboot zum Beispiel mit 15 Ps schafft locker über 20 km/h. 
Also Führerscheinpflichtig !!!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.politie.nl/onderwerpen/vaarregels.html

Voor het besturen van snelle motorboten is een vaarbewijs verplicht. Dit zijn alle boten die sneller kunnen varen dan 20 km/u. De vaarbewijsplicht geldt ook voor niet-snelvarende boten die langer zijn dan 15 meter.

Fahren ohne Führerschein kostet glaube ich, wenn es auch Auslgegungssache ist mindestens 600 €.

2. Mit dem Vispas ist es so das die Farben des hintergrundes der Seiten im Buch entscheiden ist.
Es gibt die mit Vispas beangelbaren. 
Dann die wo man ein Vispas vom Verein haben muss.
Und dann die mit Sonderregelungen. 
Und nicht überall steht ein Angeln verboten Schild.


----------



## schmidddddi (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke Heiko112, das ist mal ne Ansage.

Hab das mit den 20 km/h auch gelesen, aber immer wenn ich in Foren oder Angelgruppen nachgefragt habe, gab es unterschiedliche Antworten. 
Schon cool wenn man dann "erwischt" werden sollte...


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nordbeck (16. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ok sorry für die fehlinfo. 
Ich war auf dem Stand, dass wir wegen der eu Gesetzgebung die gleichen Regelungen hätten.


----------



## Camouflage (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heiko,
gibts nicht auch noch ne Beschränkung bei der Länge?
12 oder 20m, wie war das noch gleich?
Wünsche dir n erfolgreichen saisonauftakt, ich muss aussetzen, erwarte nachwuchs.
Lg,
nils


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Camouflage schrieb:


> gibts nicht auch noch ne Beschränkung bei der Länge?
> 12 oder 20m, wie war das noch gleich?



Wenn Du 12 Jahre bist darfst Du Boote Fahren, die nicht länger als 7m sind und nicht schneller fahren können als 13 km/h. Ab 16 darfst Du Boote Fahren, die nicht länger als 15 m sind und nicht schneller fahren können als 20 km/h.


----------



## 13Müller (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bin anscheinend nicht so helle die Suchfunktion vernünftig zu benutzen. ..hab gelesen und gelesen aber find nix...daher meine Frage: Ich lese viel bei euch über Gewässer die Ruhrpott-nah sind. Freut mich als geborenen Bochumer sehr. Wohne jetzt aber im Münsterland und suche ein schönes Vertikal-Gewässer in der 'Nähe'. Boot ist vorhanden und Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren auch...hat einer nen Tip? Wenn halbwegs Fisch drin ist, ist nicht schlimm 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (7. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moinsen!
Weiß jemand, ob zur Zeit in Gorssel der Bagger wieder drauf ist?


----------



## Camouflage (7. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kein plan, war zuletzt vor der schonzeit da.
wann hast du den denn zuletzt gesehen?
LG, 
Nils


----------



## zanderzone (8. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Anfang Juni in den Buhnen und da war er drauf! Ich glaube die machen ernst dieses Jahr!


----------



## Crosser71 (9. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



13Müller schrieb:


> Bin anscheinend nicht so helle die Suchfunktion vernünftig zu benutzen. ..hab gelesen und gelesen aber find nix...daher meine Frage: Ich lese viel bei euch über Gewässer die Ruhrpott-nah sind. Freut mich als geborenen Bochumer sehr. Wohne jetzt aber im Münsterland und suche ein schönes Vertikal-Gewässer in der 'Nähe'. Boot ist vorhanden und Interesse an gemeinsamen Touren auch...hat einer nen Tip? Wenn halbwegs Fisch drin ist, ist nicht schlimm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk



Komme aus Coesfeld. wir fahren eigentlich immer zur Ijssel, angeln dort aber vom Ufer aus aus, mangels Boot. Können ja vielleicht mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## cpt_worf (12. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo weiß jemand wie es auf der Maas aussieht. Ist dort Hochwasser bzw. sind die Schleusen auf? oder kann man mit dem Boot drauf zum angeln?

Gruß Cpt_worf


----------



## BeneSB (12. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Letzte Woche ging es noch. War aber mehr Strömung als sonst, sehr trüb/braun und voller Treibgut.


----------



## zanderzone (19. August 2014)

Hat von euch jemand die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid auf der Vertikalrute? Bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen Schnur! Oder evtl. nen anderen Vorschlag?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Oder evtl. nen anderen Vorschlag?


Stroft R1


----------



## zanderzone (19. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die is soooo laaaauuuuuttttt!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die is soooo laaaauuuuuttttt!



Nach 20 Jahren DJ Tätigkeit ist das nicht so tragisch...|supergri


----------



## randio (19. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Hat von euch jemand die Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid auf der Vertikalrute? Bin auf der Suche nach ner neuen Schnur! Oder evtl. nen anderen Vorschlag?


 
Ja, die 0,10er.
Viel mehr Schnur für den Kurs geht nicht.
Alternativ YGK WX8.

Durch die Beschichtung nimmt die Schnur auch kaum Wasser auf, ergo platzen die Fasern im Winter nicht von innen und als Nebeneffekt haste länger eisfreie Ringe.


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2014)

Warum die 10ner? Hatte an die 8tet gedacht.. Oder is die 10ner schon super dünn?


----------



## randio (20. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, die 0,10er ist schon sehr dünn.

Die reale Tragkraft entspricht auch lediglich 60% der angegebenen Tragkraft. 
(Aber das ist ja oft so)


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke!

Zu der YGK WX8: 65 € is mir ein bissel zu viel! Wie soll ich das der Regierung erklären!! ;-)


----------



## YakuzaInk (20. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische die Spider Wire Code red in 0,10mm, bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden...


----------



## zanderzone (20. August 2014)

Schlechteste Schnur die ich in 25 Jahren gefischt habe! Aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden!


----------



## YakuzaInk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was stört dich denn an der schnur?


----------



## zanderzone (21. August 2014)

Laut, verliert schnell die Farbe und is mir und meinen Kumpels mehrfach mitten drin gerissen! 
Katastrophe, wirklich! 
Hoffe du hast mehr Glück!


----------



## YakuzaInk (21. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mit der Farbe kann ich bestätigen, dass interessiert mich allerdings nicht sonderlich...

Als laut empfinde ich die jetzt nicht und schnurbruch hatte ich auch noch keinen...

Welche schnur fischst du jetzt?


----------



## randio (21. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Mit der Farbe kann ich bestätigen, dass interessiert mich allerdings nicht sonderlich...
> 
> Als laut empfinde ich die jetzt nicht und schnurbruch hatte ich auch noch keinen...
> 
> Welche schnur fischst du jetzt?


 
Ob eine Schnur "laut" ist oder nicht, sollte man erst dann beurteilen, wenn man quasi lautlose Schnüre (ähnlich mono) gefischt hat. 

Stroft ist z.B. eine extrem laute Schnur.

Ob es die Fische stört vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber mir würde das "surren" derbe auf die Nerven gehen...

Beim vertikalen sicher verschmerzbar, aber beim werfen ein Unding.


----------



## Camouflage (22. August 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ timo und andi,
Seid doch froh das keine tuffline genannt wurde. 
:-D
is doch witzig wenn bei ner high end schnur Diskussion ne code red ins rennen geschickt wird.
;-)


----------



## zanderzone (22. August 2014)

Deshalb mag ich die Stroft auch nicht! Hab sie eine Saison auf der Wurfrute gehabt! Macht mich wahnsinnig!

@camo: da is was dran! 

Hab mir jetzt jedenfalls die Daiwa bestellt! Is einfach die beste Schnur die ich bis jetzt gefischt habe..


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schwer zu bekommen, aber auch nicht schlecht ist die Dyna Cable von Ron Thompson. Die hatte ich immer als 0,08er auf der Feeder und habe damit auf Weiten bis 70m gefischt. Die habe ich schon lange wieder im Auge, habe aber noch genug andere Schnur (1000m Spulen) die müssen erst weg.


----------



## zanderzone (20. September 2014)

Hat von euch eigentlich schon mal einer im Sommer in Rhederlaag geangelt? Meint ihr das wäre ein Versuch wert?


----------



## Camouflage (22. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nabend Timo,
ich war vor n paar wochen da und habs auf hechtmuttis versucht.
Leider nur einen guten fisch drauf gehabt.
n freund war samstag da und hat 2 mini hechte gefangen.
soll ziemlich voll gewesen sein.
Als ich sonntag das boot zurück bekommen habe musste ich leider erfahren das der motor mucken macht. 
Werd das die woche in ordnung bringen und ab oktober in die vertikal saison starten. Dann sehen wir uns auch wieder auf dem wasser.
LG,
Nils


----------



## fischhändler (23. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo keiner zum vertikalen unterwegs?
geht fischen in Nl und schreibt keine Materialberichte!!!!

Bin am Sa am RL

Lg Fischhändler


----------



## Camouflage (23. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was willst denn für materialberichte lesen?
Welche schnur benutzt wurde, welche selbstgegossenen köder, was für ringe an den selbstgebauten ruten zum einsatz kamen, wie die fussheizung beim belly fischen gebaut wurde, echolot und gps einstellungen, woraus die verpfelgung bestand?|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderzone (26. September 2014)

Wir sollen KEINE materialberichte schreiben!


----------



## Camouflage (27. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geschriebene Ironie ist ein Axxxxloch.


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann setz gleich den dahinter ;-)


----------



## Zanderprofie (23. November 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi, was geht noch vertikal am Gorsselsee???  LG


----------



## fischhändler (24. November 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wo ist dergrosselsee


----------



## Zanderprofie (24. November 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Holland!!!


----------



## hans (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Holland!!!



Falsch, Niederlande ist die richtige Antwort!!!.:vik:


----------



## Speedy585 (1. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hans schrieb:


> Falsch, Niederlande ist die richtige Antwort!!!.:vik:



Da kommt man aber auch nicht leicht drauf:m


----------



## zanderzone (2. Dezember 2014)

Ich wede nu ne Geburtstags-Belly-Tour starten! Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht erfriere!


----------



## YakuzaInk (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

weiß jemand wies aktuell am Nordseekanal läuft?


----------



## zorra (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich wede nu ne Geburtstags-Belly-Tour starten! Ich hoffe nur, dass ich nicht erfriere!


 ...bin mal auf das Ergebnis gespannt.
gr.zorra


----------



## mr-echolot (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,wollte heute Morgen nach langer Zeit in Rhederlaag mein Boot Slipen.
An den Schranken angekommen,musste ich feststellen,dass man nicht mehr an den Automaten Bezahlen konnte.Ich konnte aber von dort aus sehen,dass schon ein Boot an der Slipanlage stand,also bis zur Schranke gefahren,die sich dann auch öffnete.Nach dem Angeln wieder zurück,ging es zu einer anderen Ausfahrt die vorher nicht gab.Die Ausfahrt war durch Schranken abgesichert und ließ sich nur durch einen Trailerpass öffnen,den ich aber nicht hatte.Ich musste feststellen,dass ich nicht der einzige Dumme war,denn neben der Schranke konnte man über einen selbst gemachten Weg mit ein bischen Geschick die Schranken umfahren.Ich habe mich mal Schlau gemacht um nicht wieder in einer solchen Situation zu kommen.
Trailerpass bekommt man unter (Shob vor Ort www.rgv.nl
Kosten Gespann 6-15 Meter 64.50 €
Gültig vom 1.Oktober 14- 1. Mai 2015
Gruss,mr-echolot


----------



## hummelhuhn (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn du da den kleinen Hügel hochgehst, kannst du aber auch ganz offiziell ein Ticket kaufen und legal heraus fahren  
Ich denke den Feldweg werden die ganz schnell dicht machen.

Gruß


----------



## mr-echolot (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hummelhuhn schrieb:


> Wenn du da den kleinen Hügel hochgehst, kannst du aber auch ganz offiziell ein Ticket kaufen und legal heraus fahren
> Ich denke den Feldweg werden die ganz schnell dicht machen.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo,Danke für die Info, ich habe da rechts  ein kleines Häuschen gesehen,meinst du dass, oder wo jetzt die Neue Ausfahrt ist. Kann man da wie früher an dem Automaten ein Tagesticket kaufen?
Ich denke auch,dass der selbstgemachte Weg bald zugemacht wird.
Gruss,mr-echolot


----------



## zorra (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

..wenn ich dat richtig versteh kommste so rein aber musst bei der Ausfahrt ein ticket lösen oder son Ticket haben?
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Scheint wohl keine Niedrigtarife mehr zu geben für Oktober bis Mai und scheint nun wohl 8€ pro Tag zu kosten, sonst waren es 4€ für diese Zeit die man direkt bei der Einfahrt zahlen konnte. Oder man muß sich nun das Ticket zu 64,50€ kaufen/bestellen, welches dann für die Zeit vom 1. Okt. 2014 bis 1. Mai 2015 gültg ist....nee Danke


----------



## Zanderangler1 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ..wenn ich dat richtig versteh kommste so rein aber musst bei der Ausfahrt ein ticket lösen oder son Ticket haben?
> gr.zorra


Nein, du kannst wohl auch mit Münzgeld zahlen, aber nur mit Münzen und passend, Wechselgeld gibt der Automat nicht raus. Allerdings wie es aussieht keine 4€ für diese Zeit sondern nun 8€ oder was weiß ich wieviel, denn ich sehe keine Niedrigtarifzeit mehr wie sonst angegeben und man zahlte 4€. Das sind dann mal ebend 100% Erhöhung oder mehr.


----------



## mr-echolot (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Nein, du kannst wohl auch mit Münzgeld zahlen, aber nur mit Münzen und passend, Wechselgeld gibt der Automat nicht raus. Allerdings wie es aussieht keine 4€ für diese Zeit sondern nun 8€ oder was weiß ich wieviel, denn ich sehe keine Niedrigtarifzeit mehr wie sonst angegeben und man zahlte 4€. Das sind dann mal ebend 100% Erhöhung oder mehr.



Hallo,ist schon ganz normal dass alles Teurer wird,aber direkt dass doppelte fürs Slippen zu verlangen,ist schon ein bischen Unverschämt,denn fast alle die dort ihr Boot zu Wasser lassen 
nehmen ja auch eine längere Anfahrt in Kauf und fahren deshalb nicht wieder nach Hause,*also zahlen Sie.*
Ich gehe mal davon aus,dass die Gemeinde sich an die Tarife der anderen Marinas orientiert haben,denn dort zahlt man 
schon locker 10-15 €. auch in meinen Augen unverschämt.
Heute konnte ich noch mal die günstige Variante nehmen,aber
die selbstgemachte Ausfahrt wird es mit Sicherheit bald nicht mehr geben.
Gruss, mr-echolot


----------



## gpsjunkie (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sehr ärgerlich, aber wie haste denn gefangen Mr.Echolot?


----------



## mr-echolot (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Sehr ärgerlich, aber wie haste denn gefangen Mr.Echolot?



Moin,
ich habe ja schon erwähnt,dass schon ein Gespann an der Slipanlage stand deshalb bin ich dann auch durch die Schranken gefahren.Es war zu der Zeit noch garnicht richtig hell,deshalb konnte ich auch nicht verstehen,dass sie sofort  wieder weggefahren sind.Ich habe dann gesehen,wie sie versucht haben an der alten Ausfahrt rauszukommen ,dass aber nicht gelang.Sie haben dann die neue Ausfahrt genommen und sind dann über den selber angelegten Weg wieder auf die Straße gekommen.Ich habe deshalb mein Boot auch nicht ins Wasser getan,bin dann auf den gleichen Weg wie meine Vorgänger wieder Richtung nach Hause gefahren.
Gruss, mr-echolot


----------



## hummelhuhn (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



mr-echolot schrieb:


> Hallo,Danke für die Info, ich habe da rechts  ein kleines Häuschen gesehen,meinst du dass, oder wo jetzt die Neue Ausfahrt ist. Kann man da wie früher an dem Automaten ein Tagesticket kaufen?
> Ich denke auch,dass der selbstgemachte Weg bald zugemacht wird.
> Gruss,mr-echolot




Jo richtig, das kleine Haus da. Und wie beschrieben kannst du dort nur mit Münzgeld bezahlen. Autos zahlen 4 Euros und Autos+Trailer zahlen 8€. Ich habe bei der Einfahrt aber auch kein Schild gesehen wo beschrieben stand dass man zum Ausfahren ein Ticket benötigt.
Da die Slippe echt in Ordnung ist und man auch viel Platz für Auf- und Abbau hat ist der Preis eigentlich gerechtfertigt. Allerdings hätte man nen Steg zum Einsteigen dazu bauen können, dann wäre es Perfekt  

Gruß


----------



## mr-echolot (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hummelhuhn schrieb:


> Jo richtig, das kleine Haus da. Und wie beschrieben kannst du dort nur mit Münzgeld bezahlen. Autos zahlen 4 Euros und Autos+Trailer zahlen 8€. Ich habe bei der Einfahrt aber auch kein Schild gesehen wo beschrieben stand dass man zum Ausfahren ein Ticket benötigt.
> Da die Slippe echt in Ordnung ist und man auch viel Platz für Auf- und Abbau hat ist der Preis eigentlich gerechtfertigt. Allerdings hätte man nen Steg zum Einsteigen dazu bauen können, dann wäre es Perfekt
> 
> Gruß


Hallo Hummelhuhn, Danke für die Mitteilung,ich habe mir dass im nachhinein auch gedacht,dass Sie einen erst ohne Bezahlen einfahren lassen und dann ohne Bezahlen wieder raus lassen.
Sicher gehen die 8 Euro fürs Gespann in Ordnung da ich woanders schon viel mehr bezahlt habe.Natürlich einfach Hundertprozent mehr nehmen,stößt bei vielen auf.Die Denken bestimmt auch,wenn Sie einmal schon da sind,werden Sie nicht einfach wieder nach Hause fahren und Zahlen.Dass mit dem Steg haben wir an unserem Gewässer auch gemacht,keine nassen Füße mehr,alles viel einfacher.
Gruss, mr-echolot


----------



## zanderzone (20. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dieses Wetter!! Ich könnte kotzen!!!!!!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## fishingt (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wieso? Zum vertikalen natürlich ******** aber sonst läufst doch überall super im Moment....


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich will Bellyangeln!!  vom Ufer angel ich sonst das ganze Jahr.. Und dann geht's am 27. schon nach Dänenark.. Kaum noch Zeit in der Urlaubszeit..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderangler1 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fishingt schrieb:


> Wieso? Zum vertikalen natürlich ******** aber sonst läufst doch überall super im Moment....




Pauschalisierte Aussage " mommentan läuft es doch ÜBERALL super" achja, kann ich garnicht bestätigen.
An der Ijssel lief es vor zwei Wochen vom Ufer aus sehr bescheiden, und an einem anderen Gewässer in Nordholland wo ich die letzten beide Male gefischt habe, lief es auch eher Schlecht wie Recht...3 Hechte in zwei Angeltagen und kaum Bisse. Gummi brachte 3 Hechte, Köderfisch nicht mal einen Biss.
Also, ÜBERALL läuft es noch lange nicht Super und stellt eh nur die Meinung und Ansicht eines Einzelnen dar. Kann man Fangerfolge in Form von Bildern sehen, wie Super es derzeit Überall läuft?

Wie läuft es bei den vielen Anderen zur Zeit vom Ufer aus, auch so tolle Fangerfolge in Ijssel, Maas und den anliegenden Seen und Poldern?


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (22. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also vom Boot läuft es gut,im Fluß und auf den Seen.Obwohl sie nicht zusammen stehen.Viele kleine aber auch ein paar schöne sind dabei.
 Ebenfalls sind große Hechte dabei.
 Gruß


----------



## fischhändler (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin moin,
gibt es neue infos zu der Schrankenproblematik am Rhederlaag

Mein Tip packt ech 2 19er Schlüssel ein


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

.......und damit baust Du die Schranke ab?:q Oder was sollen wir damit?|kopfkrat#c


----------



## mr-echolot (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> gibt es neue infos zu der Schrankenproblematik am Rhederlaag
> 
> Mein Tip packt ech 2 19er Schlüssel ein



Hallo,ich pack lieber 8 Euro ein,geht schneller.!!|bla:

noch schöne Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins 

Neue Jahr.

mr-echolot


----------



## Hulk16 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Recht hat er aber mit den 19er Schlüsseln. Letztes mal haben wir das Ticket für 8 € gezogen, aber das Lesegerät hat die Karte nicht erkannt.
 Dann muss man auf gut Glück warten das das Personal den Fehler abseits der Anlage über Kamera erkennt und mit PKW dort vorbei kommt um zu helfen.
 Hat 15 Minuten gedauert, wir standen da mit 3 Fahrzeugen (Boot und Trailer) und dachten wir kommen hier nicht mehr weg.
 Wussten noch nicht das es dort Kamera Überwachung gibt.
 Andere Möglichkeit wäre die Polizei zu verständigen, aber ob die weiter helfen kann????
 Man ist ja in der Anlage gefangen, ob das im Sinne des Erfinders ist???? #d


----------



## fischhändler (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja was willste machen
schranke zu keine funktion mit gültiger karte
keine notallnummer
dann ist abschrauben die einzige möglichkeit


----------



## Snoek (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moin,
das gleiche problem hatte ich,als ich vor 3wochen mit einem kumpel dort war!!!!|bigeyes vorher brav 8euronen in den automaten geschmissen,danach mit der karte zur schranke,die natürlich nicht hoch ging|uhoh: vorher hatte man mir noch das stützrad vom trailer gemopst.hatte gedacht,ich bin im fernsehen,versteckte kamera oder so!!!|kopfkrat die hätten die alte schranke behalten sollen!!!diese fragwürdige erneuerung wird nicht zuletzt durch die 100%tige erhöhung der slipgebür finanziert,wo nicht einmal gewährleistet ist,daß die autos bzw trailer einigermaßen sicher stehen.aber man hat ja leider keine wahl,slippen sind rar.... konnte glücklicherweise noch seitlich vorbei rausfahren,was wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist.


----------



## mr-echolot (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Snoek schrieb:


> moin,
> das gleiche problem hatte ich,als ich vor 3wochen mit einem kumpel dort war!!!!|bigeyes vorher brav 8euronen in den automaten geschmissen,danach mit der karte zur schranke,die natürlich nicht hoch ging|uhoh: vorher hatte man mir noch das stützrad vom trailer gemopst.hatte gedacht,ich bin im fernsehen,versteckte kamera oder so!!!|kopfkrat die hätten die alte schranke behalten sollen!!!diese fragwürdige erneuerung wird nicht zuletzt durch die 100%tige erhöhung der slipgebür finanziert,wo nicht einmal gewährleistet ist,daß die autos bzw trailer einigermaßen sicher stehen.aber man hat ja leider keine wahl,slippen sind rar.... konnte glücklicherweise noch seitlich vorbei rausfahren,was wahrscheinlich jetzt nicht mehr möglich ist.



Hallo,ich konnte letzten Monat auch noch neben der Schranke rausfahren. Dann bin ich ja nicht der Einzige,dem man dass Stützrad entwendet hat.Ich habe auch gedacht,dass diese Stellmöglichkeit einigermaßen sicher ist.Ich denk mir,dass der Typ auch ein Trailer hat,aber ohne Stützrad!!!,also hatt Er sich eben woanders bedient. Ich schraube jetzt immer mein Stützrad ab und lege es im Kofferraum.
mr-echolot


----------



## Snoek (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

dann hat der typ ja jetzt zwei stuetzräder oder wie???|rolleyes
nachdem ich den adapterstecker,die anhängerkupplung und die kurbel von der winde abgebaut habe,den trailer abgeschlossen habe,hatte ich leider vergessen das stuetzrad auch noch abzuschrauben#c mal ehrlich,wo leben wir denn???ich denke ,da macht sich jemand einen spaß draus speziell den deutschen eins auszuwischen|kopfkratam besten,ich komme demnächst mit einer fertiggarage vorbei|bigeyes
arschlöcher gibts halt überall


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Du hast die Anhängerkupplung abgebaut????? Alter konntest Du denn noch wenigstens fischen fahren? Das macht mir jedenfalls alles Angst. Besonders wenn evtl die neue E-Winde weg wäre. Aber Abbauen? Da fehlt mir die Zeit.


----------



## mr-echolot (27. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Snoek schrieb:


> dann hat der typ ja jetzt zwei stuetzräder oder wie???|rolleyes
> nachdem ich den adapterstecker,die anhängerkupplung und die kurbel von der winde abgebaut habe,den trailer abgeschlossen habe,hatte ich leider vergessen das stuetzrad auch noch abzuschrauben#c mal ehrlich,wo leben wir denn???ich denke ,da macht sich jemand einen spaß draus speziell den deutschen eins auszuwischen|kopfkratam besten,ich komme demnächst mit einer fertiggarage vorbei|bigeyes
> arschlöcher gibts halt überall



Vieleicht haben sie ihm dein Stützrad auch geklaut und jetzt hat er von mir dass angeschraubt.Nein,ich glaube nicht daran,dass sich einer einen Spass daraus macht dem Deutschen eins auszuwischen,denn für mich ist dass reiner Diebstahl und sowas wird auch in Holland,wenn man ihn erwischt,hart bestraft. Leider ist so ein Teil auch schnell abgebaut.
mr-echolot


----------



## Snoek (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Du hast die Anhängerkupplung abgebaut????? Alter konntest Du denn noch wenigstens fischen fahren? Das macht mir jedenfalls alles Angst. Besonders wenn evtl die neue E-Winde weg wäre. Aber Abbauen? Da fehlt mir die Zeit.



wenn man dir was gemopst hat,dann hast du eventuel ganz viel zeit....|kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oder eine Dashcam,vielleicht auch zwei,kann helfen.
 Gruß


----------



## Hulk16 (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, das klingt nicht gut was die Sicherheit der Anlage betrifft.
Zumindest das Schrankenproblem scheint behoben zu sein.
Jetzt steht da auch eine Telefonnummer dran, die man bei Fehlfunktion anrufen kann.
Trotzdem ist es uncool dort bei defektem Lesegerät gefangen zu sein.
Wer hat sich nur so ein idiotisches System ausgedacht.....#q


----------



## gpsjunkie (29. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach wir haben dieses Jahr bei unserem Campingplatz auf Fehmarn öfter vor der Schranke gestanden. Die haben einen neue Kamera mit Nummernschild Erkennung bekommen. Das hat das ganze Jahr nicht wirklich funktioniert. Durften dann doch noch das ganze Jahr mit dem Chip auf den Platz.


----------



## mr-echolot (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Hulk16 schrieb:


> Moin, das klingt nicht gut was die Sicherheit der Anlage betrifft.
> Zumindest das Schrankenproblem scheint behoben zu sein.
> Jetzt steht da auch eine Telefonnummer dran, die man bei Fehlfunktion anrufen kann.
> Trotzdem ist es uncool dort bei defektem Lesegerät gefangen zu sein.
> Wer hat sich nur so ein idiotisches System ausgedacht.....#q



Hallo,dass mit der Telefonnummer haben sie ja schnell geschnallt, dann weiss man ja ,dass einem geholfen wird.Mit der Sicherheit dort auf der Anlage sehe ich so,wenn man sein Gespann dort abstellt und zum Fischen rausfährt steht es ohne Aufsicht dort und jeder der es darauf anlegt, Bedient sich an Teile die er schnell abbauen kann.
Mir und einem Angelkollegen haben sie ja jeweils dass Stützrad geklaut, dass sich ja auch schnell abbauen lässt.Ich erwähne dass nur,weil noch nicht von anderen Diebstählen an Autos und Trailer berichtet worden ist.
Gruss,mr-echolot


----------



## carpking (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen, mal eine kleine Frage zu den von Euch benutzten Jigköpfen zum Vertikalen..
Ich bin mit meinen Köpfen (Football von Owner in den Größen 3/0 und 4/0) nicht so ganz zufrieden. Und zwar ist mir der Hakenschenkel zu klein.
Mit einem grösseren Hakenschenkel könnte man mit kleineren Jigköpfen fischen, da der Haken weiter aus dem Köder herausschaut.
Weiterhin finde ich einen Metallhaken gegen das Herunterrutschen des Köders wesentlich besser als die aus Blei gegossenen "Nasen".
Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu, welche verschiedenen Kopfformen setzt Ihr wann ein und vielleicht habt Ihr ja nen Kauftip für mich.
Vielen Dank im voraus
LG
Micha


----------



## Speedy585 (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische nur noch die von Gamakatsu#6


----------



## zanderzone (15. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Keine großen Experimente!

Ich fische nur noch Maruto-Jigs! In 17 oder 21 Gramm in der größe 3/0; Rundkopf.
Schöner Hakenbogen und BLITZscharf!! 
Ich knipse die Bleinase ab und ziehe einen ca. 2 cm Schrumpfschlauch über den Schenkel. Nix reisst aus und es verrutscht nichts.. Gummi auf Gummi.... ;-)


----------



## carpking (16. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke für Eure Tips.. Die Geschichte mit dem Schrumpfschlauch klingt interessant und logisch.. Werde das mal testen. Danke dafür..
Ihr nehmt also unabhängig vom Köder (no-action, Tail etc.)und Wasserverhältnisse (Strömung etc.) immer nur eine Kopfform?
Welche Schnur und Schnurstärke fischt ihr denn? Frage deshalb, weil ich denke, das die Kopfform auch über den Anpressdruck entscheidet, daher also auch über das fischbare Gewicht..


----------



## Daniel1983 (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich fische die neuen von Camo Tackle (SX Spezial Jigköpfe) mit Abstand das beste was mir unter geklommen ist momentan!

Auch für kleine Köder mit ordentlich Gewicht zu kaufen und nadelscharf sind diese auch! 

Schnur benutze ich Daiwa 8Braid in 0,08 und 0,10 je nach angepeilter Fischart!


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2015)

Habe auch die Daiwa 8 Braid in 0,8 drauf.. Auch hier keine Experimente..

Komme mit dem Rundkopf überall klar.. Warum auch nicht.. Entscheidend ist, was du mit dem Gummi veranstaltest und nicht was für ne Kopfform der hat..


----------



## randio (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist, was du mit dem Gummi veranstaltest und nicht was für ne Kopfform der hat..



|kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## zanderzone (20. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja.. So zweideutig is das auch nicht!! ;-)


----------



## MAKKMASTER (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo carpking,
Würde mal die Sichel-Jighaken von " Angel Us.at in Dortmund/ Möhnesee " in der Größe 3/0-5/0 ausprobieren.....einfach Top !!!
oder Maruto.....gleiche Größe.
Gieße meine Jigköpfe selber, und kneife auch die Nassen ab....
Schrupfschlauch ist super oder mit Sekundenkleber den Gufi ankleben.
Kopfform.....Rundkopf zum Werfen und Football zum Vertikalen.
Schur ist Geschmackssache....ich fische die Snyper 0,10-0,15 er.
Hoffe ich konnte Dir ein wenig Behilflich sein.#6
gruss Willi


----------



## carpking (22. Januar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey, vielen Dank an Euch.. Werde den einen oder anderen Tip mal in die Tat umsetzen..
Trotz Zweideutigkeit..:q:q

Nochmal Danke und nur Dicke...


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wer ist den am kommenden sonntag in Holland zum vertikalen unterwegs


----------



## yellowred (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also wir werden aus Aachen zu dritt Richtung Maasbracht fahren und einen der vielen Plassen aussuchen. Böötchen haben wir leider nicht.


----------



## Krauthi.Fr (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wetter passt und wahrscheinlich geht's zum Hollands diep

hätte eventuell noch einen bootsplatz frei


----------



## yellowred (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nächstes mal gerne. Sind wie gesagt 3 Mann.


----------



## Spiker86 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie schaut es aktuell denn mit den zanderfängen aus?
sollte man morgen nochmal sein Glück zu versuchen?
Oder hat es eher wenig Sinn??was meint ihr?


----------



## zanderzone (5. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jeder Tag macht Sinn, nur mit nem Belly bei dem Wind macht keinen Sinn!! Könnt schon wieder kotzen!!!


----------



## Benhurr (6. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

zanderzone knows !!


----------



## yellowred (6. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sind Sonntag zu zweit zwischen Maastricht und Maasbracht unterwegs. Aber leider vom Ufer aus
.


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Moin
War gestern Samstag in Roermond mit Boot von 8.00 Uhr bis 14.00 Uhr = 1 Hecht von ca 65 cm sonst nix ( waren auch noch 6 andere Boote da auf n Wasser aber sie hatten auch kein Glück nix gefangen , heute Sonntag nochmal gewesen mit Kolege ( wieder Boot ) von 7.30 bis 15.00 Uhr aber komplett nix ,,, ( 8 Boote auf n Wasser - sind gerade mal 2 Hechte gefangen worden ) hmmm weiß der Geier was loß ist mit den Fischen entweder findet man sie nicht #c oder wenn man was gefunden hat haben sie keine Lust #d, ist einfach zum heulen #q  #q ,, sehr schwer zu finden und zu Überlisten, macht im Moment wenig Sinn ( meine Meinung )
gruß Uwe


----------



## zanderzone (9. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Wasserstand geht rasant nach unten und das mögen die Zander nicht.. Nächste Woche könnte es schon wieder ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## carpking (10. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi, der Luftdruck spielt wohl auch ne entscheidene Rolle..
Ist Ende letzter Woche sprunghaft nach oben geschnellt.. Das mögen die Zander auch nicht...


----------



## carpking (10. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach so.. Ich finde: Sinn macht es immer...:q:k


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es gibt immer wieder mal super tage dort.. doch diese guten tage werden immer weniger im vergleich zu den vergangen jahren...


----------



## Daniel1983 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

najaaaaa


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Moin
war gestern nochmal in NL Umgebung Roermond ( wollte eigentlich Angeln #: was ich auch gemacht habe - aber leider ohne erfolg - es tat sich nix obwohl das Wetter sehr schön war 3 Tage konstanter Luftdruck - warm - schön Wetter halt , und leider nix , kurz vor Feierabend bei 4,5 m konnte ich doch noch 1 Hecht dazu überreden mal zu zu beißen 60 cm aber ansonsten nix, das wirft natürlich die alte Frage auf wenn sie nicht beißen meinen ja viele ist wegen Luftdruck rauf oder runter nun 3 Tage Konstant war er und trotzdem nix , oder mit dem Mond _ Neumond - Vollmond ,, na ich finde beides Quatsch wenn Fisch genug da ist und er Hunger hat dann greift er auch an egal ob Luftdruck oder Mond, kann mir keiner erzählen das Zander oder Barsch in einer Tiefe von 3 m bis 7 m so Platt wäre das er noch nicht mal At traktiert auf n Gummi, meine Meinung ist das es in NL Überfischt ist den wenn man sich einige Angler mal genau anschaut haben sie Tüten voll egal wieviel und egal welche Größe. Aber nix des so Trotz hatte ich dafür ne tolle Bootsfahrt bei schönen Wetter #6
Zeit von 7.45 uhr bis 15 uhr


----------



## Daniel1983 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

3-7 m, versteh mich nicht falsch aber hast du die Fische nicht leicht überangelt also deutlich zu Flach gefischt....?!


----------



## randio (19. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> 3-7 m, versteh mich nicht falsch aber hast du die Fische nicht leicht überangelt also deutlich zu Flach gefischt....?!


 
Relativ! Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Mortalitätsrate von Zandern ab 9m Wassertiefe extrem steigt. Bei mehr als 12m verenden schon sehr viele Fische unter 45 cm, obwohl es rein optisch nicht den Eindruck erweckt.

Und JA, es gibt genug Studien dazu.

Aber das erspare ich uns/euch/mir an dieser Stelle mal.
(Findet jeder Interessierte bei Google)


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (20. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Daniel1983 schrieb:


> 3-7 m, versteh mich nicht falsch aber hast du die Fische nicht leicht überangelt also deutlich zu Flach gefischt....?!



hallo Daniel1983
nein denke mal das es nicht zu flach gewesen ist , wenn man die Wassertemperatur 9° bis 10° in betracht zieht und das sie schon mal um die Zeit umherziehen um sich geeignete Laichplätze zu suchen und dann in der nähe des geeignete Laichplatz bleiben würde ich mal sagen -  denken das die Tiefe bis maximal 8 m ok wäre zu suchen,, ich habe ja auch mal ne zeit etwas tiefer geschaut bis 14 m aber gefunden - gesehen auf dem eLot habe ich nix ,, dagegen bei 4 bis 7,6 m hatte ich einige gefunden die aber keine Lust hatten zu zu beißen -leider, #c


----------



## gpsjunkie (23. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, ist einer von hier auf der Waal bei Nijmegen unterwegs?


----------



## randio (23. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War ich letzte Woche...


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wann denn letzte Woche?


----------



## forest27 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



randio schrieb:


> War ich letzte Woche...



Und ging was ?


----------



## randio (25. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War noch mitte des Monats und es herrschten bezüglich Wasserstand und Trübung gänzlich andere Bedingungen.

Und ja, es lief sehr gut, aber primär halbstarke Fische.

Dies bezüglich würde ich aber keinen aktuellen Rückschluss ziehen.


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren Sonntag da. Ich vermisste die Buhnenköpfe die fast alle überflutet waren. Mit der starken Strömung und dem Wind in Strömungsrichtung war an ein sauberes Angeln nicht zu denken. Sind denn im Bereich Nijmegen die Steinschüttungen zu sehen? Ist aber ein geiler grosser Fluss. Mekker hatten wir auch gleich bekommen das wir keine Schwimmwesten trugen. Nur ne Verwarnung zum Glück. Gefangen haben wir nix.


----------



## zorra (26. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



randio schrieb:


> War noch mitte des Monats und es herrschten bezüglich Wasserstand und Trübung gänzlich andere Bedingungen.
> 
> Und ja, es lief sehr gut, aber primär halbstarke Fische.
> 
> ...


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie ist das denn mit den Buhnenköpfen. Sind die da immer unter Wasser? Oder war der Wasserstand von 6,88m einfach zu hoch?


----------



## zorra (26. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit den Buhnenköpfen. Sind die da immer unter Wasser? Oder war der Wasserstand von 6,88m einfach zu hoch?


nein....ein Teil der Buhnen ist wegen Hochwasserschutz vor Jahren gekappt worden bei dem Wasserstand von So.kannste auf andere Buhnen gut fischen bzw.in den Buhnen mit Boot....müsstes eigentlich von der Ijssel her kennen.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmmm bin ja nicht weit gekommen. Wir hatten Links von Nijmegen in dem Seitenkanal am Dijk geslippt. Dann stromab, weil Visplanner mir sagte das ich in Nijmegen nicht fischen darf. Aber in dem Kilometer konnte ich gar nicht in den Buhnen fischen weil die Buhnen überflutet waren und die Strömung und der Wind komplett über die Buhne fegte.

So war das nicht schön. Da wo ich im Herbst auf der Ijssel war konnte ich mit dem Boot schön im ruhigen stehen.


----------



## Spiker86 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

gestern nochmal mein glück versucht..
an einer vertiefung biss dann diese schöne kirsche
48...cm


----------



## zorra (27. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hmmm bin ja nicht weit gekommen. Wir hatten Links von Nijmegen in dem Seitenkanal am Dijk geslippt. Dann stromab, weil Visplanner mir sagte das ich in Nijmegen nicht fischen darf. Aber in dem Kilometer konnte ich gar nicht in den Buhnen fischen weil die Buhnen überflutet waren und die Strömung und der Wind komplett über die Buhne fegte.
> 
> So war das nicht schön. Da wo ich im Herbst auf der Ijssel war konnte ich mit dem Boot schön im ruhigen stehen.


 ..nächstes mal Strom auf fahren...dort sind die Buhnen auch tiefer und höher.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zorra, danke für die Antwort. Leider hat der Visplanner aufgrund meiner Passnummer angezeigt das ich oberhalb nicht fischen darf. Muss ich noch mal genau forschen.


----------



## zorra (27. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Zorra, danke für die Antwort. Leider hat der Visplanner aufgrund meiner Passnummer angezeigt das ich oberhalb nicht fischen darf. Muss ich noch mal genau forschen.


...die rechte Seite Stromauf ja die haben se Koman abgenommen links bis Gendt...in Giesbeek darfste bis hinter Doesburg auch nicht vom Land angeln... ohne extra Karte...vom Boot aus schon.
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (28. März 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist das kompliziert. Wo kann man das mit dem Boot nachlesen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kuckuck, was macht das vertikale Angeln? Schon jemand los gewesen?


----------



## pl8nl8s (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Am Wochenende geht es für 2 Wochen zu einem Freund an die Haringvliet zum Vertikal und Schleppfischen :vik:

Und neben her mal die WPC besuchen :g

Ist noch jemand vor Ort in Hellevoetsluis nächste Woche?


----------



## zanderzone (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir war es eigentlich am Haringvliet?


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Timo, scheint so als wenn keiner mehr vertikalt. Schauen wir doch einfach selber mal wie es so läuft in Holland, oder?


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War gestern am Rhederlaag . Dort haben 90% nur vertikal geangelt. Leider ist momentan sehr wenig Wasser dort drin - deshalb lief es gestern sehr schlecht


----------



## zorra (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> War gestern am Rhederlaag . Dort haben 90% nur vertikal geangelt. Leider ist momentan sehr wenig Wasser dort drin - deshalb lief es gestern sehr schlecht


 ...was heisst schlecht manchmal ist ein Fisch schon gut...bin gespannt wat mein Kumpel sagt der liegt aufem Camping am R-Laag und war die ganze Woche dort zum fischen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

zorra schrieb:


> ...was heisst schlecht manchmal ist ein Fisch schon gut...bin gespannt wat mein Kumpel sagt der liegt aufem Camping am R-Laag und war die ganze Woche dort zum fischen.
> gr.zorra



Ganzen Tag , mit zwei Leuten - ein 55er Zander. Also leider sehr sehr wenig. Ich hatte nur einen starken Biss - direkt das fluo durchgebissen


----------



## randio (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Ich hatte nur einen starken Biss - direkt das fluo durchgebissen


 
Was sagt dir das? In einem Gewässer in dem es sehr viele Hechte gibt?


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

randio schrieb:


> Was sagt dir das? In einem Gewässer in dem es sehr viele Hechte gibt?




Dickeres fluo .... Ich war extra in einem angelshop der mir das fluo empfohlen hat und meinte das ich in den meisten Fällen mit diesem fluo dem Hecht Paroli bieten kann. Leider war es nicht der Fall 

Mit stahl Fische ich nicht gerne !


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Mit stahl Fische ich nicht gerne !



Fährst du auch 50 wo 30 angemessen(nämlich sicherer) wären?


----------



## zorra (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Dickeres fluo .... Ich war extra in einem angelshop der mir das fluo empfohlen hat und meinte das ich in den meisten Fällen mit diesem fluo dem Hecht Paroli bieten kann. Leider war es nicht der Fall
> 
> Mit stahl Fische ich nicht gerne !


 ....das mit FC aufem Laag ist mehr wie gefährlich...ich fische dort auch auf Zander mit Stahl....es gibt dort sehr grosse Hechte über 1,30m....son Schnippel Hecht schafftste noch aber wenn Fische über 1,20m kommen..naja muss jeder selber wissen...wene siehst wieviel Fische dort verloren gehen fragt man sich wie kann dat.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ....das mit FC aufem Laag ist mehr wie gefährlich...ich fische dort auch auf Zander mit Stahl....es gibt dort sehr grosse Hechte über 1,30m....son Schnippel Hecht schafftste noch aber wenn Fische über 1,20m kommen..*naja muss jeder selber wissen*...wene siehst wieviel Fische dort verloren gehen fragt man sich wie kann dat.
> gr.zorra



Das sehe ich gänzlich anders!!! Das ist in meinen Augen ein Unding solche Fische BEWUSST zu verangeln. Ein 70er Hecht mit nem 10-12cm Köder plus Jig und Stinger kommt nicht weit...

Dünnes Stahlt/Titan ist oftmals unauffälliger als dickes FC.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> direkt das fluo durchgebissen



Wieso gibt es immer noch Angler die sich von korrupten Verkäufern und Teamanglern einreden lassen, dass Fluo oder Hardmono Hechtsicher ist.#q
Und wieder ein Hecht der vermutlich elendig krepiert.

Wenn es nach mir gehen würde, sollte jedem der ohne Stahl (oder Titan) auf Raubfische angelt den Schein entzogen bekommen.
(Sorry, ein wenig extrem meine Meinung, aber ich sehe das so)


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich verstehe das - ist natürlich ärgerlich. Habe mir halt das teurere fluo andrehen lassen.


----------



## Andal (11. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und das teure Zeug muss jetzt verbraucht werden, verrecke, was verrecken soll, oder wie!?


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Oktober 2015)

jo!!!


----------



## Checco (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jetzt wo du am eigenen Leib erfahren hast das Fluor nicht hechtsicher ist angelst du trotzdem damit weiter, in einem Gebiet wo viele Hechte vorkommen...
Daumen hoch, du scheinst ja alles verstanden zu haben, Kopfschüttel...


----------



## Marcello88 (14. Oktober 2015)

Checco schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du am eigenen Leib erfahren hast das Fluor nicht hechtsicher ist angelst du trotzdem damit weiter, in einem Gebiet wo viele Hechte vorkommen...
> Daumen hoch, du scheinst ja alles verstanden zu haben, Kopfschüttel...



Mein Gott - spiel hier im Forum nicht den großen Moralapostel ! Geh lieber angeln !

Und noch ein Kleinigkeit - woher willst du wissen das ich weiter damit angeln ? Kennen wir uns schon so gut ?


----------



## fischhändler (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten morgen zusammen,ich Fische seit 9 Jahren vertikal.fische mit Harmon von Jackson 7 kg
Verluste am hecht 2 Stück
Verhältnis ausbeuten zu meinem teampartner mit Flur 3:5
Verlustrechnung hecht mindestens 40 Fische
Was sagt uns das
lieber ein Fisch weniger dafür Fische u Geldbeutel geschont


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> Guten morgen zusammen,ich Fische seit 9 Jahren vertikal.fische mit Harmon von Jackson 7 kg
> Verluste am hecht 2 Stück
> Verhältnis ausbeuten zu meinem teampartner mit Flur 3:5
> Verlustrechnung hecht mindestens 40 Fische
> ...



das Flur. u. Hardm.  defenitiv nicht hechtsicher sind, bzw erst ab 1mm im durchmesser kurzeitig hechtzähnen stand hält. allerdings ist es dann auffälliger als ein stahlvorfach. also wieso Mono vorfächer|kopfkrat
vorallem ist die Sichtbarkeit des vorfaches beim vertikal angeln auf Grund der angeltiefe irrelevant. im r-laag hat man ja schnell über 20m angeltiefe


----------



## zanderzone (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich nutze ausschließlich 30iger FC zum vertikalen! Bin mir bewusst, dass es natürlich nicht hechtsicher ist, aber das Risiko gehe ich ein! In 12 Jahren Vertikalangeln sind mir zwei Fische durchs Vorfach gegangen.. Da kann ich absolut mit leben! Sehe wirklich keinen Grund Stahl zum Vertikalen zu benutzen..


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

muss jeder selbst wissen, aber mich würde interessieren wieso


----------



## minden (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da würde ich auch nie ohne Stahl angeln, aber klar, muss jeder selber mit seinem Gewissen ausmachen. Nachteile mit Stahl sehe ich keine was die Fischausbeute angeht. 




Wizard2 schrieb:


> das Flur. u. Hardm.  defenitiv nicht hechtsicher sind, bzw erst ab 1mm im durchmesser kurzeitig hechtzähnen stand hält. allerdings ist es dann auffälliger als ein stahlvorfach. also wieso Mono vorfächer|kopfkrat
> vorallem ist die Sichtbarkeit des vorfaches beim vertikal angeln auf Grund der angeltiefe irrelevant. im r-laag hat man ja schnell über 20m angeltiefe



Finde es immer gut, wenn man pro Stahl und fürs hechtsichere Fischen einsetzt, aber wer auf 20m Zander angelt, dem kann das Thema Stahl/Mono/Fluo auch egal sein. Da werden eh zig Zander "verangelt"....da macht´s dann auch nix mehr aus, ob man noch n paar Hechte nebenbei abreisst.#c


----------



## s3nad (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> ..., aber wer auf 20m Zander angelt, dem kann das Thema Stahl/Mono/Fluo auch egal sein. Da werden eh zig Zander "verangelt"....da macht´s dann auch nix mehr aus, ob man noch n paar Hechte nebenbei abreisst.#c



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Sehe ich genauso!


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (15. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Finde es immer gut, wenn man pro Stahl und fürs hechtsichere Fischen einsetzt, aber wer auf 20m Zander angelt, dem kann das Thema Stahl/Mono/Fluo auch egal sein. Da werden eh zig Zander "verangelt"....da macht´s dann auch nix mehr aus, ob man noch n paar Hechte nebenbei abreisst.#c[/QUOTE]

|good:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> .da macht´s dann auch nix mehr aus, ob man noch n paar Hechte nebenbei abreisst.#c



Sehe ich anders. Jeder verhinderte Abriss ist ein Fisch den man vor dem qualvollen Verenden bewahrt hat.


----------



## carpking (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und sonst so? Was mach das "Vertikalen"? Wie sind Eure Fänge?
Oder geht es hier gar nicht darum?|kopfkrat


----------



## Marcello88 (16. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was für eine combo fischt ihr alle so ?


----------



## zanderzone (16. Oktober 2015)

Sonntag geht's mit Jochen zum Haringvliet! Ne Bellytour ist angesagt!

SPRO Godfather parabolic mit ner 1000ner Biomaster


----------



## Marcello88 (17. Oktober 2015)

zanderzone schrieb:


> Sonntag geht's mit Jochen zum Haringvliet! Ne Bellytour ist angesagt!
> 
> SPRO Godfather parabolic mit ner 1000ner Biomaster



Da Google ich später mal nach der combo


----------



## minden (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Jeder verhinderte Abriss ist ein Fisch den man vor dem qualvollen Verenden bewahrt hat.



Hey Tommy,
ich fische selbst auf Barsch mit Stahl. Jeder vermeidbare Hechtabriss ist gut, aber auch jeder vermeidbare Trommesuchtzander.

Soll heißen, Leute die auf 20m Zander pimpeln, brauchen sich keine Gedanken über Stahl oder kein Stahl machen, denn sie nehmen bei JEDEM Zander in Kauf, dass er qualvoll verendet.


Zur Frage
Fische seit gefühlten 100 Jahren die HS Titan mit 1000der Ultegra an ner 7kg Stroft.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Hey Tommy,
> ich fische selbst auf Barsch mit Stahl. Jeder vermeidbare Hechtabriss ist gut, aber auch jeder vermeidbare Trommesuchtzander.
> .



Ich hatte Dich schon verstanden


----------



## zorra (17. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



minden schrieb:


> Hey Tommy,
> ich fische selbst auf Barsch mit Stahl. Jeder vermeidbare Hechtabriss ist gut, aber auch jeder vermeidbare Trommesuchtzander.
> 
> Soll heißen, Leute die auf 20m Zander pimpeln, brauchen sich keine Gedanken über Stahl oder kein Stahl machen, denn sie nehmen bei JEDEM Zander in Kauf, dass er qualvoll verendet.
> ...


...joop den Nagel aufem Kop getroffen.
...zur Combo.. HS Titan mit Abu Baitcaster oder WFT 2500 mit 10ner PP.
gr.zorra


----------



## Checco (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schon ein wenig betagter aber für mich immer noch top...
Pezon & Michel Specialist Casting 190cm 7-28gr mit der Daiwa Viento und ich glaube ne Spiderwire 10er...
 Ach ja und ne Fox vertical, keine Ahnung wie die alle genau heissen, ist mir auch schnuppe, muß ich in der Hand halten, passt oder passt nicht...


----------



## minden (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gerade bei Pimpelstöckern gibts finde ich sehr viel Auswahl und brauchbare Stöcke.

Die Okuma One (ich meine so hieß sie) hatte ich mal in der Hand, ungefischt hat sie auch nen interessanten Eindruck gemacht, sollte man sich im laden vielleicht auch mal ansehen.


----------



## Sven 20 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten morgen Leute 
Bin jetzt mal neu hier  mich hat das vertikal angeln vom belly boot jetzt auch gepackt 
Sachen sind fast alle Besorg und jetzt könnte es losgehen das einzige Problem was ich habe ist das ich kein gescheites Gewässer für ein belly Anfänger hab ... bis jetzt war ich nur auf den rhederlaag unterwegs aber das ist ja echt eine Riesen Wasserfläche... ich weiß niemand verrät gerne seine Gewässer aber es wäre wirklich mega nett wenn mir da jemand behilflich wäre ... am allerbesten wäre ein Gewässer was im vispas mit drin ist da es sich ja fast nicht mehr lohnt für dieses jahr einen neuen zu holen ...
Zum Thema davor ich Fische eine spro godfather 3 mit einer spro passion Größe 2000 (die Word aber bald ersetzt )


----------



## Checco (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sven 20, aus welcher Ecke in Deutschland kommst du? Wie weit möchtest du fahren?


----------



## zanderzone (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Sven: Das ist super schwierig und Grenznah echt ein Problem!! Mir fällt auch nur RL ein! Alles andere ist nicht offen oder sehr weit weg!!


----------



## Sven 20 (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey erstmal danke für die antworten!
Komme aus den münster Land und würde auch wohl etwa 100 km fahren
Rl gefällt mir im ganzen auch ganz gut aber die Größe macht die Sache vorallen mit den belly boot denke ich auch nicht unbedingt einfach ....


----------



## Zanderprofie (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geht schon was vertikal????


----------



## s3nad (22. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber sowas von,....


----------



## paling (24. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Dickeres fluo .... Ich war extra in einem angelshop der mir das fluo empfohlen hat und meinte das ich in den meisten Fällen mit diesem fluo dem Hecht Paroli bieten kann. Leider war es nicht der Fall
> 
> Mit stahl Fische ich nicht gerne !



vielleicht sogar Wels,gibts inzwischen auch hier|bigeyes


----------



## Speedy585 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Samstag, Sonntag im Hollands Diep gewesen.
 36 Zander, zwischen 62- und 75 cm:l


----------



## randio (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Speedy585 schrieb:


> Samstag, Sonntag im Hollands Diep gewesen.
> 36 Zander, zwischen 62- und 75 cm:l


Krasser Schnitt!!! 
Ich habe immer mal einige 40-45er Zander dabei.


----------



## Speedy585 (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War auch das erste mal das ich so einen Schnitt hatte.

 Aber die Einheimischen kennen halt noch den einen oder anderen Spot der noch nicht so überfischt ist


----------



## zorra (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Speedy585 schrieb:


> War auch das erste mal das ich so einen Schnitt hatte.
> 
> Aber die Einheimischen kennen halt noch den einen oder anderen Spot der noch nicht so überfischt ist


...dat ist nicht überfischt sondern abgefischt von Kop und Koman....der Kop hat dat Diep übernommen seid 2 Jahren die fischen den ganzen Winter durch...Kop aufem Diep und Koman im Industriehafen...die Bilder stehen auch im Netz bei SVN....die guten Fische zwischen 60-75cm fehlen kleine gibts noch reichlich...aber wie lange noch?
gr.zorra


----------



## YakuzaInk (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin,

 ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen das dort viel entnommen wird obwohls eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte =(

 Ich befürchte das HD hat so langsam die besten Zeiten hinter sich...


----------



## zorra (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ist mir leider auch schon aufgefallen das dort viel entnommen wird obwohls eigentlich nicht der Fall sein sollte =(
> 
> Ich befürchte das HD hat so langsam die besten Zeiten hinter sich...


...Sorry das sind keine Angler...die obenstehende Namen sind Berufsfischer...ich Denke das am Diep die Angler wenn überhaupt wenig entnehmen.
gr.zorra


----------



## YakuzaInk (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Berufsfischer haben gut zugeschlagen... das stimmt.. die merwede haben die nach meiner Einschätzung auch gut platt gemacht..

 Wir wurden letztes jahr beim bzw. nach dem rausslippen kontrolliert, davor wurden Belgier kontrolliert die ca. 10 Fische in der tonne hatte.. was da aber dann draus geworden ist weiß ich leider nicht..


----------



## zorra (30. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Die Berufsfischer haben gut zugeschlagen... das stimmt.. die merwede haben die nach meiner Einschätzung auch gut platt gemacht..
> 
> Wir wurden letztes jahr beim bzw. nach dem rausslippen kontrolliert, davor wurden Belgier kontrolliert die ca. 10 Fische in der tonne hatte.. was da aber dann draus geworden ist weiß ich leider nicht..


..ja Deine Einschätzung ist schon richtig...Amer,Merwede Nieuwe Merwede da wird schon gut abgefischt aber das hast fast überall da wo es BF gib...bin gespannt wie es weitergeht...sowas hat es vor 30-40 Jahren in NL nicht gegeben...wir haben das angeln auf Zander vom Boot und Ufer aus Ende Juni schon eingstellt nur kleine Zetis verangeln dat macht kein Spass...vielleicht gehts im Winter wieder etwas besser.
gr.zorra


----------



## YakuzaInk (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Über den Sommer hinweg bin ich nicht in NL unterwegs.. ist mir zu uninteressant, da widme ich mich lieber den heimischen wallern..

War jetzt seit Anfang Oktober 4 oder 5 Tage auf dem Wasser, war bisher aber auch noch nicht so der bringer.. weder qualitativ noch quantitativ.. die ersten 70+ waren zwar schon dabei aber da ist auf jedenfall noch luft nach oben.. nächste woche kommt der nächste versuch, dann aber nochmal an der maas


----------



## kommfischi (11. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo an alle, 
will mit nem Kumpel gern nach Holland, ab und an mal nen tag, meine Zeit ist leider sehr begrenzt.
Dachten auch grob an die Ecke Hollands diep, vorrangig Zander und Barsch.
Mein Kumpel hat zwar ein Boot, aber eigentl.
wollen wir das den Weg nicht mitschleifen und außerdem bräuchten wir einen Außenborder, da es nur emotor hat.
Allerdings findet man fast nix wo man ein Angelboot mieten kann, was eben möglichst alles hat.
Hat jemand einen Tip zum Mieten und zur Ecke.
Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß


----------



## RheinTim (11. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi, wollte Samstag erste mal mit dem Boot los.
Frage: Wo finde ich heraus wo ich vom Boot aus angeln darf?


----------



## YakuzaInk (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@kommfischi

 Das HD ohne Boot macht eigentlich keinen sinn..
 Und nur mit eMotor halte ich auch für sehr gewagt da das wetter am We auch nicht ganz so gut sein soll, dass HD ist ein großes Gewässer welches sehr windanfällig ist..
 Wenn ihr vom Ufer aus loswollt, ist ein Fluss (Maas, Waal oder was auch immer) wohl die bessere Option.

 @Rheintim
 wo willst du denn hin?
 Normalerweise brauchst du (in D) eine Nachengenehmigung + Bootsangelschein, wenns die nicht gibt wird wohl auch kein Bootsangeln gestattet sein..
 In NL ist die Sache schon einfacher, ich wüsste auf Anhieb kein Gewässer welches nicht vom Boot aus befischt werden darf (nur den normalen VisPas voraus gesetzt)


----------



## RheinTim (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zum Emskanal NL


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bootsangeln könnte Samstag sehr unangenehm werden.. Windstärke 6-8!! Vergiss das nicht bei deiner Planung, Tim!!


----------



## s3nad (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So ne kacke,...fast 14 Tage Angel Entzug, planung für Samstag mim Boot und dann so ne Ansage.... FML #q


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

:g:g 

Hätte ich besser nix schreiben sollen??!?! ;-)


----------



## zanderzone (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mfl


----------



## RheinTim (12. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Maaaa ich kotz ab..  Boot endlich fertig und jetzt kack Wetter :r


----------



## kommfischi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na ich will ja gerade mit Boot loos, daher die Frage, ob es im Bereich HD oder Volkerak, ne Möglichkeit gibt ein gescheites Angelboot zu mieten....


----------



## s3nad (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> :g:g
> 
> Hätte ich besser nix schreiben sollen??!?! ;-)



Die Frage kann ich weder spontan noch nach reichlicher Überlegung beantworten 

Egal, Tour startet so oder so, Mullion wird mich warm halten #6


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2015)

Wo soll es denn hin gehen?


----------



## s3nad (13. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Na Super, meine Kumpanen haben gerade für morgen abgesagt...es sollte an den Nederrijn gehen. Gnaaa.....hat Petrus kein Erbarmen? Ich bin bereits 14 Tage auf Entzug! #c#q


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2015)

Ich schnappe mir morgen meine Spinnrute und gehe an die Ijssel.. Ein paar Buhnen wo der Wind von hinten kommt, werde ich schon finden!


----------



## randio (15. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich schnappe mir morgen meine Spinnrute und gehe an die Ijssel.. Ein paar Buhnen wo der Wind von hinten kommt, werde ich schon finden!



Darf ich mal fragen wie es lief? Wir waren zu zweit vom Ufer an der Waal und es lief unterirdisch. 10 Fische, wobei nur zwei um die 50cm hatten.


----------



## shafty262 (15. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

10 Fische sind doch nicht unterirdisch[emoji23] 

Ganz schön hollandverwöhnt wa[emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## zanderzone (15. November 2015)

27 Zander in 4,5 Stunden!! Lief also ganz gut!


----------



## randio (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Top! Das ist sehr gut.
Auch bessere Fische, oder primär 40er Ijssel-Zander?


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ijssel-Zander halt! Aber einige über 50 cm.. Muss man sich in der Ijssel ja schon drüber freuen ;-)


----------



## randio (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, so siehts leider aus... |evil:


----------



## benifuchs (16. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe da mal ein Anliegen - in der Hoffnung, dass Ihr mir vielleicht weiterhelfen könnt. Ich fische seit 2002 in den Niederlanden, speziell in der Roermonder Kante. Wenn es die Zeit zulässt auch gerne vertikal per Boot auf Zander. (Catch & Release!!!) Die letzten Jahre ging es meiner Meinung nach nur bergab und ich würde gerne mal ein neues Gewässer ausprobieren. Gedacht habe ich dabei Richtung volkerak bzw. haaringsvliet zu gehen. Das Internet gibt mir natürlich professionelle Guidos an die Hand. Habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Interesse dran einigen ambitionierten Profis die Taschen zu füllen. (2004 habe ich mal einen vermeintlichen Profi gebucht und es war leider ein Betrüger -200€ waren je von meinem Kumpel und mir futsch) Würde gerne mal mit jemandem, der ein ganz normaler Angler ist und einfach nur Spaß am fischen hat mitfahren wollen. Hätte da jemand Interesse dran? Würde mich an den Unkosten natürlich beteiligen. So hätte ich die Chance mal etwas komplett neues kennenzulernen und einen guten Einstieg.- fände ich klasse und besser als im trüben zu fischen. Gerne könnten wir uns vorher mal austauschen und z.b. Bei nem Bier etwas quatschen. - komme aus kerpen bei Köln. 
Ich danke Euch vorab und hoffe auf zahlreiche Rückmeldungen ;-)
Viele Grüße 
Beni


----------



## zanderzone (16. November 2015)

Du könntest dich hinten in mein Belly setzen!


----------



## benifuchs (17. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaube wenn wir das zu zweit nutzen schwimmen wir mit dem Kopf nach unten ;-)


----------



## zorra (17. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Tipp nehm dir einen NL-Guide die findes du auf den Seiten in NL-Guiding ..die Guids sind angemeldet und dürfen guiden und da lernst auch was...und billiger sind die auch..Deutsche Guids packen die Boote voll und kasieren ab und Genehmigungen haben die meisten auch nicht wenn überhaupt dann vielleicht nicht mal nee Handvoll....falls du nix findes der dich mal mitnimmt und sich am VK-HD auskennt dann probier es mal in Erklenz im Angelladen da sitzen einige D-Guids die auch schon Jahrelang die NKS mitfischen und sich da Top auskennen.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (17. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



benifuchs schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn wir das zu zweit nutzen schwimmen wir mit dem Kopf nach unten ;-)


 
 Auch eine Form von "Fishfinder!... #6


----------



## s3nad (18. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Tripple X aka ZanderZone ;-) :

wo an der Ijssel warst du? Ich bin meist zwischen Giesbeek und Doesburg unterwegs. Da sind die Buhnen aber ziemlich klein, z.Zt. sehr leer und relativ windgeschützt ist man da egtl nur am Hafen.
Musst jetzt keine Spots nennen, mir reicht nur in etwa die Richtung ;-)


----------



## zanderzone (18. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



ich bin immer in der Ecke, Deventer und Zutphen unterwegs! Dort gibt es immer Buhnen, die von den Windrichtungen her passen.. Große Buhnen ist aber in der Ecke auch nicht so einfach.. Einige lagen jetzt sogar komplett trocken.. Aber jetzt ist ja schon wieder 1m Wasser mehr drin, gegenüber dem Wochenende..


----------



## s3nad (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja mei, da werd ich mich mal hinsetzten und vielversprechende Buhnen mal raus suchen. Danke für die Info.


----------



## zanderzone (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ganz ehrlich!! Dann würde ich lieber in deiner Ecke bleiben.. Die Buhnen in Deventer und Zutphen sind alle überfischt..


----------



## Zanderprofie (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es werden nur noch kleine gefangen. Die Meisten schlagen alles ab. Darum fängt man nur noch kleine!!!!


----------



## s3nad (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich!! Dann würde ich lieber in deiner Ecke bleiben.. Die Buhnen in Deventer und Zutphen sind alle überfischt..



Oida,... die Buhnen laden da unterhalb Zutphen einen auch ein. So wie die zum Teil aussehen. 
Morgen geht es erstmal an meine Standard Spots...mal sehen ob ich dann noch Lust habe neue zu erkunden.
Bzgl. des Abschlagens der Fische:
Kann ich nur bestätigen. Hab da so 2-3 Ansitzfonsis an 2 Spots die einfach alles kaputt schlagen und mich dann noch z.T. anpöbeln wenn ich nen +90 Hecht oder +70 Zander ohne zu zucken zurücksetzt. ZUM KOTZEN! Wenn es wenigstens Einheimische wären, aber nein es sind Recklinghausener. Könnte jetzt sogar deren Wagen + Kennzeichen mitteilen. |gr:|splat2:|motz:


----------



## shafty262 (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Direkt Holländische Fischereiaufsicht anrufen. Hab mir vorgenommen das ab jetzt auch zu machen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Viele kleine Zander in der Maas sind mir auf einem Streckenabschnitt auch aufgefallen...
 Die Strecke wird recht stark befischt, aber hauptsächlich von Bootsanglern wo im großen und ganzen auch C&R betrieben wird... es gibt allerdings auch einige Uferangler..

 Auf anderen Maasstrecken ist mir das mit den kleinen in dem Ausmaß noch nicht so aufgefallen..

 Grüße


----------



## zanderzone (19. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir fangen schon seit 10 Jahren in der Ijssel nur Durschnittszander von um die 50! Ist halt so.. Kann man leider nicht ändern..


----------



## s3nad (20. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja nur durchschnitts Zander jetzt nicht wirklich. Gab dieses Jahr schon den einen oder anderen jenseits der 70er Marke aber grundsätzlich kann ich dem zustimmen, leider!


----------



## zanderzone (20. November 2015)

Klar gibt's Ausreißer! Ü 70,80 und 90 hat man  mal dabei.. Aber der Durchschnitt liegt halt unter 50..


----------



## zorra (20. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Klar gibt's Ausreißer! Ü 70,80 und 90 hat man mal dabei.. Aber der Durchschnitt liegt halt unter 50..


 ...joop so siehts aus..kann ich nur unterstreichen..Dank Koman sind die 70-80ger vorbei aber es ist möglich das diese Zeiten nochmal zurück kommen.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (23. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Deutschen Kösters & Wesker gewinnen das NKS Finale!! Respekt, kann ich da nur sagen!!!


----------



## zorra (23. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Kösters & Wesker gewinnen das NKS Finale!! Respekt, kann ich da nur sagen!!!


 ..und das mit nur 2 Zander 71-42cm....36 Boote mit 72 Angler fangen auf den K-Plassen 36 Fische ich dachte dat wär ein Witz auf dem Wasser...is aber so. 
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (23. November 2015)

Wenn man da irgendeine Chance gegen Luc und Co haben will, dann muss genau so ein Tag her, wo zwei Glückstreffer reichen!


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hach ich will auch mal wieder los. Ich glaube ich habe nun alle Videos und Anleitungen durch. Aber noch keine Zeit.........


----------



## Tim78 (27. November 2015)

Hi Jochen , dann geht es dir ja wie mir ! Aber ich bin zuversichtlich das wir uns diese Saison noch treffen . Ich bin wieder "auf" dem Wasser aktiv . Ohne Gummi Schlauch aber mit ner Alu Haut


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, sachmal bescheid wann es bei Dir/euch los geht. Diesen Samstag bin ich noch krank. Nächsten Samstag darf ich arbeiten. Aber danach ab 12.12 soll (wird) es los gehen.


----------



## Tim78 (27. November 2015)

Alles klar , ich meld mich vorher . Hab aber noch viel zu tun die Kiste ist noch nackt es fehlt an sitzen , E-Motoren und und und . 2grosse siebdruck Tafeln stehen an der Säge bereit hoffe die 14 Tage reichen aus


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. November 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Willste auch einen Bug-Motor? Wenn ja wieviel Lbs soll der haben? Ich hätte noch einen Minnkota Powerdrive mit I-Pilot und 55lbs. Der ist wohl bisserl schwach für meine Tonne und ich wollte auf 80lbs wechseln.


----------



## Tim78 (7. Dezember 2015)

Moin, und hat sich bei dem Wind nochmal jemand aufs Wasser getraut ?


----------



## zanderzone (7. Dezember 2015)

Es war die Hölle!


----------



## Tim78 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und dieses WE sieht es genau so schei....e aus !


----------



## Marcello88 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin - mal eine Frage an die vertikal - Profis .

Bin auf der Suche nach einer vertikal - combo zum fischen auf Zander und barsch im Fluss / ijsell etc 

Was könnte ihr mir an baitcaster empfehlen ? Die Rolle sollte so um die 100€ kosten


----------



## HAPE-1909 (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich hab die Daiwa Viento L - liegt preislich aber etwas höher (kriegst bei ebay "schon" ab ca. 175,- Euro)

Mir war wichtig, alles mit einer Hand machen zu können - Köder ablassen, Stoppen (ohne mit der anderen Hand anzukurbeln), Köder in kleinen Zügen einzuholen (ohne zu kurbeln).

Aber da hat jeder wohl seine eigenen Vorlieben und Favoriten.


----------



## gpsjunkie (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, gott sei dank sieht es diese Woche so bescheiden aus. Da komme ich nicht in die Zwickmühle ob ich mein Carport umräume oder zuppeln gehe.


----------



## Marcello88 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@hape : Danke für die Antwort . Leider liegt diese preislich über meinem Budget. Ich hatte eine daiwa megaforce 100 thls in aussicjt


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe beide gefischt und sind beide gut, wobei die Megaforce bisserl schwerer ist. Macht aber nix, sind trotzdem gut.


----------



## Marcello88 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat denn noch jemand eine andere Rolle - preiskategorie bis 100€ ?

Worauf muss man denn achten ?


----------



## Tim78 (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi , Baitcaster hab ich leider nicht mehr . Könnte höchstens mit Wertingen Stationär Rollen in ner 1000er Größe dienen .


----------



## Marcello88 (13. Dezember 2015)

Tim78 schrieb:


> Hi , Baitcaster hab ich leider nicht mehr . Könnte höchstens mit Wertingen Stationär Rollen in ner 1000er Größe dienen .



Ne sorry - sollte schon eine baitcaster sein


----------



## zorra (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marcello88 schrieb:


> Hat denn noch jemand eine andere Rolle - preiskategorie bis 100€ ?
> 
> Worauf muss man denn achten ?


...ABU Pro Max bekommst du unter 100euro neu....fische die aner HS Titan...die reicht auch mal für einen  Hecht.
gr.zorra


----------



## RheinTim (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, war hier einer schonmal in den Häfen von Groningen mit dem Boot unterwegs?  Hätte ein paar Fragen. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## gpsjunkie (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo, das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Wohl interessante Abschnitte dabei. Bin gespannt.


----------



## RheinTim (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich wollte Samstag mal dahin.


----------



## Steph75 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gute Ecke. Vor allem die drei wendebecken. Am besten so dicht wie möglich an der spundwand fischen. Im Winter ist auch direkt die Innenstadt sehr interessant . Man glaubt es kaum, wie tief das dort an einigen Stellen ist. Allerdings auch sehr hängerreich. Viel Erfolg


----------



## RheinTim (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Besten Dank.  Dann geht's Samstag dorthin.


----------



## Spiker86 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hängerreich ist garkein Ausdruck!
Innenstadt sind Brücken dabei 
Wo ich es aufgegeben habe..


----------



## shafty262 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ach geht doch klar. Bei 10 würfen verlierst du ca. 11 Köder[emoji23] 

Nie wieder ohne Boot sag ich nur[emoji1] [emoji1]


----------



## Spiker86 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bei dir waren es 10 von 11 würfen
Ich hab mich Wacker geschlagen


----------



## zorra (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dat is doch dat geile am Badestrand kann jeder.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## Steph75 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja in der Innenstadt geht's wirklich nur vertikal vom Boot. Ansonsten kann man auch einfach die köderbox direkt ins Wasser werfen. Kommt aufs gleiche raus, geht nur schneller....


----------



## Spiker86 (17. Dezember 2015)

Steph75 schrieb:


> Ja in der Innenstadt geht's wirklich nur vertikal vom Boot. Ansonsten kann man auch einfach die köderbox direkt ins Wasser werfen. Kommt aufs gleiche raus, geht nur schneller....



Geb dir recht!
Nach dem 10ten Verlorenen Gummi,
Macht es auch irgendwann keinen Spaß mehr!
Aber etwas außerhalb der Stadt geht's dafür wieder!


----------



## Tim78 (17. Dezember 2015)

Was ich in gronigen ja nicht versteh ist das verbot mit dem Angeln auf dem "schaupfaden" . Kann mich da jemand aufklären ? Habe die Innenstadt daher immer gemieden ....


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie tief sind diese Wendebecken in Groningen?


----------



## zanderzone (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War von Euch schonmal jemand auf dem Grindgat oder Rosandepolder in Arnheim? Würde mich interessieren, ob man da drauf darf. Visplanner gibt keine Auskunft!


----------



## Spiker86 (17. Dezember 2015)

Tim78 schrieb:


> Was ich in gronigen ja nicht versteh ist das verbot mit dem Angeln auf dem "schaupfaden" . Kann mich da jemand aufklären ? Habe die Innenstadt daher immer gemieden ....



Schaupfaden?
Klär mich mal bitte auf was du meinst?


----------



## Tim78 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es gibt doch für den Bereich "Gronigen" besondere Regeln . Laut vissplaner dürfen hier " keine motorisierten Fahrzeuge auf die "Schaupfade" . Aber ich glaube damit meinen die Fußwege oder so ...


----------



## Steph75 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich glaube die meinen die Fußgängerzone. Da dürfen keine Autos stehen. Das ist aber nun ja nicht ungewöhnlich. Die Wende-und Hafenbecken sind zwischen 4,5 und 8m tief


----------



## gpsjunkie (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja und der Visplanner gibt uns Bootsanglern eh nicht so die Auskunft. Einfach bei der Kontrolle nett lächeln und wenn man weg soll geht man einfach weg.


----------



## RheinTim (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War ne 0 Nummer in Groningen. Auf anderen Booten wurde aber auch nix gefangen


----------



## s3nad (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo Samstag zu dritt in und um zutphen gewesen.... ganze 2 Zander den ganzen Tag über erwischt. War schon zum Mäusemelken. @Zanderzone kannste mir verraten wo ich nen Schein für den kleinen Baggersee bekomme? Ich meine den kleinen, nördlich von Zutphen...
Sonntag dann auf achse,.. war schon etwas besser aber noch lange nicht gut. 2 Hechte, 2 Zander, 2 ü40 Barsche...der 65er Zander und ~90er Hecht haben den Tag noch gerettet!

Im großen und ganzen war es schon sehr zäh,..


----------



## RheinTim (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich wollte Donnerstag nochmal los. Hat hier vielleicht einer nen Tipp, wo ich mit dem Boot bisschen üben kann?  (See oder Kanal) . Danke


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



RheinTim schrieb:


> Ich wollte Donnerstag nochmal los. Hat hier vielleicht einer nen Tipp, wo ich mit dem Boot bisschen üben kann?  (See oder Kanal) . Danke



Für Donnerstag würde ich mich genauestens Erkundigen.
Heiligabend, ob dann die Slipstellen geöffnet sind???


Mal eine Frage in die Runde hier zum Vispas.
Habe den ja nun seit ein paar Jahren, aber dieses Jahr habe ich noch keinen bekommen. Bezahlt habe ich Mitte November, habe auch schon den Verein angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.
Habt ihr den neuen Vispas 2016 schon erhalten?

Ich wollte Anfang Januar noch mal los und ohne Vispas könnte es zu teuer werden.:m


----------



## s3nad (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glaub es war heute oder gestern das ich den Newsletter von sportvisserij bekommen habe. Darin stand genau das! Zig Mitglieder haben sich beschwert das der Ausweis noch nicht da ist.
Ich hab erst vor ca 14 tagen überwiesen und erwarte den nicht vor mitte Januar. Kumpel von mir hat den neuen schon. Musste ca 4 Wochen warten.
Würde gerne näher auf die Email eingehen allerdings ist mein Niederländisch ned so ausgefeilt 

bzgl slippe: musste gucken ob die slippe abgesperrt werden kann (Kostenlose oder Gebührenpflichtige Slippe). Falls ja, würde ich auch davon ausgehen das sie Heiligabend zu ist. Wir werden am ersten Weihnachtstag unser Glück  versuchen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



s3nad schrieb:


> Glaub es war heute oder gestern das ich den Newsletter von sportvisserij bekommen habe. Darin stand genau das! Zig Mitglieder haben sich beschwert das der Ausweis noch nicht da ist.
> Ich hab erst vor ca 14 tagen überwiesen und erwarte den nicht vor mitte Januar. Kumpel von mir hat den neuen schon. Musste ca 4 Wochen warten.
> Würde gerne näher auf die Email eingehen allerdings ist mein Niederländisch ned so ausgefeilt


Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Dann muss ich mir ja wohl noch keinen Kopf machen. Wäre halt nur Ärgerlich wenn ich ihn Anfang Januar noch nicht habe. Mit deinem Niederländisch, Willkommen im Club.|supergri|supergri
Aber ich möchte es langsam mal lernen und wünsche mir vom Weihnachtsmann einen Niederländisch Kurs.:q:q:q


----------



## hanzz (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hatte n Brief auf deutsch bekommen.
Wenn ich zum 1.12. Geld überweise, bekäm ich den neuen Pass zum 1.1.16.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Hatte n Brief auf deutsch bekommen.
> Wenn ich zum 1.12. Geld überweise, bekäm ich den neuen Pass zum 1.1.16.


Danke nochmal, ich warte dann noch was bevor ich da anrufe.
Vielleicht meldet sich der Verein ja auch noch.


----------



## mr-echolot (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich bin beim HSV Wisch -Terborg Mitglied,habe Anfang Dezember den Beitrag überwiesen,innerhalb von 8 Tagen war Er bei mir im Besitz.#6 #6

Allen schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Frank aus Lev (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



mr-echolot schrieb:


> Ich bin beim HSV Wisch -Terborg Mitglied,habe Anfang Dezember den Beitrag überwiesen,innerhalb von 8 Tagen war Er bei mir im Besitz.#6 #6
> 
> Allen schöne Feiertage.


Danke, 
ich bin beim HSV Ongenoegen in Roermond. Im letzten Jahr ging es auch sehr schnell nach einer Mail. Da habe ich keinen Zahungsbeleg bekommen und dann nicht mehr dran gedacht. Aber nach meiner Anfrage hatte ich ihn dann sehr schnell. Davor ging immer alles sehr Flott. Jetzt habe ich immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage vom Wochenende.

Auch ich wünsche euch allen ein Frohes Fest!


----------



## ganralf (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi zusammen,

ist bei mir auch so: Im November wurde abgebucht, Vispas ist noch nicht da. Der Aufkleber fürs Nachtangeln/dritte Angel aber schon.

(nette) Antwort vom Verein: Es gab/gibt wohl Probleme beim Verband sowie auch mit der Post. Es sei jetzt ein großer Schwung Vispässe auf dem Weg und ich solle mal bis Anfang Januar Geduld haben.

Die hab ich jetzt auch...

Gruß, frohe Weihnachten & guten Rutsch

Ralf


----------



## zorra (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



s3nad schrieb:


> Jo Samstag zu dritt in und um zutphen gewesen.... ganze 2 Zander den ganzen Tag über erwischt. War schon zum Mäusemelken. @Zanderzone kannste mir verraten wo ich nen Schein für den kleinen Baggersee bekomme? Ich meine den kleinen, nördlich von Zutphen...
> Sonntag dann niftrik/loonse waard auf achse,.. war schon etwas besser aber noch lange nicht gut. 2 Hechte, 2 Zander, 2 ü40 Barsche...der 65er Zander und ~90er Hecht haben den Tag noch gerettet!
> 
> Im großen und ganzen war es schon sehr zäh,..


...dachte das Todesloch wäre schon verklappt......der BF-Fischer Koman ist wieder Unterwegs...im Video auf Yutube spricht ein Guide aus Do.mit Ihm aufem Baggerloch hinter der Ijssel...der macht gerade die Netze leer mit Laichzander und 40+Barsche....und das auf einem Vereinsgewässer.|bigeyes
gr.zorra


----------



## Snoek (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zorra, 
Welcher See soll das  denn wohl sein ???und welcher Film? ?? 
Ich kenne so ziemlich alle Gewässer in dieser Region, und kann mir das nicht vorstellen!!!!!#c#c#c

Gruß snoek


----------



## shafty262 (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das neue Video von Big Fish Media auf Youtube.


----------



## Snoek (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

T ja, bei diesem Film werden einem die Augen geöffnet |gr:


----------



## zorra (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Snoek schrieb:


> Hallo zorra,
> Welcher See soll das  denn wohl sein ???und welcher Film? ??
> Ich kenne so ziemlich alle Gewässer in dieser Region, und kann mir das nicht vorstellen!!!!!#c#c#c
> 
> Gruß snoek


...das ist het Loo Vereins Gewässer von Duiven...das er da fischen darf glaub ich nicht....aber der fischt überall da unten iner Ecke.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (24. Dezember 2015)

Dann hat man doch mal nen klaren Beweis um den Sack dran zu bekommen.. Sollte man mal auf Total fishing publik machen. Unglaublich was da für Barsche in die Tonne gegangen sind!


----------



## zorra (24. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Dann hat man doch mal nen klaren Beweis um den Sack dran zu bekommen.. Sollte man mal auf Total fishing publik machen. Unglaublich was da für Barsche in die Tonne gegangen sind!


...das war schon...bringt nix..die Lobby der BF ist zu gross in NL..de Zeelt in Millingen hat ihn dran gekriegt und ihm die Kaliwaal und die linke Waalseite weggenommen dort hat er Jahrelang Karten ausgegeben obwohl er garnicht Befugt war...aber er macht weiter und fischt von Deventer bis Bijland jede Jahr die Laichzander weg...jetzt ist das Mutterschiff von der Bijland weg...ab Januar fischt er mit Kop am H-Diep auf Zander..die Topzeiten wie in den 70-80ger sind erstmal vorbei..wir können nur zwei Dinge tun..aufhören oder weiter Angeln.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (26. Dezember 2015)

Habe mit John Chowns geschrieben! Er hat sich informiert! Der Koman hat den See gepachtet! Man kann nix machen.. Ab 2016 darf niemand mehr an und niemand mehr auf den See!! Ein echtes Drama, was da passiert..


----------



## zorra (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Habe mit John Chowns geschrieben! Er hat sich informiert! Der Koman hat den See gepachtet! Man kann nix machen.. Ab 2016 darf niemand mehr an und niemand mehr auf den See!! Ein echtes Drama, was da passiert..


...das ist Ärgerlich wens stimmt!!!!...das war ein schöner See auch für die Bellybootangler....der Koman erzählt viel wenn der Tag lang ist...siehe Waal...und der Do.Guide ist noch nicht lange in NL...wenn die das in Duiven bestättigen glaub ich dat.
gr.zorra


----------



## zorra (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oh..jetzt wird das R-Laag nächstes Jahr voller wie es eh schon ist...Loowaard weg???...Putmann das Baggerloch neben der A12 direkt an der Ijssel gehört Westervoort 2016 auch nicht mehr..  an beiden Seen sind immer viele Bootsangler vom Laag aus hin....ob man da jetzt noch mit dem Boot drauf darf ist Fraglich..ich denke der Bagger kommt runter..und es wird anderweitig verpachtet oder ganz gesperrt..oder der Koman sackt sich das ein und gibt dann Karten aus.:q..mal abwarten was passiert.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja dann mal frohes neues Jahr ....dann noch nen artikel in der " Fisch und Fang " wo einem auf Rhederlag die 90er Zander ins Boot springen ! Super Aussichten


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ist das nicht bei Dir der Fall? Bei mir ja nicht, aber ich kann das ja auch nicht.:vik:


----------



## Tim78 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich kann mich schon gar nicht mehr dran erinnern wie sich das anfühlt  aber im Januar schau ich mal ob das immer noch so Schlag auf Schlag und auf Ansage klappt


----------



## zorra (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ja dann mal frohes neues Jahr ....dann noch nen artikel in der " Fisch und Fang " wo einem auf Rhederlag die 90er Zander ins Boot springen ! Super Aussichten


...haha...muss nicht soviel Bunte Angelblättchen lesen.
..die Internas waren schnell raus...was da Ende Okt.Anfang Nov.los war...war die Zeit auf Camping am Laag bei nem Kumpel...wir sind dann aner Ijssel fischen gegangen...dieses Hordenangeln ist nix für alte Leute.|supergri
gr.zorra


----------



## hanzz (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Tim78 schrieb:


> Ja dann mal frohes neues Jahr ....dann noch nen artikel in der " Fisch und Fang " wo einem auf Rhederlag die 90er Zander ins Boot springen ! Super Aussichten


Gibt doch genug YT Videos vom Rhederlag.
Da wurde allerdings noch gebaggert.
Wieviele Stellen am deutschen Rhein dadurch schon publik gemacht wurden.


----------



## Tim78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Ja leider , gab es da schon viele plagen hoffe aber darauf das es wie gewohnt sich Anfänger feindlich gibt


----------



## RheinTim (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi, kennt jemand einen Verein in der Nähe vom Haringvliet?


----------



## zanderzone (26. Dezember 2015)

Warum?


----------



## zorra (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe gerade au TF eine Nr von Yutube gelesen...wo der Bf auf der Ijssel fischt und die Holländer sich wundern das nur kleine Zander gefangen werden....es kann aber auch der selbe Film sein von JR...www.yutube.com/watch?v=NOQwtY04z2s...vielleicht schafft es jemand das Rätsel zu lösen..ich schaff es nicht.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (27. Dezember 2015)

Aktualisiere den Link nochmal bitte..


----------



## RheinTim (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe in der Nähe vom Haringvliet eine Stelle die bei mir weder Blau oder Rot markiert ist. Da steht aber auch nicht welcher Verein dazu gehört.


----------



## zanderzone (27. Dezember 2015)

Dann siehts meistens schlecht aus..


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aber RheinTim, du willst do mit dem Boot los, oder? Da kannste anscheint den Visplanner eh nicht so ernst nehmen.


----------



## RheinTim (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da wollte ich eigentlich vom Ufer aus.


----------



## zorra (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Aktualisiere den Link nochmal bitte..


..geh mal auf Totalfishing..Vraag en Aanbot...der 3-4 Artikel dort steht die Yutubenr. drin...ich krieg dat nicht gebacken.
gr.zorra


----------



## Frank aus Lev (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Habe gerade au TF eine Nr von Yutube gelesen...wo der Bf auf der Ijssel fischt und die Holländer sich wundern das nur kleine Zander gefangen werden....es kann aber auch der selbe Film sein von JR...www.yutube.com/watch?v=NOQwtY04z2s...vielleicht schafft es jemand das Rätsel zu lösen..ich schaff es nicht.
> gr.zorra



JAP, ist der gleiche Film wie auf BigFish Media


----------



## zorra (27. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Frank aus Lev schrieb:


> JAP, ist der gleiche Film wie auf BigFish Media


...Danke.
gr.zorra


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Auch  Koman kann man beikommen. wenn der erstmal genug Netze verloren hat hat der auch keinen Bock mehr zu fischen;-)


----------



## YakuzaInk (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gibt ja auch ne Petition gegen den BF, glaube der Link wurde hier im Thread auch schon mal eingestellt.. macht bei FB aber auch immer mal wieder die Runde.. je mehr mitzeichnen umso besser, vielleicht bewirkt es ja etwas da grade in den Niederlanden das Angeln einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert hat als hier.


----------



## zorra (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Gibt ja auch ne Petition gegen den BF, glaube der Link wurde hier im Thread auch schon mal eingestellt.. macht bei FB aber auch immer mal wieder die Runde.. je mehr mitzeichnen umso besser, vielleicht bewirkt es ja etwas da grade in den Niederlanden das Angeln einen deutlich höheren Stellenwert hat als hier.


...die Petition ist dieses Jahr mal wieder gegen alle BF gerichtet...bringt nix...war vor 4-5 Jahren schon mal...der SVN wurde vor der 2Kammer in den Haag abgekanzelt...solange die Angelindustrie und vor allem die Bakannten Namen in NL nicht mitziehen bringt es nix....nur Bertus Rozemeijer macht seid Jahren auf die Situation aufmerksam..aber den hört keiner...da kocht auch jeder sein eigenes Süppchen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Snoek (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der koman hat schon immer, meiner Meinung nach, rücksichtslos seine Netze ausgelegt!!!
Meistens wird er dabei wohl legal gehandelt haben, manchmal vielleicht auch illegal. Aber wenn kümmert das?ich habe ihn einmal mitten in der Woche auf dem g-Loch gesehen, das ist jetzt aber schon wohl 6-7jahre her. Damals habe ich den pennigmester gefragt,der meinte, er dürfte dort nicht fischen!!!in deventer hingegen durfte er das nach meinen Infos!!!dort hat er in einem Jahr in kurzer Zeit auf 3 vereinsgewässern,unter anderem dem veenordkolk,hunderte laichzander in kapitalen grössen rausgezogen. Von grossen barschen und hechten mal ganz zu schweigen. Damals muss es wohl deswegen  heiß hergegangen sein. Angeblich wollten ihm sogar welche ans Leder, so hat es mir ein Holländer erzählt. Und, was hat es gebracht? ??nichts!!! Ein Zander über 70  ist offenbar selten geworden.oder anders formuliert, keine Selbstverständlichkeit mehr!!! Und wenn man obendrein  sieht,wieviel boote jedes Wochenende z.b auf dem rheederlag unterwegs sind muss man sich nicht wundern.trotz weitgehendem catch and Release.  Leider werden komischerweise zusätzlich auch noch Schöne Gewässer weitgehend zugeschüttet (verklappt)womit dem Zander, oder auch anderen fischen, der Lebensraum weggenommen wird.alles irgendwie schade !!! Aber ich geh trotzdem weiter fischen 

Gruß snoek


----------



## randio (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn ich diesen C&R Scheiß bezüglich Rhederlaag immer lese muss ich kotzen. Was soll das bringen??? 90% aller Boote fischen auf 17-20m oder tiefer. Da kann ich den 40er Zander noch so hoch in die Luft werfen... Wir Angler sollten vor unserer Türe kehren, da liegt sicher genug Dreck!


----------



## zorra (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



randio schrieb:


> Wenn ich diesen C&R Scheiß bezüglich Rhederlaag immer lese muss ich kotzen. Was soll das bringen??? 90% aller Boote fischen auf 17-20m oder tiefer. Da kann ich den 40er Zander noch so hoch in die Luft werfen... Wir Angler sollten vor unserer Türe kehren, da liegt sicher genug Dreck!


...Deutsche Profis!!!und Guids zeigen doch auf Yutube wie es geht...die kennen nicht mal die Richtlinen der SVN....mir egal wat die machen...was die in einem Jahr an Zander in die Luft schmeissen holen die BF an einem Tag aussem Wasser.
gr.zorra


----------



## randio (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ...Deutsche Profis!!!und Guids zeigen doch auf Yutube wie es geht...die kennen nicht mal die Richtlinen der SVN....mir egal wat die machen...was die in einem Jahr an Zander in die Luft schmeissen holen die BF an einem Tag aussem Wasser.
> gr.zorra



Immer nur auf die anderen zu schimpfen ist mir zu einfach.
Mag ja sein, dass deutsche Profis und Guides das vorleben, aber warum machen die Holländer das nach? Man sollte den "Angler" nicht unterschätzen. Von Oktober bis zur Schonzeit werden ich Schnitt auf dem RL WENIGSTENS 100 Fische pro Tag gefangen. Das summiert sich schon...
(Kein Kunststück bei manchmal 50 Booten oder mehr)


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2016)

Geht wieder los! Wird wieder ordentlich verklappt in Gorssel!


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2016)




----------



## zorra (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das wird am R-Laag auch kommen...Irgendwann....der Abraum der Holdings muss ja irgendwo hin...und das Laag ist schon tiefer wie geplannt.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist echt hart.. Vor allem habe ich ein Video, wo der die Klappen öffnet.. Hammer.. in ein paar Sekunden ist die Ladefläche leer..


----------



## zorra (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Das ist echt hart.. Vor allem habe ich ein Video, wo der die Klappen öffnet.. Hammer.. in ein paar Sekunden ist die Ladefläche leer..


...ja schön zu sehen vorallem wene deine Grundangeln da liegen hast(Mahnesee Rees Mitte der 80ger)heute klappen die die ganze Schutte auf...früher ging das in 2-3 Teilen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderprofie (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, das Gloch kannst sowieso vergessen. Wird da demnächst sogar verboten mit dem Boot zu fischen und wer weiß wie veruntieft das wird. Dann schwimmt ehe kein Zander mehr da rein. Lg


----------



## zanderzone (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was heißt demnächst? Wird doch schon 5 Jahre drüber gesprochen, dass es dicht gemacht wird.. Verklappen tuen die doch auch schon 2-3 Jahre! Habe noch keine Tiefenveränderung bemerkt..


----------



## Zanderprofie (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In den nächsten Jahren. Ein Nothafen wird da noch gebaut, wenn Boote Probleme haben. Dann dürfen die da anlegen. Habe wohl einige Stellen gesehen, wo die etwas gekippt haben.


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Um welches Gewässer geht es denn?
 Kann diese Beschreibungen irgendwie nicht so recht zuordnen...


----------



## zorra (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Um welches Gewässer geht es denn?
> Kann diese Beschreibungen irgendwie nicht so recht zuordnen...


...Gorssel an der Ijssel.
gr.zorra


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ah ok danke, an der ijssel bin ich so gut wie nie unterwegs..


----------



## Zanderangler1 (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> Das wird am R-Laag auch kommen...Irgendwann....der Abraum der Holdings muss ja irgendwo hin...und das Laag ist schon tiefer wie geplannt.
> gr.zorra



Abraum der Holdings? Die Verklappen den verseuchten Schlamm aus der intensiven Landwirtschaft. Durchsetzt mit Düngemitteln, schwarz, saumäßig am stinken und total konterminiert. Darüber schütten die dann zur Abdeckung jeweils immer eine Lage weißen Sand! In Arnhem haben die das an einigen Löchern schon vollbracht, sind jetzt stinkende Zeitbomben auch für die nahe Umgebung. Habe da einen Bericht von einem Verantwortlichen vom Verband Oost Nederland gelesen. Es geht nur darum den Giftschlamm kostengünstig zu entsorgen anstatt diesen teuer auf dafür vorgesehenen Deponien entladen zu müssen.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo
Ich habe vor am We nach Holland zu fahren ,zur Wahl steht das Hollands Diep oder Rhederlaag .
Wie sieht es mit Hochwasser aus ?
Kann mit den Wasserstandsmeldungen nichts anfangen da ich die Gewässer nicht kenne.
Für eine Einschätzung wäre ich Dankbar .

Ralf


----------



## zorra (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe vor am We nach Holland zu fahren ,zur Wahl steht das Hollands Diep oder Rhederlaag .
> Wie sieht es mit Hochwasser aus ?
> Kann mit den Wasserstandsmeldungen nichts anfangen da ich die Gewässer nicht kenne.
> ...


...fischen kannste trotz Hochwasser noch...Pegel steigt noch....Wind ist 4BFT in Böen 6Bft am Samstag...die NKS aufem Diep ist letzte WE.bei der selben Windstärke abgesagt worden..ich glaube nicht das sie diese WE.dort angeln...musste aber selber Entscheiden.
gr.zorra


----------



## fischhändler (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Der Pegel ist ok
aber Achtung der wind ist aus der angesagten Richtung ist nicht ohne


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Danke erstmal für die Info.

Schleche bedingungen aber ich muss es versuchen,zum Re sind es ja nur 280 km .
Werde es So u Mo versuchen.


----------



## zorra (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Info.
> 
> Schleche bedingungen aber ich muss es versuchen,zum Re sind es ja nur 280 km .
> Werde es So u Mo versuchen.


....wenn Lobith 12m+ hat ist die Slippe am Laag weg...10,75m haben wir jetzt...halt ELWIS im Auge...Wasser steigt noch.
gr.zorra


----------



## s3nad (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zorra schrieb:


> ....wenn Lobith 12m+ hat ist die Slippe am Laag weg...10,75m haben wir jetzt...halt ELWIS im Auge...Wasser steigt noch.
> gr.zorra



Elwis sagt jetzt schon :







Viel Glück das es bis Sonntag besser wird, wenn ich allerdings den Wetterbericht dabei sehe, brauchst Du eher nen Wunder als Glück. :-(
Wir werden evtl fahren, allerdings nen großes EVTL.


----------



## zorra (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo..Maastricht meldet auch ********....NKS fällt auch aus und ist auf nächste Woche verschoben.
gr.zorra


----------



## benihana (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hatte auch Rhederlaag überlegt, beim dem Wind lasse ich es aber lieber bleiben.


----------



## TROUTCATCHER (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin.

Kann mir jemand ne Info geben, ob und bis zu welchem Wasserstand das Slippen am Rhederlaag möglich ist? Würde gerne am Sonntag dort fischen.

Besten Dank.


----------



## s3nad (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie in einigen Post vorher schon erwähnt: Ab 12m Pegel in Lobith brauchste nicht mehr hinzufahren da die Slippe unter Wasser ist.

Aktuell: 11.8m tendenz fallend.

Viel Glück!

https://www.elwis.de/gewaesserkunde/Wasserstaende/Wasserstaende_start.php?target=2&pegelId=efe13a3d-f239-4655-9c13-4ac56dfa4478


----------



## Marf22 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi ihr,
hab mal ein paar Fragen. Wir wollen mit unseren SOT auch mal ein bissel die Baggerseen  unsicher machen. Vispas is vorhanden. Gibt es irgendwelche  besondere Regeln auf die wir beim Fischen vom Kajak achten müssen. Dürfen wir 2 montierte Ruten mit aufs Yak nehmen. Und auch damit fischen. Zum Beispiel  eine als tote Rute.  
Müssen wir eventuell besondere Sicherheitsausrüstung mitnehmen? Man findet nicht wirklich viel im Netz und die Infos sind sehr spärlich.  Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## gpsjunkie (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Marf, grüsse Dich. Frage doch mal hier: http://www.viskayaks.nl/

So wie man das auf den Bildern sieht geht das wohl. Und ich denke wenn du nicht über 20 km/h schnell paddelst sollte man auch nicht viel beachten. Geht uns mit den Bellys ja auch nicht anders. Empfohlen ist es wohl, aber nicht Gesetz.


----------



## Marf22 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hey Jochen,

danke schon mal, die Seiter kannte ich noch nicht. 

Um Grevelinger Meer will ich dieses Jahr zum Heringesangeln, ddie letzte Schmach ausbügeln.:vik:


----------



## zorra (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Marf22 schrieb:


> Hey Jochen,
> 
> danke schon mal, die Seiter kannte ich noch nicht.
> 
> Um Grevelinger Meer will ich dieses Jahr zum Heringesangeln, ddie letzte Schmach ausbügeln.:vik:


...geh mal auf Totalfishing.nl....auf die linke Seite runter auf Kajakjagers...Daniel Post schreibt dort viel...auch Fotos...der ist viel in Südholland und Weltweit unterwegs...der hat auch nur nee Rettungsweste an...ob dat für die Dinger Pflicht ist weiss ich nicht...aber von Vorteil.
gr.zorra


----------



## Marf22 (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, moin,
danke für die Links. Scheint alles nicht so wild reglementiert zu sein. Wir werden es mal angreifen:m


----------



## gpsjunkie (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jo die Schmach....... Danach war es noch schlimmer. Kontrollen ob wirklich nur 3 Haken am Paternoster und Einhaltung des Mindestmasses. Dadurch ein passender Hering. Dafür 540km gefahren. 

Sorry für den OT aber das musste raus.


----------



## zorra (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...war noch jemand los...waren Gestern mit 5 Boote aufem See..Null...dann sind wir noch aufem Fluss gewesen..Dreck ohne Ende die Strömung über den Buhnen war auch heftig...auf 2m gabs dann noch 4Bisse und einen Aussteiger...an der Slippe hatten die andern auch nee Null...aber Haupsache schönes Wetter.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ihr wart aber nicht in Gorssel, oder? Wo habt ihr denn bitte bei 6,97m geslippt? Da war doch alles weg..


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wie hoch ist der normale Wasserstand am Rhederlaag?
Derzeit sind es ja 9,74 m .


----------



## zorra (15. Februar 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ihr wart aber nicht in Gorssel, oder? Wo habt ihr denn bitte bei 6,97m geslippt? Da war doch alles weg..


..nee...wir waren in der Nähe der NKS-Strecke von nächster Woche am Lek....ich nehme immer Lohbith bis 14m weiss ich immer noch was zum angeln...ob es dann noch Sinn macht ist nee andere Frage...aber da es in meiner Ecke an der Ijssel von Land aus nicht ging sind wir aufs Boot.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gorssel hat sich jetzt wohl endgültig erledigt.. Wie ich von einem Bekannten erfahren habe, kippen die wohl sieben Schiffe die Stunde ab.. Einige Bereiche wurden schon angehoben. Ernster können die es wohl nicht machen.. Das wars leider!!


----------



## Doktorzander (18. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin Gemeinde,war jemand kürzlich auf dem Gloch?Macht das angeln da überhaupt noch Sinn im Zusammenhang mit dem Verklappetn,beißen die zettis überhsupt noch?


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2016)

Siehe einen Post über dir!


----------



## Doktorzander (18. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Zanderzone hab ich gelesen,aber im januar und Februar haben die es auch schon getan,und trotzdem gab's zweistellige Fänge am Tag...daher die Frage...vlt.war einer vor kurzem da...


----------



## Zanderprofie (18. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Demnächst wird das Bootsangeln sowieso dort verboten.


----------



## Zanderprofie (19. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das Gloch kann man vergessen, bin da gewesen. Das Gewässer ist total verklappt. Schade...........


----------



## Doktorzander (20. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stimmt ,war gestern auch da ,das war's wohl....


----------



## edi1974 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bin neuling in sachen zanderangeln ...würde gerne vertikalangeln mitmachen !!!wie wo???wäre für jede hilfe dankbar...gruß edi


----------



## HAPE-1909 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mit Boot oder Belly wäre es ne Möglichkeit... 

Oder was für Antworten erwartest/erhoffst du?


----------



## vonda1909 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

hallo
was ist vertikalangeln?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



vonda1909 schrieb:


> hallo
> was ist vertikalangeln?



Köder vom Boot runterlassen und in Bodennähe auf und ab bewegen.


----------



## s3nad (27. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Um nicht zuviel Verwirrung in die Diskussion zu bringen, kannst auch pelagisch vom Boot aus Gas geben :-D 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## vonda1909 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

danke.
also pilken würde man auch sagen


----------



## vonda1909 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

wäre ja sonst auch blöde  mit dem boot übern fisch zu fahren um dann den köder weit auszuwerfen .


----------



## zanderzone (27. März 2016)

vonda1909 schrieb:


> danke. also pilken würde man auch sagen



Ähm nein.. Würde man nicht sagen.. Gib das doch einfach bei GOOGLE oder YOUTUBE ein!!


----------



## vonda1909 (28. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

na dann schaue ich mir mal Dr. Google an.


----------



## YakuzaInk (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bis vor ein paar Tagen war der thread hier noch recht niveauvoll...


----------



## zanderzone (29. März 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann bring doch mal wieder Niveau in die Runde!


----------



## mr-echolot (3. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

OK,gehen wir mal wieder Angeln.
War am letzten Tag der Raubfischsaison am Rhederlaag,super Wetter deshalb auch mehr als 10 Boote auf dem Wasser.
Ich habe drei schöne Barsche auf einen kleinen Gummifisch gefangen.
Ärgerlich, mir haben sie jetzt zum 2.mal mein Stützrad geklaut
erste mal vor 3 Jahren.Ich Hoffe nur,dass ich der Einzige war dem sie was gestohlen haben,oder???
Gr. mr-echolot


----------



## Zanderprofie (18. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, hat schon mal jemand auf der Ijssel in den Buhnen mit einem Belly Boat gefischt????  Ist das zu machen?  lg


----------



## zanderzone (19. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kumpel von mir hat das schon oft gemacht.. auch Buhnenwechsel sind kein Problem, sagt er. Mir ist die Sache, aber irgendwie zu heikel.
Wenn dann würde ich das auch nur zu zweit machen..


----------



## s3nad (20. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also ich hab es an der Ijssel noch nicht gesehen, und wie Tripple xXx schon erwähnte, wäre mir auch way to risky!


----------



## Zanderprofie (20. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Also die Sicherheit geht natürlich vor, es gehen immer mehr mit Belly auf den Fluss. Mir hat man gesagt, dass die Strömung dich immer wieder in die Buhne drückt. Natürlich ist es ungewohnt, aber was soll mit Schwimmweste passieren?!


----------



## zanderzone (21. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Also die Sicherheit geht natürlich vor, es gehen immer mehr mit Belly auf den Fluss. Mir hat man gesagt, dass die Strömung dich immer wieder in die Buhne drückt. Natürlich ist es ungewohnt, aber was soll mit Schwimmweste passieren?!



Wenn du hin willst, sag Bescheid.. Ich bin dabei!!!#6


----------



## Zanderprofie (21. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, mache ich!!!!


----------



## s3nad (25. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin zusammen, vielleicht für den einen oder anderen noch interessant, ich habe mich gerade mit nem Kumpel angemeldet:

Werdet NKS-Champion auf den niederländischen Flüssen im Zanderfischen!!! „like“-Emoticon 
"NKS-Revieren/NKS-Fluss"
Auf geht’s Raubfischangler…lasst euch vom NKS-Wettkampffieber berauschen und meldet euch zu diesem fantastischen Ereignis an. Insgesamt werden in diesem Jahr 3 top Zander-Flüsse befischt und ich kann euch nur empfehlen an diesem Ereignis teilzunehmen. Es wäre für euch ein wunderbarer Einstieg ins NKS-Wettkampfgeschehen, ihr würdet sehr viel im Bereich Vertikalfischen vom Boot aus dazulernen und die besten Zander-Flüsse in Holland kennenlernen. Ja und wer weiß…eventuell werdet ihr sogar der neue NKS-Champion auf den niederländischen Flüssen „like“-Emoticon „like“-Emoticon „like“-Emoticon Ebenso könnt ihr euch dort mit den besten Raubfischanglern vergleichen…und wie ich gehört habe, soll eine echte Berühmtheit an den 3 Wettkämpfen teilnehmen „like“-Emoticon „wink“-Emoticon 
Insgesamt können sich noch 7 Teams zu diesem fantastischen Ereignis anmelden und die Gesamtkosten für alle 3 Wettkämpfe betragen 180 €. Also das heißt, 90 € pro Angler, denn es wird immer mit zwei Raubfischangler von einem Boot aus gefischt. Die Zeit läuft, denn am 28 Mai findet der 1 Wettkampf auf der Waal statt...ist der weiterer Flussverlauf des deutschen Rhein. Die weiteren Wettkämpfe finden am 4 September auf der Oude-Maas und am 25 September auf der Nieuwe Merwede statt...ist der letzte Flussabschnitt des Rhein vor dem Rhein-Maas-Delta. Drei fantastische Flüsse in Holland, auf denen es riesigen Spaß macht auf Raubfische zu fischen. 
Also…Damen und Herren der Vertikalen Angelkunst auf Raubfische...los geht es!!! Ihr könnt euch unter folgende E-Mail Adressen anmelden und dort erfahrt ihr auch was es zu gewinnen gibt…
nksnoekbaars@gmail.com oder info@nksnoekbaarsvissen.nl
Viel Erfolg und einen guten Fang wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## zanderzone (25. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Habe schon ein paar mal mitgemacht.. Macht echt Spass!! Welchen Wettkampf habt ihr euch ausgesucht?


----------



## s3nad (25. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Steht doch da, "NKS-Revieren/NKS-Fluss" aber genaueres Info Material bekomme ich auch erst mitte Mai.
Bin noch Jungfräulich, zumindest diesbezogen


----------



## zanderzone (25. April 2016)

Also alle??

Würde lieber die richtige NKS mitfischen.. Nicht Fluss!!


----------



## s3nad (25. April 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Würde ich auch lieber, aber als erste Erfahrungen dbzgl finde ich das egtl ganz nett, zumal man sich auch um die Familie kümmern muss, die allerdings def. zu kurz kommt bei der richtigen Serie. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (26. April 2016)

Du musst ja nicht die ganze Serie mitfischen.. Ist dann natürlich ein riesen Aufwand.. Das ist richtig..


----------



## Kark (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mal eine off-Topic frage an die Experten hier:

 Darf man wieder am Samstag, 28.05 mit Kunstködern fischen oder erst ab dem Sonntag?

 Bin zwar seit Jahren in Holland am fischen aber nie exakt an dem Wochenende (letzter Samstag im Mai) das ich mir darüber Gedanken machen musste ob es einschließlich oder nach diesem Samstag wieder erlaubt ist.

 Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin!

Jedes Jahr die gleiche Problematik und das auch zu recht, weil es einfach zu schwammig ist! ;-)

Aber du darfst an dem Samstag, sprich 28.05., wieder mit Kunstködern angeln.

Bis zum letzten Freitag im Mai gesperrt, ab Samstag wieder offen.. So ist es korrekt!

Petri Heil!


----------



## s3nad (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und et juuuuuuckt!  Bald isset soweit!


----------



## Checco (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

und ich kann an dem Wochenende nicht#c


----------



## s3nad (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

T minus 13 Tage, liebe Freunde des vertikal angelns   

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zimbo1990 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



s3nad schrieb:


> T minus 13 Tage, liebe Freunde des vertikal angelns
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk



XD und ich bin vom 26-29 in julianadorp


----------



## s3nad (17. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zimbo1990 schrieb:


> XD und ich bin vom 26-29 in julianadorp


Nanana, aber erst ab dem 28.05 frei, auch wenn das Wochenende für manchen von uns, inkl. mir, am 26.05 beginnt. [emoji12]


----------



## Zimbo1990 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naanaa werde den Do und Fr Feedern gehen xD


----------



## MadHatter (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich habe ab dem Freitag mein Boot min. 2 Wochen in der Werft und muss schleifen + streichen #q


----------



## Fruehling (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Kark schrieb:


> Mal eine off-Topic frage an die Experten hier:
> 
> Darf man wieder am Samstag, 28.05 mit Kunstködern fischen oder erst ab dem Sonntag?
> 
> ...



Strenggenommen selbstverständlich nicht. Auch bei http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm steht das falsch, obwohl dort sonst viel Richtiges steht. #6

Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit sind die holländischen Behördenvertreter dagegen auch rigoros vorgegangen, was sie anscheinend in den letzten Jahren, wohl offensichtlich resignierend, nicht mehr taten.

Im Grunde wirds einfach, wenn man die Regelung "Schonzeit bis zum letzten Samstag im Mai" auf einen anderen Bereich umlegt:

Bei einer Formulierung, wie z.B. "Urlaub bis kommenden Mittwoch", käme auch niemand auf die Idee, am Mittwoch schon wieder arbeiten zu gehen, oder?


@Kark

Ich hoffe, man trifft sich mal am Wasser, denn auf ein paar Fotos von dir sah ich dich unweit der Stellen, an denen ich auch immer mal wieder unterwegs bin... #:


----------



## s3nad (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Strenggenommen selbstverständlich nicht. Auch bei http://angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/gesetze.htm steht das falsch, obwohl dort sonst viel Richtiges steht. #6
> 
> Vor nicht allzulanger Zeit sind die holländischen Behördenvertreter dagegen auch rigoros vorgegangen, was sie anscheinend in den letzten Jahren, wohl offensichtlich resignierend, nicht mehr taten.
> 
> ...



Also richtig ist das nicht. Deiner These nach dürfte man also erst ab Sonntag wieder auf Raubfisch los ziehen.
Die NKS-Riviere Startet aber Samstag, und die sollten wohl wissen wann die Schonzeit zu ende ist 

Oder ich hab dich jetzt falsch verstanden #t


----------



## zanderzone (23. Mai 2016)

Es heißt; am letzten Samstag im Mai darf man wieder.. Und das war schon immer so.. 

Und die NKS wird sicherlich keinen Fehler machen!


----------



## Fruehling (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es ist, bzw. war, wie ich schrieb.

Laß es vier, laß es fünf Jahre her sein, als das letzte Mal auch auf den Maasplassen am letzten Samstag im Mai im großen Stil kontrolliert und kassiert wurde.

Die Berichte der Jungs, die zur Kasse gebeten wurden, habe ich noch lebhaft im Ohr... :q


----------



## zanderzone (24. Mai 2016)

Nach 16 Jahren Holland noch nie was von gehört, oder Probleme gehabt.. 
Gott sei Dank ist das Thema ja vom Tisch, wie es scheint!


----------



## Skorpio (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo

Ab kommenden Samstag den 28. Mai ist das Angeln mit
Kunstködern wieder erlaubt. Es war schon IMMER so das der letzte Samstag im Mai der offizielle "Anglertag" in den Niederlanden ist und genau deswegen startet ja auch die NKS wieder Samstag 

 Allen eine schöne Saison |wavey:

 MfG


----------



## Checco (25. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai dürfen Barsch und Zander wieder beangelt werden.
So steht es nieder geschrieben, sagst du bei der Kontrolle du angelst auf Hecht hast du die Arschkarte gezogen, der ist nämlich bis einschließlich Samstag geschont...


----------



## Fruehling (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenns ganz blöd lief, reichte dafür in der Vergangenheit bereits der Blick eines pfiffigen Kontrolleurs auf die Ködergröße... :g


----------



## Kasua (26. Mai 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist interessant. 
Wir sind gerade vor Ort und schlagen am Samstag zu. Diese Regelung ist ja doch etwas paradox. 
Aber gut zu wissen das es nicht als Kavaliersdelikt geahndet wird.


----------



## Kark (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen,

 war zufällig jemand jetzt die Tage an der Maas unterwegs und könnte eine Auskunft geben wie es sich mit dem Hochwasser verhält?

 Macht es Sinn dieses Wochenende da aufzuschlagen zum vertikalen?

 Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------



## zanderzone (3. Juni 2016)

Maas weiß ich nicht, aber Ijssel ist Landunter!


----------



## n0rdfriese (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Soweit ich das über den Wasserstand Online beurteilen kann, sollte die Maas befischbar sein. 
http://www.waterstandlimburg.nl/Home/Waterstanden


----------



## axeka1510 (3. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wollte morgen zum Rein 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (4. Juni 2016)

Rhein? Da wird die Fahrt wohl umsonst sein


----------



## YakuzaInk (5. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War gestern auf der Maas, Hochwasser war keins, leicht erhöht.. dafür aber für die Maas extreme Strömungsverhältnisse.

Normal sind ca 300qm pro Sek, aktuell sind es um die 900qm.. + jede menge Unrat im Wasser..


----------



## Lumpi 1966 (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

bei dem Regen was im moment runter kommt wird auch noch bis ende Juni noch erhöter Wasserstand in NL Maas sein mit guten Druck drauf, übrigens ich wollte in Kleinanzeige meine 2 Angelboote zum Verkauf einsetzen aber irgenwie finde ich nicht wie ich es mache sollte ?? ich finde es etwas sehr umständlich,,, 2,5m Schlauchboot und 3m gfk Boot,, PN wenn einer was wissen möchte und bilder
gruß Uwe


----------



## Doktorzander (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin zusammen,war die Tage einer an der Ijssel?Und kann mir sagen ob das Wasser immer noch so trüb ist wie vor zwei Wochen?Ist zwar Hochwasser,aber der Dreck müsste doch weg sein ,oder?


----------



## HAPE-1909 (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Letzte Woche war ich kurz da.
Da war das Hochwasser trüb und dreckig.

Seitdem ist der Pegel weiterhin gestiegen - gehe nicht davon aus, das es besser ist.


----------



## sore (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Checco schrieb:


> ab dem letzten Samstag im Mai dürfen Barsch und Zander wieder beangelt werden.
> So steht es nieder geschrieben, sagst du bei der Kontrolle du angelst auf Hecht hast du die Arschkarte gezogen, der ist nämlich bis einschließlich Samstag geschont...





Ich steh bei der Aussage jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch, gibt es dazu eine Quelle?


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Frank aus Lev (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



sore schrieb:


> Ich steh bei der Aussage jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch, gibt es dazu eine Quelle?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Da ich die Aussage auch immer etwas schwammig fand, habe ich in Holland direkt im Angelshop gefragt.
Es ist also definitiv so das man ab dem letztsten Samstag im Mai wieder auf Hecht Zander und Barsch ohne einschränkungen Angeln darf.
Info stammt vom hengeldiscount.nl


----------



## RheinTim (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

War hier jemand die letzten Tage am Hollands Diep unterwegs?
Wollte Dienstag dort hin. Ist aber bestimmt ne menge Druck drauf.


----------



## gpsjunkie (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Apropo Hollands Diep. Ist die Tide die bei mir im Windfinder angezeigt wird ausschlaggebend für den Fang?


----------



## Marius (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist ja echt der Hammer wie lange es schon diesen Thread gibt. Seit 2007 

Ich habe schon ganz am Anfang etwas geschrieben 

Wünsche allen Vertikalanglen eine erfolgreiche Saison.


----------



## Tim78 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mahlzeit , schau auch mal wieder vorbei ....:vik:
In Zeiten von FB und Wats App wird es aber schon ruhiger hier .
#h#h#h#h


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Stimmt


----------



## zanderzone (30. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat jemand eigentlich noch mal in der letzten Zeit was vom Gorssler-Loch gehört?? Sind die da immer noch am Kippen, oder verlegen die das wieder auf die Winterzeit?


----------



## s3nad (30. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich hör ständig etwas von löchern... Die heißen aber Arsch  bist du sonntag bei der nks? Wahrscheinlich wird unser tag abgesagt wegen zu starkem Wind. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (30. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Denke wir machen nicht mit..  Ijssel nervt mich zur Zeit einfach nur.. Und dann auch noch 60 € zu zahlen um den Arsch abzubekommen, habe ich auch keine Lust zu.. Wo dann hin, wissen wir aber noch nicht.. Hätte wohl bock auf den Nordseekanal, aber Kumpel wollte lieber zur Waal.. Haben aber noch nicht wieder drüber gequatscht..


----------



## s3nad (30. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Aso, falls der Wettkampf ausfällt muss ich mir auch noch was überlegen. Bin ab Montag in Irland für 3 Wochen. Totaler Entzug. Hoffe ich komme dort wenigstens Sonntags dazu Hechte zu ärgern. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (30. August 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In Irland muss man dazu kommen ;-) Denn letzte Zeit noch mal losgewesen??


----------



## Zanderprofie (22. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sind wieder voll am kippen, das war es wohl mit dem G-loch!!!


----------



## HeikoNRW (24. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Welche Ruten fischt ihr so?


----------



## hanzz (24. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wft penzill vertical spin 1,90m 12-48 g


----------



## zanderzone (28. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Sind wieder voll am kippen, das war es wohl mit dem G-loch!!!



Zum Kotzen!! Werde es trotzdem noch mal im Winter versuchen.. Wenn nicht, dann muss es wohl nach Rhederlaag gehen.. Nützt ja nix.. Mit Belly nicht wirklich top, aber alternativen gibt es leider auch nur wenige..

War jemand die letzten Tage mal in der Ijssel vom Ufer aus? Geht da schon mehr??


----------



## zanderzone (28. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Welche Ruten fischt ihr so?



SPRO Godfather parabolic
und
Okuma One m Baitcaster


----------



## zorra (28. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Zum Kotzen!! Werde es trotzdem noch mal im Winter versuchen.. Wenn nicht, dann muss es wohl nach Rhederlaag gehen.. Nützt ja nix.. Mit Belly nicht wirklich top, aber alternativen gibt es leider auch nur wenige..
> 
> War jemand die letzten Tage mal in der Ijssel vom Ufer aus? Geht da schon mehr??


...die Stückzahlen sind seid juni gut....aber leider nur Friten..die letzten 2Wo.wat schleppend...dat wird in meiner Ecke auch nicht besser...Koman haben wir schon wieder gesichtet.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (29. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Bruder ist jetzt gerade an der Ijssel und fängt auch nicht besonders gut.. Ein paar kleine Zander.. Werde es Sonntag trotzdem mal versuchen.. Der Wasserstand ist natürlich auch erschreckend...


----------



## zorra (29. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist jetzt gerade an der Ijssel und fängt auch nicht besonders gut.. Ein paar kleine Zander.. Werde es Sonntag trotzdem mal versuchen.. Der Wasserstand ist natürlich auch erschreckend...


...joop dann mach mal Meldung..vielleicht gibts in deiner Ecke noch ein paar grössere.
gr.zorra


----------



## zanderzone (30. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Glaube wir fischen in der gleichen Ecke ;-)


----------



## HAPE-1909 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bekannter war letztes Wochenende mit seinem neuen Boot los.
Samstag an der Slippe Zutphen die Ecke und am Sonntag Rhederlaag+stromauf unterwegs.

Fangtechnisch mit 2 Mann 1 Zander und 3 Hechte - allesamt nichts großes.


----------



## Marcello88 (30. September 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo zusammen 

Wollte mit einem Kumpel in 2 Wochen einen Angel Urlaub in Holland machen.
Leider wissen wir immer noch nicht wohin die Reise gehen soll.

Gefischt werden soll vorzugsweise vom Boot aus ( 6ps Benziner + minn Kita traxxis 55lbs)

Natürlich sollte man auch in der Umgebung eine Unterkunft finden können wo man auch slippen könnte.

Ich hoffe jemand hat Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir ein paar Tipps geben


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, also die Zander beissen sehr gut. Habe dieses Jahr immer zwischen 5-8 Stck gefangen und das vom Ufer!!!!


----------



## shafty262 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Hallo, also die Zander beissen sehr gut. Habe dieses Jahr immer zwischen 5-8 Stck gefangen und das vom Ufer!!!!


Vertikal oder wie meinste das jetzt? Und worauf bezieht sich das Posting?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Gut lesen!!!!!!!


----------



## shafty262 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Gut lesen!!!!!!!


Was meinst du mit gut lesen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit gut lesen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk




Er schrieb: *und das vom UFER#h:m*


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Er schrieb: *und das vom UFER#h:m*


Das hab ich gelesen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dann verstehe ich deine Frage nicht;-)


----------



## shafty262 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hat er vertikal am Ufer geangelt oder normales Uferangeln betrieben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zanderzone (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Geworfen!


----------



## hanzz (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Vertikal geworfen oder normal ? [emoji6]


----------



## YakuzaInk (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



hanzz schrieb:


> Vertikal geworfen oder normal ? [emoji6]



|jump:#6


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, hat einer schon was vom Rhederlaag gehört? Geht da schon was?


----------



## gpsjunkie (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nix? Ok dann fahr ich selber guggen.


----------



## Daniel1983 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Sind am Weekend am HV und HD ggf. noch en Fluss!


----------



## zorra (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Nix? Ok dann fahr ich selber guggen.


...steht doch hier 2 Boote mit jeweils 5 Fische...andere Rubrik..aufen Fluss gehts besser Kumpel hatte So.-Nachmittag 11sck,1Barsch eni Rapfen...aber wie zur Zeit überall alles Friten.
gr.zorra


----------



## fischhändler (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ist wer am Montag am Rheederlaag


----------



## gpsjunkie (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

So, gestern mal ne Tour mit dem neuen Dampfer gemacht. Auf dem Rhederlaag hatten wir nur drei Bisse, die wir nicht verwerten konnten. Bei den anderen Booten (8stk) haben wir auch keinen Fisch gesehen. Versucht haben wir es von 8.00Uhr bis 10.30Uhr. Danach waren wir dann Richtung Bijland unterwegs. Gefangen haben wir nur im Fluss. 7 Zander und einen Wels von 82 cm war das Ergebniss. 

Nicht so überzeugend, aber für mich war alles anders und ich muss erstmal wieder alles neu erkunden. Kann nur besser werden.


----------



## Tim78 (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Jochen,  ich lese was vom neuen Dämpfer???? 
Male frage in eigener Sache, die Jahres parkkarte für reederlag gibt es die noch und wenn ja wo und was kostet sie?  War ewig nicht da und hab mich erschrocken was die mittlerweile an Parkgebühr nehmen


----------



## mr-echolot (31. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri,alle Gebühren ab 2016 kann man auf 

www.rhederlaag.nl einsehen.

mr-echolot


----------



## zanderzone (3. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es waren ja bestimmt welche in der letzten Zeit mit dem Boot auf der Ijssel! Ist da evtl. irgendjemand übers Gorssler-Loch gefahren und hat mal geschaut ob es schon flacher geworden ist??


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Haben da viel gekippt!!!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ändert mal die Überschrift in  "*PILKEN in HOLLAND*"
Vertikalangeln ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Willmalwassagen, änder du einfach deinen Namen in Lächerlich!


@ zanderprofie: Das weiss ich, aber ich will wohl mal wissen wie viel die gekippt haben!


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein Kumpel war im Oktober da und er sagte, da kam jede halbe Stunde ein großes Boot voll mit Sand. Mehr weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Naja.. ich werde Ende November mal drauf und schauen.. Sollte es das gewesen sein, dann werden halt andere Gewässer beangelt. Schade ist es trotzdem, weil gerad mit dem Belly ist es dort schon ne angenehme Angelei..


----------



## s3nad (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderzone zum Loch kann ich nix sagen, sry.
Rheederlag ging Dienstag nix, auch wenn sehr viel Aktivität an der Oberfläche zu beobachten war.


----------



## zanderzone (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Is noch zu früh für die Seen.. Wasser hat noch über 10 Grad!! Wird noch wohl ein paar Wochen dauern bis se in die Seen ziehen..


----------



## Daniel1983 (4. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Waren Montag am Rhederlaag, morgens haben die Barsche gebissen wie blöd!!!! Später im Fluss gingen Zander ohne Ende.....Waren aber im See vlt. nur 45 min bis sich der Nebel gelichtet hat. Tag davor am HD war durchwachsen! Weniger Fisch aber kugelrunde! 

TL


----------



## Tim78 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Leute Leute, was den zurzeit in an der Ijssel los?  War gestern dort auf jeden aber wirklich fast jeden BUhnenkopf standen Spinnfischer. Auf dem Wasser bestimmt 25 Boote und das auf der Strecke von vielleicht 3km. Das war schon heftig, das da überhaupt noch was gefangen wird...


----------



## Hoffi (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jep zurzeit ist da echt die Hölle los. Die jahre zuvor war es eher eine seltenheit, dass ich auf andere angler gestoßen bin. 

Tim78 bist du zufällig der bellyboot nutzer, der gegen die starke strömung kämpfen musste?:q


----------



## zanderzone (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Beißt ja auch wir hulle!! Spricht sich natürlich rum..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tim78 (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ne Gott sei dank nicht,  bin der mit dem silbernen Aluboot ( siehe Alben)


----------



## Hoffi (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ah ok, hab nämlich vor kurzem einen bellyboot fahrer dort getroffen, der ebenfalls aus ahaus kommt.


----------



## gpsjunkie (6. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die Wahnsinnigen mit dem Belly auf der Ijssel. Und das bei so niedrig Wasser.

Tim, habe dich gar nicht gesehen als ich an der Kante stand.


----------



## s3nad (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wir waren gestern in Zutphen und Deventer, u.a. auch am "Loch" das zugeschüttet wird. Sind nur rein um die Wassertiefe abzuchecken. Glaube vor nem Jahr war ich das letzte mal da und meine mich erinnern zu können zwischen 26-30m Tiefe dort gehabt zu haben. Nachdem die ja wie verrückt da schütten sind es jetzt im Schnitt 12-14m Tiefe.
Zu krass was da auf dem Wasser abgeht. Auf dem kleinen See haben sich gestern ca. 10 Boote + 3 Bellyboote + 3 Schlauchboote getummelt. Dazu dann noch eine ordentliche Anzahl Ufer Angler. Hab mir das Schauspiel 5min angeschaut und bin dann wieder raus auf die Ijssel.
Dienstag waren wir auch in Doesburg bzw. Giesbeek. War schon lustig. Musste iwie daran denken wie ich mich aufgeregt hätte wenn ich an dem Tag vom Ufer losgezogen wäre.
Jede gute und bekannte Buhne war mit nem Boot belegt. Vom Ufer werfen wäre quasi ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit gewesen. 
War ne ganz gute Session, gestern und Dienstag.


----------



## zorra (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

...und die Gewässer wo komplettes Entnahme Verbot besteht sind Menschen leer....aber man hört garnix mehr vom Gooimeer haben die dat zugeschütte????nach Gorssel kommt wohl dat R-Laag dran.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja von den Fängen her kann man nicht meckern aber der Auflauf an Anglern ist schon Heftig .
@Jochen warst du am Ufer unterwegs ?
Ich fahr in der Woche nochmal hoffe dann auf etwas Ruhe am Wasser:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## gpsjunkie (7. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, ja ich war vom Ufer aus in bester Louis Trenkner Manier unterwegs.

Ne Gooimeer kann man hin und wieder auf Totalfishing lesen das es da nicht mehr läuft. Die Fischer sollen da auch mega zugeschlagen haben.


----------



## Niveaubremse (12. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Darf man mit 3 Ruten auf Raubfisch angeln, wenn man den Vispas hat?


----------



## Spiker86 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nein darf man nicht!
Zusätzliche Erlaubnis zur dritten rute ist notwendig!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Spiker86 schrieb:


> Zusätzliche Erlaubnis zur dritten rute ist notwendig!


Und das jeweilige Gewässer muss explizit 3 Ruten erlaubt haben.


----------



## Spiker86 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Und das jeweilige Gewässer muss explizit 3 Ruten erlaubt haben.



Stimmt genau


----------



## Kark (24. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Guten Morgen zusammen,

 war mal jemand von euch die Tage am Rhederlaag?
 So langsam müsste da doch jetzt ordentlich was gehen oder?

 Gruß


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hmm ordentlich und Rhederlaag in einem Satz? ich muss da mal öfter hin um das auch sagen zu können.

War schon ne weile nicht da.


----------



## zorra (24. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hmm ordentlich und Rhederlaag in einem Satz? ich muss da mal öfter hin um das auch sagen zu können.
> 
> War schon ne weile nicht da.


haha sehr Gut....der einzige der dort fängt ist Johnny Relaes ist ein Deutscher-Guide und hat da 5 Boote liegen laut seiner Website....war am Sa.da beim Kumpel aufen Camping Boote habe ich keine gesehen die lagen wenn wohl alle auf dem letzten Loch...aber auf der Ijssel zwischen Deventer und Zwolle muss es zur Zeit gut laufen...Quelle NL-Angler getroffen bei Kruidenier Haarksbergen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Tim78 (25. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Letztes We kann ich mir gut vorstellen das keine oder nur wenige Boote auf dem Redeerlag waren .Bei Orkan Böen ist es nicht gerade die erste Wahl....:q:q:q:q
Hab da selber mal ne böse Überraschung in Form von Sturmböen erlebt und das war gar nicht so lustig . Man sollte die Wasserfläche gerade mit kleinen Booten nicht unterschätzen .
@Gpsjunky meld dich wenn Bock hast Rechtzeitig Können uns ja mal wieder dort treffen #h


----------



## gpsjunkie (25. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Tim, letztes mal haste uns zu doll vorgeführt. Das war schon ätzend. Aber gerne wieder. Ich werde da am 22.12 aufschlagen. Da habe ich Urlaub und ist, wenn Wetter und Gesundheit mich lassen fest geplant. Evtl noch den 10.12 oder 17.12. Das hängt aber davon ab was Kumpel sagt. Wir wollen schon mal in den Wald bisserl mit der Kette spielen.


----------



## Fishangler (28. November 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

war wer letztes Wochenende am Rhederlaag und könnte einen Statusbericht abgeben?


----------



## Nin-ja (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war da, sehr schlecht. Sehr viele Boote und kein Biss. Die vereinzelte Zander die mann Fängt wurden alle mitgenommen für Weihnacht. Leider gibt es immer noch zu viele Deutscher die Fische mitnehmen und sind die Deutsche Tolle Sportangler in der Minderheit. Fisch zu Hause alles Kaputt und bleib weg in Holland.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Ich war da, sehr schlecht. Sehr viele Boote und kein Biss. Die vereinzelte Zander die mann Fängt wurden alle mitgenommen für Weihnacht. Leider gibt es immer noch zu viele Deutscher die Fische mitnehmen und sind die Deutsche Tolle Sportangler in der Minderheit. Fisch zu Hause alles Kaputt und bleib weg in Holland.



Naja!
Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir zu - habe selber noch nie einen in NL gefangenen Fisch mitgenommen, bzw. abgeschlagen.

Allerdings ist die Argumentation selbstverständlich nicht schlüssig, solange es bei euch landesweit erlaubt ist, "Zander bei sich zu haben" und nur in ein paar Federatien z.B. Hecht immer zurückgesetzt werden muß.

Warum schließt Ihr den Zander nicht komplett vom Mitnehmen aus?


----------



## Nin-ja (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

... ich habe Großes respect für die tolle Deutsche Sportangler die von weit kommen und das Zanderanglen lieb haben. Aber leider gibt es zu viele andere die hier mitlesen. Also seit vorsicht.

 Ich bin kein Gesetzgeber, sonst war überhaupt das mitnehmen für Ausländer in Holland Verboten. 2 Zander kann man zu Hause doch auch fangen?


----------



## zanderzone (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Nin-ja, du musst mal die Krirche im Dorf lassen!

Ich fische nun seit 16 Jahren in Holland und da habe ich schon einiges gesehen. Holländer, Deutsch, Russen... alle nehmen Fisch mit! Nicht nur die Deutschen.. Gott sei Dank wissen die Deutschen, die ich kenne, sich bei euch zu benemen und halten sich an C&R!! Aber man kann auch nichts dagegen sagen, wenn mal ein Fisch mitgenommen wird, vor allem weißt du ja auch gar nicht, warum er abgeschlagen wurde.. Er wurde vielleicht ja auch entnommen, weil er es nicht geschafft hätte.. Du darfst einfach nicht alle Deutsche über einen Kamm scheeren.. Bei euch Holländern gibt es nämlich auch genug scharze Schafe!! Und das nicht zu knapp!!!


----------



## zorra (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> ... ich habe Großes respect für die tolle Deutsche Sportangler die von weit kommen und das Zanderanglen lieb haben. Aber leider gibt es zu viele andere die hier mitlesen. Also seit vorsicht.
> 
> Ich bin kein Gesetzgeber, sonst war überhaupt das mitnehmen für Ausländer in Holland Verboten. 2 Zander kann man zu Hause doch auch fangen?


...das wäre das Beste oder ein Fangfenster wie z.b am Volkerrak.
gr.zorra


----------



## nostradamus (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Ich war da, sehr schlecht. Sehr viele Boote und kein Biss. Die vereinzelte Zander die mann Fängt wurden alle mitgenommen für Weihnacht. Leider gibt es immer noch zu viele Deutscher die Fische mitnehmen und sind die Deutsche Tolle Sportangler in der Minderheit. Fisch zu Hause alles Kaputt und bleib weg in Holland.




Hi,

verstehe dich zu 100%! 

Allerdings mache bitte nicht den fehler zu denken, dass alle DEUTESCHEN so sind! 

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Nin-ja (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mein bedeutung war niemals alle Deutscher über einen Kamm zu scheeren, aber leider sehe ich zu oft das es passiert. Nicht nur in Rhederlaag, aber auch kleines Wasser mit sehr verwundbare Fischbestände. Und leider ja, sind es hauptsächlich leute mit Deutsche Kennzeichenschilder in mein Regio... Das bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Deutscher so ist!

 Es freut mich naturlich auch das die Mehrheit nur kommt für die Hobby und Catch & Release machen. Das ist etwas gutes, und die leute mag ich sehr gern. Ich habe mehre Deutsche Angelfreunde. Es ist schön und sinnvoll tipps aus zu wechseln, aber seit *bitte vorsicht mit die **Öffentlichkeit von infos*. Leider reden viele mit mit einem anderen Interesse... 

 Weiter Petri, und die richtige Sportangler grüße ich gerne in Holland. :m


----------



## mr-echolot (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri, ich fische schon seit Jahren in Holland mit meinem Boot auf Zander und &. Meine Angelgebiete sind Nord-Mittelholland.Im August
habe ich bei Huisen gefischt,dort waren noch 8 Boote auf dem Wasser,verschiedene Boote waren mit 3-4 Angler besetzt.Gegen Mittag kam auf einmal die Polizei mit mehreren Booten und haben Alle kontroliert.Ich konnte von meinem Boot aus sehen,wie verschiedene Angelkollegen Fische über Bord schmissen.
Abends im Hafen habe ich den Hafenmeister 
darauf angesprochen der mir mitteilte,daß zuviel Zander und Hechte im Besitz von 10 Angler waren,alle haben eine Anzeige bekommen.Ich habe ihn gefragt,ob auch Ausländer dabei waren,was er verneinte.
Fazit: es wird gerne schnell über ausländische Angelkollegen gerichtet,aber man sollte auch vor der eigenen Türe kehren.
Mfg.mr-echolot


----------



## nostradamus (19. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Nin-ja schrieb:


> Mein bedeutung war niemals alle Deutscher über einen Kamm zu scheeren, aber leider sehe ich zu oft das es passiert. Nicht nur in Rhederlaag, aber auch kleines Wasser mit sehr verwundbare Fischbestände. Und leider ja, sind es hauptsächlich leute mit Deutsche Kennzeichenschilder in mein Regio... Das bedeutet nicht, dass jeder Deutscher so ist!
> 
> Es freut mich naturlich auch das die Mehrheit nur kommt für die Hobby und Catch & Release machen. Das ist etwas gutes, und die leute mag ich sehr gern. Ich habe mehre Deutsche Angelfreunde. Es ist schön und sinnvoll tipps aus zu wechseln, aber seit *bitte vorsicht mit die **Öffentlichkeit von infos*. Leider reden viele mit mit einem anderen Interesse...
> 
> Weiter Petri, und die richtige Sportangler grüße ich gerne in Holland. :m



Hi,

wir verstehen uns #6
Mein Bruder hat mal was nettes erlebt, als er in Holland fischen war:

Er fischte auf Hecht und Zander und neben ihm waren einheimische, die nicht wirklich freundlich waren. Dies änderte sich schlagartig, als sie gesehen haben, dass der fang gut behandelt wurde und zurück gesetzt wurde! #6 Im anschluss daran wurde fachgesimpelt und sich ausgetauscht und alles war perfekt :vik: So sollte es sein! 

Gruß

mario


----------



## Weißtanne (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Liest einer von Euch die niederländischen Verbandsnachrichten????Bei den Kontrollen werden zum überwiegenden Teil die Einheimischen erwischt und mit Strafen belegt.Klar die sind in der Überzahl werdet ihr sagen,dennoch ist unsere Diskussion sowas von mit nichts objektiv zu belegen.Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall gerade auch unter den Oranjes.Die GUT Menschen die alles kritisieren sollten dann vielleicht zu Hause im heimischen Aquarium fischen ,da brauchen die sich nicht über andere aufregen,und hoffentlich werden die dann nicht beim "zu Schnell" fahren auf den Strassen erwischt ,das ist nämlich auch verboten.Immer im eigenen Stall ausmisten....


----------



## fischhändler (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moinsen,

bin oft am Rl zum fischen,
zum Thema Entnahme von Zandern.
Wird ein fisch gefangen und kann diesen unverletzt wieder zurück setzen sollte man dies tuen.
gleiches gilt für fische ü 80
ist ein Fisch am bluten oder der Ballon hängt raus, sollte überlegt werden, ob der Fisch Überlebens fähig  ist.
wenn ja schwimmen lassen wenn nein entnehmen.

kann ja nicht sein, das es am Abend wie nach einem NKS Wettkampf aussieht und Tütenweise verangelte Fische auf dem Teich treiben.

Die Entscheidung liegt bei jedem selbst.
Ich würde die Cops rufen, wenn einer mehr als 2 Zander im Boot hat


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> kann ja nicht sein, das es am Abend wie nach einem NKS Wettkampf aussieht und Tütenweise verangelte Fische auf dem Teich treiben.


Wer ordentlich angelt und sich an gewissen Regelungen hält, dem passiert so etwas nur in den seltensten Fällen.

Passieren kann es immer, das sollte aber die Ausnahme sein. Vorausgesetzt man will auch wirklich C&R angeln.


----------



## Seifert (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Voellig off-topic :
Allen Hollandfans (und auch solchen,die es evtl.noch werden wollen) wuensche ich ein frohes Weihnachtsfest,einen guten Rutsch und ein unanstaendig erfolgreiches Jahr 2017
Peter Seifert,Hamm


----------



## YakuzaInk (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Verstehe eh nicht warum die NKS Typen in den tiefen Löchern fischen..  grade die sollten ja Vorbild sein...

Wettkampf schon klar, aber C&R sollte dem Fisch zugute kommen und nicht dem Angler eine weiße Weste bescheren.. ich für meinen Teil halte  mich an den Grundsatz nicht tiefer zu fischen als 10m, vll auch mal 11, absolutes Maximum 12m, dass aber schon fast nur als versehen.. auch wenn ich ne Anreise von oft über 300km habe und es in den Tiefen nicht beißt habe ich mich im Griff und fange nicht an in den löchern zu fischen, dass wird jeder bestätigen der mit mir unterwegs war.. ich habe es dieses Jahr schon oft genug gesehen das "Profis" die Fische reihenweise verangelt haben und kann da echt nur den Kopf schütteln.. nach außen hin schön c&r propagieren und für die reine Weste Fische zurück setzen die aus 18m tiefe und mehr kommen! Leute, lasst diese ******** sein! An alle anderen die sich dran halten, weiter so #6#6#6#6


----------



## mr-echolot (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Petri,hast mir aus der Seele gesprochen,genau deshalb habe ich mich schon des öftern mit den  sogenannten Tiefseefischern angelegt.
Mfg: mr-echolot


----------



## Zanderprofie (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo, hätte mal eine Frage....... Ist ein Kategorie D Aluboot auch Ijssel tauglich? Denke da an Schwappwasser der Pötte.


----------



## Daniel1983 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn du genug Freibord hast geht das schon! Aber auf die Ijssel würde ich nicht unter 15 Ps raus, je nach Wasserstand hat die schon ordentlich Druck! Und ein ordentlicher E-Motor ist Pflicht, um die kurzen Buhnen schön ab zu fischen! Wir hatten dieses Jahr Vertikal Sternstunden dort erlebt!


----------



## Zanderprofie (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Endlich, ab nächstes Jahr gibt es ein Entnahmeverbot am G-loch. Wurde ja auch mal Zeit.......... es ist ein Drama was sich da täglich abspielt.


----------



## YakuzaInk (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was spielt sich denn da ab? Schlachterorgien?


----------



## Snoek (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Endlich, ab nächstes Jahr gibt es ein Entnahmeverbot am G-loch. Wurde ja auch mal Zeit.......... es ist ein Drama was sich da täglich abspielt.



Bald hat die slalomfahrerei eh  ein ende,aber welches Drama meinst du denn?
Worüber regst  du dich auf? Darüber, daß der See weitgehend zugeschüttet wird oder darüber daß jede Woche ein paarhundert Zander gefangen und wieder releast werden?  Die StückZahlen passen offensichtlich ,die grösse der Zander eher nicht. Daß jeder Zander abgeknüppelt wird, ist ein Märchen und glaube ich, stimmungsmache .ich habe vor zwei wochen einen Zander entnommen, der es nicht geschafft hätte und einen Zander mit der hand aus dem See gefischt,den irgewelche SPORTFISCHER OHNE HIRN releast hatten. :##q#q#q leider weiß niemand, wie es am Gewässer Boden  aussieht. Zander scheinen aber genug da zu sein, sonst würdest du wahrscheinlich nicht jede Woche dort hin fahren und dir diese schrecklichen Dramen anschauen, wo glaube ich jeder dran beteiligt ist, der dort eine Angel in der hand hält.
Ich glaube ,jeder ist ein ein klein wenig mit schuld daran, dass die Zander nicht mehr so abwachsen wie vor 20 Jahren. Leider auch die Leute die kübelweise die Fische mitnehmen, aber auch die, die kübelweise fangen und wieder zurücksetzen, egal ob mit stiehlaugen,raushängendem Magen blutenden Kiemen usw. Das ist leider auch die Realität |evil: aber von diesen Leuten wird nie geredet #c,denen sollte man nämlich den Schein genauso wegnehmen wie diejenigen, die alles abknüppeln#6

Gruß snoek


----------



## Stacheljäger (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Die sollten dieses Loch generell auf 10 Meter verklappen damit dieses Tief Vertikalen dort nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Tiere hierdurch ehlendig verrecken.


----------



## hanzz (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Und dann ?
Geht's zum nächsten Loch wo die Fische aus 15m hochgepumpt werden.
So lang die Fischgeilheit da ist, wird's auch nicht aufhören.


----------



## Stacheljäger (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ hanzz

Da hast du natürlich recht. Leider ist das wohl so für die Stückzahlen nehmen viele Angler leider jedes Mittel zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Snoek, rege mich über die Entnahme auf. Warum fängt man nur noch kleine......? Weil jeder maßige Zander abgeknüppelt wird. Es sind 2 Zander erlaubt, die Holländer sehen aber lieber das jeder Zander zurückgesetzt wird. Du glaubst ja wohl nicht dass,der Grund voll liegt mit toten Zander. Dann würde der See kippen durch die Faulgase. Wenn einer Verletzt ist hast du Recht......


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Kennt jemand noch gute wasserdichte Handschuhe????


----------



## zorra (6. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Dachte das Todes-Loch wäre Vereinsgewässer kontrolliert da keiner?
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Da guckt keiner, ist aber bald vorbei.


----------



## Snoek (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> @Snoek, rege mich über die Entnahme auf. Warum fängt man nur noch kleine......? Weil jeder maßige Zander abgeknüppelt wird. Es sind 2 Zander erlaubt, die Holländer sehen aber lieber das jeder Zander zurückgesetzt wird. Du glaubst ja wohl nicht dass,der Grund voll liegt mit toten Zander. Dann würde der See kippen durch die Faulgase. Wenn einer Verletzt ist hast du Recht......



Tut mir leid, aber was du von dir gibst geht mir auf den Keks. Du schreibst, das jeder maßige Zander mitgenommen wird. Jeder der zum g-Loch fährt weiß, das dies völliger Blödsinn ist.
1. Tatsache ist, dass dieser See völlig überfischt ist ,
2.Tatsache ist,das manche Leute leider wirklich mit dem abknüppeln übertreiben. (Die wenigsten )
3.Tatsache ist leider auch, daß etliche Fische das releasen nicht überleben 
Punkt 2u3war leider schon immer so.bei der überfischung hat es in den letzten ca.20 Jahren so überhand genommen ,das dies auf Dauer kein fisch bestand spurlos verkraften kann .glücklicherweise ist der See mit einem Fluss verbunden,so daß immer Fisch nachkommt.sonst wäre dort schon lange tote hose.
Wie schon erwähnt, wir sind alle selbst dabei .also solltest du aufhören ständig mit deinem genöle anders denkende Leute deine Meinung aufzudrängen.#6:q

Gruß snoek


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Snoek, wenn du so ein cleverer Kerl bist ann verrate mir mal warum man dann nur noch kleine fängt???? Zwischen Deventer und Zutphen ist kein Berufsfischer. Fische über 20 Jahre auf Zander in Nl. Früher hat man auf Tauwurm 70 iger Zander als Beifang beim Aalangeln gefangen. Jetzt muss man gute Stellen kennen, um ab und zu solche zu fangen. Außerdem sind wir alle Gast in Nl und haben uns zu benehmen.....


----------



## zorra (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> @Snoek, wenn du so ein cleverer Kerl bist ann verrate mir mal warum man dann nur noch kleine fängt???? Zwischen Deventer und Zutphen ist kein Berufsfischer. Fische über 20 Jahre auf Zander in Nl. Früher hat man auf Tauwurm 70 iger Zander als Beifang beim Aalangeln gefangen. Jetzt muss man gute Stellen kennen, um ab und zu solche zu fangen. Außerdem sind wir alle Gast in Nl und haben uns zu benehmen.....


...da muss ich dir widersprechen...der B-Fischer Koman kommt aus Terwolde bei Deventer...der fischt vom Ijsselkop bis Deventer...die Waal von Grenze bis Gend rechts...das Loch Putmann an der A12...R-Laag...Einlauf Doesburg..Zwarte Schaar..Gorssel weiss ich nicht..und die Ijssel...und gute Zander bringen das meisste Geld seid dem Aalfangverbot.
gr.zorra


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In Deventer -Zutphen hat kein Berufsfischer Rechte. Oben Rheederlaag und Westervoort hängt der rum.......


----------



## zorra (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> In Deventer -Zutphen hat kein Berufsfischer Rechte. Oben Rheederlaag und Westervoort hängt der rum.......


..ich weiss nur das er der letzte Fluss- B-Fischer in Oost-Nederland ist und die rechte auf der Ijssel hat bis ins Kampener-Diep...Ausnahmen wären mir neu.
gr.zorra


----------



## Snoek (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> @Snoek, wenn du so ein cleverer Kerl bist ann verrate mir mal warum man dann nur noch kleine fängt???? Zwischen Deventer und Zutphen ist kein Berufsfischer. Fische über 20 Jahre auf Zander in Nl. Früher hat man auf Tauwurm 70 iger Zander als Beifang beim Aalangeln gefangen. Jetzt muss man gute Stellen kennen, um ab und zu solche zu fangen. Außerdem sind wir alle Gast in Nl und haben uns zu benehmen.....



Ich bin auf jeden Fall so clever, daß ich nicht jeden Stuss glaube und auch nicht teile, den du hier verzapfst.
zum Thema berufsfischer,ich weiß z.b.sicher,als der veenordkolk an der Autobahnbrücke für boote noch frei War, der berufsfischer 2mal im Jahr ganz legal seine Netze durchgekratzt hat. Das hat sich natürlich erledigt. 
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich ihn persönlich in hergottsfrühe auf dem g-Loch gesehen, aber leider zu spät. Pilze hatte er mit sicherheit nicht gesucht.habe später beim pennigmester bosvelt nachgeharkt, der bestätigte, dass er nicht die befugniss hat. Und wen kümmerts?beschissen hat nur der,der erwischt wird.
Also, bei allem Respekt, hör auf dich als moralapostel aufzuspielen und immer allen anderen den schwarzen Peter zuzuschieben nur weils dir besser in den  Kram passt. |rolleyes

Gruß snoek


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wen schiebe ich was in die Schuhe??? Falscher Film. Habe nur gesagt dass, am G-loch viel mitgenommen wird und das das bald ein Ende hat.


----------



## Snoek (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Wen schiebe ich was in die Schuhe??? Falscher Film. Habe nur gesagt dass, am G-loch viel mitgenommen wird und das das bald ein Ende hat.


Erst freust du dich über ein Entnahmeverbot, dann berichtest du über irgendwelche Dramen, die sich auf dem g-Loch abspielen. Danach schreibst du,daß  jeder maßige Zander abgeknüppelt wird. Tut mir leid,aber wenn ich so einen Schwachsinn lese muss das mal klargestellt werden.ich behaupte mal, daß 9 von 10 Zandern wieder reinfliegen und das ist auch gut so.ich habe auch keinen Bock auf diese nervtötende catch&Release Diskussionen .auch das Thema mit dem berufsfischer ist alles andere als neu,das man sich als gastangler benehmen sollte ebenfalls. Offensichtlich kannst du keinen Gegenwind vertragen und schon gar nicht wenn man deine Postings mal hinterfragt bzw.widerlegt.es gibt so viele schöne Hobbys, z.b Briefmarken sammeln. Vielleicht solltest du mal damit anfangen, anstatt hier solche HorrorGeschichten über das "todesloch"zu verbreiten.die Zeiten, wo man mal eben einen Zander über 70 cm fängt, sind nicht erst seit gestern vorbei.entweder man findet sich damit ab oder man lässt es.

Gruß snoek


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was laberst du so rum? Am G-loch wird nicht viel mitgenommen? Die Holländer haben die Schnauze voll, von Deutschen -Polen -Russen die alles mitnehmen. Bist du blind? Da sind nicht Leute mit Schlauchbooten, die alles kaputt knüppeln? Was ist dein Problem, wenn ich sage das da viel mitgenommen wird. Sind doch keine Geschichten.Kein Plan, warum du dich darüber aufregst, ist meine Meinung. Gehe mal lieber in Deutschland angeln, da musst alles mitnehmen oder gehe Minigolfen. Steiger dich nicht so rein.......


----------



## shafty262 (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wat ist denn überhaupt das G-Loch? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snoek (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das g-Loch ist ein todesloch, wo jede Woche ein paarhundert Zander tot geknüppelt und ein paartausend wieder releast werden. Aber unser Zanderprofie kann dir da sicher besser weiter helfen. Denn  der ist jede Woche da und immer hart am geschehen 
#h#h#h#h
Gruß snoek


----------



## hanzz (7. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Leute
Die Standpunkte sind glaub ich jetzt allen klar. Klärt das bitte privat.
Ist ja nicht zum aushalten.


----------



## mr-echolot (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi Leute,meines erachtenst sollten einige Leute mal überhaupt nichts mehr zu diesem Thema schreiben,nicht nur mir,sondern den meisten geht das leidige Thema, ganz schön auf den Sack.
Den Anderen noch einen schönen Sonntag.
mr-echolot


----------



## Berater (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Snoek schrieb:


> Das g-Loch ist ein todesloch, wo jede Woche ein paarhundert Zander tot geknüppelt und ein paartausend wieder releast werden. Aber unser Zanderprofie kann dir da sicher besser weiter helfen. Denn der ist jede Woche da und immer hart am geschehen
> #h#h#h#h
> Gruß snoek


Also das hat nun ja wirklich kein Niveau wie du über den Zanderprofi herziehst. So sollten sich Angler nicht gegenseitig fertig machen


----------



## Zanderprofie (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Berater, danke!!!! Alles im Leben beginnt mit Respekt!!!!!! Kennen manche nicht mehr..........


----------



## Snoek (8. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@Zanderprofie 
Wer dieses StreitThema mit verfolgt hat, erkennt, daß ich zwar hart gekontert,dich aber meiner Meinung nach nicht beleidigt habe. Solltest du  es anders empfunden haben, tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich dafür.soviel zum Thema Niveau oder Respekt. Auf jeden Fall weiß bei mir jeder, wo er dran ist.im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man nicht jede Woche zum gleichen Gewässer fahren kann, eine Vielzahl von Zander fängt,und dann sich über ausbleibende kapitaler Zander ärgert. Die schuld dann,so hab ich es verstanden, bei allen anders denkenden Anglern sucht. Das auch mal zum Thema Niveau und Respekt. Es gibt viele Gründe, warum die kapitalen rar geworden sind.aber das haben wir alles schon durchgekaut.etliche angler haben noch nie einen Zander gefangen, wir fangen an einem Samstag gleich 10 oder mehr. So schlecht kanns dann ja wohl nicht sein .im übrigen sollten wir hiermit das Kriegsbeil begraben, wenns  denn ausgegraben War.

Gruß snoek


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Was laberst du so rum? Am G-loch wird nicht viel mitgenommen? Die Holländer haben die Schnauze voll, von Deutschen -Polen -Russen die alles mitnehmen.



Hmm, so so so Deutsche-Polen-Russen also. Eigentlich wäre das wohl gut wenn die Holländer auch vor der eigenen Tür kehren würden. So gesehen auf dem G-Loch dass das Holländische Boot von uns gezählte 12 Zander abgenüppelt haben. Auch auf dem Gooimeer hauen die Holländer die mit lebenden Köderfisch fischen jeden gefangenen ab. Langsam ko..t mich dieser Ras.....us an. 

Alles in allem ist das wohl alles doof, aber nur auf die drei Herkunftsländer hauen, ich weiss nicht.

Und nach dem Drama das mit dem Dorsch passiert ist, werden wir die Entnahmequoten auf Dauer nicht verhindern können.


----------



## gpsjunkie (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Releast


----------



## shafty262 (12. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Hmm, so so so Deutsche-Polen-Russen also. Eigentlich wäre das wohl gut wenn die Holländer auch vor der eigenen Tür kehren würden. So gesehen auf dem G-Loch dass das Holländische Boot von uns gezählte 12 Zander abgenüppelt haben. Auch auf dem Gooimeer hauen die Holländer die mit lebenden Köderfisch fischen jeden gefangenen ab. Langsam ko..t mich dieser Ras.....us an.
> 
> Alles in allem ist das wohl alles doof, aber nur auf die drei Herkunftsländer hauen, ich weiss nicht.
> 
> Und nach dem Drama das mit dem Dorsch passiert ist, werden wir die Entnahmequoten auf Dauer nicht verhindern können.


Mit Lebendköder das haben unsere Holländischen Kollegen wirklich drauf. Ich bin viel in Groningen und umgebung am Spinnfischen. 70 % der Holländer angeln dort mit Lebendköder. Und ebenso wird von den dort Wohnhaften jeder Zander entnommen der gerade so Maß hat. Da bin ich mit 1-2 maßigen Zandern im Jahr die ich als Angeltourist entnehme, wohl nicht das Problem. 

Meine Erfahrung bis jetzt ist das ich kaum Holländer gesehen hab die sich an Ihre eigenen Gesetze halten. Und ich denke das wird Regional keine sonderlichen Unterschiede geben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## crocodile (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Als Gast werde ich mich dort und wo auch immer sonstwo aber weiterhin anständig verhalten und mich den Gegebenheiten anpassen. Von den/uns Gästen wird eben ein wenig mehr erwartet. Ist mir recht, kann ich sehr gut mit leben. Sollen andere doch machen, ich halte mich trotzdem an deren Regeln.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hallo 
Weiß jemand etwas über den Wasserstand der Maas bei Nimwegen .


----------



## zorra (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Weiß jemand etwas über den Wasserstand der Maas bei Nimwegen .


...www.elwis.de
gruss zorra


----------



## Snoek (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin ,
 schau mal hier rein :  Actuele  Waterstanden  t.o.v. NAP


----------



## DerMayor (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ist der Rheederlaag zugefroren? Ich denke fast ja, wollte aber nicht extra hinfahren zum schauen. Vllt. weiß es jemand aus erster Hand...


----------



## HeikoNRW (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich war letzten Mittwoch bei Rheederlaag, da war nichts zugefroren. Slipe ist auch frei. Allerdings gabs kein Fisch.


----------



## zanderzone (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Braucht auch nicht zur Ijssel fahren! Wasser fällt und fällt.. Der Weg lohnt einfach nicht!


----------



## Skorpio (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Rhederlaag war gestern ab 50m Meter Entfernung zur Slippe
 zugefroren, so das meine Kollegen ohne Angeln zurückkamen...
 Haben die leider beim Nebel erst nach dem Slippen gemerkt ;+

 MfG


----------



## zanderzone (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist hart, aber wie gesagt.. Wartet bis das Wasser wieder steigt..


----------



## DerMayor (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Skorpio schrieb:


> Rhederlaag war gestern ab 50m Meter Entfernung zur Slippe
> zugefroren, so das meine Kollegen ohne Angeln zurückkamen...
> Haben die leider beim Nebel erst nach dem Slippen gemerkt ;+
> 
> MfG



 Das habe ich mir aufgrund der letzten 14 Tage schon gedacht.... Dann schenk ich mir den Trip am WE.


----------



## fischhändler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Was sagt das Eis am RL
wollte am Sonntag hin


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es soll heute am RL eine Polizeikontrolle gegeben haben , wo bei abfahrenden Anglern das Boot und Auto überprüft wurden .
Stimmt das und gibt es das öfter ?


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich könnte mir das vorstellen.
Die niederländische Polizei ist bei sowas ziemlich fix... und konsequent.


----------



## fischhändler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

ja so war es gestern am RL
Boot und Auto ausgeräumt

schöne Grüße an den den Angler mit den kleinen Zandern.
hätte mich gefreut, wenn die dich bekommen hätten.
kannst froh sein das ich auf dem Teich kein Netz hatte


----------



## fischhändler (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

noch kleiner Nachtrag

die haben mich alles ausräumen lassen.

die wussten, was sie tuen!!


----------



## rapaLLa04 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, mal eine kurze Frage, wofür es sich nicht lohnt ein neues Thema aufzumachen.. 

Hat aktuell noch jemand Probleme, einen Vispas online zu kaufen? wenn ich auf vispas.nl alle Sachen ausfülle, Mastercard auswähle und im letzten Bestellschritt dann auf "Zur Sicheren Zahlungsumgebung" klicke lädt die Seite einfach nur neu, aber ansonsten passiert nichts? Hat da jemand zufällig eine Info zu?


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hast mal nen anderen Browser getestet?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapaLLa04 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, habe sowohl Firefox als auch Safari getestet. Wenn ich Visacard als Zahlungsmittel auswähle passiert das gleiche.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Das ist komisch. Kollege hat seinen gestern Online bestellt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schon probiert die Cookies und den verlauf zu löschen?


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wäre komisch wenn das bei beiden Browsern der Fall wäre. Aber versuchen kannst du es. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapaLLa04 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mh, mist.. bräuchte das Ding idealerweise heute noch. Über die Facebook-Seite der Sportvisserij bekomme ich leider auch keine Antwort und die anderen Zahlungsarten kenne ich nicht. 

Leider macht es auch keinen Unterschied, auf welche Sprache man die Seite stellt. 

Welchen Verein hatte sich dein Kollege denn ausgesucht? Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass mit meinem gewählten was nicht stimmt.


----------



## shafty262 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Assen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## rapaLLa04 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Schade, funktioniert auch nicht. Daran liegt es scheinbar auch nicht. 

Cache gelöscht und co habe ich nun auch ausprobiert. Bringt leider auch nichts. Was für ein Mist.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



rapaLLa04 schrieb:


> Moin, mal eine kurze Frage, wofür es sich nicht lohnt ein neues Thema aufzumachen..
> 
> Hat aktuell noch jemand Probleme, einen Vispas online zu kaufen? wenn ich auf vispas.nl alle Sachen ausfülle, Mastercard auswähle und im letzten Bestellschritt dann auf "Zur Sicheren Zahlungsumgebung" klicke lädt die Seite einfach nur neu, aber ansonsten passiert nichts? Hat da jemand zufällig eine Info zu?


Das ist ein Bug in der Programmierung.
Wähle zuerst das Bankkonto aus und "irgendeine" Bank.
DANACH wählst du dann deine Kreditkarte füllst deine Dinge aus.

Die Prüfung des Bankeinzuges wird hier fälschlicherweise auch bei der Kreditkarte angewandt.


----------



## rapaLLa04 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bug in der Programmierung.
> Wähle zuerst das Bankkonto aus und "irgendeine" Bank.
> DANACH wählst du dann deine Kreditkarte füllst deine Dinge aus.
> 
> Die Prüfung des Bankeinzuges wird hier fälschlicherweise auch bei der Kreditkarte angewandt.



:vik:

Danke, Du bist mein persönlicher Held des Tages. :q Hat genau so wie beschrieben funktioniert. Bin dann mal am Wasser! #:


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> ja so war es gestern am RL
> Boot und Auto ausgeräumt
> 
> schöne Grüße an den den Angler mit den kleinen Zandern.
> ...



Wieviel Zander dürfte man den überhaupt entnehmen ?

Da wir 0 Zander hatten war alles sicher . #c


----------



## randio (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Insbesondere an RL und Umgebung werden die immer schärfer.
Vor ca. drei Wochen wurde JEDES Boot auf dem RL auf Feuerlöscher, Rettungswesten usw. überprüft und es hagelte empfindliche Strafen. Auf dem verbotenen Putman Tümpel wurde auch kontrolliert. Ein Boot drauf und das andere hat die Einfahrt dicht gemacht.


----------



## Kark (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Anfang vergangener Woche wurde auch wieder am RL jedes Boot bezüglich Angelpapiere, Bootsschein, Feuerlöscher, Rettungswesten etc kontrolliert.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja die Niederländer sind da knüppelhart. Kein Pardon....
Und bei uns......
Vorschriften, Vorschriften, Vorschriften!
Und... 
Gzk interessiert das wenig. Zur Not wird auch die Polizei mit prügel bedroht.


----------



## ronram (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

An den RL wollte ich eigentlich auch mal ... irgendwann...
Aber es schreckt schon ab, was man so alles liest.
Damit meine ich nicht die Kontrollen. Sondern die Umstände, die zu den intensiven Kontrollen führen. 
Hm...da geht's an Waal und Maas ja doch etwas ruhiger zu.


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wieviel Zander dürfte man am RL überhaupt mitnehmen ,
ich finde das nirgends ?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Wieviel Zander dürfte man am RL überhaupt mitnehmen ,
> ich finde das nirgends ?


Schaue bitte in deinem Buch nach, das sollte man ja dabei haben, bevor man ans Wasser fährt und ebenso die Regelungen kennen.

Ich habe meines gerade nicht zur Hand, sonst würde ich eben nachschauen.

Aber grundsätzlich gilt bei Unsicherheit: Alle Fische zurück ins Wasser zu setzen. Was man meiner Meinung nach in den Niederlanden fast grundsätzlich so machen sollte.


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Wieviel Zander dürfte man am RL überhaupt mitnehmen ,
> ich finde das nirgends ?


....das R-Laag gehört noch!!! der Holding..die haben es für die Fischerrei nach den Vorschriften der SVN freigegeben...das heisst dann 2Zander pro Tag.
gr.zorra


----------



## Pitte (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich finde so ausgedehnte Kontrollen gut. Gibt es oft noch zu wenig, bei uns in D quasi gar keine Kontrollen.
Jeder der sich an die Gesetze hält, was für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, hat auch nichts zu befürchten. Schließlich ist man immer noch Gast in dem Land und möchte es auch weiterhin bleiben.


----------



## Fishangler (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

@ Zorra

 hast du mehr Informationen zum RL, wie lange das Angeln so noch geht?


----------



## Zanderprofie (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Catch and Release!!!! Alles zurücksetzen!!!! Nicht einen mitnehmen!!!!! Viele Angler machen alles kaputt.


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Fishangler schrieb:


> @ Zorra
> 
> hast du mehr Informationen zum RL, wie lange das Angeln so noch geht?


...das wird wohl noch paar Jahre gehen es sei den die Holding ändert es kurzfristig...auf Gerüchte gebe ich erstmal nix...den eine so grosse Fläche für Verklappung von Abraum gibt auch eine Holding nicht so schnell aus der Hand.
gr.zorra


----------



## Pitte (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Weiß jemand wie es am G-Loch mit den Tiefen bzw. dem Verklappen aussieht?


----------



## YakuzaInk (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Zanderprofie schrieb:


> Catch and Release!!!!* Alles zurücksetzen!!!!* Nicht einen mitnehmen!!!!! Viele Angler machen alles kaputt.



Dafür müssten einige mal aufhören tiefer als 10/11 meter zu fischen..!!! Danach macht das releasen meist keinen sinn mehr.. 

 Ich war noch nie am Rhederlag und habe auch nicht vor hinzufahren.. auf so ne Grütze habe ich keinen bock (damit meine ich nicht die Kontrollen, die ich übrigens sehr begrüße!)!


----------



## Frank aus Lev (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Dafür müssten einige mal aufhören tiefer als 10/11 meter zu fischen..!!! Danach macht das releasen meist keinen sinn mehr..
> 
> Ich war noch nie am Rhederlag und habe auch nicht vor hinzufahren.. auf so ne Grütze habe ich keinen bock (damit meine ich nicht die Kontrollen, die ich übrigens sehr begrüße!)!


Kann ich so unterschreiben.:vik:


----------



## Weißtanne (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn ich diese Discussion hier lese kommt der Verdacht auf es gibt nur den einen Tümpel in NL.Es gibt Gewässer da sieht man keinen einzigen Pappkopp.Aber da musste aber auch dem Berufsfischer kräftig Kohle für ne Karte abdrücken,und nen Fisch mitnehmen ist auch verboten,das ist doch genau das Richtige für die C&R Junkies.


----------



## DerMayor (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Unter der Woche und Anfang bzw.  Ende der Saison ist es da aber weniger schlimm... Da ist am Möhnesee mehr los. 

Am Samstag und Sonntag bei Sonnenschein habe ich auch keinen Bock auf so ein Gedränge...


----------



## zorra (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Weißtanne schrieb:


> Wenn ich diese Discussion hier lese kommt der Verdacht auf es gibt nur den einen Tümpel in NL.Es gibt Gewässer da sieht man keinen einzigen Pappkopp.Aber da musste aber auch dem Berufsfischer kräftig Kohle für ne Karte abdrücken,und nen Fisch mitnehmen ist auch verboten,das ist doch genau das Richtige für die C&R Junkies.


....haha.. BF-Koman...wer fährt da noch hin...der Tümpel ist genauso verbrannt wie dat R-Laag.
gr.zorra


----------



## s3nad (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



GÖ-J-575 schrieb:


> Es soll heute am RL eine Polizeikontrolle gegeben haben , wo bei abfahrenden Anglern das Boot und Auto überprüft wurden .
> Stimmt das und gibt es das öfter ?



Stimmt absolut, hab es sogar auf der GoPro zufälligerweise festgehalten :vik:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVU5LxXnja8


----------



## HeikoNRW (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Warum heulen hier alle wegen C&R??! Solange man sich an die Fangmenge hält ist doch alles gut. Ist ja schlimmer als mit nem Veganer/Vegetarier zu diskutieren. Ständig dieselbe sinnlose Diskussion, es bleibt in Holland jedem selbst überlassen, ob man was mitnimmt oder nicht.

Morgen gehts nach RL, mal schauen was geht.


----------



## Zanderprofie (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Warum heulen hier alle wegen C&R??! Solange man sich an die Fangmenge hält ist doch alles gut. Ist ja schlimmer als mit nem Veganer/Vegetarier zu diskutieren. Ständig dieselbe sinnlose Diskussion, es bleibt in Holland jedem selbst überlassen, ob man was mitnimmt oder nicht.
> 
> Morgen gehts nach RL, mal schauen was geht.



Bei dem Angeldruck???Wenn jeder 2 mitnimmt ist das Gewässer schnell kaputt. Beispiel 40 Angler pro Tag sind 80Zander pro Tag, in der Woche 560 Stck. Welches Gewässer soll das aushalten?! Catch and Realease!!!! Wir wollen doch alle Spaß beim Angeln haben...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



HeikoNRW schrieb:


> Warum heulen hier alle wegen C&R??!


Weil wir alle zu Gast in den Niederlanden sind und dort andere Regel und Sitten herrschen. Und es ist ärgerlich, wenn "einige" den Ruf aller Gäste in Mitleidenschaft ziehen. Und die Mitnahme von Fisch wird nun mal nicht gerne gesehen.

Ich für meinen Teil halte mich daran und versuche einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen und das sollten meiner Meinung nach andere auch tun. Ob sie es machen oder nicht, daran kann man nichts ändern. Aber man kann ihnen nahelegen darauf zu achten.


----------



## ronram (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jaja, es sind immer nur "einige", die negativ auffallen.
Wie das immer so ist. |wavey:

Große Entnehmer habe ich bisher bei meinen NL-Ausflügen nicht gesehen, vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass ich nicht an den großen und bekannten Gewässern unterwegs bin.

Aber große Schwachköpfe habe auch ich schon am Wasser gesehen. Ich denke da an den Holländer, der seinen 65cm Zander so lange vorm Stativ abgelichtet hat, bis der Zander danach mit dem Bauch nach oben schwamm. Gut, es sei ihm verziehen, schließlich hat er mir dann quer über den See "Aber ich liebe Catch and Release" zugerufen...|rolleyes|rolleyes
Oder die beiden Deutschen, denen die Zander beim Fotografieren durch die kalten Finger rutschten und dann schön auf dem Boden aufklatschten...aber hey, auch das sei ihnen verziehen, schließlich wurde der Fisch ja dann gekonnt mit einem Fuß"stupser" ins Wasser releast. |rolleyes|rolleyes

Catch and Release als Deckmantel für alles. #6

Wieso kann ich meinen Fisch zügig fotografieren und zurücksetzen ohne dabei Mist zu bauen? #c
Und wieso verspüre ich nicht den Drang anderen "Catch and Release" ins Gesicht zu schreien?|kopfkrat

Mir ist ein Angler, der sich einen Holland-Zander für die Pfanne mitnimmt deutlich lieber, als ein C&R-Fanatiker, der sich wie ein Elefant im Porzellanladen verhält.

Sich lauthals mit C&R zu brüsten scheint wohl auszureichen um als guter Gast, aber auch als guter Gastgeber zu gelten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



ronram schrieb:


> Sich lauthals mit C&R zu brüsten scheint wohl auszureichen um als guter Gast, aber auch als guter Gastgeber zu gelten.


Bei meinem Beitrag war es Inbegriffen, dass man sich beim Zurücksetzen ordentlich verhält. Falls dies nicht deutlich war.

Man kann sich in beide Richtungen Vorbildlich verhalten oder wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen.


----------



## ronram (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Bei meinem Beitrag war es Inbegriffen, dass man sich beim Zurücksetzen ordentlich verhält. Falls dies nicht deutlich war.
> 
> Man kann sich in beide Richtungen Vorbildlich verhalten oder wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen.



Deinen Beitrag habe ich auch nicht so verstanden, als würde ein nicht ordentliches Zurücksetzen zu den guten Regeln und Sitten in NL zählen. #h

Ich habe deinen Wunsch nach einem guten Eindruck schon als Gesamteindruck verstanden, nicht als oberflächlichen, ersten Eindruck.


----------



## randio (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Bevor man sich Gedanken über das Zurücksetzen macht, sollte man sich Gedanken über die Umstände des Fangens machen.

Wenn man auf 14,16 oder sogar 20m fischt, dann überlebt eh so gut wie keiner der zurückgesetzten Fische. AUCH wenn eine schnelle Flucht zum Gewässergrund etwas anderes suggeriert.
Da hilft es dann auch nicht, wenn ich 20 von 20 zurücksetze!

Ich betreibe in NL zu 99% C&R, aber mir persönlich sind Leute lieber, die auf 8m fischen und zwei 55er entnehmen, als Leute die auf 16m fischen und alle 20 Zander zurücksetzen!

Mir/uns ist es schon mehrfach passiert, dass wir Fische auf 8-12m verangelt haben. Von daher Kompromisse eingehen, vor der eigenen Türe kehren ODER Angeln gänzlich einstellen.


----------



## Snoek (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, 
@randio, genau so sehe ich es auch. Dem ist ist nichts hinzuzufügen #6#6
Mal eine andere Frage, wird eigentlich noch viel mit totem köfi geangelt ?
Wie sind da so die Ergebnisse? Ich habe eher weniger Glück damit in letzter Zeit #c

Gruß snoek


----------



## DerMayor (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Heute war am RL noch ne gute Eisschicht drauf,  mit der man sein alu ordentlich zerkratzen konnte...  Auf den eisfreien Flächen gabs wenig bis garkeine Signale an markanten Plätzen. Außer zwei mutmaßlichen bissen gab es nichts,  auch die anderen boote waren erfolglos. 

Wenigstens der Lorenz konnte von oben für einen doch schönen Tag auf dem Wasser sorgen.


----------



## Kark (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es war echt wieder Eis auf dem RL?
 Vorletztes Wochenende war alles komplett Eisfrei  - so kalt war es doch die letzten 1,5 Wochen gar nicht mehr.
 Die letzten drei Tage sogar zweistellig tagsüber.

 Hoffentlich ist alles bis zum Wochenende wieder frei ;-)

 Gruß


----------



## Zanderprofie (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Es ist alles eisfrei......


----------



## DerMayor (16. Februar 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Durch die Sonne und die relativ warme Nacht kann es jetzt wieder eisfrei sein. Gestern morgen waren 3/4 des Sees von ca.  1-2 cm Eis bedeckt.


----------



## Zanderprofie (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Hi, was macht die Fischerei? Hatte bis jetzt nur kleine und ihr? Hat jemand noch einen 80+gefangen? LG


----------



## s3nad (27. Juni 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin moin, scheint ja fast so als gäbe es keine Vertikaler mehr hier im Board #c Ich war in letzter Zeit kaum mim Boot unterwegs und da gab es auch nur Zander bis 67cm. Morgen geht es an die NieuweMerwede, mal sehen ob da was geht!


----------



## Deepi (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin. Ich fahre morgen auf das grölte brekken raus und möchte da mein Glück versuchen. Bin allerdings was vertikal angeln angeht ein absoluter Neuling. Kennt da jemand ne stelle die lohnenswert ist und kann mir zur Technik ein paar Tipps geben?


----------



## Zanderprofie (4. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Mahlzeit!!!! Was geht vertikal? Sind die Zettis schon in den Seen? LG


----------



## fischhändler (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

moinsen
war gestern am rhederlaag
nullnummer
die fische sind noch nicht im see


----------



## zorra (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> moinsen
> war gestern am rhederlaag
> nullnummer
> die fische sind noch nicht im see


...haha.. wo sollen sie den sonst sein.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

In den Aussenkurven der Flüsse, sagt mein Kollege. :m:vik:|rolleyes


----------



## fischhändler (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

oder in den Kühltruhen von .....


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



fischhändler schrieb:


> oder in den Kühltruhen von .....


Das Thema wird sich erledigt haben, zu mindestens für das G-Loch. Denn dort wird eine Regel für komplettes C&R eingeführt. Grundsätzlich zwar bitter, weil viele Fische aufgrund der Tiefe verenden. Aber dann braucht auch keiner mehr mit der Ausrede kommen, dass der Fisch es nicht überlebt hat.


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Scheiss tiefseeangeln jedes jahr... unglaublich.. verstehe echt nich warum es immer noch leute gibt die das machen aber auf der anderen seite gross c&r schreien..


----------



## Steph75 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Oh meine Güte. Und da wundern sich einige das in einigen Threads kaum noch was geschrieben wird. Kaum wird mal nen Beitrag eingestellt, schon wird wieder unterstellt, das Fische verangelt werden, da diese in großen tiefen gefangen werden.... es gibt genügend Seen , die mit Kanälen oder Flüssen verbunden sind, die nicht tiefer als 12 m sind. Da ziehen die Fische sehr wohl auch im Winter rein, und können ja der Regel auch released werden


----------



## shafty262 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Oh meine Güte. Und da wundern sich einige das in einigen Threads kaum noch was geschrieben wird. Kaum wird mal nen Beitrag eingestellt, schon wird wieder unterstellt, das Fische verangelt werden, da diese in großen tiefen gefangen werden.... es gibt genügend Seen , die mit Kanälen oder Flüssen verbunden sind, die nicht tiefer als 12 m sind. Da ziehen die Fische sehr wohl auch im Winter rein, und können ja der Regel auch released werden


Letztens erst in einer Whatsappgruppe erlebt. Fängt einer an dann gehen alle Deppen drauf ein. Die Leute labbern lassen und nicht drauf eingehen fertig! 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## YakuzaInk (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Wenn auf das thema nicht aufmerksam gemacht wird, wird sich auch nix ändern!! Wenns euch auf den sack geht, überlest es einfach...!

Mich persönlich kotzt diese fischgeilheit auf kosten der fische einfach an und deswegen werd ich auch nicht müde dieses verhalten zu kritisieren


----------



## Zanderprofie (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das Thema wird sich erledigt haben, zu mindestens für das G-Loch. Denn dort wird eine Regel für komplettes C&R eingeführt. Grundsätzlich zwar bitter, weil viele Fische aufgrund der Tiefe verenden. Aber dann braucht auch keiner mehr mit der Ausrede kommen, dass der Fisch es nicht überlebt hat.



Nicht tief fischen. Dann gibt es auch kein Problem!!!


----------



## zorra (6. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das Thema wird sich erledigt haben, zu mindestens für das G-Loch. Denn dort wird eine Regel für komplettes C&R eingeführt. Grundsätzlich zwar bitter, weil viele Fische aufgrund der Tiefe verenden. Aber dann braucht auch keiner mehr mit der Ausrede kommen, dass der Fisch es nicht überlebt hat.


...dachte das Todesloch wollen sie zuklappen...wurde hier im Trööt mal bekannt gegeben.
gr.zorra


----------



## Steph75 (7. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Jaja. Der Dennis Knoll weiß immer genau Bescheid..... @ yakuzaink... ist ja auch richtig. Es hat bisher aber doch auch keiner geschrieben das er es toll findet, die Zander aus 20 m hoch zu pumpen. Es wurde ja lediglich gefragt, ob die Fische schon in den Seen zu fangen sind. Von irgendwelchen Wassertiefen war doch garnicht die Rede. Selbst in tiefen Seen, kann man ja in Bereichen zwischen. 5 und 9 m fischen.


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> ...
> Selbst in tiefen Seen, kann man ja in Bereichen zwischen. 5 und 9 m fischen.



Und wenn man sich n bisschen anstrengt, sogar fangen.


----------



## YakuzaInk (7. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ja, dass is vollkommen richtig..

Aber die Realität zeigt ja meist doch was anderes...

Wenn jemand aufn see fährt und da im flachen angelt, alles super, find ich gut


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. November 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*



Steph75 schrieb:


> Jaja. Der Dennis Knoll weiß immer genau Bescheid.....


Ich weiß ja echt nicht, was du ein Problem immer mit mir hast.
Aber die Information habe ich aus verlässlichen Quellen. Also heule bitte leise oder gib konstruktive Kritik ab.


Ich zitiere da die Frau Heinenbernd zu diesem Thema, die vielen Deutschen Anglern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht, als Schnittstelle zwischen den Deutschen Anglern und dem Holländischen Angeln fungiert und ihre Quellen direkt von den BOAs bekommt, mit denen sie zusammenarbeitet. Sie selbst ist auch auf den Messeständen für die Sportfischerei Niederlande vor Ort. Ihren Informationen kann man sehr gut trauen.


> jaaaa es ist wahr !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> sooo jetzt kann ich es  offiziel bekanntgeben ...gorssel wird ab dem 1.1.2018 ... C&R  gewässer ...das sind die folgen weil sich einige nicht ans entnahmelimit  halten können ....das wurde mir gerade bestätigt vom vorstand .. auch  extra starke kontrollen werden ausgeführt in zandgat  das heisst ABSOLUT  keine fischentnahme ...alle verendeten fische die zutief gefischt  wurden und es nicht überleben müssen wieder ins wasser ...bei nicht  einhalten folgen saftige strafen die es in sich haben... ...mitgleider  werden diese infos die tage mit der post erhalten
> 
> 
> ...



P.S. Ich selbst habe noch nie an dem Loch geangelt. Auch angel ich hauptsächlich auf Zander nur in Tiefen bis 2m. Meine Durchschnittstiefe liegt bei 1,7m wenn es auf Zander geht. 

Alles andere sind seltene Ausnahmen (bis 6m) aber nie im Ansatz so tief, dass es dem Zander schaden könnte.


----------



## Snoek (2. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin, moin 
Bin gestern  mal wieder auf dem rheederlag gewesen ,Wetter War eigentlich ganz gut,nur die Zander wollten nicht so wie ich wollte. Ein schöner barsch, das wars. Im Gegensatz zu früheren Jahren mittlerweile echt enttäuschend |;+ das Gewässer ist ja nicht ganz einfach zu befischen,aber so langsam komme ich ins grübeln, da ja woanders wohl ordentlich gefangen wird. Denke mal, 
das so langsam die Zander doch in die Seen ziehen müssten? ??
Komisch #c


----------



## Gast (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Ich schreibe es mal hier rein.
Zur Zeit sind einige der Maasplassen gefroren oder zumindest teilweise gefroren.
Die Maas selber ist komplett eisfrei.
Aber angrenzende Seen mit wenig Wasserbewegung sind sind davon betroffen.
Zumindest die in der Provinz Limburg


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Cool, dass du als Local die Infos teilst.
Komme zwar grad nicht nach NL, aber immer gut zu wissen.


----------



## Kark (7. März 2018)

*AW: Vertikalangeln in Holland!*

Moin zusammen,

 hat jemand eine Info wie die Eislage auf dem RL ist?
 Ist mittlerweile alles wieder komplett eisfrei - insbesondere die Bereich der Slipstellen?

 Danke und Gruß


----------



## carpking (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,  
ich habe auch einige Fragen zum Thema Ijssel und Rhederlaag.
Ich war vor ein paar Jahren das letzte Mal auf dem See und möchte nun auf der Ijssel ein wenig üben,
mit Strömung usw. umzugehen. Ist der Angeldruck noch genauso hoch oder sogar höher? Ist das Stück Ijssel noch so befahren (Angelboote)
und lohnt sich der Trip? Ich lese immer wieder von überfischten Bereichen usw.
Muss nicht ganz alleine sein, aber wenn sich pro Tag 50 Boote auf einer Strecke von wenigen Kilometern tummeln, lässt halt auch der Spassfaktor nach.
Vielleicht hat jemand aktuelle Infos über diesen Bereich..
Danke schon einmal im voraus

LG
Micha


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Oktober 2018)

carpking schrieb:


> Ist der Angeldruck noch genauso hoch oder sogar höher?


An der Ijssel zu angeln ist wie beim Schlachter, da kannste erst Mal eine Nummer ziehen um an einer Buhne einen Platz zu bekommen. Das selbe gilt fürs Bootsangeln, da kommen sich - laut Aussagen - Boote und Angler schon in die Quere, weil sich die Boote schon in die Buhnen stellen, in denen geworfen wird.


----------



## hanzz (23. Oktober 2018)

Sagen wir mal so: Je grenznäher (NRW), desto höher der Angeldruck. Bevor du dich den ganzen Tag ärgerst, fahr lieber ne Stunde weiter rein und such dir da ein Revier. Müsstest an der Iijssel ja eh von vorn anfangen und suchen/zurecht kommen. Das kannste auch in einem völlig neuen Revier machen.


----------



## carpking (24. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen, erst einmal danke für die Einschätzung.. Habe mir die Strecke um Rhederlaag einmal näher angeschaut und befand die Mündung zum Nederrheijn als sehr interessant.. Auch sehr voll??
Und in anderer Richtung hinter Doesburg? Lässt dort der Angeldruck nach??
Ist ja sowieso erst einmal Suchen angesagt.. Da habt ihr vollkommen Recht...
Danke und LG


----------



## gpsjunkie (24. Oktober 2018)

Und neuerdings muss man auch guggen ob man die Wiesen betreten darf. Da gibt es neuerdings Natura2000 (FFH Gebiete) Gebiete die auf keinen Fall betreten werden dürfen. An der jssel bei Gorssel wurde ein Lehrer von meiner Schule und einige Angler die auf den Buhnen standen vom Landwird verjagt. Muss man gut die Augen auf halten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. Oktober 2018)

gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Und neuerdings muss man auch guggen ob man die Wiesen betreten darf. Da gibt es neuerdings Natura2000 (FFH Gebiete) Gebiete die auf keinen Fall betreten werden dürfen. An der jssel bei Gorssel wurde ein Lehrer von meiner Schule und einige Angler die auf den Buhnen standen vom Landwird verjagt. Muss man gut die Augen auf halten.


Das ist dort aber nicht neu und wer die Schilder ignoriert, die dort überall stehen, darf sich nicht über teure Strafen wundern.

Auch grundsätzlich gilt: Wenn eine Wiese eingezäunt ist, handelt es sich um ein Privatgrundstück. Wer also einen Einzäunung umgeht, der begeht Hausfriedensbruch - um es Mal ganz direkt zu sagen. Ausgenommen sind natürlich die Wiesen, die offene Tore haben, die für den Durchgang gedacht sind.


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. Oktober 2018)

Ne, das stimmt nur zum Teil. Bis Dato gab es die blauen Schilder die das Betretungsrecht regeln. Die blauen Schilder sagen aus das man die Wiese nicht betreten darf. Das mit den FFH Gebieten ist neu. Rund um das G-Loch gibt es drei Wiesen die unter das FFH bzw Natura 2000 fallen. Darunter sind zwei Private Wiesen die nur am Rand betreten werden dürfen und eine Staatliche Wiese die man auf keinen Fall betreten darf. Bei den FFH / Natura 2000 Gebieten geht es um eine EU Forderung die alleine In D reichlich Probleme bereiten wird. Teilweise werden die Bedingungen auch Verbote zum Betreten des Waldes nach sich ziehen. Die Gebiete und deren Enschränkungen in D kann man unter www.anglerdemo.de nachschauen. Da gibt es einen Link auf die bedachten Flächen in D.

Edit: Den Link auf der Homepage von Anglerdemo habe ich mal aktualisiert. Wie das nun genau in den Niederlanden ist werde ich noch mal suchen. Weiss nucht mehr wo das genau war.


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. November 2018)

Moin. Mittwoch war ich mit nem Bekannten in Amsterdam auf dem NZK gewesen. Komplette Nullnummer. Drei Barsche haben wir gesehen. Zwei als Nachläufer einen hatte mein Bekannter am Jigspinner oder wie das Konstrukt heisst. 

Aber fast zum Ende hin wurden wir von der Wasserschutz kontrolliert. Da ja dort immer Polizeipräsents ist wie wilt war an mi und im Boot alles Ok. Wir wurden gefragt ob wir auch Fische mitnehmen. Mein Bekannter antwortete im Gesetzlichen Rahmen von 2 STK kommt das schon mal vor. Darauf hin frug der Beamte welches Mindestmass die Zander denn hätten. Na das wussten wir doch und antworteten 42cm. Aber das ist um Amsterdam nicht ganz korrekt. Er erklärte uns, das im Bereich Amsterdam ein mindestmass von 55cm vorherrscht. Wenn man also von Amsterdam aus gesehen hinter dem Hafen im Kanal fischt, gilt 42cm, kommt man aber mit den Zandern zur Slippe darf ich Angler nur Zander im Boot haben die 55cm lang sind.

So haben wir das mit dem Englisch verstanden. Wenn dem so ist, sollte man das beachten. Und Mittwoch war wirklich viel Polizei auf dem Wasser. Interessant war auch das der Beamte meinte wir hätten zuviel montierte Ruten, er könnte da so nix dran machen, aber wenn die BOA`s kommen gibts ne Strafe. Wir hatten 5 montierte Ruten mit zwei Mann. Die Regelung kenne ich wohl, vergesse die aber immer wieder weil hier gibt es die nicht.


----------



## robi_N (10. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ic habe hier einen kleinen Bericht über den Haringvliet.

http://köderschlacht.de/angeln-am-haringvliet/

Viel Spaß


----------



## Snoek (31. Januar 2019)

Moin zusammen, 
Hat jemand eine Ahnung ,ob die slippen und die Häfen an der ijssel eisfrei sind? ?? Ich hätte nach langer zeit mal wieder Lust zum fischen. Wenn's natürlich keinen zweck hat kann ich mir den Weg sparen ...Danke im voraus für infos

Gruß  snoek


----------



## .Capricornus. (31. Januar 2019)

Servus,
also auf der Seite von de Bijland sehe ich kein Eis, ist zwar nicht an der Ijssel, aber auch nicht weit weg.
Vielleicht hilft es bei Deiner Entscheidung...

Gruss

https://www.jachthavendebijland.nl/de/webcam


----------



## Zanderangler1 (15. November 2020)

Ist der Thread tot? Was macht die Vertikalanglerei so? Lebt das G-Loch noch? Bin schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr dort gewesen, wurde das verklappen dort gestoppt?
Ich fische schon längere Zeit nicht mehr vertikal, dafür lief es bisher aber vom Ufer aus recht passabel mit einigen sehr guten Fischen.


----------



## Snoek (19. November 2020)

Moin,
Würde auch mal gerne wieder Beiträge über das verticalangeln lesen. Über angeltechniken, Köder, rutenwahl usw.,wozu der tread eigentlich ins Leben gerufen wurde. Leider wurde sich hier aber immer mehr gestritten , (catch and Release, maximale angeltiefe, Verhaltensregeln usw.usw.)so dass irgendwann offensichtlich keiner mehr Lust hatte irgendetwas zu schreiben. Vielleicht kommt es ja wieder zu einem angenehmen Austausch untereinander.zum fischen habe ich leider im Moment wenig bis überhaupt keine zeit. Zu viel Arbeit momentan. Aber zum lesen reicht es noch....

Gruß  snoek


----------



## trawar (19. November 2020)

Ich habe meine ersten Erfahrung im vertikalen dieses jahr bei den letzten 3-4 ausfahrten mit dem Kajak gemacht.
Ich finde es steht und fällt mit den Einstellungen am Echo und vor allem im interpretieren der Bilder.
Habe anfangs immer das Problem gehabt den Köder im Kegel zu halten, Strömung und drift einfach zu Stark gewesen.
Habe in tiefen von 4m-8m geangelt, das ganze mit einer M Rute 7-21gr.
Meiner Emfindung nach ist die beim Anhieb zu sehr in die Knie gegangen, naja kein wunder bei 28gr. Köpfen und 4inch.
Ich hatte auch Fische so ist das nicht aber viele sind auch einfach im Drill nach 2 sek. ausgestiegen.
Ich hatte noch eine M Rute zuhause und habe kurzer Hand ca.10-15cm von der Spitze abgeschnitten und neuen Spitzenring dran gemacht.
Ist jetzt so richtig schön stramm und das gefällt mir echt gut und habe die Probleme jetzt auch nicht mit aussteigern.

Es ist aber echt frustrierend wenn man immer wieder die aufsteigenden Fische sieht wie die dann 30sec lang sich den Köder anschauen und dann wieder abdrehen.

Gameboy Angeln vom feinsten das süchtig machen kann.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (19. November 2020)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ist der Thread tot? Was macht die Vertikalanglerei so? Lebt das G-Loch noch? Bin schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr dort gewesen, wurde das verklappen dort gestoppt?
> Ich fische schon längere Zeit nicht mehr vertikal, dafür lief es bisher aber vom Ufer aus recht passabel mit einigen sehr guten Fischen.


Ich habe ja seit dem Sommer ein Boot und habe viel ausprobiert. Schleppen, werfen und vertikalen. Letzteres war vorher nicht meine Baustelle, hat sich seit dem aber als am fängigsten für mich etabliert. Der größte Fisch war ein 98er Hecht unter einer Brücke, der übrigens auch mein erster Vertikal Fisch vom Boot war. Danach noch so einige Zander und Barsche gefangen. Keine Riesen, aber insgesamt an den ganzen Kanälen erfolgreicher als werfen.


----------



## Snoek (20. November 2020)

Zanderangler1 schrieb:


> Ist der Thread tot? Was macht die Vertikalanglerei so? Lebt das G-Loch noch? Bin schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr dort gewesen, wurde das verklappen dort gestoppt?
> Ich fische schon längere Zeit nicht mehr vertikal, dafür lief es bisher aber vom Ufer aus recht passabel mit einigen sehr guten Fischen.


Moin, 
Soviel ich weis, ist kein baggerschiff momentan auf dem Loch. Ob sich das wieder ändert, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall ist der See  schon um einiges flacher geworden, es sind aber noch tiefe stellen vorhanden. Bin das letzte mal aber kurz vor der Schonzeit dagewesen,was da im sommer passiert ist, keine Ahnung 
Ich glaube,im Moment wird noch besser im fluss gefangen. Ein bekannter war letztens da, hat zwar von den stückzahlen her gut gefangen, aber halt nur den Kindergarten. Das war die letzten Jahre auch leider häufig der Fall. Irgendwann fängt man auch mal wieder größere. Das mitnahmeverbot wird sich über kurz oder lang ,glaube ich ,positiv auswirken 

Gruss snoek


----------

